# Sticky  Share your collection: Part three



## zippofan

Link to part two:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-deux-781235.html


----------



## jaxonmills

*
Casio MDV-106:* This is the second watch I bought. Great quality for the money, but a little big for my wrist. I'm probably going to give it to my Dad, if he wants it.

*Timex Expedition Scout T49961*: This is the first watch I bought. I really liked it at the time, but I never wear it anymore. Might give it to my brother.
*
Timex Weekender*: This is my girlfriend's first watch. It's on a form-function-form leather button-stud strap. We like it.
*
Seagull 1963:* My most recent acquisition. A smart-looking, interesting watch. Lot of bang for the buck. One of my favorites.
*
Seiko SARB033:* My nicest-looking, dressiest watch. I realize a true dress watch should be on a leather strap, but I like it as is. The bracelet is quite nice.
*
Seiko SNZH51:* My first automatic. I had to have it at the time, but I don't wear it as much these days. It looks pretty nice, but the SARB looks nicer. It's a dive-style watch, but doesn't have a screwdown crown. I wear the SKX and Vostok much more often. In my collection, it's sort of a jack of all trades, master of none. Really well built though, more flawless than either the SARB or the SKX.
*
Seiko SKX007:* A classic, a true dive watch. On a Morellato cordura strap.
*
Vostok Amphibia:* Another classic. Such a great value and has a ton of personality. Screwdown crown and can be hand wound. I bought it for my girlfriend, but we share custody and I wear it all the time. Love this one.
*
Timex T2P024KW:* Wear it while working out and playing tennis. Lightweight, gets the job done.

I think it's a versatile collection. I could definitely get by with only the Seagull 1963, SARB033, Vostok (or SKX007), and the plastic Timex, but I like all of them. I don't see myself buying anything else for a while, although I'm tempted by a gen II Black Monster for some reason.


----------



## Fullers1845

This is My Watch.










This is my current fixation.










I've also got 2 G-Shocks, and a Pro Trek.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Wow, zips really on a new thread kick here!


----------



## Mediocre

Most of them









:Edit:

Adding what detail I can based on post a few below...

Left to right, top to bottom...

Lew & Huey Cerberus
Bulova chronograph quartz, gift that I do not recall all of the details on
Citizen Signature Grand Classic
Oris Williams F1
Seiko SARB033
Lew & Huey Acionna
Tutima Pacific day/date
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on leather
Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview
Citizen Eco-Drive, basic SS watch....extremely comfortable
Invicta Signature Series, gift
Orient Union
Tissot PRC200 on Nato
Burberry chrono quartz on rubber
Casio Edifice Diver
Seiko 80's diver
Timex automatic chrono perpetual calendar (never worn)
Swiss Legend on ostrich leather (outstanding strap)
Victorinox Subsecond, Unitas 6498
Oris 1970's era automatic


----------



## Wish

Here is my rotation;
(Not a group shot)


----------



## m0rt

Ah, so that's how you revive a slightly dead horse. Thanks!


----------



## millenbop

Here's a request, since this is a fresh start. It would be nice to have a _recommendation_ to include brand and model numbers, perhaps something zippo could add to his first post (if you guys agree). It would just make things so much more easier and enjoyable.


----------



## TysonJones

My little collection...


----------



## Bradjhomes

millenbop said:


> Here's a request, since this is a fresh start. It would be nice to have a _recommendation_ to include brand and model numbers, perhaps something zippo could add to his first post (if you guys agree). It would just make things so much more easier and enjoyable.


Good luck with that...



TysonJones said:


> My little collection...
> 
> View attachment 2095818


(I do think it's a good idea though)


----------



## Mediocre

millenbop said:


> Here's a request, since this is a fresh start. It would be nice to have a _recommendation_ to include brand and model numbers, perhaps something zippo could add to his first post (if you guys agree). It would just make things so much more easier and enjoyable.


I did my part


----------



## millenbop

Mediocre said:


> I did my part


And we all greatly appreciates it! Thanks!


----------



## TysonJones

I can give it a try lol. This is missing 17 other vintage watches but Id be able to give you the brand and model with ease on all of them. However quite a few dont fall under the affordable section, but figured it wasn't a big idea.


----------



## willf

lots of Orients, My dads Omega, Prometheus ocean diver, Pryrolume Maltese cross, few made in China, swiss army tide ( quarts), Jacqui Lemans dress .


----------



## Marctan

Just this two. But the straps combo make It seems like I have more than just two.










007 for everyday fff for occasions

Sent from my Potato


----------



## Bradjhomes

Marctan said:


> Just this two. But the straps combo make It seems like I have more than just two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 for everyday fff for occasions
> 
> Sent from my Potato


I doubt you'll find many people who can compete with your strap to watch ratio!


----------



## Marctan

Bradjhomes said:


> I doubt you'll find many people who can compete with your strap to watch ratio!


Yes yes. That means new shoes everyday !

Sent from my Potato


----------



## MNskito

I will eventually learn to take decent pictures.


----------



## efauser

See if you can tell what they are from this, less than perfect, photo.


----------



## Btori

Greetings,
Here is my collection of Timex watches. Also there is one Invicta Chrono in there too.


----------



## ToniDaTyga

And while I'm in Alaska I'm adding to the collection back home. Starting with my Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph AT8020-03L (that will soon be sporting a Nato band). Next up is the Citizen Eco-Drive 8700. Last but not least, the topper to my Seiko automatic collection is a 1973 Seiko Pepsi.


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Sorry about the huge pics.


----------



## BarisKiris

Let me also update the picture of my collection, for this Thread (Part3). 
Here is my Japanese collection, 5 brands, 10 categories. Each watch has 1 week wrist time, in a year


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Wow! 

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## jelliottz

BarisKiris said:


> Let me also update the picture of my collection, for this Thread (Part3).
> Here is my Japanese collection, 5 brands, 10 categories. Each watch has 1 week wrist time, in a year


That is truly a "collection." So many times I think some of us just have "a bunch of watches." You have a rhyme and reason to it all. A tip of my hat to you, sir!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## RotorRonin

Here's my collection!










1. PMGS - a SNKL41, with black strap.

2. Timex weekender, black on black

3. Timex weekender, white face, silver minute hand on an oil-tanned Hadley Roma strap

4. My NEW (to me) Orient Ray, which just might be the perfect watch.


----------



## ciclismosam

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. PMGS - a SNKL41, with black strap.
> 
> 2. Timex weekender, black on black
> 
> 3. Timex weekender, white face, silver minute hand on an oil-tanned Hadley Roma strap
> 
> 4. My NEW (to me) Orient Ray, which just might be the perfect watch.


The Seiko 5 is looking good on that strap! Love your Orient as well, I have "too many" divers but I'm still thinking about the Orient Mako.


----------



## RotorRonin

I lusted after that Orient for a while, and even thought I had it all hyped up in my mind, it's even better in person than I thought it would be!


----------



## Astraeus

StogieNinja said:


> I lusted after that Orient for a while, and even thought I had it all hyped up in my mind, it's even better in person than I thought it would be!


I'm still in the lusting stage...

Good to hear, though, that you and Ray go along so well.


----------



## Drudge

Just some of my organe divers:


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Wish said:


> Here is my rotation;
> (Not a group shot)


Love that Glycine, what's the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish

Watch Obsessive said:


> Love that Glycine, what's the model?


Thank you mate! The model is GLYCINE NIGALOO REEF 3825.18AT, it has a Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Wish said:


> Thank you mate! The model is GLYCINE NIGALOO REEF 3825.18AT, it has a Valjoux 7750 movement.


Thanks man, I'd just done a bit of research after I saw it and found the model. Very nice!

Good size for me too. Would like to add a smaller chronograph to my collection.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish

It's a beautiful piece and has become my daily wearer. I think the size is perfect, and because it's smaller than most other chronographs.


----------



## sarasate

My divers + a flieger


----------



## MarktheStampede

Quartz collection -








Automatic Collection -








I think I have the number watches I need. Next up is replace the Invicta with a more respectable quartz chrono and maybe replace the Orient Ray with a Seiko SKX007K.


----------



## ANev

The 4/15 of my watch journey.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Pictures from this morning. Sorry cellphone quality...

*


----------



## crosswind




----------



## merl

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning. Sorry cellphone quality...
> 
> *


The fourth from the left, then two rows down, 8 to the right, then one row up, 6 to the left, then one row down, 3 to the right, then two rows up, 7 to the left, then one row down, 11 to the right. Which model is that?


----------



## DMCBanshee

merl said:


> The fourth from the left, then two rows down, 8 to the right, then one row up, 6 to the left, then one row down, 3 to the right, then two rows up, 7 to the left, then one row down, 11 to the right. Which model is that?


Woo woo, I have a headache hahaha! Answer E=MC[SUP]2 [/SUP]


----------



## merl

It is? Sorry, I had no easier way to point that one in this big collection


----------



## 9sse

One lousy picture of my small collection.


----------



## Rudi K

Latest picture of the assembly. Sorry, I can't name them all without incriminating myself.


----------



## catgois

LOVE IT! Affordable and versatile. Perfectly balanced!



StogieNinja said:


> Here's my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. PMGS - a SNKL41, with black strap.
> 
> 2. Timex weekender, black on black
> 
> 3. Timex weekender, white face, silver minute hand on an oil-tanned Hadley Roma strap
> 
> 4. My NEW (to me) Orient Ray, which just might be the perfect watch.


----------



## RotorRonin

catgois said:


> LOVE IT! Affordable and versatile. Perfectly balanced!


Hey, thanks!


----------



## DutchyKevin

my "starter kit"










new addition coming this Christmas, be it in the form of a Orient King Diver 40th Anniversary, or a Seiko 5 SNZJ67.

edit: I now notice the Aviator might need a new battery!:-d


----------



## Nenad513

My collection,I think it's fine,for a beginner.


----------



## BarisKiris

Nenad513 said:


> My collection,I think it's fine,for a beginner.


It's a nice collection indeed. I like that Swatch. Symmetrical and it also looks like a smiling face. What model is that?


----------



## Nenad513

Thank you.That's my second Swatch,it's yrs403 from cold hour collection,also have it's original brown leather band and both,blue and brown are very good to wear.


----------



## Agent Sands




----------



## Pert1862

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning. Sorry cellphone quality...
> 
> *


That is an amazing collection and more impressive watch box!! wow.


----------



## oldman357

Agent Sands;10596706
[IMG said:


> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/09/36e49401ccee15147aa2e4a931275a4c.jpg[/IMG]


what is that two time zone watch? kinda funky looking i like it.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Think it's an Android Alien, Christian Bale wore one in the film Equilibrium. Almost bought one myself a few years back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Pert1862 said:


> That is an amazing collection and more impressive watch box!! wow.


Thanks!


----------



## Agent Sands

oldman357 said:


> what is that two time zone watch? kinda funky looking i like it.


It's the Android Alien. A very fun timepiece. I don't wear mine often enough.


----------



## d3nzi0

Added a Speedy homage. Pending an acquisition of either a German or American watch and a dual time piece I'm pretty much done for now.


----------



## Bugra

So far those left in my box...


----------



## Fullers1845

d3nzi0 said:


> I'm pretty much done for now.


It wont last. It never does!

Nice collection, BTW...


----------



## d3nzi0

Fullers1845 said:


> It wont last. It never does!
> 
> Nice collection, BTW...


I did put on a caveat about wanting to still acquire two more pieces lol. Thanks!


----------



## DuckySpud

Just bought by first few watches these last couple of months so its nowhere near the collection most of you seem to have!

Wenger Field Classic - came on a brown leather strap that seemed quite cheap, changed to a Time Factors nylon strap with deployment clasp.
 

Orient Ray - After reading such good reviews on here I had to get either a Mako or a Ray. Opted for the the Ray mostly due to the slightly larger bezel.


----------



## goody2141

Most recent



a year ago


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> Most recent
> 
> 
> 
> a year ago


Great collection. Nice Xbox One Controller as well. 
You sure love chronos....but still maintain a nice variety well done.


----------



## sjtm

Mostly pandas in my collection too...



quicksilver7 said:


> Great collection. Nice Xbox One Controller as well.
> You sure love chronos....but still maintain a nice variety well done.


----------



## goody2141

I probably should start to add some divers, but I just cant do it. So many chronos that I want



quicksilver7 said:


> Great collection. Nice Xbox One Controller as well.
> You sure love chronos....but still maintain a nice variety well done.


----------



## d1st

watches from left to right:
Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Longines Conquest GMT, Bulova Accutron Gemini Chrono, Bulova Accutron Kirkwood, Certina Ds Podium Chrono, Roamer Searock,(awesome watch) Roamer Searock, Roamer Rotodate, Candino (underrated swiss made), Seiko 5


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Wow, the cabinet looks like custom made, is it? That is one serious collection! 47 in total?


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*All my watches are "affordables"*

And this is my collection in total in the boxes (and next to it)





Description and close up pictures of the watches per piece, can be found in the link under my signature, called State of The Collection. If you go trough them, you see many that are affordables to begin with and most of the time also bought USED. As I really don't have much to spend on watches and my maximum I usually spent on them is about € 100 max (± $ 122)


----------



## DMCBanshee

James T. Kirk© said:


> Wow, the cabinet looks like custom made, is it? That is one serious collection! 47 in total?


Thanks! That's right, 47 in total! Yes this cabinet is custom made. I modded a old cabinet specially for my watches.

BTW, you have a nice collection too, I like your dials color variation.


----------



## TomFord

ANev said:


> The 4/15 of my watch journey.


Hopefully someone can answer this. What kind of watch is the one with the blue strap?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Looks like a Maratac


----------



## drewbob1000

Top row is a Pulsar (Dad's old watch), a Caravelle by Bulova, Seiko Flightmaster 7t34, and a pawnshop pulsar.
Bottom row is a $3 H&M watch, an "all the threads" watch (bought for the straps it came with), an August Steiner, and a $5 Mickey Mouse quartz (girls love this watch.) Also have a Fossil around somewhere.

My humble collection thus far at 19. I have a Seiko 5 SNKL43 and a Jaragar M24 on the way (mostly for kicks and giggles) Love the stuff you guys are posting! I had to make an account!


----------



## Fullers1845

Posted pics of my MkII and OWC, above. So here's the Digital Rotation.

My very favorite G-Shock of all. GW-9100 Gulfman.










A GA110RG










And a PRG270 Pro Trek


----------



## gogmeister

100% WUS (f71)-enabled (and hopefully approved) collection. It's been a fun couple of years here, guys. Thanks!


----------



## merl

gogmeister said:


> 100% WUS (f71)-enabled (and hopefully approved) collection. It's been a fun couple of years here, guys. Thanks!
> View attachment 2404441


Well done, I see that you eventually did get a k34 . Is that one of the newer batch or an older one like the k34 I had?


----------



## gogmeister

It's the new batch.It has stayed my grail since then,but has never cropped up since,and I wanted it so much (I regretted not getting yours back then SO much).
You can imagine my happiness when they re-released it.
It is a bit different,but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## imagwai

Collection as at end of 2014...







From top left:
Omega Seamaster "Skyfall" Aqua Terra 8500 (38.5mm)
1984 Tudor Submariner
Squale Vintage Master
1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator
Alpha Explorer
Marathon Quartz Diver
Casio F91w

1 space left in the box for Ed's Seagull 1963 reissue which hopefully should arrive soon. I've also backed the Helgray Silverstone on Kickstarter which will leave me with a box space problem come next April, although what are the chances I won't have sold or bought something else by then?!

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## IlikeWatch

ours very f71 collections


----------



## d.b.cooper1

Hi, merry christmas......


----------



## EL_GEEk

I made a separate thread about my collection. Here's the link

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1365985

A preview:


----------



## jdp_69

Hamilton Intra-Matic
Tissot Classic Dream
Seiko Sarb 017
Gavox Legacy
Timex//Jcrew 
Timex Expedition

most recently acquired the sarb 017


----------



## Fullers1845

Nice collection, jdm. What's the strap on your Timex?


----------



## Declan79

Tissot PRC 200, Vostok Europe Gmt, Tag Heuer Formula Gulf, Sevenfriday P2-1, Pam 005, Nautica, Swiss expedition, Bucherer










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdp_69

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice collection, jdm. What's the strap on your Timex?


Kavu watchband on the expedition.


----------



## theritz226

Here's my current collection...








*Casio G-Shock (GA-100)*: This is the sportier of my watches, usually worn with short sleeved shirts or polos.*
Bell & Rose N/A*: This is a cheap watch I got on a cruise once... It was $10, I'm not complaining... Looks good with a black suit.
*Invicta Specialty 0621*:This is my favorite watch I own currently. It is a chonograph and has a tachymeter as well as date... I will wear this with anything and it looks good.
*Fossil Retro Traveler CH2862*: I got this watch last February... It has a chonograph and just looks good when wearing browns and yellows.
*Guess G85746G*: This is my traveling watch... I usually own wear it when ever I travel. It's clean and goes with what I take on trips, it also isn't too flashy.

Two action shots...


----------



## stewham

Top Row - Orient Star Classic, Seiko SBDC003, Seiko SARB017, Seiko SBBN017
Bottom Row - Seiko SARB033, Seiko SBDX001, Hamilton Pan Europ, Seiko SBBN013









Top Row - Seiko 6309-7040, Seiko 6139-6002, Bernhardt F71, Seiko SKX007
Bottom Row - Casio ProTrek PRG-110, HMT Pilot, Seiko SNK803, Seiko SRP309, Seiko SKX009


----------



## Atomicmax

Two recent additions to the collection this year, the Invicta and the Gigandet. The Alpha was on a Bond Zulu and had zero wrist time this year, put the steel bracelet back on it, ready to sell, and then promptly wore it for a few days.....


----------



## luvin156

Here is my collection


----------



## ranlan

Here is my collection finally some what organized


----------



## tmronin

so many nice watches in this thread...my wallet hates you all. LOL! I blame all of you for this collection showing up in the last 3 months.

decided to start wearing a watch again after a couple years of not wearing one regularly. I got a Pebble due to work (I'm an event photographer and clients will text me for shots if I'm not on a walkie...but it's not the most adult watch and honestly, the fact that the battery lasts about 2 days is a deal breaker, don't get me started on the non-standard charging cable)









L-R
cheap mod'd "vintage" Seiko 07 on a Ague Trading NATO
Seiko 5 Sport - brown leather NATO on the way (but not unhappy with the stock green band)
MEISTER Stingray Ambassador
Griffin Emblem Automatic 
Pebble (it's a perfect event watch - small, bright, easy to read while jogging thru an event and buzzes when I get a text)


----------



## DevoD

Here's my collection going into 2015. About 3-5 may not make the cut and be either traded or sold.


----------



## BarisKiris

ranlan said:


> Here is my collection finally some what organized
> View attachment 2461738
> View attachment 2461746
> View attachment 2461754
> View attachment 2461762
> View attachment 2461778


Nicely organized and very much diverse. I like your collection a lot.


----------



## Bradjhomes

End of 2014 update









Top row: Lew & Huey Silver/Red #001, Lew & Huey Acionna Black/Red prototype, Aeromatic 1912, Stowa Exima

Second row: Citizen Nighthawk, Oris Artelier, Rado True, Seiko SARB005

Third row: Skagen 809XLTBLN, Omega Speedmaster Automatic, Stowa Seatime, Nomos Zurich

Fourth row: Reflex talking watch


----------



## ranlan

BarisKiris said:


> Nicely organized and very much diverse. I like your collection a lot.


thanks alot has been great fun collecting each one of them


----------



## patientx

Hi Everyone

Here's what I have so far. They are listed from oldest to newest, and since i have only very recently become interested in watches, most of these are very recent acquisitions.

I'm sure we all have a story or two about a great deal on a watch. I have not spent more than $625 CDN on any of the watches below (well technically the Tissot was more but it was a gift). If you keep a lookout, there are plenty of deals to be had. 

1. Tissot Titanium Chronograph (T675) - this was a gift from my parents for graduating from university back in 2000. It is the oldest watch I have and it was my first serious timepiece. Although this watch was $750 at the time (at least that's what my folks paid, not sure on MSRP), one can certainly pick up a Swiss Titanium Chronograph watch for less than $600 now.









2. Citizen Perpetual Chrono A-T (AT4008-51E) - This watch cost me nothing since I used Aeroplan miles to get it. It retails for $625 but I've seen it many places for around $400 or less. Arrived at my door November 2014.









3. Dreyfuss & Co. Chronograph (DGS00032/04) - Ordered this from shop.ca. I was looking for a quality Swiss made luxury style watch that wouldn't break the bank and that also would look great with formal attire. Great buy for $385, marked down from $695 MSRP. Received November 2014.









4. Victorinox Officer's Mechanical (241372) - After having three quartz watches, I had a desire for a mechanical watch, so I started hunting for a well made Swiss mechanical watch under $500. Staying away from chronograph and world time complications in order to keep the price down, I came across this Victorinox model. This watch came into the market in 2011 and I picked this one up from an authorized Victorinox dealer in Mississauga who sells older, discontinued but still BNIB models. This retailed for $825, picked it up for $380 in December 2014.









5. Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer (H64514581) - This is my first pilot/aviation watch. I've always had an interest in these types of watches and the unique design features that they incorporate. Ideally, a Swiss mechanical chronograph aviation watch is the way to go, but this is the "affordable watch" forum and they are out of my budget. I received this as a Christmas gift from my girlfriend (OK...I picked it out and she got it for me). We found it online for $460 US (MSRP $1450 US) and couldn't pass it up. Didn't make it in time for Christmas 2014 thanks to customs, but still got it in December.


----------



## Mikavulin

Very nicely organised and sorted, congrats


----------



## Mikavulin

jdp_69 said:


> View attachment 2439385
> View attachment 2439393
> View attachment 2439401
> View attachment 2439409
> 
> Hamilton Intra-Matic
> Tissot Classic Dream
> Seiko Sarb 017
> Gavox Legacy
> Timex//Jcrew
> Timex Expedition
> 
> most recently acquired the sarb 017


Very good start to you jpd_69 , nice Gavox Legacy Picture, blue hands with blue jacket;-)


----------



## jdp_69

Thanks, one of the few good wrist shots ive been able to take. Im fond of my hamilton shot.


----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## DMCBanshee

Bradjhomes said:


> End of 2014 update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row: Lew & Huey Silver/Red #001, Lew & Huey Acionna Black/Red prototype, Aeromatic 1912, Stowa Exima
> 
> Second row: Citizen Nighthawk, Oris Artelier, Rado True, Seiko SARB005
> 
> Third row: Skagen 809XLTBLN, Omega Speedmaster Automatic, Stowa Seatime, Nomos Zurich
> 
> Fourth row: Reflex talking watch


I'm in love with your Stowa Seatime! Green bezel looks very nice


----------



## Bradjhomes

DMCBanshee said:


> I'm in love with your Stowa Seatime! Green bezel looks very nice


Thanks. I've tried quite a few bezels on the Seatime, but green just does it for me.


----------



## catalinsb75




----------



## Omegafanboy

Bradjhomes said:


> End of 2014 update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row: Lew & Huey Silver/Red #001, Lew & Huey Acionna Black/Red prototype, Aeromatic 1912, Stowa Exima
> 
> Second row: Citizen Nighthawk, Oris Artelier, Rado True, Seiko SARB005
> 
> Third row: Skagen 809XLTBLN, Omega Speedmaster Automatic, Stowa Seatime, Nomos Zurich
> 
> Fourth row: Reflex talking watch


How are you getting on with the Nomos Zurich Blaugold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaoPao

My little collection. Just getting started. Cheers.


----------



## Fullers1845

^You're off to a good start.


----------



## Jpstepancic

PaoPao said:


> My little collection. Just getting started. Cheers.


I need to to find a silverstone. That's awesome!


----------



## PaoPao

Thanks!


----------



## PaoPao

Thanks! There isn't many left. Hope you find one. Cheers.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Omegafanboy said:


> How are you getting on with the Nomos Zurich Blaugold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving it so far. The blue is a bit special.


----------



## will_454

Here is my collection as at the end of 2014 from oldest to newest. The first four are pre-WUS, the rest since approx May last year. My 12 slot watch box is now full, I really only have one other watch on my list - Stowa Seatime no bracelet, but these seem next to impossible to find, alternatively it will be an Oris Aquis.

Pulsar PXDB49 - gift from my mum


Guess W11585G1 Chrono - gift from my in-laws


Nixon Rubber Player (gunship) - gift from my wife


Fossil Nate Chronograph (white dial) - gift from my best man


Melbourne Watch Company Flinders (white dial) - gift from my wife


Rodina Automatic R005 (black dial)


Citizen Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-16F


44mm Panerai 'Mini Fiddy' Homage


Obris Morgan Branco (black dial, apricot indicies)


Zelos Helmsman Bronze #20/50 (grey dial)


Orient Flight PVD (black dial) - gift from my father in-law


Seiko SKX007K2


----------



## scimitar

My collection left to right:

First nice watch: black skagen (discontinued model)
Titanium skagen
First automatic: Seiko 809 with Bond strap
First chrono: Casio Edifice
(Top) Fun cheapy: HMT Janata from eBay for $12


----------



## sduford

My very humble collection. This is from 1 year of collecting. But I've decided to slow down and move upmarket. So I might only buy 1 or 2 watches a year from now on, but they will be a bit more upmarket, like Tudor, Nomos, Damasko.


----------



## Aitch

I'm waiting for my L&H Orthos to appear before I do a full SOTC update. However here is a brief look at 2014:


----------



## goody2141

Nice collection Aitch. I would love to find one of those square Timex Chronographs. There isn't a square watch out now that is worth buying (I'm aware of the Legends, too many styles combined and too much contrasting. I would be all over it if they limited some of the contrasting).


----------



## Aitch

goody2141 said:


> Nice collection Aitch. I would love to find one of those square Timex Chronographs. There isn't a square watch out now that is worth buying (I'm aware of the Legends, too many styles combined and too much contrasting. I would be all over it if they limited some of the contrasting).


Thanks, I think I was really lucky to become aware of the Timex right when one came up for sale. They are pretty uncommon.


----------



## Dejadragon

Swatch Irony, Mondaine, Longines Hydroconquest, Tissot Dream, Wenger Commando, Accurist WT, Thomas Earnshaw, Seiko 5, Bulova, Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## Ttocs89

My affordable collection.
Parnis (IWC homage), Laureat Handwind, Orange Monster, Casio MDV-106 Crownguard-less, Armida A7, 80's Seiko 5, Helson SD40, Swatch Irony, Vostok Scuba Dude, Bagelsport Sub, Seiko Quartz 200m Divers.


----------



## Dejadragon

Ttocs89 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2569882&d=1420707382"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> My affordable collection.
> Parnis (IWC homage), Laureat Handwind, Orange Monster, Casio MDV-106 Crownguard-less, Armida A7, 80's Seiko 5, Helson SD40, Swatch Irony, Vostok Scuba Dude, Bagelsport Sub, Seiko Quartz 200m Divers.


The laureat handwind is a good looking watch! Great strap too.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

The childhood fascination with watches has become an obsession..... now turned into a full blown addiction! (I blame WUS!)

Started collecting in 2014 and had to apply some limiting factors before this got out of hand (I can easily see it happening ) 
The 'limiting factors' has come in the form of a 12 slot box and tight budget 

The empty spaces will most definitely be filled with divers of different coloured dials.

My humble affordable collection..


----------



## BarisKiris

Fatboi_ET said:


> The childhood fascination with watches has become an obsession..... now turned into a full blown addiction! (I blame WUS!)
> 
> Started collecting in 2014 and had to apply some limiting factors before this got out of hand (I can easily see it happening )
> The 'limiting factors' has come in the form of a 12 slot box and tight budget
> 
> The empty spaces will most definitely be filled with divers of different coloured dials.
> 
> My humble affordable collection..


A very good start, I'm sure you will fill those empty slots nicely. Nice mesh diver, handsome skeleton, 1/1000 precisionist is also a very good choice, and that Russian watch is beautiful. That blue watch, is it Chinese?


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Thanks! I'm not too sure to be honest. It's clearly a Daytona homage! I went for it purely for it's colour and it is lovely. Running a Japanese Quartz of some sort...
Limited to 500 pieces and I have issue 053. Model LTD - 071901.


----------



## Mextex

These are some excellent collections, I'm sure my girlfriend will appreciate the inspiration they give me...


----------



## ilikefishes

Here is my collection. It wasn't much until I joined here. Thanks a ton you guys. I have purchased about 15 watches since September or so. Here are some pics:


----------



## SubVette




----------



## Marctan

SubVette said:


>


Allow me to ask Sir, why do you need a Dated Submariner as well as a No-date Submariner ?


----------



## NiceGuyTom

SNZH50s SNZJ50s Hamilton jazzmaster and spirit of liberty, g gerlach navigator, snzj50s, beater Seiko chrono, black mako, Acionna, sea gull 816.362, Edox blue dial, parnis. 

Then some designer stuff from ages ago


----------



## RotorRonin

Marctan said:


> Allow me to ask Sir, why do you need a Dated Submariner as well as a No-date Submariner ?


Formal and informal occasions, duh.

For real though, either of those watches is a classic and beautiful!


----------



## SubVette

Something like that ....


----------



## Marctan

Update to Collection~~

Went from 1 watch to 8 watches back to 2 watches, then 1 watch and added 1 new one today~

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
Arrived just in time for my birthday


----------



## alexstraza

I thought it would take years and years to complete my collection. Turns out watch collecting is easier than I thought. See attached photo. :-!

I didn't even need all these extra slots. The fitbit makes a great accessory. An even better accessory is muscles, and the fitbit will help with that too. I recommend it for everyone's collection. |>


----------



## Fullers1845

alexstraza said:


> I thought it would take years and years to complete my collection. Turns out watch collecting is easier than I thought. See attached photo. :-!


You, sir have what is IMO the essential 2 Watch Collection (1 Everyday wearer + 1 G-Shock). And you have a redundancy of each for backup. Perfect!


----------



## alexstraza

Fullers1845 said:


> You, sir have what is IMO the essential 2 Watch Collection (1 Everyday wearer + 1 G-Shock). And you have a redundancy of each for backup. Perfect!


Thanks 

My collection is done cuz no more money.


----------



## TonyStrak

couple of mine


----------



## Stormvision

My congratulations to all of you for your fine (and impressive) collections! Here is mine, after a year of collecting ;-)

*Casio PRW-500T-7VER*










*Seiko SNK809*





































*Citizen NY2300-09LB*



















*Seiko SNXA21*










*Hamilton intra-matic 38mm*


----------



## Quicksilver

My collection seems to be in constant flux but here is what I have currently with these incoming at some point in 2015
Magrette Dual Time White
Helgray Silverstone Blue Dial
Maratac Mid Pilot
Seiko SKX Dagaz Mod


----------



## analoguezombie

Thought i'd post a pic up of mine at present as i think it's now time to start thinking about moving the ones that get little to no wrist time on .


----------



## soulbazz

Stormvision said:


> My congratulations to all of you for your fine (and impressive) collections! Here is mine, after a year of collecting ;-)
> 
> *Casio PRW-500T-7VER*
> 
> *Seiko SNK809*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09LB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seiko SNXA21*
> 
> *Hamilton intra-matic 38mm*


Great photos! These are especially impressive looking.


----------



## ANev

Great photos Stormvision. What gear do you use for this? They're awesome...


----------



## Stormvision

soulbazz said:


> Great photos! These are especially impressive looking.





ANev said:


> Great photos Stormvision. What gear do you use for this? They're awesome...


Thanks a lot! I'm just a hobbyist photographer, so I'm even more pleased that my work is appreciated ;-)

I don't have any fancy gear, in fact I used a 12-years-old reflex (Canon 300D with 50mm 1.8 lenses), and a compact camera for the intra-matic (Olympus XZ-2).


----------



## sduford

Stormvision said:


> Thanks a lot! I'm just a hobbyist photographer, so I'm even more pleased that my work is appreciated ;-)
> 
> I don't have any fancy gear, in fact I used a 12-years-old reflex (Canon 300D with 50mm 1.8 lenses), and a compact camera for the intra-matic (Olympus XZ-2).


It's not about the gear, it's about the photographer, and by far the most important thing of all is the lighting.

That's like saying: "what a great meal, what kind of oven do you have?"


----------



## Stormvision

sduford said:


> It's not about the gear, it's about the photographer, and by far the most important thing of all is the lighting.


I completely agree 



> That's like saying: "what a great meal, what kind of oven do you have?"


Nice one!


----------



## Capt Obvious

Here is my collection. Pic heavy!







Casio AE1200WHB-1BVCF Paid $17.







Casio G-Shock DW9052-1V paid $18.88







Casio G-Shock DW6900CS-1 modded "Joker" paid $60 total







Casio G-Shock DW6900-1 paid $25







Armitron 45/7041 paid $15.88







Bulova M5 "Prince" inherited







Casio F91W-1 paid $9.83







Citizen Eco-Drive BM8180-03E paid $80







Citizen Eco-Drive BM6060-57F It was a gift.







Sun-Time Ohio State Buckeyes Anachrome SPORTM-A Inherited







Vostok Kommandirskie paid $10 (yard sale).


----------



## kamihamster

My small collection. Hammy is from the wife, Croton was from a garage sale for $20, the Nixon I paid the most for from Amazon, and the guess my cousin gave to me.


----------



## northernlight

My affordables.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## Atmosphere82

Nice and simple


----------



## zerin

My very modest collection:


----------



## millenbop

zerin said:


> My very modest collection:


Good start!

I especially like the Nighthawk and the keyboard.


----------



## GuessWho

zerin said:


> My very modest collection:


Good stuff so far.

Is that an IBM Model M? I've always wanted one of those...


----------



## zerin

GuessWho said:


> Good stuff so far.
> 
> Is that an IBM Model M? I've always wanted one of those...


Thanks!

Yes it is, a 1993 model, got it on a group buy a couple of years ago. It had never been used. They can still be found on ebay, but if you want i can pm you a couple of sites where you can get more info on them.


----------



## LadyTime

Aw, man! I see everyone's collection and I've got G.A.S. already!

You've got some sweet collections there, no doubt! I hope that I catch up to that some day!


----------



## bj_key2003

This is my current collection. Apparently I really like field and dive watches... and nato/zulu straps.. 
Enjoy and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Gameon9541

My current watches (the Rolex is new and hasn't been off yet). I lost a bunch of weight and now the Oakley watches look too big on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoowah

Plus an incoming Helgray (sports chrono) and a broken Rodina 

Thanks to all the WIS's who have posted and got my interest in this hobby! I'm not on here often anymore but I'd feel bad if I never posted them all together. It makes me happy every time I walk by my watch box.

One for every occasion!

I started by trying to get one from each country that makes them, but now it has shifted to face styles. I kinda get whatever ticks my boxes.

Naturally my most compliments are on the Jaragar, the cheapest but largest watch into collection!

Happy hunting to all!


----------



## Bodyblue

Nice HMT....ever tried any Allwyns?


----------



## Bodyblue

This is one of my wifes boxes.....not super expensive but this is what she snags out of what I buy to sell......as you can see she loves Seiko 5s (I have a band on order for the one on the upper left) but she has one Solar. The 1928 Elgin runs like it was new....She loves the hum of her Accutrons, the missing space is from her Bulova Marine Star and she has had her 48 Helbros for a long time and will never get rid of it. Amazing how good those vintage Mens watches look on the ladies.


----------



## Wahoowah

Bodyblue said:


> Nice HMT....ever tried any Allwyns?


Thanks! I haven't heard of them but I'll certainly check them out. I originally had that strap on the Cortebert, but switched it up with the NOS band. Like them both a lot more now! Thanks again now time to do some digging.


----------



## robcrotty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue

Wahoowah said:


> Thanks! I haven't heard of them but I'll certainly check them out. I originally had that strap on the Cortebert, but switched it up with the NOS band. Like them both a lot more now! Thanks again now time to do some digging.


I have bought and sold a few of their Autos and they seemed to be fairly comparable to Seikos.....makes sense since Seiko helped set up the Allwyn factory in India. I liked all of them I have handled.


----------



## Parkgate

Only three but I've only just started, Big O Blue, T13 Chrono and an OC1CB...(wish I'd not had the ceramic bezel tbh)....


----------



## Hasaf

I also have a Zenith pocket watch that is not in the picture along with a Cadence GMT that is not a keeper. 








I am trying to decide what to get this year. I am torn between another dress/sport watch like the SARB 035







_not my image

_Or the Jorg Grey JG6500-21


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## goody2141

Majority of my collection, just missing a few inexpensive digitals.



Been contemplating getting rid of one Prototipo, but don't know for sure what I would want to replace it.


----------



## adamv13

Hey Everyone, these are my favorites...


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

My humble little affordable collection.


----------



## Erik Dahlgren

*First Post on Watch U Seek!*

My daily wear: Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Diver's Chronograph
*I will post the collection later*


----------



## blueboy85

My small humble collection:


----------



## rwe416

AND THE WINNER IS......
I have the same watch case and felt bad when I filled up only one. That is quite impressive.



ranlan said:


> Here is my collection finally some what organized
> View attachment 2461738
> View attachment 2461746
> View attachment 2461754
> View attachment 2461762
> View attachment 2461778


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Hi everyone,

This'll be my first post here. The pics won't show the totality of my collection, but they'll give you an idea. 
I pretty much grew up with all kinds of Casio watches, and only recently (some two years ago) I decided I wanted something different, so I bought a watch from Fossil.
Here's a pic of that watch, some two years ago:









For some reason, as of lately, the crown has become very sensitive. Whenever it's pressed tightly against the back of my hand (f.e., while standing up and supporting yourself on the table), the second hand just stops and doesn't kick in again unless I slightly pull out the crown. It's been back for repairs and after a week of having it back it started showing the same problems. It's in for repair again, but I'm not so hopeful about it. Good thing it's still under warrany.
So, since I can't stand running around without a watch, I needed some back up. After reading through some things, I kinda wanted an automatic and ended up looking at Seiko 5s. So I went ahead and ordered a black dialed version (snk809). Liked it. Bought another bracelet for it and bought a strap tool. Saw a good deal on a creme coloured one as well (snk803). Bought that too. Liked it. Bought a bracelet for it. Then, while looking a bit more into pilot watches, I came across the Orient Flight and fell in love with the blue dialed version but I couldn't find it anywhere. After some research I found one on an Austrian website. Ordered it and fell in love with it all over again.

So, long story short: I just wanted a back-up for my defective fossil, and now I've ordered three watches in the last three weeks. Just for kicks, I threw a Casio F91w in the basket as well but that one's still on its way over here.

...Pics...
The Seiko's:


Orient:


Wrist shots:




And then there's this older watch from my late godfather. It's a mechanical, but not automatic. This Verdal brand used to be popular in Western Europe some decades ago, at least that's what I've read online. This watch has been lying next to my late godfather's picture in my room for the last 9 years (since he passed away), and now I've decided to just get rid of the old, stiff, wornd and ugly strap and replace it with a new one so this guy can also get some wrist time. It's on my wrist right now and I'm reliving some fond memories... Not the prettiest watch, but it's the story that does it for me.


Pretty long maybe, for a first post, but I hope some of you can enjoy it. Cheers!


----------



## 99tjadams

First post, just wanted to say this is a great forum. been reading for a couple years on and off, thought i'd post my work in progress.



Two Rotary (nav homages), seiko 5, redline (bad choice), nixon, and my wenger that I wear most of the time.


----------



## Javier2.0T

I've just recently become interested in watches, but when I like something I tend to go overboard. I've gotten 5 watches in the past month, but I'm trying to slow down and save for a more expensive watch. 






I have them in order of purchase, first my Citizen Nighthawk which I foumd thanks to this forum, while looking for a different citizen. Then a Seiko SKX175, Maranez Layan with a blue Cali dial, Steinhart Ocean One black with ceramic bezel and finally a Hamilton Khaki King 38mm. The 2 watch rolls were hand made. Thanks for letting me share.

Sorry for the sideways picture, I have no idea how to turn it the right way.


----------



## blackhawk163

that's it for now. Seiko might go back for another replacement or an orient as I can't seem to get it within ±10 sec


----------



## boucher

Hey there! Brand new to the forum and semi-new to watch collecting. 
Here is my collection so far (I don't remember all the reference numbers):

Citizen Eco-Drive









Seiko Kinetic Day-Date









Wenger GST









Casio Tough Solar









Armitron Skeleton









Fossil Semi-Auto









And my whole collection with the other two, Bulova Strap and a cheap eBay automatic


----------



## ChaseDood

Javier2.0T said:


> I've just recently become interested in watches, but when I like something I tend to go overboard. I've gotten 5 watches in the past month, but I'm trying to slow down and save for a more expensive watch.
> View attachment 2880465
> I have them in order of purchase, first my Citizen Nighthawk which I foumd thanks to this forum, while looking for a different citizen. Then a Seiko SKX175, Maranez Layan with a blue Cali dial, Steinhart Ocean One black with ceramic bezel and finally a Hamilton Khaki King 38mm. The 2 watch rolls were hand made. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Sorry for the sideways picture, I have no idea how to turn it the right way.


This is a very impressive collection for just a month. Would love to have all of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilby

I guess it's about time for another SOTC update as I haven't posted in this new thread yet. I have gained and sold a few watches since my last update, but have focused on keeping the collection in control while raising the quality of my pieces.

I'll start with my first watch, I bought this Seiko 5 years ago when I decided I wanted to start wearing a watch. Not knowing anything about watches I just wanted a gold watch from a quality watch brand. I was very happy with it and learned about the automatic movement only after buying it, this was my only watch for 2 years.








After a few years of only wearing this I decided I wanted a new watch, and my wife (girlfriend at the time) bought me this Citizen ecodrive. This started my collection, for no longer was I satisfied being a one watch guy. Directly following this watch were three fashion watches that I have since sold.









Three years later this is where my collecting has lead.

















My most affordable, and truest dress watch a HMT SONA








A simple Seiko 5 mod I did combining my favorite case and dial.








My beater and the watch that lead me to WUS Seiko SKX007








This Bulova was another gift.








This is my newest watch and possibly the best value in my collection LE Seagull 1963 reissue.








Another LE, this Blue Monster is my largest watch.








My nicest Seiko the Alpinist.








Hamilton Khaki Autochrono, one of my favorites.








This was a wedding gift from my wife and is most dear to me, a great little watch that will never leave the collection. Stowa Antea.








This is the most expensive watch I have purchased to date, also my first vintage piece. 1978 Rolex Oysterdate Precision.








Well that's my collection, from here I want to add a new quality casual/daily wear piece at around $1000. After that I will probably turn to diversifying with vintage pieces, but I don't want things to get to out of hand I think 15-20 will be my max.


----------



## m0rt

An update...


----------



## boomersooner

DSC_0177 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0183 by boomersooner523, on Flickr
The strap collection is way bigger.


----------



## zerin

Updating my collection, now with somewhere to keep it all pretty and organized. I have go to get some tips on taking photos with my phone though...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## mikekol

This month last year is when I first bought my watch after joining WUS. Many watches have come and go. However, this is what i'm left. For a year, i've bought watches that are around 42mm size, but for the past month, i've gone completely crazy by selling most of my watches. I've decided to downsize from 42mm to 40mm and smallar. I do plan to keep my Make and G-Shock as they look good despite Mako's 41.5mm size. Had bunch of Seikos from the Monster, skx007/009, SSC, different Orients, Hammy Khahi 42mm, and many more. And i'm left with these 4, with the Helgray and the Seiko I just posted on f29. What a year of collecting so far


----------



## mag8

Got this Alpha in the mail today and decided to snap some pics in a DYI macro light box.
Alpha comes with a ****ty old strap that is getting replaced as soon as the chinese people stop getting drunk and send my new one via mail















German affordable, quartz. Bought on ebay several years ago, still love it. New strap coming soon















and the preppy one.


----------



## pockits

Here is mine, well a part of it, since the insurance banned me of having all of then in my house. ( the premium is expensive if i want to have them all here)

I am a new guy here so the first thing to do is. Hello to everyone, i love this forum because of the passion you put into it.

cheers

Henry


----------



## ahendy

My current (very) modest collection:

Marathon GSAR, Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch, Omega Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

pockits said:


> Here is mine, well a part of it, since the insurance banned me of having all of then in my house. ( the premium is expensive if i want to have them all here)
> 
> I am a new guy here so the first thing to do is. Hello to everyone, i love this forum because of the passion you put into it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Henry
> View attachment 3018330


If I had an awesome collection like that I'd have a maximum security vault to keep them in and maybe a couple of heavies guarding it 24 hours a day.

Nice work. What's missing from the pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltasleep

(sorry for the crappy photo)

Oris was the one that started it, gift from my dad as a graduation present. Gonna take my time and enjoy some cheap affordable ones before I start saving for more expensive ones.


----------



## DarkShot

Here's a quick insta-shot of the current family. Still awaiting the arrival of a Hexa f74 that's currently in the mail, aught to arrive some time next week.


----------



## ANev

mikekol said:


> This month last year is when I first bought my watch after joining WUS. Many watches have come and go. However, this is what i'm left. For a year, i've bought watches that are around 42mm size, but for the past month, i've gone completely crazy by selling most of my watches. I've decided to downsize from 42mm to 40mm and smallar. I do plan to keep my Make and G-Shock as they look good despite Mako's 41.5mm size. Had bunch of Seikos from the Monster, skx007/009, SSC, different Orients, Hammy Khahi 42mm, and many more. And i'm left with these 4, with the Helgray and the Seiko I just posted on f29. What a year of collecting so far


What's the strap you have on the G-shock? Very nice looking strap!


----------



## nikolaC87

On top are gifts: diesel, fosil and hector quarts
Down: seiko ssa231 and seiko skx007 automatcs, then seiko quarts chronograph, then a vintage vostok amfibia auto and last is fortis colors with miota quarts mechanism


----------



## MattyMac

here you go...


----------



## Iliyan

MattyMac said:


> here you go...


Cool collection. Very "affordable"


----------



## Agent Sands

I've narrowed my collection down to the following pieces:


----------



## merl

>


Greetings alien!


----------



## MattyMac

Iliyan said:


> Cool collection. Very "affordable"


All that I can afford,Pateks and APs way too rich for my blood....:-d


----------



## iTreelex

I had an itch for seiko...


----------



## zootius

Only one of these was a bit expensive


----------



## peacemaker885

iTreelex said:


> I had an itch for seiko...
> 
> View attachment 3169570


Sorry but I've been out of the Seiko loop for a while. Is that a modded Sumo?


----------



## DirtyHarrie

peacemaker885 said:


> Sorry but I've been out of the Seiko loop for a while. Is that a modded Sumo?


Its a limited edition


----------



## zootius

Specifically: Dive Watch Wednesday: Reviewing the Seiko Prospex "Sumo" 50th Anniversary Limited Edition | WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


----------



## peacemaker885

zootius said:


> Specifically: Dive Watch Wednesday: Reviewing the Seiko Prospex "Sumo" 50th Anniversary Limited Edition | WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


Ahh, thanks so much guys. Very good looking.


----------



## Deathlens

I thoroughly enjoy finding a good deal, not one of these watches were over 250.00. Started with some fossils 3 years ago, now onto Citizen and Bulova.


----------



## creepshow

Here are my babies sitting on a watch roll I made. Not shown is a Junkers bauhaus that is up for sale so it's put away to keep myself from keeping it.


----------



## ciclismosam

Finally decided to share my full collection.

The collecion by ciclismosam, on Flickr

Two cheap watch boxes from Amazon, one that holds twenty and one that holds ten. Also I have all of my straps, bracelets, bezels, etc in a box I picked up in the middle east.

The divers by ciclismosam, on Flickr

The top row in my larger box. This is where I keep all of my divers (I have an addiction to divers). I will go left to right through the boxes.

First is a spot that is being held for my holy grail. The Rolex Sub ref. 5513 (hopefully a matte, meters first dial). This is the watch I most want of anything.

Tudor Pelagos: One of my grails that I have in the box, this is everything I love in a watch. Simple, immaculate detailing, anti-bling.
Squale 50 Atmos: Squale is a company I have wanted to own for awhile and when they came out with the blasted, matte blue 50 atoms I decided to take the plunge and pick up a Squale.
Christopher Ward: On the end is my GMT diver. I liked what Christopher Ward was doing and decided to try one out and at the time I didn't have a GMT. 
Seiko 6105-8119: Another grail I have picked up. The longer I got into watches the more the 6105 grew on me until I just had to have one. Another of my favorites.
Seiko SKX007: Another classic Seiko that follows along the line from the 6105.
Seiko SKX779: The original monster in black. Another watch that has really grown on me.
Seiko SRP309: The 2nd gen monster, this time in orange.
I also have an empty space for a Seiko 6309-704x

Dress and miltary by ciclismosam, on Flickr

Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm: Christmas gift from my parents this year, and a watch I have been wanting for awhile.
Christopher Ward C8 Mk II: First b-Uhr styled watch. I like it but I think I will upgrade to a Laco in the future and maybe Steinhart B-dial.
Seiko SNK805: one of my Seiko 5's, one of my first automatics and a great value for the cash
Suunto Vector: Really great digital that I like when I get out adventuring.
Casio G-Shock: Same as above.
Orient Bambino: Really classy dress watch, I enjoy the vintage styling of the Bambino.
ESQ Filmore: This watch started my collection, a gift from my parents after joining the military. Cartier Tank homage as I found out later, good classic design.
Movado Museum: My other quartz dress watch, and another design I like. I only do quartz for my digital or dress watches without seconds hands.
Seiko SNKM41: A simple classic looking dress watch. Another Seiko 5 that I like quite a bit.

Steinharts by ciclismosam, on Flickr

My Steinhart box.

Steinhart Ocean Two: One of my favorites, especially the reverse lumped bezel and detailing on the dial.
Steinhart OVM: I love the Rolex Sub ref. 5517 but will never be able to own one, so I went with the well done Steinhart.
Steinhart OBDLC: I wanted to try out a DLC watch and have been really happy with my Steinharts so went with this one.
Steinhart Apollon: A very unique watch. On the large size for what I wear but it has worked out very well.

Well, for a couple years of pulling a collection together and getting in to watches I feel like I have put together an interesting variety. I have been learning what I do and don't like and refining my tastes. It will be interesting to see what will come next.


----------



## Drumguy

This is my collection so far, the watches are in this order: In the winder Tissot Visodate and Hamilton Intra-Matic. In the case: 1968 Timex "21 series " manual wind, Citizen Perpetual Chrono AT Eco Drive, Tissot Tradition Anthracite, Hamilton Jazz Master Thinline, Casio stainless steel diver, Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. On the corner of the case is my Timex weekender. Not in the case but with the solo shots is my Tissot classic dream and Bulova stainless steel dress watch. I really like classic looking watches, that being said I have a few more on my want list; a Hamilton day/date pilot stainless steel bracelet,a Graf Zeppelin LZ-129 and an Orient Black Ray on a Stainless steel bracelet. As for my grail watch IWC portuguese 8 days hand wound.(the want list is subject to change, ie: a few more additions) For some reason my pictures uploaded out of order.


----------



## FPSPearce

She isn't much, but she's mine. 
















So first is a Citizen BM6789-02A, this watch was a gift for Christmas a few years ago and is my main dress watch. 








Up next is my Komandirski, I've worn this watch almost every day since about June








Third is the Soki Sub Homage. I got this watch to turn into a Black Bay homage, and then remembered I'm uselss with mechanical things. After a spring bar broke it got tossed in a drawer, but with the rekindling of my watch love this has watch has gotten more wear too!








Last is my Jaragar Aqua Terra Homage. I quickly figured out that this watch could not hold a charge for more than 2 hours, so to the draw it went. Again I recently dug it out and found that I like the looks, and the reserve last me all day! So it's getting more wear time (even though all of those subdials don't work).








I hope you enjoyed my (very) drawn out explanation of my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

My collection, all affordable, with the most expensive one being my solar/atomic G-Shock square at $105, iirc, and the most affordable one being the Casio Royale at $12. I wrote about all the watches here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwonchang/


----------



## DirtyHarrie

^^^I would think the Omega would be the most expensive unless you got the deal of the century


----------



## lildrgn

DirtyHarrie said:


> ^^^I would think the Omega would be the most expensive unless you got the deal of the century


LOL, the Omega was a wedding gift in 2000. So I sort of got a deal as I didn't pay for it, I suppose.


----------



## Agent Sands

lildrgn said:


> LOL, the Omega was a wedding gift in 2000. So I sort of got a deal as I didn't pay for it, I suppose.


That's quite a nice wedding present!


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Pictures from this morning...

*


----------



## Yankee

My humble collection.


----------



## donpaganistis

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning...
> 
> *


Very nice collection and great "case"! 
Enjoy all of them with health!


----------



## Dave83

My lil' collection thus far.. :-!


----------



## akguy1985

This is my collection so far. Bottom row left to right: 
Casio MDV-106, Luminox 0215(not pictured), Invicta 8926OB, Parnis GMT, Orient Ray
Top row: Seiko SSB047, Invicta speedway 9211, Tissot V8 chronograph, Seiko SSC017, Skagen Aabye


----------



## zestfully

Dave83 said:


> My lil' collection thus far.. :-!
> 
> View attachment 3322090


I bought 2 Orient Bambinos last Christmas, thinking it would make a good couple watch/Christmas gift for my girlfriend. I never expected it to be so comfortable and classy, now it's taking most of my wrist time!


----------



## DMCBanshee

donpaganistis said:


> Very nice collection and great "case"!
> Enjoy all of them with health!


Thanks!


----------



## mardibum

Been a few changes recently so this how I stand right now.


----------



## dr_thyme

Pretty happy with what I've got right now:


Seiko Alpinist SARB017
'69 Benrus DTU-2A/P "Lumed 12" - In case you don't know the history, these were issued during the Vietnam War to US Army pilots. Love the patina on this one.
Seiko SKX013 - Finally a diver that fits on my tiny wrists!
PLAAF 1963 Chronograph WUS Re-Issue - black&gold variant


----------



## SC-S4




----------



## Cakes

My collection left to right, top to bottom.

FIRST ROW
-M. Johansson Skeleton. Typical Germasian watch, not much to write home about.
-Citizen Titanium Chrono. Got this after finishing school from parents around 9 years ago.
-Citizen Nighthawk Blackout. Bought with gift vouchers, probably cost me £50 as a result!
-1960s gold Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Belonged to my Grandfather.
-Sekonda 3332. Actually belongs to my Brother, don't think he even remembers it haha.
-Casio F-91W. Hasn't everybody owned one of these at some point in their lives? For when you don't want your beaters to get beat.

SECOND ROW
-Casio Edifice 504. Haven't actually seen much of this watch, got it as a present 10+ years ago. I actually think its pretty cool now though!
-Infantry Submariner "homage". Dirt cheap Chinese piece at £10. The NATO its on cost more iirc. Looks cool, we'll see how long it lasts though... Can find these all over eBay and Amazon.
-Vostok Amphibia. Modded with a "Boris" pepsi bezel and on a leather NATO.
-Seiko SKX007 Diver. Needs no explanation.
-Festina chronograph. Don't know much about this, found it in a drawer along with half a steel bracelet. Has a slightly cracked crystal. Think its one of my Father's.
-Fossil Blue. Stocking filler present from around the same time as the square Edifice.


----------



## ANev

Early 2015 update:


----------



## lildrgn

I've already shared but I finally figured out a good spot where my atomic Gs sync. Now that they're synced, I've set all my quartz watched to them. So everything is synced. I moved the two autos out of the way: I was too lazy to sync those.


----------



## garf666

Apologies for the poor photo. From back left to right

Fun scuba - logs dive time and depth

Cerruti CRB011 - gift from my wife

Diesel DZ5355 - gift from my wife, switched from denim to nato strap

Fossil - gift from wife

Fossil

Gshock GA110hc-1a gift from wife

Gshock GLX150 - gift from wife

Amphibia with boris bezel

Komandirskie - gift from wife's family in ex ussr

Amphibia with new bezel

Christopher Ward C60

Christopher Ward C70VW4 COSC on Brady Sailcloth strap - christmas gift with wife (with some help from me)

Android Divemaster 200

Tissot Visodate - valentines gift from wife this year

Gigandet Red Baron VI

Rotary Swiss Commando with shrapnel guard

Swisros - gift from wife

Police - needs new strap

Roulette watch - caseback is a working roulette wheel

Swatch big classic

Guess - mock skeleton dial. First gift from my wife.

Have Christopher Ward C11 MSL enroute and Mercer Brigadier on order


----------



## Sigfortunata

My humble collection, a mix of Branded and Seiko mods predominately.















left to right.

A little Seiko 7009 powered Explorer dial dress watch mod I made for a bit of fun.

Seiko Chronograph which gets little wrist time, I'm mainly use it to set the time on the automatics

TOP ROW

Seiko SKX009 mod, Planet Ocean style dial, hands bezel.

Seiko SNZH55 mod in a Red BB style ( wanting to make a BB mod was the impetus that pushed me into modding)

Seiko SKX031 mod with Yobokies dial and pepsi bezel (beater and holiday watch)

Seiko 0050 mod in a 62MAS Style (another beater and holiday watch)

Generic Diver mod, Dagaz dial and hands, 7S26 movt, just put this together out of components I had left lying about.

BOTTOM ROW

Armida A8 brass, just love the way the brass is aging

Orient Marshall Gold, just had to have this watch after I saw it on NATOSTRAPCO's website on the F71 NATO, so I recreated it.

Panerai PAM104, head honcho of the box, gift to myself after surviving divorce. ;-)

Steinhart OVM, actually my favourite wear in the whole box seeing as I am never going to own a real 5513. 9 Christmas gift from wife, 2nd one :-d

Hamilton Officers Automatic, 2nd watch I bought 6yrs after the PAM and meant I then had a "collection" b-)

Wife bought me the watch box and after the PAM, OVM and Hamilton there seemed a lot of empty spaces.....so I filled them.

Best Wishes

Steve


----------



## lincruste

H558-5000 (Quartz 150m) & SBCZ015 "Orange BFK" (Quartz/Kinetic 200m)


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

Ever since I joined WUS, my collection has nearly doubled in size......

Bought after joining WUS:
Orient Mako: My first automatic, bought a hirsch carbon strap for it and it now serves as my "dress" watch and secondary daily wearer.
Seiko SKX009: Didn't like the stock jubilee so i bought the f71 Nato. Daily wearer.

Already owned before WUS:
VSA Summit XLT Chrono: Gift from my parents. I wear it as my classy beater. Excuse the fingerprint on the crystal...I didn't notice it when I was taking the picture.
G-shock: I literally throw this thing against the wall for fun.
Columbia: My first watch from like 2008. It was dead when I found it but when I took the battery out and put it back in it came back to life. The only thing is I can't press the illuminator button or else the display goes blank. The nato was added because the old velcro strap had disintegrated.


----------



## Miles_Wilson

Not much has changed here, though with the failed sale of a few of these pieces I felt like updating the register of my collection.



Laco - Flieger B-Dial "Paderborn" / Deep Blue - Alpha Marine 500 / Obris Morgan - Explorer / Seagull - 1963 Reissue / Rodina - R005 Small Seconds / Seiko - Orange Monster SKX781 / Vostok - Amphibia / Citizen - Eco-Drive / Orient - Mako / Skagen - 329XLSLB / Casio - MDV102 / Kenneth Cole - KC1481 and basically just the bedside clock but still almost scandalous to mention, a Motorola - Moto 360.
Obviously I also have enough mix and match strap choices to make a man go insane as well!

Nice to post here to /f71 again. 

**Edit: 04.06.15**
As of today, my OM Explorer is sold and shipped. Bittersweet but it is off to a better home.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

I'm big fan of horology in general and this forum is just great. This post seems like a good start.

So here it is, part of my collection, just the most important watches to me. Not including few other or my girlfriend's ones. Second box on a way so I'll keep you updated. Here it is:









Going from top left:


Poljot - 17 Jewels - not working (most likely balance spring busted), will be serviced this July, gift from father.
Sekonda - 17 Jewels - running fast, will be serviced this July. Bought on eBay. Love it for simple face.
Seiko - Seiko 5 automatic. Vintage. Keeps accurate time. Bought on eBay. Must have.
Rotary - mechanical. Accurate. Beautiful, simple skeleton watch. Paid by ex-girfriend. She is gone, watch still here.Bought in a store.
Seiko - automatic - must have. Accurate. I just adore this watch. Unsure about being water tight so will be serviced in July. Bought on eBay.
Citizen - quartz analogue - accurate. Bought on eBay. Goes with my work blue suit, shirt, tie combination.
Casio - quartz digital. Again must have. Accurate. Bought on-line. Absolute classic.
Kenneth Cole, Reaction - quartz analogue. Accurate. Not a brand that I care of, but good looking and large size. From store - TKMaxx.
Citizen - quartz analogue - accurate. Small face. When bought was not part of idea of collecting back then. From store.
Citizen - rechargeable quartz analogue - accurate. First solar powered watch that was a must for collection. Bought on eBay.
Seiko - rechargeable kinetic - accurate. Movement type that I had to have. Size, style (black and red) are something that I love. Most expensive when bought. From store.
Casio, Edifice - 100% accurate due to radio synchronisation. First 'proper' watch. Bought in store in Poland, back then most expensive piece (almost got it free due to confusion). Most likely will stay with me forever.

Most recent purchase:

Casio, G-shock - rechargeable quartz digital. 100% accurate due to radio synchronisation. Must have. Daily watch to use around home, often replaced by Seiko automatic. Bought on eBay.









More watches coming:


to re-build Timex collection I bought mechanical watch on eBay, 'working order' but we'll see. If necessary I'll get it fixed in July. Also another 'gem' on eBay I found that I want might be in place (depending on price).
Girlfriend's pieces: Casio, DKNY, Skagen and others - I'll update.
Some no name brands and fakes to get off market - not sure if fakes can be shown on the forum.

That's all for now. Pozdrawiam
Piotr


----------



## Daline

These are some pretty awesome collections, I'll have to post up a pic... when I actually get a collection


----------



## BarisKiris

Here is mine. I love this cabinet setup. This cabinet setup also limits the growth of my collection to 84 watches.

Top Row: Swiss & Americans
2nd Row: Citizens
3rd Row: Casios
4th Row: Albas
5th Row: Seikos
6th Row: Orients
7th Row: Chinese & Orients








Vertically:
1) Day/Date
2) Day/Date
3) Pilot/Military
4) Diver
5) Diver
6) Lume Dial
7) Chrono
8) Chrono
9) Dual Time
10) World Time
11) Moon Phase
12) Ana-Digi


----------



## phoenix844884

Just did a huge SOTC thread here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/phoenix844884-does-sotc-1729738.html#post14368938

Please take a look and leave a comment, suggestion, or appreciation. Thanks.


----------



## kum

Hi,
My name is Mihai and I'm from Romania - Europe (so excuse my english). I just recently discovered my passion for watches. And when I say recently I mean this year. I believe it was somehow in sleeping mode 
Anyway, until this year I was wearing a good Casio and I have another watch bought directly from Real Madrid store for a friend of mine which give it to me as a gift few years ago. I wear it just occasionally. In the last year it was just sitting in my desk drawer, with the battery exhausted. 
Last year in september my Casio just died. Suddenly and without any warning. So I bought a Citizen. After that moment I discovered that I enjoy reading about watches. A lot... Which means that I purchased another watch, not too many months after that Citizen: an Orient Mako 1 blue. Which, apart of yellow version, is the best looking Mako and a very good looking watch in general. Also, I took the Rel Madrid and the Casio to the watchmaker. Changes the battery at Real Madrid and fix the Casio (performed a depth revision).
After just another 2-3 weeks I found an offer too good to be missed: an splendid Vostok-Europe Gaz-14 Limousine Dual Time. Very beautiful watch too.
And finally, last week, I found a splendid homage: Marcello C Nettuno 3. 2007-A version - black dial with green bezel.

For the moment I will stop here (my wife already start looking IN THAT WAY to me). I will look in the near future for a winder and that will be it for 2-3 months.
Some pictures:
















Real Madrid:








Casio Edifice EFA-121D-7AV:








Citizen AW1010-57B:








Orient FEM65002DV:








Vostok Europe Gaz-14 Limousine Dualtime 2426/5609060:








Marcello C Nettuno 3 2007-A:


----------



## am112523

Havent posted in a while so i figured i would update...put everything in a case which i have desperatly needed but i gotta say i suddenly have a serious urge to fill this box now lol
After having them all together i think something blue is in order next perhaps an skx009...Any suggestions?


----------



## McGooser

Here we go!








It's been a while, but I think I'll settle down for a bit. I'm still waiting for my BA Unicorn. I promised the gal I would stop all watch sales, trades and buys to actually save up for a house.

Left to right : 
-Custom khaki sterile homage
-HMT Kohinoor 
-Seiko SKX009
-Seiko Pogue w/ aftermarket silver dial 
-Seiko Alpinist - sandblasted - Strap by LGS2 
-Seiko Orange Monster g2 - Strap by LGS2 
-Rodina - ST17


----------



## ppinto81

My humble and short colection
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o TapatalK


----------



## ciclismosam

am112523 said:


> Havent posted in a while so i figured i would update...put everything in a case which i have desperatly needed but i gotta say i suddenly have a serious urge to fill this box now lol
> After having them all together i think something blue is in order next perhaps an skx009...Any suggestions?


My favorite blue affordable that I've had it the blue Squale 50 atmos. Squale really have a back for getting the color right and it is just beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer

I'm torn between doing a full-blown SOTC post and discussing what I've got and where I'm going vs. simply just putting this all out there. If I end up doing a double-post later on, I apologize. Comments and criticism welcome.

I also did this quickly, so there may be some smudges and not all of the automatics are set to the proper time/date.

On the wrist while taking the pics:







Mido Multifort 42mm. By far the star of the collection. I'd have to try really hard to think of a single criticism of this watch.

The colorful box:







L to R:
Stuhrling quartz Aquadiver Regatta Champion: Shockingly un-terrible watch. It gets compliments. I thought the Mako would "replace" it but I haven't gotten rid of it yet.
Android Divemaster 200 Quartz: nice watch, few minor quibbles but it was cheap and I wanted something green to wear as part of team colors as a fan.
Tauchmeister 1000m LE: Picked up used from a pawn shop. I know this is a Chinese watch and that several brands sell this exact model, but I just love it. The lume is fantastic, and it's a bulletproof beast of a watch.

The oddball box +1 :







L to R:
Timex Expedition: I broke my 22mm strap rule and that's why this one's still on the (admittedly not terrible) stock strap still. I just picked it up for $25 on sale and need to pick out a new strap still. Happier with this than my other Timex, VERY light weight. The jury's still out, but for $25, I'd recommend it to anyone.
Jaragar "Monaco": Kind of big and bold but a nice watch. The day pusher is broken and the date wheel is basically useless by design, but keeps good time.
Fossil quartz chrono: I'm proud of myself for fixing/modding the straps to work with a standard NATO after the proprietary straps failed. Love the shape/design and articulated lugs but it doesn't get worn much anymore.

Top: Citizen titanium dive chrono purchased on my honemoon -- not sellable but gets little wear because it's so small. The battery has deteriorated to the point where it needs essentially constant light and the chrono hand no longer centers. Probably needs to be sent in for repair and to have the battery replaced. Still when I do wear it, it's ungodly lightweight and has served faithfully for a good decade or so .

The big box overview








Top left quadrant:







L to R:
Citizen field/military style watch: Picked up dirt cheap NOS. Nice looking watch with a few quibbles (short hands, date buried way down deep and numbers don't lume, only hands.) Still can't complain for a solid eco-drive <$50.
Seiko 5 Sports 50th anniversary SRP427: One of my absolute favorites and go-to watches. Don't see this one being sold or given away.
Orient Mako "pepsi" bezel: Great watch.

Top right quadrant:







L to R:
Orient Flight in black PVD: Another great watch.
Seiko Recrafct SNKN01: I lusted after this in pics, but now that I have it, I'm just really not in love.
Seiko SNDE99: straightforward chrono. Biggest beef is lack of lume/contrast between hands and dial but it's decent.

Bottom left quadrant:







L to R:
Timex IQ Pilot flyback chrono: Very iffy on this one-- love the overall look but the slide rule bezel is buy and not that helpful to me. The chrono is very cool but hard to read at a glance. Also easy to hit the pusher on accident. The real problem is the lume-- like many Timexes it technically has some minimal lume, but mainly relies on Indiglo. A few weeks after purchase, the indiglo feature started flickering, which infuriates me. Otherwise it works just fine. The stock bracelet is particularly rattly, but it's still a cool/interesting piece.
Wenger Roadster, Costco special edition (Bezel & strap differentiate it from the "regular" Roadster. No-frills, but I really like this one.
Casio AMW-320R: Picked up for $25 at a Wal-Mart clearance. I feel like I stole it. Nice watch, gets plenty of wear when I need a 'beater.'

Bottom right quadrant:







L to R:
Android Antiforce chrono: Featuring VK64 mechaquartz movement. Nice overall watch, but the movement is the star.
Momentum M1 Deep 6: Bought for collegiate colors, it's a solid watch but very borderline almost too big with long lug-to-lug (and I hate small watches.) That's my main quibble-- the quality is good and the bezel is outstanding for the price.
Casio MDV-106: What can be said that hasn't been already? One of the very best <$50 watches out there.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Vida Saadat

very goood 

-
-
-
http://www.pwatch.ir/940201/


----------



## eblackmo

first row left to right
Poljot Argus
Seiko OM
Vostok Neptune
Orient Sparta
Orient Independence
Hamilton Pilot
Laco Nav B
Seagull 1963 re-issue

second row left to right
Seiko beater
Citizen Eco-zilla
Citizen Eco-Drive Metal day date
Seiko Premier retrograde day
Orient day date
Mr Jones Watches Sun and Moon

back row 
5 x Casio!

In the winder
Seagull M308S
Steinhart Nav B

at this point in time  that's where it's at


----------



## phoenix844884

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 3745754
> 
> View attachment 3745818
> 
> 
> first row left to right
> Poljot Argus
> Seiko OM
> Vostok Neptune
> Orient Sparta
> Orient Independence
> Hamilton Pilot
> Laco Nav B
> Seagull 1963 re-issue
> 
> second row left to right
> Seiko beater
> Citizen Eco-zilla
> Citizen Eco-Drive Metal day date
> Seiko Premier retrograde day
> Orient day date
> Mr Jones Watches Sun and Moon
> 
> back row
> 5 x Casio!
> 
> In the winder
> Seagull M308S
> Steinhart Nav B
> 
> at this point in time  that's where it's at


Oh dear, those 5 empty spots must be eating away you brain from the inside. Fill them up, fast! Nice collection.


----------



## eblackmo

phoenix844884 said:


> Oh dear, those 5 empty spots must be eating away you brain from the inside. Fill them up, fast! Nice collection.


Thanks and yes the empty slots bother me. I have another Vostok and a Russian aviator on the way. I think a sumo and another steinhart nav b will follow and then I am almost there.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi there,Most recent update. Description of each watch with bit of history might be coming.
















Few watches don't work (I'm planning to try to get them fixed this summer). One does not even carry brand name ;-)Hope you enjoy watching this.Thanks


----------



## marathonna

Part of my humble Collection...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mark_uk

My modest collection...


Seiko SSC017
Tag Heuer Indy 500
Orient Mako XL
Seiko SNDA65


----------



## Cornishbeefben

_______________







____








Swatch sistem 51 white
Eone Bradley chain strap
Hamilton Ventura XXL 2010 Elvis Black PVD 
Georg Jensen Vivianna Torun 226 silver 
Zenith 1950's gold manual 
Tiffany & Co. Atlas AG silver 
Omega Seamaster Day/date 1970 Steel 
Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso 976 manual
Ulysee Nardin 1950's gold manual 
Leonex 1920's Gold Manual


----------



## aced75

gorgeous collection Tyson!


----------



## JesseDL

Here is mine so far! Also just ordered a Momentum Torpedo with the white full lume dial (pretty sexy). The first three are a G-shock, a Lorus that was a gift from my wife, and a fitness watch of some sort from my in laws. The first pocket watch was my grandfathers it is a westclox and is mechanical, the second pocket watch is a quartz and was my Fathers, and the third pocket watch is also a quartz and was a gift when I was a kid, possibly my first watch, also quartz.







Not the most impressive collection in the world I know  I have spent quite a bit of money on knives in the past and think this might become my new obsession.


----------



## OvrSteer

Get out while you can, JesseDL!


----------



## William Ayin

Not the most expensive collection but being 17 i buy what i can afford lol.No i'm not the best photographer and Yes they aren't in the best condition but thats because i wear all very frequently!


----------



## OvrSteer

William Ayin said:


> Not the most expensive collection but being 17 i buy what i can afford lol.No i'm not the best photographer and Yes they aren't in the best condition but thats because i wear all very frequently!
> 
> View attachment 3899170


Congrats!

At 17, a single Seiko would have been highly aspirational for me-- but to be fair a decent Seiko was relatively more expensive that long ago.

Welcome and try not to spend too much money!


----------



## William Ayin

thanks allot!!!


----------



## rpss

Agreed, I'd have been delighted with that collection well past 17!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Wow thanks allot man!


----------



## PrestonK

I just started paying attention to more "quality" watches lately (still on the more affordable side so nothing crazy) but I've been purchasing for a few years, so here's what the box & winder look like currently, along with a few bracelets. Extra straps are stored under the tray on the top of the box.


----------



## Army35d

Top Row, from left:
Seiko SSC233, Luminox Colormark, Traser P6500, Citizen CA4098-14H, Garmin Tactix, Suunto Core, Solar atomic G-Shock, and Protrek PRW-3000

Middle row:
Maratac SR-1, Seiko SKX007, Orient Mako, Maratac GPT-2, Tissot Seastar 1000, Citizen AT9010-52E, Bernhardt Binnacle, and Obris Morgan Pradata DLC

Bottom Row:
Deep Blue Sun Diver 3, Aevig Huldra, Vostok Scuba Dude, Luminox Atacama, Boschett Harpoon, Lew & Huey Cerberus, Steinhart Ocean One, and Seiko Orange Monster

Not pictured are a G.Gerlach Otago and additional Tissot Seastar (in the mail) and an old Seiko 5 I bought on deployment with an english/arabic day/date wheel.

This post reminds me how badly I need to get a watch box...


----------



## Iliyan

Army35d, that's a very cool collection, quite versatile. How do you like the Protrek PRW-3000? I'm thinking of picking one up...


----------



## alex79

Okay I've got just a few


----------



## DSlocum

Army35d said:


> Top Row, from left:
> Seiko SSC233, Luminox Colormark, Traser P6500, Citizen CA4098-14H, Garmin Tactix, Suunto Core, Solar atomic G-Shock, and Protrek PRW-3000
> 
> Middle row:
> Maratac SR-1, Seiko SKX007, Orient Mako, Maratac GPT-2, Tissot Seastar 1000, Citizen AT9010-52E, Bernhardt Binnacle, and Obris Morgan Pradata DLC
> 
> Bottom Row:
> Deep Blue Sun Diver 3, Aevig Huldra, Vostok Scuba Dude, Luminox Atacama, Boschett Harpoon, Lew & Huey Cerberus, Steinhart Ocean One, and Seiko Orange Monster
> 
> Not pictured are a G.Gerlach Otago and additional Tissot Seastar (in the mail) and an old Seiko 5 I bought on deployment with an english/arabic day/date wheel.
> 
> This post reminds me how badly I need to get a watch box...


I love this place... and this hobby.

Looking at your collection, I can see multiple watches that are very desirable to most.. even a cult classic or two.

Yet with all of those watches, there is only one I would want for my own.

How cool is that? Completely different tastes, different aims for our collections, yet we share the same fascination with these intricate machines. Almost infinite variety, in infinite combinations, of an object that is, all things considered, a tool for managing our lives.


----------



## William Ayin

love that tissot diver


----------



## Army35d

Iliyan said:


> Army35d, that's a very cool collection, quite versatile. How do you like the Protrek PRW-3000? I'm thinking of picking one up...


I love it -- it is my go-to watch when I need a watch I can totally forget about. No need to adjust the time, no batteries to worry about. Heck, I don't even have to worry about activating the backlight - it does it automatically when I bring my hand up near my face. I was also attracted to the form factor - its much smaller than many watches with similar features including previous generation Protreks. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mattface

Here's mine:

They happen to be in order of purchase. The Pulsar Alarm Chronograph is a workhorse that served me well as my one and only watch for about 7 years, and though it's pretty scratched up, it's still going strong. The Orient Flight was an extravagance when I bought it with a bit of a big overtime paycheck, and it now serves me well as my everyday. I couldn't resist the SNKN37 when I saw it. Dressier than the Flight, it's still got plenty of casual cool. Mainly the thing I love about it is it has that 60-70s Seiko Cushion case thing going in a modern size that looks better on my wrist. The SARB065 Cocktail time is probably my first ever true dress watch. It's pretty much the perfect dress watch for me, made even sweeter by the fact that it was an anniversary gift from my beautiful wife. The box was also a gift from her.

Edit: I'll have to take a better pic soon. The middle 2 watches have blue faces, and they pretty much look black.


----------



## DSlocum

This is most of it. I do have a drawer with some ultra-cheap watches, and one more 3-slot box that is waiting for an order. Can you tell I have a 'Thing' for pilot watches? :-d


----------



## adspainy

So after 8 weeks of reading countless threads on WUS I have gone from no watches to 4 affordable watches. I wanted a nice collection on a budget so with my limited knowledge I relied on the reviews and opinions of the WUS members so all my watches are highly recommended by you guys!

*Seiko SKX007* with improved after market jubilee strap. Really is an improvement on the original and gives the watch a far more solid weighty feel. It was running 10-15 seconds slow when I first got it but after taking to my local jewellers he's sorted this out. It's running around 4 secs per day now. This is my every day beater watch.

*Sea-Gull M182SGK* Rose Gold arrived today (UK) from China, ordered on 7th May arrived 13th May so I'm very impressed. I was looking for a gold skeleton as the gf loves them and after a bit of searching found this which has a good reputation on the forum. My first impressions are that it's good but maybe slightly overrated. The lume doesn't seem to work, the 60 gram weight feels a little cheap and I'm not sure about the sea-gull logo. Tbh for £100 I can't complaint and I'm sure it'll grow on me.

*Tissot Visodate* with black Hirsch Duke strap. It was between this or the Seiko Sarb065 but I just loved the clean look of the Visodate. Quality is superb and it's got a lovely weight to it. Was looking at the gold and brown but decided the silver and brown was more versatile. Running with perfect time.

*Omega Seamaster *Co-Axial 2220.80. I've always wanted the Bond watch and the co-axial model has some nice improvements over the previous model. I especially like the raised Omega logo and raised lume dial. Casino Royale is also my favourite bond film so I felt this model had more significance to me.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Triode

Some awesome pieces in f71  
Here's me, with my Omega Genève being serviced ATM. Craptacular iPhone photograph.
Please try to ignore the electronic monstrosity far right, it was a gift and rarely gets any wrist time as it frustrates me greatly - I mostly jog with my Atlas. 
Once I get some free time I'll try to get nicer shots of my watches. 
Good day to y'all,
Triode


----------



## RichOinSF

Can you please tell me the model number of your Citizen Chrono/pilot in your post.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Just an update. This is showing 24 watches that I like most and in my humble opinion create a nice collection. One day I'll update with short story for each watch, as actually each of them was selected for various reason.

Hope you enjoy watching.
















Thanks for your time.
Piotr


----------



## MrCairo

A party of four -- I never liked having too many choices anyway 









FLTR: Claude Bernard (Edox) dress watch (Ronda quartz) // 1970s Rado Voyager (ETA 2879) // Seiko SKX013 (SKX007's little brother) // Parnis PN-433 ("Royal Aquanaut", Seagull ST25)

Of these, the Seiko diver gets the most wrist time by far, while the Claude Bernard gets the least -- I'm not big on traditional dress watches so I mainly use it for black tie events and the like (just because 007 wore a diver with a tuxedo doesn't mean everyone should!)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Capt Obvious

Here is my most up to date collection.

First up is my Bulova M5 that I inherited from my grandfather-in-law. It was not working when I got it, but I got it working through sheer dumb luck.








Second is my Vostok Komandirskie that my father-in-law gave to me. He got it from hosting a Russian foreign exchange student in the 90's. The only thing I dislike about it is that it has a date window.








Third is this Timex mechanical that my dad gave me. This watch is much better than most would believe.








Fourth is my HMT White Pilot LE. I chased this watch for almost a year before catching one.








Fifth is my Casio MDV106. Part of me wants to get rid of it because it is too similar to another. But its too good to let go.








Sixth is my Casio G-Shock GW810-D. This is my sole digital. Also it is solar and atomic.








Seventh is my Citizen Eco-Drive BM6060-57F. This is my second of this model. For our honeymoon my wife and I went on a cruise. One afternoon on our cruise we were stsnding near the railing looking at the sea and chatting. She then asked if she could look at my watch. I had had it for four years at that point. While she was checking it out, someone bumped into her and my watch went into the Gulf of Mexico. I got somewhat upset but only at the circumstances, because that was the only watch I owned. I then went to one of the shops onboard and bought a cheap watch to wear. This was in 2013. For Christmas that year she bought me my second of this watch. It is not my favorite, but it has a ton of sentimental value, and I will keep it forever.








Eighth is my Citizen Eco-Drive BM8180-03E. This is a good little field watch. The stock strap is crap.








Ninth is my Citizen Eco-Drive BN0101. I like this watch more than I thought I would.








Tenth is my Citizen Eco-Drive BV1085. This is a great and underrated pilot.









Well thats all.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## sheepfishdog

Here's my entire collection so far (left-to-right):


an unidentified quartz Timex
King Seiko 4502-7001 hand-wound
Seiko SBDN001 solar quartz diver
the ignoble Casio F-91w
Would like to add two more mechanicals at most, after which I'd really like to subscribe to the one-in-one-out principle. It already seems like it will be hard to let go though...


----------



## krmarq2015

Here is my full case, all acquired within the past 2 months since joining WUS and selling off a few Invictas and a Tag F1. Trying to practice a one in, one out policy so we'll see how long that holds up. All flippable except for the Oris as it was an anniversary gift from my wife. If nothing else, I think this shows the relative size of some frequently discussed pieces on F71.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## PH68

Used to own a few.
Now down to one, yep that's right... just the one watch.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150.









I do change the straps around on it though, to get some variation.
Usually a Bonetto rubber...


----------



## m0rt

PH68 said:


> Used to own a few.
> Now down to one, yep that's right... just the one watch.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do change the straps around on it though, to get some variation.
> Usually a Bonetto rubber...


A fine choice for a one watch collection.


----------



## Rg59

Spent 3 years collecting these 
i have an addiction to movado, currently have 5, will buy anyone I see

all I need now is a nice box


----------



## Jeremy Johnson

Just starting to get into the hobby. I currently have more surfboards than watches, but I have a feeling this collection will grow pretty quickly. First post -- documenting the beginning. 

Seiko SNZH53J1









Seiko SNZG07J1









Burberry BU1391 (my first watch - bought a few years ago. I put the nato on it today, and I think it looks better. I think I should find something that compliments the brown face better, but I like the style better than the original bracelet).


----------



## wakemanna4

Here is my modest collection: 

Basically seiko and timex with a citizen thrown in. 

From the left are my random timex collection I've accrued over the years. From back when I was in high school and needed something I just didn't care about beating on/ throwing in a gym bag. There's a dressier off-white dial with the leather strap and day,date, and 24 hr indicator. I like this one because unless you really get close and look hard it passes for a much more expensive piece. 
The black chrono is the one I've gotten the most use out of. I've had it for years and abused it as a personal trainer and I have to rave about the fact that the chrono hands haven't displaced one micrometer in the entire time I've owned it. 

Then come the Seikos. From the left is the black SSC145. My first seiko pickup. The gateway to my seiko addiction. A great chrono that I don't see much in the forums. The solar is also exceptionally accurate and worry free. Then the SSC017 diver. Another solar. Bold and trustworthy. The SKXs: 007 and a35. Love the yellow dial. Just as sturdy and classic as the 007. What can I say that hasn't been said already here. 

Finally the citizen ny0040. My one issue with the watch is just how small of a wrist presence it has. With the measurements comparable to the 007 I thought it would be a much bolder feel but it wears so much smaller that it barely has gotten any wrist time since I picked it up. It's a shame because it really is a strikingly fun and unique piece, but I may have to try and flip it for something I'll be inclined to actually wear. 

Trying to keep the collection to a wearable amount, but definitely still in the market for an orange diver. Thinking either an skx011 or mako xl orange. Wondering if I should branch out from the seiko divers, but they're just too damn addictive so not sure I'll be able to resist.


----------



## Relos

1. *Oris TT1 Titan Diver* - _The Diver_
Given to me by my Dad. My first 'real' watch. Love it on Oris' vanilla scented rubber strap (love the titanium bracelet, too!). Love how the 44 mm case tapers to its 40 mm 'Coke' bezel. I don't have any 42 mm watches, but I would guess that it wears more like a 42 even though it's listed as a 44. Love the symmetry of the dial with the date aperture at 6 written in white font on a black background. Love the wave pattern on the face, with sword-style hands and hour markers. Minute markers every 5 minutes with with 2 lume filled pips at 12 o' clock. Great lume on all the pips, hands, and hour markers, including a small circle of lume on the seconds hand. AR coating, exhibition case back showcasing Oris' famous red rotor. It really is a lot of watch for the money. (I realize I could probably write a full review about this watch. Maybe in the near future...)









2. *Junkers Bauhaus* - _The Bauhaus / Homage?_
Not a staple in every watch collection, but I am really drawn to the Bauhaus style. This piece is sort of a homage to the Junghans watches by Max Bill. Love the cream dial behind the depth-endowing hesalite crystal. Great wrist presence for 40 mm. I like the aviation pseudo-heritage and story of the brand. Sported here on a brown Hirsch Rivetta.









3. *Orient Bambino *- _The Dress Watch_
A classic highly affordable dress watch. Mine is a 3rd gen Bambino with gray dial. As you can see, hadn't gotten over the Bauhaus style by this point lol. But I thought the gray dial made it more unique, anyway. Sported here on a black Hirsch Duke. I like how the stitching on the Duke brings out the color of the dial.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

wakemanna4 said:


> Here is my modest collection:
> 
> Basically seiko and timex with a citizen thrown in.
> 
> From the left are my random timex collection I've accrued over the years. From back when I was in high school and needed something I just didn't care about beating on/ throwing in a gym bag. There's a dressier off-white dial with the leather strap and day,date, and 24 hr indicator. I like this one because unless you really get close and look hard it passes for a much more expensive piece.
> The black chrono is the one I've gotten the most use out of. I've had it for years and abused it as a personal trainer and I have to rave about the fact that the chrono hands haven't displaced one micrometer in the entire time I've owned it.
> 
> Then come the Seikos. From the left is the black SSC145. My first seiko pickup. The gateway to my seiko addiction. A great chrono that I don't see much in the forums. The solar is also exceptionally accurate and worry free. Then the SSC017 diver. Another solar. Bold and trustworthy. The SKXs: 007 and a35. Love the yellow dial. Just as sturdy and classic as the 007. What can I say that hasn't been said already here.
> 
> Finally the citizen ny0040. My one issue with the watch is just how small of a wrist presence it has. With the measurements comparable to the 007 I thought it would be a much bolder feel but it wears so much smaller that it barely has gotten any wrist time since I picked it up. It's a shame because it really is a strikingly fun and unique piece, but I may have to try and flip it for something I'll be inclined to actually wear.
> 
> Trying to keep the collection to a wearable amount, but definitely still in the market for an orange diver. Thinking either an skx011 or mako xl orange. Wondering if I should branch out from the seiko divers, but they're just too damn addictive so not sure I'll be able to resist.


Heres a few suggestions...


----------



## amp74

top row:
1. gavox squadron 
2. timex pilot
3. seiko snda65
bottom row:
1. citizen bl5350 modded
2. seiko superior ssa093
3. old citizen field chrono- don-t recall model








1. timex intelligent quartz compass
2. timex field watch
3. tag heuer aquaracer








1. victorinox chrono blue
2. orient blue ray
3. speedmaster schumacher
4. victorinox chrono black
5. seiko skx007- planet monster mod
6. seiko solar diver ssc021









1. seiko solar diver sne107
2. citizen promaster titanium diver ny0054
3. seiko pogue 
4. timex expedition








box 1








box 2 is a homebrew.

thanks all!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Once Again, I share my ****... Constantly changing pieces.

Starting with the Top Left
1 Row: Invicta SeaSpider, Armida A8, Helson Sharkdiver 42mm, Marathon JSAR, Benarus Megalodon, RedSea Holestone, Maranez Layan, Boschett Cave Dweller II, Boschett Harpoon, SKX399, 7002-7001, Orient SK, Poljot Aviator, G/f Swiss Legend, GranPa Watch

2 Row: Orient Planet, Barbos Marine Blue, Deep Blue T100 Daynight, Borealis Scout Sniper, Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto, Benarus Remora 2, Boschett Cave Dweller LE, 6309-7040 Soxa Mod, Artego 500m, Perigaum Pro Diver GMT, Citizen 2100, MM Homage, WeWood Kappa Army, Daydate Homage, G/f Fossil

3 Row: Vostok Komandirskie Tank, SKX007, Deep Blue Juggernaut, Invicta Extreme Speedway, 6309-7040 Camo Mod, Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 Tank, Unlisted UL1219, Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax, Invicta 0621, Suunto Core, Vostok Komandirskie, MWC Diver, Submariner Homage, Cheap Homage, G/f Invicta


----------



## Jimboz

I'm trying to adhere to a strict five-watch rule. So here's what I got:








*1) Mid Pilot Maratac*, aka "The Daily Driver"
*2) Obris Morgan Branco PVD*, aka "The AR-15"
*3) Orient Disk, AKA* "The Party Watch"
*4) Vostok Amphibia*, AKA "I'm wearing my boots today"
*5) Squale 1545 Quartz*, aka "Goldie"

I never claimed to be classy.


----------



## blowfish89

1 year in WUS, and my first post in this thread. Down to 7 watches in my main watchbox, plus another box full of cheap/colorful/sentimental pieces, plus a bunch of straps.
Aiming to reduce one more and go to six to fit in the box, but very hard to pick which one..


----------



## spodley

That is a really nicely balanced collection you have there blowfish. Thumbs Up!


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> 1 year in WUS, and my first post in this thread. Down to 7 watches in my main watchbox, plus another box full of cheap/colorful/sentimental pieces, plus a bunch of straps.
> Aiming to reduce one more and go to six to fit in the box, but very hard to pick which one..


Great Collection

My wife would be very angry if I spent what you did in one year


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> 1 year in WUS, and my first post in this thread. Down to 7 watches in my main watchbox, plus another box full of cheap/colorful/sentimental pieces, plus a bunch of straps.
> Aiming to reduce one more and go to six to fit in the box, but very hard to pick which one..


That red strap for the Damasko looks awesome. I want one.  Where did you get it?


----------



## blowfish89

spodley said:


> That is a really nicely balanced collection you have there blowfish. Thumbs Up!


Thanks !


goody2141 said:


> Great Collection
> My wife would be very angry if I spent what you did in one year


Thanks! My SO is getting to the verge too, which is why I started selling recently and I have a strict one-in one-out policy now, I just have resigned to the fact that I can't decide certain things without trying them on, and I prefer buying pre-owned now, sort of becoming a flipper. There will be a couple more changes - the Stowa 1938 will be sold to get funds to cover recent purchases (I can't maintain two auto chronos), and the Shogun and the blue C60 will be flipped for a slightly upgraded 'black diver' and 'blue diver' <already have my eye on something> - keeping the total to 6, or 7 if I bring back the Orient Mako into the main box.



m0rt said:


> That red strap for the Damasko looks awesome. I want one.  Where did you get it?


How are you m0rt? I know for sure that you'll be happy with what I've planned for the next change in my collection 
I posted photos of the Eterna Kontiki here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html
I've been long planning to do a "Damasko+Straps" thread but haven't had the time. This one is a Morellato Lorica cordura strap with rubber-ish backing and is waterproof. I found it for 13 dollars from Milano Watchbands, and really like it, its nearly as good as the ones Weiss sells for $60.


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> How are you m0rt? I know for sure that you'll be happy with what I've planned for the next change in my collection
> I posted photos of the Eterna Kontiki here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html
> I've been long planning to do a "Damasko+Straps" thread but haven't had the time. This one is a Morellato Lorica cordura strap with rubber-ish backing and is waterproof. I found it for 13 dollars from Milano Watchbands, and really like it, its nearly as good as the ones Weiss sells for $60.


Man, that Kontiki is awesome. I was eyeing that exact model a few years back when I didn't have funds. Today, I'll buy it from you in an instant if you need to get rid of it 

And thanks for the strap info. I'm in a let's-change-straps-instead-of-watches-period. I feel like an addict trying to kick it.


----------



## blowfish89

m0rt said:


> Man, that Kontiki is awesome. I was eyeing that exact model a few years back when I didn't have funds. Today, I'll buy it from you in an instant if you need to get rid of it
> 
> And thanks for the strap info. I'm in a let's-change-straps-instead-of-watches-period. I feel like an addict trying to kick it.


Dibs duly noted


----------



## rpss

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Thanks! My SO is getting to the verge too, which is why I started selling recently and I have a strict one-in one-out policy now, I just have resigned to the fact that I can't decide certain things without trying them on, and I prefer buying pre-owned now, sort of becoming a flipper. There will be a couple more changes - the Stowa 1938 will be sold to get funds to cover recent purchases (I can't maintain two auto chronos), and the Shogun and the blue C60 will be flipped for a slightly upgraded 'black diver' and 'blue diver' <already have my eye on something> - keeping the total to 6, or 7 if I bring back the Orient Mako into the main box.
> 
> How are you m0rt? I know for sure that you'll be happy with what I've planned for the next change in my collection
> I posted photos of the Eterna Kontiki here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html
> I've been long planning to do a "Damasko+Straps" thread but haven't had the time. This one is a Morellato Lorica cordura strap with rubber-ish backing and is waterproof. I found it for 13 dollars from Milano Watchbands, and really like it, its nearly as good as the ones Weiss sells for $60.


Let me known if/when the Stowa goes on sale, I've been looking at getting one new for a while, but second hand in good condition would be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gabrielse

Here is my collection.

Top row from Left to Right
Fossil Blue (1996)
Tissot PRC200 (2012)
Tissot T Touch Classic (2013)
Citizen Promaster (2005)

Bottom row from Left to Right
01 TheOne Samui Moon Binary Watch (2015)
Mido Baroncelli Automatic (2014)
CX Swiss Military Sea Wolf 2 Nero (2014)


----------



## City74

Well I have only been collecting watches for 3 months but here is what I have so far


----------



## Level.5x

@blowfish89 I could take that Stowa off your hands!


----------



## Rich Hopkins

Here's some of my collection - nothing fancy really, but thought some may like to see?

Top row, left to right:
Accurist
Accurist
J Springs
Erm...beter not mention this one!
Timex Automatic
Rotary
Timex expedition


Bottom row, left to right:
Timex
Seconda
Timex e-tide, temp, compass
Tag Huer 2000
Seconda
Sony Ericsson Smart Watch 1


----------



## OvrSteer

Rich,

Can you list what they are? Some are too small to make out easily.


----------



## eblackmo

My pilots....


----------



## Capt Obvious

Here are my solar and quartz. I didn't get my mechanicals out.









Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## devilsbite

Finally got all batteries changed and new straps swapped on. Here is my watch box:









I have a Pulsar dress chrono and a Steel Blaze 48mm fashion chrono in their own boxes also, trying to figure out what to do with them.

Here's my dress row, kind of in order of acquisition except for the old Pulsar on the end.









And the casuals.









Something is getting the boot when my Aravat arrives, probably the Pulsar. The crystal is scratched and the strap needs replacing. Don't know if the upkeep is worthwhile at this point.

The Vostok is a heavy watch and the band is small but fits me fine on the second to last hole. It probably had better balance on the heavy mesh. Gotta get more wrist time on the leather before I decide.

























The HMT Janata also got a $9 thin leather strap to dress it up.

The plan is to see how close to twelve I can stay. With some wiggle room, if I can't give them away they'll likely get squirreled away in empty watch boxes.

Lastly, added a spring bar tool & cheap case press from Amazon. I think I now have all the tools to keep everything running great and looking good.


----------



## Rich Hopkins

OvrSteer said:


> Rich,
> 
> Can you list what they are? Some are too small to make out easily.


Sure, I've edited my post to add a better photo and listed them.


----------



## Foxglove

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-june-2015-a-2049186.html#post17333362

alpha order: 
· Autodromo Prototipo Chronograph
· Casio AQs800W-1BV
· Casio DW-6900AC-2JF
· Casio G7710-1
· Casio GA100
· Casio GW-6900-1
· Casio GWM-5610-1
· Casio MRW200H-1BV
· Casio SGW100-1V
· Citizen ecodrive BM6400-00E
· Citizen ecodrive chronograph
· Doxa Sub 1200T Professional
· Invicta 8926OB
· MKII Nassau 369 Date
· MKII Vantage
· Orient Mako
· Orsa Military
· Parnis GMT
· Parnis PVD Chronograph
· Plongeur PVD quartz
· Rolex Submariner 16610
· Seiko 5 SNZG15
· Seiko SKX007
· Sinn 103 St
· Swatch Chronograph
· Tiger big crown
· Timex dress watch
· Timex weekender
· Tudor Tiger Prince Date Chrono









ross


----------



## Ohonte

I only found WUS a couple weeks ago and my collection has grown from 1 watch to 7 in that time. This website sure is dangerous especially since I already have a list of grails and none are in my box 

Most of the watches I have came from the deals thread and so far I have been happy with all (although the Deep Blue is huge and may be traded)

Top Row:

Citizen Eco-Drive BU2010-57L
Orient Ray Raven
Deep Blue Sea Ram 500
Orient Symphony

Bottom Row:

Boccia Titanium (Gift from friend in Taiwan 12 years ago, was daily wearer since)
Timex Expedition
Skagen (Fathers Day from my daughter today)


----------



## MP83

From left to right, top row:
- Citizen Nighthawk
- JDM Orient Star "Explorient" (white) 
- 1964 Seiko Sportman 
- Blue Orient Flight
Bottom row:
- 1990s anadigi Casio (wore this through high school) 
- JDM Orient Star "Explorient" (black) 
- 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic
- Orient Ray Raven (modded with a domed sapphire from yobokies)

I have incoming a modded Seiko SKX007 and I'm seriously considering buying the new Orient Mako USA, so one of the explorients may have to go...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Gazza74

MP83 said:


> From left to right, top row:
> - Citizen Nighthawk
> - JDM Orient Star "Explorient" (white)
> - 1964 Seiko Sportman
> - Blue Orient Flight
> Bottom row:
> - 1990s anadigi Casio (wore this through high school)
> - JDM Orient Star "Explorient" (black)
> - 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic
> - Orient Ray Raven (modded with a domed sapphire from yobokies)
> 
> I have incoming a modded Seiko SKX007 and I'm seriously considering buying the new Orient Mako USA, *so one of the explorients may have to go... *
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Or you can buy a bigger watch box. Just saying......yeah, I'm an enabler


----------



## MP83

Gazza74 said:


> Or you can buy a bigger watch box. Just saying......yeah, I'm an enabler


LOL just showed this to the significant other... Man I wish I could have taken a picture of her expression  Nah for my marriage sake I'm trying to keep it at 8 watches, that's not including the g-shocks... 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## OvrSteer

"how many shoes do you have?" "Is that another new purse?"

:-D


----------



## BarisKiris

Here is the last status of my collection.


----------



## DSlocum

Holy cow... you are either the most organized person I know, or the most anal... not that the two aren't often the same thing.

I say this because I am impressed, not as an insult! That is a damn impressive display!


----------



## richnyc

I'm keeping it nice and tidy... These are the three i'm wearing most of the time:


----------



## donovanl12

I'm in the "Ultra Affordable" category, all of my watches were under 20 bucks, except for two.

Here's all of them:



1. Casio A168 
2."Casio Royale" world time 
3.cheap watch from ebay 
4.Invicta given to me because it was broken.


1. Super cheap "Rosra" watch from ebay 
2. Infantry quartz sub homage 
3. Avalon quarz sub homage. 
4. Sewor auto sub homage 
5. Soki quartz explorer 2 homage.


1. Casio quartz chronograph (really like this watch)
The rest of these I got at the flea market for dirt cheap:
2. Seiko auto
3 and 4. Seiko quartz
5 and 6. Citizen quartz
7,8,9. Two pulsars and one jaguar quartz


1. Little plastic swatch I found
2. Timex Expedition on clearance for 5 bucks
3. $5 walmart watch on a very comfortable timex expedition leather band
4. Cheap "Zurich" quartz from ebay
5. Curren Leisure series PAM homage
6. Watch from Target for 5 bucks
7. Curren watch from ebay



1. Cheap no name $5 watch from target
2. Watch I saw at the dollar store. Says "truce"
3. Goodwill watch for a buck
4, 5, 6, and 7. Chinese mechanical watches
Couple of extra straps and a bracelet


----------



## Pjbwatches

My new Seiko srp653
Now my favourite watch ever! 
Had loads of compliments wearing this one.
Just added this very high quality and comfortable nato strap I found being sold in my local jewelers.


----------



## Mattface

From left: 

*Casio MDV106* - water beater
*Pulsar Alarm Chronograph* - this was my only watch for about 6 years, it was sort of a "splurge" at the time for $60, It's outlasted 3 straps, and is on it's second battery though it's pretty scratched up, it still works as well as the day I bought it. Does need a new strap though.
*Orient Flight Blue* - This was a huge splurge I bought to replace the Pulsar with some overtime pay. It's a great workhorse, and in spite of having a lot to choose from, it still sees the most wrist time, because it goes so well with my style. The stock strap was horrible. Replacing it made the whole watch look so much better.
*Seiko SNKN37* - I love Vintage Seikos, and obviously I love blue watches, but most vintage watches are too small for my tastes. the new Recraft watches are like a vintage seiko in in a modern size. I bought this one to go with my wedding suit, but I'm not sure I'll wear it because
*Seiko SARB 065* Cocktail Time - This was an anniversary present from my lovely wife. We both love it, and it's the first true dress watch I've ever owned. I think it might be a better choice with my navy suit for the wedding (long story, we got married first, and saved up for the wedding)
Last is my *Elgin pocket watch*. Nothing fancy I used to carry it when I got sick of breaking wrist watches as a young man, but I stopped carrying it because I kept dropping and breaking it. One of these days I'll get fixed one last time.

Oh yeah the box was a gift from my lovely wife as well. It was sort of an apology for a knee jerk reaction when I bought my third watch, and said I wanted more. She was like: How many watches do you need? The answer of course is I don't need any, but I want a bunch because I like them. When I compared them to jewelry, I think she understood, and for fathers day I got a box with room for 6, which was both an apology, and a way of saying "You don't need more than 6 right?! RIGHT"

She would be incredulous at some of the collections in this thread, but honestly I don't want many more than I have. I get option paralysis, and I feel wasteful owning collections of things that don't get used, so I'll probably get rid of watches as I get new ones. I.E. I don't need 2 divers. I don't want 2 chronographs. I've still got room for one more though, as the Pocket watch doesn't really count. I think I might need a Radiomir homage for that slot. I don't think I will ever be so extravagant as to buy a real Panerai. A hand-wind Timex is another possibility. My first watch was a hand-wind Timex, and I've long wanted another one like it except bigger. My wrist is a bit bigger than when I was 8.


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DC guy

My collection does not follow a theme, but there is a structure to it, based largely on requirements.

1) To match my business outfits and shoes, I need a core of four watches:
- Silver tone, brown leather or bracelet 
- Silver tone, black leather or bracelet
- Gold tone, brown leather
- Gold tone, black leather

2) For travel, I need a GMT.

3) For swimming, I need a diver.

4) Anything else is worn on weekends, at poker night, etc., so anything goes. Generally conversation pieces and/or watches with sentimental value.

There is some overlap among the categories, of course.

That said, here is my watch box, organized with the browns on top, blacks on bottom (mostly), silvers on the left, and golds on the right. My "core four" are at the center, since the lid obscures the others when closed.









Top row, left to right:
1) Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry 2nd Time Zone
2) Vostok Amphibian Scuba Dude
3) 1955 Elgin cal.643
4) 1969 Bulova Accutron cal.2182

Bottom row, left to right:
5) Novelty watch that runs backwards (found in my high school stuff, to be sold off)
6) Wenger Escort Rectangle
7) 1956 Gruen Precision cal.422RSS
8) Vintage Timex Snoopy watch

I just filled up the box today and don't see myself enlarging my collection too much. I can justify its current size to the missus using the logic above and would need some equally compelling reasons to expand it.

So it'll be one-in, one-out from now on.... in theory, at least! ;-)

--DC guy


----------



## Eingram141

Been WISing for a few years now and I have a nice collection i am very proud of. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DC guy

Fascinating! I would be interested to see how your collection evolved, grew, and ultimately shrank over the years for you to end up with just two watches. I imagine it was a very educational journey.


----------



## jk_riles

Here's my collection (Left to right)

Shshd PRC200 (a cheap Chinese watch).

Seiko 5 SNK809 with a new Hadley-Roma leather band.

Jaragar Automatic.

Invicta 8927 Pro Diver Automatic.

U.S. Polo Assn. US5159.

Casio EF106SG-2AV Edifice.

A Gold skeleton watch (also a cheap Chinese watch).

Megir Sunon PE902 Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Seiko, Citizen, 2 x Zeno, Chr Ward, Longines, Hamilton and Tissot:


----------



## wetcormorant

Longines Evidenza, Raymond Weil Maestro, Sinn 356, Hamilton Thin-O-Matic, Hamilton Pioneer, Hamilton Khaki









Some notes about my collection if I may:

My watch collection is just a year old (actually most of it was acquired in the last couple of months). After a lot of watch info internet searching, I settled on the criteria below for making leap-of-faith online purchases. I'm very happy with the resulting collection, and think I've thoroughly squashed the urge for anything new for a good while. But I won't squeeze my eyes shut and put my fingers in my ears if someone were to point at potential new additions. So here's where my thinking's been:


- Mechanical Swiss movement. I'm sure the Japanese can make good movements, but hey, I'm already a big Honda fan so I'll keep this new hobby focused on a different locale.


- 40mm and under. Skinny, flat wrists.


- Under US$3,000, from an AD (accessible in the US). I won't do gray market not just because of the warranty thing, but because I hope that going AD-online reduces how many hands have handled it, banged it around, bought and returned it, etc., etc. (And in case you're wondering at this point, no, I'm not an industry shill.)


- Sapphire front and back. I've seen the various opinions on display backs, but personally I always want to be able to look under the hood at even the plainest of movements. A couple of the watches in my current set don't have display backs and I'm a little sorry they don't.


- Variety. Looking around, I haven't gravitated towards certain style categories to the exclusion of others (sport, dress, tool, etc). What interests me is having an enjoyable cross section of, well, "component aesthetics"; i.e., case shape/finish, face tone/texture, number fonts, hand styles. Horological tunnel vision, I guess you could call it. Boy howdy, mix this goal in with the rest of these criteria and voila, quite the interesting challenge.


- Straps, not bracelets. I'm just flinchy about all-metal bands around my wrist. Call me weird.


So given all that, I feel safe from further temptation for now &#8230; except for maybe Hanhart (but the look of their 40mm is not quite as nice as the larger version anyway, and they have solid backs). There is a certain Longines mono-pusher that might make me raise my price ceiling, but not any time soon.


----------



## wetcormorant

Argh. Apologies for the set-pic-in-triplicate. Guess I haven't gotten the hang of post editing yet.


----------



## SeikoRob

G-Shock GA-200 
Fossil brown chrono 
Casio Edifice EF305-1AV
Citizen Eco-Drive.E111-K15699 
Timex (no model)
Seiko SNM009K Samurai
Seiko SKX007
Citizen Eco-Drive AT2180-00L
Colibri pocket watch mech


----------



## muchacho_

Here is mine:

My watch collection by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## OvrSteer

wetcormorant said:


> Longines Evidenza, Raymond Weil Maestro, Sinn 356, Hamilton Thin-O-Matic, Hamilton Pioneer, Hamilton Khaki
> 
> View attachment 4523426


You may be safe from temptation, but I've been sorely tempted by that Hamilton Navy ever since I first saw one in person. It's very small for me, and any slightly larger alternatives are just not quite the same.

Enjoy the collection and thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdwatch

Joined the forum around Jan 1 last year. Had the 2 at the bottom plus some others for YEARS, then got the affliction. Purchased/received as gifts those in the top 2 rows since joining. All "affordable" Diver types, except a white face Orient Rolex Datejust homage and a black Bernhardt one similar to a Rolex Datejust (to have a couple "dressier" watches).


----------



## blowfish89

Down to 7 watches now (and a few extras/gifts/sentimental ones in another box). Sorry for the extremely crappy pic. Want to reduce two more to make space for an Oris Aquis but very hard now.


----------



## sevens

Not all is mine but just want to share.


----------



## gogmeister

Quite happy with the SOTC right now. Still, the bug keeps biting...


----------



## gunnersfan16

I've done some consolidating, increasing quality, decreasing quantity and so forth...still (as always) have a couple moves planned, but very pleased at the moment!








Between the C Ward and the Steinharts, this has been an eventful year, still on the lookout for a great mechanical chronograph and a super engineered German tool watch.

P.S. sorry for the terrible photography!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0

My box of affordables: top: Eco-Drive, vintage Henri Sandoz, SKX009, Victorinox, G-Shock. Bottom: Sterile sub homage, Alpha PO, Oris Diver Date, Alpha Speedy and Parnis Flieger.


----------



## eblackmo

Top L - R: Hamilton Pilot 46mm, Stowa TO1, Steinhart Nav b vintage Ti
Bottom L - R: Poljot Aviator, Laco Nav b, Tisell Nav b, Steinhart Nav b


----------



## DSlocum

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 4554986
> 
> 
> Top L - R: Hamilton Pilot 46mm, Stowa TO1, Steinhart Nav b vintage Ti
> Bottom L - R: Poljot Aviator, Laco Nav b, Tisell Nav b, Steinhart Nav b


Wow... you do have a pretty clearly defined style, eh? Nice collection.


----------



## eblackmo

DSlocum said:


> Wow... you do have a pretty clearly defined style, eh? Nice collection.


Thanks DS.


----------



## richnyc

This four I wear the most often:


----------



## DSlocum

Not my whole collection, but I got my first display type box and put the top 24 in... Some of these will be replaced by incoming watches, but these are my favorite for now.

They are:

*Top Row*: Hamilton Ventura XXL, Seiko SNAA005, Seiko SNKM97, Seiko SNKN01, Seiko SSA005K1, Orient Bambino, Orient Hydraulics Chrono, Orient Diver
*Middle Row*: Stuhrling 850.02, Breda 2397A, Timex Indiglo Classic, Bulova Snorkel, Bulova MarineStar, Invicta Seabase, Invicta I-Force Pilot, Invicta Grand Lupah
*Bottom Row*: Parnis Power Reserve, Parnis Pilot, Parnis PAM, Wenger Aerograph, Deep Blue SRQ2BLK, Invicta Big Aviator, Swiss Legend Limousine, Fossil Aeroflite


----------



## iuprof

Here you go...

Top - L to R: Anstead Oceanis II, Magrette Moana Pacific Professional, Magrette Regattare Tiki, CW C60, CW C60
Bottom - L to R: CW C7 Rapide, Longines le grande classique, Hamilton Intra-Matic, Breitling Crosswind, Shinola Brakeman
Out of the box: Suunto Vector


----------



## peacemaker885

richnyc said:


> This four I wear the most often:
> 
> View attachment 4574954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574962


That is what I call fantastic four.


----------



## TimeDilation

Steinhart Ocean Two White/SS Bracelet 
Steinhart Aviation Vintage/Cream Leather
Steinhart Nav-B Uhr 47mm B Type/Black Leather
Orient Mako XL Blue/Chocolate Brown Leather
Victorinox INOX Blue/Original Synthetic Blue Strap
Orient Duke Champagne/Black Leather Blue Stitching 
Zodiac Speed Dragon Chronograph/All Titanium 
Orient Mako XL Black/SS Bracelet 
Bulova Precisionist Claremont Gray/SS Bracelet 
Victorinox Maverick GS Silver-Red/SS Bracelet 
Geckota Pilot B Type 44mm/Black Leather 
Victorinox Original XL Red Bezel/Canvas-Leather
Wenger Roadster White Dial/Black Silicone
Casio G-Shock GW6900GW-7 Solar-Atomic 
Other assorted quartz and mechanical watches.


----------



## vuongchannhan

Timex Men's T2P383


----------



## Warnersaur

Top
Invicta GMT, Casio mrw-200h, Casio aw-5, Casio a168, Bagelsport day date, Bagelsport Daytona 
Bot
Seiko titanium, Seiko 5 (vintage), Superdry Thor


----------



## spodley

Since I've broken my lurker status, I may as well do a bit of an intro. Here is (most) of my collection picked up over the last 8 or so years. Some forum favourites plus a few not so common. Nothing over 41mm since I have a smallish (6.5 inch) wrist. I think I have most bases covered at the moment but any suggestions gratefully received 

I'm at the stage where a lot of these get no wrist time and there are some double- ups so thinking of consolidating to quality over quantity.









Longines Hydroconquest
Tissot Visodate
Epos Originale 3408
Sinn 356
Sinn 6060
Orient Star Retrograde








Seiko SARB017
Seagull 1963
ARSA Compressor Circa 1975
Oris 7415 Chronograph
Omega Speedmaster Date
Enicar Sherpa Jet Super-compressor









some of the rest : 
Neuchatel Diver (NOS)
Tag Heuer 2000
Timex Originals
Vintage diver Genova Datomatic
Seiko SKX013
Hamilton Khaki









Rotary Super 25

and my latest addition








Longines Admiral 5 star (1995)

also not pictured, 
Zodiac Sea Dragon
HMT Janata
vintage Lincoln Compressor
Citizen Wingman Temp
Longines classique
and possibly a couple others I have forgotten about 

now that I look at that list I think I have a problem!


----------



## DSlocum

Out of all of your watches... I want that Timex the most... Nice collection!


----------



## spodley

That Timex. I really wanted the blue version and the Indiglo has stopped working. Makes me sad :-(


----------



## DSlocum

spodley said:


> That Timex. I really wanted the blue version and the Indiglo has stopped working. Makes me sad :-(


Wow... I don't want you to be sad. Just send it to me, I'll take care of it for you and you won't have to be sad anymore!

I think it would look great next to this in my box, and then it would not be lonely!


----------



## spodley

I will put you down for first dibs


----------



## no-fi

DSlocum said:


> Wow... you do have a pretty clearly defined style, eh? Nice collection.


They look great on the Natos too.


----------



## phlebas

My current collection:


----------



## barto

This is the SOTC at the moment, thinking about flipping the 5600 and orient power reserve, they don' t get enough wrist time. My daily beaters are the fossil decker ( waiting for a plexi and a ss bracelet) and the tissot pr100 quartz


----------



## DSlocum

barto said:


> This is the SOTC at the moment, thinking about flipping the 5600 and orient power reserve, they don' t get enough wrist time. My daily beaters are the fossil decker ( waiting for a plexi and a ss bracelet) and the tissot pr100 quartz
> View attachment 4691290


Nice, but you really should think about adding a dive watch to your collection to really round things out. :-d;-)


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## barto

DSlocum said:


> Nice, but you really should think about adding a dive watch to your collection to really round things out. :-d;-)


Actually, the only dive watch is the sumo, I would not let the other ones get 100 meters close to the beach!


----------



## geezerbutler

Bright sunny day today so thought I would let the solars soak up some rays. Was easier to take the whole 'quartz box' outside, so grabbed a snap:









Looks like I need to do some adjustments as some of these are drifting off a bit....


----------



## TimeDilation

After some updates to collection thought I would repost... 







_Left to Right_ 
*Front Row: *Casio G-Shock GW6900GW-7 Solar-Atomic | Geckota 44mm Pilot-Black Leather Strap | Seiko SKX009J-Zulu Strap | Orient Mako XL Black-SS Bracelet | Orient Duke(Champagne)-Black Leather Strap Blue Stitching | Orient Mako XL Blue-(Chocolate) Leather Strap | Bulova Precisionist Claremont Gray-SS Bracelet | Caravelle Chronograph Blue-Blue Silicone Strap

*Middle Row: *Zodiac Speed Dragon Chronograph-All Titanium | Victorinox Original XL Red Bezel-Leather & Canvas Strap | Victorinox INOX Blue-Original Synthetic Blue Strap | Steinhart Ocean Two White-SS Bracelet | Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47mm B-Type-Black Leather Strap | Steinhart Aviation Vintage-Cream Leather Strap | Victorinox Maverick GS Silver-Red-SS Bracelet | Wenger Roadster White Dial-Black Silicone Strap

*Back Row:* Fossil Dress Watch | Adidas Digital Chronograph Watch | Chinese Mechanical Skeleton-Black Leather | Lucien Picard Davos Blue-SS Bracelet | Republic Aviation Watch-Black Leather Strap | Lucien Picard Expeditor White-Black Leather | Superman Watch | Fossil Square Watch-Black Leather


----------



## Timepieces of Class

Wow, I love that Blue watch, what brand/model is that? Please do let me know.


----------



## JimLocke

In order of purchase:

Bought this when I thought I needed a thousand dollar watch. Misguided but I ended up loving it anyway. 
Quartz...Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grand Date WAU1113.BA0858 --- $1100









Met her at an outlet mall for less than half retail and couldn't resist. I had to cut small incisions in the fossil straps to remove their fancy spring bars
Quartz...Timex Weekender $17 - Fossil strap S221068 $25 --- $42









This is far and away my favorite of all the ones I own. 
Auto...Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Auto H70505933 --- $650









I should be ashamed that I paid retail for this but I'm not. Tried it on in Macys and had to have it.
Quartz...Victorinox Original 249088 39mm --- $225









If anyone has any info on this I'd appreciate it. I must be looking in the wrong places.
Auto...Shenhua 3953 WSH040 $25 - Fossil Strap AMS140 $5 --- $30









It took me a very long time to narrow down which Seiko 5 I wanted. There are so many.
Auto...Seiko 5 Sports SSA067 $100 - Hadley Roma Kevlar MSM848RAG220 $30 --- $130









Prime day. I call him "Othello"
Auto...Orient Ray EM65008B $120 - Hirsch Knight 109228-50-22 $55 --- $175









Picked this up yesterday. The blue rubber has got to go but I don't know what to put on it. Any ideas?
Eco-Drive...Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L --- $180


----------



## Marctan

JimLocke said:


> In order of purchase:
> 
> Picked this up yesterday. The blue rubber has got to go but I don't know what to put on it. Any ideas?
> Eco-Drive...Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L --- $180


Perhaps something from Bonetto Cinturini ?


----------



## TimeDilation

Timepieces of Class said:


> Wow, I love that Blue watch, what brand/model is that? Please do let me know.


Were you asking me?


----------



## thefatboy

My (very) humble collection. Mostly it's an homage-fest with a few real cheapies thrown in, apart from the big boy in the top left, my new PO 8500 XL.









































Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## thefatboy

Forgot to include the F1, I was wearing it as I took the pics, what a muppet! ️









Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## Drumguy

Watch case left to right: Casio MDV 106,Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline,Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical,Victorinox I.N.O.X.,Citizen Perpetual Chrono AT,Timex Weekender 
Watch Winder: Tissot Heritage Visodate,Hamilton Intra-Matic Vertical Watch Winder: Orient Black Ray
Recently stopped working but keeping until I find another M72 movement(last pic) 1968 Timex "21 Series"
Arriving either July 31st or the first week of August: Vostak Komandirskie Tank Watch.


----------



## idvsego

Quick snaps in terrible lighting about 1.2 done with my watch drawer idea. One drawer for watches, one for straps, parts and tools.


----------



## richnyc

Keeping it simple:


----------



## peacemaker885

richnyc said:


> Keeping it simple:
> 
> View attachment 4800882


Just stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roch68

my humble collection, and a few close ups of some of the more interesting watches


















this is a diver from the 70's belonged to my grandfather and it still keeps really good time.






I think everyone should have some kind of mickey mouse watch






this watch and strap combo cost me 8 bucks


----------



## kit7

6 months ago I only owned 1 watch, the gold coloured seiko quartz, on left, that didn't even have a battery. I have set a target limit for myself of paying less than €200 for a watch ($220 approx) and so far I've stuck to it, most expensive watch was the pogue at $200 + $10 shipping, cheapest was the seiko 7002 diver at €80, it got a rotor swap and is now running ok.


----------



## ColdCactus

Here's what I have so far;


----------



## Aspect

First post on this forum so I thought I'd share my current collection. Orient Star Seeker GMT, Seiko SARB035, and Seiko 100M Chronograph. The Seiko 100M Chrono was my first watch I ever purchased. The OS Seeker GMT was 2nd to fulfill the automatic + 42mm + sporty classy + GMT phase. The SARB035 is the newest addition to my collection(<1 month old) to obtain a poor man's grand seiko(SBGX005).


----------



## DC guy

Well, that didn't take long... only a month after filling my 8-watch box and espousing a one-in, one-out philosophy going forward (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-11.html#post17542986), I just took receipt of a new, larger box due to the rapid expansion of my collection.

I blame two things, apart from my obvious lack of discipline: (1) an unexpected anniversary gift from my better half; and (2) the crack cocaine of cheap, vintage Russian watches... of which I bought four.

I did sell two watches in the last month, so at least the growth of my collection was not totally unchecked.

Without further ado, here is the current collection.
















Top row, left to right:
1) Snoopy Time watch (1970s, cal. EB8800)
2) Bulova Accutron (1969, cal. 2182)
3) Slava (CCCP, cal. 2414)
4) Vostok Amphibian "true blue" Scuba Dude (2008), which replaced a flat blue 2014 Scuba Dude
5) Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry 2nd Time Zone (2000s)
6) Movado Series 800 (2015)

Bottom row, left to right:
7) Empty - reserved for Cocktail Time or Jazzmaster Viewmatic
8) Gruen Precision (1956, cal. 422RSS)
9) Elgin (1955, cal. 643 Shockmaster)
10) Raketa Copernicus (CCCP, cal. 2609.НП)
11) Raketa (CCCP, cal. 2614.H)
12) Wenger Escort Rectangle (2000s)

Ignore the junk watch hiding in the bottom drawer.

Closeups are here: https://www.watchuseek.com/members/dc-guy/albums/

I arranged each row by increasing dial size, so of course all the modern quartz watches ended up on the right.

I still separate the gold and silver cases to make it easy to match my outfits. But I no longer segregate the brown and black straps -- in fact, I got rid of all my black straps, as their formality unfairly denied some nice watches of wrist time.

Having now sold off all my pre-WUS watches, I'm very satisfied with my diverse and eclectic collection of distinctive, affordable, mid-size watches -- all bought in the last 7 months. I've decided to take a break from any further watch buying, as I have more watches than I can ever use. (We'll see how long that lasts!)

--DC guy


----------



## eblackmo

I was going through my watches and I thought I would post the SOTC for my russian divers.









vostok scuba dude blue








Vostok Neptune








vostok scuba dude black








Poljot Argus with ETA 2824








that's it


----------



## tissotguy

Wow! Great collections guys. Really fun to see all these different watches. I never had any "real" watches until last year when I started looking for a new watch and, like everyone else, I too stumbled upon a site called WUS :-d
I started with the watch below. Received from my dad when I graduated from high school, 24 yrs ago... This is the coolest watch a boy can have :-! It's a chrono, with an alarm that can be used as a 2nd time zone!









Never had any problem with it, runs like a champ until today. Still keeping good time. A real tool watch.
Along my journey, I purchased an Eddie Bauer watch, a Swatch Irony and a Movado below, which a very high end for me after I graduated from college... Although I got it from a Movado factory store :-!









As I grew older and WISer, and the fact that I'm getting bigger physically :-s, these watches are now look puny on my arm which trigger me to hunt for a new watch(s)...and the fun begins. Enjoy the pics b-)...(took all of them with my phone...apologize for the quality)

























Everyone needs a pilot watch :-x








And everyone needs a diver watch :-! on their collection..
















This "hobby" is addicting...got a couple of great deals on the pricier items below. As frugal as I am, I want to make sure my hard earned money are well spent!























And lastly...















I think I did pretty good for the year in recouping my lost time with watches...as you can tell, I don't really have specific theme, but rather like having different styles and great deals ...last stop (maybe)...is military watch...after all, everyone should have military watch in their collection :-x

Cheers.


----------



## Kai Saarto

tissotguy said:


> As I grew older and WISer, and the fact that I'm getting bigger physically :-s, these watches are now look puny on my arm which trigger me to hunt for a new watch(s)...and the fun begins. Enjoy the pics b-)...(took all of them with my phone...apologize for the quality)
> Cheers.


Those are great photos, especially if taken by phone. You have a great eye for photographing. You have a nice, diverse collection.

-Kai


----------



## jimbow

With my latest addition - an Alpinist as a birthday present from my lovely and tolerant wife!


----------



## josh225

I'm a long time reader of this forum, and finally decided to create an account. I thought I'd share my collection.


----------



## DSlocum

Welcome! You have a nicely rounded collection so far, a good start


----------



## tissotguy

Kai Saarto said:


> Those are great photos, especially if taken by phone. You have a great eye for photographing. You have a nice, diverse collection.
> 
> -Kai


Thank you for kind words, Kai. Yes, I took those photos using an iPhone and play around with the color with its native app. Cell phone technology certainly has come a long way :-!









My little friends also approved this watch :-d

Cheers.


----------



## stewham

Group shot of my collection. It will most likely stay like this for a while (except strap changes).









20 Watches

16 Seikos
1 Hamiton
1 Oris
1 Seagull
1 Orient Star

8 Bracelet
4 Perlon
4 Leather
3 Rubber
1 NATO

17 Automatics
2 Quartz
1 Mechanical


----------



## James_

Bulova Military UHF
Kemmner Harley 007
Smiths PRS-40


----------



## peacemaker885

James_ said:


> Bulova Military UHF
> Kemmner Harley 007
> Smiths PRS-40


Love these small collections.


----------



## James_

Thanks.



peacemaker885 said:


> Love these small collections.


----------



## ramblog

My Humble Collection







My Seiko 5s







SEIKO 5 Sports SNZFJ17 Sea Urchin







1970s Seiko 5 ?6119-7140 - Quite proud of it. Recently serviced. Date works fine but day disc is apparently not repairable. 
(A gift from my granddad to my father for his high school graduation)
Sort of rekindled my love for mechanicals. Got the HMTs & Sea Urchin in the last 2 months. I know this is normal behaviour in WUS forums but definitely abnormal as per my wife.







HMT Brothers - HMT Pilot & HMT Janata Silver - Both Hand winding mechanicals that keep good time.







Affordable Generic Quartz - D'signer & Killer














Others include my past daily-beater for 5 years - a generic TIMEX Quartz. 
---
Was not sure if a good G Shock is appropriate for a 35 year old. So, grabbed the cheapo Green Monster (Top right) at Bugis Singapore. Liked the rugged looks and the cool military green. It Runs precisely and does so many things, its actually impressive.
---
Demoted due to lack of space - Reebok Quartz








--
My Last & possibly the most expensive of the lot
CK Quartz - Obligatory Wrist Shot
Super Slim with a mesh strap


----------



## Spartan.Ex

My collection is only 3-piece, but I'm more than happy with it and I don't feel need to extend it right now, so I can wait in peace for some big purchase.







Steinhart Ocean Two Premium | Omega Seamaster 300m ceramic | Citizen BY0000-5E on Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## blowfish89

Here is everything, except one (VSA).


----------



## RangelRocha

Hi!

Finally my Certina came from the watchmaker and now I'm just waiting on a strap for it...

Here's how it was before...










































And here's it now!!


























We couldn't find an original crown so this one had to do the job...

So right now my collection sits like this:


















































Next step is finding a new movement for the Citizen so I can get it to work. The battery leaked real bad and now the movement is junk.

So, what do you guys think?

Cheers!


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

I love that Certina RangelRocha! I have that very same DS-2, same colors. Such a great restoration job. I find it such a great size watch.


----------



## Alden




----------



## RangelRocha

Thank you GUTuna!

At first I wasn't a fan of it but now I'm learning to like it.


----------



## Drumguy

Posted my collection a while back. Noted that I had a Komandirskie coming and I also picked up a G Shock so here they are.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## RotorRonin

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 5129410
> 
> View attachment 5129418


Great variety! Nice mix of color and style in a small group.


----------



## Durkano

A collection of F71 favorites and a few others.

*Top Row*: DW5600---MDV106---Deep Blue Sea Ram 500---Magrette Regattare---Orient Flight---Chronosport Diver
*Bottom Row*: SKX007---Blue Mako---Obris Morgan Pradata---Timex Expedition---Orange Monster---Citizen AT411756H

Also one more that won't fit in the box, the Casio G-Spike



















I would like to expand more of my collection towards more indie (wrong word?) companies like Obris Morgan and Deep Blue, but starting grad school has made me very cautious about my budget so I will probably be waiting a while for the next major purchase.

Looking through all these other posts does not make saving money an easy decision though!


----------



## adhin

I love browsing everyone's collections so I thought I'd add my own.
L>R (in order of acquisition)

Stock S002R
Rosendahl Picto
Timex Originals T2P527
Swatch Elipses GB128
Tissot Le Locle
Orient Bambino

Cheers.


----------



## spdu4ia

StogieNinja said:


> Great variety! Nice mix of color and style in a small group.


Thanks ! It's taken years of buying and selling to finally get a small collection of watches that serve different functions, didn't look the same, and that I like equally for different reasons.

Now onto the Grail...


----------



## ABud21




----------



## nasheq

Hey there, nice collection! Are you satisfied with your OVM? I'm a bit afraid to buy it because of the greyish color of the dial. It indeed looks very grey in the pictures. Does it bother you?


----------



## ABud21

Thank you!

It actually makes the watch far more versatile. The grey is a neutral so it works awesome with browns, blues and greens. Throw it on a black strap and it works with blacks and darker colors. It looks good on brown leather, the bracelet, black, green for me. I've seen it on all sorts and put it on RWB nato the other day for a bit. When I bought it I really wanted a black bezel, black dial watch. Really wanted the O1, but then didn't like the cyclops. I really didn't like the yellow indices of the OVM or the no date and disregarded it, yet loved the full minute track. I deliberated and saw more pics of the OVM and it grew on me. I love it now and did before I bought it. The grey dial is a welcome part of it for me and now when I see the black dial I really don't like the way the yellow looks on that one. I'd rather have white indices on a black dial, but the yellow/grey combo just makes it a much more friendly complement to neutral colors so it looks good with pretty much anything and everything.



nasheq said:


> Hey there, nice collection! Are you satisfied with your OVM? I'm a bit afraid to buy it because of the greyish color of the dial. It indeed looks very grey in the pictures. Does it bother you?


----------



## Kemaal

Here we go:


----------



## smeagal

Some of my vintage watches none expensive to say the least







some have been taken out and replaced


----------



## dbg326

My humble collection:



From left to right, top to bottom:

-Seiko SKX009
-Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono
-HMT Pilot
-Lew and Huey Acionna
-Citizen BM6400
-Tissot PRS516 
-Scurfa Diver One
-Bernhardt F71 "Flying Dutchman"
-Momentum M1
-Citizen Nighthawk
-Vostok Amphibia SE
-Orient Star "Explorient" WZ0091ER
-Zelos Chroma
-Fossil Recruiter
-MWW Tatoskok
-Helgray Silverstone
-Casio MRW-200H
-Casio AE1200WH-1A


----------



## robncircus

Here's mine. I've only made one purchase so far this year. Hoping to make a second purchase of I get the promotion I applied for 

The newest addition. Wearing it to my interview this Friday.




My only homage. 



The "I had too many drinks on Maui watch". 



My Monster. Wore this the night my daughter came so it's a keeper. 



And lastly this watch was given to me for doing a favor in Afghanistan. 


Looking to add something with a white dial. If I can track another of these down nos it's a no brainer for me. 


Otherwise looking at the Nighthawk, a Sinn 103 acrylic, or if I can't get the funds together for one of the above then maybe something else.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## glennwatson

what bulova is that on the bottom left, really like it


----------



## glennwatson

Yankee said:


> My humble collection.
> 
> View attachment 3313370


 what bulova is that bottom left


----------



## imagwai

Current state of my collection is pictured below. Not all affordables I'm afraid but this forum is where I frequent most. From top to bottom, left to right:
1. Squale Vintage Master
2. Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall"
3. Tudor Sub 76100 (1980s)
4. Heuer Carrera Re-issue CS3110 (1990s)
5. Tissot Seastar Navigator (1970s)
6. Helgray Silverstone (Black)
7. Helgray Silverstone (Blue)
8. Marathon Quartz Medium Diver
9. Casio F91w
On pre-order: Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Blue

The collection is finally settling down and reasonably stable with very no new purchases in several months. Current questions, though:

1. Now have one or two too many watches and I won't keep both Silverstones - which one to lose - the blue or the black?
2. Whether to trade either the Tudor Sub and/or the Aqua Terra for a Rolex Explorer I?

I can't decide, so any thoughts on those, let me know!


----------



## heirmyles

imagwai said:


> Current state of my collection is pictured below. Not all affordables I'm afraid but this forum is where I frequent most. From top to bottom, left to right:
> 1. Squale Vintage Master
> 2. Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall"
> 3. Tudor Sub 76100 (1980s)
> 4. Heuer Carrera Re-issue CS3110 (1990s)
> 5. Tissot Seastar Navigator (1970s)
> 6. Helgray Silverstone (Black)
> 7. Helgray Silverstone (Blue)
> 8. Marathon Quartz Medium Diver
> 9. Casio F91w
> On pre-order: Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Blue
> 
> The collection is finally settling down and reasonably stable with very no new purchases in several months. Current questions, though:
> 
> 1. Now have one or two too many watches and I won't keep both Silverstones - which one to lose - the blue or the black?
> 2. Whether to trade either the Tudor Sub and/or the Aqua Terra for a Rolex Explorer I?
> 
> I can't decide, so any thoughts on those, let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5214754


Nice collection! I love that Tudor 76100.


----------



## alex79

Not many, just a mini stable with selected watches.







week end favourite

Week day favourite









All together









I tend to play with various straps or bracelets.

Voilà ! 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmas

heirmyles said:


> Nice collection! I love that Tudor 76100.


Agreed! That Tudor really sticks out.


----------



## alex79

imagwai said:


> Current state of my collection is pictured below. Not all affordables I'm afraid but this forum is where I frequent most. From top to bottom, left to right:
> 1. Squale Vintage Master
> 2. Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall"
> 3. Tudor Sub 76100 (1980s)
> 4. Heuer Carrera Re-issue CS3110 (1990s)
> 5. Tissot Seastar Navigator (1970s)
> 6. Helgray Silverstone (Black)
> 7. Helgray Silverstone (Blue)
> 8. Marathon Quartz Medium Diver
> 9. Casio F91w
> On pre-order: Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Blue
> 
> The collection is finally settling down and reasonably stable with very no new purchases in several months. Current questions, though:
> 
> 1. Now have one or two too many watches and I won't keep both Silverstones - which one to lose - the blue or the black?
> 2. Whether to trade either the Tudor Sub and/or the Aqua Terra for a Rolex Explorer I?
> 
> I can't decide, so any thoughts on those, let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5214754


I'd keep the Tudor and the Omega, sell the rest to finance an Explorer. 
But keep the Tudor whatever comes your way.



Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

alex79 said:


> I'd keep the Tudor and the Omega, sell the rest to finance an Explorer.
> But keep the Tudor whatever comes your way.


Thanks. I'm very attached to the Carrera and the Squale, though. I fear the rest wouldn't raise enough, plus it's useful to have a quartz beater or two, and the Marathon with it's tritium tubes is very useful on camping trips! Not surprised the Tudor is popular - I guess I'll be keeping that. The one on the block then is the Omega AT as it's quite similar to the Explorer in style. But then is a Rolex Explorer really a significant upgrade, and would I miss the Omega? That's the dilemma I'm currently struggling with. First world problems I know!


----------



## Kubby

Hello

i haven't been here in a while and there have been some changes. Primarily, other than the odd give away and car boot sell, my Good lady bought me another box. So a rearrangement was in order. And what do rearrangements mean? Rearrangements mean Pictures!

A picture of the whole collection. Being affordable, the collection is housed an an affordable way. No fancy concealed trays in the tops of Sheraton or Chippendale Furniture here, oh no. Ikea and some untitled equipment rack does me.









So to the detail. or, as detailed as my poor photographic skills combined with my Mobile phone will allow.

The New, Lidded Stackers box provided by herself.









I'm sure that labelling is unnecessary. Any you don't recognise, shout up.

The previous "New" box. A Carbon fibre coated affair.









A more common, affordable box with some, errm... More common affordable's in it.








Another box of similar origin with more affordables









The last box is a Spirit bottle box on its side, containing three watches in their boxes. These don't get worn. The two monsters are still in plastics and are for my Daughters. They all get a weekly shake. The centre one a Seiko SKZ301 which I've worn twice.









I expected some sort of remark on the three empty spaces, but not, "Well, you'll soon fill them won't you?"

aint wives odd?

Again apologies for the poor photography.

K.


----------



## alex79

imagwai said:


> Thanks. I'm very attached to the Carrera and the Squale, though. I fear the rest wouldn't raise enough, plus it's useful to have a quartz beater or two, and the Marathon with it's tritium tubes is very useful on camping trips! Not surprised the Tudor is popular - I guess I'll be keeping that. The one on the block then is the Omega AT as it's quite similar to the Explorer in style. But then is a Rolex Explorer really a significant upgrade, and would I miss the Omega? That's the dilemma I'm currently struggling with. First world problems I know!


I'd say so yes, but I'm not a fan of Omega so this is very subjective, I think there's much differences between the AT and the Explorer. 
This said I trust that most here would agree that you shouldn't miss the Omega if it is substituted by the Explorer 

The Tudor you should keep it no matter what, it's already gaining much in all aspects.


----------



## alex79

Kubby said:


> Hello
> 
> i haven't been here in a while and there have been some changes. Primarily, other than the odd give away and car boot sell, my Good lady bought me another box. So a rearrangement was in order. And what do rearrangements mean? Rearrangements mean Pictures!
> 
> A picture of the whole collection. Being affordable, the collection is housed an an affordable way. No fancy concealed trays in the tops of Sheraton or Chippendale Furniture here, oh no. Ikea and some untitled equipment rack does me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to the detail. or, as detailed as my poor photographic skills combined with my Mobile phone will allow.
> 
> The New, Lidded Stackers box provided by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that labelling is unnecessary. Any you don't recognise, shout up.
> 
> The previous "New" box. A Carbon fibre coated affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more common, affordable box with some, errm... More common affordable's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another box of similar origin with more affordables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last box is a Spirit bottle box on its side, containing three watches in their boxes. These don't get worn. The two monsters are still in plastics and are for my Daughters. They all get a weekly shake. The centre one a Seiko SKZ301 which I've worn twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected some sort of remark on the three empty spaces, but not, "Well, you'll soon fill them won't you?"
> 
> aint wives odd?
> 
> Again apologies for the poor photography.
> 
> K.


Man.... Respect ! 
I think you should really get along with Simon aka DMC


----------



## DSlocum

Kubby said:


> Hello
> 
> i haven't been here in a while and there have been some changes. Primarily, other than the odd give away and car boot sell, my Good lady bought me another box. So a rearrangement was in order. And what do rearrangements mean? Rearrangements mean Pictures!
> 
> A picture of the whole collection. Being affordable, the collection is housed an an affordable way. No fancy concealed trays in the tops of Sheraton or Chippendale Furniture here, oh no. Ikea and some untitled equipment rack does me.
> 
> So to the detail. or, as detailed as my poor photographic skills combined with my Mobile phone will allow.
> 
> The New, Lidded Stackers box provided by herself.
> 
> I'm sure that labelling is unnecessary. Any you don't recognise, shout up.
> 
> The previous "New" box. A Carbon fibre coated affair.
> 
> A more common, affordable box with some, errm... More common affordable's in it.
> 
> Another box of similar origin with more affordables
> 
> The last box is a Spirit bottle box on its side, containing three watches in their boxes. These don't get worn. The two monsters are still in plastics and are for my Daughters. They all get a weekly shake. The centre one a Seiko SKZ301 which I've worn twice.
> 
> I expected some sort of remark on the three empty spaces, but not, "Well, you'll soon fill them won't you?"
> 
> aint wives odd?
> 
> Again apologies for the poor photography.
> 
> K.


Nice! Finally someone posting with a collection as large as mine  SEE HONEY? I AM NOT CRAZY!!!


----------



## Kubby

Thank you both. Your comments are much appreciated...I think...

I refer you to the hit ditty performed by the shy and retiring beat Combo The Slade; Mama were all crazy now... 

K.


----------



## DMCBanshee

alex79 said:


> Man.... Respect !
> I think you should really get along with Simon aka DMC


I agree! Kubby have an awesome collection!!


----------



## Kubby

DMCBanshee said:


> I agree! Kubby have an awesome collection!!


Praise indeed. Many thanks!

K.


----------



## Jtragic

Kubby said:


> I refer you to the hit ditty performed by the shy and retiring beat Combo The Slade; Mama were all crazy now...
> K.


Wow, a name I haven't heard in ages.


----------



## awrose

This place is dangerous.... for my bank account anyways.
Huldra Blue - Aevig


Ocean 1 Vintage Military - Steinhart

Miro Automatic


Blank Dial R005 - Rodina


STI Commuter - Orient

 
Caliber - Armourlite


Classic Shanghai Black Dial


Sea King GH - Bulova


Boatswain III - Hamilton


Secometer B - Hamilton


Venus 170 Chronograph - Olma


Regent DeCave


G-Shock G100 - Casio


Core - Suunto


Supermarine Seafire GMT - AVI-8


Mumbai Lamplighter - Smith and Wesson


----------



## GUTuna

awrose said:


> This place is dangerous.... for my bank account anyways.


That is your start? Holy crap. Many beautiful watches there!


----------



## awrose

GUTuna said:


> That is your start? Holy crap. Many beautiful watches there!


They aren't _all_ new, but before I was gaining at a rate of like one per year....


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Some fresh pics of one of my watches, the Steinhart O1VGMT:


----------



## ColdCactus




----------



## spgary

A beginner's collection. Hope to learn a lot more from this forum.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee

Received my Bambino V2 today. Love it.


----------



## heirmyles

Yankee said:


> Received my Bambino V2 today. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 5333922


Love the Bambino - I have the white/rose gold version, and am considering adding the black dial as well!


----------



## RangelRocha

Just got my leather strap from Weston Watch Straps and fit it into the DS-2!

To me, the combo looks amazing.










Cheers!


----------



## draco159

Cheers everyone!

Finally received my Pelican 1200, so no more storing things in plastic bags!

Beginner collection here. Goal is no watch over $300 to fit in these 9 spots and have the spectrum covered. I do have two incoming Russian watches so that will leave just 3 spots left. Only one I won't consider parting with is the Fossil though. I like a good challenge and I think it is fully achievable while at the same time having some great functioning and "unique to me" pieces!


----------



## htng777

draco159 said:


> Cheers everyone!
> 
> Finally received my Pelican 1200, so no more storing things in plastic bags!
> 
> Beginner collection here. Goal is no watch over $300 to fit in these 9 spots and have the spectrum covered. I do have two incoming Russian watches so that will leave just 3 spots left. Only one I won't consider parting with is the Fossil though. I like a good challenge and I think it is fully achievable while at the same time having some great functioning and "unique to me" pieces!


Nice parnis i have the same


----------



## draco159

htng777 said:


> Nice parnis i have the same


Thank you! I dig the strap on yours


----------



## James_

Sold my Bulova, replaced with another Kemmner.

e


----------



## Domsq

My little collection...


----------



## gunn23018501

My small, but increasing collection...just don't tell my wife...























































Sent from my SM-G530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa

room for one more...

NOT pictured are beaters


----------



## lildrgn

Loofa said:


> View attachment 5412826
> 
> 
> room for one more...
> 
> NOT pictured are beaters


Nice collection, brother.


----------



## devilsbite

I'm feeling pretty good about the box at this time. The titanium bracelet Boccia has got to go. Will likely move the square Boccia to the travel case (hey, everybody's got to have a fudge factor!). If I need more room the round one will follow.









And here's my parts box...may have a few more "spares" around. :-d


----------



## hedet

Here's my current collection. I've got a Hamilton Navy Pioneer incoming, and I'll probably sell a couple here. cause really my ideal is 4-5 watches. The quartz watches, unfortunately, rarely get worn (mostly for beater duty). So I'll probably sell off the Parnis watches and either the Marc & Sons or the Obris. Thoughts?


----------



## Njohnp2

I have a vintage 14k Accutron N2 (1972) case serial : J426633 
Has no day-date 
Was wondering if someone could help me identify it more specifically couldn't find any pictures or information only similar pictures with the day date.


----------



## digicon

Bit of a mix....

sent from elsewhere...


----------



## no-fi

McGooser said:


> View attachment 3640202


That is a seriously gorgeous, well-balanced collection. I'm lusting after at least half of those watches. Love the Hamilton and the HMT - I've been looking for a Janata but you've inspired me to search for a Kohinoor.

Your Rodina looks great on that strap. I just bought a Rodina R005GB - same small seconds design, but with an added date window. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## no-fi

DarkShot said:


> Here's a quick insta-shot of the current family. Still awaiting the arrival of a Hexa f74 that's currently in the mail, aught to arrive some time next week.
> 
> View attachment 3027810


Nice collection. The rotating disc Orient is fun - do you wear it much? I've found myself lusting after that model a few times, but I'm worried it wouldn't be worth the cost to wrist time ratio - for me, anything over $100 needs to get some serious wrist time to justify the investment.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## dr_thyme

I think I can safely say I'm a one watch man!


----------



## Bradjhomes

I keep meaning to post an update in here, but I never have a collection settled enough. I might still try this weekend.


----------



## no-fi

Bradjhomes said:


> I keep meaning to post an update in here, but I never have a collection settled enough. I might still try this weekend.


Ha, I'm the same. I always need to lose a couple, but one more, and _then_ I'll have the right mix...


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> I keep meaning to post an update in here, but I never have a collection settled enough. I might still try this weekend.


I'm so looking forward to your post Brad.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Bradjhomes

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm so looking forward to your post Brad.
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


No promises, but I'll try.

I need to decide what I'm counting as 'in my collection' regarding watches I haven't worn for well over a year and have a dead battery, and also watches that I'm no longer wearing as I'm considering not selling. I think I'll be ruthless and exclude them.


----------



## Capt Obvious

Left to right: Bulova M5 Prince, HMT Pilot, Vintage Timex, Vostok Komandirskie, (not pictured because it has not been sent yet) Airvata








Alpha Jump Hour, Seiko SNZG11, (not pictured because it hasn't arrived) Air Blue Bravo, Seiko SNZG15








Casio Duro MDV106, Invicta 9204








Casio G-Shock GW810-D, Citizen Eco-Drive AT1060-58W, Citizen Eco-Drive BM6060-57F, Citizen Eco-Drive BM8180-03E, Citizen Eco-Drive BN0101, Citizen Eco-Drive BV1085

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## akahrt

spdu4ia said:


>


I like this group, such a diverse collection but within two manufactures, I need to refine in that direction.


----------



## Drumguy

Here is my current collection after much buying and selling.
The first pic is my casual rotation:Tissot Visodate, Hamilton Jazzmaster thinline(also dress), Citizen Perpetual Chrono AT and Junkers Chronograph REf. 6086(also dress) 
The second pic is my work horses: Victorinox INOX and Orient Black Ray for work(Summer/Winter) Timex Weekender for all work at home (lots of carpentry) The MDV 106 is my swimming/beach/abuse watch and the G Shock is for Running,Biking Hiking and exercise.
The third pic is my military watches: Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical and a Vostok Komandirskie I wear them when I get home from work after I get out of the shower or if I`m just hanging around the house doing nothing.
I plan on adding a Steinhart OVM and a Victorinox Maverick perhaps then I think I`m done besides my grails.


----------



## tareed59

These are my keepers. I have more but they are "free agents."

Oh, I forgot the F71 currently undergoing cosmetic surgery...


----------



## blowfish89

Unlike Brad, I have been reducing/consolidating and I'm now at a point where I can't bring myself to sell any of the five - but it must be done, if I have to buy a Tudor (or something like that). I condone the <$200, gift or sentimental ones which fill another box lol.


----------



## 15kywalker

dr_thyme said:


> I think I can safely say I'm a one watch man!
> 
> View attachment 5539914


 Nice - are the hands blue only in certain lightings?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


> No promises, but I'll try.
> 
> I need to decide what I'm counting as 'in my collection' regarding watches I haven't worn for well over a year and have a dead battery, and also watches that I'm no longer wearing as I'm considering not selling. I think I'll be ruthless and exclude them.


Thread created here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2445242

Here are the photos for those who don't want to read (though there aren't too many words):


----------



## merl

Great collection Brad! Love the Sarb, Nomos and Stowa


----------



## Ghoshorologer

This is my first post so am putting pictures of my two favorite watches- Tissot PRS 50 & Seiko SNDA65. I wear both regularly depending upon my attire for the day - Tissot for formals & Seiko for informal.


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John60169

This is what's in the "quick box" (EDW's, except for the "steampunk" thing, which was in there just because a particular client was in last week and I'd knew it'd be a conversation piece). There are others, but most days, I'm wearing one of these - Half of them will probably be different next week. Get bored, get reacquainted, blah, blah -- Obviously most of you understand this even more than I do. :-d

PS - Sorry, I'll try to light it better and use a tripod next time. It's actually a very good camera...


----------



## ThePandava

It's been almost a year since my last post in this thread. This was the group shot of my collection November 2014:










Since then, I sold the Invicta and the Seiko.

This is how it looks like today:










The gshock is still around. I have a one in one out rule to keep my collection to a manageable amount. There's still a spot open for a dress watch. However, I don't need one at the moment.

The Seiko 007 is definitely an upgrade over the Invicta. The Helgray is a great piece as well, and got couple of praise from friends . I am hesitant to sell the Nighthawk, but it is the oldest one in the collection and I am looking to try something new (Magrette maybe).

Thanks for reading,

Nath

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion 1031

BarisKiris said:


> Let me also update the picture of my collection, for this Thread (Part3).
> Here is my Japanese collection, 5 brands, 10 categories. Each watch has 1 week wrist time, in a year


Now you're just showing off! LOL! I have a soft spot for the Japanese watch as well.


----------



## Scorpion 1031

ToniDaTyga said:


> And while I'm in Alaska I'm adding to the collection back home. Starting with my Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph AT8020-03L (that will soon be sporting a Nato band). Next up is the Citizen Eco-Drive 8700. Last but not least, the topper to my Seiko automatic collection is a 1973 Seiko Pepsi.
> View attachment 2124410
> View attachment 2124490


That vintage Seiko is gorgeous!


----------



## Scorpion 1031

Marctan said:


> Just this two. But the straps combo make It seems like I have more than just two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 for everyday fff for occasions
> 
> Sent from my Potato


Wow! I know who to call if I need ideas on straps! 


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Scorpion 1031 said:


> That vintage Seiko is gorgeous!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

Here's my collection. Read all about it in https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-my-collection-beginning-current-future-1087593.html


----------



## Krsants

Here's my collection so far


----------



## leoric

Affordable Alphas' collection


----------



## Di3gors

My small colection !!!😉








Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d.b.cooper1

My humble collection...


----------



## Gregorinho

Last year i told my girlfriend "I don't understand why someone needs more than a single watch"... fast forward 10 months after finding this forum and 6 extra watches later, i finally decided to share my humble beginner collection , sorry for the bad pic


----------



## Rasmus Dam Madsen

Can you tell me what the watch just right of the Hugo Boss is called? The one 4th from the right 
- Awesome watches!


----------



## WalterK

Here's my assortment... not even sure I'm collecting yet (but my wife thinks so). Pocket watches were from my father and grandfather. The both work, but I can't set the Waltham. Oldest watch of mine is the Citizen, a gift from my wife almost 20 years ago. It has been worn daily for most of that time, so the bracelet has some flat spots and some of the gold has worn off. The Sharks watch is next, a gift from friends about 15 years ago (sat for almost that long before I put a working battery in it). The Kenneth Cole was an anniversary gift from work (with a matching ladies watch - that my wife never wears). The digital was picked up just before a cruise as a beater/water wearing watch. The Philip Stein has a similar ladies watch that we treated ourselves to for our 30th anniversary. The SeaGull and Seiko were recently acquired after reading many, many pages on this forum


----------



## mannal

Part 1: I've decided I need to do this in groups. I'm starting with our Seiko's. Looks like my titanium chrono decide to pose upside-down.









TAG, RW, Tissott, Hamilton

















More coming.............................................................


----------



## Puffknuckle

i, too, want just about every seiko dive watch they have on offer. Great collection


----------



## Puffknuckle

each and every one is gorgeous, but why 2 speedmasters? If I someday am able to cycle 2 speedmasters, I know i'll have made it.


----------



## JohnGo

My SOTC as it is today. I plan to keep most of my watches although I'm not sure about the blue Baby Tuna, the SKX-MKII mod and the MWW Tatoskok. We'll see  only future can tell...









This one will be joining the club in january:









I made myself the promise not to buy any more watches in the coming months and save for a Glycine Airman Purist with 24hr dial that I hope to add to my collection next year. Or will it be a nice vintage??? Or both?

To be continued...

John


----------



## LJ123

Excuse my bad english.
I got my first watch in junior high school from my parents. It was an Orient HFA14 chronograph. I wore it everyday till the battery died. Then came the era of cell phones and everyone checked time from a phone. Maybe a little over ten years ago I fell in love with digital Casios and I've had several models. I also wanted a G-Shock really bad I found this cool DW5600 Rasta edition. Then maybe two, three years ago I realised I need an analog watch and found out about MDV106 which is a forum favorite for a reason. I still love that watch. I bought a Bond nato for it and it was on my wrist 24/7 for two years. Last christmas my brother bought a Seiko SKX007 and I realised that it's time to "move forward" with watches and get my first real mechanical automatic watch. It was a SKX007 with a jubilee bracelet, but I also bought .... loads of nato straps from Ebay for it. Well everything got out of hands really fast and this is my collection so far. SKX007 was bought June '15 and was my first mechanical.
So here's my collection of watches bought in last four months, except the Casio MDV106 which is older. Also one red Seiko 7002 is on the wrist of my wifey and Bagelsport Submariner is missing. The winder is from Ebay.de.
























Oh well, forgot the other box with the Casios, Bagelsport and the one I'm wearing at the moment. (also my first watch)









Now maybe I try to keep away from here for a while. It's been 1k€ per month so far :/


----------



## Pharmy

My current collection...

Stowa TO2 with limette seconds








Magrette Dual Time PVD in Brown








Casio Oceanus S3001B








Citizen CA4210-16E on a W&W strap


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

front row l to r- bernhardt binnacle black (customized), seiko skx007k, helson sd 42 brass
mid row l to r: CASIO G SHOCK GD-X6900CM-8ER TIGER CAMO, OMEGA DEVILLE COAXIAL , PANERAI PAM176, ROLEX DJ II, DUBOIS ET FILS DBF002-03, GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER, IWC PILOT TOP GUN, LONGINES ADMIRAL 5 STAR 60s VINTAGE, OMEGA SEAMASTER 70s VINTAGE, SEIKO DIVER SNA225
at the very back: 1954 Tissot


----------



## John60169

Was shooting a few things for ebay and thought that the surface (18"x18" Indian tan brown granite) would work well with watches. I'm not so sure after shooting, but figured I'd throw a bunch of watches on it and try it out. Not the whole bunch, but I'd say 95% of the time, I'm wearing one of these...


----------



## Mediocre

Nice picture, I like the lighting


----------



## dhdimitrov

currently have watches with seiko quartz, swiss chrono and russian automatic movements... Wonder what to choose for my next one


----------



## Level.5x

Current collection. Just adjusted them all for DLS so perfect time for a group shot.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

My affordable collection: 








Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic: 
























Orient Blue Mako: 
























Citizen Excalibur: 
























Casio EF-503D 
























Group Shot in Watch Box (2 Spots Available in Box )








Thanks for Looking!


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

a strange bunch


----------



## tiwuxs

Seiko SKX031....


----------



## donovanl12

My ultra-affordable collection updated


Ok I'll try to go through all of them left to right I guess

In this picture we have
1. A cheap U-boat homage I found at walmart ($10)
2. AP homage I found on Amazon ($16)
3. Three Seiko 5s from ebay (About 15-20)
4. Up top is an older seiko auto I found at the flea market ($20)
5. Cool Caravelle auto diver I found in an antique store ($30)
6. Quemex Seiko Monster Homage off ebay ($12)
7. Casio Royale ($20)
8. Up top is a watch I found at a thrift store ($2)
9. Soki Explorer 2 homage ($3)
10. GMT homage off ebay ($4)
11. Sewor auto sub homage ($18)
12. Avalon red/blue sub homage off amazon ($15)
13. Infantry DSSD homage off ebay on a bracelet ($15)
14. Bottom Timex chrono on clearance at walmart ($35)
15. Soki white dial explorer 2 homage ($3)
16. Casio chrono with slide-rule bezel ($50)
17. Seiko blue dial chronograph (received as a gift)
18. Fossil Haywood chrono I found at an outlet store, solid links, really nice ($60) usually around $120


1. The classic Casio MDV-106, got off amazon ($33)
2. My two favorite Megir chronographs. I love these things ($30 each)
3. Curren leisure series I basically got for the strap for one of the megirs. I swapped it over in this pic ($12?)
4. Cheap no name from Target on clearance ($5?)



A bunch of Timex weekender straps I got for $1 each on clearance at Target. A couple of deployment buckles from ebay
Two nice leather NATOs I got from clockworksynergy on ebay, $10 each
An invicta that was given to me, it was dropped an all of the numbers and chrono hands fell off. Still runs 


And then I missed a couple close up pics of my HMT Janata, a cool moonphase Armitron I found on ebay, and 3 different Timex Expedition models.


----------



## AngusM

Gregorinho said:


> Last year i told my girlfriend "I don't understand why someone needs more than a single watch"... fast forward 10 months after finding this forum and 6 extra watches later, i finally decided to share my humble beginner collection , sorry for the bad pic
> 
> View attachment 5684162


What's the one on the tan strap with the Arabic numerals? Digging it.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tritech

Some pieces are really interesting !


----------



## huwp

These forums have been the source of much information over the past few months while I put a basic collection together (after a few years being watch-less following a bad buying experience) - so, thanks!


----------



## WatchKeeperGreg




----------



## exostencil

This is one eclectic collection!

There are pieces here that I wouldn't wear even if somebody paid me.

On the other hand, the UN, the Zenith, Reverso, Eone, Omega, and even that Leonex are just amazing.

You're my kind of collector. What an interesting array of timekeepers you've curated!

I take my hat off to you 



Cornishbeefben said:


> View attachment 3834426
> 
> _______________
> View attachment 3834498
> 
> ____
> View attachment 3834514
> 
> 
> Swatch sistem 51 white
> Eone Bradley chain strap
> Hamilton Ventura XXL 2010 Elvis Black PVD
> Georg Jensen Vivianna Torun 226 silver
> Zenith 1950's gold manual
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas AG silver
> Omega Seamaster Day/date 1970 Steel
> Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso 976 manual
> Ulysee Nardin 1950's gold manual
> Leonex 1920's Gold Manual


----------



## exostencil

You have a beautifully balanced collection. I've been travelling quite a bit lately, and have been thinking about putting together a travel collection in a watch roll. I'm thinking it might look a little something like this. Thanks for the inspiration!

Now to check the bank balance... 



StogieNinja said:


> Here's my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. PMGS - a SNKL41, with black strap.
> 
> 2. Timex weekender, black on black
> 
> 3. Timex weekender, white face, silver minute hand on an oil-tanned Hadley Roma strap
> 
> 4. My NEW (to me) Orient Ray, which just might be the perfect watch.


----------



## RotorRonin

exostencil said:


> You have a beautifully balanced collection. I've been travelling quite a bit lately, and have been thinking about putting together a travel collection in a watch roll. I'm thinking it might look a little something like this. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> Now to check the bank balance...


Hey, thank you! The good news is they're all ultra-affordable, so it won't set you back much.


----------



## DC guy

Here's an update on my collection. I totally slowed down after that Russian watch orgy I reported in August. But I did fill my last slot with a Cocktail Time, as planned. Also replaced my Victorinox GMT with the new WUS F72 GMT project watch.









While there wasn't a whole lot of change, there was enough to warrant another reorganization. Now all the silver/black watches are together on the upper row, with gold/brown on the lower. Also consolidated the square brothers and put the largest dials in the center. Aesthetically, this arrangement seems better than before (when I had the dials growing from left to right).

For reference, here's what my box looked like 3 months ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-13.html#post18786506
The watches are ID'd in that post.

At this point, I'm pretty content with my collection and would be hard pressed to choose what to sell if I decided to add anything.

--DC guy


----------



## GUTuna

DC guy said:


> At this point, I'm pretty content with my collection and would be hard pressed to choose what to sell if I decided to add anything.


And that, my friend, is how a collection expands beyond a pre-set maximum.


----------



## langerhans

There really should be a "RoastMe"-Section for watch collections. That would be some much fun.


----------



## jeffhurit

Impressive collection

Loving it!!!


----------



## imagwai

langerhans said:


> There really should be a "RoastMe"-Section for watch collections. That would be some much fun.


Try Grindr


----------



## blowfish89

Settling with these five for a while.


----------



## Det64

Here's my normal rotation. The Orient Mako is my usual daily driver.


----------



## Drudge

Some of my Seiko watch collection:


----------



## Mr Linfoot

This is approximately one third of my collection, I put the best of the collection in this watch case.
Going from left to right,

numbered 1 through 8 –

1 – Universal Geneve, this was a high school graduation gift to my brother from my parents in 1964, I acquired it after my brother passed away a couple a couple of years ago. - Runs but needs restored

2 – Seiko Kinetic, late 1990’s I believe, I found it at a thrift store on the Oregon coast about 3 years ago, paid 5 dollars for it. – Runs fine, but could use a new capacitor kit

3 – Casio Illuminator, early 2000’s I believe, found it a couple of months ago at a thrift store, paid 5 dollars for it. – runs fine, after I put a new battery in it.

4 – Invicta pro diver, 2013 model I believe, traded my son a pocket knife for it last Christmas. Runs fine.

5 – Seiko Titanium sports 100, late 90’s model, bought at thrift store for 10 dollars, runs fine after battery replacement.

6 – Armitron stainless – 2013 model I believe, was a Christmas gift from my wife in 2013, - works fine.

7 – 1953 Bulova commodore – I acquired it after my brother passed away a couple of years ago, I believe this belonged to my grandfather who passed away in 1959. – not running, needs restored.

8 – Armitron 20/1258 – late 90’s I believe, found at a thrift store about 3 years ago, paif 5 dollars for it, runs fine after battery replacement.


----------



## langerhans

imagwai said:


> Try Grindr


wat


----------



## imagwai

langerhans said:


> wat


It was a joke, probably a poor one, that you won't get unless you understand the double-entendre of what you said.


----------



## ToneLoke09

Top to bottom, left to right.

Seiko SNK805 Seiko 5
Victorinox 241518 Vintage Infantry
(Future spot reserved for my Commander 300)

Casio AWGM100B-1ACR G-Shock
Seiko SNE331 Solar
Citizen E110-K15699 Eco-drive
Citizen AO-9003-16A Eco-drive
Omega Seasmaster Quartz (Vintage 1984)
Waltham 1913 17j Pocket watch


----------



## rokr

__
http://instagr.am/p/-Wq2lxhIGs/


----------



## John60169

A reasonably recent roundup of regulars...


----------



## Capt Obvious

A family photo from last evening.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rokr




----------



## CRB210

I have am omega and I have both a fossil and a timex, every collection should have a wide range, I always feel just as comfortable wearing a $50 watch as I do a $3,000 watch! just a thought.


----------



## Kaminsky

Family shot. Have some higher price ones and also many affordable's.


----------



## dbpbandit

My humble collection. I had the house to myself the other night so I spent some time with them. Wind, set, clean, swapped some straps/bracelets, etc...


----------



## cel4145

dbpbandit said:


> My humble collection. I had the house to myself the other night so I spent some time with them. Wind, set, clean, swapped some straps/bracelets, etc...
> 
> View attachment 6122866


Nice!

What's the small black dial watch 5 from the left, center row?


----------



## dbpbandit

cel4145 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What's the small black dial watch 5 from the left, center row?


Thanks, that's my grandpas old Gruen automatic. I had to have the crown replaced on it but it works great now. I'm not sure how old it is, the repair man thought it was from the mid sixties.
(edit) sorry, I was mistaken, that one is NOT an automatic. That's one of the few that are not.


----------



## cel4145

dbpbandit said:


> Thanks, that's my grandpas old Gruen automatic. I had to have the crown replaced on it but it works great now. I'm not sure how old it is, the repair man thought it was from the mid sixties.
> (edit) sorry, I was mistaken, that one is NOT an automatic. That's one of the few that are not.


Great antique to have when it has sentimental value, too


----------



## Dejadragon

My current quartz collection. Slowly collecting the Swatch group.


----------



## Dejadragon

blowfish89 said:


> Settling with these five for a while.


I'm thinking about getting the C Ward World Timer JJ as it's dropped in price. Unbelievable value.


----------



## JohannesK

My modest collection of Seiko's purchased this year:








I guess I'm not a collector really. Need to get a white-dialed Seiko on a bracelet with crown at 4 o'clock and I'm done.


----------



## BillBliss

What's your high score on watch on bottom row, second from left? Seriously, what is that?


----------



## tet

Hi...

my small hammy family......


----------



## hilfi.b

Compared to all of u, my collection seems like nothing huhu...anyhow


----------



## John60169

But you have a very nice box nonetheless. :-!


----------



## langerhans

imagwai said:


> It was a joke, probably a poor one, that you won't get unless you understand the double-entendre of what you said.


Can you educate me? I really don't get how "roasting" (a term taken from reddit) is related to a ****-hookup-app.


----------



## imagwai

langerhans said:


> Can you educate me?


Not really, no. I already conceded it was a poor attempt at a joke, and explaining it will only compound.


----------



## eblackmo

I had to purchase another watch box so I though I would do a quick SOTC. While I was transferring some of my watches.








Back row left -> right:
Seagull 1963 re-issue
Sinn 857
Stowa TO1 TESTAF
Laco Navb
Steinhart Navb

Front row left -> right
Hamilton pilot
hmmmmmmmmm?
Poljot aviator
Laco navb saarbrucken
Steinhart vintage navb Ti









Back row left -> right:
hmmmmmmmmm?
Soviet vintage poljot diver
Soviet vintage slava
Poljot Argus
Vostok Neptune

Front row left -> right
Seiko Orange monster
Prometheus sailfish
Mr sumo (which I am really liking. I can see a shogun in my future)
Vostok scuba dude black
Vostok scuba dude blue.


----------



## McGooser

eblackmo said:


> I had to purchase another watch box so I though I would do a quick SOTC. While I was transferring some of my watches.
> View attachment 6212529
> 
> 
> Back row left -> right:
> Seagull 1963 re-issue
> Sinn 857
> Stowa TO1 TESTAF
> Laco Navb
> Steinhart Navb
> 
> Front row left -> right
> Hamilton pilot
> hmmmmmmmmm?
> Poljot aviator
> Laco navb saarbrucken
> Steinhart vintage navb Ti
> 
> View attachment 6212569
> 
> 
> Back row left -> right:
> hmmmmmmmmm?
> Soviet vintage poljot diver
> Soviet vintage slava
> Poljot Argus
> Vostok Neptune
> 
> Front row left -> right
> Seiko Orange monster
> Prometheus sailfish
> Mr sumo (which I am really liking. I can see a shogun in my future)
> Vostok scuba dude black
> Vostok scuba dude blue.


Don't forget to mention the free Orient watch poking out of the corner in the bottom right of the bottom photo 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Been awhile since I posted about my collection. Its not worthy of an SOTC thread but thought I would post some quick pics and a few words about each piece. At this time I have nothing on my radar for lust pieces but I am sure that will change. Anyways here they are....quite satisfied right now but have said that one too many times over the years.

Halios Delfin: Nothing much to add that has not already been posted on these forums. Very versatile and very happy I picked one up when he was offering the bracelet. Shown on a Drunkart custom strap









Halios Tropik: Another Halios that does not need an introduction. Quite versatile but a step down from the Delfin in my opinion. Some straps are tough to fit since the lug holes are close to the case. Shown on a Halios Black Leather Black Stitch strap.









Halios Laguna: Took me a while to procure this one but I purchased it when the Canadian dollar was at par. I very versatile diver with a top notch bracelet and clasp. Works on mesh, leather, isofrane and of course the SS bracelet. ETA powers this chunky monkey. Shown on its bracelet.









OWC MS-9411: I took a chance on this one and boy am I happy I did. Extremely well built with attention to detail oozing from every part. The butterfly bracelet is not to everyones liking but I enjoy it. Works well on the bracelet, mesh and a colored Nato. Have not found a leather strap yet. Shown on shark mesh.









Helson SD 42: Certainly no need to review this one at all. One of the most talked about watches on the dive forum. A good friend of mine sold me this one and it is my favourite color combo and I have have owned 4 before this one. Shown on isofrane.









Squale 1521 50ATMOS: Another well known diver but one that took me 3 years to finally try. This is the older version without squale emblazoned on the side of the case. Fairly versatile but I am not a fan of the 20mm lugs. Shown on a Hirsch strap.









DB Pro Aqua (old version): Bought this one on a whim after seeing one for sale and having a tinge of regrets of selling mine a couple of years ago. Very happy I did. The large size may turn many away but it wears surprisingly well. If you like to know you have a watch on....this is the beast for you.  Shown on its well done bracelet.









Group Shot:










Like stated earlier I am quite content right now. I probably need a dressy watch but I find those occasions are less and less now. Anyways thanks to all the members for their enabling and advice over the years. Here are a few more shots. I am a not a good photographer but I like these ones.


----------



## mizzy

Current collection


----------



## rsnfrigate

Wow. So many amazing collectors here. Thanks for sharing guys. 😊

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rsnfrigate

1 of My own collection
Deep blue 63 T100









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

It occurs to me that I should probably do one of these again. I like my collection.


----------



## sumone

My two watches:

Seiko SNZG13j1 on a Phoenix G10


Cartier Roadster on a green ostrich strap


----------



## Level.5x

Rounded up the troops for a few shots....

Each watch below is on its preferred strap. I've swapped quite a bit but very happy with what I have shown here...








Lights on...








Lights off...








Lights on...








Lights off...








Black & White...








Sunburst layout...








Atten-Hut!








Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## monster623az

My Mido collection. Gold Multifort was bought by my father when he was young and was given to me after he passed. The Commander I bought when I was about the same age as my dad when he bought his. Sorry for the crappy pic, but wanted to share.


----------



## kenstogie

heres my collection. couple seiko, couple orients, couple victorinox, [no fakes please - image removed] , a 500m wr android diver, citizen eco drive titanium, couple invicta subs and a bout 2000 count cigar collection.


----------



## Deltasleep




----------



## wetcormorant

Just filled the last slot in the box. I'm done!









ChrisWard C5 Malvern Auto Mk II
ChrisWard C60 Trident Pro 600
Hamilton Khaki
Hamilton Pioneer
Hamilton Thin-O-Matic
Hanhart Pioneer Preventor9
Limes Pharo BigDate
Longines Evidenza
Raymond Weil Maestro
Sinn 556 A


----------



## Zac no K

Felt like taking a family photo...


----------



## GUTuna

Pulled together the WUS Project Family for a photo


----------



## jofro




----------



## ermicas

Left: North Twentytwo Kiruna, Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick chrono titanium, Certina DS Podium Square chrono for now...


----------



## mpreston

Here is where I'm at right now after selling three watches (my BNIB Fossil Del Ray Bullhead, Akribos Skeleton and my Bulova Snorkel) and after sending one back (VSA 1/100th Chrono) since black Friday. 
That opens up one slot for a vintage watch, either a nice 6139 chrono, Pogue or bullhead. That's if anything ever shows up that is decent - seems like there are lots of turds out there or stupid high prices : (









*Left winder:* Orange Monster, Baby Tuna
*Right Winder:* Helson Shark Diver, Blumo
*Case Top L-R:* SEIKO SKXA035, SEIKO SSC233 Orange Chrono, Bulova Precisionist, PARNIS Power Reserve Tourbilion, Cerutti Comandante, Avig Corvid Stealth Camel
*Case Bottom:* Victorinox Maverick Chrono, SEIKO SECB009 Bullhead, SEIKO 6139-6012, SEIKO 6136-7101 Helmet, SEIKO 7A28-7040 and ALPHA Daytona PN homage
*Not Shown:* SKX009 on the third winder

*Foreground:* Tamiya Model I built of my first car. a 1965 Austin Mini Cooper with it's original trunk badge and shift knob that I reclaimed after my brother totaled the car in 1976. 
The red Mini is something I like to have for real some day - but for now the model will do - and cheaper : )


----------



## DPflaumer

And now the moment that literally none of you have been waiting for! Drew's new and improved collection!

I really like this tree thing that I picked up over the weekend.









In order of acquisition (oldest to newest):

Seiko Alpinist
Rado Diastar
Orient Star Standard
Citizen Signature Classic
Alpina Alpiner


----------



## tincob

Hey Drew,

It's the camera angle that's distorting the size of the watches, right?

I think the OS is about the same size as the Alpinist but it looks gigantic compared to the greenie and the Rado looks like a kid's watch.


----------



## DPflaumer

tincob said:


> Hey Drew,
> 
> It's the camera angle that's distorting the size of the watches, right?
> 
> I think the OS is about the same size as the Alpinist but it looks gigantic compared to the greenie and the Rado looks like a kid's watch.


It's a little bit of both. The angle is terrible, but the OS is (I think) 42mm while the Rado is only about 37 (I think). The size difference is pretty pronounced in real life, but certainly exaggerated by the angle.

In reality, the OS, Alpina, and Citizen are all about the same size. The Alpinist is a few mm smaller, and the Rado is smallest of all.


----------



## Dunzdeck

*'Even a stopped clock is right twice a day'*

Okay, long time lurker, first-time poster - reading through this vast forum has been nothing short of inspirational and great fun!
(also, it's so quiet in the office... so I need something to pass the time!)

*'Even a stopped clock is right twice a day'*








Anyway, my modest collection, autobiographically:

*Seiko SCVS013 Blue Spark: *started it all for me, back in 2008 when shelling out 200e on a watch seemed like an almost insurmountable obstacle. Badly needs servicing as it starts losing power after ~six hours already. Currently strapless as I await replacement spring bars, so has been dead in the drawer for several weeks (hence the title of this post b-))
*
Shinola Runwell Contrast Chrono, Women's model: *I know Shinola doesn't get a lot of love in these parts, but I just love the look of this one. When I heard about the Michigan connection I was intrigued (my family hails from out there). Cycled all around DC on a hot summer's day to find a store where I could see them in person and was disappointed at first - I found the cases too big and didn't like the numerals much. This one addresses both. Still the watch that gets me the most compliments from 'laymen'. Currently on C&B NATO as the Horween is falling apart.

*Brathwait Classic Slim: *love its simplicity (and price). Currently on the Seiko's black leather - I think it looks quite cool this way (though the hardware doesn't match the case colour, obviously)

*Citizen Nighthawk, Asian version: *finally bit the bullet on this one, my first buy after discovering this forum. Girls hate it, guys like it. On standard issue Citizen cordovan.

On the way: boatload of NATOs / Zulus to play around with the above!


----------



## jasonfrombu

Year end 2015 group shot









Jason


----------



## dspt

jasonfrombu said:


> Year end 2015 group shot
> Jason


Nice natos and perlon, especially nato on Sinn!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Mog84kupo

Finally got a decent box to put a part of my humble collection, I just found out about this forum 6 months ago and of course my bank account regrets that day


----------



## tincob

Mog84kupo, the Fossil and the Seiko pandas really stand out. Looking at everyone's watch boxes, I think I'll be getting one in the new year.

Here is a year end shot of my collection and a link to my SOTC post on how I got there.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-collection-ridiculously-long-post-916057.html


----------



## Mog84kupo

That Hamilton looks nice, I have one on my sights for the future


----------



## Hornet99

Current state of my collection........



From the top left these are as follows:


Citizen Ecodrive Titanium
Eterna 60's gold hand wind
Kemmner Turtle diver
Steinhart OVM (2nd generation)
Magrette Dual Time
Parnis GMT 46mm
Tempest Commodore 45mm Titanium diver
Helson 42mm shark diver
Maratac pilot
.....and out of shot is a Promethus Piranha


----------



## 3six13

Really got into watches all a sudden two months ago and quickly went from zero to eight watches (well, 7 wristwatches as one is currently on the way).








Also have a Dakota clip watch in there.








My three Original Grain (steel & natural wood) quartz watches. I get a ton of compliments for the rosewood one on the right, but hardly ever wear it. Recently added the other two due to a special black friday sale and figured I could wear them as a sort of dress watch as (currently) my everyday wear automatics are divers.








My two Timex chronographs (Weekender Chrono & Dress Chronograph). I mainly just workout in these, but have considered throwing the bracelet back on the dress model.








My two Seiko automatics. I put the SKX007 on a "Grey Bond" Nato strap for the obvious 007 homage, but the gold Seiko 5 gets more compliments.

I have an Orient Esteem (and a watch box, btw) currently in transit and have plans to get their new Polaris GMT, which is a complication my collection is missing and could actually be beneficial for remembering the time zones of my various international friends. Oh, and as for the Esteem, I was originally looking into the Symphony yet it was sold out and I reconsidered the semi-skeleton in a similar color scheme, so the Symphony may possibly come up again, but I'm actually liking the lack of date on the Esteem (as it would be faster to set) and what put me off about it at first actually draws me to it when I see its gears in motion. Granted, this has been on video so far, but it should be arriving next week due to the holidays for me to finally see it firsthand.


----------



## TOGwDog

@tincob - nice collection, all unique and different. I like that SARB005.

I need a box, too. I'm currently using a cigar box.


----------



## brahman

Top row:
Victorinox Swiss Army Original on Phoenix Straps Ltd. black Nato. My first and only watch for 15+ years.
Orient Bambino on Crown & Buckle Gator in honey brown. Great budget dress watch.
Citizen Nighthawk. Dedicated travel watch. 
Casio G-Shock DW-5600E. Fantastic digital beater. I use it for everything from wrenching on my bikes to working on the house.

Bottom row:
Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode super oyster with MM300 clasp. My daily driver. Just awesome.
Seiko 6139-6002 "Pogue". Latest acquisition. Ticks a bunch of boxes: chrono, vintage, color, historical importance.

Here's my end of the year SOTC with some backstory on how I developed my fledgling collection: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/firs...recriminations-sotc-future-plans-2728225.html


----------



## Jimboz

My buddy got me a watch box. I feel silly to own such a thing, but I must admit it's lovely. 
About to do a "watch purge" and whittle things down to three total. Waiting on my Branco to make it back from Obris Morgan before I choose. What do you think should go?


----------



## cel4145

Jimboz said:


> My buddy got me a watch box. I feel silly to own such a thing, but I must admit it's lovely.
> About to do a "watch purge" and whittle things down to three total. Waiting on my Branco to make it back from Obris Morgan before I choose. What do you think should go?
> 
> View attachment 6509914


Whittle things down? Your watch box holds eight so you need more, not less.


----------



## imagwai

Jimboz said:


> My buddy got me a watch box. I feel silly to own such a thing, but I must admit it's lovely.
> About to do a "watch purge" and whittle things down to three total. Waiting on my Branco to make it back from Obris Morgan before I choose. What do you think should go?
> 
> View attachment 6509914


I don't know why you need to whittle down to 3 either, but if I had to keep just 3 of those it would be the Seiko, Squale and Obris Morgan.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brahman

Jimboz said:


> My buddy got me a watch box. I feel silly to own such a thing, but I must admit it's lovely.
> About to do a "watch purge" and whittle things down to three total. Waiting on my Branco to make it back from Obris Morgan before I choose. What do you think should go?
> 
> View attachment 6509914


Don't you mean, "About to do a "watch binge" and add three more watches to fill this nice new case."? :-d

But if you were to pick just three of these I second imagwai: Seiko, Squale, and Obris.


----------



## Dylan80

New to collecting. Received an awesome homemade watch box from my woodworking brother-in-law. 

G-Shock 150-1a 
Omega Speedmaster Professional 
Nomos Club 
Lego Watch (my son's)

Also have a Sinn 556i, not pictured.


----------



## mannal

Nice collection. Only issue I see with the box is it is too small  I see we have the same taste in watches (my boys)











Dylan80 said:


> New to collecting. Received an awesome homemade watch box from my woodworking brother-in-law.
> 
> G-Shock 150-1a
> Omega Speedmaster Professional
> Nomos Club
> Lego Watch (my son's)
> 
> Also have a Sinn 556i, not pictured.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Down to three:


----------



## Iliyan

Top row - Swatch Irony, Bulova Adventurer, Seiko 66-9990, Vostok Amphibia, Casio Protrek PRW3000, Casio Marlin

Bottom row - Damasko DA36, Melbourne Portsea Heritage, Lew & Huey Phantom, Seiko SKX Mod, PAM homage

The empty slot is for a blue Magrette MPP and (once I get it) I will have the Omega AT where the Swatch is right now.

I have another 9 that are not pictured, but this is the main rotation.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

My first year of collecting watches, presented by my personal watchmaker, Mr. White (on the right):


----------



## rpm1974

Current collection:


----------



## Loofa

Have been downsizing. Will be adding a Seiko chrono (carrera-esque) and either a tag heuer F1 GMT or Seamaster with sword hands with in some years down the line adding a rolex explorer II (the smaller one)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvin156

Here is my little collection

As you can see I do like a bit of Bulova and my new favourite is the Accutron II alpha.










My work watches










I'm a builder so need something that can take a beating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriselgui

New to the forum. I've for 3 Citizens, a Victorinox, a fossil and an Apple Watch. Looking at getting a Hamilton and Shinola in the near future.


----------



## Chriselgui

Chriselgui said:


> New to the forum. I've for 3 Citizens, a Victorinox, a fossil and an Apple Watch. Looking at getting a Hamilton and Shinola in the near future.


 Man that was filled with misspellings, sorry. Here are some close ups of my watches:


----------



## ninzeo

uvalaw2005 said:


> Down to three:
> 
> View attachment 6533370


Lovely trio. I own the FC too since 2 days, what a great and classy watch! Very reminiscent of the IWC Portofino.









Will post my full collection too soon, currently undergoing some changes though...


----------



## kaj

Nice 007!


----------



## hal9e3

Lot's of nice Hamiltons in this thread.


----------



## merl

Long time since I posted here.
My current collection (not all affordables):


----------



## cel4145

My collection









Tag WJF1152 Link, Seiko SRP713, Bulova 96B213, Tissot T063.610.16.037.00, Bulova 63B185, Maurice Lacroix Miros

Seiko SNE283, Seiko SKX007, Deep Blue Master 1000M, Victorinox 241441 Maverick, Victorinox 241586 Infantry, Bulova 96B127

A couple of shots a little closer

















And a few additional









Casio DW5600E-1V, Casio GW6900-1, Wenger Terragraph, Wenger Sea Force

Also have an Orient Ray ER2D009B that is put away and an old ESQ quartz.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

cel4145 said:


> My collection
> View attachment 6617554
> Tag WJF1152 Link, Seiko SRP713, Bulova 96B213, Tissot T063.610.16.037.00, Bulova 63B185, Maurice Lacroix Miros Seiko SNE283, Seiko SKX007, Deep Blue Master 1000M, Victorinox 241441 Maverick, Victorinox 241586 Infantry, Bulova 96B127 A couple of shots a little closer
> View attachment 6617610
> View attachment 6617578
> And a few additional
> View attachment 6617618
> Casio DW5600E-1V, Casio GW6900-1, Wenger Terragraph, Wenger Sea Force Also have an Orient Ray ER2D009B that is put away and an old ESQ quartz.


...something tells me you like the color black


----------



## cel4145

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> ...something tells me you like the color black


LOL

To a certain extent. And I seem to have trouble finding colored dials that are a shade that I like or the right kind of color combinations. For instance, it was hard to find a blue dial until I got that Bulova 96B127


----------



## Gazza74

Thought I'd post an update with the arrival of the last of the holiday purchases today.










Back row (from the left): Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono, Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono, Hamilton Pan Europe Auto, Steinhart OVM, Tudor Black Bay, Oris Artix GT Day Date.

Front row (from the left): Steinhart Marine 38, Certina DS-1 (white), Certina DS-4 Small Seconds, Seiko SARB065, Certina DS-1 (black), Christopher Ward Malvern Slimline.










And the beaters: Casio Waveceptor and Casio Duro 200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenFa

nice

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb

Did some modeling the other night on some straps


----------



## FenFa

nice strap

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## FenFa

good job

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## FenFa

Ilike the nylon one

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Some of my Hamilton



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenFa

Hamilton are nice

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## mthndz

*Swiss Army Lancer 100: *I received as a gift for fixing a friends car window (wouldn't go up) First watch that I really wore regularly. 2000 ?

*Longine Grande Vitesse Chrono: *Bought this on my honeymoon in Aruba as a wedding gift to myself. I really liked the brown face. Wear it regularly and still enjoy it a lot. 2008
*
Seiko Solar Diver:* Bought this in the Bahamas along with Festina below. Couldn't decide between the two and just said "F" it, I'll get both!! 2013

*Festina Chrono: *As stated above, bought it at the same time as the Seiko, and I would have to say that these two definitely get the most wrist time. 2013

*Timex Weekender:* Was pondering NATO strap style instead of bracelet. Wife found this for $20.00 at the mall for me to try. A tad on the small side for me, but helped me decide that straps were an option. 2015

*Citizen:* Bought at outlet store in Hershey PA. Got it for $100 and I like it more now than when I bought it. Quickly becoming my go to watch. 2015

*Fossil Q Founder: *Christmas 2015 present from my wife. Fun, unique, and interesting (the watch.... ok, well the wife too). Definitely gets noticed when I wear it. I've had many people inquire about it. Love changing the face all the time. 2015

Also have a Bulova (2005?) that was bought between Swiss Army and Longine, but don't have a picture right now. And a Casio G-Shock (2005) that I use for work. It gets pummeled and just keeps going.


----------



## katiacorleone

My next buy will definitely be a Eco-Drive. Probably my fav Citizen line.


----------



## Yankee

You guys are a bad influence. A few months ago, I only had a few Skagens and the Bulova.


----------



## mthndz

Yankee said:


> You guys are a bad influence. A few months ago, I only had a few Skagens and the Bulova.


That's a nice collection there. I like your taste. Need some color though. :-!


----------



## FenFa

Nice

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## brboot

I really enjoy reading all that is here...just amazing. I love watches and had about 6 or 7 that I have collected through the years. Once I joined here, I have now doubled my collection! I need to slow down 

Anyway here is my collection as of today









Top left to right:

Snoopy Watch
Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1
Casio LW-S200H-1AJF 
Vinage Casio Univeral Calendar 79QS-39 
Casio SGW100B-3V
Generra beater watch
Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver
Tissot T-Classic PRC200 
Seiko SNDC33
Citizen AT4008-51E
Tennessee Watch
Kenneth Cole 
Seiko Kinetic 5M62-0AG0 
Invicta 9308 Pro Diver
Lucien Piccard LP-10153-03 Odessy

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## RotorRonin

My current small rotation:

Back row, L-R:
1. Seiko 5 SNKL41; this was a gift from my wife on my 30th birthday; did a case swap so the case now accommodates a 20mm strap; this serves as my dress watch. 
2. Modded Casio EF503 "Speedy Homage"; removed the red hands and replaced with all silver for a much cleaner look. Also put in a sapphire crystal, it's my current favorite!
3. Kenneth Cole charcoal chrono; this was a gift from my wife on our 5th anniversary, and one I'll keep forever; usually have on a brown leather strap, but occasionally wear it on a nato.

Front Row, L-R:
1. Casio MRW200H; my Luminox Navy Seals homage and my knock-around watch. The G-Shock I had as a knock-around watch was too big, and I couldn't deal with the plastic strap. I've got a canvas one on this one. 
2. Timex Weekender; I wear this one as an office watch. I'll swap the Hirsh Duke I have on this with the oil-tanned brown strap on my Seiko 5, depending in my mood. 
3. Timex Weekender; this was a Christmas Present a few years ago, it's actually my weekend watch.










It's weird that I have five quartz and only one automatic in rotation, but that a primarily due to some recent flips, and will be changing quickly.

Not pictured is an Orient Ray Raven on the way. I'll wear that with a green Nato. It will likely replace the MRW200 as my tool watch, as I want to keep my total number of watches below 8.

Also not pictured is my Fossil, which my grandparents gave to me when I graduated high school. My grandmother has since passed, so that one has special meaning to me, though I never wear it anymore.

My next purchase will be a black dial Tissel Sub homage, that'll be my primary diver.

After that, I'm saving for a SARB035 to replace the white dial Weekender as my office watch, and I'll be done! That will leave me with four automatics and four quartz, a split that satisfies me.


----------



## Capt Obvious

Here is my much more consolidated and far better collection.







L2R: Bulova Precisionist 98B224, Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Quartz "Creamcicle", Melbourne Avalon, Orient Blue Mako, Timex Expedition, Wenger 7290X.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## DPflaumer

I put this in my SOTC post, but it belongs here too.


----------



## blowfish89

DPflaumer said:


> I put this in my SOTC post, but it belongs here too.
> 
> View attachment 6737722


Steel-addict.


----------



## Loofa

That seiko chrono is my latest one. Sold off some and selling my damasko. Rreeeaallyyy want to upgrade the collection with an omega/tag =\

I seem to be stuck in the same gear and can't really shift up. Imagine a car speeding up until you have to up-shift. But you can't and it just keeps revving at that limit. That's how I feel about my collection =[










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

blowfish89 said:


> Steel-addict.


Guilty.


----------



## Rocat

dbpbandit said:


> My humble collection. I had the house to myself the other night so I spent some time with them. Wind, set, clean, swapped some straps/bracelets, etc...
> 
> View attachment 6122866


Your poor neglected GW-300 needs about a week of sunshine to get that solar battery topped off.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Top Row: Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E; Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels; Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L; Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver; Scurfa Diver 1 Stainless Steel;

Bottom row: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434; Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681; Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono series 3 blue; Erroyl Royal 300 Limited Edition; Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph










I bought all of these in the past 6 months after discovering watch collecting and this forum.


----------



## EL_GEEk

More details on my SOTC thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2811642

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.NJD

EL_GEEk said:


> More details on my SOTC thread here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2811642
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wow..such a wonderful view.
I think my wife could kill the ideas behind those pictures before even talk about this..
J/k, are u struggling in "what to wear to day?"

Sent from my Heart using Slap-a-talk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Nick.NJD said:


> Wow..such a wonderful view.
> I think my wife could kill the ideas behind those pictures before even talk about this..
> J/k, are u struggling in "what to wear to day?"
> 
> Sent from my Heart using Slap-a-talk


Thanks Nick. I'm lucky my wife supports my vice 

I do struggle a little. I have my favorites, but I make sure I give them all some wrist time. I will be consolidating this year though.

Check out the link for a more detailed collection photos

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Updated pics...


----------



## EL_GEEk

DMCBanshee said:


> Updated pics...


Dude, every time I see pics of your awesome cabinet, I drool and wish I lived in a big place just to have the same. So freaking Awesome!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, every time I see pics of your awesome cabinet, I drool and wish I lived in a big place just to have the same. So freaking Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## merl

DMCBanshee said:


> Updated pics...


What is the watch 8 to the right, then one down then 2 to the le....never mind....

Great collection!


----------



## deluded

DMCBanshee said:


> Updated pics...


Wow... Just wow...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

merl said:


> What is the watch 8 to the right, then one down then 2 to the le....never mind....
> 
> Great collection!


Hahaa a kind of Tetris game... 

Thanks!



deluded said:


> Wow... Just wow...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## Agent Sands

Here's the current set:























































Plus this one, which I'm wearing right now:


----------



## blowfish89

This is the second box.


----------



## cel4145

Agent Sands said:


> Here's the current set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus this one, which I'm wearing right now:


Get any more watches, and you will need DMCBanshee's watch chest furniture


----------



## Agent Sands

cel4145 said:


> Get any more watches, and you will need DMCBanshee's watch chest furniture


I need to start selling a few pieces to make room.

At the very least, I have to clear out a slot for the Orthos Commander!


----------



## JohnGo

DMCBanshee said:


> Updated pics...


Some of the best 'stealth-at-first-sight' watch cabinets I have ever seen!!! Nice collection by the way DMC |>


----------



## Pjbwatches

My collection at the moment. 
G-shock rangeman 
Seiko velatura diver
Seiko srp653
Citizen aqualand 
Citizen c023
Seiko 6309-7049
I also have another citizen C022 and G shock as my beaters, not pictured.


----------



## DMCBanshee

JohnGo said:


> Some of the best 'stealth-at-first-sight' watch cabinets I have ever seen!!! Nice collection by the way DMC |>


Thanks for the kind words!

Simon


----------



## ARMADUK

Well, collection is a strong word for my watchbox, will keep it under 6 pieces thou.

Left to right:
Casio a168w-1 - absolutely love it, my favorit of them all atm
Invicta Russian Diver 4338 - will never wear it again, will dump it if possible
Stuhrling Fairmount - latest acquisition, will return it as don't like it at all
Casio EFA 134sb - will try to sell as I will never wear it again
Seiko SRP229 - love it, it's a great heavy watch
Seiko SKX009 - love it, not sure if will wear it often but will not sell it eather cause its awesome.










In a few next days Casio MTP-1381d-7AV should arrive, also want to get some dress watch with roman numbers like Seiko SGEG97P1 or maybe a rectangular Seiko from SUT series.

Posting on this forum makes me realize how horrible my phones and point&shoot cameras lenses are






Or I just suck at it.

Edit: Casio just arrived


----------



## RightYouAreKen

My fledgling collection:


Citizen Eco Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC305
Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chrono 241051
Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm H70555533
Longines HydroConquest Automatic 41mm L3.695.4.59.6


----------



## dhdimitrov

RightYouAreKen said:


> My fledgling collection:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
> Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC305
> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chrono 241051
> Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm H70555533
> Longines HydroConquest Automatic 41mm L3.695.4.59.6


Haha, I've also got seiko solar and victorinox chrono


----------



## kyliebert

Here is my collection

Top row (L-R)
Seiko S70 Diver
Nixon Sentry
Seiko Panda Chrono
Laco Fleiger B Dial
Junkers G38
Fossil Aero

Bottom row (L-R)
Oceanaut Diver on NATO
Seiko Pilot Chrono
Seiko Solar Chrono
Tissot PRS 516
Victorinox Maverick Chrono
Longines Dress (25 yr gift from my company)

I enjoy them all, hope you do too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf9

View attachment 7060929


My current collection. Would like to add more automatics. Clockwise from upper left: Tissot Visodate, Hamilton Khaki Scuba, Michael Kors Jetmaster, Victorinox Maverick, Citizen Eco-Drive, Seiko Sportura, Hamilton Khaki Field, Tissot PRC 200


----------



## x-frame




----------



## georgefl74

Hi guys. thought I'd share some photos of my collection at this point in time. After (mostly)buying and selling for a few years I'm settled in what I prefer and what not, although I'm struggling to keep the collection in a manageable level. I'm on a self-imposed budget cap for any single piece of about 500$ cash, so my collection has gradually levitated towards that ceiling.

First up are the pilot/military pieces. Left to right, the Bulova Eagle pilot quartz 63B137, the black IP automatic variant 65B005 and the Sea-Gull D813.581



The dressy pieces next, left to right, Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 and Caribbean R8223107125, Sector 850 anadigit, Casio MTP-1290D and Bulova Sorengo 63B167



Last but not least, the Seiko lineup. Left to right, SUN023 Kinetic GMT, SNL051 Arctura Kinetic chrono, SBDC003 Blumo, BFK Pepsi



There's also a couple of vintage watches with sentimental value that I don't consider as active in the collection and a couple of other pieces on sale, a Bulova quartz and a Breil automatic. The Casio I won in a lottery draw between fellow watch lovers so I am keeping it as my good luck charm for 2016.

I've pondered awhile on how to slim down the numbers and I ended up putting the Bulova Sorengo on sale as well. Its a fine dress quartz but I've found that the other dress divers and the Eagle pilots can easily double as a dress watch. But I'm somewhat on the fence about that one since its the only white dialed watch I have, so I don't mind it not being sold for awhile. I really like the pieces I have at the moment and that makes my decisions from now on tough as I am not willing to let any go. The Sea-Gull just arrived but it looks good too and I am waiting on some straps since the bracelet makes it rather top heavy and really 'butch'.

I am thinking of pausing for awhile, maybe getting the stainless bracelet for the Arctura as well, since I am a huge fan of steel and I dislike leather straps. Some targets for the future include the Shogun and perhaps an orange Sumo. Also keeping an eye for some older Sector watches and the Bulova Accutron lineup, old and new.


----------



## svogt91

As the collection sits. Its small for now but that is changing....slowly.

From left to right, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage, G-Shock GA110GB-1A, Hamilton Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono.


----------



## Sixracer

I'll get into the fun! 
Sort of a tool watch collection. 









--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## Kemaal




----------



## dperhot

My next acquisition is a watchbox, for sure! And a Seiko 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## Gisae

My small collection. 10 is more than enough.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 7159906
> 
> View attachment 7159914


Nice collection!

Do mind telling what make the chrono in the top box, bottom row, fourth from the left is? Also the brand of the 3 divers (subs) in the second box?

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

Trending out of the affordables lately, though I'm sure I'll be back:


----------



## ninzeo

uvalaw2005 said:


> Trending out of the affordables lately, though I'm sure I'll be back:


Nice 4 pieces mate. You dont own the FC anymore? Your post made me buy that one too a while ago....


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Wrong thread


----------



## uvalaw2005

ninzeo said:


> Nice 4 pieces mate. You dont own the FC anymore? Your post made me buy that one too a while ago....


I've got it and still enjoy it, it just doesn't make it into the first team photos.


----------



## Rb5155

Here is my small but growing collection. I wear the Tag Formula 1 most days as its my baby left to me when my dad passed. Let me know what you guys think!
View attachment 7200818


----------



## mannal

I finally got everyone together. I'm missing a late 1800's Elgin (in the shop) and I have a Mallard Combat on the way. I still need to take pic's of the wife's collection. Edit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-spouse-partners-collection-2951234.html


----------



## ninzeo

mannal said:


> I finally got everyone together. I'm missing a late 1800's Elgin (in the shop) and I have a Mallard Combat on the way. I still need to take pic's ....


Nice pieces mate! Especially like the FC, Ball and Orient Bambino!


----------



## mannal

ninzeo said:


> Nice pieces mate! Especially like the FC, Ball and Orient Bambino!


Thanks!


----------



## sickondivers

*THE STABLE #ShowOffYourHorses














*


----------



## Imbiton

.


----------



## Stevo1985

My favourites from my little collection



My latest is my Tag Heuer carrera Kimi Rakkinen edition, love this watch!


----------



## HarambeeStar

My 2016 collection 

View attachment 7264554


----------



## Strmwatch

mannal said:


> I finally got everyone together. I'm missing a late 1800's Elgin (in the shop) and I have a Mallard Combat on the way. I still need to take pic's of the wife's collection.
> 
> View attachment 7231410


I'm personally more interested in the service medals I see hiding down to the right.

I see a Navy Cross, a Silver Star, a Bronze Star, a Purple Heart and what appears to be a Meritorious Service medal.

I'd love to hear the stories behind each of those.

I'm prior Marine Corps so those caught my eye.


----------



## mannal

My Sons Great Grandfathers civilian medals from WWII. They were gifted to my oldest son and I am holding onto them.

Valor awards for Alfred Vernon Jannotta
https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=uE4EAAAAIBAJ&pg=6423,3986799&hl=en

Semper Fi



Strmwatch said:


> I'm personally more interested in the service medals I see hiding down to the right.
> 
> I see a Navy Cross, a Silver Star, a Bronze Star, a Purple Heart and what appears to be a Meritorious Service medal.
> 
> I'd love to hear the stories behind each of those.
> 
> I'm prior Marine Corps so those caught my eye.


----------



## mannal

I decided to post the wife's collection here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-spouse-partners-collection-2951234.html



mannal said:


> I finally got everyone together. I'm missing a late 1800's Elgin (in the shop) and I have a Mallard Combat on the way. I still need to take pic's of the wife's collection.
> 
> View attachment 7231378
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231386
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231394
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231402
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231410
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231426
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231434
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231458
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231482
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231498
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231522
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231530
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231538
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231554
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231562
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231578
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231586
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231594
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231618
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231634
> 
> 
> View attachment 7231642


----------



## mooncameras

Casio paradise!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777

The SOTC is strong; too strong if you ask my wife, lol!

Full Collection: (2 missing as they are on preorder: Magrette Moana Waterman & Aviateur's Midnight Viper)
View attachment 7279506


Box 1 aka The Starters:
Top Drawer:
View attachment 7279530

Tissot Couturier Chrono, Tissot T-Race Rose Gold, Armida A10, Haigh & Hastings M2 (Duke of Wellington Edition), Boschett Harpoon, Edox Hydro-Sub, Magrette Moana Pacific, Baume & Mercier Capeland, Alpina Adventure Extreme 40, Alpina Seastrong 300
Bottom Drawer:
View attachment 7279642

TechnoMarine Cruise (Britto World Cup Edition), Meister Ambassador, MomoDesign Mirage Chrono, Invicta Subaqua Noma III, Momentum Steelix, Bulova Automatic 96A108, LumiNox GMT 5203 (SXC Edition), Deep Blue Sea Ram 500, Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000, Welder K28 7103

Box 2 aka The Backups:
Top Drawer:
View attachment 7279690

Swiss Legend Legato, Akribos ChronoAlarm, Swiss Legend Trimix, Lucien Piccard Trevi, Swiss Legend Legato, Invicta Grand Diver Auto, G-Shock Aviation, Swiss Legend Ceramic & Diamond Commander, Invicta Reserve Carbon Fiber Chrono, Swiss Legend World Timer
Bottom Drawer:
View attachment 7279754

G-Shock, Invicta Luaph, Swiss Legend Cyclone, Invicta Pro Diver, Invicta Pro Diver, Invicta Aviator, Invicta Ocean Ghost, Swiss Legend Traveller, Meister Superstar (PYS Edition), Swiss Legend Maverick


----------



## huwp

During the taking of this image, I struggled to suppress the moment of clarity that I seem to have gone slowly, creepingly, stark raving mad. Then I came here, viewed your most excellent collections and felt normal again. Thank you all!









Front to back;
Mod Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF17 "Poor Mans LE Sumo" (smart casual diver); Seiko SRP775 golden turtle (big shiny imposing diver); Seiko SRP701 (white face smart); Seiko SRP703 (black face smart)

Citizen "black prime" Promaster BN0150 (everyday grab-n-go diver); Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF17 (classic smart diver); Seiko SKX007 (classic tool diver); Citizen "blue prime" Promaster BN0151 (pretty diver); Citizen Atessa AT8040 (slim, light smart work watch)

Athaya Lamafa (stylish vintage-look diver); Seiko SSC239 (weekend colourful diver); Citizen Promaster BJ2110 (big shiny imposing diver); G-Shock GW-5000 (sunday best G-Shock, also inconspicuous backpacking watch); Scurfa Diver One Silicon (bold, unpretentious diver)

Casio WVA-M650TD (back - bedside watch); G-Shock GA310-1A (swimming); G-Shock GW-5510-1JF (running in daylight); G-Shock GA-100-1A3 (rock climbing); G-Shock GA-100-1A1 (running at night); G-Shock MTG-1500B-1JF (smart but stealthy and tough); Tauchmeister T0046 (back - industrial diver)

Not shown - Suunto Stinger (for actually diving - out for a battery replacement). Incoming - Tactico Anko. Probably upcoming Seiko solar tuna dependent on seeing real images. Possibly upcoming Seiko solar sub-a-like dependent on seeing real images.

8x automatics, 8x solar, 4x quartz. 5x 100m WR, 7x 200m WR, 6x 200m ISO divers, 1x 300m WR, 1x 1000m WR (though don't believe this for a second). 2 digital, 5 ana-digi, 3 analogue chronograph, 11 analogue. All totally distinctive and different as you can see, don't ask the man in the street what he thinks, he knows nothing.


----------



## JoshuaJev

I did a little spring cleaning. Decided to sell a few watches and this is what I'm keeping. Updated a couple of them with new straps as well.

(Left to Right)
Magrette Vantage Bronze, Seiko Sarb035, Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500, Vintage Breitling, and Squale GMT Ceramica


----------



## cel4145

huwp said:


> During the taking of this image, I struggled to suppress the moment of clarity *that I seem to have gone slowly, creepingly, stark raving mad.* Then I came here, viewed your most excellent collections and felt normal again. Thank you all!


Here's to the madness!


----------



## Johh

Here is my affordable collection (exept "Slava" on the right).
Wating fora a new strap for Momentum and Raketa. In December I had only Danish Design (for 3 years) 
View attachment 7335578


----------



## mannal

Can't see Picture. See this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/images-thread-posts-showing-up-attachment-2935218.html



Johh said:


> Here is my affordable collection (exept "Slava" on the right).
> Wating fora a new strap for Momentum and Raketa. In December I had only Danish Design (for 3 years)
> View attachment 7335578


----------



## Johh

mannal said:


> Can't see Picture. See this thread:


Thank you!
I willa dd a link for that (hope it works) - imgur.com/P5ZBqNo


----------



## ToniDaTyga

That's the Seiko part of my collection. My solar AT's and GPS watches are charging on the windowsill.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes

I think I posted mine in the wrong thread. So here it is again. I probably have up to 20 more in storage that were gifts and are no longer in the rotation. I will say that all I had when I joined this forum were the Citizen H500 Chronograph and H-501-5008336, Tissot PRS330 and the Movado 850 Series 2600113.

































Top Left to right starting with the first picture.

Longines Hydro GMT-got this at a Pawn shop earlier this year. I wasn't sure, but I went home and did my research and went back and worked them down until I got it for what I went in there wanting to spend on it.

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500-purchased here on WUS last May. Thank you KJo43.

Vostok Europe Anchar-purchased here on the board as a gift for a friend in December of 2015. He didn't like it, so I let him pick out of my collection within reason and he chose the Bulova Marine Star-98H37 instead. Thank you WUS and vaggosk

Vostok Caspian Sea Monster 2432-purchased this in December of 14 off of Craigslist and for a very fair price. Cool guy too, I think he said he was on WUS.

Doxa Ceramica LE D137SOR-Purchased in July of last year here on WUS. Thank you drster

The Movado I spoke of earlier. Got this in December of 2013 to celebrate a great year. Payed close to retail at Sam's Club.

Bulova Precisionist 96B182-Bought this off of Craigslist last year off a college student that got it as a gift for $155.00 in March of last year.

Bulova 96A120-Purchased this at Kohl's in January of last year at Kohl's after stacking coupons and Kohl's bucks.

Bulova Marine Star 98B208-Purchased this here on the board December of last year. Thank you WUS and ApacheDriver.

Tissot T0015204736100 Titanium-Purchased here on the board last December. Thank you WUS and C1Jensen.

Tissot mentioned earlier that I purchased at Jared for my 10 year anny for my job.

Tissot PRC 200 Quartz Chrono-Purchased on Jomashop in December of '14.

Second Box-Top left to right.

Seiko SNDF93-Traded someone on here for something he really wanted. Don't wear it a ton, but a cool watch my son will probably end up with. Thank you WUS and T.B.O

Seiko Pepsi SSC031-Won this from Arizona Fine Time in December of 14. Thank you WUS and JoeAZTF.

Seiko SRP585 Humpback-Received this in January for my 15 year anny gift for work.

Seiko Black Monster SRP307-Purchased on here. Thank you WUS and KJo43.

Seiko Kinetic SUN041 GMT-Purchased this at Kohl's last week and after stacking coupons and Kohl's cash it was less than $30.00.

Seiko SSC275-Purchased at Kohl's using coupons and Kohl's cash for a smoking price last April.

Seiko Yobokies Snow Monster Mod-Purchased this here on the board last May. Thank you WUS and acejacksingh.

Third Picture. Left to right.

Citizen I mentioned earlier. Purchased this in December of 2002 at Kohl's for my 1 year Anny with my job.

Citizen I mentioned earlier purchased at Kohl's in December of 2005 for my 5 year anny.

Citizen Eco Drive BN00-Purchased this at a Pawn shop in December of 2014.

Citizen Chrono AT4006-0-Wife got this for me last year for our Anniversary.

Citizen Chrono AT9016-5-Purchased this at a local Pawn shop in January of last year.

Citizen Chrono H50-Purchased this at a local Pawn shop in December of 2014.

So as you can see, this place is a major problem. This doesn't even include the 7 other watches that I flipped in the short 16 months.

I think I am going to report this board to the authorities for Extortion. Stay away, you will regret if you continue to browse and lust after another persons belongings. It is not healthy and I want out!

Oh, and I would like to give a shout out to Patrik with Clover Straps for enabling me even further. Your work is impeccable and your communication is top notch. I am sure you will be getting some more of my money in the near future. The straps he provided are on the Movado, Precisionist and the Tissot PRS330 in the first picture. On the Pepsi in the second picture and on the first 3 Citizens from the left in the third picture. In addition to the last one on the right. He also made me the black/red strap that is on the second from left.

Thank you WUS.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Good Day,

It seems that my collection is shrinking. This is mainly due to my recent purchase of my Damasko DK-10. Other watches had to be sold to balance the books. Currently each watch serves a purpose.

Damasko DK-10: This has become my Day watch. 
Marathon JDD and my TSAR: Either one or the other is my night duties watch.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 Chrono : This is my renovation and yard work watch. 

I absolutely like tactical watches with Arabic numbers and a bezel. Tritium for at night is great, as even the best lume can't compare. Currently I am happy with this small collection.

Akitadog, from the WET Coast of BC Canada


----------



## Pjbwatches

My collection so far. 
Just bought a Smiths astral dive watch and a Mathey Tissot grand prix. 
Also added a nice mesh bracelet to my Seiko prospex. 
I plan to buy a few more Swiss dress watches in the future as I have a lot of divers at the moment.


----------



## qcjulle

Now I have my basic setup ready, time to start hunting for Grails.


----------



## Sir_Bladey

My very humble collection - It may not be much but I love it! Just need to figure out what I want next and some new straps,


----------



## Watchman83

My humble collection


----------



## Drumguy

Here's mine.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hello ladies and gentleman,

My first post on this forum was in this thread, it was 5th of April 2015, where I decided to show my collection. You can check it here if you want to: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-23.html#post14655138

Since then I lost few watches, Timex Indiglo broke down, Sekonda without date was offered as a gift, but equally my collection grew almost three times. My passion for watches is even stronger, I spend hours on this forum reading and I research and improve my knowledge about watches constantly. I still collect based on complications, history, looks rather than particular brands. While I can dream about high-end watches and could afford to purchase Rolex, Tudor or Omega I would rather buy few timepieces that really 'speak' to me.

Nonetheless here is the most recent update:









On the picture above from top left to bottom right:


Slow Jo - single hand 'weekender' watch. Really can't use it every day. eBay. Quartz.
Hamilton Khaki - I think this is my best watch, I love GMT on it, weight etc. Simply the best. eBay. Automatic.
Molnija - used to be a pocket watch that was converted to wristwatch, good size, massive 24 strap, surprisingly light on weight. Birthday gift from Girlfriend. eBay. Hand wound.
Stuhrling Adamas - I adore the dial of the watch and how complications are presented, Chinese movement, but quality is high. eBay. Automatic.
Marina Militare - yes I know ;-), equally I wanted big, bold, black PVD watch that could be abused. Good quality for Chinese knockoff. This one ticks all the boxed. Online store. Automatic.
Festina - has a nice story, as it was sold/bought among good friends. At a time I was looking for that shape. Quartz.
Citizen Eco-Drive - collector must own a perpetual calendar watch. Great build quality around. eBay. Quartz.
Casio Edifice - one of the oldest in collection, seems to be indestructible. Only watched purchased outside UK (Poland). Back then there was no idea of collection, but now I think fits great. Retail. Quartz.
Rotary - a need for skeleton watch fulfilled, as above when bought I was not collector yet. Retail. Hand wound.
Poljot - holds special place in my heart, as it is gift from my father. Was broken until summer 2015 when it was fixed back in Poland. Gift. Hand wound.
Seiko Sportura - watch that for real kicked of collection, bought it for looks (red/black combination being my favourites) and GMT complication (travelled a lot at a time). Still one of the top favorites. Retail. Quartz Kinetic.
Seiko Diver's - in fight for first place with Hamilton, great weight and the Japan made model, I love everything about it. Online store. Automatic.









On the picture above from top left to bottom right:


Seiko 5 Diver's - have to had one of legendary Seiko 5 movements, again in my favourite colours. eBay. Automatic.
Swatch - I came by chance across it on eBay and was to win at very low price, I respect the brand so bought it. eBay. Automatic.
Favre-Leuba - twin power spring, black dial with distinctive red second dial, was enough for me to want it. eBay. Hand wound.
Sekonda - had one fixed in Poland, gave it to friend as he helped out with servicing it. The old was lacking date so this one replaced it. Watch in perfect condition and gold plated (unusual for the brand). eBay. Hand wound.
Belair Alarm - this one is a bit of mystery as I never was really able to find much information about. Very rare, in my opinion, mechanical alarm complication. eBay. Hand wound.









On the picture above from top left to bottom right:


Grilltimer - kickstarter that I got involved in. Meat cooking times around the bezel, can't beat that for BBQs with friend. Kickstarter. Quartz.
Time - made in 1976, very good shape for that age and is accurate. I really like the shape of casing and dial on this watch. eBay. Automatic.
Citizen - really cheap and I like the small detail on second hand, colour is nice too. eBay. Quartz.
Accurist - I think it was made around 60s/70s, very slim mechanism, required fixing and that happened summer of 2015. I really like to watch for how comfortable it is. Strap original. eBay. Hand wound.
Citizen - simple chronograph, I like how bracelet is part of the casing to create one piece. Retail. Quartz.
Casio - needed to test my polishing pastes and skills around them, watch with massive scratch on lens, bought in 'bulk' with two others. eBay. Quartz.
Casio - absolute classic that I had to have. Online store. Quartz.
HMT Sona - read that company was about to shut down, love the texture on dial and of course red second hand. eBay. Hand wound.
Casio G-Shock - solar powered, self setting with atomic close, everyone needs one ;-). eBay. Quartz.
HMT - I'm really into red and preserving history. eBay. Hand wound.
Reaction by Kenneth Cole - large size, nice band and colour of dial. Acquired before collection began. Retail. Quarter.
Timex - quite old and still all original. Very cool presentation of date with separate dial rings for day of week and day of month. eBay quartz.









On the picture above, from right to left this time:


Molnija - first pocket watch in collection, I'm worried it actually might start a 'sub-collection'. eBay. Hand wound.
Ingersoll - second in collection. I really like the dial and the fact that you push the crown down to set the time. eBay hand wound.
Sekonda - bought it cheap in set with cufflinks that I really liked. Then I found out that watch was in ownership of a father that passed away and that set was put up for auction. That gave it really personal feel. I doubt I wear it but I'll keep it running as tribute. eBay. Quartz.
Lego Batman watch - this will be first watch for my son once he decides to wear it. eBay. Quartz.
The white thing - given to me as a joke from my Girlfriend's father.
The bling thing - same as above 

To accommodate all of the above I have 3 boxes (12 slots each) and a watch winder. I have a cheap set of tools that help me with basic 'operations' on watches. One of the boxes has a drawer for bands, straps, bracelets and cufflinks:









Not shown are my Girlfirend's watches (DKNY quartz, Casio classic quartz, Skagen Ceramic). Also my first Seiko Diver's SKX007 is in Poland with hope to be fixed (running late no matter what).

In the post there is a Citizen Eco-Drive - birthday present for my 'better half' and Orient Independence Automatic - watch that I wanted for it's own in house movement and great display of week day and month day on dial that is very symmetrical and I find it attractive.

For all of you who actually survived reading all of this I salute ;-)

Thanks for watching.

Piotr


----------



## Blais223

View attachment 7473146


Starting at the top left and going right... if i could only find a way to adjust the picture
1. Armani Ceramica Tank
2. Coach Bleeker
3. Wenger Aerograph
4. Burberry Sport Diver
5. Casio MT-G
6. Fortis from 19XX- It's a hound wound 30- 40's ish model that I still need to go get it checked out.
7.Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronogrpah with Diamonds and ceramic insterts
8. Breitling B-2
9. Wenger Ocean
10. Tissot Le Locle Automatic
Not pictured are the Suunto Core in all black, and a Hamilton Jazzmaster square


----------



## eggnspoons

TOP


Casio F-91W (my first ever watch, Not the original)
Orient Mako Diver
Seiko SNZH
Cholex Sea-Dweller (a good one)
vostok komandirskie (modded)

BOTTOM


Parnis with Seagull 3600 movement
AV-8 Lancaster Bomber
Orient Open Heart automatic
Armani Swiss Quartz Chrono (gift 12 years ago)
Chinese $5 skeleton crap

Had only one watch in December 2015, fair to say I have the bug.....I also have two AV-8's to sell!
Interested in a 24 hour and a single hand watch next

Thanks for looking


----------



## blowfish89

Top Row - Seiko SNKM97, Orient Curator, Citizen BL5250-02L
Bottom Row - C. Ward C9 FLE, Vintage Submariner 16800, Squale 50 Atmos Super Matte


----------



## Fatboi_ET

blowfish89 said:


> Top Row - Seiko SNKM97, Orient Curator, Citizen BL5250-02L
> Bottom Row - C. Ward C9 FLE, Vintage Submariner 16800, Squale 50 Atmos Super Matte


Surely you have another box full of watches...?


----------



## blowfish89

Fatboi_ET said:


> Surely you have another box full of watches...?


No. Just a Sistem51, a HMT white pilot and a Fossil. Tbh, I only have 3 watches - the Rolex, CW and Squale, the rest are all gifts or sentimental. I'm selling the Christopher Ward here so the Swatch can make it into the main box.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

blowfish89 said:


> No. Just a Sistem51, a HMT white pilot and a Fossil. Tbh, I only have 3 watches - the Rolex, CW and Squale, the rest are all gifts or sentimental. I'm selling the Christopher Ward here so the Swatch can make it into the main box.


Some day I intend to consolidate my collection too... Just not yet. 
I certainly cannot afford any of your core collection


----------



## neuorder

I'm a newbie to the watch world, but here's my modest-sized collection. All quartz. I have a list of automatics to buy including a Seiko 5 SNK-809, Orient Blue Ray, and Rider M002. For my birthday last year, my girlfriend made me the box and pillows, engraved my initials, and gave me the Tissot. Straps are for the Weekender.


----------



## blowfish89

Fatboi_ET said:


> Some day I intend to consolidate my collection too... Just not yet.
> I certainly cannot afford any of your core collection


Patience, time and saving up.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I posted here a while back but here is my collection again with some new additions and a description.

Been a watch wearer/lover since my childhood. I buy a new piece every 18 months or so. I like to try and be in control of my addiction.

This box is my main rotation.









Left to right:

Hamilton Khaki X-Wind - my first proper Swiss made auto, 30th Birthday gift. Massive watch, chose this before I knew what really suited me. Doesn't get worn as often as I'd like, love it though.
Seiko Arctura Alarm Chronograph, 30th Birthday gift, another large piece that doesn't get much wrist time, shame as it's really well made.
Seiko SARB035 - latest toy, alternates nicely with my Certina for work. I was recommended a SARB033 on this forum when I was considering the Certina DS-1. Fancied a white dial so went with the 035, imported from Japan, great watch for the price and nice size for me.
Certina DS-1 - my favourite, gets the most wrist time. Originally wanted a Tag Carrera but my wallet wouldn't allow, this was the alternative.
Orient Mako - I bought this to see what all the fuss was about, it lives up to the hype. I use this mainly as a beater.
Orient Bambino - I bought this as I didn't own a dress watch, nice vintage style but a tad too big, could do with being 38mm or smaller.
Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military - I already had a dive watch in the Orient Mako but I wanted something of higher quality. I had been contemplating a standard Ocean 1 but went with the OVM as it was more unique and a homage to the 5517 milsub rather than the standard Rolex sub. Bought it at the end of the MK1 run.

This second box holds every other watch I've ever owned barring a couple of old digital Casio's from when I was a kid. Mostly 'fashion' watches but a couple of retro 70's pieces in there too.









Left to right:

Swatch Irony Your Turn - 30th Birthday gift from work colleagues, absolutely bloody massive!!
Commodore LED - 1970's.
Nixon Rotolog Leather - fashion piece.
Lorus Titanium, probably my third ever watch and first analogue after wearing Casio digitals as a kid.
Casio G-Shock Gulfman - gym and festival watch.
OMAX Spaceman - 1970's piece, always liked the design before I moved into the realm of proper watches, would have preferred to find one in a colour other than red. In awesome condition for it's age.
Nixon Dictator - fashion piece.
Accurist Accu2. - Wore this for one for years!
Sicura Jump Hour - found this beauty after hunting for one for a few years, in great nick considering it's from the 70's.
Casio Databank - my uncle had an older model of one of these when I was a kid and I always loved it. Got gifted this one a few years ago.
PIMP 'Pimpin ain't easy' - this replaced my Accurist, imported from Japan, interesting way of telling the time via blue LED dots.

Next on the list is a 40mm or under auto chrono if I can ever find one that floats my boat.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DC guy

Since my November update (Share your collection: Part three - Page 49), I sold 2 watches and bought an Amphibian SE. Also changed a lot of straps.









Again, the box is organized by metal color, band color, and dial size. Also, I put the dressiest watches on the top row, but as it turns out, the majority of my collection is on the dressy side. Partly it's because I am extremely unathletic and thus feel silly wearing sports or aviation watches.

But reviewing my collection also made me realize how much my preferences have evolved during my first year in this hobby, mostly toward "dressier" features. Check out these revealing factoids.

- Sunburst/texture: 7 of my 12 watches have sunburst dials. 50% feature guilloche or other texture. 3 have sunbursts AND texture. Only 2 of my watches are plain black or white.

- Dropping numbers: I used to prefer watches with full Arabic dials, but now all those numerals look busy to me. Two thirds of my collection use stick/dot markers. Only 2 of my watches have full Arabics, and 2 have partial.

- Raise it up: The markers on 11 out of 12 watches are applied/raised. The last 1 has a sandwich dial. No flat printed indices for me.

- Batteries not included: I went from 100% quartz to 75% mechanical (5 automatic, 4 handwinding). Of my 3 battery watches, 1 is a tuning fork not a quartz.

- Why pay retail?: I acquired two thirds of my watches secondhand. Half my collection is vintage. I only paid full fare for 2 special edition/project watches and 1 Seiko that cost me less in Tokyo than on f29. Plus I got 1 new watch as a gift.

- Globalization: My collection now includes 5 Russian watches (3 Soviet), 4 Swiss, 1 Japanese, 1 Chinese, and 1 Made in USA.

- Unshackled: 5 out of 6 of my watches are on leather or NATOs. Having lost the taste for cold steel, I popped the manacles off 3 of my 4 bracelet watches. I do keep 1 watch on a dressy mesh.

I can already see myself reversing some of these trends going forward. It's all part of the hobby.


----------



## Imbiton

.


----------



## Pjbwatches

My collection at the moment. With a couple of new additions. 
Certina ds-2 
Sultana automatic


----------



## 2Legit

Most recent pics I took. The Tuna Monster has since been moved and gearing up to move the OM, SKX, Scorpionfish, and possibly Blumo. Working on a new up-cycled acquisition


----------



## PowerChucker

here is my small very affordable collection. nothing special, but I like it so far.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

PowerChucker said:


> here is my small very affordable collection. nothing special, but I like it so far.


Love the Bulova!


----------



## Timepiecework

Two gentlemen. Got them in low price now want to get rid of them but it seems not as popular as I think. 


Bulgari
Daniel Roth Grand Lune
brrp46c14gldmp


Bulgari
Daniel Roth Papillon Voyageur GMT Jumping Hours
brrp46c14glgmtp


----------



## tygrysastyl

Timepiecework said:


> Two gentlemen. Got them in low price now want to get rid of them but it seems not as popular as I think.
> 
> Bulgari
> Daniel Roth Grand Lune
> brrp46c14gldmp
> 
> Bulgari
> Daniel Roth Papillon Voyageur GMT Jumping Hours
> brrp46c14glgmtp


Stunning watch.


----------



## Jesus

mine

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

Missing Doxa 300T SR as off on holiday for restoration.









Please forgive the picture. Got a new (decent) camera which picks up EVERY speck.


----------



## TimeDilation

Not all of them, but the ones that make the top 24 in the rotation/watch box. 
Very much an "affordables" collection especially on a teacher's salary ha ha, but I am thankful for what I have.


----------



## georgefl74

TimeDilation said:


> Not all of them, but the ones that make the top 24 in the rotation/watch box.
> Very much an "affordables" collection especially on a teacher's salary ha ha, but I am thankful for what I have.
> View attachment 7628082


Nice! Hey what's those two Seikos top row?


----------



## TimeDilation

They are part of the recraft series. Just got them and absolutely love them. SNKM97 and SNKN01. 
View attachment 7631058




georgefl74 said:


> Nice! Hey what's those two Seikos top row?


----------



## 2Legit

Eleuthera said:


> Missing Doxa 300T SR as off on holiday for restoration.
> 
> View attachment 7618186
> 
> 
> Please forgive the picture. Got a new (decent) camera which picks up EVERY speck.


Great collection...digging the Steinhart


----------



## BillBliss

One was my dad's, guess? I blame him for my watch problem. Looking for a dress square/rectangle for that last spot and the swatch will probably get bounced. I'll be one in one out from there, maybe some new straps, maybe....anyway.


----------



## eblackmo

Top L->R
Laco Saarbrucken
Steinhart B Uhr Ti
Sinn 857
Aviator/Poljot pilot

Bottom L->R
Laco mini replika type b (my latest acquisition)
Steinhart B Uhr
Archimede B Uhr
Stowa TO1


----------



## Sloniu

three in road, rest in box


----------



## Iliyan

2Legit said:


> Most recent pics I took. The Tuna Monster has since been moved and gearing up to move the OM, SKX, Scorpionfish, and possibly Blumo. Working on a new up-cycled acquisition


What's the strap on the OM?


----------



## ARMADUK

DC guy said:


> Since my November update (Share your collection: Part three - Page 49), I sold 2 watches and bought an Amphibian SE. Also changed a lot of straps.
> 
> View attachment 7578218
> 
> 
> Again, the box is organized by metal color, band color, and dial size. Also, I put the dressiest watches on the top row, but as it turns out, the majority of my collection is on the dressy side. Partly it's because I am extremely unathletic and thus feel silly wearing sports or aviation watches.
> 
> But reviewing my collection also made me realize how much my preferences have evolved during my first year in this hobby, mostly toward "dressier" features. Check out these revealing factoids.
> 
> - Sunburst/texture: 7 of my 12 watches have sunburst dials. 50% feature guilloche or other texture. 3 have sunbursts AND texture. Only 2 of my watches are plain black or white.
> 
> - Dropping numbers: I used to prefer watches with full Arabic dials, but now all those numerals look busy to me. Two thirds of my collection use stick/dot markers. Only 2 of my watches have full Arabics, and 2 have partial.
> 
> - Raise it up: The markers on 11 out of 12 watches are applied/raised. The last 1 has a sandwich dial. No flat printed indices for me.
> 
> - Batteries not included: I went from 100% quartz to 75% mechanical (5 automatic, 4 handwinding). Of my 3 battery watches, 1 is a tuning fork not a quartz.
> 
> - Why pay retail?: I acquired two thirds of my watches secondhand. Half my collection is vintage. I only paid full fare for 2 special edition/project watches and 1 Seiko that cost me less in Tokyo than on f29. Plus I got 1 new watch as a gift.
> 
> - Globalization: My collection now includes 5 Russian watches (3 Soviet), 4 Swiss, 1 Japanese, 1 Chinese, and 1 Made in USA.
> 
> - Unshackled: 5 out of 6 of my watches are on leather or NATOs. Having lost the taste for cold steel, I popped the manacles off 3 of my 4 bracelet watches. I do keep 1 watch on a dressy mesh.
> 
> I can already see myself reversing some of these trends going forward. It's all part of the hobby.


what is the second in the top row?


----------



## DC guy

It's the F72 GMT project watch, just delivered last fall. I don't know if there are any left, but you can find out here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f502/32-few-gmts-still-available-2567386.html

BTW, forget to mention that all my watches are identified and individually photographed in my profile, https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=392842


----------



## igorsfc




----------



## mparthas

Here's my collection in order of size. Two watches, that are missing, are being serviced; a Tissot Le Locle, and an Omega Seamster 007.

Top row: Omega Deville Quartz, Citizen Stiletto, Citizen Vintage Automatic, Seiko 5, Hmt Pilot, HMT JAnata, HMT Janata, HMT Janata, 
Middle Row: Timex, Rotary Reverso, Citizen Eco drive, old Cartier, Citizen Eco Drive, Vostok Amphibian, and Rotary
Bottom Row: Tissot T-desire, Timex Expedition, Rodina, Orient Bambino II, Orient Producer, Mondaine Retro Automatic, and Parnis power reserve

Can you tell which watch I wore most recently? It happens to be my current favorite.


----------



## Timepiecework

tygrysastyl said:


> Timepiecework said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two gentlemen. Got them in low price now want to get rid of them but it seems not as popular as I think.
> 
> Bulgari
> Daniel Roth Grand Lune
> brrp46c14gldmp
> 
> Bulgari
> Daniel Roth Papillon Voyageur GMT Jumping Hours
> brrp46c14glgmtp
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning watch.
Click to expand...

Thank you. All the best.


----------



## 2Legit

Iliyan said:


> What's the strap on the OM?


Bonetto Cinturini 300D


----------



## DC guy

mparthas said:


> Can you tell which watch I wore most recently? It happens to be my current favorite.


I'll guess the Amphibia based on the date window. Though I'm surprised you kept it on the OEM bracelet!

Even more surprised that you slipped a friggin CARTIER smack dab in the middle of your otherwise affordable collection.


----------



## blowfish89

Just posted a SOTC thread here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762.html
But these three.


----------



## realRyan

My modest watch collection. Dont know why they're sideways, unedited photos rotate and when I rotate them right in photo editor to counter act it they dont rotate when uploaded ...


----------



## Shrodinkee

My "I saw a bargain" collection, everything except the Glycine came from something I saw on the F71 deals thread.

Thanks to everyone sharing the deals!!!

Clockwise from top left:

Muhle Glashutte Germanika I, Orient Ray, Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, Glycine Airman 9, Alpina Startimer Chrono, Orient Defender, Eterna Kontiki Chrono.


----------



## Alsing

Anyone here feels that the current watchboxes in the market are boring and very unexciting? 

I'm designing a watchbox and looking to see if what your needs are for watchboxes.


----------



## DPflaumer

I wanted to take a new collection photo this weekend but didn't get around to it. Maybe this evening.


----------



## Iliyan

Alsing said:


> Anyone here feels that the current watchboxes in the market are boring and very unexciting?
> 
> I'm designing a watchbox and looking to see if what your needs are for watchboxes.


Hm, I'm not sure I expect anything too exciting from a watchbox. It holds watches. On pillows. Has a lid...It would be interesting to see your design and idea for making them exciting.


----------



## SK75

Sorry for the bad picture quality but that's currently the best I can do with my phone:


----------



## Jpstepancic

Alsing said:


> Anyone here feels that the current watchboxes in the market are boring and very unexciting?
> 
> I'm designing a watchbox and looking to see if what your needs are for watchboxes.


I should be finishing mine up in the next couple of weeks. I totally agree. I wanted one box to do it all: watches on pillows that I don't normally use on a daily basis, removable tray that houses the watches I do wear on a daily basis, and a compartment for all my straps that is not a drawer. I think I have a good one in the making....


----------



## Hornet99

Here is the current state of the Hornet's nest.............



Top row (left to right): Eterna gold watch from 1960 / Citizen eco-drive Ti / Parnis B&R GMT homage / Tempest Commodore Ti 
Bottom row (left to right): Rodina / Raven vintage 40mm / Kemmner Turtle / Helson shark diver 42mm / Kemmner 007 Harley







..........oh, and three empty slots :think:


----------



## TimeDilation

Had a couple of updates so I thought I would share the main watch box or "the top 24" as I call them. Ahhh affordables, gotta love 'em.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Pics from 2day...*


----------



## alex79

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pics from 2day...*


Master S


----------



## DMCBanshee

alex79 said:


> Master S


Haha thanks Alex!


----------



## TomFord

Hornet99 said:


> Here is the current state of the Hornet's nest.............
> 
> 
> 
> Top row (left to right): Eterna gold watch from 1960 / Citizen eco-drive Ti / Parnis B&R GMT homage / Tempest Commodore Ti
> Bottom row (left to right): Rodina / Raven vintage 40mm / Kemmner Turtle / Helson shark diver 42mm / Kemmner 007 Harley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........oh, and three empty slots :think:


I would happily take that Raven off your hands (or wrist lol). Such a beautiful watch.;-)


----------



## DPflaumer

As things currently stand:

Movado Datron
Victorinox Officer
Alpina Alpiner
Mühle Glashütte 29er 
Oris Swiss Hunter PS
Seiko Alpinist










I think I'm going to flip the first three and pick up a Nomos Club. I've always really liked it and, despite the lack of bracelet, it really fits the versatile, sporty feel the other three keepers embody.


----------



## Predator22

I've posted these before when I introduced myself here in WUS forums. Figure I'd post them again, with a new addition of the Navihawk!


----------



## Alsing

what do you think?


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Predator22 said:


> I've posted these before when I introduced myself here in WUS forums. Figure I'd post them again, with a new addition of the Navihawk!
> View attachment 7920594
> View attachment 7920602
> View attachment 7920610


Nice collection... from what I can see... Barely! 
Awful photos! 
Please wait for your auto focus to do its thing before you hit capture. 
Any chance for better pics?


----------



## Predator22

Sorry about the crappy photos, didn't notice them until now. Lets try this again...


----------



## Philcore

This is watch case 1 - the stuff I wear often enough that I keep it out. Watch case 2 isn't even worth posting photos of (not that these are anything fantastic either...) That contains a Stuhrling skeleton auto, a random Relic faux diver, a Casio non-g shock ani-digi, and a Red Line Speed Rush that is a monster even on my large wrist and I can rarely wear. 

Pictured in the photo L-R:

Casio ef503, Invicta 9404 auto, Timex Expedition something, Lancaster Italy Apollo, Invicta 8926, Grovana moon phase

Naviforce something, Casio ef539, Air Blue Papa Praesto, and Victorinox Maverick, chrono classic, and officers gent 125.


----------



## s_buba

I have added a seiko 5 since picture was taken and also have an orient on the way from rakuten


----------



## Predator22

Philcore, that's a nice mature collection! Congrats!


----------



## Philcore

Predator22 said:


> Philcore, that's a nice mature collection! Congrats!


Thanks! I think it's pretty versatile and I'm pretty happy with it. The only things I feel I'm really missing are a true dress watch and some sort of centerpiece grail watch. I'm on the hunt for a dress watch I like but it wouldn't be worn that often. I still have a grail or two I would love to own but I can't justify spending $2000 just yet...Someday.


----------



## mroatman

Here are a few.


----------



## Predator22

Philcore said:


> Predator22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philcore, that's a nice mature collection! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think it's pretty versatile and I'm pretty happy with it. The only things I feel I'm really missing are a true dress watch and some sort of centerpiece grail watch. I'm on the hunt for a dress watch I like but it wouldn't be worn that often. I still have a grail or two I would love to own but I can't justify spending $2000 just yet...Someday.
Click to expand...

Yea, I've been looking for a nice dress watch for a wedding and to have a dress watch overall (as most of my watches are divers on silicone bands and metal bracelet). I need a nice leather band dress watch (within my meager budget) Citizen makes nice dress watches. I like them with Roman numerals. BM7190-05A, AO9000-06B. Pulsar (Seiko) has the PP6173. Kenneth Cole has the 1568. Bulova had the 96A133. Those are the ones on my wish list as of now.


----------



## Elbakalao

My current squad. Happy Saturday. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Should be starting next week with a revamped lineup + new MVP in rotation...







(Need a replacement SKX023 to make this all true though)


----------



## SeanE

JoshuaJev said:


> View attachment 7292466
> 
> 
> I did a little spring cleaning. Decided to sell a few watches and this is what I'm keeping. Updated a couple of them with new straps as well.
> 
> (Left to Right)
> Magrette Vantage Bronze, Seiko Sarb035, Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500, Vintage Breitling, and Squale GMT Ceramica


Perfect blend there


----------



## Lukas Frey

My automatics that I got on ebay. The Hamilton is a bit scratched, but I got a nice custom band with a Pre-V buckle.


----------



## DC guy

My first four SOTC posts were highly analytical, and this one is no different. My idiot-savant brain keeps slicing and dicing my collection along different axes, and I can't help it. In part, I'm trying to rationalize my ongoing decisions to add/jettison certain watches.

So here you go, a freakin spreadsheet dissecting my collection into 3 categories: Dressy, Daily, and Different. "Daily" meaning nice enough for the office, but also cool with jeans. I suppose many of you might add a fourth "D" for Divers, but those don't interest me personally (I just have a couple for swimming).

On the Y axis are the 3 shoe/belt buckle color combos my watches have to match.









Some watches can move up and down with strap changes, but this is a pretty good overview.

So what does the table tell us?

1) I have one too many black-strapped dress watches (gray column, middle row). It's 'cause I just bought a Tissot Le Locle last week. Now there's a big target on the Wenger Escort Rectangle (next to the Tissot), although it's the only black dial in my collection. If I end up selling the Wenger, I'll want to pick up a flieger or other black faced watch in the future.

2) I have 3 Daily watches to go with my brown/silver outfits (yellow column, top). No worries -- that is what I wear most often, so I need some variety here. And I have it: a small, square, beige, vintage Raketa; a big, silver Movado chrono; and a midsize, blue Amphibia SE on a sporty bracelet.

3) I might have one too many gold Daily watches (yellow column, bottom). But I'd have a hard time parting with either of these. In the fall, I do tend to wear a lot of brown/gold outfits, and there is variation in style/size/color, so I think it's ok.

4) In the Different category, I have 2 watches (Raketa Copernicus and Bulova Accutron) whose colors are already covered under the Daily and Dressy categories. That being the case, these 2 are never my first choice when getting dressed, so they end up with little wrist time. I own them only because I find them interesting/sentimental. But that's kind of a weak excuse, so I just put my Copernicus up for sale. Won't sell the Accutron because it was my dad's.

I suppose many of you have no need for 3-4 dress watches (or even 1), but in my career, I wear them quite a bit, and I love them.


----------



## James_

My trio.


----------



## Ruggs

What are those two chronographs in the middle?


----------



## Ruggs

mroatman said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 7962186


What are the two chronographs in the middle? Great collection BTW!


----------



## kyliebert

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 7653770
> 
> 
> Top L->R
> Laco Saarbrucken
> Steinhart B Uhr Ti
> Sinn 857
> Aviator/Poljot pilot
> 
> Bottom L->R
> Laco mini replika type b (my latest acquisition)
> Steinhart B Uhr
> Archimede B Uhr
> Stowa TO1


Absolutely love that Stowa! I was just wondering if you like Pilot watches? No particular reason...just wondering??


----------



## kyliebert

Here's mine. Really am enjoying them.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Ruggs said:


> What are the two chronographs in the middle? Great collection BTW!


Thanks, Ruggs. I believe you are referring either to the Strela or the ОКЕАН, both classic Soviet chronographs. If you would like more information about either, please let me know.


----------



## eblackmo

kyliebert said:


> Absolutely love that Stowa! I was just wondering if you like Pilot watches? No particular reason...just wondering??


Thanks. I like the utilitarianism and history behind them. Generally i like tool watches. As opposed to other styles.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

DC guy said:


> My first four SOTC posts were highly analytical, and this one is no different. My idiot-savant brain keeps slicing and dicing my collection along different axes, and I can't help it. In part, I'm trying to rationalize my ongoing decisions to add/jettison certain watches.
> 
> So here you go, a freakin spreadsheet dissecting my collection into 3 categories: Dressy, Daily, and Different. "Daily" meaning nice enough for the office, but also cool with jeans. I suppose many of you might add a fourth "D" for Divers, but those don't interest me personally (I just have a couple for swimming).
> 
> On the Y axis are the 3 shoe/belt buckle color combos my watches have to match.
> 
> View attachment 8022602
> 
> 
> Some watches can move up and down with strap changes, but this is a pretty good overview.
> 
> So what does the table tell us?
> 
> 1) I have one too many black-strapped dress watches (gray column, middle row). It's 'cause I just bought a Tissot Le Locle last week. Now there's a big target on the Wenger Escort Rectangle (next to the Tissot), although it's the only black dial in my collection. If I end up selling the Wenger, I'll want to pick up a flieger or other black faced watch in the future.
> 
> 2) I have 3 Daily watches to go with my brown/silver outfits (yellow column, top). No worries -- that is what I wear most often, so I need some variety here. And I have it: a small, square, beige, vintage Raketa; a big, silver Movado chrono; and a midsize, blue Amphibia SE on a sporty bracelet.
> 
> 3) I might have one too many gold Daily watches (yellow column, bottom). But I'd have a hard time parting with either of these. In the fall, I do tend to wear a lot of brown/gold outfits, and there is variation in style/size/color, so I think it's ok.
> 
> 4) In the Different category, I have 2 watches (Raketa Copernicus and Bulova Accutron) whose colors are already covered under the Daily and Dressy categories. That being the case, these 2 are never my first choice when getting dressed, so they end up with little wrist time. I own them only because I find them interesting/sentimental. But that's kind of a weak excuse, so I just put my Copernicus up for sale. Won't sell the Accutron because it was my dad's.
> 
> I suppose many of you have no need for 3-4 dress watches (or even 1), but in my career, I wear them quite a bit, and I love them.


Loving the analytical approach to your collection :-!.


----------



## R2rs

Jeez, all those collections with more than 5 watches... Do you rally wear all of them? I have 8 in my box, but wear only 3, max 4, the rest is just sitting in a box for years! No use!


----------



## Hornet99

R2rs said:


> Jeez, all those collections with more than 5 watches... Do you rally wear all of them? I have 8 in my box, but wear only 3, max 4, the rest is just sitting in a box for years! No use!


Might as well ask why anyone needs more than one watch if you want to go down that road.......;-)


----------



## Philcore

R2rs said:


> Jeez, all those collections with more than 5 watches... Do you rally wear all of them? I have 8 in my box, but wear only 3, max 4, the rest is just sitting in a box for years! No use!


Whenever anyone asks that question I always respond with "More than I need, less than I want".

My current collection stands at around 18 - I can honestly say I probably wear 13 of them with any sort of regularity. The other 5 are either mistakes or I've just grown out of the style and aren't even worth flipping at this point.

I like variety and wearing something different every day though so 13 to me isn't a lot.


----------



## chinchillasong

R2rs said:


> Jeez, all those collections with more than 5 watches... Do you rally wear all of them? I have 8 in my box, but wear only 3, max 4, the rest is just sitting in a box for years! No use!


Yes, a box of 8 is perfect.
The problem is that I keep grabbing the watches which were put in the drawer, so they end up in the box again.


----------



## cel4145

Hornet99 said:


> Might as well ask why anyone needs more than one watch if you want to go down that road.......;-)


No doubt. The idea that anything on WUS is about need is....well...extremely naive or self-deluded


----------



## m0rt

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, a box of 8 is perfect.
> The problem is that I keep grabbing the watches which were put in the drawer, so they end up in the box again.
> 
> View attachment 8059506


I have a box of 30...


----------



## mroatman

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, a box of 8 is perfect.





m0rt said:


> I have a box of 30...


I have a box of 700...


----------



## Hornet99

mroatman said:


> I have a box of 700...
> 
> View attachment 8064802


Old drawing storage unit converted into a watch storage facility? I'll need to see the draws open to belive.......


----------



## Hornet99

mroatman said:


> I have a box of 700...
> 
> View attachment 8064802


Old drawing storage unit converted into a watch storage facility? I'll need to see the draws open to believe.......


----------



## mroatman

Hornet99 said:


> Old drawing storage unit converted into a watch storage facility? I'll need to see the drawers open to believe.......


Skeptic!


----------



## eblackmo

mroatman said:


> Skeptic!
> 
> View attachment 8065786
> 
> 
> View attachment 8065802


:-O


----------



## heirmyles

mroatman said:


> Skeptic!
> 
> View attachment 8065786
> 
> 
> View attachment 8065802


Whaaaaa? Incredible!


----------



## mroatman

Website tells all --> http://mroatman.wix.com/watches-of-the-ussr


----------



## Iliyan

mroatman said:


> Website tells all --> http://mroatman.wix.com/watches-of-the-ussr


That's very impressive! Amazing collection, which unlike most accumulations around here is an actual collection. Bravo!


----------



## savagespawn

I purchased a parnis in 2012 and it broke this year and I wanted a new watch this is what happened...

Seiko Solar 









Citizen BY0100 









I feel this does not count.. 









Nighthawk 









ETO










Voyager


----------



## gunnersfan16

savagespawn said:


> I purchased a parnis in 2012 and it broke this year and I wanted a new watch this is what happened...
> 
> Seiko Solar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen BY0100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this does not count..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighthawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager


What kind of strap do you have on that Hamilton? Beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn

gunnersfan16 said:


> What kind of strap do you have on that Hamilton? Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It cam from a Parnis power reserve watch. It's about 4 years old stap still going strong, the watch not so much...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/43mm-parnis-w...omatic-mens-watch413-/121969332794?nav=SEARCH


----------



## RotorRonin

The current collection:


----------



## stewham

Here's how my collection looks right now.


----------



## Capt Obvious

Here is my entire collection at present. I have gotten rid of everything but my Air Blue Charlie and my Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-34L.








But, my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III should be here in a few days. I also have a Deaumar Ensign preordered.

Future purchases include a Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel and a NTH Scorpene.


----------



## Morethan1

A few weeks ago. Things have changed ever since.


----------



## Hasaf

I really feel that I am reaching the limit of what I want. I sometimes look at other watches; but nothing leaves me reaching for my checkbook (. . . I just said "checkbook" that really dates me . . .).


----------



## kinglee

My very modest "affordable" collection. 2 Seiko's, 2 Casio's, 2 Timex, 1 Citizen, 1 Fossil and 1 Wenger 'Swiss Army'. 3 Chrono's, 3 Divers, 2 field and 1 'dresser'. I really want an orange diver and a light colored dial 'field' watch to round it out. That might hold me for about a year!


----------



## cvs377

Here's mine.


----------



## Itubij

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is my entire collection at present. I have gotten rid of everything but my Air Blue Charlie and my Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-34L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III should be here in a few days. I also have a Deaumar Ensign preordered.
> 
> Future purchases include a Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel and a NTH Scorpene.


What's your impression of the Air Blue?


----------



## Capt Obvious

Itubij said:


> What's your impression of the Air Blue?


Honestly I love it. The logo is very polarizing though. Either you don't mind it or you hate the watch because of it. It will lose 1 second per day also.


----------



## ARMADUK

mroatman said:


> I have a box of 700...
> 
> View attachment 8064802


----------



## minchomexa

Capt Obvious said:


> Honestly I love it. The logo is very polarizing though. Either you don't mind it or you hate the watch because of it. It will lose 1 second per day also.


 plus 1 for Air Blue, logo is not the best, but very solid watch!


----------



## Tman3000

I'm in the process of clearing a bunch of old watches out and trying to get new watches which fit with what I want to do with my collection so I decided to take a picture of what I currently have. Plus the box is full so I have no choice ;-). I guess this will be the "before" photos and hopefully as I start to get rid of some junk and add some better watches I'll be able to post an after 

The watches are arranged in order of when I bought them, working from the top left corner. The last watch is an old Seiko my dad recently gave me from when he was in university in the 80's I think. He can never seem to remember where or when he got anything these days ha ha.

The first watch I ever bought was when blue Fossil in the top left slot, I think it was called the Kaliedo because it changes from a blue dial to a red dial if you press the pusher, I bought it when in 2001 when I was in high school, its been pretty durable except when I shattered the crystal (or possibly glass) on it and had to replace it about 12 years ago, hardly ever wear it. The most recent watch I bought in the box is the Seiko Recraft SNKN39, I loved this watch the second I saw it and I just had to buy it. I have it on a brown leather strap, but I also still have the original orange canvas and a nice black leather strap with orange stitching. Hope you enjoyed my humble collection!









Not pictured: Seiko SNZH57 which is coming soon!!!


----------



## georgefl74

mroatman said:


> Skeptic!
> 
> View attachment 8065786
> 
> 
> View attachment 8065802


So where's the box with your divers?


----------



## mroatman

georgefl74 said:


> So where's the box with your divers?


Ha!

To be honest, I don't have many (maybe 20 or so -- I realize this is all relative). I primarily collect pre-1970 Soviet watches, and the Soviets just didn't have that many divers developed back then.

That said, I do have one special "box" with a diver inside: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/holy-grail-photo-heavy-3209042.html#post29312466


----------



## Hitlnao

stewham said:


> Here's how my collection looks right now.


Which model is the Grand Seiko?


----------



## Tieso

Hi All, I've been lurking on WUS for a longtime, but just recently came out of the shadows. Here's my very small collection of three affordable watches!

Thanks to all the users here, I already ordered and just dressed my D304 with a new strap. So much better with the Hadley Roma MS906 Tan 18R strap!


----------



## stewham

Hitlnao said:


> Which model is the Grand Seiko?


The Grand Seiko is a SBGR053


----------



## Level.5x

Took some updated photos of the collection after my latest acquisition, the SARB017 Alpinist. So as of now, I've accumulated 11 automatics since starting my journey in to the world of mechanical watches.

Below is in chronological order from the Seiko SNK809 to the Seiko SARB017. Photos are also in order from right to left of when I purchased 


Brand:*Seiko*Model:*SNK809 Seiko 5 with Black Canvas Strap *MovementAutomatic SEIKO Cal. 7S26B, 21 jewelsLug2Lug Length:43mmCase Diameter:37mmPurchase Date5/26/2015Brand:*Orient*Model:*Ray Raven EM65007B with IP Coating*MovementAutomatic ORIENT Cal. 46943, 21 jewels Lug2Lug Length:47mmCase Diameter:41.5mmPurchase Date6/6/2015Brand:*Melbourne Watch Co.*Model:*Flinders - White Dial*MovementAutomatic Miyota 9015, 24 jewels, 28,800 bphLug2Lug Length:47mmCase Diameter:40mmPurchase Date6/7/2015Brand:*Steinhart*Model:*Ocean One Vintage Red - T0226*MovementAutomatic ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels, 28,800 bphLug2Lug Length:50mmCase Diameter:42mmPurchase Date7/16/2015Brand:*Orient*Model:*Planet Orient - FM00001B*MovementAutomatic ORIENT Cal. 46U40, 21 jewelsLug2Lug Length:51mmCase Diameter:44.5mmPurchase Date7/19/2015Brand:*Tissot*Model:*T-Classic Powermatic - T0874074405700*MovementAutomatic - Powermatic 80, modified ETA 2824Lug2Lug Length:48.5mmCase Diameter:40mmPurchase Date8/30/2015Brand:*Christopher Ward*Model:*C60 Trident-Pro 600*MovementAutomatic Sellita SW-200, 26 jewel, 28,800 bphLug2Lug Length:51mmCase Diameter:43mmPurchase Date9/19/2015Brand:*Hamilton*Model:*Navy Pioneer - Model: H78465553 *MovementAutomatic ETA 2895, 27 jewel, 28,800 bphLug2Lug Length:46.5mmCase Diameter:40mmPurchase Date10/25/2015Brand:*Archimede*Model:*Pilot 42A - #UA7929-A5.2 *MovementAutomatic ETA 2824-2, 25 jewel, 28,800 bphLug2Lug Length:51mmCase Diameter:42mmPurchase Date11/12/2015Brand:*Mido*Model:*Multifort - M0058301103100*MovementAutomatic ETA 2836-2, Day-Date, 28,000bphLug2Lug Length:45mmCase Diameter:38mmPurchase Date3/24/2016Brand:*Seiko*Model:*SARB017 - "Alpinist"*Movement6R15 calibre, 21,600 bphLug2Lug Length:46mmCase Diameter:38.5mmPurchase Date5/16/2016

































The next watch that's bound for my collection is the Seiko SARW013. I will likely be purchasing this any week now.


----------



## beefyt

An affordable for all occasions! 
2 square GShocks, 2 Seikos (vintage SKX007j & SARY055), Hexa, Tisell Flieger, and an ebay Franken-Citizen.


----------



## Pjbwatches

Hi all
I have had a interesting Time with my watch collecting over the past year. I sold all but one of my 12 watches. I then put my 12 slot watch box in the basement and said one watch is enough. 
12 months later, I now have 14 watches. 
Oh watch collecting!


----------



## Capt Obvious

After 3 years of collecting, my watches have changed a great deal. I am now purchasing mainly micro brands. I love my smaller collection because each watch means something.


----------



## ShawnE94SL

mroatman said:


> Skeptic!
> 
> View attachment 8065786
> 
> 
> View attachment 8065802


Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Itubij

Capt Obvious said:


> Honestly I love it. The logo is very polarizing though. Either you don't mind it or you hate the watch because of it. It will lose 1 second per day also.





minchomexa said:


> plus 1 for Air Blue, logo is not the best, but very solid watch!


Thank you kindly. I came close to pulling the trigger out of curiosity, but never did. I may revist it sometime soon.

The logo is...meh...not sure...lol


----------



## itsKibble

_I started collecting last year when I was 17. My knowledge in watches has changed and I think the collection shows that, they are in order of purchase from first to most recent... My budget is low due to income right now, but saving up for a few watches._


















_I hope to be getting a Orient 3 Star, 1960/1970s Omega Geneve, Seiko SARB065 and finally a Oris Aquis. That's the order I hope that to go.
Dream watch is the blue face AP Royal Oak.
_


----------



## Gisae

My mostly finished collection (mostly, because It's never really done, is it )

From left to right, top to bottom:
- Tissot PRC200 on Hirsch Rivetta
- Seagull 1963 'ed' w/ white chrono hands on Hirsch Rivetta
- Seagull ST5 WUS - on Hirsch Ascot
- Certina DS-4 day/date
- Seiko SKX779 on lumpy
- Armida A1 42mm on Strapcode super engineer II
- Seiko Sarb033
- G.Gerlach Kosmonauta


----------



## pharmacon

It is my small collection. 
The Parnis Portuguese, my first automatic I got from my lovely girlfriend for my birthday a year ago, 
sarb033 - great dress and every day watch, 
skx007, very versatile, toolish diver with nice heritage. 








Something is in progress, I hope it will be ready this year. It will nicely complement my collection and express me. I am also waiting for the black Tisell sub. In future I want to upgrade sarb to Sdgm003.


----------



## kyliebert

blowfish89 said:


> Settling with these five for a while.


"Settling" is a very relative word. I dream of "settling" with a collection like yours! Love the Tudor and Sinn. Congrats!


----------



## Dejadragon

pharmacon said:


> It is my small collection.
> The Parnis Portuguese, my first automatic I got from my lovely girlfriend for my birthday a year ago,
> sarb033 - great dress and every day watch,
> skx007, very versatile, toolish diver with nice heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is in progress, I hope it will be ready this year. It will nicely complement my collection and express me. I am also waiting for the black Tisell sub. In future I want to upgrade sarb to Sdgm003.


Ths is a solid little collection. Nice choices!


----------



## Dejadragon

Feeling the love for Certina. They're such a great economical brand. Plenty of bang for the buck. Have two myself.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> The childhood fascination with watches has become an obsession..... now turned into a full blown addiction! (I blame WUS!)
> 
> Started collecting in 2014 and had to apply some limiting factors before this got out of hand (I can easily see it happening )
> The 'limiting factors' has come in the form of a 12 slot box and tight budget
> 
> The empty spaces will most definitely be filled with divers of different coloured dials.
> 
> My humble affordable collection..


Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
I'm content. 
Calling it quits. 
No more Watches 
Time to enjoy this dozen...Might play with some straps in the future.

Only 2 pieces made the cut from my 2015 stash.







1. Alpina Startimer AL-372N4S6 Chronograph
2. Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 2 Chronograph
3. Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
4. Seiko SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019 Solar Chronograph 
5. G Gerlach Otago
6. Orient M-Force Beast EL06001H/SEL06001H0
7. Seiko Monster SRP309K1/SRP309K/SRP309 
8. Armida A1 42mm
9. Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 (C5-Q-SCK-MK2)
10. Orient Monarch FDD03002B0/DD03002B
11. Vostok Amphibia 710818
12. Deep Blue Sea Ram

*Close-ups:
*


----------



## Level.5x

Received my "grail", the SARW013 and a few more Shell Cordovan straps that have paired really well with a few of my other watches. The collection, at 12 pieces, feels complete. I'm very fortunate to have what I have and I don't let myself forget that. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kemaal

Nice collections you guys have |>

My humble & affordable watch collection as june 2016.








Omega Geneve (-71)
Eterna KonTiki (-15)
Omega Dynamic III (-97)
Seiko 6139-6020 (-69)


----------



## jpaciolla

This is my first post, and I have only recently started to truly get into purchasing watches. Love this sight and it has been very educational for me, thanks to all the members. now here are some pictures of my very small collection; which i hope grows a lot in the near future.


----------



## Level.5x

jpaciolla said:


> This is my first post, and I have only recently started to truly get into purchasing watches. Love this sight and it has been very educational for me, thanks to all the members. now here are some pictures of my very small collection; which i hope grows a lot in the near future.


Welcome! Thanks for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## catsteeth

Not been collecting for too long, the kinetic was my first buy, before I realised what was what. Similarly with the citizen eco drive chrono. The rest are automatic. Added new straps to the kinetic retrograde and the citizen chrono. The bambino is fine as it is, and oddly the seiko jubilee strap which I gather not many like, I find really comfortable. The Kermit coloured mako xl is still waiting for its distressed leather nato in the post. My next watch is going to be a laco flieger automatic with the a type dial.


----------



## Pigeon

Always had a thing for watches. Had no idea there were so many that did.....

My collection so far. Been almost a year since my las purchase. Feeling the itch again...

Casio G-Shock Tough Solar (work watch)
Tissot Seastar (High School Grad gift from my parents. Holy crap 20 years ago now!!)
Seiko Kinetic Titanium
Wenger Swiss Steel
Stowa Flieger Klassik No Logo

Not sure whats next? Probably take me a month or two to make up my mind.


----------



## s_buba

current collection with gaps still left.


----------



## catsteeth

s_buba said:


> View attachment 8447282
> 
> current collection with gaps still left.


Nice collection, I like seeing lots of Seiko's and orients. Like the nato on the Casio. My next watch was gonna be a tissot visodate, I love the shape and look, but the day and date is too much in a dress watch. I'm going for a laco flieger next, ( probably ). Great collection.


----------



## s_buba

catsteeth; Nice collection said:


> Thanks. Nice collection too. I recently handled a tissot visodate. Very nice watch owner had it on a rubber strap to dress it down. Its now on my list too.


----------



## earquake




----------



## catsteeth

.


----------



## catsteeth

earquake said:


> View attachment 8469290


This is the affordable watch thread. Please don't take this the wrong way, but are those homage/replica watches? If they're not, its a great set.
(Two of the Brietlings(?) The Baume & Mercier (?) Have no hands on the sub-dials, some of the Tudor(?) Hands don't seem right).


----------



## WatchMedic

Seiko snzf15, seiko blumo, oris tt1 diver, seiko skz251, two old invicta pro divers, steinhart ocean 1.


----------



## PowerChucker

catsteeth said:


> This is the affordable watch thread. Please don't take this the wrong way, but are those homage/replica watches? If they're not, its a great set.


Yeah, some people must have a different idea of what affordable is, lol. Wish I was one! 

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## eggnspoons

Pjbwatches said:


> Hi all
> I have had a interesting Time with my watch collecting over the past year. I sold all but one of my 12 watches. I then put my 12 slot watch box in the basement and said one watch is enough.
> 12 months later, I now have 14 watches.
> Oh watch collecting!


Which ones have you owned twice?
Or did you buy a fresh batch?


----------



## earquake

jaxonmills said:


> View attachment 2085562
> 
> *
> Casio MDV-106:* This is the second watch I bought. Great quality for the money, but a little big for my wrist. I'm probably going to give it to my Dad, if he wants it.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Scout T49961*: This is the first watch I bought. I really liked it at the time, but I never wear it anymore. Might give it to my brother.
> *
> Timex Weekender*: This is my girlfriend's first watch. It's on a form-function-form leather button-stud strap. We like it.
> *
> Seagull 1963:* My most recent acquisition. A smart-looking, interesting watch. Lot of bang for the buck. One of my favorites.
> *
> Seiko SARB033:* My nicest-looking, dressiest watch. I realize a true dress watch should be on a leather strap, but I like it as is. The bracelet is quite nice.
> *
> Seiko SNZH51:* My first automatic. I had to have it at the time, but I don't wear it as much these days. It looks pretty nice, but the SARB looks nicer. It's a dive-style watch, but doesn't have a screwdown crown. I wear the SKX and Vostok much more often. In my collection, it's sort of a jack of all trades, master of none. Really well built though, more flawless than either the SARB or the SKX.
> *
> Seiko SKX007:* A classic, a true dive watch. On a Morellato cordura strap.
> *
> Vostok Amphibia:* Another classic. Such a great value and has a ton of personality. Screwdown crown and can be hand wound. I bought it for my girlfriend, but we share custody and I wear it all the time. Love this one.
> *
> Timex T2P024KW:* Wear it while working out and playing tennis. Lightweight, gets the job done.
> 
> I think it's a versatile collection. I could definitely get by with only the Seagull 1963, SARB033, Vostok (or SKX007), and the plastic Timex, but I like all of them. I don't see myself buying anything else for a while, although I'm tempted by a gen II Black Monster for some reason.


Good taste!


----------



## Ravenne

I am glad to see this thread. I love drooling over the collection threads in the other forums, but my collection definitely doesn't fit in there. lol. My watches are certainly more at home here.  love all of the collections here too! It's so fun to see the various styles. Helps me work on rounding out my own a little more and gives some great ideas of what to look for.

From left to right:
Armitron (dead battery and I'm struggling to get the bracelet off so I can put it on a leather strap. Very cheap watch, and I never wear it anymore, but it was the first piece of jewelry my husband ever gave me, one month into dating. He caught onto the watch-love very quickly. Lol)

Tissot Carson (my first and so far only auto. Haven't had it long, and so far I'm in love!!)

Fossil ES 9748 (this was the first watch I ever loved and wore consistently. Cheap, and it's got the battle scars to show its age, but as a gift from my dad, I'll have it forever)

Fossil ES 3011 (another gift from my dad. I like this one a lot, but it's my go to "subtle dress watch". Doesn't get a lot of wrist time)

Anne Klein (my first 'big' watch at 36mm. And it's about as big as I can go on my wrist without looking ridiculous. Have to say, I'm pretty jealous of ladies that have a little more wrist real estate. Definitely more options once you get up to 38mm, but even 38mm is pushing it for me.)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennisjaner

Just own one!


----------



## jdelcue

Sent from my E5823


----------



## RangelRocha

Mine at it's current state.


----------



## emsee17

I'll have to get a pic later on with them all together, but here is the makeup:

Rodina Small Seconds 
Orient Ray in orange
Sinn 556i
Sinn 856utc
Damasko DA35
Orient Defender in grey
Laco Pilot
Boschett Harpoon in white 
RGM Blue Diver

That last one isn't exactly affordable by most definitions...huge surprise from the wife


----------



## CMcG

I recently started a SOTC thread asking for guidance, but figured I'd share the main pic here too:










From left to right, and top to bottom:
Fineat - skeleton on solid link bracelet
Sottomarino - quartz Esploratore hands mod on signed solid-link bracelet
Casio - G-Shock GW-2310FB
Darch - quartz field on Time Factors bund
Vostok - Amphibian 710 with mod bezel on thick mesh
Seiko - SNKK45 with mod hands on modded-to-fit integrated solid link bracelet
franken/mod VCMs - Zuanshi on nato and Shanghai on thick mesh
Adidas (Fossil) - ADH6001 digital
Seiko - SNK809 with mod dial on silicon band
Sottomarino - quartz Pilotare II on signed leather strap


----------



## wakemanna4

I've sold a good chunk of my collection lately to look into making a not-so-affordable purchase later this year, but this is what I have left. As you can see I have an affinity for Seiko, Divers and particularly the SKX line. These are all the "keepers".


----------



## idvsego

as it will be for a bit now, unless I actually get around to moving a couple of them out...









Top row: Seiko SNDC31, Casio EF503, Nezumi Voiture, Hamilton Field Khaki Auto, Random Skagen
Bottom Row: Casio MDV106 mod, Obris Morgan Aegis, Invicta 8926 mod, Vostok Amphibia 710 mod, Orient Blue Mako









The beater drawers...
Timex Expedition T40091JT, Timex Weeekender, Timex Expedition TW4B018009, Invicta 8926 mod, Fossil ME1000


----------



## kinglee

UPDATED with new pic and 2 new arrivals.
3 Seiko's, 3 Casio's, 3 Timex's, 1 Bulova, 2 Citizens, 1 Wenger SA, 1 Fossil and 1 cheap thing with fake chronograph wheels from China.









At this point, I hate to say it. But I'm pretty happy with what I have!

Going to retire in 5 years so I'm starting to focus on something special for me when that happens. A few of these are about to go on E-bay because the hands just seem to disappear into the dial face at most angles. My favorite has become the Seiko Orange Solar. I wear it 90% of the time. The collection ranges in price from $5.00 to $197.00.


----------



## stefancole

IMG_4157.jpg

Beginning of my collection, as I learn more about everything Ill be focusing more on quality over quantity 

L-->R, Top-->Bottom

Orient Dress Watch Black/Black
MVMT Classic Blue/Brown
Invicta 
Timex Weekender
Jord Black/Gold (made out of wood with Swiss mvmt)
Avi-8 Lancaster Bomber (my first automatic as of two days ago) - cut off from picture
Citizen Skyhawk Eco-Drive
Fossil Analog-Digital
Nixon Banks (first watch)
Nixon Quattro
Random Armitron watch (will be first to go)
Invicta Speedway Chrono - cut off from picture
Suunto Core - watch I wear in the plane 

Orient Mako USA II - ARRIVING FRIDAY


----------



## stefancole




----------



## Jeffie007

Hi everyone, Here is my simple but growing watch collection. Saving up for a big purchase, of the seiko 1000m grandfather automatic tuna with rose gold accents. My grail watch.


----------



## Mediocre

Took this one for a different thread recently. The two below are ones I forgot initially. A couple more were out being borrowed by friends/family, including a Schaumburg Conceptum, VSA Inox, L&H Phantom, and some others that I forget at the moment. The only addition since these pictures is a Sinn 556i


----------



## Tanker G1

Got this toolbox at Sam's on sale for $39 with the intention of using it in the garage as an actual toolbox. But then...


----------



## GSINC

I like divers and I like nato straps 
View attachment sotc-3.jpg


----------



## Strmwatch

Tanker G1 said:


> Got this toolbox at Sam's on sale for $39 with the intention of using it in the garage as an actual toolbox. But then...
> 
> View attachment 8637562
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637586


Brilliant idea...mind if I ask what watch boxes you are using to fit in the drawers?


----------



## Tanker G1

Strmwatch said:


> Brilliant idea...mind if I ask what watch boxes you are using to fit in the drawers?


I cut the tops off of these:

10 qty case $11

12 qty case $17


----------



## Strmwatch

Thank you kindly!

Hope you don't mind if I copy this outstanding storage solution!


----------



## Uk_browning

Strmwatch said:


> Thank you kindly!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I copy this outstanding storage solution!


Ditto that is outstanding !!, I just need more watches !


----------



## max188

Current "keepers":


----------



## purplegiraffe

Cleaned up the stash today! Recently added the Chinese pilot and Komandirskie!


----------



## Ottski44

Tanker G1 said:


> Got this toolbox at Sam's on sale for $39 with the intention of using it in the garage as an actual toolbox. But then...QUOTE]
> 
> How long did it take you to set the time on all those pieces?!?! Wow! They are all in sync. Every one of them. Wow!


----------



## James Haury

_Is that a vintage ROLEX?_


----------



## James Haury

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/051/Now you need a VOSTOK ladies diver.


----------



## James Haury

I am so jealous you have the round case Zissou dial Amphibia with the Seiko strap now you just need a watchcap and a speedo.I am a big fan of "The Life Aquatic."


----------



## James Haury

How do you like the wooden cased watch?


----------



## James Haury

Lukas Frey said:


> View attachment 8003394
> 
> My automatics that I got on ebay. The Hamilton is a bit scratched, but I got a nice custom band with a Pre-V buckle.


Just saw your hammie.Now I know what that chinese watch on the discounter site is homaging.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

This is my young collection. I got this watch box to slow my purchasing, though I'm already rationalizing moving the gshock to the lower drawer to allow three purchases instead of two.

TOP

1. My grandfather's (early 60s?) Seamaster-service this week

2. Hamilton auto H70595523

3. Victorinox Divemaster 500m. I love this watch but can't find these colors in the larger quartz case.

4. Momentum Shadow Ghost II 41mm

5. Casio GW5000

BOTTOM

6. Hamilton quartz Khaki H74451833

7. Citizen '04H

8. Traser 6506

All but the Omega and Hamiltons are regularly around and submerged in saltwater. Really enjoy them all.

The remaining spots will be filled with equally durable and WR pieces. The short list currently includes a blue prime, a Momentum Format 4, and a Seiko solar diver? I'd like a pure field watch if I can find one with the water resistance I need.

This was made possible by all that I continue to learn here.

Be well.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes

It had been awhile since I posted here. Subsequently, my collection has changed and maybe even developing some logic. I still have a few of these I just need to come to terms with and let go.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

ilikefishes said:


> It had been awhile since I posted here. Subsequently, my collection has changed and maybe even developing some logic. I still have a few of these I just need to come to terms with and let go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is a very nice and useful group of watches. I am surprised that there aren't many of the Seiko Dracula monsters pictured in this thread. I've gone through all of part 3 and yours is one of the very few shown. It's next on my list and was wondering what strap you are using for it? Congrats on your collection.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Lot of beautiful peices and collections in this thread.

I submit to you, my humble collection receiving the gradual upgrade treatment without any semblance of organization:


----------



## joepac

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Lot of beautiful peices and collections in this thread.
> 
> I submit to you, my humble collection receiving the gradual upgrade treatment without any semblance of organization:


We have the same exact boxes! Even have them setup beside each other the same way. Lol I thought it was my collection at first. Nice collection!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

joepac said:


> We have the same exact boxes! Even have them setup beside each other the same way. Lol I thought it was my collection at first. Nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Really? That's pretty cool!
Thanks for the compliment on the collection.

Now if you told me you had the same girlfriend gift you these, we may have a problem. LOL


----------



## BNR

I wear a Wegner on Sunday


----------



## wakemanna4

This isn't all the watches I own, but this is the main part of my "collection". Seiko divers SKX007. SKX009, 1986 6309-7049, SRP775, SKX173, SKXa35, SKX011 (back)


----------



## rdwatch

Here's what I currently have in rotation, including 2 old "beaters" (2 at bottom right) that refuse to die. I have a bunch of other older watches including a Rolex Bubbleback from my father, but do not wear them at all....


----------



## rov9483

Hello,
I'm new to the forum and I like diver style watches and dress watches.
Here is the start of my collection.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Squale 1545Y GMT Horizon
Citizen Ana digi
Citizen Skyhawk 
Hamilton Khaki field 
Citizen World time
HMT pilot watch
Orient Curator

And a couple more that I don't have pictures of.


Watch u think?


----------



## rmeron

Here are the ones I have pictures of.


----------



## rmeron

My collection part 2.


----------



## rmeron

My collection part 3


----------



## j2five

First post! I've been enjoying this forum for awhile.

1) Smiths PRS-29B with boxed sapphire crystal - 39mm
2) Stowa Partitio - 37mm
3) Citizen Titanium Bullhead 2004 Limited Edition - 41mm
4) Seiko SARG011 - 40mm
5) Oris John Coltrane Limited Edition - 38mm


----------



## fel2718

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu

Bro,

I really like this table, how much did it cost you?

Would you happen to have the measurement so I can try if my local woodwork shop or local carpenters can make me one.

Thanks

Billy


DMCBanshee said:


> Updated pics...


----------



## billy_ngu

I love this thread, it's like a watch buffet. Thank you my fellow watch enthusiasts

Be glad if ya'all can post lower res individual/closeup pics for us to enjoy.


----------



## kevtherev

All acquired within the last 2 months of my watch addiction...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

kevtherev said:


> All acquired within the last 2 months of my watch addiction...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Within 2 months, wow. You'll need more boxes quite soon then. Excellent choices in your collections. Congratulations.


----------



## Level.5x

rdwatch said:


> Here's what I currently have in rotation, including 2 old "beaters" (2 at bottom right) that refuse to die. I have a bunch of other older watches including a Rolex Bubbleback from my father, but do not wear them at all....
> 
> View attachment 8851906


You really like your oyster and jubilee bracelets dont you? No love for leather?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

Jonesin4Watches said:


> You really like your oyster and jubilee bracelets dont you? No love for leather?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I do actually like leather and NATO straps, and sometimes switch them over to that.

But yes, you are right, I do like Oysters and Jubilees. Kind of a classic look on Divers and other "Homages" IMHO.


----------



## adimaano56sl

I love your style! A man after my own watch lovin' heart.


----------



## Pjbwatches

My collection at the moment. 
Top left :
Smiths astral diver
Seiko srp653
Citizen promaster 
Seiko Italian tuna
Seiko velatura diver 
Mathey tissot grand prix 
Bottom left:
Seiko 5 sports 70m
Citizen aqualand c023
Sultana dress watch
Seiko 6309-7049
Seiko srp453
Citizen aqualand 
I also have a vintage seiko 5 at service and a couple of g shock beaters.


----------



## DMCBanshee

billy_ngu said:


> Bro, I really like this table, how much did it cost you?Would you happen to have the measurement so I can try if my local woodwork shop or local carpenters can make me one.ThanksBilly


Thanks Billy! It's a DIY box measure 46"x14"x10" for the wood box, more infos here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%BB%B...llection-watchbox%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB-2812722.html

Simon


----------



## Brekel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

amp74 said:


> View attachment 4255386
> 
> top row:
> 1. gavox squadron
> 2. timex pilot
> 3. seiko snda65
> bottom row:
> 1. citizen bl5350 modded
> 2. seiko superior ssa093
> 3. old citizen field chrono- don-t recall model
> 
> View attachment 4255450
> 
> 1. timex intelligent quartz compass
> 2. timex field watch
> 3. tag heuer aquaracer
> 
> View attachment 4255482
> 
> 1. victorinox chrono blue
> 2. orient blue ray
> 3. speedmaster schumacher
> 4. victorinox chrono black
> 5. seiko skx007- planet monster mod
> 6. seiko solar diver ssc021
> 
> View attachment 4255498
> 
> 
> 1. seiko solar diver sne107
> 2. citizen promaster titanium diver ny0054
> 3. seiko pogue
> 4. timex expedition
> 
> View attachment 4255522
> 
> box 1
> 
> View attachment 4255530
> 
> box 2 is a homebrew.
> 
> thanks all!


Wow Amp74. This is a impressive collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

amp74 said:


> View attachment 4255386
> 
> top row:
> 1. gavox squadron
> 2. timex pilot
> 3. seiko snda65
> bottom row:
> 1. citizen bl5350 modded
> 2. seiko superior ssa093
> 3. old citizen field chrono- don-t recall model
> 
> View attachment 4255450
> 
> 1. timex intelligent quartz compass
> 2. timex field watch
> 3. tag heuer aquaracer
> 
> View attachment 4255482
> 
> 1. victorinox chrono blue
> 2. orient blue ray
> 3. speedmaster schumacher
> 4. victorinox chrono black
> 5. seiko skx007- planet monster mod
> 6. seiko solar diver ssc021
> 
> View attachment 4255498
> 
> 
> 1. seiko solar diver sne107
> 2. citizen promaster titanium diver ny0054
> 3. seiko pogue
> 4. timex expedition
> 
> View attachment 4255522
> 
> box 1
> 
> View attachment 4255530
> 
> box 2 is a homebrew.
> 
> thanks all!


Wow Amp74. This is a impressive collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

amp74 said:


> View attachment 4255386
> 
> top row:
> 1. gavox squadron
> 2. timex pilot
> 3. seiko snda65
> bottom row:
> 1. citizen bl5350 modded
> 2. seiko superior ssa093
> 3. old citizen field chrono- don-t recall model
> 
> View attachment 4255450
> 
> 1. timex intelligent quartz compass
> 2. timex field watch
> 3. tag heuer aquaracer
> 
> View attachment 4255482
> 
> 1. victorinox chrono blue
> 2. orient blue ray
> 3. speedmaster schumacher
> 4. victorinox chrono black
> 5. seiko skx007- planet monster mod
> 6. seiko solar diver ssc021
> 
> View attachment 4255498
> 
> 
> 1. seiko solar diver sne107
> 2. citizen promaster titanium diver ny0054
> 3. seiko pogue
> 4. timex expedition
> 
> View attachment 4255522
> 
> box 1
> 
> View attachment 4255530
> 
> box 2 is a homebrew.
> 
> thanks all!


Wow Amp74. This is a impressive collection .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt

I've been able to get my collection down to 6 - all quite affordable, all serving a purpose. 
SKX007j "yachtmaster"; Hexa Osprey; 009; Tisell 40mm A; GLide; SARY055


----------



## Six-quat-deux

I love that yellow strap with the Seiko. What is it?


----------



## beefyt

Six-quat-deux said:


> I love that yellow strap with the Seiko. What is it?


this cheap guy from Clockwork: 
22mm YORANGE Interchangeable Silicone Watch Band


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Thanks!.Definitely need to try the white dial + yellow strap thing.


----------



## JohnGo

SOTC 11/2015:









SOTC 05/2016







+ The orange SKX011, on my wrist that time.

SOTC 08/2016


----------



## MontRoyal

JohnGo said:


> SOTC 11/2015:
> 
> View attachment 9060106
> 
> 
> SOTC 05/2016
> 
> View attachment 9060146
> + The orange SKX011, on my wrist that time.
> 
> SOTC 08/2016
> 
> View attachment 9060362


I like that blue dial Citizen on the blue rubber strap. What kind of watch is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

Citizen BN0100-34L (Excalibur)


----------



## wakemanna4

As of this weekend


----------



## Pjbwatches

Hi
Nice collection you have! I am a big Seiko fan too. 
I started with a 6 watch box, now I have a 12 watch box. 
Now buying a 24 box!


----------



## montres

*My Steinhart collection

*


----------



## JustUhSecond

I'm new to the forum and didn't see an introduction thread so I will post my first post here. I do love watches but by no means do I have much besides affordable watches so I thought this section would fit me the best. I enjoy looking at other members watches so much I thought I would quit lurking and attempt to post a picture or two of my small collection. I'm glad I found this forum and have so much to learn from you guys.

Here's mine:


----------



## watchguy12

Wow!! I too have that OCD condition. LOL


----------



## watchguy12

Awesome collection and I love those wall-hung boxes....might you care to share where I could fine some??


----------



## Golder

It took me a few years before I acquired enough pieces to consider it a "collection" worthy of posting. I was thinking about waiting to fill my watch box (one more piece) before I posted my collection but no more waiting. As you can see this is an F71 collection. Here it is:









In the order of Acquisition:

*Skagen Steel Quartz*: Pre-WUS, I have tiny wrists and I liked how thin and minimal this watch is. Never really wear it any more but its still a legit piece.

*Hamilton Khaki Automatic 42mm:* The watch that started it all, also Pre-WUS, but loving this watch so much is what led me to WUS. I instructed my wife to buy me this as a Hanukkah present, I was hoping she'd get the 38mm but she got the 42. I've come to really like the 42, it is on the boundary of what is appropriate for my small wrists but it still works and I love it. Mostly worn on this black composite maratec strap which I really like.

*Seiko 5 "blackout" SRP277 military*: Originally I bought this watch because I needed a "summer swim watch" and at the time for some reason I had decided that I didn't like divers. This is a great Seiko 5 with hack and hand wind, although its expensive for a 5 at $200. I like the blackout look and I like having one of the less common Seiko 5's. Mostly worn on this olive nato with black hardware, or a black nato black hardware. Looks great as a tool/camping/beater, but I worry about swimming with it much since it has no screw down crown.

*Rodina Automatic*: I had to wait forever for this one, if you remember they were selling out in minutes for the first few rounds before they came back with the second generation. For me this is a fantastic change of pace watch. My only white face watch it works great with more colorful nato's when I'm going for that preppy look. I also wear this as my dress watch. On a brown croc or black leather strap it dresses up wonderfully. The minimalist Bauhaus style is very versatile.

*Squale 1545 Heritage*: I was looking for a long time for a 40mm dive watch before I finally settled on the Squale, I wasn't really looking for a sub homage specifically. I was won over the second I put the watch on. I'm very glad I picked the heritage version for the gold handset and dial paint. The root beer bezel looks great but I also have black, blue, and green bezels in a drawer so I will likely change it up at some point. This is on my wrist probably 70% of the time. I like having a diver for going to the pool, giving kids a bath, washing dishes. I never have to worry about taking it off. My only issue is that it is also my only bracelet watch but for the pool I'd rather rubber/nato so I don't get to wear it on bracelet as much as I'd like which leads me to the next item.
*
On deck*:

Given my collection here, I need something with some color like a nice blue sunburst. Also I'd like a quartz diver because if I'm taking the kids the pool or lake I'd like to have a diver that is grab and go with no need to set the time. I've got plenty of other crap I need to do when I'm trying to get all the stuff I need for my toddlers in the car etc. So here it is, Certina. I love the look, the odd lug width (21mm) kills me, but I'll deal with it. It has been a year and a half since my last watch purchase so I think I'll pull the trigger sometime soon.


----------



## blowfish89

Everything on natos - Top to bottom - Squale 1521, Orient Curator, Vintage Submariner, Seiko Tuna, Citizen BL5250


----------



## devilsbite

Just got the band together after some shuffling about.









Timex Easy Reader
ESQ Filmore
Boccia Unisex
Boccia Automatic
Seiko Solar
Lip Boogie Chrono

Boccia SuperLightweight
Vostok handwound from the 90's
Bulova Military
Vostok Amphibia Radio Room
Seiko SNK809 (polished)
Seiko SNK803


----------



## horrij1

I did a lot of trading and selling to finally get to two, one for everyday wear and tear, and one for dress.
i hope I keep the trading / selling / buying monkey off my back, but I'm not real hopeful.


----------



## darkclassic

Ive been lurking around here for just under 2 years or so and you could probably say that I have caught the bug. Started off with a Citizen Eco Drive on a bracelet and a Wenger Alpine on a leather bund strap that I would rotate thinking I had most situations covered. Then I discovered this site and I've gone way too far (probably to plaid). 








The upper two rows and the Vostok are mine. The lower row is my wife's collection. Her Seiko Lukia, Dooney watch, and the two Victorinox were gifts I bought her.

Starting in the upper left:







-60s Omega sub seconds cal 267. Its a redial but it just caught my eye and I had to have it. 
-Orient Star Classic on a Hirsch Forest leather strap. Recent pickup after trading up from my Orient Vintage power reserve - I wanted a star.
-Tissot Visodate on a finer gauge milanais bracelet. I'm a sucker for the retro logo on the dial. 
-Victorinox Alliance automatic on a sueded leather strap. Probably my favorite everyday watch.







-Bulova Accu-Swiss - a recent birthday gift from my wife, my second Bulova, Sellita automatic.
-Bulova tonneau open heart - miyota movement, I dig the blue tuning fork seconds hand. Not many Bulovas appeal to me, but these both do.
-SARB035 I just picked this up. My expectations were high after reading all the hype. These are awfully nice, I'm impressed.
-Seiko 5 SNXA21 This is my poor man's SARB017. The dark green dial is just beautiful and works with the Hirsch Liberty strap.







-Seiko Ice Monster SRP481 I tried a couple monsters but this one seems to stick around. My wrist is 7-1/4 and this pretty much covers it. 
-Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT Saw a pic of this on someone's post here and it wasn't long before I had one. Mine needed a little work from a local shop but its been terrific ever since. 
-Alpha Explorer GMT "vanilla coke" Ive had a couple Newman Daytonas from Alpha and enjoyed them. Between this watch and the bezel on the steinhart, I satisfy my itch for a polar explorer.
-Casio Marlin Under $30 from Amazon. Are you kidding me? How does any watch nut NOT have one of these? 







-Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Black MOP I came close to selling this recently as its just a beast of a watch on my wrist. I always notice black pearl and its the only watch I have that goes in the pool. I got lucky and snagged one that has the fully lumed ceramic bezel. I'm looking to put this on brushed shark mesh soon but the silicone strap is quite nice. (leather nato today)
-Timex Military I bought this from Overstock dot com and promptly put a scratch in the crystal. I will eventually replace it as I just dig the dial on this one. Ive also got a pale yellow Timex Scout on my bedside that is pretty quiet. Gotta have a Timex.
-Citizen Eco Drive AT2100-09E I had this shipped over from the UK as I couldn't find it anywhere in the USA. Since my watch bug started with Citizen, I insist on having one in my collection. 
-Orient Chicane I paid $59 for this watch...brand new. It doesn't get as much wrist time due to the collection's volume.
-Vostok Scuba Dude I kept seeing pics of them but most didn't do anything for me. Decided to try one out for fun since they are so inexpensive and I've really warmed up to this one. Wish I could find a strap for it but the one that it came on is actually pretty decent.

Mostly just wanted to say thanks for all the info and pics from F71.


----------



## greene-r74

My collection as of right now.
 

Top row: Seiko SKX009, Citizen "Speed master", Maratac Mid Pilot, Armida A1 Black dial date brass, and solid 18k gold Ladies Rolex yacht master (the watch that started it all, belonged to someone very special to me)
 

Bottom row: Casio G-Shock, Aqualung 500M Quartz (pretty awesome $75 watch) Seiko SNZH51, Seiko SNA411 flight master, and Tisell Bauhaus.



Top row: Squale 1521 polished, Zixen Zulu ZLBKD, Sinn 104, Seiko SBBN017, Steinhart Ocean vintage red original black dial.

Bottom row: Steinhart Nav B 44 hand wind, Seiko Sarb017, Seiko Srp637, Seiko SRP orange monster, Orient Star Classic Champaign dial.


----------



## merl

My current collection. At least half is affordable ?


----------



## MattyMac

Someday, I'd love to have a Patek...This will have to do for the collection for now.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Haven't done one of these in a while, so here goes...








McQueen Monaco, Siffert Autavia, Regazzoni Silverstone

Heuer 300slr (currently for sale), Triumph Revivalist, Autodromo Monoposto

On diver duty...








I really love this SM on mesh. It's an oddball, but so am I.









Love the classic and simply styling of the Magrette.
I'm not a big diver fan, just need one in black, one in white and I'm set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmcnal

Wish said:


> Here is my rotation;
> (Not a group shot)


I just started mine. So far 2 Orients - Maku USA2 and Bambino V3. I can see myself owning many of yours. I really want to add a Sarb 017. The green is just so unique and I keep finding myself staring at Alpinist watches.


----------



## mjmcnal

montres said:


> *My Steinhart collection
> 
> *


That is a great red and so cool with the stitching


----------



## mjmcnal

Six-quat-deux said:


> I love that yellow strap with the Seiko. What is it?


Agreed. Looks sharp. Would not have thought of it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Some not very affordable, but most are


----------



## Jtragic

Bradjhomes said:


> Some not very affordable, but most are


I'm sure you've said before but where's the zig zag strap from?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jtragic said:


> I'm sure you've said before but where's the zig zag strap from?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Suigeneric. Long sold out though.


----------



## sloopd06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmaker

After the arrival of the Lorus, it seemed like a group of watches in my collection belonged together. 
So here they are, without shoes ..


----------



## gogmeister

The box is full and I can say I'm at peace and satisfaction with my SOTC. Love each one of these.


----------



## Tlgod

my collection 

Seiko 5 SNZG15K1 + mod kính sapphỉe
Laco Trier + mod kính sapphỉe
Seiko SCVS015
Tiger homage submariner miyota 9015
Nomos Tetra 27
Zenith El Primero Synopsis


----------



## Skeptical

Deleted


----------



## Pjbwatches

Hi 
My collection this month. 
Bought a few new pieces:
Seiko 6309-7049
Seiko srp313


----------



## ThaWatcher

My small collection. Damasko DA34, Tudor BBR and Magrette Regattare Chrono.


----------



## Chewieez

I just got into watches this past fall (2015), joined WUS in Jan 2016. I had one watch at that point. Here is my modest collection of affordables.










L-R Top
Seiko 6138 bullhead - my father's technically
Seiko Sarg005 - the first mechanical watch I bought
Borealis Scorpionfish 
Fossil Del Ray

L-R Bottom
Timex Fairfield
Omega Seamaster De Ville - my late grandfather's 
GT&FQ Rider M003 - my newest purchase
Swatch Completion - bought this on my honeymoon in Milan, Italy in 2007.

I'm thinking my next purchase will be either a Seiko Sarg009 or an Armida A6.


----------



## Rigger73

*Top:
*Gigandet SeaGround G2-021. Seiko SKJ048. Deaumar Ensign Auto (new today!!!). Seiko SKJ045. Seiko SSC275 (May sell).

*Middle*:
Casio G-Shock G-9000-3VDR. Seiko 5M62-OA40. Pulsar YT57-OAA0. Seiko 7009-3140. Casio G-Shock GA-110-1BER (may sell)..

*Bottom*:
Two 20 year old beaters. Accurist 9ct Gold analogue (My 21st b/day present). Sekonda 3347 (with nasty scratch, waiting to be polished out). Seiko SBCZ005 Grey Ghost.

*Want:*
Tag Heuer Aqua Racer. Longines Hydro Conquest.

Deaumar Ensign two-tone - (this is only a concept as far as I know, at this moment).

*Grail.*
Omega Seamaster 300 Titanium, Bi-Metallic and 18K Sedna Gold, blue dial bezel. No' 233.60.41.21.03.001


----------



## Uk_browning




----------



## findarato

-Steinhart Triton 30ATM
-Seiko Turtle Padi
-Seiko 2nd Generation Orange Monster
-Seiko 5 Glossy
-Seiko srp601k1
-Deep Blue Pro Tac Diver
-Casio G-Shock Gulfman


----------



## meaantje

Kind of an unusual collection! Nice collection of straps aswell/


----------



## CFCDH3

Casio collection. The one on the top left is 33 years old. High school graduation gift.


----------



## pl39g

CFCDH3 said:


> Casio collection. The one on the top left is 33 years old. High school graduation gift.


Can't go wrong with Casio, I have four myself. Price-value can't be beat.


----------



## Level.5x

_*My remaining 2016 plans include selling the Archimede, possibly replacing it with something of equal or lesser value, and receiving my pre-ordered Aevig Balaur that should go out in December. *_









_*A little watch geography....*_
















*Organized in 4 rows...row A: fliegers, row B: divers, row C: dress watches, row D: sports watches. And organized from largest case size to smallest left to right. I had no idea I had an equal # of watches in 4 specific style categories but what the subconscious mind does, is anyone's guess!

*








_*Thanks for looking!*_


----------



## kingspertel

* 12*


----------



## CFCDH3

That's just the Casios. Don't get me started on the Orients, Sekios, and a garden variety of others.


----------



## athletics68

Here's my current collection. Though it's missing my latest purchase which has not yet arrived.










Tag Heuer Monza WR2110
Tissot T-Touch II T047.420.47.207.00
Seiko SCBA001
Seiko SNE277
Citizen Promaster 0560-s72340
Invicta 8928OB
Seiko 5 SNK807
Citizen 1100-R12551
Timex T46861 Metal Field Expedition
Casio MQ-24-1B
Soki Submariner Homage


----------



## mikekol

It's already September and my five watch rotation is still intact. No purchase or trade this year yet. Soo proud of myself 

However, i've been thinking of selling the Melbourne Portsea for a smaller, 38mm, white dial watch. Not sure if I should just downgrade to a SARB035 as I really love the case for my wrist. With that, I should have enough money to grab a diver or sell the SARB017 as well to get a really nice diver. I still have my Mako and my custom 8926 in my car as my emergency watches. What to do, what to do? Been wanting to post them on f29 as feelers whether thru trade or sale. Oh, I have all of them, Gshock exlcuded, on deployments. Heck, if I didn't have the combi bracelet for the square, i'd probably put it on deployment clasp too somehow. Got addicted to it as they're really easy to use and really does extend the life of the bands.


----------



## Karan Kohli

mikekol said:


> It's already September and my five watch rotation is still intact. No purchase or trade this year yet. Soo proud of myself
> 
> However, i've been thinking of selling the Melbourne Portsea for a smaller, 38mm, white dial watch. Not sure if I should just downgrade to a SARB035 as I really love the case for my wrist. With that, I should have enough money to grab a diver or sell the SARB017 as well to get a really nice diver. I still have my Mako and my custom 8926 in my car as my emergency watches. What to do, what to do? Been wanting to post them on f29 as feelers whether thru trade or sale. Oh, I have all of them, Gshock exlcuded, on deployments. Heck, if I didn't have the combi bracelet for the square, i'd probably put it on deployment clasp too somehow. Got addicted to it as they're really easy to use and really does extend the life of the bands.


Nice collection! Any chance you could tell me what strap you using on the Melbourne portsea? 
Cheers!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol

Karan Kohli said:


> Nice collection! Any chance you could tell me what strap you using on the Melbourne portsea?
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It's Darlena Woodland. Bought it from the bay a while ag, but you'll probably still find it there. It may be called something else from what I recall, but it is definitely Darlena brand. You can take at their catalog for the different names they used.


----------



## DC guy

I meant to post here a few months ago when, through some odd alignment of the planets, my collection achieved a temporary state of "bracelet-less-ness." Not a single steel manacle on any of my 12 watches (unless you count mesh)!

It didn't last more than a week, though, as one band got borrowed from another watch and the chain reaction brought the heavy metal back into business. Then summer came and there was no way to wear leather every day.

So I waited until I had something else interesting to show and tell, which is this:









After a couple of sales and one purchase, I've got the collection neatly organized into six pairs of related watches. Each pair represents a distinct style or color scheme: square; black band; diver; brown band; vintage; and 1970s octagonal/cushion.

Within each pair, there's a dressy option (top row) and a casual option (bottom row).

My core watches are front and center, with the less worn ones on the sides. Silver is on the left, gold on the right.

This arrangement makes it super easy for me to decide what watch to pair with my clothes. Something from the top in the morning, something from the bottom in the evening/weekend. Done!


----------



## WatchJunky

Small case of 6 watches. I have a few more, but not all in the same picture.

From Left to Right:

Alpina Horological Smart Watch
Seiko SKX007
Seiko 5 (not sure the model, just picked it up)
Seiko Monster
Deep Blue Sun Diver iii
Citizen NY2300-09LB 21 Jewel 200m


----------



## mjmcnal

DC guy said:


> I meant to post here a few months ago when, through some odd alignment of the planets, my collection achieved a temporary state of "bracelet-less-ness." Not a single steel manacle on any of my 12 watches (unless you count mesh)!
> 
> It didn't last more than a week, though, as one band got borrowed from another watch and the chain reaction brought the heavy metal back into business. Then summer came and there was no way to wear leather every day.
> 
> So I waited until I had something else interesting to show and tell, which is this:
> 
> View attachment 9437082
> 
> 
> After a couple of sales and one purchase, I've got the collection neatly organized into six pairs of related watches. Each pair represents a distinct style or color scheme: square; black band; diver; brown band; vintage; and 1970s octagonal/cushion.
> 
> Within each pair, there's a dressy option (top row) and a casual option (bottom row).
> 
> My core watches are front and center, with the less worn ones on the sides. Silver is on the left, gold on the right.
> 
> This arrangement makes it super easy for me to decide what watch to pair with my clothes. Something from the top in the morning, something from the bottom in the evening/weekend. Done!


What brand is the dressy blue face diver? I like it!


----------



## mjmcnal

DC guy said:


> I meant to post here a few months ago when, through some odd alignment of the planets, my collection achieved a temporary state of "bracelet-less-ness." Not a single steel manacle on any of my 12 watches (unless you count mesh)!
> 
> It didn't last more than a week, though, as one band got borrowed from another watch and the chain reaction brought the heavy metal back into business. Then summer came and there was no way to wear leather every day.
> 
> So I waited until I had something else interesting to show and tell, which is this:
> 
> View attachment 9437082
> 
> 
> After a couple of sales and one purchase, I've got the collection neatly organized into six pairs of related watches. Each pair represents a distinct style or color scheme: square; black band; diver; brown band; vintage; and 1970s octagonal/cushion.
> 
> Within each pair, there's a dressy option (top row) and a casual option (bottom row).
> 
> My core watches are front and center, with the less worn ones on the sides. Silver is on the left, gold on the right.
> 
> This arrangement makes it super easy for me to decide what watch to pair with my clothes. Something from the top in the morning, something from the bottom in the evening/weekend. Done!


What brand is the dressy blue face diver? I like it!


----------



## DC guy

mjmcnal said:


> What brand is the dressy blue face diver? I like it!


Vostok Amphibia SE 420361B from Meranom.com
I love it. In fact, I'm wearing it today.

Read my review: The Time Bum: Vostok Amphibia SE (Mmm... Sandwich)

More pix: https://www.watchuseek.com/members/dc-guy/albums/vostok-amphibia-se/


----------



## Ron521

Here's what I've accumulated...and although I like them all, for different reasons, 
I don't get to wear them all often enough, and I'd like to reduce this to half or less.

Top row: Timex chronograph, Casio TGW 100, Swatch Black Charles, Slow Jo 02







Bottom row: Casio EF-305, and 3 Casio EF-503's

Top row: Hamilton Khaki, Orient 2ERO, Timex automatic, Bulova 96a119







Bottom row: 2 Vostok Amphibias, Casio GW-5000, Xventure sport watch
Center: Diamond (Chinese) handwind 17j


----------



## Karan Kohli

Ron521 said:


> Here's what I've accumulated...and although I like them all, for different reasons,
> I don't get to wear them all often enough, and I'd like to reduce this to half or less.
> 
> Top row: Timex chronograph, Casio TGW 100, Swatch Black Charles, Slow Jo 02
> View attachment 9461978
> 
> Bottom row: Casio EF-305, and 3 Casio EF-503's
> 
> Top row: Hamilton Khaki, Orient 2ERO, Timex automatic, Bulova 96a119
> View attachment 9461986
> 
> Bottom row: 2 Vostok Amphibias, Casio GW-5000, Xventure sport watch
> Center: Diamond (Chinese) handwind 17j


Nice collection! Please do let me know if you decide to sell your casio ef503's.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJunky

Almost the entire collection. Missing, an Omega, Vintage Rolex, and Aquaracer Calibre 5


----------



## WatchJunky

Left to right: Tag Heuer F1 Alarm, Omega Seamaster Bumper, Alpina 588 Hand Wind, Alpina Smart Watch, Seiko SKX175 (on Bracelet), Seiko SKX007(in box), Seiko 7002-7009, Seiko SNK325, Citizen NY2300-09LB, Seiko Monster, Orient EM5J-C0, Deep Blue Sun Diver iii, Hamilton Khaki, Deep Blue Master Explorer.


----------



## MattFeeder

I don't post very often but this is the first place I come when doing my homework. If only there was a hour usage meter for lurking on my profile! I have been fooling myself into believing that i'm going to "thin out the herd" but it seems to only multiply!


















I would like to get rid of a few, just to replace them with other's, in an effort to diversify my collection.. I just don't know which direction to go. I'm open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## jcombs1

MattFeeder said:


> Hi all! My name is Matt and I have a problem... I can't stop. I don't post very often but this is the first place I come when doing my homework. If only there was a hour usage meter for lurking on my profile! I have been fooling myself into believing that i'm going to "thin out the heard" but it seems to only multiply! So this is the damage I've done in the last year and a half minus my gramps old Hamilton quartz...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9507858
> 
> 
> View attachment 9507866
> 
> 
> I would like to get rid of a few, just to replace them with other's, in an effort to diversify my collection.. I just don't know which direction to go. I'm open to suggestions. Thanks!


I count 7 Seiko divers, or variants thereof, might be a good place to start the culling. I like them all but if you want to thin the herd...

Also counted 7 Chronos, again they are all very nice, but another place to begin if you wish to pare it down.


----------



## MattFeeder

Thank you! I know.. i'm drawn to the two styles. I spend a lot of time on the ocean so there's a special place in my heart for a rugged diver.. but I don't need seven. I can't tell you how many times I've sat down with these pieces on the chopping block and have gotten no where. Then the chronos.. I like the value/feature ratio of a good quartz chrono. I only have this many because I managed to get great deals on them, so I couldn't help myself Ha!


----------



## Timev0id

So after couple of years i gathered some watches that got my attention. Several times i almost bought a Omega or Rolex but backtracked on it when looking at the service prices are ridiculously high compared to standard Eta.

The hype and new rules about "in-house" in Switzerland has made things even more expensive to service.

Would like to add a Chris Ward to my collection, maybe the new diver Chronograph, to continue my chrono collection. The build quality of that new diver and at that price point is a bargain.

The divers get most wrist time and the dress watches i only use at the office and suitable occasions. All these watches has flawless built quality except that Bering quartz 

If you wonder what the Rado:s there is doing its a childhood thing. I like the designs of Bang&Olufsen, Jacob Jensen, Geroge Jensen clean designs.

So its:


Roamer Searock Pro
Orthos Commander 300 (project watch)
Longine Hydroqonquest Auto chrono
Certina ds action chrono diver automatic (black mirror dial)
Fortis Mars 500 titanium chrono automatic Pvd
Bering titanium quartz
Certina Multi-8 pearl sunburst dial
Rado Ceramica
Rado Cerix


----------



## jcombs1

MattFeeder said:


> Thank you! I know.. i'm drawn to the two styles. I spend a lot of time on the ocean so there's a special place in my heart for a rugged diver.. but I don't need seven. I can't tell you how many times I've sat down with these pieces on the chopping block and have gotten no where. Then the chronos.. I like the value/feature ratio of a good quartz chrono. I only have this many because I managed to get great deals on them, so I couldn't help myself Ha!


You probably don't care but I'm watching the Ryder Cup and have nothing really better to do. If this collection was gifted to me this is what I would do.

Divers:
Keep - Seiko Monster, Seiko Pepsi, Vostok and pick whichever blue bezel version you like the best. The only other I would consider keeping is the cushion cased Seiko Prospex, but I don't really like cushion cases. Sell the rest.

Chronos:
Keep - Casio Edifice White face, Seiko pilot/field and either the Citizen Nighthawk or the Seiko on the far right. Sell the rest.

You would free up a fair amount of cash and really not diminish your collection. Then you can buy whatever you want and start the process all over. Isn't this hobby fun?


----------



## kindwater

is a good idea keep it up.


----------



## MattFeeder

jcombs1 said:


> You probably don't care but I'm watching the Ryder Cup and have nothing really better to do. If this collection was gifted to me this is what I would do.
> 
> Divers:
> Keep - Seiko Monster, Seiko Pepsi, Vostok and pick whichever blue bezel version you like the best. The only other I would consider keeping is the cushion cased Seiko Prospex, but I don't really like cushion cases. Sell the rest.
> 
> Chronos:
> Keep - Casio Edifice White face, Seiko pilot/field and either the Citizen Nighthawk or the Seiko on the far right. Sell the rest.
> 
> You would free up a fair amount of cash and really not diminish your collection. Then you can buy whatever you want and start the process all over. Isn't this hobby fun?


I appreciate the input.. I figure getting other people's perspectives from the community will help me look at my collection differently and motivate me to make some moves. I agree with your choices of keepers, but actually going through with it.. that's the problem. There's a couple of piece's that are hard for me to choose between. It's a rainy day for me, so I've just been pacing around the house trying to decideo|. I've also been looking at replacement's online.. freeing up cash would be necessary. I've never been so consumed by a hobby.. staying up later than I should, to tossing and turning thinking about a watch. It is enjoyable though:-d!


----------



## jcombs1

MattFeeder said:


> I appreciate the input.. I figure getting other people's perspectives from the community will help me look at my collection differently and motivate me to make some moves. I agree with your choices of keepers, but actually going through with it.. that's the problem. There's a couple of piece's that are hard for me to choose between. It's a rainy day for me, so I've just been pacing around the house trying to decideo|. I've also been looking at replacement's online.. freeing up cash would be necessary. I've never been so consumed by a hobby.. staying up later than I should, to tossing and turning thinking about a watch. It is enjoyable though:-d!


The first one is the hardest, sell the one you love the least first. Get some cash in hand and the rest will be a little easier to let go. Hopefully...


----------



## Poor Old Dave

All this has happened in about 3 months. 
Top row left to right.
Cheap Walmart Digital, Aviator Chrono, Guess Waterpro, Mickey Mouse,Vostok Paratrooper, Vostok Air Force, Invicta Special Edition 8926, Orient Black Mako, Vostok Meranom Amphibia

Bottom row.
Eclipse by Armitron, No Name $5, Casio AEQ 100, Invicta Pro Diver,Stuhrling Vertical Day, Relic Wet, Citizen Day Date, Citizen Date, Fossil Recruit, Invicta Pro Diver, Timex Expedition, DKNY rectangular.

Does not include the Casio MDV 106 on my wrist or the Casio Day date "diver" is keep as a beater. Or the Waltham quartz I've been trying to get a strap on. Or an Armitron and an old Kenneth Cole 
Also a no name blue dial on a Vostok strap beside me 9n the bed.


----------



## stewham

Nomos Tangomat Datum, Oris Aquis, Hamilton Pan Europ
Grand Seiko SBGR053, Seiko SBDX001, Seiko SBBN013










Seagull 1963, Seiko SARB017, Seiko SRP309, Seiko SKX009
Lew & Huey Orthos II, Seiko SBDC001, Seiko SRP777, Seiko SKX007










Seiko 5740C, Seiko 6139, Seiko 6309
Seiko 5625, Seiko 6245, Seiko 5722


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman

All affordables


----------



## kingspertel

kind of sorted
3 dress or dressy chono: orient symphony, seiko sndc, casio edifice
3 military: vsa infantry field, seiko snzg field, orient flieger
3 quartz racing chronos witch tachy: certina ds podium, tissot prc 200, seiko sndf
3 sports divers: orient ray, seiko skx007, seiko snzh
6 quartz, 6 auto
3 Swiss, 9 Japan


----------



## kingspertel

skx009...


----------



## louisuchiha

Just bought this


----------



## pmarte

My Sea Urchin collection...


----------



## parsig9




----------



## ninzeo

parsig9 said:


>


Nice collection! I've been looking for a Kemmner Marine with polished case for a while but have not located one yet!

Hows that davosa with the speedy look? Quartz i reckon?


----------



## parsig9

Yes, thanks. I debated which deck watch to get for a long time and finally settled on this. Silver dial is beautiful. The Davosa Speedy is one of my favorite watches. The strap is B&R and makes the watch. I'm a bit scared of auto chronos and this was the highest quality best looking alternative I found. Some do not like the date at 4 but from normal viewing distance it blends in with the hour marking almost completely. I don't mind or really notice it. I do wish it was a black date wheel if being totally nitpicky...


----------



## ninzeo

parsig9 said:


> Yes, thanks. I debated which deck watch to get for a long time and finally settled on this. Silver dial is beautiful. The Davosa Speedy is one of my favorite watches. The strap is B&R and makes the watch. I'm a bit scared of auto chronos and this was the highest quality best looking alternative I found. Some do not like the date at 4 but from normal viewing distance it blends in with the hour marking almost completely. I don't mind or really notice it. I do wish it was a black date wheel if being totally nitpicky...


Great! Did you buy that Kemmner on the bay? It's the sterling silver dial right? Or the cold enamel? Care to share some more pics of that one?

I like the face of the Davosa but it actually looks scarily similar to the Omega...


----------



## Berty234

Seiko SKX007
Raymond Weil Maestro Open Balance
Raymond Weil Maestro Black Dial

Diver covered, dress watch options covered, beater covered, day/date covered, skeleton covered, no date covered, date covered.

Plan is to add a high(ish) end piece and possibly a pilot/flieger.

5 watch collection is the aim.


----------



## schwinge

^ I like the case design on those Weils, Berty.

Pretty satisfied with these two for now. I rotate straps about every other month.

I would love a dress watch to round things out but, surprise- I would only wear it once or twice per year.


----------



## schwinge

Sorry about the close up with the cat hair. Here are some better photos:


----------



## mannal

I had most of them out today so I decided to snap a few quick-pics. I have a few misc watches that did not make the photo shoot.


----------



## KJParlay




----------



## NoRoadtrippin

I am planning a full SOTC thread for the end of this year, but I'm pretty excited about the new arrival there on top so I thought I'd post a little teaser.










It's not the full collection, but it's the more "refined" of the two watch boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thespell

My current collection of affordable watches



http://imgur.com/a










































































Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## thespell

My current affordable collection.

Not sure why my earlier post was removed.

Citizen Nighthawk, Orient Bambino, Casio F105W-1A, Parnis Moonphase










Vostok Komandirskie, Tisell Pilot, Tissot Tradition Chronograph, Parnis Power Reserve










Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite

I've reached the point of no return...









The Timex is leaving to the "workshop" as it needs a new battery. Then into cold storage. Probably.

The new Michael Graves on the heels of a successful repair push it over. I'm getting a 6 piece box, with 2 - 3 watches planed through 2017 I should be all set. :-d

Here's another not very good shot.


----------



## Mike K.

My rather humble collection...

View attachment 9795090


Clockwise from top left...

*Martian Notifier* - Cheap looking plastic quartz watch with small monochrome display at the bottom that shows notifications from my iPhone. Only wear it when I know I'm going to be stuck in meetings most of the day.
*Relic ZR11861* - Thought it looked cool with the blue crystal and all so I bought it. I get more compliments on this watch than anything else I own.
*Kenneth Cole 10026284 Automatic* - Found it in a TJ Maxx clearance case for $40. Chinese Sea Gull automatic movement that is hacking and hand winding. I get a lot on compliments on this one.
*Timex Intelligent Quartz T49867* - Flyback Chronogragh with compass. Big, heavy and a bit uncomfortable to wear. The case is 13mm thick and 45mm wide (not including crown), the lug space is only 20mm so it moves around on the wrist a lot. I still think it's a pretty cool watch though. I replaced the original cheap leather band with the stainless steel band pictured, I think it look a lot better this way.
*Citizen CA4144-01E Eco-Drive* - This is pretty much my everyday watch and my favorite of the collection. It was also a TJ Maxx clearance case find, $295 original retail, got it for $60!
*Pulsar OD1906* - Found this one in an online clearance sale for $30.
*Seiko 7N43-9048* - This was a gift from my father in law. This is my go to watch for when I need to dress up. It's thin, easily slips under the cuffs and has a nice minimalist appearance. It's a real pain to set the date on it as the second crown position only changes the day so you have to put in the third time setting position and turn the hands 24 hours to increase the day by one, the March 1st adjustment requires you to advance the hands by 96 hours!
*Soviet Era Tourist Watch* - 25 years old, never been maintenance but still works and keeps decent time. Got it from a friend that came to the US from Russia back in 1991.


----------



## Mike K.

Picture didn't post...









I also have a few other watches in various states of disrepair.


----------



## Valth

Got nothing in everyone elses collection but im trying lol.









pew~pew~


----------



## samshy

Part of my collection


----------



## udaymalar

My Collections - Part 1


----------



## udaymalar




----------



## udaymalar

Part 2


----------



## H.S.P

*My small collection!
*


----------



## blowfish89

2 affordable plus one vintage Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Plagueis

My Diver Current Collection

Top Row:

Fossil FS4552, Invicta 8932, Omega Seamaster 2263.80, Omega Seamasater 2541.80, Wenger Seaforce Arctic Light

Bottom Row:

Fossil BQ9401, Orient Mako USA 1, Seiko SRP775, Seiko SRP481, Seiko SKX009


----------



## PowerChucker

Darn pic won't rotate. 
SKX009
Karlskrona Baltic Shield 
Helm Vanuatu V2
Casio MDV-106

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustUhSecond

My collection for the most part is in three boxes. I affectionately call the boxes like Sears would...Good, Better, Best.


----------



## tgroadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01

and here are my simple collection. :blush: Awesome collections from the others by the way.


----------



## catsteeth

I'm after a good white dial dress watch, and I'd like to get an orange dial diver too.
Long term goal is to save up and get a Grand Seiko.


----------



## udaymalar

mroatman said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 7962186









Can you please give the brand names of the watches marked in the red box


----------



## mroatman

udaymalar said:


> Can you please give the brand names of the watches marked in the red box


Upper red box: *Strela *(see here)
Lower red box: *Druzhba *(see here)

|>


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314

Bump


----------



## ninzeo

tgroadster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection of affordables. Like the auto version of the beihai too!

Is that Marine a Kemmner?


----------



## udaymalar

ramblog said:


> My Humble Collection
> View attachment 5068001
> 
> My Seiko 5s
> View attachment 5068041
> 
> SEIKO 5 Sports SNZFJ17 Sea Urchin
> View attachment 5068073
> 
> 1970s Seiko 5 ?6119-7140 - Quite proud of it. Recently serviced. Date works fine but day disc is apparently not repairable.
> (A gift from my granddad to my father for his high school graduation)
> Sort of rekindled my love for mechanicals. Got the HMTs & Sea Urchin in the last 2 months. I know this is normal behaviour in WUS forums but definitely abnormal as per my wife.
> View attachment 5068089
> 
> HMT Brothers - HMT Pilot & HMT Janata Silver - Both Hand winding mechanicals that keep good time.
> View attachment 5068137
> 
> 
> Your HMT watches looks good. I am Planning to buy couple of HMT watches do you have any suggestion and Place where I can buy that in India.
> Affordable Generic Quartz - D'signer & Killer
> View attachment 5068185
> View attachment 5068177
> 
> 
> Others include my past daily-beater for 5 years - a generic TIMEX Quartz.
> ---
> Was not sure if a good G Shock is appropriate for a 35 year old. So, grabbed the cheapo Green Monster (Top right) at Bugis Singapore. Liked the rugged looks and the cool military green. It Runs precisely and does so many things, its actually impressive.
> ---
> Demoted due to lack of space - Reebok Quartz
> View attachment 5068513
> 
> 
> --
> My Last & possibly the most expensive of the lot
> CK Quartz - Obligatory Wrist Shot
> Super Slim with a mesh strap
> View attachment 5069329



View attachment 5068137


Your HMT watches looks good. I am Planning to buy couple of HMT watches do you have any suggestion and Place where I can buy that in India.


----------



## tgroadster

ninzeo said:


> Nice collection of affordables. Like the auto version of the beihai too!
> 
> Is that Marine a Kemmner?


Thanks, the Beijing is a member of the HongRu family. 
The Marine is a recent homemade 6498 clone project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

tgroadster said:


> Thanks, the Beijing is a member of the HongRu family.
> The Marine is a recent homemade 6498 clone project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! It's actually a bit more affordable than the handwind Beihai's i see now.

Was that Marine built easy to do (with zero modding/building experience)? I am thinking of doing the same with a Chinese 6498 and this marine kit: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282163005695

Is that the same one you used? Would love to hear your take on it. Is the quality of the components okay or does it look cheap? Alternatively i could buy a Kemmner with a basic swiss 6498 for a few more bucks...


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## WilliamA

Here is a video of my small collection. 



 . If you don't want to watch the video here are some pictures.
The watches:
Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500
View attachment L1RSzJB.jpg







Frederique Constant Slimline FC710S4S6













Citizen NH8350-83L
View attachment geuAipZ.jpg
View attachment sxuJh0M.jpg

Lamberti Orologiai Chronodromo







Thanks for reading.


----------



## pk22

WilliamA said:


> Here is a video of my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> . If you don't want to watch the video here are some pictures.
> The watches:
> Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500
> View attachment 9947146
> View attachment 9947154
> 
> Frederique Constant Slimline FC710S4S6
> View attachment 9947170
> View attachment 9947178
> 
> Citizen NH8350-83L
> View attachment 9947186
> View attachment 9947194
> 
> Lamberti Orologiai Chronodromo
> View attachment 9947202
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Love that citizen. You sent me hunting across the interwebs for this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamA

pk22 said:


> Love that citizen. You sent me hunting across the interwebs for this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha everybody keep telling me that, and then i get a message saying that they can't the watch anywhere. So good luck hunting it down. Keep me updated


----------



## jcombs1

WilliamA said:


> Haha everybody keep telling me that, and then i get a message saying that they can't the watch anywhere. So good luck hunting it down. Keep me updated


That Citizen is a very fine looking watch. Several varieties show up on eBay in the $125 range, FWIW. Your blue dial is a little more. I did not check seller feedback.


----------



## ARMADUK

Jonesin4Watches said:


> _*My remaining 2016 plans include selling the Archimede, possibly replacing it with something of equal or lesser value, and receiving my pre-ordered Aevig Balaur that should go out in December. *_
> 
> View attachment 9420738
> 
> 
> _*A little watch geography....*_
> View attachment 9420786
> 
> 
> View attachment 9420850
> 
> 
> *Organized in 4 rows...row A: fliegers, row B: divers, row C: dress watches, row D: sports watches. And organized from largest case size to smallest left to right. I had no idea I had an equal # of watches in 4 specific style categories but what the subconscious mind does, is anyone's guess!
> 
> *
> View attachment 9420930
> 
> 
> _*Thanks for looking!*_


That is a very nice set of watches!


----------



## Eingram141

%5BURL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Theboywonder916/media/Mobile%20Uploads/5045FC67-5ADB-4BFF-8277-291309FC2E79.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/Theboywonder916/Mobile%20Uploads/5045FC67-5ADB-4BFF-8277-291309FC2E79.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D

what am I doing wrong here? I copied the "image" link in photobucket. I thought that was it?


----------



## Reserpor

It seems you did the right thing but at some point the square brackets of the BBCode tags were url-encoded.

If I'm not mistaken this is the image:


----------



## Eingram141

Yes thank you!


----------



## Eingram141

Yes thank you!


----------



## supersong115

My collection has finally stabilized! All 7 of these are permanent keepers since they all have significance for me.


----------



## jdelcue

In line with the previous poster's theme, my 'Watch Bar' has stabilized a little more this week as well...









Modern 'Adventurers':
_
AIR_: Sinn 556A 'Fine Link'
_LAND_: Seiko SARB017 'Alpinist'
_SEA_: Vostok Amphibia 420526 'Zissou'

Vintage:

_DRESS_: '63 Zenith 120 cal 40-T
_SPORT_: '60s Certina DS 346.825 cal 25-651
_GOLD_: '60s Benrus Sovereign Series #9021

And as far as keepers... The Fine Link, Zissou & Zenith 120 ain't going anywhere... but the rest will very likely be up for grabs at some stage (because the Milgauss GV + GS GMT + Nomos to which I aspire will slowly supplant them; the Benrus is the only no-hold piece for which a replacement has not been planned.. but I could see myself tempted by an old gold JLC Reverso in the distant future, if the price is right).


----------



## Valth

Heres all mine finally in my case i made. Im gonna get some more foam or something for inserts cause this one is jacked, was originally for a hidden gun case but did a trial for this.









pew~pew~


----------



## NoRoadtrippin

supersong115 said:


> My collection has finally stabilized! All 7 of these are permanent keepers since they all have significance for me.


What's the strap on your '63 Seagull? I like it on that one a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udaymalar

Hi,

Your watch collection looks amazing
Whats the brand of the one in first picture second row first one with white dial.
Also are the first row wathces in first picture all belong to Citizen?

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaymalar

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 9942018
> 
> View attachment 9941298
> View attachment 9942026
> ​


Hi,

Your watch collection looks amazing
Whats the brand of the one in first picture second row first one with white dial.
Also are the first row wathces in first picture all belong to Citizen?

thanks uday


----------



## hongkongtaipan

udaymalar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your watch collection looks amazing
> Whats the brand of the one in first picture second row first one with white dial.
> Also are the first row wathces in first picture all belong to Citizen?
> 
> thanks uday


That is a Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183.

​







And yes, the top row are all Citizens. I've added a Citizen, A Victorinox and a Brera since my post. Pictures below.
























(not my picture)
​ 
​


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Some very nice watches!


----------



## supersong115

it's a Crown & buckle Anchorage.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Current collection, lost one and gained one since my last post.

Left to right:
Steinhart OVM
Seiko Arctura
Orient Mako
Orient Bambino
Certina DS-1
Longines Heritage Conquest
Seiko SARB035

Gonna sell the Bambino as I feel it's too big for the style and my 6.5" wrist, much prefer the Longines' classic size (my latest acquisition).
Been toying with the idea of flogging the Steinhart as sometimes I think it's too big others I think it's OK. Would much prefer something at 40mm max so until I find something in my price range I'll keep the OVM.
The Arctura was a Birthday gift from my folks, doesn't get worn due to the size but is a well made watch and still on the first battery almost 6 years later.
The Mako is my holiday watch and general beater.
The DS-1 and SARB are my favourites and both keepers.

Cheers
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gppittjk

mannal said:


> I had most of them out today so I decided to snap a few quick-pics. I have a few misc watches that did not make the photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 9744074


If you don't mind my asking, what is the watch on the left side of this picture? It's gorgeous! Great collection!!


----------



## mannal

gppittjk said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what is the watch on the left side of this picture? It's gorgeous! Great collection!!


It's a US Sea-Gull exclusive. I got it from MassDrop last year:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/8836


----------



## gppittjk

Thank you!!


----------



## jdelcue

Watch Obsessive said:


> Certina DS-1
> Longines Heritage Conquest
> Seiko SARB035


Great little batch of watches you've got there.. _but those last three are just about all I'd need!_ Great trio, enjoy them in good health.

Consider offloading the rest (save for the gifted Seiko of course) and picking up a nice vintage gold piece on black leather, for those special/formal occasions?

P.S. How do you rate the bracelet on the Certina? Better/worse/different than the Seiko SARB bracelet?


----------



## cel4145

jdelcue said:


> Great little batch of watches you've got there.. _but those last three are just about all I'd need!_


You must think you are on a different forum. For the rest of us, this isn't about "need." :-d


----------



## Watch Obsessive

jdelcue said:


> Great little batch of watches you've got there.. _but those last three are just about all I'd need!_ Great trio, enjoy them in good health.
> 
> Consider offloading the rest (save for the gifted Seiko of course) and picking up a nice vintage gold piece on black leather, for those special/formal occasions?
> 
> P.S. How do you rate the bracelet on the Certina? Better/worse/different than the Seiko SARB bracelet?


Thanks man.

I agree, the last 3 are my favourites and get the most wrist time. They all fit my 6.5" wrist really well.

The Certina's bracelet is superior to the SARB's in my opinion. It feels a lot more solid and is noticeably weightier than the SARB. The SARB has a push button clasp which when closed has an unsightly gap (a common fault). I've just mounted mine on a jubilee bracelet from a Seiko SKX013. Looks the business now. Apart from the gap on the SARBs bracelet the rest is decent enough. I was lucky to get a perfect fit but I know a lot of people have issues due to only 2 adjustment holes.

Out of my entire collection the Certina is definitely the best finished. It's a great watch, the only fault being no lume.

Like I said the Bambino is definitely getting sold and I've almost convinced myself to offload the Steinhart OVM (the size is an issue and the more I think about it the more I dislike the homage factor).

The Mako will stay as it's a perfect beater that I don't mind losing or trashing.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I agree, the last 3 are my favourites and get the most wrist time. They all fit my 6.5" wrist really well.
> 
> The Certina's bracelet is superior to the SARB's in my opinion. It feels a lot more solid and is noticeably weightier than the SARB. The SARB has a push button clasp which when closed has an unsightly gap (a common fault). I've just mounted mine on a jubilee bracelet from a Seiko SKX013. Looks the business now. Apart from the gap on the SARBs bracelet the rest is decent enough. I was lucky to get a perfect fit but I know a lot of people have issues due to only 2 adjustment holes.
> 
> Out of my entire collection the Certina is definitely the best finished. It's a great watch, the only fault being no lume.
> 
> Like I said the Bambino is definitely getting sold and I've almost convinced myself to offload the Steinhart OVM (the size is an issue and the more I think about it the more I dislike the homage factor).
> 
> The Mako will stay as it's a perfect beater that I don't mind losing or trashing.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have a 6.5" wrist, and I'm right there with you on the Bambino and Steinhart.

Used to own a SARB035 and thoroughly enjoyed it (despite the bracelet gap you've mentioned). I now own a SARB017 and wear it on a grey NATO (works better than on an 035 of course, due to it's adventurer vibe).

I've a soft spot for Certina (pre-Swatch but it tends to wash over just because), so I'm always glad to see them getting some love on the forums. Many of their designs are tempting, especially that recent Day Date for me (it's been tough staying away! lol but my Sinn helps). And I've always wondered about their bracelets too, so thanks for sharing.

Happy Friday!

Sent from my E5823


----------



## kostantinos

great collection


----------



## Watch Obsessive

jdelcue said:


> I too have a 6.5" wrist, and I'm right there with you on the Bambino and Steinhart.
> 
> Used to own a SARB035 and thoroughly enjoyed it (despite the bracelet gap you've mentioned). I now own a SARB017 and wear it on a grey NATO (works better than on an 035 of course, due to it's adventurer vibe).
> 
> I've a soft spot for Certina (pre-Swatch but it tends to wash over just because), so I'm always glad to see them getting some love on the forums. Many of their designs are tempting, especially that recent Day Date for me (it's been tough staying away! lol but my Sinn helps). And I've always wondered about their bracelets too, so thanks for sharing.
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> Sent from my E5823


What Sinn do you have? If it's a 556i then I'm jealous!

I've been after one of those for the past couple of years. Almost pulled the trigger in the summer but since the recent price hike I can't justify the outlay at the moment. Annoyed that I resisted as they're almost a grand now in the U.K. The best I can hope for now is finding a good used one.

I too love the vintage Certina's. I've been tempted by some old DS's on the Bay a few times. They've got some really good looking new models but at 40mm I reckon they'd wear large due to the thin bezels.

This one is particularly nice:










My DS-1 wears bigger than the 39mm size suggests due to the long lugs and thin bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005

Nice collections!!!

Here are some of my favorite affordable pieces...


----------



## jdelcue

Watch Obsessive said:


> What Sinn do you have? If it's a 556i then I'm jealous!
> 
> I too love the vintage Certina's. I've been tempted by some old DS's on the Bay a few times. They've got some really good looking new models but at 40mm I reckon they'd wear large due to the thin bezels.
> 
> This one is particularly nice:


Yep, the new Certinas being 39/40 and mostly dial have helped to dissuade me as well, despite their admittedly appealing aesthetic (I too like the one you've posted). I wear a 36mm DS automatic (346.825 ref 25-651) from time to time. It's a real treat.










As for my Sinn, it's my favourite and near daily wearer: 556A on Fine Link bracelet.









The overall quality, styling and timekeeping of it have also helped in preventing me from going down the rabbit hole with modern Certinas and the like (although I did recently acquire an Alpinist because I wanted badly to add Seiko back to the box and pined for a pop of subtle color from time to time).









Sent from my E5823


----------



## fna2005

jdelcue said:


> Yep, the new Certinas being 39/40 and mostly dial have helped to dissuade me as well, despite their admittedly appealing aesthetic (I too like the one you've posted). I wear a 36mm DS automatic (346.825 ref 25-661) from time to time. It's a real treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my Sinn, it's my favourite and near daily wearer: 556A on Fine Link bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall quality, styling and timekeeping of it have also helped in preventing me from going down the rabbit hole with modern Certinas and the like (although I did recently acquire an Alpinist because I wanted badly to add Seiko back to the box and pined for a pop of subtle color from time to time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5823


That Alpinist looks good on your wrist


----------



## jdelcue

fna2005 said:


> That Alpinist looks good on your wrist


Thanks again. 

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Brey17

Bracelet collection: Steinhart OVM, Hamilton Khaki Chrono, Seiko BFK and Bulova Precisionist










Strap collection: BOLDR Warhawk, HMT White Pilot LE, Rider M002, Mansfield Automatica, Mondaine Thin Elegant, Kemmner Tonneau










Put a couple older wrist shots to liven the post up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

jdelcue said:


> Yep, the new Certinas being 39/40 and mostly dial have helped to dissuade me as well, despite their admittedly appealing aesthetic (I too like the one you've posted). I wear a 36mm DS automatic (346.825 ref 25-661) from time to time. It's a real treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my Sinn, it's my favourite and near daily wearer: 556A on Fine Link bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall quality, styling and timekeeping of it have also helped in preventing me from going down the rabbit hole with modern Certinas and the like (although I did recently acquire an Alpinist because I wanted badly to add Seiko back to the box and pined for a pop of subtle color from time to time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5823


Nice collection!

Love your vintage Certina, I was watching a similar one recently on eBay that sold at the BIN price. It was in really good nick. If I hadn't have just got the Longines Heritage Conquest I probably would have bought it. Got the Longines used for a ridiculously good price.

I think it's only a matter of time before I finally get my hands on a 556. I prefer the i version over the a but both are lookers. I wish I'd got one ages ago before the price hike.

If I offload the Steinhart (should get a decent price as the resale value is good) and the Orient Bambino I'll have just over half the required funds for the Sinn. Once that's in the collection I should be content for a while. Still waiting for a 40mm diver (that I can afford) to float my boat.

I've always admired the Alpinist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Watch Obsessive said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Love your vintage Certina, I was watching a similar one recently on eBay that sold at the BIN price. It was in really good nick. If I hadn't have just got the Longines Heritage Conquest I probably would have bought it. Got the Longines used for a ridiculously good price.
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before I finally get my hands on a 556. I prefer the i version over the a but both are lookers. I wish I'd got one ages ago before the price hike.
> 
> If I offload the Steinhart (should get a decent price as the resale value is good) and the Orient Bambino I'll have just over half the required funds for the Sinn. Once that's in the collection I should be content for a while. Still waiting for a 40mm diver (that I can afford) to float my boat.
> 
> I've always admired the Alpinist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weeeeerd. Yep, that Longines is definitely a nice dress piece. I prefer vintage for dress (i.e. my Zenith 120 cal 40T, in the shot with the Sinn; they're the backbone of my box) - but with the Heritage Conquest being just that, a 'heritage' piece (with a relative-to-today smaller case size too), it's definitely cool.

What you see above is pretty much my current four watch rotation (with the occasional wear of my Vostok 'Zissou' on rubber thrown in the mix, mostly out on the court or at the beach, that sort of thing). Four tends to be my magic number, maaaaybe five.









GL in your quest for a 556! They come up now and then on here of course, usually in good shape. Got mine on WUS.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Raydius

It's great to see everyone's diverse taste, great collections! This is my first SotC post... I keep maxing out my 12 box and then consolidating, and then maxing again. This time I'm determined to shrink the collection further (note, the silver dial turtle is a work in progress mod):










Left-right, top-bottom:
Seiko SARB017
Seiko SRP773
Seiko SRP775
Seiko SKX009
Seiko SRP637
King Seiko 45-7000
JeanRichard Terrascope GMT 
G-Shock DW5600
G-Shock MTG-S1000-1A4 
Nixon Sam

My collection is definitely Seiko/diver heavy, but it's really hard to let any of them go, especially after I've personally modded them. The Nixon is a sentimental piece which never gets worn. :/

I think the King Seiko, the turtle mod, and the 637 may be on the chopping block...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

blowfish89 said:


> Top Row - Seiko SNKM97, Orient Curator, Citizen BL5250-02L
> Bottom Row - C. Ward C9 FLE, Vintage Submariner 16800, Squale 50 Atmos Super Matte


I like your collection!


----------



## blowfish89

WichitaViajero said:


> I like your collection!


Thanks, the Christopher Ward and Squale have now gone and a Seiko Tuna 017 has entered the collection. I'm also going to sell the orient curator.


----------



## FutureAgent

Here's my collection of affordables. Not pictures are a few Invictas and Fossils. Thinking about selling some and getting a Marathon GSAR


----------



## FutureAgent

Also have a Movado Museum received as a gift. Can you tell I like NATO straps? &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Robbie Steadman

willf said:


> lots of Orients, My dads Omega, Prometheus ocean diver, Pryrolume Maltese cross, few made in China, swiss army tide ( quarts), Jacqui Lemans dress .


Where did you get a watch case like this one?


----------



## Voldemort

WichitaViajero said:


> I like your collection!


That Sub looks so good with the Bond NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, the Christopher Ward and Squale have now gone and a Seiko Tuna 017 has entered the collection. I'm also going to sell the orient curator.


Why did you move the Squale?


----------



## pyddet

Loooooong time lurker, new poster here.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth

Updated collection









pew~pew~


----------



## rick3000

*Top Row from Left to Right*
Vostok 710615 "Sailboat"
SKX007 "Planet Ocean"
SKX171 "P-38"
SNX123 "Agent Railmaster"
SNX121 - stock

*Bottom Row from Left to Right*
SKX007 - stock
SNZH55 "Fifty Fathoms" Black
SNZH53 "Spectre"
SNZH55 "Fifty Fathoms" Blue
SNZH53 - stock

*Not Pictured:*
SNK803 - stock
Vintage 14k Concord

I just finished all of the modified Seiko's, and am really happy with all of these watches. The straps are still a work in progress, but I received a Super Oyster as a gift today and installed it on the Planet Ocean. The quality from StrapCode is impressive, really takes the SKX up a notch!


----------



## ruotherha

Little????


TysonJones said:


> My little collection...
> 
> View attachment 2095818


----------



## Valth

Just picked up this real nice box today at dillards for 35, was 80, i like it. And my homemade one im gonna use for my g collection as it grows. Need another insert cause this was recycled from a hidden gun case project. 









pew~pew~


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

texaspledge said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Love the military/pilot theme of your collection!


----------



## texaspledge

cel4145 said:


> Love the military/pilot theme of your collection!


Thanks, not completely intentional. Just seem to be attracted to that style.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamA

I have updated my collection a bit. I also have a CW C60 Vintage incoming. Really looking forward to that watch.

My collection: My Affordable Watch Collection! - Album on Imgur


----------



## DoctorWolf

My collection of mostly affordables. The old Lip is the most recent addition. It was my grandfather's and was given to me for Christmas by my father. 
Cheers


----------



## Robbie Steadman




----------



## TJM86

View attachment 10350802
View attachment 10350810
View attachment 10350818
View attachment 10350826
View attachment 10350842
View attachment 10350866


Hi I am a new member some of my poor mans collection.


----------



## gogmeister




----------



## buyingtime

Some great collections...although I still have a lot of pages to get through!

It's interesting to me how a good percentage of collections seem to heavily favor 1-2 styles and/or brands. Perhaps this is because in the affordable space people are more likely to have what I would consider repeats, or maybe people just like what they like?? One person said "this isn't about need"...which couldn't be more true, ha! However, I've always _tried_ to be diverse with styles and movements and am on recent mission to purge unnecessary stuff out of my life. We'll see how that affects my collection...


----------



## MakeWatchesGreatAgain

my collection isnt worth sharing.. and i need about 97 more comments to be able to sell... getting there


----------



## phlebas

It's been a while since I posted here, and my collection has grown a bit:


----------



## cel4145

Here is the current state of my collection:

















And since the glare makes it hard to tell, they are all black dial other than the obvious white ones and the dark blue Bulova Accu Swiss in the top right of the 2nd box.


----------



## duc

Wow! Some nice hardware on display here. My modest offering. The empty spot is on hold for an inbound X-33.


----------



## heyheyuw

Watches are a fairly new obsession for me, and child support/student loans keeps me squarely in the affordable bracket.

The SARG007, Hamilton Viewmatic, Maratac, and Steinhart are my main rotation.

The Wenger and Swatch were gifts from the early 90's, and the Caravelle was my Dad's navy watch.

The Hamilton Ball pocket watch is an heirloom, that just needs a service and needs the hands realigned.

The two little 24-hour wonders are eBay jobs from my girlfriend. They're crap, but I can't tell her. 

I'm now starting the search for the next one. Maybe a Helson Skindiver. I'd love a good fifty fathoms homage. It would make a great counterpoint to the Steinhart.

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie Steadman




----------



## mrpeter

This is a great collection. Loving all the military and pilot style watches.


----------



## wasney

Here's my starter collection 

Got a Casio EF503D on the way. After that I think I'm going to slow down, save up, and grab a Bulova Moon Watch. Tried it on last week and it's big, but I think I can pull it off.










Not shown is my Seiko 5 SNK809, wearing as my daily a lot recently.


----------



## ciko91

My two lovely chronos.


----------



## akitadog

This is my current collection. Mostly Marathon watches and one Seiko Tuna.


----------



## koska23

Not the entire collection, but the starting lineup.








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite

Good time to take stock with a new arrival, Tangramatic's 39a Moon Bauhous. Fot a 39mm watch it's a bigg'un.









The starting lineup

Vostock pre-owned circa 1992ish handwound, gold case w/SS coin edge bezel, ??? (awesome) hands
Shinola Runwell 38mm quartz, SS case w/gold coin edge bezel, rounded hands
Bulova Military UHF, 262kHz quartz, SS case, SS coin edge bezel
Tangramatic Moon Bouhaus, 39mm, full lume dial
Vostock Amphibia Radio Room on sharkmesh
Seiko 5 SNK607, automatic, integrated bracelet, 37mm and oh so perfect

































That's the best, here's the rest.









Cheers all! Happy new year!


----------



## DCP

Took a couple of phone shots of my collection this morning. Thought I'd share it here. 



















David


----------



## jdp_69

Hello everyone, I am trying to sell some watches and straps on watchrecon. I need 16 more posts in order to meet the 100 post requirement. I apologize for the upcoming spam.


----------



## jdp_69

spam


----------



## jdp_69

spams


----------



## jdp_69

spamzzzzzz


----------



## jdp_69

spamokjlj


----------



## jdp_69

poop


----------



## jdp_69

watches are cool


----------



## jdp_69

my bad forum moderates I'm sorry


----------



## jdp_69

moderaters*


----------



## jdp_69

94.


----------



## jdp_69

95


----------



## jdp_69

96.


----------



## jdp_69

96.9


----------



## jdp_69

97.9


----------



## jdp_69

99


----------



## jdp_69

one hund


----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

jdp_69 said:


> one hund


And back to zero.

Too bad you didn't read and heed our rules before pulling this stunt. The next time we'll spam-ban you with extreme prejudice.


----------



## jdp_69

CMSgt Bo said:


> And back to zero.
> 
> Too bad you didn't read and heed our rules before pulling this stunt. The next time we'll spam-ban you with extreme prejudice.


Okay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersong115

State of the my humble collection as of Jan 15, 2017. You know when you think your collection is stable and then it changes drastically with no warning? Yeah that's what happened.


----------



## Griff_Doge

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 10534674
> 
> 
> State of the my humble collection as of Jan 15, 2017. You know when you think your collection is stable and then it changes drastically with no warning? Yeah that's what happened.


I like the nato you have on the oris. Where'd you snag it?


----------



## supersong115

Thanks! That's a Maratac NATO, you can find them here: https://countycomm.com/products/maratac-mil-nato-bands


----------



## udaymalar

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 10534674
> 
> 
> State of the my humble collection as of Jan 15, 2017. You know when you think your collection is stable and then it changes drastically with no warning? Yeah that's what happened.


Whats the brand name of the watch in bottom row center with an Tan strap.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Griff_Doge

That's a Nezumi Voiture 2.0. I've got the blue dial!









NEZUMI Studios Products Archive - NEZUMI Studios


----------



## kingspertel

my collection


----------



## brokebandit

Everyone's collections look so cool, meanwhile, I'm here with my Squale Y1545 Maxi and Hamilton Khaki Field auto, although I love them both!

I can't yet quote posts with images/links due to low amount of posts, however, I've fallen in love with that Nezumi Voiture posted above by Griff_Doge. I think I'll try to find the panda dial version 1, with the silly error of spelling quartz with an 's' on the dial.


----------



## udaymalar

Griff_Doge said:


> That's a Nezumi Voiture 2.0. I've got the blue dial!
> 
> View attachment 10550706
> 
> 
> NEZUMI Studios Products Archive - NEZUMI Studios


The watch looks superb is it an new brand or its custom made watch.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## jdp_69

Quick Thoughts: 
The $300 Seiko gets 90% of wrist time 
Hamilton gets 4.4% wrist time 
Halios gets 4.4% wrist time
Just got the gold Timex today so it's sitting in 4th at 1.2% wrist time

Haven't used the others in my rotation in months. The Gavox was my first mechanical watch. Despite both being wonderful watches the Citizen and Helson are hand me down gifts from my father but run large for my tastes. 
Regret taking the 007 off jubilee 
Timex expedition is RIP due to scratches. Younger brother swam with the Tissot on so it's also RIP which was my first watch I ever purchased myself.


----------



## gunnersfan16

jdp_69 said:


> Quick Thoughts:
> The $300 Seiko gets 90% of wrist time
> Hamilton gets 4.4% wrist time
> Halios gets 4.4% wrist time
> Just got the gold Timex today so it's sitting in 4th at 1.2% wrist time
> 
> Haven't used the others in my rotation in months. The Gavox was my first mechanical watch. Despite both being wonderful watches the Citizen and Helson are hand me down gifts from my father but run large for my tastes.
> Regret taking the 007 off jubilee
> Timex expedition is RIP due to scratches. Younger brother swam with the Tissot on so it's also RIP which was my first watch I ever purchased myself.


I mean, if you're not wearing the Halios I'd be happy to take it off your hands! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jdp_69

gunnersfan16 said:


> I mean, if you're not wearing the Halios I'd be happy to take it off your hands!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank for the interest but no. The numbers may have been a little exaggerated. I would highly recommend the watch though!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capital Collector

So here is a picture of my collection. From top left

Timex Expedition 
Mondaine Evo
Orient Bambino v 4
Franken Roamer Popular
Original Vintage Roamer super shock (circa 1950s)
Seiko 5 SNXS77
Orient Mako II Jap
Paul Smith Quartz
Hugo Boss Quartz
Seiko 5 SNK355
Longines Conquest Heritage
Longines Classique
HMT pilot (one not properly in case).

I work in an office so my collection very much dress watch heavy - fancy a new diver soon but not sure as to when or what that will be!

CC


----------



## Griff_Doge

brokebandit said:


> Everyone's collections look so cool, meanwhile, I'm here with my Squale Y1545 Maxi and Hamilton Khaki Field auto, although I love them both!
> 
> I can't yet quote posts with images/links due to low amount of posts, however, I've fallen in love with that Nezumi Voiture posted above by Griff_Doge. I think I'll try to find the panda dial version 1, with the silly error of spelling quartz with an 's' on the dial.


I think you can still find those pretty easy - they pop up on watchrecon/ ebay fairly often. Looks like Nezumi will have all 2.0 colors back in stock at some point soon.



udaymalar said:


> The watch looks superb is it an new brand or its custom made watch.
> 
> Thanks
> Uday


Brand new and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## QuackXP

Coleman 40-279 - Picked this up at Target before leaving for a cruise vacation because I wanted a watch as I would not have my phone on me. This got me back into wearing watches daily. Its on a NATO band after the original leather band wore out and broke.
Orient Mako FEM65002DW - I wanted a automatic diver style. I got this as a Christmas gift and wore it daily for a few years.
Timex Ironman Classic 30 Oversized T5K5289J - Got this for working out, summer, and when I wanted other features like chronograph, countdown, alarms, 2nd/3rd time zone, etc.
Timex Expedition Metal Combo T49826 - I wanted something that would give me analog time but with most of the digital features of my Ironman. I also liked the gunmetal finish.
TFX by Bulova 36B103 - This was part of a gift from my company for 5 years of service. Company logo is on the back.
Wenger S.A.K. Design 096.0636 - This was my grandfathers and I inherited it when he passed. He wore it daily and it's well worn. He had an expansion band on it and I don't care for those. The original bracelet had not aged with the rest of the watch and looked off so I put a NATO band on it.
Citizen Promaster Diver BN0151-09L - I wanted a more sporty watch for summer but with an analog face and rubber buckle strap.
Timex Data Link 150 - Not Shown - Thought it was MIA but found it in a box when I was packing to move. I moved and I'm not sure what box it's in now, but I know I have it somewhere. This was the last watch I wore before I stopped for a while and used my phone to tell time.

I got the Nato bands as a package with three others because I figured it was an easy way to replace the two bands. But I don't really care for the way they wear on my wrist. I don't like the fact that two layers of the strap push the watch up and coming over the lugs they don't seem to flow down to my wrist the way a regular strap or a bracelet does.

I have a cheap Chinese leather strap coming for the Coleman as that was what is on it originally being a $20 watch. Now that it will only be an occasional wear watch I'm not to worried about how long the strap will last.

I think I will put a full grain leather one on the Wenger maybe something a pre-distressed to match the patina already on the watch.


----------



## Sebastianjurca93

Hello ! So here it goes , I have been reading this forum for a while and decided to register and share my current watch collection . I have a passion for watches from when I was little , I had a couple of watches back then but something happend and I haven't wore a watch for a long time , but 3 year ago my passion lit again . Now I am 23 and this is my current watch collecton , planning already to buy another watch .
1.Casio G-Shock GA-100-1A4ER.
2.Citizen Eco-Drive AT2370-55E .
3.Orient Anchor Automatic FEM7L004B9 (The latest purchase and my daily driver).


----------



## KaminskyBlog

I gues I have a problem. 
P.S. these arent all my watches, I have about 10 watches outside the box and 4 are on the way.


----------



## Jeffie007

Hi everyone,
Here is my modest but growing watch collection. I just received the watch box on my 51st Birthday from my wife and daughters.


----------



## supersong115

Solid trio. Whats the 4th you're planning on?


----------



## Sebastianjurca93

supersong115 said:


> Solid trio. Whats the 4th you're planning on?


Thank you ! Well my next watch will be a field watch . I've been reading about the Bulova UHF 262 khz model 96B229 for a while and I'm thinking of buying it , and I also love the Orient Defender automatic FET0N001B0 watch with the stainless steel bracelet , searching the web for a bargain for this one .


----------



## georgefl74

Seiko top row. Plus a Blumo and a Scubamaster in the shop. Quite happy now, will pause to enjoy them in 2017.


----------



## gunnersfan16

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko top row. Plus a Blumo and a Scubamaster in the shop. Quite happy now, will pause to enjoy them in 2017.


I sense a theme here, but I can't quite put my finger on it!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

My modest collection, admittedly growing quicker than my fiance would like...

L to R:
TWSTEEL CEO Canteen 50mm (1st 'proper' watch, too big now by far)
Orient Bambino Mk2
Steinhart Nav B Premium 47mm
Timex Expedition
Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane
Fossil so and so
Invicta 8926 mod 
Bulova 262hz 86B299
Seiko SKX007
Rotary Chavitimer

Can't get the Tudor Pelagos out of my head...


----------



## supersong115

I like that Favre Leuba. My late grandpa had one (Seachief) and it's in my collection


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

No update from me for a long time. Collection was reduced heavily over last year, went from about 45 watches down to 29. I guess I'm finally finding my style/brand/complication combinations so I can lock down collections. Didn't buy anything new for over 2 months now ;-). I guess I'll focus on better quality straps and such now.

First box with watch winder is dedicated for weekend bracelet watches, I have SKX007 coming to fill the bottom row with Seiko SKXs sub-collection.

Second box is a weekday one, where I keep watches that come to work with me. You know all that belt, shoes, watch must match thing ;-)

Last box is for special occasions watches, sports watches, funny stuff and so on.

























More or less each watch gets some wrist time from time to time.

Thanks for watching.

Piotr


----------



## briang583

My small collection 









EDIT* Hi Guys, I'm new here and I didn't realize this was the affordables forum! Sorry, I just wanted to share my few watches with you and didn't recognize that it was a theme forum :-(.


----------



## tgetzen

I'm new here. Beautiful collections, everyone. I am partial to divers, especially Seikos from the past 20 years or so. My first, the orange monster, was a gift (one of the best ever IMO!). My favorite at the moment is the Land Monster (bottom far right) although now I feel like I need to find the stainless bezel, black dial version (SNM 035), LOL!!








SKX's: 007, A55, A53, A35, 011, + SRP 777







Monster Tuna SRP 639, Blk monster, Orange monster, Land Monster SNM 037

be well


----------



## tgetzen

And the non-Seikos







Upper L to Lower R:
Victoinox Divemaster 500 red chrono / white, Steinhart Ocean 1 bronze, TAG Formula 1, Squale 50 atoms opaco, Omega sea master, Steinhart Ocean 1 blue.


----------



## udaymalar

jamesnorrisuk said:


> View attachment 10597490
> 
> 
> My modest collection, admittedly growing quicker than my fiance would like...
> 
> L to R:
> TWSTEEL CEO Canteen 50mm (1st 'proper' watch, too big now by far)
> Orient Bambino Mk2
> Steinhart Nav B Premium 47mm
> Timex Expedition
> Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane
> Fossil so and so
> Invicta 8926 mod
> Bulova 262hz 86B299
> Seiko SKX007
> Rotary Chavitimer
> 
> Can't get the Tudor Pelagos out of my head...


Hi

Is that Rotary Chavitimer Auto or Quartz

Thanks
Uday


----------



## tanksndudes

My collection, after five months into this whole watch thing...

Top row, all Seikos left to right:
*SNK809* - My first watch, bought on the Internet's almost universal recommendation as a best first automatic. Currently on a black denim strap.
*1965 Sportsmatic Deluxe* - Purchased from a gent in Holland, it had been his father's watch. I bought it because I found the object itself to be incredibly beautiful. Still do.
*SKX007 *- The universal dive watch, also purchased on the Internet's recommendation, though not very special to me now. I imagine it will go away soonish.
*SKZ330* - Cool case, neat dial reminiscent of the 6105, my only gold watch. Waiting on a black leather strap for this one.
*6309-7049* - I coveted these once I started learning about Seiko divers. This one is all original but could use a service as it is about a minute slow per day.
*SRP77* - I love this thing. To me it obviates the need for the 007.

Bottom row, left to right:
*Tisell Flieger B-type* - At some point I'd like to add an A-type dial as well, and would happily go with Tisell again. This is a great watch that keeps time better than any other auto I own.
*Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok* - I dig everything about this one. Case shape is great and I love the textured dial treatment.
*Bulova Military 96B230* - Bought for a song on Black Friday. The aesthetics of Bulova's recent watches are terrific, in my opinion, and the sweep seconds hand and near-perfect accuracy make this one of my best buys.
*Timex Waterbury Chrono* - I love this colorway. Got a great deal on it used and couldn't be happier. I generally have no use for a chronograph and likely won't ever spend money on an automatic one. This one is just right.
*Momentum Base Layer* - Everything about this watch is cool. The camo band is comfy. The size works for me. The sandwich dial is a nice touch, and that spinning propeller seconds hand is awesome.
*Timex Originals T2N393* - Bought this used for cheap, just couldn't resist. It's much smaller in person than it looked in the photos, but it's such a different look. Neat little watch.

In front:
*Raketa Big Zero* - I've wanted one of these since I first saw one, and I got mine in a trade. It was on a rubber strap but I'm trying it on a beads of rice that came with the Timex Original. I think it works.
*Bulova Snorkel 96B209* - My latest piece. Like the Military, the aesthetics of this one are spot on for me. I've wanted both a blue dial and and an internal bezel, so this scratches two itches. Looking forward to giving it more time on the wrist.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sideways2

From over the last 10 years...the skeletons were cheap fun LOL!!

Think I'm missing something though...and don't say a diver


----------



## mjackson




----------



## Spartan.Ex

My "collection" after two and something years:







From left:
*Citizen BY0000-05E* (with Hirsch Duke strap) - I wore it for 3 years before I became interested in mechanical watches.
*Seiko SKX009K2* - I got it yesterday, bought it out of curiosity and I can definitely see why is it so popular.
*TAG Heuer Aqaracer 300m* WAY211A.FT6068 - I bought it as more bold looking alternative to SMPc, I wear it a lot, it has grown on me.
*Omega Semaster 300m* ceramic - that was my dream watch ever since I saw Pierce Brosnan cut train floor with older reference SMP, sadly no laser in mine.
*Prim Sport II* from 80's - That was my father's watch in 80's and 90's
*Triwa Ocean Nevil* - Fashion quarz that I bought because I like the design.

Next I would like to add Rolex Explorer I 214270

There are short videos about most of these watches on my YouTube channel (in signature) if anyone is interested.


----------



## idvsego

just the divers for this pic...








Top: Casio MDV102
Middle: Invicta 8926 mod, Deaumar Ensign, Deaumar Ensign (My twin-signs)
Bottom: Invicta 8926 mod, Aevig Huldra, Obris Morgan Aegis


----------



## mplsabdullah

Your bezel placements gave me a headache o| lol


----------



## pafinn

My collection.

*Vostok Komandirskie* on a nato, with a spare leather nato - got a new bezel coming along for it, excited to see how it will come out. This is my first automatic and I have some fond memories of it. I don't wear it much though, I think it's all a little too small and light. 
*Vostok Amphibia* Radio room on a mesh bracelet - I would like a new bezel for it, it's a new acquisition and I'm gonna get a feel for it
*Seiko SKX007* - probably my favourite watch, really like how it wears, feels and the history
*Seiko SNKM97* recraft on a tan racing strap - new as well, and getting the feel for it. Very nice dial.
*Orient Blue Ray* on a Panerai-style blue leather strap - a new strap for my second watch. Wanted to distinguish it better from the Seiko SKX.


----------



## catsteeth

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No update from me for a long time. Collection was reduced heavily over last year, went from about 45 watches down to 29. I guess I'm finally finding my style/brand/complication combinations so I can lock down collections. Didn't buy anything new for over 2 months now ;-). I guess I'll focus on better quality straps and such now.
> 
> First box with watch winder is dedicated for weekend bracelet watches, I have SKX007 coming to fill the bottom row with Seiko SKXs sub-collection.
> 
> Second box is a weekday one, where I keep watches that come to work with me. You know all that belt, shoes, watch must match thing ;-)
> 
> Last box is for special occasions watches, sports watches, funny stuff and so on.
> 
> View attachment 10601778
> 
> 
> View attachment 10601786
> 
> 
> View attachment 10601794
> 
> 
> More or less each watch gets some wrist time from time to time.
> 
> Thanks for watching.
> 
> Piotr


Hi, great collection.
Just a quickie. I've been looking at 1 handers and 24 hour'ers, that Slomo(?) is both. I like their looks. How to you find it?


----------



## ajsthe3

Front to back, left to right:

*Hamilton Essex*
One of the rare models produced from 1941-1942 (I think) in coral gold. Got this from my dad with the Hamilton Ventura. Affectionately known as "Little Vintage Hammy"

*Hamilton Ventura*
Quartz, gold case. Got this from my dad at the same time as the other hammy. Also have the black dial/ss model. My dad got both of these right around when MIB came out. Need to get the black dial serviced after dropping it on the bathroom floor, crystal down...

*Seiko 6117-6409 Worldtimer*
My newest pick-up after a not-so-lengthy search. Fell in love after seeing a few on insta, did some reasearch, and made it happen. This thing is crazy versatile, perfectly-sized, and goes with every 20mm strap I throw at it. Getting a lot of wrist time!

*Seiko 6148-0030 Kakume*
Another one I fell in love with after seeing som pics here and there. I rushed a bit in buying so it's not as minty as I'd like. Needs a service like yesterday. May be letting this one go, but can't decide...

*Melbourne Watch Co. Portsea Calendar*
Got this at the D.C. GTG in November. I wavered for a while, but to be honest, the decision was made as soon as I saw it. Got a free branded strap, which was nice.

*Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic*
The watch that started this terribly expensive habit. My wife gifted this to me for our wedding after I did a little research for a super-clean dress watch. That research sent me straight down the rabbit hole. This one is never leaving the collection.

*Swatch (unsure of model)*
My dad had this same model and I liked it so I got it. It's a great quartz beater for the rougher days.

*Bulova Moonwatch Reissue*
When this was first released it quickly went on "the list." Finally grabbed one at an amazing price with a bonus strap last month. It's on a cheapestnatostraps red rallye for now, which I'm loving.

*Unimatic U1-A*
After my wedding, I was miserably entrenched in the world of watches. I like the idea of a dive-style watch on a bracelet and spent days and days looking at every model I could online. It was between this and the Steinhart OVM (I think) and I'm very happy to say this one won out. I've got it on a brown leather strap now, which I didn't expect to like nearly as much as I do.

*Bell & Ross BR123*
I just love this watch. So clean. So versatile. The stock strap fits me terribly, and when I got it from a seller on WUS, it was an a very old W&W leather strap that fit the watch and my wrist quite poorly. I've discovered it works on just about every Nato strap in the world, so I usually switch between the one seen here and a grey Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 328 rubber nato.

Enjoy!


----------



## igorsfc




----------



## BikerJeff




----------



## cel4145

BikerJeff said:


>


Everyone should have at least one G-Shock, for when you need that watch that can take a dramatic beating! Casio tough!


----------



## BikerJeff

cel4145 said:


> Everyone should have at least one G-Shock, for when you need that watch that can take a dramatic beating! Casio tough!
> 
> View attachment 10810817


I wore the same watch, a G Shock G-100, to work for 11 years. It took more of a beating than i would have thought a watch could take. Looked battered when i finally retired it..... but was still working and was still on its original batteries as well.


----------



## Level.5x

Current line-up below...


----------



## ninzeo

Nice 7 piece collection; now you just need a good chronograph  perhaps a flieger chrono?


----------



## rameezhanslo

Here's a pic of my 3 current affordable favorites:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

ninzeo said:


> Nice 7 piece collection; now you just need a good chronograph  perhaps a flieger chrono?


That chronograph spot is reserved for the Zenith El Primero. Im trying to save up and get this watch next. Still looking at other watches in the $3-5K range with display back tho.


----------



## eblackmo

ze germans...


----------



## DoctorWolf

State of the collection of mostly affordables after about 3 years. Unfortunately I don't really wear them all. I've reached the point where I still want more but realised that I have too many already. Latest addition are the Tuna and the Marathon. Both within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Itubij

DoctorWolf said:


> State of the collection of mostly affordables after about 3 years. Unfortunately I don't really wear them all. I've reached the point where I still want more but realised that I have too many already. Latest addition are the Tuna and the Marathon. Both within the last 2 weeks.
> View attachment 10833506


I think you need a watch with a black strap.


----------



## johnny action

A plank of Puget Sound driftwood, a slab of Oahu strawberry guava, some stainless steel rods, and lacquer. Holds all 15 of my watches. The solar ones face the window.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012

You just gave me a great idea for a watch holder with the driftwood, and you can hang works of art.


----------



## JC_2012

Here's a quick pic of my watch hoard. Had to take these pics quickly while the GF went to the store and hide them away before she got back. If she only knew...


----------



## Real Artman

Here are my favorites in my humble collection.


----------



## SimOS X

This was my collection since some days ago














































I sold many pieces...










Now I want to sell another two pieces (Memphis Belle and Gruppo Gamma) for a new incoming:


----------



## HandyDad

Hello Everyone,

Newbie from the West Coast and this is my first post. I'm grateful to be part of the esteemed Brotherhood. b-)

My collection consists of the following:

1) The First Five - favorite pieces to wear on a daily basis. A typical wrist day would be the Casio Royale in the morning then Timex Expedition or Wenger in the afternoon/evening. These are the keepers (for now) because of the fit, finish and versatility of each piece.









2) The Second Stringers - back up to the First Five on days when I need to put on a beater due to the type of work I'll be doing. The Bertuccis are rugged yet so light because of the titanium case, ole Mickey is my daughter's favorite while the cream Wenger is a versatile dress up/down piece.









3) The Bench Warmers - affordables that look great and didn't burn a hole in my pocket.









4) The In-the-boxers - pieces that I got curious about because they looked good online, currently not getting much wrist time so they are in the box until I decide what to do with them.









Thank you to all for taking the time to read my 1st post.

Now, back to work. I've exceeded my lunch break time. :-d


----------



## pr0t0n

johnny action said:


> A plank of Puget Sound driftwood, a slab of Oahu strawberry guava, some stainless steel rods, and lacquer. Holds all 15 of my watches. The solar ones face the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its beautiful, creative and somewhat disturbing at the same time, I wouldn't be much surprised if I sumbled upon a totem like this floundering across Amazon jungle - nice!


----------



## Thorlakur




----------



## Capt Obvious

Here is mine. I severely downsized last year to move upmarket. I didn't like upmarket.







There are also some slots reserved. To the left of Deaumar is for the Bernhardt Binnacle Diver I'm going to buy soon. Just after the NTH is for my Seiko SARG009 ordered today. After the G-Shocks is for my Alba AEFD530 ordered Monday, then my Citizen Eco-Drive Excalibur. I still have a couple open slots after that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Seiko SNZF17 Sea Urchin
Citizen CA036 GMT/Chrono
Tissot Couturier Black Dial Chronograph
Tissot PRS 516 Quartz Chrono
Hamilton Khaki Auto 42mm
Tudor Black Bay Blue


----------



## Osteoman

I like the watch tree on the previous page. Very nice, original way to keep your collection. Good job.


----------



## borebillon

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is mine. I severely downsized last year to move upmarket. I didn't like upmarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also some slots reserved. To the left of Deaumar is for the Bernhardt Binnacle Diver I'm going to buy soon. Just after the NTH is for my Seiko SARG009 ordered today. After the G-Shocks is for my Alba AEFD530 ordered Monday, then my Citizen Eco-Drive Excalibur. I still have a couple open slots after that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice new collection  
Why didn't you like upmarket? And what did you buy then presumably flip?


----------



## Capt Obvious

borebillon said:


> Nice new collection
> Why didn't you like upmarket? And what did you buy then presumably flip?


I was moving upmarket wanting to buy a Tudor Heritage Ranger. When I actually tried it on, I was sickeningly disappointed. The Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III feels to be of much higher quality.

As for what I bought with the funds... nothing. It was in November and my wife confiscated my watch money for Christmas. I was livid. The only piece that I have pre-November is the Deaumar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

Capt Obvious said:


> I was moving upmarket wanting to buy a Tudor Heritage Ranger. When I actually tried it on, I was sickeningly disappointed. The Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III feels to be of much higher quality.
> 
> As for what I bought with the funds... nothing. It was in November and my wife confiscated my watch money for Christmas. I was livid. The only piece that I have pre-November is the Deaumar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I see. That sucks - your wife is a tough lady! On the plus side you get to rebuild the collection now 

I've picked up a couple of grails myself over the past 8 months and to be honest I've had the opposite experience causing me to fall out of love with *some* of my affordables, especially the homages.


----------



## briandb

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 10534674
> 
> 
> State of the my humble collection as of Jan 15, 2017. You know when you think your collection is stable and then it changes drastically with no warning? Yeah that's what happened.


This is one of my favorite collections in here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

Just completed year two in the hobby, during which I swapped out 1/3 of my 12-max collection. Here's the latest family portrait... taste the rainbow of fruit flavors!









My latest pickups (yellow and green Seikos) added balance to what had become a very dressy collection. I no longer limit myself to buying watches with sunburst/textured dials and raised markers.

At this point, I'm down to just one quartz watch (the chrono, a gift). And I have just one non-Hardlex mineral crystal (the square Soviet one, amazingly unscratched).

To create the "rainbow," my box is now arranged with all the polished cases up top and the brushed ones below. This division generally corresponds with dressy/casual, making it easy to match watches to my outfits.

This week, I've reached a rarified state of braceletlessness. But I can already hear that jubilee begging to go back on the yellow diver.

Overall, I'm quite pleased with the variety I've assembled in terms of dial designs, genres, countries of origin, time periods, movements, cases, colors, and straps.

Looking ahead, I'd love to add a racing chrono, a serious pilot, and maybe an open heart or moonphase. I also aspire to make a couple upgrades to the next level (To date, I've not spent more than $300 on a watch.) But I have no immediate plans, or budget... famous last words!


----------



## friendofpugs

After a roller coaster year of buying and flipping and buying some more (I think I bought and sold over 40 watches, it's hard to keep track) I haven't bought a new watch since October, and this is where I'm at:










*Citizen Atessa* - bought used for $300 on WUS - this is my dress/nice wear watch when I need it. JDM goodness, Ti, radio controlled, awesome integrated bracelet. Stupid thin, stupid light. I maybe wear it once a week, but I enjoy it when I do. 
*Citizen BM6400 Field Watch* - bought new for $100 - this is my only Nato strap watch (and since it's 21mm, I only have one strap, lol). Whenever I think about selling a watch to consolidate further, this is first on the chopping block, probably because it's the cheapest but I've tried twice and just can't do it. Just a simple, rugged field watch and I love wearing a Nato when I'm typing on the computer. 
*Seiko Solar Tuna* - bought used for $280 on WUS - I wear this the most, then the Field watch. I love Tuna's but most are pretty tall on my wrist (I've had a SBBN015 and a Darth Tuna) so this fits the bill nicely. I wear it on a Chinese Super Engineer that I got for $18 or so off eBay. Love the way it looks and feels, even though I've never been diving.

You'll notice that all are quartz, solar powered and that's intentional - they are all "grab and go". No more automatics for me (or microbrands, for that matter). No more worrying about timekeeping, getting magnetized, jostled, "crown up, crown down", etc. Heck, no more batteries even. Everything is grab and go, and I love the freedom and peace of mind. With these three, I've pretty much sated my desire for any new watches, and consequently I spend very little time here. I love the crazy guys in the Deals thread but I have no desire to buy anything else.

Thinking about it, I guess I made made this little post to commemorate the end of a hobby, and to show that simple solar watches can be satisfying.


----------



## Zama

Oh my... I hadn't even realized - only one spot left in the watch box!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Well this is my 50th post and I figured what better way to do it them to show my collection. My first real watch was a Panama Jack watch bought for me by my wife 16 years ago. We had very little of anything and well She did what she could and bought me the watch. I have teased her a lot about it and just recently bought a battery and got it going again. That watch kept me going for 14 years and then she started to buy me a couple of Fossil and Invicta watches. Now a couple of years latter and we are in a much better position now so......I can start with my new hobby of watches and start replacing (who are we kidding? just get better one's) my Collection. I also have a Wenger on the way as well as a few $20 beaters so I will keep ya'll posted.

Thanks to all you awesome posters on these forums and thanks for your patience to some of us noobs and our silly questions.


----------



## MrDanno

friendofpugs said:


> After a roller coaster year of buying and flipping and buying some more (I think I bought and sold over 40 watches, it's hard to keep track) I haven't bought a new watch since October, and this is where I'm at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizen Atessa* - bought used for $300 on WUS - this is my dress/nice wear watch when I need it. JDM goodness, Ti, radio controlled, awesome integrated bracelet. Stupid thin, stupid light. I maybe wear it once a week, but I enjoy it when I do.
> *Citizen BM6400 Field Watch* - bought new for $100 - this is my only Nato strap watch (and since it's 21mm, I only have one strap, lol). Whenever I think about selling a watch to consolidate further, this is first on the chopping block, probably because it's the cheapest but I've tried twice and just can't do it. Just a simple, rugged field watch and I love wearing a Nato when I'm typing on the computer.
> *Seiko Solar Tuna* - bought used for $280 on WUS - I wear this the most, then the Field watch. I love Tuna's but most are pretty tall on my wrist (I've had a SBBN015 and a Darth Tuna) so this fits the bill nicely. I wear it on a Chinese Super Engineer that I got for $18 or so off eBay. Love the way it looks and feels, even though I've never been diving.
> 
> You'll notice that all are quartz, solar powered and that's intentional - they are all "grab and go". No more automatics for me (or microbrands, for that matter). No more worrying about timekeeping, getting magnetized, jostled, "crown up, crown down", etc. Heck, no more batteries even. Everything is grab and go, and I love the freedom and peace of mind. With these three, I've pretty much sated my desire for any new watches, and consequently I spend very little time here. I love the crazy guys in the Deals thread but I have no desire to buy anything else.
> 
> Thinking about it, I guess I made made this little post to commemorate the end of a hobby, and to show that simple solar watches can be satisfying.


I applaud your consolidation. A small, thoughtful collection is often better than a large, jumbled one. Enjoy!

If it were me I would at least add a hand-wind-only watch with no date to satisfy my love for mechanical. Still pretty easy to grab and go so long as you have a minute to wind and set. Just a thought.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

This box is my main rotation. Nothing in it goes two weeks without being worn:










The bottom row are ones I wear at work and the top row are evenings and weekend. When I get home I switch to jeans and swap watch.

Recent additions are the Trident Pro, SARB033 and SKA371.

Lacks a bit of colour in there (although the vintage Seiko is actually a blue dial), but a couple of these actually live on a Nato strap most of the time, particularly the blue scuba dude.

Box two contains the less frequently worn, 'early days' or sentimental selection.










The blue Accurist was the first half decent watch I bought when I landed my first proper job.

Consolidation is not really my thing and l like variety, but if I get to a point where I am hardly wearing a watch that has any significant value I might start flipping at least.

Future purchases I am considering are an Orange Diver probably an SNE109 or a monster, but I should maybe look outside of the Seiko range more, and a Laco auto Flieger.

I also have a hankering for a couple of Hamiltons, a Khaki Field and an Intramatic.


----------



## justin86

This is it for now. I'm looking at getting a SARB017 and bronze Steinhart yet, then I think I'll take a break from buying for a while.


----------



## TimeDilation

This is most of them, there are about 12 more I don't wear as often, but keep mostly because of sentimental value. A very humble collection as you can see. Mostly Automatics and Mechanical.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack




----------



## Spartan247

My current lot. Been thinking of adding an Airman Double Twelve but I want to keep the collection to no more than 12 pieces. The 55 Fathoms sees the least wrist time so that may be the one that goes to make room for the Airman. Still haven't decided.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Bgsmith

My modest collection


----------



## peacemaker885

friendofpugs said:


> After a roller coaster year of buying and flipping and buying some more (I think I bought and sold over 40 watches, it's hard to keep track) I haven't bought a new watch since October, and this is where I'm at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizen Atessa* - bought used for $300 on WUS - this is my dress/nice wear watch when I need it. JDM goodness, Ti, radio controlled, awesome integrated bracelet. Stupid thin, stupid light. I maybe wear it once a week, but I enjoy it when I do.
> *Citizen BM6400 Field Watch* - bought new for $100 - this is my only Nato strap watch (and since it's 21mm, I only have one strap, lol). Whenever I think about selling a watch to consolidate further, this is first on the chopping block, probably because it's the cheapest but I've tried twice and just can't do it. Just a simple, rugged field watch and I love wearing a Nato when I'm typing on the computer.
> *Seiko Solar Tuna* - bought used for $280 on WUS - I wear this the most, then the Field watch. I love Tuna's but most are pretty tall on my wrist (I've had a SBBN015 and a Darth Tuna) so this fits the bill nicely. I wear it on a Chinese Super Engineer that I got for $18 or so off eBay. Love the way it looks and feels, even though I've never been diving.
> 
> You'll notice that all are quartz, solar powered and that's intentional - they are all "grab and go". No more automatics for me (or microbrands, for that matter). No more worrying about timekeeping, getting magnetized, jostled, "crown up, crown down", etc. Heck, no more batteries even. Everything is grab and go, and I love the freedom and peace of mind. With these three, I've pretty much sated my desire for any new watches, and consequently I spend very little time here. I love the crazy guys in the Deals thread but I have no desire to buy anything else.
> 
> Thinking about it, I guess I made made this little post to commemorate the end of a hobby, and to show that simple solar watches can be satisfying.


One of the collections I like best. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## chakreshm

_*My 4 Japanese beauties: Casio G-Shock 7900, Seiko Orange Monster, Citizen Nighthawk, Orient Symphony. Core of my collection.*_


----------



## Prado

Here's my humble collection:


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ConfusedOne

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 11149978


I really wish I could give this more than just 1 like!
Outstanding collection!


----------



## no-fi

It's been more than a year since my SOTC and a lot has changed since then.

Here's the current rotation of tool watches:









And here are my dress watches (including a couple of sneaky chronos that can pass as dressy):









I also have a G-Shock and five other digital LCDs still in the mix, but they don't get a lot of wrist time anymore.


----------



## sherlockholmes

Greetings,

During the last week I posted my collection one by one in WRUW threads, today I made a group shot of my modest collection of affordables. 
Top row: Casio AE-1200, Tissot V8, Orient blue Ray, Seiko SNDF93, Steinhart Ocean 500 Ti
Bottom row: Citizen CB0021, Tissot Quadrato, , Orient Polaris GMT, Seiko SKX007, Steinhart Ocean One GMT (ceramic)









As for the future, a proper white dial dress watch would be a nice addition.









PS.: Sorry for the sh#tty pictures, I only have a camera on my smartphone.


----------



## catsteeth

Edit: Was supposed to "reply with quote" no-fi. No idea what happened.


Lovely collection. I missed out on the Beihai 50th and I'm still kicking myself. I'm after a Landeron, which looks so good there. I'm also after a Seiko Tuna, and Hamilton field. Your boxes seem full of things I want.

Like the tool/ dress split. Great collection, I generally like everything in there.


----------



## no-fi

catsteeth said:


> Lovely collection. I missed out on the Beihai 50th and I'm still kicking myself. I'm after a Landeron, which looks so good there. I'm also after a Seiko Tuna, and Hamilton field. Your boxes seem full of things I want.
> 
> Like the tool/ dress split. Great collection, I generally like everything in there.


Thank you. That's very high praise, indeed!

Of the watches you mentioned, I would prioritise getting the Solar Tuna. The Hamilton and Landeron should be easy enough to pick up down the line, but there are only 3000 per model of the Seiko. You could still go for its older brothers, but they're much pricier and bigger. Pick one up from Seiya et al while you still can.

Do you split by tool/dress - or have more of one than the other?


----------



## catsteeth

no-fi said:


> Thank you. That's very high praise, indeed!
> 
> Of the watches you mentioned, I would prioritise getting the Solar Tuna. The Hamilton and Landeron should be easy enough to pick up down the line, but there are only 3000 per model of the Seiko. You could still go for its older brothers, but they're much pricier and bigger. Pick one up from Seiya et al while you still can.
> 
> Do you split by tool/dress - or have more of one than the other?










Only one box. But they are largely split along the: top - divers/tool; bottom - casual and dress.( If you swapped the Laco pilot and Bulova Moon, to properly keep to the pattern).

The Bambino in gold was a mistake as I don't have the skin for gold, although I absolutely love it. It's been for sale for a while, but since the hacking/ winding version 4's, no one has been interested. The Seiko kinetic was what started it all, I'd sell it if I thought it'd make any money. All the others are keepers, with the exception of the citizen chrono, which I've got for sale and will let go if it makes enough. Although I like it, I just don't wear it enough.
Everything else I like, they all get worn on the rotation. You'll see them on the WRUW regularly 

Taken on board what you said about the Solar Tuna. I'm deciding between a Solar Tuna, or the SRPA83 Padi Tuna with the ceramic bezel for a similar price. I'll probably go for what I can get the best deal on at the time.
I bought three watches in a short space of time over the new year and my watch funds are a little depleted. Been lots of household costs taking precedence over my money.
The other watch I'm really after is the Hamilton field in 42mm, I don't have anything like it, and I really like the look. The Landeron can wait (that biege perlon is genius), and the Beihai 50th has gone.
I like all white dress watches, and have been on the look out for a white Orient Star classic, similar to yours but that's way down the want list at the moment.
Almost forgot, those three Seiko quartz down the front of your dress box; very special. I really like classic Seiko. I've yet to try my hand at used, but when I do it'll be Seiko.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

My humble little collection. Got a couple more not in the case like a Kickstarter backed watch and my favorite little Casio SGW-100 and patiently waiting for my Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## no-fi

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 11175314
> 
> Only one box. But they are largely split along the: top - divers/tool; bottom - casual and dress.( If you swapped the Laco pilot and Bulova Moon, to properly keep to the pattern).
> 
> The Bambino in gold was a mistake as I don't have the skin for gold, although I absolutely love it. It's been for sale for a while, but since the hacking/ winding version 4's, no one has been interested. The Seiko kinetic was what started it all, I'd sell it if I thought it'd make any money. All the others are keepers, with the exception of the citizen chrono, which I've got for sale and will let go if it makes enough. Although I like it, I just don't wear it enough.
> Everything else I like, they all get worn on the rotation. You'll see them on the WRUW regularly
> 
> Taken on board what you said about the Solar Tuna. I'm deciding between a Solar Tuna, or the SRPA83 Padi Tuna with the ceramic bezel for a similar price. I'll probably go for what I can get the best deal on at the time.
> I bought three watches in a short space of time over the new year and my watch funds are a little depleted. Been lots of household costs taking precedence over my money.
> The other watch I'm really after is the Hamilton field in 42mm, I don't have anything like it, and I really like the look. The Landeron can wait (that biege perlon is genius), and the Beihai 50th has gone.
> I like all white dress watches, and have been on the look out for a white Orient Star classic, similar to yours but that's way down the want list at the moment.
> Almost forgot, those three Seiko quartz down the front of your dress box; very special. I really like classic Seiko. I've yet to try my hand at used, but when I do it'll be Seiko.


That is a very impressive collection, my friend. I feel we share a similar aesthetic sensibility - unfussy, clean, toolish, practical, but dressy when needed - and a similar desire to cover off a number of interesting and historic styles. I love your Seikos (of course) but I'm also particularly taken by the Bulova moonwatch, the Laco Type A and, to my surprise, the Chris Ward. That white dial/black bezel combo is so dressy, you could forget it's undeniably a tool watch. Nice!

Don't sell the Kinetic! It's a very interesting movement and since it's the watch that started it all for you, it deserves a continued presence. I'd never sell the grey Casio that started it all for me.

If it came down to the Solar Tuna v Padi, I'd go Solar Tuna. You already have an excellent blue dial Seiko diver in the SRP773, so the ST would add diversity. But hey, I'm biased, seeing as I made the same choice...

The Hamilton would definitely look the part in your collection. And don't write the Beihai off just yet - you can still pick up the small seconds model with date complication, or the three-hander model. I have the latter and love it.

As for white dial dress watches/vintage Seiko quartz watches - you can get both in one! If you budget $50 or less and keep a close eye on auctions, the right one will show up. Patience is the key.

Looking forward to your next move. See you in the WRUWs


----------



## catsteeth

no-fi said:


> That is a very impressive collection, my friend. I feel we share a similar aesthetic sensibility - unfussy, clean, toolish, practical, but dressy when needed - and a similar desire to cover off a number of interesting and historic styles. I love your Seikos (of course) but I'm also particularly taken by the Bulova moonwatch, the Laco Type A and, to my surprise, the Chris Ward. That white dial/black bezel combo is so dressy, you could forget it's undeniably a tool watch. Nice!
> 
> Don't sell the Kinetic! It's a very interesting movement and since it's the watch that started it all for you, it deserves a continued presence. I'd never sell the grey Casio that started it all for me.
> 
> If it came down to the Solar Tuna v Padi, I'd go Solar Tuna. You already have an excellent blue dial Seiko diver in the SRP773, so the ST would add diversity. But hey, I'm biased, seeing as I made the same choice...
> 
> The Hamilton would definitely look the part in your collection. And don't write the Beihai off just yet - you can still pick up the small seconds model with date complication, or the three-hander model. I have the latter and love it.
> 
> As for white dial dress watches/vintage Seiko quartz watches - you can get both in one! If you budget $50 or less and keep a close eye on auctions, the right one will show up. Patience is the key.
> 
> Looking forward to your next move. See you in the WRUWs


Thank you. I like the description:- "unfussy, clean, toolish, practical, but dressy when needed, and similar desire to cover a number of interesting and historic styles". Spot on.

Yeah, I'd never really sell the kinetic, its just a pain because I have to wear it more than I would of', because its capacitor has to be kept topped up.

The CWard is dressy, especially with the polished centre links on its the bracelet. But I agree, the white dial with ceramic black bezel is a stunning combination. I've actually got it on a leather nato at the moment, softens it down a bit. And I just like constantly swapping out my straps and bracelets.

So looks like I'll see you on WRUW


----------



## danilapanfilov

catsteeth said:


> Yeah, I'd never really sell the kinetic, its just a pain because I have to wear it more than I would of', because its capacitor has to be kept topped up.


Maybe buy a cheap watch winder? Even crappy one that works from USB should do the trick, since you don't need to keep kinetic on it all the time. I guess, few hours a week should keep it charged.

Edit: correcting autocorrections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

danilapanfilov said:


> Maybe buy a cheap watch wonder? Even crappy one that works from USB should do the trick, since you don't need to keep kinetic on it all the time. I guess, few hours a week should keep it charged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Buy a cheap watch wonder" ?

Haha, I 'wondered' what you were saying. But yes, there's a whole cornucopia of marvelous gizmos, contraptions, and machines of many fascinations, on YouTube at the moment. I have been looking at some way of charging it easily and without shortening its battery life.


----------



## Rogco

My collection so far: CW Slimline Square, Hamilton Field Automatic, Aevig Valkyr and CW Trident Pro 600 Vintage








I meant to stop there, but have a blue slimline square on the way (The CW clearance sales got some of my money), as well as the Velos V2 on Kickstarter and this guy in the post from Russia. I'm stopping here though, I swear.


----------



## danilapanfilov

catsteeth said:


> "Buy a cheap watch wonder" ?
> 
> Haha, I 'wondered' what you were saying. But yes, there's a whole cornucopia of marvelous gizmos, contraptions, and machines of many fascinations, on YouTube at the moment. I have been looking at some way of charging it easily and without shortening its battery life.


Autocorrections rule LOL
I meant "winder". But if you find another intricate device to keep the watch charged I'm curious to see it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

danilapanfilov said:


> Autocorrections rule LOL
> I meant "winder". But if you find another intricate device to keep the watch charged I'm curious to see it
> .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah: curse of the auto-carrot 

Go on YouTube, there's a whole sub-culture of creating home made machines to wind watches.

Apparently you can even charge a kinetic using the charging base from an electric tooth brush


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Quartz/Hand Wind box as of tonight.The Hand Wind Canteen Diver resides in the winder with the auto divers that are currently being downsized & consolidated.


----------



## whywhysee

Thorlakur said:


> View attachment 10963514


Love that Smiths!


----------



## RLextherobot

My humble collection, finally housed in a nice box.


----------



## bunjamin

What's 2nd from the left?


----------



## danilapanfilov

bunjamin said:


> What's 2nd from the left?


Bulova Moonwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

I'll throw mine up. Most of them are recent purchases but some I've had for awhile

Fossil









Timex ironman









Timex Yacht Racer 









Wenger Grenadier









Seiko Flightmaster 









Seiko 5 Sports auto









Citizen Nighthawk









Citizen Promaster Divers 200









Citizen Perpetual Calendar









Laco Aachen


----------



## Shawnny

These are my affordables. The expensive stuff is in the safe.


----------



## FutureAgent

Sold off a lot, and now I have:

GShock Rangeman, now on a NATO
Citizen Nighthawk Promaster (Euro model with screw in back case)
Suunto Core
Marathon JSAR

Planning on keeping it this way for a while, unless a Breitling B1 sneaks up on me.





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## FutureAgent

FutureAgent said:


> Sold off a lot, and now I have:
> 
> GShock Rangeman, now on a NATO
> Citizen Nighthawk Promaster (Euro model with screw in back case)
> Suunto Core
> Marathon JSAR
> 
> Planning on keeping it this way for a while, unless a Breitling B1 sneaks up on me.
> 
> View attachment 11248114
> View attachment 11248122
> View attachment 11248130
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Forgot the JSAR!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

FutureAgent said:


> Forgot the JSAR!
> 
> View attachment 11248194
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


What's in the background, face down?


----------



## FutureAgent

That's the Rangeman on a NATO strap.


----------



## whywhysee

After years of wearing nothing on my wrist but gshocks, my interest in analog watches was rekindled about 3 years ago.

After going through a bunch of affordables - mostly dive watches - I have whittled my collection down to #3andaG.

This is the result:










The Tuna was a grail as soon as I laid eyes on one - very unique look with a ton of history - I knew I had to have one. I love this diver so much I can't bring myself to wear any other Seiko diver - I have flipped multiple skx and turtles among other divers - the Tuna seems to get all the wrist time for water days (including washing the dishes). Can't get enough:









The Glycine Combat 7 Vintage is a recent pickup. Had been wanting a field watch, and at 41mm without date this was one I had been wanting for a while. Love not having to set the date after its been sitting a few days. This is my only analog without a bezel, and as such becomes my defacto dress watch on the rare occasion that calls for it. I think it looks pretty:









The Marathon Tsar is my most recent purchase and I may still be in the honeymoon phase as I could easily see this being my only watch! Perfect classic size on my 8 inch wrist at 41mm, bracelet is great and, amazingly, my only watch with sapphire (tritium is cool too!). Feels like a poor mans Rolex without being a homage, and as a Canadian it felt right to add one to my collection. For some reason I feel like an adult when I wear it (must be the bracelet):









The GD-350 is my fave G at the moment. Cheap as chips, blacked out case, cool gold looking numbers on the negative display. What's not to like?









So I feel like I'm done for a while. Sort of sick of flipping watches - I'm not a collector as I don't have the money or the inclination to have a large collection - hence my new personal motto of "3 and a G".

What have I learned about my WIS journey? Here are a few things:

-Don't buy a watch on specs - buy what you like.
-Don't focus on forum favorites - again, buy what you like.
-I discovered that I don't care about the movement - auto/quartz doesn't matter. In fact i may prefer the ease of quartz.
-I have to wear a watch for a while before I know if I like it - thank goodness for the sales forums!
-What I like now could completely change by next week.

Signing off for now - whywhysee.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## aldirahmanp

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

2 new arrivals yesterday, a new strap and a new box...time for a collection update perhaps:



















Temporary strap on the ocean, new ones inbound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkishcoffee

My collection of affordables. Even the box is affordable!


----------



## Level.5x

Just a quick shot of my current 8-watch collection. Some strap changes...new NATOs. Really like the steel grey NATO on the grey-dialed Steinhart OVR and the khaki NATO on the Ball Fireman Racer. Khaki blends well with the tritium tubes and contrasts with the blue enamel.

Other straps:
Chr. WARD C60 on a Jones In Tokyo Horween Derby strap
Hamilton Navy Pioneer on a Rios 1931 cognac Shell cordovan strap
Seiko SARW013 on a JPM strap from Bulang & Sons


----------



## Shawnny

^ Thats a very nice little collection!


----------



## zen_

(from oldest to newest)

SKX007K (MiLTAT super oyster) - Almost 15 years old now. This was my first "real" watch for college after a series of Casio and Timex pieces that I had worn since Cub Scouts. I still smile thinking about how difficult it was for my father to communicate on the phone with a grey market dealer in Singapore, the shipping name and address not even being remotely close, and the customs fiasco over a $180 watch. I was very happy he made the effort to get this for me though. I cut the original strap off to go NATO mode after breaking a spring bar tool, and slicing my hand open trying to pry out those fun packed Seiko fat lugs. I also have a penchant for setting the time on this watch 5 minutes too fast 9 times out of 10 for some reason (see picture).

SARG011 (Martu slim vintage leather) - This was probably one of those I wanted this (an Explorer 1), but I got this (something much cheaper) mistakes. I really did not love this watch, or wear it much for the first six months. It's grown on me though the past six months, and I wear it regularly. This model was recently discontinued, so I am glad that I resisted the urge to dump it early.

Orient Star Classic - I could have flipped a coin between this or the SARB035, but after opening the box, I knew this was the right choice (and the price was right used).

GW-5000-1JF - I've always had a Casio square of some sort since Cub Scouts. Most every moment of my life that has involved hardship or excitement has been with a Casio. If there is such thing as a comfort food watch, a G-Shock square is it for me. I don't know why I waited so long to get the 5000, which is worth every penny.

DW9052-1V - After upgrading to the 5000, I needed a beater G-Shock. Having never explored the product line beyond squares, and not being one for ridiculously large watches, this is actually quite good for $38 from the Amazon.

Ideally I'd like to add a 6th luxury piece at some point as my one good watch for life, or multiple decades at least. Probably a conservative choice like an Explorer 1, no date Sub, or Speedmaster MOTM. Astronomy is my primary hobby, so the latter is probably highest on the list.

There you have it; a wall of text.


----------



## OhNoClaudeZilla

MakeWatchesGreatAgain said:


> my collection isnt worth sharing.. and i need about 97 more comments to be able to sell... getting there


That name tho

lol


----------



## shippersunbound

this is my decent pieces. Some divers, some Chronos, some dress watches. My favourites? The Vulcain on the organge NATO, the blue Squale and the Pepsi Turtle. Just fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo

Here's a shot of mine. Just got the box earlier:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

my tool watch


----------



## Mikavulin

jdp_69 said:


> Quick Thoughts:
> The $300 Seiko gets 90% of wrist time
> Hamilton gets 4.4% wrist time
> Halios gets 4.4% wrist time
> Just got the gold Timex today so it's sitting in 4th at 1.2% wrist time
> 
> Haven't used the others in my rotation in months. The Gavox was my first mechanical watch. Despite both being wonderful watches the Citizen and Helson are hand me down gifts from my father but run large for my tastes.
> Regret taking the 007 off jubilee
> Timex expedition is RIP due to scratches. Younger brother swam with the Tissot on so it's also RIP which was my first watch I ever purchased myself.


Happy that my GAVOX Legacy started the automatic passion you had for the rest of the collection. Next time you suit up take the Legacy with you for a bit of wrist time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhNoClaudeZilla

Level.5x said:


> View attachment 11303434


That's a solid collection! |>


----------



## Level.5x

OhNoClaudeZilla said:


> That's a solid collection! |>


Thank you for the kind words!!


----------



## A2MI

I like your philosophy of buying what you like, often specs are impressive but it's the sum of the parts that really matters. Also not following the crowd is important. I think I'm heading towards a collection of two or three grails, I'm spending too much time on this enjoyable hobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae

2 new arrivals in the rotating part. My Certina DS4 day/date is still in service at Certina's.
My max being 6 watches; 5 in the box and one on the wrist, this is it (except for some cheap ones lying around).

My Armida A1 42mm and G.gerlach Kosmonauta will have to go :-(


----------



## Ebongoode

From top to bottom, left to right:

- Vintage Gruen, not working yet (project watch I bought on eBay)
- Apple Watch (series 1 - original release rarely worn)
- Fossil PR5029 - vintage "Nortel Networks" watch
- Hager Aquamariner Burgundy (newest addition)
- Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba
- Luminox Atacama Alarm Chronograph series 1880
- Tissot Classic Dream
- Samsung Gear Fit 2
- Samsung Gear S2
- Samsung Geae S3

Not shown:

- Seiko 5 (7s26) beater my 4yr old watch fanatic (I'm teaching him well) is sleeping with.
- Sekonda Chronograph duty free purchase that's started this whole watch affliction about 1-2 yrs ago...
- Hager GMT Traveller (because it's only preordered and won't be ready for a couple months)...


----------



## Porterjrm

I am slowly phasing the fossils out of the watch box. 
Top left to right

Seiko sndc33. My newest pickup for a steal of a price. I wanted another dressy/beater/stainless chrono. So far I enjoy wearing this one.

Deep Blue Nato 300 Pepsi. This is the first automatic watch I purchased and bought it over an skx for the movement, crystal, slightly larger size, and price. Since going to a brown leather band it has become a very nice casual watch.

Emporia Armani Swiss Made Chrono. I got an incredible, couldn't pass it up kind of deal on 3 EA Swiss made watches so my two best men at my wedding each received one and I chose to keep this since I did not have a blue dress watch. My favorite by far due to dial size and wearability.

Seiko Snzf17. My second automatic purchase. I wanted a diver on a bracelet and couldn't go for the skx007 just set since I have the DB already. It has fit the role great.

Orient Soma. My wife's Orient was bought to kind of test her interest in watches. And to my surprise she really digs the whole automatic watch idea.

3 fossils from before I was addicted to watches, my wife's timex and coach, and my work g-shock.

Not seen is my 1963 Omega Seamaster Deville, and a Gruen for early 49's I believe. Both of which were inherited.


----------



## Ebongoode

Funny thing about my collection - I designed the watch faces displayed on the Samsung Gear S2 & S3's ...


----------



## watchconnoisseur89

Incredible


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Lol, I think I like the Seiko best.



Mikavulin said:


> Happy that my GAVOX Legacy started the automatic passion you had for the rest of the collection. Next time you suit up take the Legacy with you for a bit of wrist time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Off topic I suppose but I love the curve of that watch box. Why don't I see more of those?



Ebongoode said:


> From top to bottom, left to right:
> 
> - Vintage Gruen, not working yet (project watch I bought on eBay)
> - Apple Watch (series 1 - original release rarely worn)
> - Fossil PR5029 - vintage "Nortel Networks" watch
> - Hager Aquamariner Burgundy (newest addition)
> - Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba
> - Luminox Atacama Alarm Chronograph series 1880
> - Tissot Classic Dream
> - Samsung Gear Fit 2
> - Samsung Gear S2
> - Samsung Geae S3
> 
> Not shown:
> 
> - Seiko 5 (7s26) beater my 4yr old watch fanatic (I'm teaching him well) is sleeping with.
> - Sekonda Chronograph duty free purchase that's started this whole watch affliction about 1-2 yrs ago...
> - Hager GMT Traveller (because it's only preordered and won't be ready for a couple months)...


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Breitlings are sneaky aren't they? ?



FutureAgent said:


> Sold off a lot, and now I have:
> 
> GShock Rangeman, now on a NATO
> Citizen Nighthawk Promaster (Euro model with screw in back case)
> Suunto Core
> Marathon JSAR
> 
> Planning on keeping it this way for a while, unless a Breitling B1 sneaks up on me.
> 
> View attachment 11248114
> View attachment 11248122
> View attachment 11248130
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Is that Steinhart lume as pretty as it seems in the pics?



aldirahmanp said:


> Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

Ebongoode said:


> Funny thing about my collection - I designed the watch faces displayed on the Samsung Gear S2 & S3's ...


But, watches don't have faces, they have dials. People have faces.


----------



## heyheyuw

Feeling pretty good I can stay with this lot for a while.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Durkano

This is my 15 watch collection, now that the box is full I think I am done for the foreseeable future, I have all my boxes ticked









Top row: Seiko Sndf93, Stowa Ikarus, DW5600, Mickey watch from Disney World, Hamilton Khaki Mechanical








Middle row: Magrette Reggatare Tiki, MWW Morgan, Mondaine tritium, Citizen Promaster, Scurfa Silicon








Bottom row: Seiko Alpinist, Accurist Clerkenwell, HMT Janata, Chronosport Atlantis, Casio Oceanus


----------



## Renaudt

Durkano said:


> This is my 15 watch collection, *now that the box is full I think I am done for the foreseeable future*, I have all my boxes ticked


 That's cute 

Nice collection tho, which one are you wear the most?


----------



## Durkano

Renaudt said:


> That's cute
> 
> Nice collection tho, which one are you wear the most?


Thank you, I definitely wear the Hamilton the most it is very comfy and easy to read, probably followed by the Citizen promaster.


----------



## Shawnny

Durkano said:


> Thank you, I definitely wear the Hamilton the most it is very comfy and easy to read, probably followed by the Citizen promaster.


You mean poor Mickey Mouse doesn't get any wrist time?


----------



## Durkano

Shawnny said:


> You mean poor Mickey Mouse doesn't get any wrist time?


It gets some wrist time when I am feeling fun. It does always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## jd.vinyl

I feel that while I enjoy this forum I never really contribute. Hopefully some folks will appreciate what I can provide here today as a meager offering:

Top left: This is my Dad's gold Omega (auto); he passed a couple years back. It was a gift from my mother to him when he completed his EdD and carries an inscription on the case back as such.

Middle left: The only quartz of the bunch, a Krieger GMT chronometer my dad bought for me for high school graduation (notice a trend). Not many quartz chronometers out there. A little small by today's standards but I still wear it every now and then.

Bottom left: Probably my 'nicest' watch, an Oris Artix (auto). I love this watch. The chapter ring contrasts very well with the bezel tach. It came on a leather strap with signed deployment; have not changed a thing.

Left flat: Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Great manual wind with green dial and matching, signed, green canvas strap. The brushed case is pretty good about not showing dings, etc. I probably wear this watch the most.

Middle flat: Vintage Zenith manual wind. This was an ebay pick up and I hate to admit it but may be a frankenwatch. Oh well, I like the small second subdial and the sweep hand is very smooth. The crown is signed and I like the contrast of the steel case with the gold colored dial features.

Right flat: Vintage Benrus manual wind. I picked this up as it is the spitting image of the watch I always remember my dad wearing (when not using his special occasion watch, see above). The cross hair style dial is great and the gold makes for a nice switch every now and then.

Lower right: Shout out to the sales corner, picked up this Longines Hydroconquest auto here from a seller in Greece I believe. I was a little worried about spending so much on a used watch, especially from another country but the deal worked out perfectly. The reserve on this auto is great. I was also concerned the watch might wear a little large on my dainty wrists, but it looks good. I wear this watch almost exclusively when I travel (which is a lot).

Middle right: Another manual wind Benrus, except this one was gifted to me by my father when I was in (gasp) middle school. Again, small by today's standards but I keep it tip top as a show of respect.

Top right: That's right, a blank spot in my watch box. I am on the hunt now for something new. The following are the current contenders: Glycine Combat Sub (the one with the black case, olive green nylon strap); Hamilton Khaki King Scuba (kinda similar to the Hydro but maybe I will put the Hamilton on a nylon strap); Seiko skx007 (tough one as it would crash the whole Swiss movement thing I have going, but I dig the look and the price is great).

That's it, thanks for checking out my post.


----------



## ANev

Pretty happy with these four. Probably I'll ad an AW to the count and I'll just switch for an grail watch. Hopefully!


----------



## vzan

My collection has grown over the last few years, and now includes some not affordable ones.


----------



## humblerich

NO WAYYYY!!!! And you call this your 'little' collection. If this is what you define 'little'. Mine will be like a mustard seed. KUDOS anyway!



TysonJones said:


> My little collection...
> 
> View attachment 2095818


----------



## Illionaire

My extremely humble diver collection, started my journey two months ago : )









Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lussmo1

Squale atmos 20 militaire,
Seiko Monster and rolex sub no date


----------



## amp74

I jus finished this wall mount watch box.








Top: modded skx007, citizen ny0054, modded seiko sne107, seiko 6139 pogue
bottom: citizen bn-0150 28e, gavox squadron, modded citizen bl5250, seiko titanium field chrono








Top: victorinox classic chrono, timex t42331 x2, old nautica chrono
bottom: victorinox maverick sport chrono, timex aviator, old fossil, times intelligent quartz compass








Top: seiko ssc019, omega speedmaster schumacher, timex field digital, tag heuer 1000 black coral
bottom: old citizen chrono, seiko sbdn001 solar diver,


----------



## no-fi

^^ Nice box and nice collection. I think you might not have enough chronos, though


----------



## JayTea

What are the first two watches?


----------



## amp74

no-fi said:


> ^^ Nice box and nice collection. I think you might not have enough chronos, though


Wait... your saying there are other types of watches to collect? I need to check into this


----------



## Renaudt

amp74 said:


> Wait... your saying there are other types of watches to collect? I need to check into this


Yes, there are : Chrono with tachymeter, chrono with dive bezel, chrono with 3 sub-dials, chrono with 2 sub-dials, etc

Naah, you are definitely on track for an heterogeneous collection, don't worry


----------



## yannisb

A group shot from Greece...if only Europe had the same deals as the U.S! Always a bit sad when I see a deal, put it in basket and then either consider the import tax/ shipping costs, or the dealer doesn't ship here... o|



The swatch irony on the top and the guess on the far right are old gifts that are not part of the rotation but still around for the memories!

Rest are:

Hamilton Intramatic 38mm, my dress watch.
Hamilton Khaki field Pioneer, the pilot. 
Seiko Padi turtle, the diver.
Bulova Moon, the chronograph. 
Tissot pr100, the grab-n-go quartz.
Casio g-shock "mudman", the beater.
Venus (restored) from the grandpa, the vintage piece.

Next steps are to go a bit upscale, marginally out of this thread's price range


----------



## Gorlis

Here's my very affordable collection:


----------



## Ke0bfy

My affordables collection....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

This is my pared down collection, sold some, 3 still up on eBay and 1 incoming in May, an ETERNA Kontiki chronograph.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86

I've said this many times, but I think I'm done buying for a while. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Goodfellas

Saddest collection ever.... Hahaha... No, wait I have some watches... Well then again, compared to some of these monster collections, mine still feels like this...









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas

Awesome watches guys... Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

here is mine


----------



## pafinn

Small update to the collection

Vostok Komandirskie - on a NATO strap with an SKX-style bezel
Vostok Amphibia Radio room - on a mesh bracelet with a Yachtmaster-style bezel
Orient blue Ray - on a Hirsch Lucca strap with a Hadley-Roma deployment clasp
Seiko SKX007 - with a Miltat super-jubilee bracelet
Seiko SNKM97 - on a Strapsco tan racing strap 
Junkers 6060-5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

Going into this, I distinctly remember myself saying "I don't like dive watches" but one thing leads to another.









Lined up by size: Marathon GSAR Medium, Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT, Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX007 w/ 12hr Bezel Mod, Aevig Balaur

And a lume shot for good measure


----------



## smittya

Timex 100 from 1959... $40.00


----------



## WatchJunky

This is my Seiko collection


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

Featured below is the bulk of my collection of the finest Skmei (pronounced SKAY MAY), KS, Naviforce, Infantry, Forsining, Casio and Sewor distinguished timepieces, minus a few strays I keep in my private vehicle.


----------



## Level.5x

Some new pics today outside:


----------



## no-fi

Level.5x said:


> Some new pics today outside:
> 
> View attachment 11678554
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678506
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678530


Wow. Lovely collection!


----------



## Level.5x

no-fi said:


> Wow. Lovely collection!


Thanks!


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

Current rotation.
Not Pictured: G Shock GWM 5610

Located at home on the other coast: Blue Mako, SKX009

Apartment lighting + iPhone Camera = 5/10 picture quality


----------



## in2zion

Wow...what a collection!


----------



## shun0189

Seiko Ti


----------



## Arne2112

Never shared my collection before but this is about 1/2 of it. I own almost 190 wrist watches and 15 pocket railroad watches from mid 1700s to 1930s. I have lots of invictia which are my favorite I own 60+ invicta's alone. plus croton, cleric, Swiss legend, J Lemans, I have several limited edition rotary,edox, ebel, Vintage Hamilton masonic, several vintage Omega and Seiko, Elgin pocket watches 14, L Piccards, S Coifman, 4 Chase Durer commander2, Technomarine neo classic ,Christine Bernard, Renato limited editions, Gevril,concord, tiffini, potger pietri, sturling, Barrett to name a few. Pictured is
























Pictured is Renato beast grand diver. SWI Limited edition to 300 I own 3 last is a cleric cxx diver limited edition to 250.


----------



## bug1124




----------



## superh3ro

skyleth said:


> Going into this, I distinctly remember myself saying "I don't like dive watches" but one thing leads to another.
> 
> View attachment 11621466
> 
> 
> Lined up by size: Marathon GSAR Medium, Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT, Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX007 w/ 12hr Bezel Mod, Aevig Balaur
> 
> And a lume shot for good measure
> 
> View attachment 11621474


That 12 hr seiko bezel is beautiful - mind sharing where you got it? is it just the insert? or also the bezel?


----------



## superh3ro

small but growing


----------



## jcombs1

bug1124 said:


> View attachment 11701946


Pretty nice and thoughtful collection. Field/military, dive, pilot and dress. Not much that these 4 can't handle.


----------



## JimWharton

So I'm not quite a year into collecting. Before I decided to start a "collection," I had these four watches:










The two fashion watches were gifts from the wife, as was the Freestyle diver. All quartz, all nice enough, but a little tired. The two fashion watches were brought back to life a bit with new straps. The Timex Expedition is a total mystery. No one knows where it came from, but it's become a decent beater for yard work with a new NATO strap.

This was the first watch I bought as part of the new hobby:










Just thought it was sharp. Got a good deal on it, but it's already on the block. I still dig it, but my old eyes just can't read the silver hands. ?.

Next was my first automatic:










We all know this one. Still gets wrist time on the weekends (actually wearing it today), but generally a little smaller than I've come to prefer.

My next watch I fully admit to buying solely as a vehicle for NATO straps. This pic sports my favorite, but I have many and they make this a really flexible dress-ish watch for work.










My next purchase gave me great joy. Being a marine biologist myself and an admirer of Cousteau and his work, I'm naturally a fan of The Life Aquatic. The Vostok makes me smile every time I wear it. It's the one watch I will actually show people.



















This is the X-mas haul. Slick Dan Henry and that underpriced beauty, the Casio MDV-105a. The Marlin is a regular weekend watch. With a little X-Mas cash from the boss, I also added the Ray Raven with a Brady sailcloth strap:










Soon after I was gifted this Bulova from my well-intentioned father-in-law. Not really my style so I thought I'd flip it, but it's not likely to generate more than $50 ( if that) so it's just sitting in the drawer:










THEN, my wife finally followed thru on my 20th anniversary gift (which was last August...long story). The CW Trident is stunning, and maybe a little out of place in my collection, but you won't hear me complaining:










The last two were impulse purchases. The Seagull was picked up to fill the hole in my heart where a vintage Vulcain was supposed to live (got vultured in an eBay auction). The Nighthawk was a partial bribe (feeling zero shame). Tho picked up to be a travel watch, it's really grown on me and is getting a lot of wrist time:


















So it's 16 in all right now. Not pictured is a vintage Vostok I picked up for a couple bucks which is currently in pieces for refurbishing. Really these eight are the watches in regular rotation. Still so many watches that interest me. Not feeling remotely finished. Really interested in a Steinhart OVM, Magrette Moana Pacific, Scuba Dude, Seagull panda, Orion 1 Blue, Kemmner Tonneau, Raketa Big Zero, SKX 009, and eventually a Speedy. For now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189

Smiths PRS-25








CWC RN


----------



## catsteeth

This site is a great place to store a picture of record. I don't use any other picture sites so this is a great place to store some pictures. (For obvious reasons, not wishing to jinx it).

Anywho - I've realised I quite like colour in my watches.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Quartz/Hand Wind box is 1 watch away from completion & my joining the WPAC as concerned with this aspect of my collection.Truth be told I'm 1 Solar Quartz & 3 Grails(about $3500.00) from joining WPAC as a lifetime member & frankly CAN NOT WAIT FOR THAT DAY!!!


----------



## Rocat

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Quartz/Hand Wind box is 1 watch away from completion & my joining the WPAC as concerned with this aspect of my collection.Truth be told I'm 1 Solar Quartz & 3 Grails(about $3500.00) from joining WPAC as a lifetime member & frankly CAN NOT WAIT FOR THAT DAY!!!


What happened to you Deep Blue Day/Night T-100's?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Rocat said:


> What happened to you Deep Blue Day/Night T-100's?


All gone but 1...My auto collection exploded to an overwhelming #(for me)& I had a meltdown/downsizing/consolidation.No more duplicates.No more buying until I find either of the 2 watches that I had & stupidly sold to try something new.After that 2 grails & I'm done.Famous last words,nope.I'm done.After almost 9 years buying & trying there just isn't anything out there that interests me more than the 7 Samurai that will comprise my auto diver collection with the total size including quartz & handwind at a bakers dozen(13)...I once thought I wanted around 20 auto watches.When it hit 14 I lost it.A large collection is not for me so each piece I currently have & the pieces I plan on adding are truly end game...


----------



## Cookie10

WatchJunky said:


> View attachment 11660162
> 
> 
> This is my Seiko collection


Would you mind telling me more about the beauty in the top left of this picture? Instantly caught me eye!


----------



## MrWatchologist

I joined WUS with three watches. Five months later, my collection exploded to fifteen. After a few more posts, I am looking to reduce to twelve. So far, it seems it will be the Hamilton Jazzmaster, G-Shock Riseman, and one of the Riccardos.


















Top: 
-Melbourne Portsea, L&H Riccardo, Difor Gran Sport 150
-Vertigo Diver Two, L&H Acionna Prototype, Hamilton Jazzmaster with Power Reserve
-L&H Riccardo, Omega Speedmaster 3511.80, Fossil FSW1001









Bottom: 
G-Shock DW6900MS, Fossil Blue CH2286, G-Shock GW5000, Seiko Macchina Sportiva, Modded Seiko, G-Shock Riseman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

A few of mine,..... the beginning of the collection


----------



## JC731

in my pelican 1170

top : casio g-shock g7900, bulova moonwatch, seiko sne107 mod
bottom: casio g-shock dw5600, citizen nighthawk, seiko snzg17


----------



## Alexcm123

Very nice collection, I'm looking to get a case like your to hold all my watches, or I may build one from scratch.


----------



## Alexcm123

You definitely can't go wrong with any gshock watch their awsome!!


----------



## LutFi

so many times wipe out all my watches, 
these are my current collections







L-R: curren 8210, timex t2p492, unbranded minimalist, skmei 1232.


----------



## Kaminsky

My tiny watch collection (update, I have two new watches right now that aren't in this box). Soon will let go about 4-5 pieces to get some vintage in.


----------



## TorontoJeff

This is a dozen of about 20. They're all affordables now!


----------



## Streichi

Need more slots :/


----------



## TB_Bolts_Guy

Hi all!
Here is most of my collection.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

All get worn regularly.

Orient Mako
Seiko SKX013
Sinn 556i
Certina DS-1
Seiko SARB035
Longines Heritage Conquest

Old quartz collection that I used to rock back in the day. The G Shock is the only one that still gets worn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

It's late here so I settled for an all-in-one shot. My collection is all affordables, some were gifts, others I inherited, and I bought a fair share.

From the top working across left to right:
- Invicta 8923OB
- Skagen Hagen
- Seiko SNK807
- Fossil Haywood
- Casio SGW100
- Rider (Seagull) M002
- Skagen Holst
- Timex Weekender 40
- Bertucci A-2T
- Raketa 24hour 2623.H
- Henry Sandoz Admiral 15j
- Waltham 610 7j
- Tacy Admiral Empire 15j
- Elgin 17j


----------



## OhNoClaudeZilla

Watch Obsessive said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like what I'm seeing, nice collection! I've recently fallen in love with Sinn myself.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

OhNoClaudeZilla said:


> I like what I'm seeing, nice collection! I've recently fallen in love with Sinn myself.


Thanks, the Sinn is a beauty. Took some experimenting with the bracelet to get the perfect fit but after rearranging some links on each side I reckon I've cracked it.

Would like a nice auto chrono if I could find one in a mid size under 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Watch Obsessive said:


> Would like a nice auto chrono if I could find one in a mid size under 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vapaus announced today a 38mm Chrono. No word on movement yet but it'll either be auto or hand wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

I need a bigger box...


----------



## Iliyan

DMCBanshee said:


> I need a bigger box...


This is not a box, it's a treasure chest!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Iliyan said:


> This is not a box, it's a treasure chest!


Thanks my friend!


----------



## sungeljuk

Sooo many nice ones - congrats !
I'm currently trying to reduce numbers to the ones I wear frequently, but still ...

From left to right, quartz upper row: 
OI "the one" - binary watch from earlier days
Bulova moonwatch
Grand seiko sbgx063
Bell&Ross brs steel heritage
Seiko Kinetic sun021 GMT diver

lower row, mostly mechanics: 
Oris tubbataha Regulateur
Oris BC4 pointer date
Casio data bank (one may call it "tacky, gold heritage")
MrJones Watch the last laugh, tattoo edition
... and a hidden Seiko5 Desert storm


----------



## sungeljuk

Oh, I forgot my favorite 'loan watch' (as in, 'being a Man, I can not wear it - but my wife can...')...
omega deville from the early 70ies, hand wind, 18mm diameter


----------



## Wandering Ben

A couple watches are still in my luggage as I recently re-located so not pictured but these ones below are out there as my current rotation:









From left to right:
- Seiko 5 - likely a SNKK43, and my first Seiko 5 and first automatic watch. Still one of my favorites. It also has an elegant windowed caseback - compared to luxuries the movement shown is pretty spartan, but among affordables it's actually not bad to look at

- Luch One Hand - a recent acquisition. I chose this one because of the Milanese strap which was appealing. The only manual mechanical watch I own and if I like this down the road I may start buying more manuals

- Orient Tristar - can't find the model number of this. Bought it as I like the color scheme of the dial. It's comparatively a small case (when I received it almost thought this could be a lady's watch) which fits my smaller wrists well. Was also happy to have an in-house Orient movement in this watch

- IK Colouring - a Chinese brand and this watch has a ST1612 inside and out of all my auto watches this is the only one that can be both hacked and manually wound. So very decent movement. Negative is that the case and bracelets are a bit too heavy in weight and the finish seems rough (which for a low-priced Chinese watch it's expected)


----------



## Wandering Ben

sungeljuk said:


> MrJones Watch the last laugh, tattoo edition


You are such a bad influence - I googled MrJones watch company and immediately want this one https://mrjoneswatches.com/collections/mens-watches/products/fantastic-exploits

Nice collection!!


----------



## sungeljuk

*rofl* - my bad. I'm sure crispin jones will be delighted. He is a nice guy, we (bunch of friends and myself) got us three of the last laugh (tattoo and mirror editions) and one of them seemed to have suffered during transit. No problem, sent it back, he checked everything, offered to either fix it or give us another unit, did a bit of smalltalk, too... good "brand", to say the least. 

now, since we are all techies... ^^
The last laugh uses a chinese auto mechanical ( I believe some seagull ST1721), which is - in my case - pretty accurate. 
Specifically, the movement does amplitude >300 degrees dial up/down, around 290 pendent up/down, I have seen around 3 seconds +/- per day the last few months. 
The rotor is a tad loud, but so is the design... 
Don't expect a ultra-highly-legible watch for some pilot or something, the window is pretty small indeed. 
On the other hand, one couldn't expect more at that price level; finish is impeccable and the "wow" factor from their print designs is very high. 

I do expect great things from Jones' STP11 movements and will gladly get something nice from them the moment...
a, I'm not prohibited to do so from my wife (yeah, she feels spending 2 grands per year is a tad high)
b, he produces some "loud" design - he can do that, I want something as bold as the mexican skull. maybe some pinup or nose art 
c, (optional) having a bit of room in the watchbox, but that's a problem I would gladly tackle...


----------



## Wandering Ben

sungeljuk said:


> *rofl* - my bad. I'm sure crispin jones will be delighted. He is a nice guy, we (bunch of friends and myself) got us three of the last laugh (tattoo and mirror editions) and one of them seemed to have suffered during transit. No problem, sent it back, he checked everything, offered to either fix it or give us another unit, did a bit of smalltalk, too... good "brand", to say the least.
> 
> now, since we are all techies... ^^
> The last laugh uses a chinese auto mechanical ( I believe some seagull ST1721), which is - in my case - pretty accurate.
> Specifically, the movement does amplitude >300 degrees dial up/down, around 290 pendent up/down, I have seen around 3 seconds +/- per day the last few months.
> The rotor is a tad loud, but so is the design...
> Don't expect a ultra-highly-legible watch for some pilot or something, the window is pretty small indeed.
> On the other hand, one couldn't expect more at that price level; finish is impeccable and the "wow" factor from their print designs is very high.
> 
> I do expect great things from Jones' STP11 movements and will gladly get something nice from them the moment...
> a, I'm not prohibited to do so from my wife (yeah, she feels spending 2 grands per year is a tad high)
> b, he produces some "loud" design - he can do that, I want something as bold as the mexican skull. maybe some pinup or nose art
> c, (optional) having a bit of room in the watchbox, but that's a problem I would gladly tackle...


All good things, another factor is I am actually curious how good the STP movement (which is now owned by Fossil IIRC) is. At some point I will get an STP-powered watch. In my entire collection (pictured and not pictured) not two watches have the same movement as I like a little bit diversity


----------



## Dinky1

From upper left:
1.Techno Marine cruise (quartz)
2.Titan fastrack quartz. (an Indian brand) The first watch I bought , that too only once I got married. Until then it was hand me downs from my father.
3. HMT janata handwind
4. Citizen eco drive. My first 'expensive' watch. Gift from wife
5.Seiko 5. Now used by my wife/ kids
6. HMT Rajat auto. My mum's watch. She no longer uses it so given to me. Wound it up after almost 30 years & started ticking away to glory. Needs urgent service though.
7.Stowa flieger handwind
8. Daniel Wellington , my wife n I have a matching pair.
Second row from left:
9. Raketa 24 hr submarine
10. Hamilton khaki king auto
11. Orient Mako pepsi
12. Vostok kommandirskie 
13.Chris Ward submarine trident
14.Tissot perpetual calendar quartz. Another gift from the wife
15. Seiko turtle
last row:
16. CREPAS banana. CFVM forum watch
17.Seiko orange monster 
18. Traser Code green quartz
19.Vostok kommandirskie 
20.Tag heuer formula 1 quartz
21.Vostok amphibia


----------



## Dinky1

The big daddies of my collection:
Seiko Alpinist
Chris Ward malvern slimline
Seiko Presage enamel dial
C Ward pulsometer
IWC Portofino 
Tudor BBB
Omega seamaster 300


----------



## Ezi

DSlocum said:


> Holy cow... you are either the most organized person I know, or the most anal... not that the two aren't often the same thing.
> 
> I say this because I am impressed, not as an insult! That is a damn impressive display!


|> I like your COFFEE COFFEE - but i would replace the 'Hell' with 'eff-you see kay' - cheers Ezi


----------



## chakreshm

Dinky1 said:


> View attachment 12143898
> From upper left:
> 1.Techno Marine cruise (quartz)
> 2.Titan fastrack quartz. (an Indian brand) The first watch I bought , that too only once I got married. Until then it was hand me downs from my father.
> 3. HMT janata handwind
> 4. Citizen eco drive. My first 'expensive' watch. Gift from wife
> 5.Seiko 5. Now used by my wife/ kids
> 6. HMT Rajat auto. My mum's watch. She no longer uses it so given to me. Wound it up after almost 30 years & started ticking away to glory. Needs urgent service though.
> 7.Stowa flieger handwind
> 8. Daniel Wellington , my wife n I have a matching pair.
> Second row from left:
> 9. Raketa 24 hr submarine
> 10. Hamilton khaki king auto
> 11. Orient Mako pepsi
> 12. Vostok kommandirskie
> 13.Chris Ward submarine trident
> 14.Tissot perpetual calendar quartz. Another gift from the wife
> 15. Seiko turtle
> last row:
> 16. CREPAS banana. CFVM forum watch
> 17.Seiko orange monster
> 18. Traser Code green quartz
> 19.Vostok kommandirskie
> 20.Tag heuer formula 1 quartz
> 21.Vostok amphibia


Hello, HMT/Fastrack, I suppose you are from India. Where do you find and buy your watches from, sir. I find it very difficult to get WUS recommended watches on Indian online shops such as flipkart/amazon etc.


----------



## Javam

There have been a few leavers and joiners recently so maybe time for an update.

The large box are my frequent wrist visitors, the small box are more occasional. There is also a third box with a mix of broken or sentimental watches that there is either no point or desire to get rid of.

The trident pro lives on the winder as I am tracking its accuracy. It was gaining less than a second a day when it arrived in January and now gains just over a second.

On with the pictures:


























*Main Box

*Top Row:
G-Shock GW-2130-1ER
Seiko SNK with an SKX007 dial and replacement hands on a SNKE01 movement (for the black day/date)
Vostock Amphiba - Blue Scuba Dude
Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
Nooka Zen-H Mirror
Orient Y469630-70
Seiko LM 5606-7150
Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline Squared

Second Row:
Bulova 98B245
Seiko SKX007 case with an SNK809 movement dial and face, and a Dagaz flat Sapphire and red chapter ring
Tisell 43mm Pilot Type-B
Seiko Flightmaster SNA411P1
Poljot Volmax Sturmanskie OKEAN 2209
Rodina R005 (White Dial)
Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time
Longines Ultronic

Third Row:
Seiko SNE109P1
Citizen BN0151-09L
Seiko SSC015P1
Seiko SKA371
Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chronograph
Rodina (Black Dial)
Seiko SARB033
Seiko 5 TV (model number unknown)

*Small* *Box*

Top Row:
Swatch Irony Chrono
Swatch Skin Chrono
Casio F91-W
Casio Calculator
Casio Databank
iPod Nano in Lynk bracelet

Second Row:
Vostock ? (Small manual wind)
Poljot ? (Manual wind)
Seiko SNK807
Seiko Quartz Chrono
Kahuna of some form
Seiko SNKE01 with SKX007 movement and atlas bracelet

*On the winder:
*
Christopher Ward C65 Trident Pro 38mm


----------



## smitdavi

Wife got me a new watch box for Father's Day. Thought I'd post an updated pic of the collection.


----------



## jjones-stevens

Here's my small collection. I am just getting into the watch collecting world, and budget is limited as I'm going into my second year of college. The Heritor on the end of the first picture is a bust, I do not like it at all, but very proud to wear all others! Seiko Coutura, Orient Symphony and Capital, Heritor Thomson, Vintage Oris 17 jewels, and last Wostok 17 jewels both with the Nato configuration. Looking to pick-up either a diver or pilot watch next as my daily wear watch. Today was the first day I've ever tried a Nato band (always looked at them and thought they were hideous), but gave it a shot and love the transformation they can give.


----------



## atdegs

Haven't been at this for long. From left to right: 
Seiko SSB031P1
1960s day date Vantage
1968 Seiko 5 Sports
1963 Hamilton RR Special
Hamilton Intra-matic
Hamilton Khaki Field.


----------



## Blurter

My collection has seen a bit of churn recently. Around 25 watches sold or on the market. A few incoming like a Hamtun H1, Visitor Duneshore, Phoibos greens quartz sub and a Helson Blackbeard (Whitebeard actually). Until they arrive, the collection stands as you see below.

Big box first. L-R, top-bottom:

WUS DWP, Zelos Hammerhead Blue SS, Zelos Hammerhead Bronze meteorite, Raven Vintage 42, Armida A1 45, Glycine Combat Sub.

Bullova moon watch, Seiko quartz, LBX Gryphon Reactor, Waltham Premier @1940, Smiths Everest 9ct 1956, Waltham trench watch @1900, MM Homage.

Small box
Mortima Superdatomatic, Valora EB8800, Vostok Amphibia swing lug, Vostok Amphibia tonneau.








































A few I'd like to add to the collection are a Crepas Cayman, a Hamilton Ventura and a PAM 359.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mooncameras

Here is most of my mechanical time pieces. I would say the Hamilton and Seiko 5 are my favorites. For everyday my Orient 3 star and the Invicta diver. For long vacation ocean and sand trips the Orient Mako XL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir_Bladey

A fair few changed since I last posted in this thread...

March 2016








July 2017








I've no idea what the next piece is going to be...


----------



## OptimusXian01




----------



## EDCTimes

Its time for me to contribute...

A coworker and I started talking about hobbies and money pits. I have a affliction with guns and ammo but hit that crossroad that I ticked every box for philosophy of use for firearms that I own and enough ammo for generations to come so....

I turned my attention/addiction to watches...Mind you only back in April. Three months and I have a modest collection of affordables to share. Thank you for looking. For those with the same OCD I have... It took me a half hour to prep the family photo with all the watches synchronized with GMT time -5 (+1 for DST) in the photo lol.

Oh yes and like a good addict I have 2 on the way. An Accurist Clerkenwell 1946 (on a slow boat from UK) and a vintage HMT Sona that will be here shortly (Purchased from US seller).

Im not in denial of my addiction...I embrace it.


----------



## EDCTimes

*Well...like my emails I send without attachments...Here they are *



EDCTimes said:


> Its time for me to contribute...
> 
> A coworker and I started talking about hobbies and money pits. I have a affliction with guns and ammo but hit that crossroad that I ticked every box for philosophy of use for firearms that I own and enough ammo for generations to come so....
> 
> I turned my attention/addiction to watches...Mind you only back in April. Three months and I have a modest collection of affordables to share. Thank you for looking. For those with the same OCD I have... It took me a half hour to prep the family photo with all the watches synchronized with GMT time -5 (+1 for DST) in the photo lol.
> 
> Oh yes and like a good addict I have 2 on the way. An Accurist Clerkenwell 1946 (on a slow boat from UK) and a vintage HMT Sona that will be here shortly (Purchased from US seller).
> 
> Im not in denial of my addiction...I embrace it.


----------



## Blurter

And in my usual maner I've decided to add a bronze H2O Orca Dive and have placed the four vintage dive watches up for sale. 


Blurter said:


> My collection has seen a bit of churn recently. Around 25 watches sold or on the market. A few incoming like a Hamtun H1, Visitor Duneshore, Phoibos greens quartz sub and a Helson Blackbeard (Whitebeard actually). Until they arrive, the collection stands as you see below.
> 
> Big box first. L-R, top-bottom:
> 
> WUS DWP, Zelos Hammerhead Blue SS, Zelos Hammerhead Bronze meteorite, Raven Vintage 42, Armida A1 45, Glycine Combat Sub.
> 
> Bullova moon watch, Seiko quartz, LBX Gryphon Reactor, Waltham Premier @1940, Smiths Everest 9ct 1956, Waltham trench watch @1900, MM Homage.
> 
> Small box
> Mortima Superdatomatic, Valora EB8800, Vostok Amphibia swing lug, Vostok Amphibia tonneau.
> 
> View attachment 12291178
> View attachment 12291186
> View attachment 12291194
> 
> View attachment 12291202
> View attachment 12291210
> View attachment 12291218
> 
> 
> A few I'd like to add to the collection are a Crepas Cayman, a Hamilton Ventura and a PAM 359.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Looking ahead, I'd love to add a racing chrono, a serious pilot, and maybe an open heart or moonphase. I also aspire to make a couple upgrades to the next level (To date, I've not spent more than $300 on a watch.) But I have no immediate plans, or budget... famous last words!


Famous last words, indeed. 11 days later, I upgraded my Tissot Le Locle to a Frederique Constant.

That scratched my buying itch for quite a while, but then I started surfing eBay... and snagged a vintage "Visotex" from Portugal for $5.50 (the gold-brown sunbursty on the bottom row). I love it, but with my 12-watch case already full, I had to pluck something out. That gut-wrenching exercise took me literally 10 minutes of hemming and hawing.

So here's the new lineup. For summer, I've swapped out nearly every leather band for a sporty NATO, canvas band, rubber diving strap, or bracelet.










And here's the sad and lonely one that got sent into exile. Don't worry, I'm not selling it. The Slava will get plenty of wrist time again once the temperature drops and I start wearing fall colors and leather again.


----------



## DC guy

TB_Bolts_Guy said:


> Hi all!
> Here is most of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 12033314


I like the ones hiding behind the window the most. What are they?


----------



## Bluegem

Streichi said:


> Need more slots :/


what watch box is that?


----------



## jetcash

No organization whatsoever.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pafinn

Love that strap on the big zero Raketa!


----------



## Al Faromeo

The discovery of this site has yielded a couple new purchases: Iconik 3, Vapaus watch wallet, a couple of straps (from DeGriff leather, two Natos to get a feel for the Nato approach) watch strap tool, polishing cloth, little bits - and still waiting for my a-13a...


----------



## Caberguy

Well, I've made quite a few additions to my affordables collection over the several months. Moved on a couple watches that I bought a few years back that I hardly ever wore... and replaced them, and then some.








(the two on the right without straps are a Casio Waveceptor and a Sottomarino diver which has stopped working. The Sottomarino is a ceramic case with sapphire crystal, kind of cool, and I want to do something with it, but don't really know where to start).
















The "field" watches: Casio Twin Sensor, Citizen Eco Drive Military, Seiko Alpinist Digital, Momentum Steelix.
Been wearing that Momentum a lot as a nice pick-up and go summer watch.








The Bulovas: Marine Star Chrono, Surveyor Chrono, Accu-Swiss.
The Marine Star was my first "good watch," I got it for my 16th or 17th birthday, never wear it anymore though, because of the two-tone and the fact that it's only about 38mm. The Accu-Swiss is my newest addition, just arriving yesterday. A couple of shiny new straps in there too.








The divers: Orient M-Force Air Diver, Maranez Lyan Brass with Moss Agate dial, Android Divemaster.
The Maranez is probably still my favorite at this point, followed by the M-Force. I just put the Android on the dark leather strap, and have kind of fallen in love with the blue/brown look. But 50mm is a bit big for daily wear... i might have to buy a smaller blue diver.








The miscellaneous: Citizen Eco-Drive dressy type watch, Orient Flight, Ben and Sons Chrono.
The flight was my daily wearer for most of the last couple of years while most of the other things in my box were too small, too big, or just didn't do anything for me. The Ben and Sons came from Jomashop after I'd had a dram or two too many. 








A couple wristies:
M-Force on new black strap.








Citizen in the kayak.








Maranez with a bit of a glow on.








Trying to tell myself that this is enough, but really find myself wanting something on a decent bracelet with fitted end links (other than the Android which weighs a ton when it's on the bracelet), and a blue diver that I can put on a dark brown band. So I think there might be a blue diver on bracelet in my future.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TelagaWarna

my humble collection ;-)


----------



## Brey17

Added a few pieces...

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68
The elusive Seiko Sara011 
Hamtun Titanium Diver on Silicone
Evant Tropic 300 Diver


----------



## Bluegem

Only have a few in the collection but here goes..

Citizen Nighthawk
The photo shows the solar panel clearly but its not that obvious.









Steinhart Nav-b Bronze 44 mm









Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono


----------



## Brey17

Bluegem said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono


Wow! The first time I've seen another one posted on here. Does yours have a movement wobble? Mine does and I love it.


----------



## pantagruel

Here is mine as of today.


----------



## supersong115

The state of the collection as of July 2017. I find myself happier with fewer pieces and more keepers these days.


----------



## Bluegem

Brey17 said:


> Wow! The first time I've seen another one posted on here. Does yours have a movement wobble? Mine does and I love it.


Yeah, the silvers not that popular as black is the traditional pilot colour I suppose.

I haven't noticed the wobble terribly much but there is a bit of size about the watch that's for sure. The oddest thing for me is how firm you have to push the chrono buttons.


----------



## JimWharton

Brey17 said:


> Wow! The first time I've seen another one posted on here. Does yours have a movement wobble? Mine does and I love it.


What is that Seiko?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

JimWharton said:


> What is that Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a SARA011 - I searched for two years before I found it.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## mougino

DMCBanshee said:


>


To infinity and beyond! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

mougino said:


> To infinity and beyond!
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Hahaha 

Tapawatch


----------



## igorsfc

Sorry about the pics quality...









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

DMCBanshee said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Tapawatch


It's like a coffin of watches. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

jetcash said:


> It's like a coffin of watches.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I thought the same. If I were the owner, I'd write "Bury me with my watches" on it.


----------



## DMCBanshee

ChronoTraveler said:


> I thought the same. If I were the owner, I'd write "Bury me with my watches" on it.


Its a idea...

Tapawatch


----------



## rameezhanslo

Here's my current collection minus the G Shock which is currently climbing Kilimanjaro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diverswatchusa

Some of mine.


----------



## whywhysee

My all quartz collection. Got rid of my auto's. Love to see these ticking away in the watch box after a week away.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01

1 slot free..Enough reason to get a new one.


----------



## Bgsmith

A crappy cellphone pic of my small but growing collection.


----------



## mougino

OptimusXian01 said:


> 1 slot free..Enough reason to get a new one.


Aren't we supposed to leave a slot free for the watch currently on your wrist??


----------



## OptimusXian01

Not in my case...I had 11 right now since I gave some of my few watches (G-Shock). I will get rid the Casio Edifice as well. Then I will buy 2 more Seiko or Citizen next. Free slots are always good to get a new one isn't it? 12+1 (outside the box that will be always be ready on the go).


----------



## xherion

Hi all,

Just want to share my current humble collection.
Currently having 6 pieces, just enough to fill up the watch box.

Since i plan to have only 6-7 pieces, i want to get a diverse collection, each piece needs to be significantly different than the next.

Tried to spread them out in terms of a few categories below:
- type of watch (aviation, diver, marine deck, dress, fashion, sport)
- movement (3 autos, 2 hand winding, 1 quartz)
- complication (time only, chrono, GMT)
- number of sub dials
- shape of case
- colors of dials & hands

I know i know, i need a pilot/flieger 
Will replace the Emporio Armani with a flieger type, since it is the glaring hole to fill.

From left to right:
Steinhart Aviation dual time premium
Tag Heuer Classic 2000
Steinhart Marine Chronometer
Emporio Armani Ceramica
Alexander Shorofhoff Avant Garde Bavaria
Reverie Sea Spirit









A bit better close ups:


----------



## aafanatic

I have gone a little "Invicta Pro Diver" Crazy lately

Davosa Yacht Master









18504 Swiss Made









18507 Swiis Made









18509 Swiss Made









23681 bezel insert replaced









23682 bezel insert replaced









23715










3826 Swiss Made









6870 Swiss Made









8928 Bezel insert changed









9937 Swiss Made









9938 Swiss Made


----------



## Watch Obsessive

The Omega is the newest member of the crew. Really am done now for quite a while now (he's says). Contemplating selling the Certina, Seiko SARB and Orient Mako but might just hold on to them for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

OptimusXian01 said:


> Not in my case...I had 11 right now since I gave some of my few watches (G-Shock). I will get rid the Casio Edifice as well. Then I will buy 2 more Seiko or Citizen next. Free slots are always good to get a new one isn't it? 12+1 (outside the box that will be always be ready on the go).


Baker's dozen!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01

Yes sir!


----------



## garrinfraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

G-shock atomic/solar, Seiko SKX173, Orient Mako XL, Steinhart Ocean One Black, Hamilton Khaki Pilot, LL Bean/ Hamilton quartz.


----------



## Iliyan

Full SOTC here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4515429


----------



## J3hundred

I feel like I have now reached a point where I can post my first SOTC! I've only started collecting earlier this year, I strived for a goal to have an affordable, humble and diverse collection that gets a lot wrist time with watches that I personally love.

Other than the Tissot Le Locle, which was purchased almost 15 years ago, Seiko 5
SNK, and the Seiko Presage(green dial), everything in this collection has been purchased used.

Let me know what you guys think!
Left-Right, Top-Bottom:
Tissot Le Locle, Seiko 5 SNK807, Citizen 8110a Flyback Chronograph, Seiko SKX009, Hamilton Navy Pioneer, Seiko Presage SRPB05, Helm Vanuatu V3


----------



## RustyBin5

plus this arrival this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1




----------



## Everett464

J3hundred said:


> I feel like I have now reached a point where I can post my first SOTC! I've only started collecting earlier this year, I strived for a goal to have an affordable, humble and diverse collection that gets a lot wrist time with watches that I personally love.
> 
> Other than the Tissot Le Locle, which was purchased almost 15 years ago, Seiko 5
> SNK, and the Seiko Presage(green dial), everything in this collection has been purchased used.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> Left-Right, Top-Bottom:
> Tissot Le Locle, Seiko 5 SNK807, Citizen 8110a Flyback Chronograph, Seiko SKX009, Hamilton Navy Pioneer, Seiko Presage SRPB05, Helm Vanuatu V3
> View attachment 12456025
> 
> View attachment 12456039
> 
> View attachment 12456043
> 
> View attachment 12456045
> 
> View attachment 12456047


Great collection. I really like that dang casio.

And (as you know) great presentation. Mine are currently sitting on a dusty tea towel on top of my dresser. They look nice, but need a display. Well done on yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDCTimes

Im sharing my updated collection.... Seems to be multiplying like rabbits LOL.

I got a second matching watch box since last post (7/7/17).... and only 2 slots left for future acquisitions 

Excuse the poor photography and lighting.

My OCD made me synchronize everyone for the family photo  only 2 watches I didnt sync the date ... Not quick set dates


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

I've spent about three years rebuilding my collection from years back. I generally prefer uniqueness over prestige, and my collection reflects that, to an extent.

Here's the TL;DR:










Here's the pieces:

1) Alpina AL-710 manufacture. I wear this to work. Had to alter the band myself to make the mash work, but this one fills the spot of a pilot (kind of) and lighter faced dressy watch. Does just as well on a black or brown strap.









2) Oris Maldives. An LE on a titanium band and case. I love this watch. Was a gift from my wife for our wedding.









3) Wilk Watch Works Cognatic, Swiss Edition. My wild card. I bought his one because it's basically a piece of art. I can wear it on the distressed leather for casual or throw it on a nice black strap for suit/tux wear. It works, gets a bit of attention, and no one will have anything similar.









4) Benarus Sea Snake. Everyone needs a black diver they can dress up. This is mine. I like it because the bracelet is killer and buying a watch by Benarus is about as close as I can get to buying from a local.









5) Bernhardt Cool Blue Binnacle Diver. For the weekends. It's an inexpensive, but very well done, diver on a killer bracelet. Plus, Bernhardt's kind of an OG in the micro scene and I like the idea of having one of Freds pieces in my collection.









6) CX Swiss Military Air Force One Chrono: My grab and go beater. I've used this for anything from yard work to swimming without a care. Still looks great. Also the first gift I ever got from my now-wife. Thought I lost it, found it, still love it.









7) G-Shock 40th Anniversary. I trail run and mountain bike sometimes. This comes with me. Great watch for the activities that I know can break ordinary watches.









That's it. If you made it here, you're probably bored. Thanks for burning time checking it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau M

Ok I can post pics now! I've worn watches my whole life, but never really been "in" to them. Now I starting a modest budget collection.

This Seiko has been my only watch for the past 5 years or so. I still love it, even though it's a bit beat up.










A couple weeks ago I drank too much on a cruise ship and bought this Citizen. It's amazingly light weight.










Then the bug hit. I decided I needed a watch to match my 68 Mustang, so I picked up this Citizen and put it on a Gulf NATO strap. It feels really robust and well made considering it was 1/2 the price of my other Citizen.



















That's it so far, but I have an Orient Mako II Pepsi in the mail that will be going on a Martini racing strap to match my other car.


----------



## atdegs

I like Hamiltons.


----------



## Eaglebone

A very small collection compared to most but it's a start!








Swatch Irony chrono. A watch I bought about 15 years ago when I knew nothing about watches. It still gets some wrist time.








Vostok Amphibia 'Scuba Dude'. I wear this one a lot. Very comfortable on a rubber strap. I can't believe they are so cheap.








Seiko 5 SSA297. I'm not sure about this one. I bought it to replace an SNZH53 which I broke. It's quite a large watch at 44mm and I think it may be a bit big for me.








Orient Bambino V2. I absolutely adore this watch. Bought for me as a birthday present by my parents. Punches unbelievably far above it's weight.








Vostok Komandirskie probably dating from the 1980's. Everything seems to be original. I like the watch but I'm struggling to find a strap to suit it. (This one certainly doesn't!)








Orient Blue Mako. The beater! I've had this one about five years. The bezel is scratched and scuffed and the glass is chipped, but it takes absolutely anything you can throw at it.








The problem now now is the box is full, but I've got an Amphibia 'Radio Room' on the way. Buying another box may well be a slippery slope....


----------



## EDCTimes

It gets to be really slippery when you buy another box with more spaces and you run out of room and remember you have the first smaller watch box you could "temporarily" hold a few more watches I .....HAD.... 2 more spots to fill as of yesterday.... I have 3 watches on the way.... Nice start to your collection...We look forward to being enablers


----------



## Beau M

Slippery slope indeed. I bought a watch box and just had to fill it! Latest addition is the Orient Mako II on Martini Racing strap.










Slot 5 will be filled by a g-shock (in the mail) and slot six will be a Seiko Green Turtle (Ninja Turtle - also in the mail)


----------



## Tres

Starting my collection with these Japanese affordable trio. Next hunt will be the swisses.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## darkclassic

Thinned down the herd recently to make room for a couple less affordable additions.

SOTC:








Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT
Tudor Black Bay Red ETA








Orion Red (Nick Harris)
Seiko SARG009








Omega CK2900-1 cal267
Omega Aqua Terra








Victorinox Alliance Mechanical
Bombfrog Minesweeper II








Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Black MOP
Vostok Scuba Dude








Casio Marlin 
Timex Military


----------



## Beau M

Ok done for now. No more watches till next year. I swear.


----------



## Jayare1

Gigandet Sea ground
Seiko Samurai blue lagoon
Hamilton khaki king
Beijing behai
Casio Duro
Seiko Presage
Citizen something
Nixon player - my first watch
Edox - my grandfathers watch










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime

What is the reference number for the Citizen? Thanks


----------



## idvsego

Top row, left to right: Orange Deaumar Ensign, Blue Deaumar Ensign, Aevig Huldra, Lew & Huey Orthos II, Borealis Bullshark
Bottom row, left to right: Orient Marshall, Seiko SNDC31, Nezumi Voiture, Hamilton Field Auto 38mm, Skagen something









Seiko SKX mods









Invicta mods

















Casio MDV102









Random extras that live in the strap drawer...









Future plans are an NTH DevilRay and 2 incomplete invicta mods that I dont know what I am doing with yet


----------



## PilotRyan

Saving my spot for when I have time to post all the pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1

cheers hommies and hommets


----------



## Blackwing530

On the occasion that I've finally filled my watch box, I think it's high time to post a photo of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Blackwing530 said:


> On the occasion that I've finally filled my watch box, I think it's high time to post a photo of my collection.


Definitely. But it also means you need a bigger watch box


----------



## Blackwing530

cel4145 said:


> Definitely. But it also means you need a bigger watch box


Don't tell the wife but I've already picked up another box with six spots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russelk

My humble collection. I've only been collecting for a couple of months so it's all pretty low-end at the moment. The vacant spot is being filled by a Citizen BN0150 which should be arriving in a few days.


----------



## jetcash

Watchmenaenae said:


> Can't wait to see the next purchase for that box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what she said. D'oh!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito

Magrette Vantage Bronze (on wrist) and from left to right:
Tissot Tradition
Torgoen T10
Casio MDV106
Lum Tec M52(?)
Gruppo Gamma Genesis Base
Garmin Approach S20
Timex Mercury (c. 1962)
Orient Mako XL
Vacheron Constantine Jubilee 1755 (The replica my sister-in-law gave to me that started it all. It's no longer running and pieces are falling off the face; but it's still gorgeous.)


----------



## MainePorsche

My small collection.


----------



## Tres

Just started collecting and only afford to have these.
The casio has been in possession for almost 4 years but the other affordables are recent acquisition with the vsa as my latest purchase.
Next target will be the affordable chronograph and pilot style.
I hope im going in the right direction.










Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

These:









And these:


----------



## yvrclimber

My collection.










Roughly left to right:

- Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport logo no date Calibre 2824-2 top version
- Omega Speedmaster reduced CART edition 3510.80.00
- Baume & Mercier Classima 8688
- Jaeger LeCoultre Memovox (vintage; heavily damaged dial and mechanicals)
- Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph 175.84.70
- IWC Calibre 401 (1957 vintage)
- Rolex GMT-Master 1675
- Waltham 25j (1968 vintage)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Disguise

On the winders: modded Amphibia, swatch automatic ETA, Bambino v3 gen2, Ricoh Dynamic Wide.

Bottom, left to right: poljot signal alarm, timex flyback chronograph, 1963 HKED, Seiko Prospex SSC369 flight watch, Rodania quartz, Raketa big zero










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Adding a Navy Gulfmaster to my Collection.


----------



## dolin25

My state of the collection....


----------



## tommy_the_engineer

View attachment 12617869

View attachment 12617869

Here's a quick shot of some of my affordables. My wife and I thought a wrist shot was in order for my Orient Disk, and her Seiko 5 with obligatory Nato strap.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Quick photo of my small, Japanese, well-rounded, semi forum inspired collection.


----------



## hasnon

Casio EF503, Seiko SKX009, Seiko SND219, Bulova 96A187.

Vintage Seiko King Quartz and Tudor Black Bay Heritage coming within the next couple of weeks! Might also possibly be adding my father's Baume Et Mercier Riviera dress watch as he doesn't wear it any more. But it's tiny on the wrist, so we'll see.









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warden11

My humble collection.


----------



## smfd14

I've enjoyed collecting timepieces for over 20 years, and while my tastes haven't changed very much, my buying habits sure have. Dive watches dominate my collection, followed by pilot / aviator pieces. Two color themes are prevalent in my collection, orange and black for my Orioles, and blue, representative of my Colts, two sports teams I grew-up rooting for. I was definitely a spontaneous buyer in my early collecting years, now concentrate on acquiring more limited production / limited edition pieces, as well as smaller micro-brands. I feel my collection is currently in a good place, with a nice mix of higher-end, mid-range, and daily wearers.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

So I've sold three so far. Could do with selling a couple more. Anyway I thought the comparison between these two pictures could be interesting.







And for all those lume lovers.







For comp!eteness, my Steel Bagelsport (Nautilus copy) is not present.


----------



## ccbugattiart

My humble collection......yes, I do have a weak spot for the Citizen Promaster Sky series.  The lone non-Citizen is a Rosendahl "Tom Kristensen Le Mans" watch with two syncronized Swiss ETA movements, and yes, that one needs a new battery


----------



## Blurter

Bit of an update. L-R top-bottom: Raven Vintage 42, Orsa Sea Viper, Zodiac Super Seawolf Titanium COSC, Ginault Ocean Rover GSLID, Boschett WUS DWP, H2O Kalmar OT6K, Armida A1 45, H2O Orca bronze, Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman, OWC 6538, MWC Morgan Monaco, Alpha Moonwatch, Makara Sea Turtle. And on the wrist is a Helson white Blackbeard. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Smaug

Here's mine, in three shots: (watch box and overflow)









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100




----------



## Cvp33

One day I'll show all 180 watches. For now we'll start with the vintage Timex hand-winders.


----------



## uvalaw2005

It's been a remarkably stable year for me, relatively speaking. Lots of stuff flitted in and out, but nine months after my last post in this thread, I've just swapped one Halios for another, and seen the versatile and sporty Sinn 556i replaced by the versatile and sporty Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## 5 Miler

I have owned as many as 5 at one time but through a lot of effort, I am down to one plus my employer's Iphone 6S.


----------



## mougino

5 Miler said:


> I have owned as many as 5 at one time but through a lot of effort, I am down to one plus my employer's Iphone 6S.


----------



## Smaug

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's been a remarkably stable year for me, relatively speaking. Lots of stuff flitted in and out, but nine months after my last post in this thread, I've just swapped one Halios for another, and seen the versatile and sporty Sinn 556i replaced by the versatile and sporty Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 12722677


That's a nice little collection. VERY little overlap. Is that really all of them, or just the ones you consider worthy of showing?

I'm kind of jealous.

I have more than 5 watches that were inherited, so it is not possible for me. But if I could get down to 20 maybe?

Let's not even suggest One Watch Nirvana, like 5 Miler seems to have found...


----------



## uvalaw2005

Smaug said:


> That's a nice little collection. VERY little overlap. Is that really all of them, or just the ones you consider worthy of showing?
> 
> I'm kind of jealous.
> 
> I have more than 5 watches that were inherited, so it is not possible for me. But if I could get down to 20 maybe?
> 
> Let's not even suggest One Watch Nirvana, like 5 Miler seems to have found...


That's all of them.


----------



## cel4145

Smaug said:


> Let's not even suggest One Watch Nirvana, like 5 Miler seems to have found...


One Watch Nirvana is a myth. And someone that thinks they have found it will soon return to their sanity and realize the error of their ways.

:-d


----------



## Everett464

This is all of them, short the Timex Ironman in my gym locker.

Tbh, it always a feels a bit trivial looking at them this way - I hate to consolidate my feelings about watches in a glib picture of my collection. I even acknowledge those feelings implicitly as I unnaturally slide my deodorant into the frame.

I love all of them, and yet I don't love my collection.

Maybe someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74

smfd14 said:


> I've enjoyed collecting timepieces for over 20 years, and while my tastes haven't changed very much, my buying habits sure have. Dive watches dominate my collection, followed by pilot / aviator pieces. Two color themes are prevalent in my collection, orange and black for my Orioles, and blue, representative of my Colts, two sports teams I grew-up rooting for. I was definitely a spontaneous buyer in my early collecting years, now concentrate on acquiring more limited production / limited edition pieces, as well as smaller micro-brands. I feel my collection is currently in a good place, with a nice mix of higher-end, mid-range, and daily wearers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How bout a couple zoom shots? Great collection!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldin

wow.. huge collection.


----------



## Sansoni7

The last arrived:


----------



## Hour Hand

BIG NEWS. I now have an Omega Speedway Moon Watch on the way. This probably doesn't mean much to most of you, but to me it is major upheaval. I have a 3 watch, a 10 watch, and a 20 watch draw. Each draw is diagrammed and detailed on a three tag spread sheet. I am selling a Stuhrling watch to accommodate it, but this still requires a fair bit of reorganisation. How hard it is to be both retired and very sad


----------



## MDT IT

My Seiko Diver vintage..


----------



## chptrk67

Well Here Goes...









Let's Start









1. Aevig Corvid / STP1-11 26 Jewel Automatic Movement
2. Alpha 832-SG2903 [Paul Newman] / Seagull SG2903 20 Jewel Mechanical Movement
3. Anonimo AM-2000.01.005.A01 Sailor / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement








4. Aragon A282 Antigravity Power Reserve / SII NE57 29 Jewel Automatic Movement
5. Balmain B18813266 Eria / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
6. Bel Air A9909 Sea Pearl / ISA 8162.220 9Jewel Quarts Movement








7. Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor / Miyota 8215 21 Jewel Automatic Movement
8. Bulova 96B208 AccutronII Snorkel / Bulova BA101.10 8 Jewel Quartz Movement
9. Bulova 96B251 S.E. Moon Chronograph








10. Christopher Ward C20 Lido / ETA 2836-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
11. Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro600 / Sellita SW200-1 26 Jewel Automatic Movement
12. Deaumar Ensign / SII NH36 24 Jewel Automatic Movement








13. Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver T-100 / Seiko NH35 24 Jewel Automatic Movement
14. Edox 80301.3N0CA.NIN Hydro Sub / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
15. Filson 11000312 Mackinaw Field Chrono / Argonite [Ronda] 5030D 6 Jewel Quartz Movement








16. Fortis 595.11.16 Flieger Cockpit / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
17. Glycine 3922.11LP.LBK7F Incursore III / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
18. Hamilton H706150 Khaki Field Officer / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement








19. Junkers 6046-5 Bauhaus / Ronda 515 1 Jewel Quartz Movement
20. Lum-Tec M75 Titanium / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
21. Lum-Tec RR3 / Miyota 9015 24 Jewel Automatic Movement








22. Mondaine A1323034511SBB Railways Retro / Sellita SW220-1 26 Jewel Automatic Movement
23. Muhle-Glashutte M1-37-17-MB Terranaut II / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
24. Oris 0173375944031.0782061SD Classic / Oris 733 [Sellita SW200] 26 Jewel Automatic Movement








25. Pirelli 7921110045-51512 P-Zero Tempo Diver / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
26. Seiko SBGF007 Grand Seiko / Seiko 8J56 7 Jewel Quartz Movement
27. Shinola S0100085 Runwell Sport / Argonite [Ronda] 715 1 Jewel Quartz Movement








28. Shinola S0100124 Brakeman Chrono / Argonite [Ronda] 5030 5 Jewel Quartz Movement
29. Steinhart 107-0234 NavB-Uhr 44 Handaufzug Bronzo / Unitas 6497-1 17 Jwel Mechanical Movement
30. Tag Heuer WJ201B.BA0591 Link / Calibre 5 [ETA 2824] 25 Jewel Automatic Movement








31. Tag Heuer WV211B.BA0787 Carrera / Calibre 5 [ETA 2824] 25 Jewel Automatic Movement
32. Tissot T014410.A PRC200 / ETA F06.111 3 Jewel Quartz Movement
33. Tissot T91148331 PRS516 / ETA 2836-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement








34. Visitor Calligraph Duneshore Beach / Miyota 9015 24 Jewel Automatic Movement
35. Zeno Watch Basil AS2063 / Anton Schild 2063 17 Jewel Automatic Movement
36. Zodiac Z03008 Sea Dragon / Ronda 5021D 10 Jewel Quartz Movement

Well do you like or dislike?

And an extra shot of box1









Thanks For Taking The Time To Check Out This Post.


----------



## SKOBR

Here is a part of my EDW. (Every Day Wearing).

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

amp74 said:


> How bout a couple zoom shots? Great collection!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My attempt at obtaining some tighter shots of the collection.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## will1970

Just three. An old SKX007 with a.m. replacement bezel insert, a Citizen BN0150, and a Borealis Sea Shark.

Thinking about a Steinhart OVM
Or a Squale 50 atmos
Help lol.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Pic from this morning I definitely need a bigger box...








​


----------



## cel4145

DMCBanshee said:


> Pic from this morning I definitely need a bigger box...​




Either that, or much smaller watches :-d

Nice collection :-!​


----------



## DMCBanshee

cel4145 said:


> Either that, or much smaller watches :-d
> 
> Nice collection :-!​


Thanks my friend and enjoy your Holidays!

Tapawatch


----------



## DC guy

Here's an end-of-year update on my collection.

Since my last SOTC in July, I added two more colorful vintage watches - the Tissot and Certina at front and center. I've come to realize I have a distinct affinity for this style of watch, so much so that they now occupy a whole row in my box.









On the second row are all my modern casual watches. Ok, the SARB looks pretty dressy, but it's still a "Cocktail" watch.

With more watches than slots, I kicked my true dress watches into overflow boxes. It makes them feel even more special when I break them out of storage.









While it's not a chronograph, the sporty Tissot PR 516 GL has scratched my itch to buy a vintage style racing chrono... for now...

See my profile for identification of all my watches, plus additional photos.


----------



## Bluemoon61

I started the year with a Casio Duro and have ended it with this motley collection. Not quite the calibre of most of the collections on here but many of these make me very happy. Not bad on a very limited budget. Next year consolidate and stick to only buying what will get significant wrist time. Happy New Year all.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello friends, here is my humble collection. 
I am starting with this and thanks to the forum I have learned a lot.
I wish you the best for this 2018.









Polar A200 Fitness Watch
Seiko SKX011J1
Seiko Turtle SRP777
Luminox Sea Navy Seal Colormark 3050
Bulova Accutron II - 96B213 
Seiko SQ100 Gunmetal #5H23-6050 
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chrono

Best regards, from Santiago de Chile.


----------



## v8chrono

My day-to-day box, from top left - Tissot PRS516, Tissot T12 1972, Tissot PRC200, Accurist 7033, DeTomaso Perugia alarm, Mondia G22 bullhead, Seiko 779 Turtle, Gigandet Sea Ground, Casio digital, Seiko 6139 0011 UFO.


----------



## mougino

Here's my collection as of 1st January (and started 6 months ago).

I'm still consolidating... I'm trying many homages from AliXpress/eBay before (saving and) taking the plunge on more expensive ones.

I'm having a lot of fun sorting my watches by theme, re-organizing them in different boxes... To plan that before actually moving them I'm using Google Drive Sheets (from where the description screenshots are taken).

So far I have 2 valuable watches: a sub and a Panerai ; 2 solid values: a new Turtle and a Bambino ; a couple of vintage I'm attached to ; and like I said a bunch of cheap homages. I'm waiting for more homages arriving as we speak, especially a Steel Bahelsport Explorer II Polar.

I still have a couple of unlisted watches on the side, not worth taking a pic of: a Suunto Core light green, a 1992 Swatch Irony (my childhood watch), a tiny 1949 Certina Kurth frères etc.

Happy new year to all, and good collecting!

Nicolas

_
_Admin edit due to rule 9 violation:_ No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.
_


----------



## Sansoni7

Congratulations!


----------



## Tycho Brahe

all under and some well under $1k - most destro or offset crown


----------



## mwchandler21

Top L-R
Vostok 420634 (Amphibian Scuba Dude, Black)
Orient ER02002B (Agent, Black)
Hamilton H64455533 (Khaki King)
Orient ET0S001A (Trooper, Silver)

Bottom L-R
Orient WV0551ER (World Stage)
Seiko SRPB43J1 (Presage 'Cocktail Time' Skydiving)
Orient CEM65002D (Mako, Blue)
Orient FER2400BW (Bambino 1.2)
Citizen BM8080-59A (Eco-Drive 'Corso')


----------



## hautala

View attachment 12790995


Left to Right, Top to Bottom:

Armida A4
Edox HydroSub
Renato T-Rex
Invicta Russian Diver Skeleton
Luminox Tony Kanaan
Luminox Colormark
Vostok Komandirske K-35
Citizen Eco-Zilla
Orient M-Force Beast
Citizen Blue Angels
Seiko Prospex Sun023 Kinetic
Luminox SXC
Vostok Amphibia Turbina
Android Divemaster
Zodiac Oceanaire
Vostok Scuba Dude
Bulova Marine Star
Glycine Combat Sub
Tissot PRS516
Citizen Nighthawk
Seiko Orange Monster
Tag Heuer SE/L
Orient Air Diver
Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba
Victorinox DiveMaster 500
Seiko SKX175
Deep Blue SunDiver


----------



## hautala

Left to Right, Top to Bottom:

Armida A4
Edox HydroSub
Renato T-Rex
Invicta Russian Diver Skeleton
Luminox Tony Kanaan
Luminox Colormark
Vostok Komandirske K-35
Citizen Eco-Zilla
Orient M-Force Beast
Citizen Blue Angels
Seiko Prospex Sun023 Kinetic
Luminox SXC
Vostok Amphibia Turbina
Android Divemaster
Zodiac Oceanaire
Vostok Scuba Dude
Bulova Marine Star
Glycine Combat Sub
Tissot PRS516
Citizen Nighthawk
Seiko Orange Monster
Tag Heuer SE/L
Orient Air Diver
Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba
Victorinox DiveMaster 500
Seiko SKX175
Deep Blue SunDiver


----------



## supersong115

State of the collection as of Jan 2018. Really happy with this small group, all keepers.


----------



## cel4145

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 12812083
> 
> 
> State of the collection as of Jan 2018. Really happy with this small group, all keepers.


The yellow of that Orient dial always look so striking whenever I see a pic of it! The rest of the collection is nice, too. I wish you guys on the forum would quit tempting me with the new (old style) Oris dive watch.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Here's my collection as of 1st January (and started 6 months ago).
> 
> [...]
> Admin edit due to rule 9 violation:_ No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited._


@Admin: Sorry for letting a black sheep show in my collection :-(
Here it is with only proper watches (and better photo quality I think)

*My divers:*










*My dress & vintage watches:*










*My cheapos:*










Nicolas


----------



## uvalaw2005

Then there were four:


----------



## supersong115

cel4145 said:


> The yellow of that Orient dial always look so striking whenever I see a pic of it! The rest of the collection is nice, too. I wish you guys on the forum would quit tempting me with the new (old style) Oris dive watch.


I love that Orient. It was my first automatic watch I've bought for myself. The Oris is great too, bought it when i got my first bonus at work, and also survived with me when i had my first car accident. Many memories since then.


----------



## jmorski

uvalaw2005 said:


> Then there were four:


Congrats--this is a great four-watch collection! You've got the bases covered with beautiful classics in really useful categories.


----------



## xherion




----------



## pourmeone2

Victorinox Garrison
Luminox 700 Series
Citizen Bn0 150 28e
Casio Mrw 200h 1bv
Casio Mrw 200h 1bv- no bezel Nato strap
Casio Mrw 200h 7a
Casio Mrw 200h 9a
Casio Mdv 106
Casio F91 1
Casio A 168 Wa1 Electro Illuminator
Casio F91 7a
Casio F91 9a
Casio F105
Casio G Shock Dw5600e
Casio W 217h
Nixon Time Teller Black/White
Nixon Rover
Nixon Time Teller White
Swatch Black Laquered Gents
Disney World Mickey/Roger Rabbit watches
Timex mechanical wind
Timex Q quartz
Seiko 5 ----out for repair


----------



## pourmeone2

Next is a proper watch box


----------



## sammers

From left to right: beater, everyday, smart









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

My SOTC as of today. Thinking of certina ds-1 titanium as the GADA for the next purchase.


----------



## Disguise

Current main box of watches, I have a few others stuffed away in the drawer waiting for some love. Top left to right: Bambino V3, Landeron Compressor ETA 2824, Citizen 8200 diver, Vostok K-35 Mod.
Bottom left to right: Timex Marlin 27J, BWC L51 chronograph, Poljot 3133 Chronograph, HKED1963 chronograph, BWC Venus 170 Chronograph, Semca L55 chronograph.

Not pictured are a couple of skin divers, and a Endura pin lever chronograph









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

pourmeone2 said:


> Timex mechanical wind












Yay! Mine says hi!


----------



## bohorquez

Here are the 10 watches I consider keepers for now, as you can see I am a huge Bulova fan. I would consider this collection to be "affordable". I do plan to buy a Sub in the future, but these make me so happy when I wear them and that is all that matters. It's my humble opinion that a watch no matter its price, if it makes you feel great when wear it then its PRICELESS!.

Collection:

I do have several straps that use for all of the watches . If you would like to see any of these on Natos or other straps let me know so i can post a pic.

BULOVA ACCUTRON VX200 28B80- ETA 2824-2









BULOVA ACCUTRON KIRKWOOD 63A001 - SW200










ORIENT MAKO CEM65001B










BULOVA ACCUTRON 63B015 - ETA 2824-2










BULOVA MOON WATCH 96B251 - QUARTZ










BULOVA ACCUTRON GEMINI 63A117 - UNITAS 6498










BULOVA ACCUTRON GEMINI 26C02 - VALJOUX 7750










BULOVA ACCUTRON CURACAO 26B52 - QUARTZ










CITIZEN AT0200-05E - ECO DRIVE QUARTZ










BULOVA ACCUTRON OXFORD 26B19 - QUARTZ


----------



## cel4145

bohorquez said:


> Here are the 10 watches I consider keepers for now, as you can see I am a huge Bulova fan.


You are definitely a Bulova fan. Nice collection!


----------



## guspech750

Close up










Wife gave me the pocket watch on our wedding day 18 years ago. Eventually I sent it off to be repaired and serviced. She also picked out the bronze Swatch while we were in Hawaii. My wife and daughter gave me the Bulova on Christmas a few years ago. 



























My everyday work watch while drilling wells. 









And I keep one watch out that I wear after work and I rotate it with something from the cases. This one is out now. 









I also have a mechanical Mickey Mouse watch from the early 70's that I've had since new. Still works. I also have a few watches on my work bench that I'm experimenting on.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bohorquez

cel4145 said:


> You are definitely a Bulova fan. Nice collection!
> View attachment 12843453


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiser

1.Iwc aquatimer chrono
2.Omega speedmaster auto 
3.Omega seamaster bond 2531.80
4.Seiko sarb033
5.Seiko skx007
6.Seiko skn809 
7.Seiko snk207L 
8.casio calculator
9.casio f81 plastic & steel version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiser

kaiser said:


> 1.Iwc aquatimer chrono
> 2.Omega speedmaster auto
> 3.Omega seamaster bond 2531.80
> 4.Seiko sarb033
> 5.Seiko skx007
> 6.Seiko skn809
> 7.Seiko snk207L
> 8.casio calculator
> 9.casio f81 plastic & steel version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any suggestions on which sort of watch is missing? Want a second opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pourmeone2

Yay! Mine says hi
Nice little mechanical from the 70's. Very simple.


----------



## kaiser

pourmeone2 said:


> nice little 70's mechanical that I like. Very simple


Which one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pourmeone2




----------



## Tres

kaiser said:


> Any suggestions on which sort of watch is missing? Want a second opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A pilot style, a GMT or a moonphase.


----------



## Drewdoog

Top Left:
Karlskrona Nordic Shield on Strapcode endlink oyster
Longing 9218-528 hand wound
Orient Mako XL (Double dome sapphire has been ordered)
Bernhardt Binnacle Diver
Momentum M1 Deep 6 on silicone (dont remember where the strap came from)
Orient Mako XL with double dome sapphire on a DiModell leather strap
Boulder Journey
Momentum Torpedo on Crown and Buckle Harbor
Skagen Signatur on a DiModell Ostrich strap
Wenger Sea Force
Not pictured:
1972 Timex Dynabeat (currently being repaired)
1976 Timex Automatic (currently being repaired)
Alba white wave Manta Ray (Hopefully being delivered 2/3/2018...thats tomorrow!)
I have 9 watches that I "must have" this year, but if people keep posting in the For Sale forum, I may never get those watches.


----------



## Drewdoog

Came a day early


----------



## cel4145

Drewdoog said:


> View attachment 12860641
> Came a day early


Is that the missing watch that is in your sig?


----------



## Drewdoog

cel4145 said:


> Is that the missing watch that is in your sig?


Its not the blue manta ray, but its of the same family.


----------



## helibg

When I joined the forum a few years ago to ask for advice about my first watch I never thought I would start collecting watches. But here I am sharing my collection for the first time on the purchase of my 20th watch today!

Also since a quite a few people like me have thin wrists I just wanted to point out that other than three watches every watch is 40mm or less with most around 38mm.


----------



## cel4145

helibg said:


> When I joined the forum a few years ago to ask for advice about my first watch I never thought I would start collecting watches. But here I am sharing my collection for the first time on the purchase of my 20th watch today!
> 
> Also since a quite a few people like me have thin wrists I just wanted to point out that other than three watches every watch is 40mm or less with most around 38mm.


Nice collection!


----------



## Tonymm

The seiko divers are most recent, rolex is rare 1530 auto done in 1970s pre dating oyster quartz. Tag formula 1 was first purchase for collection. GP and small top Seiko were grandfather's.


----------



## sammers

Most of my bunch - I am considering adding a Speedy Pro, which is highly unoriginal, but I just can't think of a more striking and balanced chronograph at that price. Also, the new Baume & Mercier Clifton 5 day automatic looks like a great modern smart/casual watch but not handled it in person so I am reserving my judgement.









IWC Mark XV
Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo' 
SKX007
G Shock GW-5000


----------



## zokissima

I gotta stop looking at these threads, they always make me want to readdress what I have in stock and change things up!


----------



## Iliyan

The core of my collection:


----------



## jcartw20

My humble collection...starting to think I may need a watch box 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

jcartw20 said:


> My humble collection...starting to think I may need a watch box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection! As of late, I have been tempted many times by that Samurai model. :-!


----------



## jcartw20

cel4145 said:


> Nice collection! As of late, I have been tempted many times by that Samurai model. :-!


My most recent addition. That's the best looking color option IMO, and the quality's definitely there, just not sure if I have the wrist real estate to pull it off.


----------



## 120

pourmeone2 said:


> Yay! Mine says hi
> Nice little mechanical from the 70's. Very simple.


Felt compelled to quote this, my Grandad gave me my first watch when I turned 9 - it was the same model as the white Timex you have pictured!

edit: just saw ohdarkthirty's post...looks like this was a popular model!


----------



## rasbrito

SKS007, SNKF11, Tissot Visodate, Tissot T-Race Nascar Edition (+ G-Shock Mudman 9300)


----------



## jmorski

sammers said:


> Most of my bunch - I am considering adding a Speedy Pro, which is highly unoriginal, but I just can't think of a more striking and balanced chronograph at that price. Also, the new Baume & Mercier Clifton 5 day automatic looks like a great modern smart/casual watch but not handled it in person so I am reserving my judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWC Mark XV
> Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo'
> SKX007
> G Shock GW-5000


Very cool collection -- I especially like that Tudor -- and I agree that a Speedy would round it out nicely! I'd love to own one someday.


----------



## pourmeone2

Timex on the left is the one I was mentioning. The Q quartz on the right did not work when I finally put a battery in it, now I need to fill it's spot. The Timex on the left is a winding mechanical dated 1976.


----------



## smfd14

Update to the state of my collection. I just acquired a magnificent multi-woodgrain, 20-slot watch box. So I'm combining reset day (given the short month), with moving day, rearranging and transferring timepieces to the new storage / presentation box. New additions to my collection since my last posting are pictured separately and include, from left to right, Tsao Baltimore Founder's Limited Edition, Aviator Smith's Flight Team Chronograph Limited Edition, Stuhrling Original Tourbillon, Ag-gre-gate Masonic Black, Spinnaker Wreck Diver, JLC Navy Seal Master Compressor, and Seiko Recraft Solar Chronograph. Incoming, but not pictured, is the Tauchmeister 1,000 Meter Diver. That will complete my purchases for now until the Bulova Devil Diver reissue is released.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proliant

After having moved several times I think I have all the watches together in one place for the first time in a long time .... Overall not bad looking at them as a whole. Nothing very expensive except one Omega that was my grandfathers .... and thats really just there for sentimental reasons. I may have an Amphibia problem, but everything gets worn pretty regularly.

Here in no particular order >>>

Amphibia 090 on shark mesh








Amphibia 110








Amphibia 120 on silicon Barton








Amphibia 150 on replacement strap








Amphibia 150 SE








Amphibia 160 on replacement rubber








Amphibia 420 on tropic strap








Amphibia 80's








Amphibia 670








Amphibia 710 on bead bracelet








Amphibia 710 SE








Amphibia 710 SE full face lume








Bertucci A-2T








Bertucci B-1T








Bulova travel clock (sentimental reasons)








Casio .... no clue what model








Casio MDV-106 on an amazon bracelet








Komandierskie (I don't remember the models)








Komandierskie 35 on canvas Barton strap








Komandierskie 86








Komandierskie (I don't remember the models)








Komandierskie (I don't remember the models)








Luch single hand








Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle








Mickey Mouse of course (what self respecting watch collector would miss one of these?)








Neptune 960 SE








My grandfathers Omega Constellation








Orient Mako XL








Orient Tri Star








Seiko Solar (don't remember the model)








Seiko SNE177








Cheap quartz Seiko that I've had since I was a kid and it refuses to die .... just add batteries and straps every few years








Seiko quartz chrono








Timex junk that just won't die .... maybe its not really junk?








Victorinox New Original Chrono








Victorinox Original XL








Victorinox New Original on bund strap








Victorinox Infantry








Vostok 80's








Wenger AeroGraph Cockpit








Wenger AeroGraph Cockpit


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Current affordable box 2 collection:
(lower two rows for sale- pm if interested):

Helm Vanuatu -Silver /white date
Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster on Milanese Mesh
Seiko SKX007 mod- Ceracote black, matte black w silver date, sword hands on ballistic nylon 2 piece- (converting this to white dial w stealth ceramic)
Seiko SRP77x Mod- Yobokies stainless hr bezel insert.
Seiko SRPB49 blue Samurai 
Seiko SKX171 on Yobokies BOR
Seiko SKXA35 mod- b blasted, destro, Yobokies sword hands, ss insert, pressed stainless patina dial on Strapcode Super Oyster ratchet.
Seiko SRP601 on black and red B&R velcro.

Seiko SNZF17 ( to mod w Crystal Times sapphire and ceramic bezel.)
Seiko SKX007 mod- destro, Dagaz GMT bezel, c3 sword hands and Helo c3 redesign dial.
Smith & Wesson Emissary SWW-88-B destro mod sterile black dial, no paint bezel.
Seiko SRP309 mod- all white Harold Yobokies 'snow monster' dial and hands.
Marc Ecko Armor E12598G1 on custom bund cordura web prototype.
Skagen SKW6087 Balder Black Titanium & silicone.
Skagen SKW6019 Klassic.
Momentum Cobalt Lite Titanium Mod- destro on green suede calfskin. 

Maratac Large Pilot on Isobrite velcro bund.
Pagani Design black "Tag Aquaracer Homage".
Citizen BM7080-54A silver dial, Eco Drive Titanium.
Citizen AW0015-08E Metropolitan Eco-Drive black. 
Citizen BM7100-59E Corso Eco Drive.
Momentum Torpedo 1M-DV74L0 Mod- destro.
Skagen SKW6108 Ancher Grey IP.
Timex T2N848 indiglo black


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Proliant said:


> After having moved several times I think I have all the watches together in one place for the first time in a long time .... Overall not bad looking at them as a whole. Nothing very expensive except one Omega that was my grandfathers .... and thats really just there for sentimental reasons. I may have an Amphibia problem, but everything gets worn pretty regularly.
> 
> Wenger AeroGraph Cockpit
> View attachment 12947797
> 
> 
> Wenger AeroGraph Cockpit
> View attachment 12947799


Loving these Wenger pieces!!

Considering swapping one of these ? ;-)


----------



## stewham




----------



## no-fi

stewham said:


>


Wow, mate. Stunning collection. I drop off the radar for a couple of years, and I come back to find you've amassed one of the best arrays of Seikos I've seen - complemented perfectly by some other truly iconic watches. Love the Pelagos and Aquis, but your Grand Seikos really take the cake for me. Well done.


----------



## stewham

no-fi said:


> Wow, mate. Stunning collection. I drop off the radar for a couple of years, and I come back to find you've amassed one of the best arrays of Seikos I've seen - complemented perfectly by some other truly iconic watches. Love the Pelagos and Aquis, but your Grand Seikos really take the cake for me. Well done.


Thanks mate! I really appreciate it.


----------



## catsteeth

stewham said:


>


Great collection. Love those Grand Seiko's, new and old. I've actually gone green just looking at them. I'm truely jealous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catsteeth

..


----------



## Kirk B

*My Collection - A Lot of Tool Watches & Brass/Bronze Divers*

I wanted to share my collection that is mostly automatic affordables. I am pretty much calling my collection complete (for now). I've bought and sold a few watches in the last few months honing the collection down to stuff that I really like and will wear. I made the mistake before of buying the deal rather than buying the watch and thus ended up with some watches that I didn't really like or bond with. Thankfully though, by buying good deals I was able to resell them without any significant losses.

So this is it&#8230; about 20 watches, most mechanical, with a focus on tool watches. I work in an industrial environment as a manager, so most of my time is behind a desk, but I still get immersed in a rougher environment daily. Nobody at my job cares what I wear on my wrist, so pretty much anything goes. At work I am focused on watches that can get knocked around a little and still look decent. Outside of work I do a lot of hiking, camping, and have a gnarly zombie apocalypse Jeep setup to get me there and back. So again the focus is on tool watches, but ones that can really take a beating and some scars and still look decent. I have focused on what I perceive that I need functionally from a watch - dress watches, nice watches for work, dive watches for the beach/swimming, and rough tool watches for adventure. No aviator, chronometer, GMT, world time or other watches that don't fit into these categories because I simply don't need them. In each category I've tried to acquire at least one "good" watch that is more from a luxury brand.

First up are my displays in my bedroom. I get enjoyment out of seeing my watches and have them setup then to be viewed and enjoyed.



























Once in a while I need to put on a suit, so I have some dress watches. From left to right, 1972 Rolex Datejust TT 1601, 1960's Stowa, Bulova, Rado. I seldom wear these watches because I seldom have the need. When I do it's pretty much the Datejust that gets worn.









I wear beater tool and dive watches to work, but sometimes I want to dress it up a bit more with a Swiss tool watch. From left to right we have a 1972 Rolex Explorer 1016 (normally on SS bracelet), 1989 Rolex Submariner TT 16613 Bluesy, JeanRichard Aquascope Hokusai, Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye, Zodiac Jet-O-Matic SS, Zodiac Jet-O-Matic PVD, Victorinox Infantry.









I feel the need for a stainless steel dive watch on bracelet or rubber (I generally hate rubber straps), so I have a few to fit that role. From left to right Boldr Odyssey (awesome watch), Deep Blue Sea Quest 1500, Deep Blue Deep Star 1000, Momentum Steelix, Citizen Eco-Zilla. No luxury watch here as these are really meant to take a beating and get wet. Obviously the Submariner would technically fit, but realistically I'm not going to wear it in the ocean.









Finally I have some rougher, tougher tool watches. These are what I consider more "fun" as they are non-traditional designs with non-traditional materials, and huge sizes. I love bronze/brass divers because the patina covers scratches and gouges and beating these pieces actually makes them look better in some ways! You can see I prefer to put these on leather straps (I have lots), but I can also swap them onto rubber and move them into the previous tool diver category for swimming. From left to right U-Boat U-42 47mm, Helson Porthole, Narval Seven NZ, Nethuns Ocean 300, Maranez Bangla 47mm, Maranez Rawai 45mm, Armida A8 (great watch), Armida A1, G. Gerlach Submarine, and Ancon M26 Tank Mark iii. I just bought the U-Boat as the "luxury" tool beater. I really couldn't find too many luxury watches that I felt would fit this category and weren't ridiculously large. I wear my watches on my right wrist, so this is the only U-Boat I could pull off (smaller crown layout). I am still kicking around the idea of an Anonimo Nautilo bronze though.









That's it for now. I'm really pretty satisfied with what I have. There's more watches in the display pictures but those are either my wife's, Chinese watches, or cheapie quartz that aren't worth mentioning. I think I will have trouble spending any more on watches while some of these collect dust and just don't get into the rotation enough. I'd be interested in your thoughts though. Is there anything I should really acquire to add to my collection or something in here you think I should really flip?


----------



## danshort

Here is my modest collection. As with a lot of people, the Monster started it off and it went from there. I would like to get rid of everthing in the bottom drawer with the exception of the Casio and my running watch and add a Cocktail Time. That will be the next addition I think.


----------



## Drewdoog

I have recently acquired both Pulsar versions of the manta ray.


----------



## tincob

Those Alba Manta Rays are great. I didn't realize they made a Pulsar version.


----------



## PlanR

My budding little collection.


----------



## Drewdoog

View attachment 13013993

Karlskrona Nordic Shield on Strapcode endmill
Momentum M1 Deep 6 on Fossil silicone
Wenger Sea Force
Skagen Signatur on Dimodell Gray Ostrich
Pulsar Manta Ray red second hand on Dimodell
Alba Manta Ray white on Fossil silicone
Boldr Journey
Orient Mako XL orange double dome sapphire on flat silicone
Alba Manta Ray orange on Momentum NATO
Pulsar Manta Ray yellow second hand on Dassari Baron
Bernhardt Binnacle/Seashark
Momentum Torpedo on Crown and Buckle Harbor
Not shown:
Orient Mako XL blue double dome sapphire-At Orient getting repaired
Longines 528 TV dial-being repaired
Timex 1963 Electric-At above watch maker being repaired.


----------



## no-fi

Here are some quickie shots I took recently. The Sea-Gull tourbillon will soon be on its way out; an Aevig Balaur is incoming. Not pictured is my dresser-top watch, a G-Shock 5600.


----------



## Hsvu

no-fi said:


> Here are some quickie shots I took recently. The Sea-Gull tourbillon will soon be on its way out; an Aevig Balaur is incoming. Not pictured is my dresser-top watch, a G-Shock 5600.
> 
> View attachment 13015957
> 
> 
> View attachment 13015959


I really like your collection!
What's that watch in your second photo, bottom raw in the middle with a black dial and yellow markers?


----------



## no-fi

Hsvu said:


> I really like your collection!
> What's that watch in your second photo, bottom raw in the middle with a black dial and yellow markers?


Thanks!

It's the ED1963 chrono reissue. You can read my full review here.


----------



## gregington

no-fi said:


> The Sea-Gull tourbillon will soon be on its way out.


I remembered your original review (with awesome photos) and you said at the time...



no-fi said:


> I'll treasure this watch and, one day, I'll hand it down to my son.


It sounded like a definite keeper then; what changed?


----------



## no-fi

gregington said:


> I remembered your original review (with awesome photos) and you said at the time...
> 
> It sounded like a definite keeper then; what changed?


Great memory!

My son is now four. When I was looking through my watch boxes recently, he asked me which was my favourite. I pointed out the SKX007. He said, "I'll have a watch like that, eh, dad?"

When you factor in the long-term cost of servicing a complicated movement, plus the fact that my son would be perfectly happy with a watch that means a lot more to me, despite its lower value, it's a no-brainer. I don't wear the tourbillon often and don't want to foot the long-term costs, so out it goes. It's easily my nicest watch; but I don't need a nice watch anymore. I think my son would rather have something I loved.

Drop me a line if you're in the market btw, I'll be listing it in the sales forum soon


----------



## Cookim

no-fi said:


> Here are some quickie shots I took recently. The Sea-Gull tourbillon will soon be on its way out; an Aevig Balaur is incoming. Not pictured is my dresser-top watch, a G-Shock 5600.
> 
> View attachment 13015957
> 
> 
> View attachment 13015959


May i ask what strap you've put on the skx007? It looks great!


----------



## no-fi

Cookim said:


> May i ask what strap you've put on the skx007? It looks great!


Cheers! It's the Strapcode Endmill with solid end links. Pricey, but very solidly built.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

no-fi said:


> Here are some quickie shots I took recently. The Sea-Gull tourbillon will soon be on its way out; an Aevig Balaur is incoming. Not pictured is my dresser-top watch, a G-Shock 5600.
> 
> View attachment 13015957
> 
> 
> View attachment 13015959


I love that Vostok, never seen one like that, must be an SE


----------



## no-fi

DuckaDiesel said:


> I love that Vostok, never seen one like that, must be an SE


Thanks. It's a Meranom SE I picked up a few years back. The sunburst blue sandwich dial is gorgeous in the right light, and the stainless steel bracelet is actually _good.

_


----------



## DuckaDiesel

no-fi said:


> Thanks. It's a Meranom SE I picked up a few years back. The sunburst blue sandwich dial is gorgeous in the right light, and the stainless steel bracelet is actually _good.
> 
> _
> View attachment 13025801
> 
> 
> View attachment 13025803


Wow that is awesome.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I definitely needs more space for the straps...


----------



## Big Vern

Wow that's a collection. Makes mine look wholly inadequate!


----------



## Big Vern

Wow that's a collection. Makes mine look wholly inadequate!


----------



## Spartan247

Quick pic of the current collection.

Top row L-R

- Seiko SNDF93
- Citizen Nighthawk 
- Seiko SKX009 with double dome sapphire
- Borealis Estoril 300
- Casio G-Shock GW-M5610

Bottom row L-R

- Timex Weekender 
- Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38
- Seiko SARX035 
- Orient Star Classic 
- Seiko SNK615 in a SNKE49 case and double dome sapphire
- Seiko SNXS77 in a SNKM63 case and double dome sapphire










I keep the G-Shock in a single box near my window so it gets the atomic signal at night. That leaves 2 open spots that are currently spoken for with a pair of preorders. A Nodus Retrospect due in May and a Halios Seaforth III due in August.



















Contemplating my next move...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

Spartan247 said:


> Quick pic of the current collection.
> 
> Top row L-R
> 
> - Seiko SNDF93
> - Citizen Nighthawk
> - Seiko SKX009 with double dome sapphire
> - Borealis Estoril 300
> - Casio G-Shock GW-M5610
> 
> Bottom row L-R
> 
> - Timex Weekender
> - Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38
> - Seiko SARX035
> - Orient Star Classic
> - Seiko SNK615 in a SNKE49 case and double dome sapphire
> - Seiko SNXS77 in a SNKM63 case and double dome sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the G-Shock in a single box near my window so it gets the atomic signal at night. That leaves 2 open spots that are currently spoken for with a pair of preorders. A Nodus Retrospect due in May and a Halios Seaforth III due in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemplating my next move...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection. I'd happily wear any of these watches myself!

I'm sure you'll love the Seaforth. My colleague has one from _that _pre-order (you know, the infamous one) and it is beautiful in the metal.

Also, damn you for sharing that Nodus Retrospect... I just ended up bidding on a Nodus Trieste on a local auction site after checking out all their models.


----------



## Spartan247

no-fi said:


> Great collection. I'd happily wear any of these watches myself!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the Seaforth. My colleague has one from _that _pre-order (you know, the infamous one) and it is beautiful in the metal.
> 
> Also, damn you for sharing that Nodus Retrospect... I just ended up bidding on a Nodus Trieste on a local auction site after checking out all their models.


Thanks. Good luck on that Trieste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito

With the recent addition of the Bulova Lunar Pilot and new shoes for the Pilot and Vantage, I believe I've finally achieved what for me is "the perfect collection." With my 8" wrist and very particular taste, it has been very difficult to find watches I can truly bond with.

This is the first time since I started really "collecting" in 2006 that I can say that each watch perfectly meets my requirements for it. Each is the perfect size (with the lone exception of my birth year watch), the perfect combination of design elements, the perfect color, etc. Unlike watches I've flipped along the way, there are no compromises. No "I like that one but I wish it was _bigger_", no "the case shape on this one is _almost_ what I was looking for."

I am - for now at least - content, at ease, satiated. So don't get me started with reactions like "if you like that one you'll love...", or "but what you really need is...." ;-) . And don't say I need to fill that last slot. That box has got a whole 'nuther drawer.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## BigBandito

Double post (?)


----------



## Pashenri

These 5 for now But I have some incoming....


----------



## cel4145

Pashenri said:


> These 5 for now But I have some incoming....
> View attachment 13044593


Nice!

But don't be shy. You can tell us which are on the way. Many of us have had more than one watch on order at a time.


----------



## Marctan

Same same but different


----------



## wtma

My 7 keepers. Not necessarily the most expensive ones, but if I had to reduce my collection to just 7 watches, these will be it. One empty slot is for my grail.


----------



## Iliyan

wtma said:


> My 7 keepers. Not necessarily the most expensive ones, but if I had to reduce my collection to just 7 watches, these will be it. One empty slot is for my grail.


Cool collection. What's the grail?


----------



## wtma

Iliyan said:


> Cool collection. What's the grail?


Thanks!
The grail is a JLC Reverso Duoface, it's gonna be the only dress watch in the box.


----------



## Iliyan

wtma said:


> Thanks!
> The grail is a JLC Reverso Duoface, it's gonna be the only dress watch in the box.


Good choice. That JLC would fit right in - all the variety you can get in 7 watches.


----------



## Krsitoffer

Bought all except the Certina since february, i think of it as my watch collection 1.0, will wait until at least july/august with any additions or replacements.

Nedless to say i like tool-watches and not bracelets, next purchases will probably include a citizen eco drive pilot watch, a seiko diver, and a couple more g shocks. (GD-350/Rangeman G9400)


----------



## Eaglebone

The current SOTC. Quite a lot of movement in and out over the last six months.













Seiko Monster Gen 1






One of my favourites. I picked it up for a ridiculously low 'buy it now' on eBay.
Luch one hand






Picked this one up for less than £20 on eBay. I enjoy the watch but it doesn't get much wrist time. I usually need to know the time better than the nearest five minutes!
Swatch Irony 






I've had this for years. I don't wear it much but it's hardly worth selling. Maybe I need to put it in a drawer somewhere to free up the space in the box.
Orient Howard






Impulse buy on Black Friday with a big discount from Long Island Watch. It came with a horrible black shiny fake alligator strap but is now much improved with a black Horween.
Orient Bambino






Great dress watch. I've upgraded the strap to a Hirsch Duke which has made a big difference. Toying with flipping it for a Bambino Small Seconds.
Vostok Amphibia 710 'Radio Room'
'






I've used this one to practise modding. The crown, bezel, hands, case and strap have all been changed (it started life in a 110 case which was really uncomfortable).
Bulova Accu Swiss Murren chronograph






The most recent addition. I'm not sure I really needed another watch in rose gold and black (although I like the colour combination). I couldn't resist a Swiss made mechanical chronograph for under $300 though. It's either a Sellita SW500 or Valjoux 7750 in there. No one seems sure which. The supplied strap was ridiculously long so I've paired it with another Hirsch Duke.
Vostok Amphibia 410 'Scuba Dude'
'






Another modified Amphibia. Bezel, crown, caseback and strap this time. This is the go to watch for swimming and anything I wouldn't risk another watch with. No quickest date is a massive pain!

I'm now not sure what the next step is. The watch box is full and I don't really want to go past eight. I've got a hankering for a Hamilton Khaki field mechanical. I'll probably lose the Swatch when that happens. I'm open to other suggestions though.


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Porterjrm

My away from home daily's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Eaglebone said:


> .
> Vostok Amphibia 410 'Scuba Dude'
> '
> View attachment 13061503
> Another modified Amphibia. Bezel, crown, caseback and strap this time. This is the go to watch for swimming and anything I wouldn't risk another watch with. No quickest date is a massive pain!
> .


Could you tell me where you got the Vostok mod bezels? I've got a Komandirskie incoming and my plan is to also learn to do mods with this watch.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Double post...


----------



## ANev

Here's an update. Quite pleased with the group.


----------



## Eaglebone

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Could you tell me where you got the Vostok mod bezels? I've got a Komandirskie incoming and my plan is to also learn to do mods with this watch.


The bezels are both from eBay. The one on the 420 is from a seller called favinov. He's a great Russian based seller who has a huge amount of Vostok parts. The one on the 710 is from boris_gvb, another great seller this time from Ukraine. His bezels take Seiko SKX inserts of which there are a huge variety available. The Dr Seikostain ones are excellent.

if you look at those two on eBay plus Meranom you should find all the parts you could possibly need.


----------



## Antoine Lry

Here is my collection I thoroughly enjoy!


----------



## CV50




----------



## hewesyourdaddy

C 50, that SCURFA with the blue dial and yellow hands is a great looking piece.


----------



## CV50

hewesyourdaddy said:


> C 50, that SCURFA with the blue dial and yellow hands is a great looking piece.


That dial is actually black, could be the blue ar coating or camera angle, but thanks for the complement !


----------



## svogt91

As it sits right now. Oldest to newest. Hamilton Lord Hamilton, G-shock, Steinhart O1V and Steinhardt O1B.


----------



## SHAH1369

Antoine Lry said:


> Here is my collection I thoroughly enjoy!


That's a great collection! Beautiful.


----------



## Porterjrm

My small working out of town collection. Really getting some quality time with these 3 lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

My current collection, updated only a week ago with a Speedy:-


----------



## Tycho Brahe

The pride:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Here are most of them


----------



## Al Faromeo

Wife gave me a nice box for my birthday!
I clearly need more watches...


----------



## kaiser

Folks, my collection is below. I am considering the best seiko i can get used under $500-1000 for everyday use. I was thinking a Vintage Grand Seiko Hi-Beat. I would like to have only one seiko in my collection to leave space for other watches. My plan is to have only 6 watches. What are your thoughts on the Seiko hibeat? Any other suggestions?
1.Iwc aquatimer chrono
2.Omega speedmaster auto (also called reduced)
3.Omega seamaster bond 2531.80
4.Seiko sarb033
5.Seiko skx007
6.Hamilton khaki field auto 38mm with bracelet


----------



## catsteeth

I've hit peak bracelet, so I thought I'd post a pic.







The bottom row is all divers, and everyone on a bracelet. I have had sotc where I haven't had a single bracelet. Strange how we change. Although I'm getting an itch for trying a couple of nato's again.


----------



## will70

Most accurate is the Citizen minute repeater which hasn't lost or gained a second in 3 months.

Favorite is the Turtle; depending on mood... rangeman









We would thank the one who gives us a watch but do we thank the ONE who gave us the arm on which to wear it?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Over the last months I consolidated my collection (thus the empty spaces on the box) and this is its current state. While I may still replace one or two pieces, probably for a Nomos or a Glashütte Original and a microbrand watch, I'm very happy with it so far.

Picture is very poor, so here's a list:
From left to right, top: Omega SMP, Rolex Sub no date, Zenith EP 42mm, Grand Seiko Hi Beat. 
From left to right, bottom: Alpina Alpiner 4, Junghans Max Bill, Oris Artix and Vostok Komandirskie.


----------



## Beena

This is my latest in the main box after adding a Cocktail Time Manhattan to it.









Sorry for the crappy picture.

Smiths PRS-36
Oris Wrist Alarm
1970's Omega Seamaster
Orient Mako
Seiko SNK809
Seiko Presage SRPB46 Cocktail Time Manhattan
Zeno Explorer
Seiko SKX009
Millionsmart Flying Tourbillon
Seagull 1963 Reissue
Orient Bambino
Okeah Reissue


----------



## IR89

Japan - Switzerland 2:2
Who scores next, any thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski

IR89 said:


> Japan - Switzerland 2:2
> Who scores next, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Germania!


----------



## wtma

My 2nd box...










From top left to bottom right:

Archimede Pilot 42 GMT
Sinn 104 St Sa A
Junghans Max Bill
Mido Commander Shade
Citizen BN0150
Citizen BN0151

Glycine Airman SST Chrono
Alexander Shorokhoff Regulator
Hamilton Khaki Mechanical
1MWF Kirova Reissue
Sturmanskie Open Space 24h (black dial)
Sturmanskie Open Space 24h (brown dial)

Steinhart Marine Timer
Steinhart Apollon
Unimatic Modello Due
Marathon GPM Steel
Seagull 1963
Maratac Midpilot

Nethuns Lava Bronze
Orient Mako XL
Victorinox INOX
Citizen JP2000
Citizen JP2004
Gruppo Gamma Ascent Brass


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Here's the ones that haven't made it into the rotation in awhile.


----------



## Shizmosis

mikejulietpapa said:


> Here's the ones that haven't made it into the rotation in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 13219139


Great collection!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

mikejulietpapa said:


> Here's the ones that haven't made it into the rotation in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 13219139


That's a waste then,especially the Type2..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Be it ever so humble,there's no box like mine...
These are my Quartz/Hand Wind pieces...The hand crankers pretty much only get wear on the weekends,with Saturday mourning kind of a ritual,winding & setting them...
Titanium Solar & MWC with Rhonda 715Li(10 year Lithium Battery)Quartz drive pretty much assure no matter where I am on the planet I will always have rugged,accurate timepieces available..
The WWII.Canteen Diver homage was an absolutely amazing find in a Singapore noodle shop window..Absolutely no idea where the case came from but it houses a genuine vintage Hamilton 17jewel Hand Wind movement w/Hak set & Acrylic crystal!Have seen numerous bad copies,never anything as close to real as this one!
The Tisell #157 was my very first Hand Crank(not counting kiddie watches)& is a perfect example of the genre(Marine Chronometer),filling a vital spot next to divers & is quite a nice dress watch with a fancy black leather strap...
Lastly the Laco "Aachen Blua Strunde",Type B Navigator(awaiting Helm Blue Canvas shoes) with it's mesmerizing Sunray Blue dial & Bead Blast case was lust at first sight & keeps my attention like any flashy arm piece should!


----------



## mikejulietpapa

E8ArmyDiver said:


> That's a waste then,especially the Type2..


That's actually not a Benrus Type II. It's a Gallet & Co. Adanac "Navigator". It scratches the itch, even though it feels a bit anemic. Especially compared to my Mk II Paradive.


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys, here my collection. So much fun:

Yes, yes i have a thing for Diver´s 
Lot of respect for Seiko (history and quality), great quality and wrist presence for Steinhart (great micro-brand) and for sure my grail, the Planet Ocean.
Down, a tribute for the Apollo program with the Bulova Lunar Pilot, then, some 60´s style with the Acutron II an finally my dad´s Gun Metal Seiko SQ100 Quartz.









Let´s have a great day folks.


----------



## Ash.Bez

It's a young collection. Only started purchasing this year so there are many future watches planned. Got to say that my first is still my favourite, the Borealis Scorpionfish. Still amazed at the quality of this watch for the price. All microbrands as I simply love them and watching smaller businesses flourish.

First purchase, as mentioned was the Borealis Scorpionfish. If I had the funds then the only watch I would change it for would be the ZRC

Second was the Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide. Lovely classic looking diver which I've recently let go.

Thirdly is my Dagaz T2 Typhoon. Love this watch and wear it the majority of the time due to its simplicity and ruggedness.

Fourth is the Evant Decodiver. This is stunning. I'd been looking for a blue face for a while and when I saw this, especially at the price Gnomon had them at, I just had to get it. Quality is way beyond its price tag and I've yet to meet someone who doesn't like this watch. It's looks amazing on the wrist.

Fifth is a watch I have on order and expect delivery of in August, the E.C. Andersson Calypso Sport. To say I'm excited about receiving this watch is an understatement. I love everything about it and although I'm usually a bracelet man, i actually think this looks better on the leather. Only heard good reports of their previous model, North Sea, so fingers crossed this won't disappoint. I'm certain it won't. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Heuer Camaro, Speedy Pro, Explorer II, IWC Mark XV, SKX013, Tudor Prince Oysterdate'Jumbo'. And I also have a SARB033, Casio G-Shock GW-5000, and SKX007 kicking around.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## -e-

My first post at WUS! Been lurking around for years, figured it was about time I got involved 

Here's my collection. My current favorites are the Orient and the Parnis Flieger. The Tissot is my dad's old watch, going to "dust it off" and get it a new band so it can see some more action.

What's not shown are a few incoming watches and a project/refurb I recently started. I'll be sure to share as I go along.


----------



## tbgreen

The super duper humble collection.


----------



## Cougar17

Nothing fancy, but it's slowly getting there.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shavedape

Top (left to right)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro
Steiner Maastricht Limited 15/50
Poljot Journey
Orient King Master World Time (gift from my father-in-law)

Bottom (left to right)
Regency 8008 (gift from my grandfather)
Casio Edifice EFR-502D-8A
Casio Edifice EQW-A1200-1AVDF
Accurist Greenwich Masters Grand Complication GMT322B
Casio Edifice EQW-T720D


----------



## shavedape

please delete, accidental duplicate post. thanks.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Whoah, what's that centre watch on the far bottom row?


----------



## CarlosB

These are my affordable ones... looking to add a couple of Seikos. Ones already in the mail.


----------



## Dudebb

Just getting started.


----------



## Pashenri

Found this unit at a thrift shop. Gave it some TLC. Came out pretty good. Got my collection in.


----------



## kinglee

First time I have posted a pic of my watch box. Only 2 are not pictured, a Bulova and a Wenger dive watch. I seem to have an issue with divers!


----------



## SHAH1369

My humble collection. Have a couple more in the mail and just sold a padi samurai that isn't pictured (tough one to sell). I love this thread, so many people have such lovely collections!


----------



## Sirjohn

Here's my small cheapo collection. Combined cost of under $300.The Bulova Alpha was by far the most I paid and I am in the process of getting a black strap for it. I really need to get a case to put them all in.
Wittnauer WN3070
Wittnauer WN1000
Bulova Accutron II Alpha
Sea-gull open heart (TY603 movement)
Seiko SNK809
Casio EF-106


----------



## HenningKC

This is my current lineup. Of the sin, the Hamilton, Seiko and Starking are the ones that gets the most use. The Certina is my late grandfather's anniversary watch which only gets used when I need him along with me. Usually that's when I have important meetings or when I really need my wits about me. The Junghans comes along on dressy occasions, and is a 40 year anniversary watch that I got for dirt cheap on the FleaBay. After a clean-up, it keeps very decent time and looks the part. The Raketa gets its turn whenever, on the rare occasion, I have night shifts. I get confused easily when it comes to time, so it really is a life saver! I'm on the lookout for a fourth "daily beater" with a bit more fun design. I might opt for a blue Mako II or maybe a brown Cocktail Time. I'm not sure, but I do need something that really pops without being obnoxious! If you know about something, I'd be happy to hear you out!


----------



## cmdErrX

After realizing that buying more and more watch boxes was not going to work, I did a watch cabinet project a few months ago. Took an old book case sitting out in my shed, cleaned it up and converted it to this.










A timeline of pictures from start to finish is here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157693902874234


----------



## mannal

Error


----------



## mannal

cmdErrX said:


> After realizing that buying more and more watch boxes was not going to work, I did a watch cabinet project a few months ago. Took an old book case sitting out in my shed, cleaned it up and converted it to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timeline of pictures from start to finish is here:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157693902874234


Very cool and I love the lighting,


----------



## reuben3

Not sure if you can call 4 watches a collection, but it's all that I have at the moment. I still have a lot to learn when it comes to watches.


----------



## Jammybstard

reuben3 said:


> Not sure if you can call 4 watches a collection, but it's all that I have at the moment. I still have a lot to learn when it comes to watches.
> 
> View attachment 13279679


All Really good though. 
Rare I see a collection on where I'd happily buy them all. even my own!
Wich GShock is it?

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Cheddar

reuben3 said:


> Not sure if you can call 4 watches a collection, but it's all that I have at the moment. I still have a lot to learn when it comes to watches.


That's an extremely efficient, lean & mean start to a collection. Or you could stop now and have nothing to be ashamed of. Very nice.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

reuben3 said:


> Not sure if you can call 4 watches a collection, but it's all that I have at the moment. I still have a lot to learn when it comes to watches.
> 
> View attachment 13279679


Nothing wrong with only having 4 to begin with, i started out with only 2 less then a year ago, and now I'm up to 18 lol. It is a great collection you have there and i would have any of them if not all of them for my collection really nice watches

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## reuben3

Cheddar said:


> That's an extremely efficient, lean & mean start to a collection. Or you could stop now and have nothing to be ashamed of. Very nice.


Thanks! I'm totally out of my depth here, buy yes I tried to focus on affordability and versatility.



Jammybstard said:


> All Really good though.
> Rare I see a collection on where I'd happily buy them all. even my own!
> Wich GShock is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


It's the Full Metal Square collection. Mine is the resin band model which has the negative display.


----------



## jdp_69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Shrodinkee

Made my first watch purchase for myself in almost 2 years, time to update the family photo.


----------



## cel4145

Shrodinkee said:


> Made my first watch purchase for myself in almost 2 years, time to update the family photo.
> View attachment 13283519


Well, you can't not tell us which is the new one


----------



## Shrodinkee

cel4145 said:


> Well, you can't not tell us which is the new one


----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## Bendodds360

My simple collection. Iv thinned it out to a bronze. A stainless. And a DLC.

I'm happy, for now...



















Left to right. Marathon. Halios. Gruppo ardito.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8Shave01




----------



## Akshayphal

Here's my eclectic bunch of affordables.


----------



## narchibald

cmdErrX said:


> After realizing that buying more and more watch boxes was not going to work, I did a watch cabinet project a few months ago. Took an old book case sitting out in my shed, cleaned it up and converted it to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timeline of pictures from start to finish is here:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157693902874234


This is amazing!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Bradjhomes said:


>


Great diversity...love your pics!


----------



## ninzeo

My workstation at home and also my watch shrine...

Will do a SOTC soon and get into detail. For now a group shot as of today (this watch addiction got out of hand; my 30 slot watch display is almost full even though I sold of 10 pieces in the last few months)...


----------



## The Watcher

ninzeo said:


> My workstation at home and also my watch shrine...
> 
> Will do a SOTC soon and get into detail. For now a group shot as of today (this watch addiction got out of hand; my 30 slot watch display is almost full even though I sold of 1 pieces in the last few months)...


love minimalist desk setups...i can never quite get mine that clean but it's a nice look. 
great watch case setup too!


----------



## Porterjrm

ninzeo said:


> My workstation at home and also my watch shrine...
> 
> Will do a SOTC soon and get into detail. For now a group shot as of today (this watch addiction got out of hand; my 30 slot watch display is almost full even though I sold of 10 pieces in the last few months)...


Where did you get the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Porterjrm said:


> Where did you get the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Webshop here in Holland

https://m.kish.nl/nl/429612/horlogevitrine-30-stuks-xl-zwart/?pageCount=1&pos=2615


----------



## DC guy

Amazingly, in the 6 months since my last update, I have not acquired or sold a single watch. I only bought a couple straps and a winder for my vintage Tissot. But that was enough change to precipitate another reorganization of the collection.









In the main box, I now have the leathers on the top row and the non-leathers on the bottom row, as follows:

- 3 all-around watches on leather
- 3 dress watches on leather
- 3 divers on bracelet 
- 3 casual watches on fabric

Then I have my special birth year watch on the winder and 2 other vintage pieces in temporary storage.









I like that the mix of modern and vintage watches is basically 50-50 (7 to 8).

I'm really content with my collection, as evidenced by its stability. I have no cravings whatsoever and have actually uninstalled WatchRecon. If anything, I'm thinking to weed something out.


----------



## cel4145

DC guy said:


> ....I'm really content with my collection, as evidenced by its stability. I have no cravings whatsoever and have actually uninstalled WatchRecon. If anything, I'm thinking to weed something out.


Subscribe here. Read every day. And your problem will be solved in a week or two: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html

It's the abstinence thread. No. Really ;-)


----------



## kinglee

Update. I just got rid of 4 watches with a local trade. Down to these 10. I'm keeping the Invictas for my grandsons when they get older.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## columela

A few reflections and my SOTC July 2018.
After a few frantic months of sales and exchanges, I feel like I have found a group of watches with which I feel satisfied.
My options were to have 8 watches, as that is the size of my wAtch box, have at least a representative of each main watch style and include several complications. And of course affordability, no watch above a 1500 £ limit. 
This is the final result :








Quartz/ sport/ adventure: Casio Protrek 1500 , very affordable, solar, radio controlled, all sorts of functions (moonphase, tides, chrono, ABC) . Great companion when hiking or in the beach.
Diver: Seiko SKX009. No other diver has given me the same good feelings , even those with better movements. I love doing all sorts of outdoor activities with it, and it can be a nice desk diver.
Flieger: Laco Augsburg. This is the last one to arrive and the less loved member of the group. I like the minimal design which has been copied for decades, but some of the WWII connotations make me uneasy. On the other hand it is a very comfortable watch to wear and easy to read ( I am 50 and my eyesight is not what it used to be). Wristwatches started their 20th century journey as flying instruments so one has to be in the group.
Luxury sports watch/ GMT: Jeanrichard Terrascope GMT. This is the watch that I feel happier to have discovered so far. The Terrascope has a quality in its design, manufacture and finishes which is second to none that I have met. It is a gorgeous watch, with the added bonus of the GMT complication, very well executed in my opinion. Incredible quality for the price. It is regrettable that the manufacture is for all purposes defunct, as the mother brand GP tries to survive in these difficult waters.
Mechanical/ vintage/ dress: Omega cal 361. This is a cute watch that I got years ago as a present. The movements performs admirably being very accurate. Unfortunately it is not hackeable. The dial suffered a horrendous "restoration" but at least omega made dress watches with a black dial at the time ( late 40s). I wear it in occasions, particularly in formal dinners or parties. It is encased in s gold case which is original. At 32mm is very small for today's standards but it is comfortable and very legible .
Dress: Longines Flagship heritage 1957. 
A special edition to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the flagship line . Excellent finishes, very well executed. A reinterpretation of the past without being a copy. Perfect for a suit and tie situation. It is a truly excellent dress watch.
Chrono: Omega Speedmaster Automatic 3510.50. The speedy reduced, as it is often called, has a reputation of being the poor man's speedy. To me that is fair, but I do not mind a iota. It is a very good rendition of the original moonwatch in a smaller size, which is good for my small wrist , and it is an automatic. True there are differences and the movement is a bit of a complication , being a chrono on top of another movement (Omega 3220). I am very happy with it and it has been with me for a good number of years. After going to its first service it is even more impressive.
Complications: Longines Master Chronograph Moonphase.
Here we have a watch that should cost at lest three times what you pay for it new, and much less if used or grey market (my case). This is a truly exceptional value proposition. A well known brand, a solid chronograph movement(Valjoux 7751) with a triple calendar and a real moonphase complication. An amazing watch that never ceases to please me. Extremely elegant , definitely a dress watch but pretty in every occasion. The blue hands are wonderful to watch and the complex and busy dial does not bother me at all. 
So these are my pieces at the moment. I am happy that I have all the bases covered and (hopefully) will have a rest and enjoy my collection for a while.
Thanks for reading

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

The King and Queen of my digital watches collection: two vintage Casio Pro Trek PRT-4000


----------



## Cheddar

Well, here we go. Arranged approximately in order of value, from left to right. A collection of affordable watches ($387 paid tops), but not an affordable watch collection anymore, as I could sell it all and get in on the low end of luxury.










Basically, everything left of the Alpina, except the white Vostok, is from 2013 or before. Everything from the Alpina right is from 2018. Had a bit more disposable income again and used some of it.

It got a bit crazy at times over the past 6 months. There was a vintage Omega Geneve, Timex Red Dot diver, Brooklyn Cadman, and Filson Scout that came and went. Also sold off some pre-2014 watches to help fund 2018 purchases, including a Maratac, an Orient, and a Rotary. I'm a net +4 from where I started this year.

Honestly, I think I may want to consolidate down in the future. With sentimental watches, my favorites, and the no-resale value pieces, I think the minimum I could get down to would be 9-10, and consolidate the rest into a Tudor Heritage BB or something like that. But I think for now I just need to rest and enjoy these for a while.


----------



## Jammybstard

I just realised that it is a year almost to the day since my first post on WUS, I'd lost my beloved G-Shock and found my way here trying to find an exact replacement. I never did get a replacement G-Shock, What seems to have happened instead is I now own a small collection of affordable watches and I have a a wish list.
I'd thought I post my modest collection on this anniversary.

Left to right:

1. The ubiquitous Seagull 1963 love the watch but I'm really struggling to find a strap I like for this one.

2. O&W (I think) Ocean Master (With a Chinese Hart). I bought a case, dial and hand set for this from swiss tickers, liquidated stock I think and as I couldn't find a Unitas 6497 movement for it at a reasonable price I used the cheap Sea-gull clone as a stop-gap. But to be fare to Sea-gull it's the most accurate mechanical I have, so why change it. It's currently rocking a new Watch Gecko strap.

3. This is a project I put together from Alpha, Valanvron and Raffles-time parts. I've had this one apart and back together quite a few times now, I think it's my favourite all-rounder. I love the zerographe California dial and gold merc hands. It's found its way on to a lovely honey coloured Rios1931 Strap.

4. The venerable MDV106-1A. On a zulu Diver PU strap it looks and feels so much better than the 50 Quid it's cost me. This has replaced my lost G-Shock as a day-to-day tough watch I can get wet.

5. CWC G10 1989. I've actually owned this since the 90s when I found a pile of them in a military electronics surplus shop in the railway arches in Leeds. It stopped ticking a few years later and it's been sat in a draw for years. With the help of the watchmaking forum I've replaced the broken obsolete ETA movement with the modern equivalent. It's really accurate!

6. A little Citizen Eagle 7 on a genuine Croc strap. I love this watch and I'd use it more but silver hands, silver face and silver indices make it hard to read in a glance so I just use it as a dress watch.

I really want a Nacken as an everyday to add to this but I'll have to wait for the money situation to improve.


























Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## wtma

Jammybstard said:


> 1. The ubiquitous Seagull 1963 love the watch but I'm really struggling to find a strap I like for this one.


What about Haveston Carrier nato strap.


----------



## juice009

First 2 images are my Traditional size & Mid-size collection. Which is followed by my large size watch collection.

Traditional Size Collection(Mid-Size):
- MIDO Baroncelli Heritage - 32mm
- Junghans Max Bill Hand-Winding - 33mm
- Armida A11 - 35mm
- Christopher Ward C60 Trident 300 - 38mm
- Citizen NY2300 - 38mm
- Seiko SARB035(38mm), SKX013(38mm)
- Vostok Scuba Dude(39mm)


Large-Size Collection:
- Seiko - SBDC033(Blumo), SRPC41K(Mini Turtle-Padi), SRPC93(Samurai-Save the Ocean), SRP309(Orange Monster Gen2), SKX007J


----------



## uniontex777

Here is my small 6 collection. i might replace citizen BM 6400 but i have no idea which style should i choose.


----------



## algoth

Box filled! From the left: Helvetia vintage (1960s?) manual wind, Dan Henry 1964 panda, Glycine Combat 6 36mm, Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage, Seiko SARB035, Casio A-158WA-1. All are 38mm or less. 

Not sure what's next, I feel like 5-7 watches is my sweet spot so I would need to flip something if and when I make my next purchase. My first foray into luxury watch territory will most likely be a Nomos Orion (replacing the Helvetia), and further down the line the Glycine might get replaced by a BB36 or even a 36mm Explorer as a GADA watch. I've also been toying with the idea of getting an atomic solar square G as a beater/time reference. 

Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## cel4145

algoth said:


> Not sure what's next, I feel like 5-7 watches is my sweet spot. . . .


That's because your box is too small. You need a bigger watch box next :-d

Nice collection :-!


----------



## Porterjrm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the timeless BSH watch on the bottom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm

Jtragic said:


> Is that the timeless BSH watch on the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the infinite time mod. Preferably worn on the weekend to show idgaf what time it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

I'll show 2 out of 10 drawers, minus the 2, 24ct. cases. I have over 400 and need to purge honestly.

Lot's of:

- Vintage Timex, all under $50 apiece. Great fun.
- HMT redials. Every color under the rainbow and pretty painless at $15 each.
- Homages Sharkey (4)
- Micro brands, Vratislavia, Nezumi, Helgray
- Up and comers Spinnaker
- Unshamedly 4 Invicatas
- Recent discovery Russian Vostoks (have 3 with 7 inbound)
- Favorite though Hamilton and Alpina


----------



## jkpa

From this evening. The dirty dozen. A few months ago, I posted I was basically done. I wasn't. Several left and new ones came in.

Let's see how long this set lasts. I really like the variety. The Deep Blue just arrived today so we'll see if that is a keeper long term.



Top row, left to right:

Citizen Signature Grand Classic, Citizen Signature Octavia chrono, Citizen AT4008 atomic

Second row:

Casio Oceanus, Certina DS-2 HAQ chrono, Bulova Surveyor HEQ chrono

Bottom drawer, left to right:

Seiko first gen Orange Monster, Seiko SKX009, Seiko SNE498

Bottom row:

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000M, Casio MDV106, Casio G-Shock GW-M5610


----------



## AlphaWolf777

6 years of collecting, changing my mind countless times, thinning the herd (and regretting selling others) has left me with this tidy little collection:









Pretty much covers all my needs in watch variety.


----------



## Tanker G1

Here's about half of them.

Top: Alpina (7), Archimede (2), Baume & Mercier (1), Bulova (1), Citizen (2), Edox (2), Hamilton (5), JeanRichard (2), Oris Aquis (5)

First drawer: Seiko (20)


----------



## mannal

Tanker G1 said:


> Here's about half of them.
> 
> Top: Alpina (7), Archimede (2), Baume & Mercier (1), Bulova (1), Citizen (2), Edox (2), Hamilton (5), JeanRichard (2), Oris Aquis (5)
> 
> First drawer: Seiko (20)
> 
> View attachment 13494233


Nice blend and I'm looking forward to seeing the other half. Tell us about your watch box.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Such as it is. Mostly Quartz.
Top row A Tmex Hand wind, a Westclox hand wind, A Vostok hand wind, A Vostok auto with hand wind, An Orient Mako, Timex Expedition Chrono, Sthurling Original Day Date, Timex Expedition, Timex Expedition, Timex Expedition, Aviator Chrono, Armitron Digital, Timex Expedition Digital.

Second row Two Eco Drive, Watch Gear Tourneau, Invicta quartz, Fossil Defender, The Reference Casio, Casio Illuminator, Fossil semi turtle, Fossil (one of the last that would EVER leave) and a Wal-Mart with a stealthy dial and white hands

The collection by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## juice009

This was my collection at the begining of the year but now I've down sized to 10 watches.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

juice009 said:


> This was my collection at the begining of the year but now I've down sized to 10 watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, then let us see the current collection! &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Piede

juice009 said:


> This was my collection at the begining of the year but now I've down sized to 10 watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, then let us see the current collection! 😋


----------



## magic man

Trying to keep the numbers down so that they all fit in one box!


----------



## magic man

View attachment 13522411

Trying to keep the numbers down so that they all fit in one box!


----------



## juice009

Piede said:


> Well, then let us see the current collection!


I haven't yet finalized my collection for now. I went traditional size and midsize route with my watch collection but i have my Seiko Monster Gen 2. I could not get myself to let that go. Here is my collection thoughts and plan.

1) I'm still trying to upgrade my quartz Chward Trident C60 300 with the automatic Trident C60 600(old logo).
2) I'm thinking of sending my skx023 to Seiko at NJ for servicing. 
3) And im on planning stages with modding few of my watches in my collection. Thinking of selling of Armida once ive modded my skx013 with Save the Ocean dial. 
Trying to mod the chapter ring of Citizen NY2300 I hate the hours markers on the chapter ring. Also find a SS bracelet that fit it's short lugs. 
4) I have Am watches bezel insert on the way for Vostok amphibia.

That's a total of 10 watches.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

juice009 said:


> This was my collection at the begining of the year but now I've down sized to 10 watches.


Is that like a watch harvest, so you can grow it out again the next year?


----------



## juice009

cel4145 said:


> Is that like a watch harvest, so you can grow it out again the next year?


Lol... It was to get a big picture of my collection. That way I knew where i stand with it and where do I want to take it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Current keeper collection. I've got about 7 other watches or so floating around, but those are either on the chopping block or will be soon(ish).

From left to right:

- Breitling Chronospace A56012. Every collection needs a quartz, if not just to time your automatics/hand winds against. So why not go superquartz? I absolutely love the design and functionality of this watch, and switch it between the bracelet and this cordura strap quite often.
- Orient Bambino V3: this was the first automatic I've bought at an AD, and it was purchased in my wife's country of birth. I don't really wear it anymore, but keeping it in the collection because of its sentimental value. And I just like the Bauhaus-esque design of the hands and dial compared to other Bambino variants
- Tudor Date Day: one of my absolute favorites, in two tone. Mostly kept on a nice leather strap, and if a bracelet gets slapped on it I usually go for a brushed rivet-style oyster. No two-tone bracelets for me as that pushes it from class to kitsch. It's my everyday-wear dress watch.
- Junghans Chronoscope Max Bill: that dome, that simplicity. For filling the automatic chronograph spot in the collection, it is hard to find a better pick. 
- LIP Geneve, "Ref 2001". This beauty was the watch I wore on my wedding day. It is a Breitling in disguise (hehe, get it, my name on the forum). It stems from a time Willy Breitling was trying to get a foot in the french market, and collaborated with LIP to introduce the Top Time series. This watch is powered by a Venus 188, and features an identical case and dial as the Ref 2001 Top Time (made by EPSA), and was reportedly put together in the same spot as the Breitlings (not sure if I believe that, but all the details are identical to the Breitling though). An absolute beauty, and my special occasion watch.
- Dagaz Thunderbolt: camping, field work, mowing the lawn, lab work, watching netflix, ... you get it, it's the beater watch. Miyota 9015, good size, 100M WR. What more do you need?
- Oris 65 Deauville dial: most recent addition, and most likely a keeper as I am just smitten with the design. Still trying to find a good strap option (suggestions?). It might be replaced by a Doxa down the line, but I first need to get my hands on a Doxa and try it on as I am afraid they might be on the larger side for my masculine 6.75" wrist.

On the bucket list: 
- Breitling 806, Doxa 1200T/300T (orange dial is a must) as Oris replacement, Tudor Date Day with linen dial as an upgrade to the current Date Day.

Incoming:
- F71 Emperor Diver. Not gonna lie, bought it mostly for that BoR bracelet, and hoping it'll fit on the Oris nicely... I'll probably end up being annoyed by the NH35 inside and its thickness
- Gustav Becker ST19 hand wind chronograph. A beater replacement for the Junghans when I want the style, but not the potential damage.

I think I'm pretty well rounded with these pieces, but if anybody spots some glaring omissions or watch styles I need to have covered I'm happy to hear your suggestions!


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Some of it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong

So this is in the box for the moment;

TAG Heuer Carrera, G. Gerlach Lux-sport, Kemmner Tonneau, Junkers Bauhaus
Kassaw AquaTerra, Tisell ST19, Kassaw Aqua Terra 
Longines Hydroconquest, Obris Morgan Explorer, Certina DS Podium, Tuseno First 42

The long-term goal is to buy a Speedmaster, 
so in the meantime I will thin out the herd.
The 2 Kassaw's, the Certina, Tuseno and Tisell are already in the sales forum.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

I wanted to do a write-up for quite some time, but never really found the time. So I'll do a shorty on this one. It's the current SOTC.

In Order of acquisition from left to right. Not pictured are my first watches (a Casio caw53 and an old Casio quartz dresser with heaviest beaten up crystal - wore it while doing a Mr Wilson on my skateboard back then...) and a 34mm fortis Flieger, that started it some years ago. It's currently awaiting maintenance.

Panerai 512 - my absolute Go-to Watch and my grail. No discussion there. It's so versatile. Dressing up dressing down. It always looks good.

Halios Tropik Bronze with Arabic numerals. Special interest and special occasion watch. I like to wear it on vacation

NTH Näcken vintage blue - bought it because I liked the while package - it's my grab n go

H2O Hydra - titanium, huge 54.25mm L2L. I wore it more often when Last summer. Stick to it because I really do like that SLC Sandwich dial. Think of it as my poor mans panerai SLC paired with a mare nostrum.

Tangramatic Hyperion Explorer - 1 of 2 prototypes - it never made it into production. In ever understood why, the concept is super cool. But who knows maybe there will be a successor.

Zelos DMT - a Vintage inspired hefty diver, great fit, great colors.

Citizen promaster divers 300m in Black DLC - it's my beast. 48mm. Huge wrist presence and a unique dial. I love it.

Oris Diver 65 40mm - if I was allowed only one watch (except the Pam) - this would be it. Period. It suits me it hugs my wrist.

Auguste Reymond Rumba Big Date - it's a weird watch, I wanted to have it for many years. Had the chance couple of months ago and went for it. Now that I scratched that itch I'm not sure if i keep it.

Halios Seaforth GMT - needed a gmt and this ones perfect. Similar to the oris, it hugs my wrist and suits me well.

--
Feel free to comment.

I have a Chrono on preorder, not sure if I'll keep it. Don't like chronos. I think. 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## badgerracer

My collection, in order of acquisition date

1) Started off with a wooden fashion watch. It is made of junky materials and is huge, but hey, it was $25 and started getting me into watches
2) next Watch is a garlic forrunner 15. Use to track my runs, but never really wear outside the house otherwise
3) Louis Pion Axel Skeleton watch. This was my first mechanical and is what really kicked off me getting into watches. Although I wore the wooden watch before this, after getting this i started following watch Youtubers and eventually made my way to this forum
4) deep blue nato diver. An homage, and huge, a double sin on WUS, but still love it. My size preference has shifter to more in the ~40mm range, but it still gets the occasional wear
5) Hamtun H1 ghost. Love the titanium and full lume. A fantastic affordable watch!
6) Hamilton khaki king. My first Hamilton, and likely not my last. I love the Champagne dial, although part of me thinks I should have gotten the more traditional black dial. Still getting the majority of my wristime lately

I have recently gotten into the hobby (within the last year of my first mechanical watch) and I have been sucked deep down the rabbit hole!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matalzeus

Very nice collections everybody!


----------



## nyamoci

After many flips I've come down to these for now.

Nodus Trieste
I enjoy the stp movement and size. Has a very fun vintage vibe with none of the drawbacks. Bracelet clasp and lume would be the weak links for me

Hamilton jazzmaster
Older eta 2824 and is quite the strap monster. It's the 40mm size so I feel like this can be dressy or casual depending on the strap.

Certina ds diver
Fun color and quartz. I think it's the precidrive but not sure. My biggest debate is to bracelet or NATO.

Timex
My beater of beaters. Bought on clearance for $22.

Casio prg-515
Not sure on this. I like how it's analog and solar. Plus it takes 22mm straps without the need for adapters. Sees more action in the winter with the case being plastic.

Garmin Fenix 5
This guy is becoming my daily. Semi smart, notifications and some basic health monitoring. Battery life is a beast in the world of smart watches. Way too pricey at full retail

Samsung gear S3
Terrible smart watch. Battery life was never what was advertised for me. So why have it? I have the lte version and it's my partner to my Garmin when running. Much better than a phone strapped to my arm. Plus has enough storage to cache Spotify playlists for Bluetooth playback









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Here's where I'm at, currently pretty satisfied with this collection of affordables.

Not pictured are some watches with sentimental attachment that will never leave -- a fake I picked up on a trip to China, my grandfather's 14ct Longines handwound, a Seiko quartz/digital from my dad, and an Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch I purchased from a friend which has a 19th century movement in an early 20th c case. Most don't get work or carried, but I continue to use the Longines on the rare occasions when events require a dress watch, maybe once every couple years or so. Oh, and a Casio MQ24 that straps onto motorcycle handlebars as a convenient clock for whatever bike I'm riding -- utility piece that rarely sees wrist time, on purpose, so doesn't even count.

So in the current collection:

Casio 5600. Beater, digital, alarm, stopwatch/timer, dual time, etc. Had a couple of these when I was younger, suckered in by that slap-shot ad. This is as much sentimental as beater-practical.

Luch 1-hander. Got fascinated by the idea of a one-handed watch, and wanted hand-wind, so this was ultra affordable for what is essentially a novelty watch. Can be pressed into dress service in a pinch. Also part of a Russian thing (yes, I know Luch is Belarus...), soon to include a Raketa Big Zero, and at least one Vostok Amphibia.

San Martin 39mm Pilot w/ bronze case. I like bronze, love the size, Seiko 4H35 movement, sapphire, screw down crown... hits all the buttons. GADA; not too precious, not too many compromises for an affordable.

Seiko SARB035. Needed to find out if all the hype was true; got it new at Bargain pricing. Hype is mostly true. Incredible spec for price. Lovely thing, perfect size for me; sporty, but can pass as dressy.

Seiko SKX173. Used, got it in a trade with the Casio. Again, a what's all this SKX/diver hype, then? kind of thing. Already got mod parts in or on the way: Dr.Seikostain cold steel coin edge bezel, Dagaz 12hr insert. May go whole hog at some point, with hands, dial, crystal, and movement swaps... This probably sees the most wrist time.

Seiko SLT081. Bought in a lot, surprising how much I'm grooving on it. The Bad: Quartz, would prefer auto; proprietary strap. The Ugly: some people hate the Sportura style of the era, I'm actually appreciating it for it's unique design language. The Good: HEQ 8F56 movement, perpetual calendar, "true" GMT function with quickset hour hand.

Aside from funky Russians, this is just about the right size collection for me. In fact, it may be one watch heavy. I'd rather combine a couple classes in fewer watches, like a higher end dress/sport watch with GMT (Seiko SBJQ015/017 or Orient Star Seeker GMT). Or a GADA / Sport/Dress watch like a Sinn 556A. Or diver/GADA with 12 hr bezel like NTH Phantom or Halios Seaforth. I'd love an orange-dial diver (SKX011, Halios Seaforth), it seems like I should have at least one blue-dial watch (NTH Antilles), and there's a marked lack of microbrand in this current collection.

As a result, some of these are already listed in WTT forum...

I do have some aspirational, grail-types I might eventually like to own -- Sinn 556/6060/6068, early 00s Omega Seamaster GMT, Tudor Ranger / Rolex Explorer or OP -- but at the moment, those are so far away from what I might consider, I'm happy just dabbling with affordables while I sort out


----------



## jquinn1127

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

I like my watches to be fully operational and ready for use, no matter whether they are quartz, analog, digital, radio controlled, having GPS sync possibilities, mechanical or autos:

* GSchock Riseman GW-9200, atomic, ABT
* Casio Worldtimer, illuminator
* Casio PAS 400B, having interesting sunrise/sunset, moonrise/moonset, moonphase and fishing time functions
* Garmin Fenix 1, syncing perfectly with GPS
* GSchok, Pilots GW3000D, atomic
* Vintage Molnija pocket, blue face, mechanical, fully restored
* Orient Nami Mako XL V2, auto having mechanical wind possibility, hackable
* Vintage Poljot, mechanical, fully restored
* Vintage Molnija pocket, white face, mechanical fully restored

Not present in the picture:
* Suunto Core All Black, visiting repair shop - hope the backlight will be fixed
* Hummingbird RF35, digital quartz with external sonar (fish and depth info is displayed in watch screen) - waiting for new battery


----------



## ady1989




----------



## cojobi

Love that G. Gerlach. There is something about refined/sporty/tool watches in white. Just not sure about the large pusher at 3 o'clock, looks a bit grabby!


----------



## Fellows

Nice one - Mondaines are very cool. Great legibility and clean style.


----------



## RogueKitsune

Awesome collection from everyone here! 

Since I'm pretty new here, might as well show what stage the collection is at. Still got a lot of growth to go!


----------



## NelsonC

MY CURRENT WATCH COLLECTION

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph LT
Oris BC3 (7501)
Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph
Oris Classic Date (7594-48)
Ball Fireman Racer DLC
Oris Aquis DLC (Yellow)
Baume Mercier Clifton Club Automatic
Oris BC4 Small Second Pointer Day
Corum Bubble Boutique
Oris Artix GT Day-Date
Edox Hydro-Sub Automatic
Oris Artix Complication
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chronograph
Oris ProDiver Pointer Moon
Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph
Oris Aquis (Tungsten & Orange)
Hamilton Khaki King Chronograph
Oris Aquis (Black)
JeanRichard Aeroscope (DLC)
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5
Mido Ocean Star Captain IV


----------



## NelsonC

Hi,

Im new to the forum, but have been collecting watches for a few years now. Here is my current watch collection:


Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph LT
Oris BC3 (7501)
Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph
Oris Classic Date (7594-48)
Ball Fireman Racer DLC
Oris Aquis DLC (Yellow)
Baume Mercier Clifton Club Automatic
Oris BC4 Small Second Pointer Day
Corum Bubble Boutique
Oris Artix GT Day-Date
Edox Hydro-Sub Automatic
Oris Artix Complication
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chronograph
Oris ProDiver Pointer Moon
Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph
Oris Aquis (Tungsten & Orange)
Hamilton Khaki King Chronograph
Oris Aquis (Black)
JeanRichard Aeroscope (DLC)
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5
Mido Ocean Star Captain IV


----------



## Besbro

Here is my current collection. Sorry the sarb035 is shown twice but I didnt have a pic of the sarb033 by itself... I just picked up the Omega so I will be letting a few of these go in the sales forum.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueKitsune

Wonderful collection! Love those Seiko SARB 033 and 035! Is that a Nomos Club 38?


----------



## Besbro

RogueKitsune said:


> Wonderful collection! Love those Seiko SARB 033 and 035! Is that a Nomos Club 38?


Yes. Nomos Club Campus 38!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

Here's most of the collection in its current state. I have been thinning it out a little bit. The seiko is for sale.

Top row: My eco drives surrounded by a pair of uhf Bulovas.

Bottom row: Seiko (for sale), great grandpas 1947 Hamilton Dunham 747 I restored, laco achen and the parnis pilot beater.

Not shown: 1918 Elgin grade 313 pocket watch restored, 1923 Illinois grade 405 pocket watch restored (originally built by my great great great grandpa working for Illinois at the time) and two more that are in the mail...Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer small seconds and a vintage Tissot Seastar Seven.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

G2SKIER said:


> Here's most of the collection in its current state. I have been thinning it out a little bit. The seiko is for sale.
> 
> Top row: My eco drives surrounded by a pair of uhf Bulovas.
> 
> Bottom row: Seiko (for sale), great grandpas 1947 Hamilton Dunham 747 I restored, laco achen and the parnis pilot beater.
> 
> Not shown: 1918 Elgin grade 313 pocket watch restored, 1923 Illinois grade 405 pocket watch restored (originally built by my great great great grandpa working for Illinois at the time) and two more that are in the mail...Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer small seconds and a vintage Tissot Seastar Seven.


Nice collection!

Which Bulova model is that one on the top right?


----------



## G2SKIER

cel4145 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Which Bulova model is that one on the top right?


Thanks,

Here's the Bulova

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/mens/product/mens/96B257.html?cgid=mens-precisionist#start=11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

A'ight, so...

Seiko SKX173, modded with OSC coin edge bead-blast bezel and Dagaz 12hr insert. "Beater"
San Martin pilot 39mm in bronze w/ Erika's original strap, bronze hardware. GADA
Seiko SBQJ017. Ti, GMT, HAQ, perpetual calendar. Dress.

There are other watches in my life (see below), but these three constitute the core of my collection. I am well-satisfied with them and the range of use they cover.

For the extremely infrequent events where I need a "real" dress watch, I can always bust out Grampa's Longines -- in all other cases, the SBQJ will work either on the stock Ti bracelet or with change to black/brown strap (drilled lugs, too!). In the meantime, the SBQJ makes for a sporty travel watch as well.

San Martin pilot because bronze, was on the fence about it's keeperworthiness, and then I got the EO strap with appropriate bronze hardware and second-hand-matching yellow accent. Real nice everyday watch just begging for some patina to develop.

SKX173. I have a Strapco Oyster bracelet for it, but really liking the lightweight Eulit Perlon strap at the moment. First mod I've done beyond strap changes and am loving it for my unique vision of what it can be at the moment.

These three pretty much cover any and everything I might want out of a watch. There may be some other stuff I'll try out -- orange diver, lume dial, "compressor"-style internal bezel -- but considering I have a hard time rotating even this modest collection, I just don't see the need for too many more. The SKX could give way to other divers, but divers are not what I'm really into and probably won't go too much further than mid-price micro-brand. GADA aspirations might include Sinn 556A, Damasko DA45. Sport/Dress: Omega 50th Ann Seamaster GMT, Sinn 660, Rolex OP. There's an impending Zelos GMT release happening this Spring that I'm really looking forward to -- if I get it in bronze, it will replace the San Martin; stainless and it will replace the SBQJ. Leaning toward bronze at the moment...

Not pictured:

Vintage gold Longines hand-wind, 32mm, Grampa's watch. See avatar.
Seiko ana-digi from the 80s that Da gave me.
Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch, 1800s movement in 1900s case, from a friend.
Skeleton watch, hand-wind, fake of famous brand I picked up on a trip to China
^^^ all these have emotional value, maybe not what I'd buy today, but not going anywhere.

Seiko SLT081
Luch 1-hander
^^^ now up for sale with acquisition of SBQJ017, redundant functions/use.

Casio DW-5600
^^^ will probably hang onto it as a gym watch/beater, but I used to have a couple of these back in the 80s/90s, so there's some emotional investment there, as well.


----------



## JimWharton

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 13700759
> 
> 
> A'ight, so...
> 
> Seiko SKX173, modded with OSC coin edge bead-blast bezel and Dagaz 12hr insert. "Beater"
> San Martin pilot 39mm in bronze w/ Erika's original strap, bronze hardware. GADA
> Seiko SBQJ017. Ti, GMT, HAQ, perpetual calendar. Dress.
> 
> There are other watches in my life (see below), but these three constitute the core of my collection. I am well-satisfied with them and the range of use they cover.
> 
> For the extremely infrequent events where I need a "real" dress watch, I can always bust out Grampa's Longines -- in all other cases, the SBQJ will work either on the stock Ti bracelet or with change to black/brown strap (drilled lugs, too!). In the meantime, the SBQJ makes for a sporty travel watch as well.
> 
> San Martin pilot because bronze, was on the fence about it's keeperworthiness, and then I got the EO strap with appropriate bronze hardware and second-hand-matching yellow accent. Real nice everyday watch just begging for some patina to develop.
> 
> SKX173. I have a Strapco Oyster bracelet for it, but really liking the lightweight Eulit Perlon strap at the moment. First mod I've done beyond strap changes and am loving it for my unique vision of what it can be at the moment.
> 
> These three pretty much cover any and everything I might want out of a watch. There may be some other stuff I'll try out -- orange diver, lume dial, "compressor"-style internal bezel -- but considering I have a hard time rotating even this modest collection, I just don't see the need for too many more. The SKX could give way to other divers, but divers are not what I'm really into and probably won't go too much further than mid-price micro-brand. GADA aspirations might include Sinn 556A, Damasko DA45. Sport/Dress: Omega 50th Ann Seamaster GMT, Sinn 660, Rolex OP. There's an impending Zelos GMT release happening this Spring that I'm really looking forward to -- if I get it in bronze, it will replace the San Martin; stainless and it will replace the SBQJ. Leaning toward bronze at the moment...
> 
> Not pictured:
> 
> Vintage gold Longines hand-wind, 32mm, Grampa's watch. See avatar.
> Seiko ana-digi from the 80s that Da gave me.
> Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch, 1800s movement in 1900s case, from a friend.
> Skeleton watch, hand-wind, fake of famous brand I picked up on a trip to China
> ^^^ all these have emotional value, maybe not what I'd buy today, but not going anywhere.
> 
> Seiko SLT081
> Luch 1-hander
> ^^^ now up for sale with acquisition of SBQJ017, redundant functions/use.
> 
> Casio DW-5600
> ^^^ will probably hang onto it as a gym watch/beater, but I used to have a couple of these back in the 80s/90s, so there's some emotional investment there, as well.


San Martin? I like it, but not familiar with the brand. Reputable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

Top Row: Seiko SSG001, Citizen CC3005, Halios Seaforth III, EMG DL63, Origin Vintage Field I
Bottom Row: Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX007, Tisell Vintage Submersible, Christopher Ward Trident GMT, Marathon GSAR
Not Shown: Casio G-Shock GWM5610, Hamilton Intra-matic, Shanghai & Beijing

A bit of a collection inspection as we close out the year. There's some symmetry and groupings going on in here: Horween straps across the top, stainless steel bracelets across the bottom, quartz-solar-radio/gps in the top left, Seagull movements in the top right, Japanese movements in the lower left, Swiss made/movements in the lower right, generally descending case sizes from left-to-right top-to-bottom. As for why there's two SKXs the left one is my tinker/mod piece (planning on a new crystal/bezel/insert in the near future). Perhaps the Seaforth could have be on the far right, but I thought it was a nice visual transition from black data bezels to fixed stainless bezels. My DL63 was from the first batch, otherwise I would have gone with the reverse panda (would have made for a rather complete all black and grey dialed box) perhaps I'll make that swap in the future. And I'm toying with the idea of swapping one of the SKXs for maybe a MWW Beluga Ascent or something for some added variety, and maybe something in sunburst blue.

Otherwise I'm quite happy with the variety: 36mm up to 44mm, chronos and not, 3 handers vs 4 handers, quartz vs mechanical, radio sync vs gps sync, tritium vs lume, dates vs no-date, Swiss vs Japanese vs Chinese construction and movements, dressy (not shown) vs sporty, hand wind vs automatic, count up vs count down (not shown) bezels, 12/24hr vs timing bezels vs slide rule, turnable vs fixed bezels. I'm rather content with these at the moment, we'll see what happens in 2019!


----------



## ofted42

After starting out with a single automatic last year, this year got a little nuts. Ended up flipping and reselling quite a few when I realized I'd gone overboard, things have settled down to around 8 watches. Goal is to stick to what I've got for at least 6 months, haven't had a hankering for anything else or have any gaps I can find that need filling.

#1 - Aevig Balaur Super Compressor - First automatic ever, still my travel go to because of the adjustable bracelet. Love the case back.
















#2 - Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Chrono - First ever serious watch. Nowadays it's relegated to my hiking/beater watch. Still love the look of it.









#3 - Seiko SRPB315 2nd Gen Monster - Had to, because I love Seiko and it's a Monster. My youngest son's favorite because it's called a monster and has teeth.









#4 - Seiko SBDC047 Transocean - My new daily driver at work, every time I wear it I notice something that makes me like it even more.









#5 - Tissot PRS 516 chrono with Valjoux 7750 - Was an impulse buy because of the price and is probably my second favorite of them all. The retro look, weight, strap, Valjoux wobble, and the classic "zzzzzip" when it winds make me smile every time.









#6 - Tissot Chemin Des Tourelles Powermatic 80 - Because I needed a dressier watch. Strap was crap but I love how thin and wide it is. Blue dial really pops too.









#7 - Aevig Thor Dress Watch - Manual wind Miyota 8N33 and linen dial. Nice retro look with the linen and domed sapphire crystal. Don't wear it much but always looks classy.









#8 - Aevig Valkyr - Another home run from Aevig. Nice size without being big and clunky with a ton of character. Almost like a high end field watch.









I keep eyeballing either a Sumo or Turtle, but when I look at the Monster, Transocean, and solar chrono I'm not sure if I'd wear it over any of those three. Probably happen sooner or later, but for now I'm content.


----------



## mconlonx

JimWharton said:


> San Martin? I like it, but not familiar with the brand. Reputable?


Not 100% sure, but I think they are a reputable Chinese manufacturer, near as I could tell, doing some cursory research. Here's a longer review of this watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/san-martin-pilot-39mm-bronze-4829803.html

This is the second San Martin watch I've purchased, both times via seller sanmartinwatch on ebay. Standard shipping takes 2-3 weeks from China, but all else seems legit. They may lean a bit too much on homage design, but the specs are more than decent for the price, good quality, etc.


----------



## geoffersmaer

first my daily citizen skyhawk








my grandads 80s pulsar y960, the watch that got me liking watches as a 6 year old back in 88, rebuilt this this year with a nother old movement, always looking for spares for this








the dick tracey watch i got the same year, so my first proper watch and a donald duck watch i got a few years later in the 90s








seiko turtle re issue and a citizen e101








casio x the hundreds colab based on the classic








this casio was too much of a deal at 40 euro to say no








1989 naval issue cwc and the classic aw22 braun ( bridgstone promo for car nut me)








70s seiko 5, s-wave seiko ( seikos answer to swatch), luminox navy seal, casio edifice red bull/ifinity special (battery needed i know)








2 new alludens, forum fave nakzen pagoda, and the 2 classic casios


----------



## geoffersmaer

skyleth said:


> View attachment 13715941
> 
> 
> Top Row: Seiko SSG001, Citizen CC3005, Halios Seaforth III, EMG DL63, Origin Vintage Field I
> Bottom Row: Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX007, Tisell Vintage Submersible, Christopher Ward Trident GMT, Marathon GSAR
> Not Shown: Casio G-Shock GWM5610, Hamilton Intra-matic, Shanghai & Beijing
> 
> A bit of a collection inspection as we close out the year. There's some symmetry and groupings going on in here: Horween straps across the top, stainless steel bracelets across the bottom, quartz-solar-radio/gps in the top left, Seagull movements in the top right, Japanese movements in the lower left, Swiss made/movements in the lower right, generally descending case sizes from left-to-right top-to-bottom. As for why there's two SKXs the left one is my tinker/mod piece (planning on a new crystal/bezel/insert in the near future). Perhaps the Seaforth could have be on the far right, but I thought it was a nice visual transition from black data bezels to fixed stainless bezels. My DL63 was from the first batch, otherwise I would have gone with the reverse panda (would have made for a rather complete all black and grey dialed box) perhaps I'll make that swap in the future. And I'm toying with the idea of swapping one of the SKXs for maybe a MWW Beluga Ascent or something for some added variety, and maybe something in sunburst blue.
> 
> Otherwise I'm quite happy with the variety: 36mm up to 44mm, chronos and not, 3 handers vs 4 handers, quartz vs mechanical, radio sync vs gps sync, tritium vs lume, dates vs no-date, Swiss vs Japanese vs Chinese construction and movements, dressy (not shown) vs sporty, hand wind vs automatic, count up vs count down (not shown) bezels, 12/24hr vs timing bezels vs slide rule, turnable vs fixed bezels. I'm rather content with these at the moment, we'll see what happens in 2019!


where did you get this case???? liking it also what are the dimensions? i want one


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

love the stowa, i'm thinking bout getting one. the no writing on the dial is what i love.


----------



## stewham

Here's how the collection looks now



Top row - Grand Seiko SBGR053, MkII Hawkinge, Seiko SRP777
Bottom row - Nomos Tangomat, Tudor Pelagos, Stowa Ikarus, Seiko SBDX001



Top row - HKED 1963, Orient Star Classic, Seiko SARB017, Seiko SKX009
Bottom row - Casio DW5600, Vostok Komandirskie, Longines Grande Classique, Mido Ocean Star, Seiko SKX007



Top row - Seiko 6139, Seiko Laurel, Seiko Lord Marvel, King Seiko 5625
Bottom row - Seiko 6309, Grand Seiko 4522, Grand Seiko 6245, Grand Seiko 5722


----------



## Eurow

New guy here and wanted to share what I have so far.

(Top, left to right)
I currently have a Casio World Time, Orient Endeavor, Citizen Stiletto, Lorier Neptune, ICE BMW M (gift from a well meaning family member)

(Bottom left to right)
Orient Sun and Moon V3, Seiko Recraft, Klaus Kobec Pinnacle, Timex Expedition Chrono, Moto 360









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

My collection - mass group shot. 
The vast majority are vintage. With a couple of modern watches thrown in.
Mostly affordable...










Roughly left to right; top to bottom...

Waltham 25j
Nomos Weltzeit 
G-Shock All Steel 
6 Gallet 
Rolex Datejust & GMT-MASTER 1675
2 IWC (one vintage, one modern)
2 Vulcain Cricket 
2 Bulova Wrist Alarm
Angelus Chronodato 
5 Universal Genève (inc a Unisonic)
Heuer Calculator 
Breitling Navitimer & 815 Top Time / Long Playing 
5 Jaeger LeCoultre (inc 3 Memovox)
Baume & Mercier Classima 
Blancpain Triple Calendar Moonphase 
Glashütte Original Pano-Reserve

Note: the picture is missing the Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport I'm currently selling. 
And I've since sold the Omega Speedmaster reduced CART special edition (blue dial near the centre).


----------



## hairyjesus




----------



## mconlonx

Is there some other SOTC thread, or is this kinda where it's at...?

New year is upon us. I found WUS back in September, thinking I would find something to go along with my SNK809, which was my daily for about 2 years or so. Can of worms...

Bought and flipped some watches. Bought more. Flipping some. One on the way:

Current collection: Dagaz Thuderbolt, Seiko SBQJ017, Seiko SNE031, and below, NTH Antilles (incoming)

















Not shown, because they are keepers for sentimental reasons, not in daily wear rotation:
2 fakes I picked up in China, one of which was just regifted back to me from my brother (serves me right...); Grampa's gold Longines; a Seiko ana-digi my dad gave me for a birthday; 19th c. Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch.

Outgoing: Seiko SKX173 with 12hr bezel mod (replaced by NTH), San Martin Pilot 39mm bronze (replaced by Dagaz), Timex Expedition dual time (impulse buy...)









Plans for 2019, and the reason this is not posted in WPAC19... With the NTH incoming, I'll have a nice 4-5 watch collection for daily wear rotation. I don't want a huge collection with dozens of watches. Trying my hardest to do the one-in, one-out thing.

Having said that, there's still some boxes I'd like to tick off -- blue dial (looking at a Citizen Stiletto, also thin); orange dial diver.

I've heard of an upcoming Zelos GMT release this spring, and I'm not sure I'll give up the SBQJ017. I'm also lusting after a vintage Seiko 6117-8000...

And there are grail-type watches that could replace any of them -- NTH could be replaced with a Damasko DA43/45/47; Dagaz with a Sinn 556A; GMT slot could be filled with either a Sinn 6060 or Omega SM 50th Anniv.; dress Rolex OP or Seiko GS.

Happy new year, y'all!


----------



## Spartan247

My collection closing out 2018


----------



## ismiv

Here is how my collection is ending 2018. Happy new year everyone 









"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


----------



## Gavinr

My starter set


----------



## starow

Sold a few in 2018 this is whats left.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario

Top row - Debert, Citizen, Bulova, Hamilton, Orient
Bottom row - Seiko


----------



## WichitaViajero

From top, left to right:

Omega Seamaster professional 
Tag Heuer Aquaracer 
Bulova Accu-Swiss
Orient Star open heart 
Seiko Sarb033
Citizen Skyhawk 
Hamilton Khaki mechanical 
Seiko 7a38 “speedy” 
Tissot PR100


----------



## clbryant1981

Current watches, the second picture will arrive tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michel j

Just found this share site. It making me feel better about my addiction lol, only one of 3 maybe 4.


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## leeboi

Also not shown: 
Casio G-Shock
Rolex GMT (in the bank)
Rolex Explorer (in the bank)
Bulova Lunar Pilot - All Black
Bulova Accuquartz M9
Victorinox - Mother of Pearl Chronograph
Sandoz daydate
~20 vintage mechanical


----------



## ryan850

leeboi said:


> View attachment 13808655
> View attachment 13808659
> View attachment 13808661
> View attachment 13808667
> View attachment 13808671
> 
> 
> Also not shown:
> Casio G-Shock
> Rolex GMT (in the bank)
> Rolex Explorer (in the bank)
> Bulova Lunar Pilot - All Black
> Bulova Accuquartz M9
> Victorinox - Mother of Pearl Chronograph
> Sandoz daydate
> ~20 vintage mechanical


Why do you have the Rolex in the bank?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboi

No crazy reasons, just feel like keeping the 2 more expensive pieces in the safe deposit box.


----------



## Konkur

Watch: Citizen Eco-Drive Dress Watch
Background: This is my only dress watch in the collection. It's a great value from a great brand. I have it on a quick release black leather strap.
Future Plans: I plan to keep this as my only dress watch until it finally stops working. My lifestyle doesn't demand a dress watch often. When it eventually dies out I'll probably look into other options to switch things up.

Watch: Timex Weekender
Background: I bought this after seeing plenty of posts about quality affordable watches. If you saw my review on it you will know it's my least favorite so far. It is my only American watch and the Indiglo feature is pretty cool.
Future Plans: Given the relatively low resale value I will probably keep it around.

Watch: Casio G-Shock GA-100C-8A
Background: This is my only G-shock and the only watch I treat as a 'beater' watch. It isn't perfect, but it's great to have something I can slap on for any environment.
Future Plans: I plan to keep this one around until I find another G-Shock I like better, which may never happen.

Watch: Seiko Sea Urchin
Background: This was my first mechanical watch and it holds a special place in the collection. I still love it's aesthetics and the way it wears. I currently have it on a Barton seatbelt nato strap.
Future Plans: I plan to keep this watch and the barton strap feels and looks like a winner. If I ever get into tinkering, I might replace the bezel insert with a more traditional one and/or modify the dial to remove some of the clutter.

Watch: Orient Ray II (Orange)
Background: This fills my 'orange diver' slot in my collection. The decision came down between this, some microbrand divers, and the Seiko Samurai. At the time I didn't want to spend as much and I already had a Seiko. This watch is/was a great value and it's a Japanese Domestic Market watch so that adds to the value for me. I'm happy with my decision, I have it on a bargain bin black nato strap now.
Future Plans: My orange diver slot isn't going anywhere. I will keep this around unless another orange diver blows me away. The current nato strap is a bit scratchy, I will need to find a better option.

Watch: Seiko Sumo
Background: This is currently my favorite watch. It's blend of function, feel, and detail is unmatched with my other watches. I switched out the bracelet to a Strap Code Super Oyster. It's another Seiko, but it has a special character to me.
Future Plans: I want to keep this one for the rest of my life and keep it serviced in good condition to pass down in my will. I'm on the fence with the Strap Code bracelet, I might go back to the original.
Watch: Seiko Samurai (Save the Ocean)
Background: My employer gave me a nice gift card for my work anniversary and I decided to fill my 'blue diver' slot in the collection. This watch has a unique case design and the very well done special edition wave pattern dial. I kept it on the original bracelet.
Future Plans: This is another keeper, I'm not sure I'll see a better blue diver for me at least at this price. I'm thinking about replacing the bracelet or looking into other strap options.

Watch: Wood Chronos Chronograph
Background: My girlfriend gave me this as a Christmas gift. It has a quartz movement and is made of wood. The bracelet has wood and metal links. It also has a custom engraving on the back. It is a nice collection piece that is filling both my chronograph and wooden watch slots.
Future Plans: This is a sentimental piece and will remain with me even if it stops working. Having a girlfriend that supports your hobbies is priceless.

Watch: Laco Aachen 42
Background: This is my newest addition, I got it for the design and historic manufacturer. I enjoy the way it wears and looks. It does the job of standing out in the collection and on my wrist. It is also my only German-made watch.
Future Plans: This design will stay in my collection. Since the only replacement options are either at least twice the price or non-German brands ripping off the design, the Aachen will stay with me.

Future Additions
My girlfriend also gave me a new watchbox with 30 slots. I'm trying to balance my need to fill those slots while seriously vetting the watches I end up buying. I also want to keep producing reviews, here are some ideas I have for some of those empty slots.

Field Watch - This will be a new category added to the collection and will stand out much like the Aachen pilot's watch.

PVD (Black on Black) - I just consulted for a friend who wanted one of these and got hooked while searching for him. He ended up with a fashion watch, I hope to find something different.

Swiss Diver - I need to investigate the famous Swiss craftsmanship and a diver seems to be the best way for me to compare against some of the other pieces I have.

Microbrand Diver - Similar to the Swiss Diver, I need to delve into microbrands. There are tons of them out there and they require a lot of research so this one could take a while.


----------



## v8chrono

I like the attention to detail you have given your post above!


----------



## tcal4404

Konkur said:


> View attachment 13822887
> 
> 
> Watch: Citizen Eco-Drive Dress Watch
> Background: This is my only dress watch in the collection. It's a great value from a great brand. I have it on a quick release black leather strap.
> Future Plans: I plan to keep this as my only dress watch until it finally stops working. My lifestyle doesn't demand a dress watch often. When it eventually dies out I'll probably look into other options to switch things up.
> 
> Watch: Timex Weekender
> Background: I bought this after seeing plenty of posts about quality affordable watches. If you saw my review on it you will know it's my least favorite so far. It is my only American watch and the Indiglo feature is pretty cool.
> Future Plans: Given the relatively low resale value I will probably keep it around.
> 
> Watch: Casio G-Shock GA-100C-8A
> Background: This is my only G-shock and the only watch I treat as a 'beater' watch. It isn't perfect, but it's great to have something I can slap on for any environment.
> Future Plans: I plan to keep this one around until I find another G-Shock I like better, which may never happen.
> 
> Watch: Seiko Sea Urchin
> Background: This was my first mechanical watch and it holds a special place in the collection. I still love it's aesthetics and the way it wears. I currently have it on a Barton seatbelt nato strap.
> Future Plans: I plan to keep this watch and the barton strap feels and looks like a winner. If I ever get into tinkering, I might replace the bezel insert with a more traditional one and/or modify the dial to remove some of the clutter.
> 
> Watch: Orient Ray II (Orange)
> Background: This fills my 'orange diver' slot in my collection. The decision came down between this, some microbrand divers, and the Seiko Samurai. At the time I didn't want to spend as much and I already had a Seiko. This watch is/was a great value and it's a Japanese Domestic Market watch so that adds to the value for me. I'm happy with my decision, I have it on a bargain bin black nato strap now.
> Future Plans: My orange diver slot isn't going anywhere. I will keep this around unless another orange diver blows me away. The current nato strap is a bit scratchy, I will need to find a better option.
> 
> Watch: Seiko Sumo
> Background: This is currently my favorite watch. It's blend of function, feel, and detail is unmatched with my other watches. I switched out the bracelet to a Strap Code Super Oyster. It's another Seiko, but it has a special character to me.
> Future Plans: I want to keep this one for the rest of my life and keep it serviced in good condition to pass down in my will. I'm on the fence with the Strap Code bracelet, I might go back to the original.
> Watch: Seiko Samurai (Save the Ocean)
> Background: My employer gave me a nice gift card for my work anniversary and I decided to fill my 'blue diver' slot in the collection. This watch has a unique case design and the very well done special edition wave pattern dial. I kept it on the original bracelet.
> Future Plans: This is another keeper, I'm not sure I'll see a better blue diver for me at least at this price. I'm thinking about replacing the bracelet or looking into other strap options.
> 
> Watch: Wood Chronos Chronograph
> Background: My girlfriend gave me this as a Christmas gift. It has a quartz movement and is made of wood. The bracelet has wood and metal links. It also has a custom engraving on the back. It is a nice collection piece that is filling both my chronograph and wooden watch slots.
> Future Plans: This is a sentimental piece and will remain with me even if it stops working. Having a girlfriend that supports your hobbies is priceless.
> 
> Watch: Laco Aachen 42
> Background: This is my newest addition, I got it for the design and historic manufacturer. I enjoy the way it wears and looks. It does the job of standing out in the collection and on my wrist. It is also my only German-made watch.
> Future Plans: This design will stay in my collection. Since the only replacement options are either at least twice the price or non-German brands ripping off the design, the Aachen will stay with me.
> 
> Future Additions
> My girlfriend also gave me a new watchbox with 30 slots. I'm trying to balance my need to fill those slots while seriously vetting the watches I end up buying. I also want to keep producing reviews, here are some ideas I have for some of those empty slots.
> 
> Field Watch - This will be a new category added to the collection and will stand out much like the Aachen pilot's watch.
> 
> PVD (Black on Black) - I just consulted for a friend who wanted one of these and got hooked while searching for him. He ended up with a fashion watch, I hope to find something different.
> 
> Swiss Diver - I need to investigate the famous Swiss craftsmanship and a diver seems to be the best way for me to compare against some of the other pieces I have.
> 
> Microbrand Diver - Similar to the Swiss Diver, I need to delve into microbrands. There are tons of them out there and they require a lot of research so this one could take a while.


Nice post and collection. I have the STO samurai and love it as well. Put it on a crafter blue rubber and have not looked back, expensive but very high quality and ties nicely into the darker bezel.

How much bigger does the sumo wear vs the sumurai?


----------



## Konkur

tcal4404 said:


> Nice post and collection. I have the STO samurai and love it as well. Put it on a crafter blue rubber and have not looked back, expensive but very high quality and ties nicely into the darker bezel.
> 
> How much bigger does the sumo wear vs the sumurai?


It wears slightly bigger than the samurai. It's 5mm longer lug to lug, but since it curves downward it's less of a difference than you would think. My wrist is between 7.25-7.5 inches and the Sumo is as big as I would want to go.


----------



## lfarcos

Thank you to show your collection. 

Nice collection  congrats. 

Enjoy them


----------



## tcal4404

Konkur said:


> It wears slightly bigger than the samurai. It's 5mm longer lug to lug, but since it curves downward it's less of a difference than you would think. My wrist is between 7.25-7.5 inches and the Sumo is as big as I would want to go.


Thanks, want to try one on but feel it will be too big for me


----------



## Konkur

tcal4404 said:


> Thanks, want to try one on but feel it will be too big for me


You could always get it from somewhere like Amazon that will let you return it if it's too big.


----------



## LJ67

Had a good year. Bought this Orbita winder and filled it with:

Renato Master Horologe Moon phase (just recently sold)
Longines Hydroconquest 
Ball Engineer ii Master Pilot GMT (currently for sale)
Christopher Ward Trident Pro
Ball Fireman Racer DLC
Tissot Heritage Visodate (currently for sale)
Tissot PRS516
Squale 30 Atmos 
Citizen Blue Angels
Citizen Calibre 8700
Modified Seiko Diver 

Bought and sold numerous others not pictured. Like I said, overall a good year and I thank the members of this forum for all the help. Looking forward to 2019.


----------



## paolo83

stewham said:


> Here's how the collection looks now
> 
> 
> 
> Top row - Grand Seiko SBGR053, MkII Hawkinge, Seiko SRP777
> Bottom row - Nomos Tangomat, Tudor Pelagos, Stowa Ikarus, Seiko SBDX001
> 
> 
> 
> Top row - HKED 1963, Orient Star Classic, Seiko SARB017, Seiko SKX009
> Bottom row - Casio DW5600, Vostok Komandirskie, Longines Grande Classique, Mido Ocean Star, Seiko SKX007
> 
> 
> 
> Top row - Seiko 6139, Seiko Laurel, Seiko Lord Marvel, King Seiko 5625
> Bottom row - Seiko 6309, Grand Seiko 4522, Grand Seiko 6245, Grand Seiko 5722


Awesome collection!


----------



## timefleas

leeboi said:


> No crazy reasons, just feel like keeping the 2 more expensive pieces in the safe deposit box.


How about a _regular _reason--you don't buy watches, to..., a..., wear?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Updated today


----------



## DMCBanshee

*As you can see I had a bracelets/straps storage problem...*

















*I decided to mod this cabinet and add two more drawers on the bottom if the cabinet. *


















































*
After 4-5 hours of work and 1 hour for classify the stuffs in the drawers there the result. After all, I should have add 4 drawers  Seriously, if you have a eye on bracelet or straps PM. I have brand new OEM Seiko Z22 straps for sale with Fat Spring Bars, Nato's, Zulu, Leather and Isofrane in 22mm or 24mm.
*


----------



## Hensser

That is amazing! You should go into production! But, what happens when you buy the next watch? There are no openings? I guess build another. Pretty impressive


----------



## cel4145

Buy more watches, and then you could build more furniture! That way, both your hobbies stay happy :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hensser said:


> That is amazing! You should go into production! But, what happens when you buy the next watch? There are no openings? I guess build another. Pretty impressive


Thanks man! I will try to stay at 40-45 watches, I need to confess it's hard to do...



cel4145 said:


> Buy more watches, and then you could build more furniture! That way, both your hobbies stay happy :-!


A 100 slots box&#8230;


----------



## Jarcamp

I know, not the best picture. I also need to update it as I have picked up a couple more.









*Left to Right (top row)*
Sturmanski Gagarian
Omega Speedmaster
Fortis Cosmonaut B-42
Momentum Steelx
Phoibos PY007B
Seiko Alpinist
Glycine Airman SSC12 Purist
Citizen Eco-Drive Aviator GMT
Seiko 5 (don't know the reference)
Eterna Avant-Garde
Omega Seamaster (Vintage)
Seiko 5 (don't know the reference)

*Bottom row on the pillows*
Casio G-SHOCK 5600
Avum GT
Luminox XCOR 5260


----------



## cel4145

Jarcamp said:


> I know, not the best picture. I also need to update it as I have picked up a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 13883165
> 
> 
> *Left to Right (top row)*
> Sturmanski Gagarian
> Omega Speedmaster
> Fortis Cosmonaut B-42
> Momentum Steelx
> Phoibos PY007B
> Seiko Alpinist
> Glycine Airman SSC12 Purist
> Citizen Eco-Drive Aviator GMT
> Seiko 5 (don't know the reference)
> Eterna Avant-Garde
> Omega Seamaster (Vintage)
> Seiko 5 (don't know the reference)
> 
> *Bottom row on the pillows*
> Casio G-SHOCK 5600
> Avum GT
> Luminox XCOR 5260


I noticed that space cats like G-Shocks! :-!


----------



## themrjonathan

The picture isn't the greatest, but here goes:









Left to Right (Top Row)

1. 1970 Tissot Seastar T.12 - I got this watch at an antique mall a little over a year ago, and it's definitely the nicest piece in my collection. Automatic, day-date, with a lovely gold dial and interesting case shape.

2. 1970s Timex Quartz - Purchased at an estate sale for $5, all it needed was a battery. I put it on a gold milanese bracelet and wear it mostly in the summertime.

3. 1970s Texas Instruments LED watch - Found at the same estate sale as the aforementioned Timex. Full-on '70s funk, I hardly wear it but I love it!

4. Seiko quartz dress watch - A gift from my grandfather when I graduated 8th grade. I wore this watch almost exclusively through high school. I don't really wear it anymore but I keep it for sentimental reasons.

5. 1960's Timex Mickey Mouse watch - My most recent purchase, I found it at an estate sale, complete with original strap. Only needed a battery, and it's running great again. I wear this one a lot more than I thought I would.

6. Q&Q Mec - Bought this watch super cheap, it's not fantastic quality but the metallic racing stripe dial is super cool

Left to Right (Bottom Row)

1. Invicta 8926OB - I bought this watch a couple years ago when I was working as a lifeguard, and I've worn it at least 3-4 days a week since. This is my go-to for almost everything, and it's been all over the place with me. I wear it swimming all the time and it's held up surprisingly well. This is one of the ones with the Seiko movement.

2. Timex Expedition - I mostly bought this one because it was really cheap, but I do wear it a fair amount.

3. Timex Weekender - I love the woven strap on this watch, it's a unique feature I've hardly seen on other watches. This was my weekend watch through high school, though I don't wear it much any more. It's had the same battery since 2013 (!)

4. Casio digital (not a G-Shock) - My gym watch


----------



## Flo7

My small collection:


----------



## rickc1970

The ones in the case from left to right: A G-Shock, A Vostok Amphibia, An Invicta Aviator, and the one on my wrist is an Invicta Pro Diver Automatic. I also have two other Invictas that need repair but would probably cost more than they are worth. Also have a Citizen Eco-Drive that needs a new band and a Wenger Swiss Army watch that is buried in a box somewehere.


----------



## rickc1970

View attachment 13891205
View attachment 13891211


The ones in the case from left to right: A G-Shock, A Vostok Amphibia, An Invicta Aviator, and the one on my wrist is an Invicta Pro Diver Automatic. I also have two other Invictas that need repair but would probably cost more than they are worth. Also have a Citizen Eco-Drive that needs a new band and a Wenger Swiss Army watch that is buried in a box somewehere.


----------



## ryan850

Flo7 said:


> My small collection:
> 
> View attachment 13888201


I like the fact your ok with all black dials. I think I'm pretty much the same. I'm trying to branch out but I'm not sure if I'm forcing it and should just end up getting black.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8Shave01

From top left to bottom right:
Casio DW-5600
Casio A168WA-1
Seiko SSC021
Seiko 6m23-7000
Swatch Sistem 51
Citizen Eco Drive EO30-H31730
Tissot Le Locle
Jeweler Branded Swiss Quartz


----------



## jacksonpt

From Top/Left - 
- Karlskrona diver
- Seiko SKX
- Aplina Apliner 4
- Victorinox Maverick Sport
- Victorinox Maverick Sport
- Luminox Atacama

- Wenger diver
- Seiko SKX
- Tag Formula
- Victorinox Chrono Classic
- Tag Professional
- Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot


Collection is always in flux as I try to improve the quality to quantity ratio.


----------



## jacksonpt

jacksonpt said:


> From Top/Left -
> - Karlskrona diver
> - Seiko SKX
> - Aplina Apliner 4
> - Victorinox Maverick Sport
> - Victorinox Maverick Sport
> - Luminox Atacama
> 
> - Wenger diver
> - Seiko SKX
> - Tag Formula
> - Victorinox Chrono Classic
> - Tag Professional
> - Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot
> 
> Collection is always in flux as I try to improve the quality to quantity ratio.


I guess the actual pic would help...


----------



## paolo83

jacksonpt said:


> I guess the actual pic would help...
> View attachment 13892847


Really like the Victorinox watches in your collection, especially the one with the white dial. Very nice.


----------



## crdiv6

My humble collection


----------



## Surox




----------



## mconlonx

Just signed up for WPAC after shaking up my collection with a flurry of flips and buys over the past four or so months, so this should be pretty stable through 2019...









In back: Casio G-Shock DW5600
In front, left to right: Zelos Mako V2, Sinn 556 A, Seiko SBQJ017, Fortis Cosmonauts GMT 611.22.148, Seiko SNE031.


----------



## gav1230

Can you tell I like field watches ?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ATL_Tom

TAG Heuer F1 from college
Seiko Snd589p1 BAR Honda Edition
Timex Marlin Snoopy
Undone X One World Snoopy chrono 55/150
Seiko SNK803
Glycine GL0043 INCURSORE Cali Dial
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage GMT


----------



## gav1230

ATL_Tom said:


> TAG Heuer F1 from college
> Seiko Snd589p1 BAR Honda Edition
> Timex Marlin Snoopy
> Undone X One World Snoopy chrono 55/150
> Seiko SNK803
> Glycine GL0043 INCURSORE Cali Dial
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage GMT
> View attachment 13917907


I love the straps on those three on the right! May I ask where they're from?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ATL_Tom

gav1230 said:


> I love the straps on those three on the right! May I ask where they're from?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


The one on the far right came from Undone Wynn the watch. The other 2 are from Strapsco (too new to post links). Good prices and customer service.


----------



## paolo83

crdiv6 said:


> My humble collection
> 
> View attachment 13896783
> 
> View attachment 13896785
> 
> View attachment 13896787
> 
> View attachment 13896789
> 
> View attachment 13896791
> 
> View attachment 13896793


What's the model of that Seiko? Very nice watch. Love it.


----------



## crdiv6

paolo83 said:


> What's the model of that Seiko? Very nice watch. Love it.


It's an SBDC001 (Seiko Sumo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanR

Happy with my collection so far. Two new additions the Seiko Perpetual Calendar and the Mako Xl.


----------



## jgallamore

I just started in December, and the bug hit hard. I want to get rid of the Fossil dean and Fossil Smart watch. The Gshock 500 is moving to retirement. The Seiko solar is my first watch to my wife. Bulova, first watch from my wife.

Need a Tuna and SKX in my life.


----------



## paolo83

crdiv6 said:


> It's an SBDC001 (Seiko Sumo)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## nyamoci

top row is probably keepers. 
tisell is from my home country so kinda fun to have around.
certina ds podium. small wrist on a deployant, doesn't really fit the pillow. but its such a wonderful size. trying to source a bracelet for it.
hanilton jazzmaster. i've always liked the traditional design. i don't use it as a dress watch, but i lover how it looks on a nato
sarb033? i can't remember which is which. but with the prices keep going up and up, gonna keep this
citizen signature. also discontinued.

bottom row
victorinox dive master 500. this thing is a tank, quartz and sub 40. keeper for now
garmin fenix 5. my running companion and summer watch
casio prg 515. kinda bored with it, but not worth selling
samsung gear s3 lte. 2nd half of my runningt gear. much better than bringing a phone
deep blue 40mm. not sure on this, but nice specs for a summer beater

wearing some g shock squre. bought cheap over the holidays for a true beater

over all pretty happy. bottom row will get an upgrade somneday.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

Clean watch collection ....


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

nyamoci said:


> top row is probably keepers.
> tisell is from my home country so kinda fun to have around.
> certina ds podium. small wrist on a deployant, doesn't really fit the pillow. but its such a wonderful size. trying to source a bracelet for it.
> hanilton jazzmaster. i've always liked the traditional design. i don't use it as a dress watch, but i lover how it looks on a nato
> sarb033? i can't remember which is which. but with the prices keep going up and up, gonna keep this
> citizen signature. also discontinued.
> 
> bottom row
> victorinox dive master 500. this thing is a tank, quartz and sub 40. keeper for now
> garmin fenix 5. my running companion and summer watch
> casio prg 515. kinda bored with it, but not worth selling
> samsung gear s3 lte. 2nd half of my runningt gear. much better than bringing a phone
> deep blue 40mm. not sure on this, but nice specs for a summer beater
> 
> wearing some g shock squre. bought cheap over the holidays for a true beater
> 
> over all pretty happy. bottom row will get an upgrade somneday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I love the G shock ...


----------



## crdiv6

crdiv6 said:


> My humble collection
> 
> View attachment 13896783
> 
> View attachment 13896785
> 
> View attachment 13896787
> 
> View attachment 13896789
> 
> View attachment 13896791
> 
> View attachment 13896793


Here's the newest family member


----------



## tcal4404

oris 65 diver
seiko sto samurai (crafter blue rubber strap)
C. Ward c61 trident 38mm
Timex waterbury red wing edition 36mm
Seiko sndc33
alpha explorer
bottom two are hmt's
may be looking to move the timex, sndc and alpha if anyone is interested


----------



## rangerNY

Top row left to right:

* Big Blue G-Shock GA-110NM that my kids got me. Its crazy but I love it because they got it for me.
* Citizen BN0151-09L Eco-Drive Diver
* Seiko SNA411 "Flightmaster"
* Marathon GSAR  - This is the watch I wear most
* Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT - Just picked this up in a trade this week
* Seiko Kinetic SKA402 - My grandfather's last watch so huge sentimental value for me

Bottom row left to right:

* Early 1990s ESQ Quartz Chrono - A gift from my wife so this one's a keeper forever. I still really love it. Just had it overhauled last summer.
* Bulova 96B269 Quartz - Just because its different and it was a a good deal to I took a chance.
* 1955 Girard Perregaux model 6499 - The oldest watch I own. One of only 1000 made in 1955 by GP. Keeps amazing time!
* 1966 Timex 21 Automatic - A birth year watch for me. I cleaned it up quite a bit and I dont wear it much but I do enjoy it.
* Oris Big Crown 1917 LE - A cool watch from a great brand. I'm on the fence with this one. I'll sell if the deal is right.
* Orion 1 - From Orion Watches (Nick Harris - Watches by Nick). This thing is an everyday/dressy watch built like a freakin TANK. I might sell this one as well.









Not in the box:

* Casio Pathfinder Tough Solar Triple Sensor - Got this one for practically free and I love it. 
* Timex Expedition Metal - Grabbed this one just on a lark and it wound up replacing my Hamilton Field Mechanical. Modded it to take advantage of the brass case. Its unique!
* Timex Ironman 30 - Don't ask me why. Probably because the deal was like $10 brand new so why not. I use the alarm function to wake me up. Indiglo is cool.


----------



## Aleblanc

My Collection is a mix of very affordable pieces and some that may be a little less but I enjoy them all.


----------



## sergiu b

First post, long time blog reader.

Here is my collection. From left to right.

On top
- Casio AE1200WHD-1A - my new favourite every-day watch 
- Zeno Watch Basel Bauhaus Ref. 3552-l1 cal. ETA 2824-2 (brand new - thinking of selling this one as it wears a bit too big on my wrist)

1st row
- Invicta Pro-Diver 9937OB (brand new not sure if this will stick around for long) 
- Jungers European Edition Mechanical cal. P3133 (my first mechanical chronograph, plus it checks off the German and Russian watch itch as well)
- Nivada Cupillard Mechanical cal. FE233-68 (my only vintage watch) 
- Auer ZU-611 Limited Edition Carbon Black No. 0359/1000 
- Rotary GLE000012/10 (black dial World of Watches edition) No. 123/300 (this one is way too big for me but my wife gifted it to me so I cannot get rid of it)

2nd Row
- Citizen World Chronograph AT Eco-drive AT8030-18F No. 1671/2500 (this is one my all time favourites and it has a lot of sentimental value as it was my wedding watch)
- Citizen Skyhawk Eco-drive JY0000-02E 
- Seiko SKX007KD
- Victorinox Swiss Army 241197 Alpnach 
- Orient Sun & Moon SET0P002W0

Missing from the picture is my Seiko SARB033 which is in for noisy rotor repair. Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## Ghoshorologer

Its been a while since I posted. Just an update on my collection. Featuring my favourites - Seiko SNDA65, Tissot PRS 50 & HMT Pilot (last batch assembled before factory shut down). I have two others - Tag Heuer Aquaracer & Vintage Movado Kingmatic (belonged to my Dad). I don't wear watches regularly but they remain my prized possessions.


----------



## pherble

Took advantage of the afternoon light to get some good shots.


----------



## ryan850

pherble said:


> View attachment 13985525
> 
> 
> Took advantage of the afternoon light to get some good shots.


Where are the good shots...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble

ryan850 said:


> Where are the good shots...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk












































































Here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

pherble said:


> Here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I'm talking about! . Really lim that borealis explorer homage 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

My collection today. Of the five I currently own, three (DA36, Tangente, Speedy) have been with me since my last post in 2017. I went through a Seiko diver phase with a separate watch box in 2018, but have settled on the SRP777 alone. The Skyfall is my everyday GADA watch.


----------



## Iliyan

uvalaw2005 said:


> My collection today. Of the five I currently own, three (DA36, Tangente, Speedy) have been with me since my last post in 2017. I went through a Seiko diver phase with a separate watch box in 2018, but have settled on the SRP777 alone. The Skyfall is my everyday GADA watch.
> 
> View attachment 14020269


One of the best collections I've seen, you can't get more variety and quality in just 5 watches.


----------



## catmandogmany

My Seiko and Casio collections...


----------



## catmandogmany

double post


----------



## Al Faromeo

Updated to today's state of play:
l-r - top: Forgot the name; Omega Constellation; Zenith Pacific; Tissot quartz chronograph; Vapaus Vorcut bi-compax chronograph.
l-r - bottom: A13-a; Traska Freediver; Manchester Watch Works Iconik 3; Breitling Emergency and Meistersinger Scripto.


----------



## RMS911

Doesnt include my Tag Heuer F1 and Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Deepquest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doorsstory

So this is my modest collection so far. All pieces are found on the flea market
Some are not in the best condition (going to work on that) but all work well and I really like them

Junghans m891
Junghans Solartec
Laco Rennese
Fossil BigTic
Missinglink (swiss made designer's watch)
Vintage Pulsar and Casio iluminator
Royal London
Meister Anker
Fossati
Ronica


----------



## doorsstory

So this is my modest collection so far. All pieces are found on the flea market
Some are not in the best condition (going to work on that) but all work well and I really like them

Junghans m891
Junghans Solartec
Laco Rennese
Fossil BigTic
Missinglink (swiss made designer's watch)
Vintage Pulsar and Casio iluminator
Royal London
Meister Anker
Fossati
Ronica

View attachment 14059257

View attachment 14059259

View attachment 14059261

View attachment 14059263

View attachment 14059265


----------



## Wicing

SOTC:









And this on the way soon:


----------



## adhin

Starking AM0184 / Guanqin GJ16034 / Orient Bambino 2 / Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 / Tissot Le Locle
Citizen BI5010-59E / Nakzen SL1006G / Corgeut Pilot / Seiko SKX007J / Fipo Chronostop
*Approximately $1500AUD spent over 4 years. A lot of forum favourites (thanks for the tips).*


----------



## TimeDilation

My main watch box, have a few more and gave a bunch to my new wife, who is starting to get into watches, but I am very happy with what I have left. Definitely an "affordables" collection.


----------



## TheHourIsNigh

Best looking Fossil I've seen


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Just updated my photos


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Finally ready to share...

Left to right:

Deep Blue DayNight T-100. Most recent acquisition. I wanted to try tritium and have a fairly black watch. This checked every box but PVD. Very impressed so far, reminds me of the Marathon. The strap is the DB Hyrdo 91 rubber; very nice.

Helm Vanuatu: Wedding gift from now wife. Amazing lume and the perfect size for me. Strap is Helm canvas in gray. Summertime strap is a DB Hydro 55 in orange.

Seiko SRPC44: Present to myself for paying off my student loans...figured gold was appropriate for the completion of a major milestone. When paired to leather, I feel like it's not pretentious. Strap is Helm leather.

Steinhart Ocean One GMT 42mm: First and only Swiss mechanical. Love the GMT Master and this is as close as I will let myself get...maybe ever. My only 28.8k sweep, so I usually just get lost in the second hand. All 3 GMTs bezels are set to UTC for CST.

Seiko SRPC91 STO: My first Seiko mechanical. Wanted to try a cushion case. Fell in love. Amazing dial. The gunmetal crown and bezel are my favorite parts, though. Strap is a super oyster from Strapcode.

Sterile GMT: Wanted to try the Pepsi GMT style before investing in Steinhart. It's now my mechanical beater. Got it from sizzlin watches and it's actually pretty decent except for the strap. Pictured jubilee is from Strapsco.

Casio G-Shock GW5610: Wanted to try a square G. Use it to set the time on my other watches and to wear when I'm gonna be around sticky things, namely dogs and small children.

Luminox SXC 5027: Replacement for my analog G-Shock whose batteries died and ended up being an a$$hole when I tried to replace them. Wanted a quartz GMT that can take a beating when being worn at work. Was intrigued by tritium as well and was really let down by the tubes on this thing.

Michael Kors chronograph: Gift from now wife for completing my masters. She put so much time and consideration in this, I'll never part with it. Wore it to our wedding as well so the sentimental value is through the roof.

Thanks for looking. I'm content for the time being and am hanging up my buying/selling hat for a while.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

SRP777 with yobokies steel insert mod, erikas originals elastic strap. (I'm gonna sell this, it's just too big for me)
HKED 1964 with hirsch forest leather strap.
Tisell Pilot 40mm with Nick Mankey elastic strap.
A939-5000 on original bracelet.
Alba apbt211 on Haveston seatbelt strap.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Here's a recent snapshot of my Automatic watches. There are a couple that wouldn't fit in the box, and I've received a Breitling since this picture was taken

Note, these are the Autos. I have many quartz, not pictured









ROW 1
Seiko Yellowfin Tuna, with Double Dome Sapphire and 22mm Yellow Isofrane
Blumo with Strapcode Jubilee
Blue Lagoon Samurai with Strapcode Hexad
Pepsi SRP Turtle with Strapcode Jubilee
Citizen JDM NB1041-84L
Borealis Sea Storm V2
Nodus Retrospect
Bomberg 1968 NS39ASS

ROW 2
Steinhart Ocean Vintage II Premium
Deep Blue Master 1000 Coke
Luminox P-38 Lightning Valjoux Chrono
Haldor Armis
Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 on shark mesh
Rado Hyperchrome Captain Cook 45 (blue)
Squale 101 Blue (Gnomon) on aftermarket mesh bracelet
Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Pilot

ROW 3
Jean Richard Aquascope on custom stingray strap
Damasko DSub1
Damasko DA373 on DiModell Chronissimo
Zenton E44, Orange bezel (pictured), Strapcode hexad bracelet
Zenton G45
Zixen Nitrox 2
Zixen Nitrox Vintage on Isofrane
LumTec M66 Cobalt

NOT PICTURED
Seiko SRP Turtle "Dark Knight" on Strapcode Endmill/President
Seiko/Karlskrona Baltic project
Breitling Superocean II 44 Black


----------



## Piede

That Citizen NB1041-84L looks awesome! How do you like it? You also have eco-drive Signatures right? I wonder how they compare

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Piede said:


> That Citizen NB1041-84L looks awesome! How do you like it? You also have eco-drive Signatures right? I wonder how they compare
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


The quality/fit/finish is the same as the Signature series pieces I have otherwise. The styling is a bit more conservative in general on the NB1041.

It's a beautiful watch and I really enjoy it. It's my "dress" watch.


----------



## Piede

OmarShablotnik said:


> The quality/fit/finish is the same as the Signature series pieces I have otherwise. The styling is a bit more conservative in general on the NB1041.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch and I really enjoy it. It's my "dress" watch.


On top of my short list! May I ask where you bought it?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Piede said:


> On top of my short list! May I ask where you bought it?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I got mine on eBay, NIB, from a vendor in Japan.


----------



## Winchm60

Really like the blue dial Seiko!


----------



## TimeDilation

Added a few pieces recently so I thought I would re-share at least my main watch box.







Front Row(left to right)
ORIENT Duke Champagne/Blk Leather 
VICTORINOX Maverick GS Silver-Red/SS
SEIKO SRPB53 "Pepsi" Samurai/Hexad SS.
VICTORINOX Infantry Mechanical 44mm/Blk Leather
STEINHART Nav B-Uhr B-Type 47mm/Blk-Rivets
STEINHART Ocean One Black Ceramic/SS
CITIZEN CA0349-51L Titanium Chronograph
VICTORINOX INOX Blue/Synthetic Blue

Middle Row(left to right)
STEINHART Aviation Vintage/Cream Leather
STEINHART Ocean Two White version 1/SS
FREDERIQUE CONSTANT 303S6B6 Auto/Blk Leather
HAMILTON Aviation Pilot Auto 46mm/SS
HAMILTON Intra-matic Silver 42mm/Blk Leather
HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Blk-Rivets
HAMILTON Viewmatic Silver 44mm/SS
TISSOT V8 Swissmatic Black & Silver/SS

Back Row(left to right)
SEIKO SNKM97 Recraft/SS
SEIKO SNDF95 Chrono/Blk-Red Rally
ZODIAC Speed Dragon/Titanium.
ORIENT Mako XL Blue/Brn-Rivets
ORIENT Mako XL Black/SS.
SEIKO SRP481 Baby Ice Monster/SS
PARNIS Pilot Small Seconds 46mm/Blk-Rivets
BULOVA Precisionist Claremont/SS
and about 10 more...


----------



## DMCBanshee

In the end of 2018 I said to myself, I need to reduce my collection&#8230; Well after months I thought I failed


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Here's my current collection. I'll go through it from left to right.

On the far left is my Seiko 5 SNKA01K1. This was my first automatic, and I bought it in August of 2018. I had a bit of money to spend and searched extensively on Amazon for something nice (the watch selection here is nothing in comparison to the US, so nice pieces are overly expensive). I love the fact that this has an exhibition caseback and although I don't wear it as much anymore, it was my daily wear for a few months. The bracelet on it is utter trash, but lume is surprisingly pretty good and I love the dial of the watch. That said, the watch is incredibly reliable, especially for what it is and I have no hesitation to take it anywhere.

To the right of the Seiko is my Parnis Batman GMT. I bought this in December of 2018 and it's been pretty good overall. I love the design of the watch and it's hard to take my eyes off it, plus the GMT hand is incredibly useful, but it's probably my least reliable watch. I've had it serviced twice since I bought it and it's on its third strap due to the fact that the bracelet I received with the watch had pins falling out. Considering the price though, I'm quite happy with my purchase (and think it looks amazing on the current NATO). My one recommendation would be to buy it from the Parnis website, or even spend a bit more than I did to ensure proper QC since I bought the cheapest watch I could find on eBay.

In the middle is the soon to be mine Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY1112. Yes, it's a quartz, yes it's a Tag Heuer, but this watch means a lot to me. It's been a part of my family for a number of years, and my family has a thing with Tags (both my parents have worn them in the past). This one will be my graduation gift in June of 2020, but I've been wearing it for the past week since why not. I've gotta say, this is by far my favorite watch. The bracelet is amazing and ties the whole watch together in a beautiful fashion. The dial with a sunburst effect on the inner portion followed by concentric circles is really interesting to look at. The lume is some of the best I've seen, which makes sense since it's a divers watch. The fact that it's a quartz, although to some is a detriment, I like it. Unlike my other watches, I don't have to think about setting the time every few days to maintain accuracy, and I'm also not afraid to take it places since I know it won't fret. Would I personally spend $2k on this? I don't really think so, but do I love it? Absolutely.

The Timex Expedition Scout is the last remaining Timex in my collection, I used to have 6. I bought this watch for $50 at Target and wore it nearly daily for a few years. Although I haven't worn it in a long time, I'm a big fan of the design and might consider purchasing a Hamilton in the future since this is an homage to that. I've been considering replacing the strap with a leather one, but I simply don't wear it enough to be able to justify another strap. That said, the quartz ticks very loud, so for those who dislike that, beware!

The Casio F91W is an amazing watch, especially for the price. This is my second one, my first was in black. This watch was pretty much an impulse buy and I don't regret it. It's got a cool retro look and is amazing for when I don't want to feel like I'm wearing a watch. Even though the size is quite small, it's the type of watch that can fit anyone and is overall incredibly ubiquitous.

Finally, my G-Shock GA100MB. I received this watch as a gift 3-4 years ago and it's been around the world since then. As anticipated, this G-shock is tougher than nails and is the definition of a GADA watch. It's been everywhere from the Himalayas, to the desert, to halfway across the world and I haven't had to worry about it a single time. Ever wanted to play catch with a watch? Buy a G-shock. I've subjected this to so many stress tests, I'm surprised it's still running.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob. pal

My reduced collection.









Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob. pal

Rob. pal said:


> My reduced collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


From top left:

Tutima FX Flieger
Muhle Glasshute 29er
Seiko 5 Sports
G. Gerlach Enigma
Alpina Extreme 40 Limited Edition

Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmosworld

The box is finally full! (For now)

L to R

Citizen Nighthawk
Seiko SKX009
Deep Blue Juggernaut IV Mother of Pearl
Deep Blue AP Chrono
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16
Tissot PRS 516
Hamilton Khaki King
Seiko Sarb035
Seiko Sarb033
Seiko Sarb065 "Cocktail Time"
Timex Weekender
Timex Expedition

Eventually the Timex's will be moved to the drawer in favor of a Steinhart Coke bezel and a Dan Henry of an undetermined type.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Updated photo with two changes. Replaced the Steinhart Ocean One GMT with the Deep Blue T-100 GMT after deciding homages weren't for me (nothing against them, though). The homage sterile GMT is my automatic beater and isn't worth selling. The second change is the replacement of my Luminox with the Seiko Digi-tuna in search of the perfect watch to wear to work. The strap is a Deep Blue hydro-55 rubber. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mannal

Schmosworld said:


> The box is finally full! (For now)
> 
> L to R
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk
> Seiko SKX009
> Deep Blue Juggernaut IV Mother of Pearl
> Deep Blue AP Chrono
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16
> Tissot PRS 516
> Hamilton Khaki King
> Seiko Sarb035
> Seiko Sarb033
> Seiko Sarb065 "Cocktail Time"
> Timex Weekender
> Timex Expedition
> 
> Eventually the Timex's will be moved to the drawer in favor of a Steinhart Coke bezel and a Dan Henry of an undetermined type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your box is too small.


----------



## Heljestrand

The empty slot is for the Seiko that has been on my wrist for 43 straight days. Mostly Seiko, Grand Seiko, a couple vintage, and one Swiss. 








SBDX001 Marinemaster which is in the Honeymoon period as a daily wear piece.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Heljestrand said:


> The empty slot is for the Seiko that has been on my wrist for 43 straight days. Mostly Seiko, Grand Seiko, a couple vintage, and one Swiss.
> View attachment 14212325
> 
> 
> SBDX001 Marinemaster which is in the Honeymoon period as a daily wear piece.
> View attachment 14212329


Nice! I remember you posting about your polar GS 9f and MM300 being a great pair. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wicing said:


> Wow, this one's great!


Almost there...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Wicing said:


> Biggest collection I've ever seen so far!


Thanks my friend, I put alot of times and money in this collection!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Yankee

Most of my collection besides a few others...









Just recently added these three:


----------



## kennkez

Small independent brand from my home country - Philippines


----------



## schumacher62

half of it. the Timex and Bulova portion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surox

Added two new pieces to my collection...


----------



## Surox

Added two new pieces to my collection...
View attachment 14254187


----------



## Porterjrm

What I had out yesterday for strap changes and cleaning









IG @Porterrrrrr


----------



## lavantmj

Here is the bulk of my collection which is mostly Caravelles, Im gonna have to get the others together in front of the camera


----------



## BrookTrout304

My very modest collection. 
The Seiko lifetime mainspring and Waltham were found in my great uncle's collection after he passed. I rotate most of them, but haven't worn the Filson/Shinola in some time and I think the Breda only once (it came in a subscription box and feels cheap, just haven't figured out what to do with it).
I found the two G-Shocks in the woods on two separate backpacking trips.


----------



## TimeDilation

My main watchbox... the current Top 24!


----------



## Drewdoog

Another grail has arrived:


----------



## DC guy

My last SOTC was almost exactly one year ago.

Since then, I traded up my blue Amphibia SE for a Blue Lagoon Samurai and picked up my first mechanical chrono.

Sadly, my beloved Gruen stopped working, so it's in storage along with a croc-leather Slava I reserve for cooler months.

Currently, I've got my watches arranged in pairs, like Noah's ark...









BOTTOM ROW -

Square cases on brown leather:
- Watchuseek GMT project watch
- Soviet era Raketa

Colorful divers on bracelets:
- Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon LE
- Seiko SKXA35

Dress watches:
- Seiko Cocktail Time (JDM, pre-Presage)
- Frederique Constant Classics Automatics

TOP ROW -

Vintage gold watches on brown leather:
- Elgin (1955)
- Bulova Accutron (1969)

Vintage sport watches on NATOs:
- Tissot PR 516 GL
- Certina Argonaut 280

Pilot style watches on fabric:
- Sea-Gull "1963" chrono
- Seiko 5 SRP275

OUTSIDE THE BOX -

Not really a pair:
- Movado Series 800 chrono (quartz)
- Visotex (Portuguese w French movement)

I don't like having more watches than I can fit in the box, and I don't think a bigger box is the solution. I may be selling something off or putting a couple more in storage...


----------



## mconlonx

Casio DW-5600 - beater
Fossil JR-8029 - fun, Corum Bubble homage
NTH Scorpene - diver, superlume, microbrand, Moyota 9015
Seiko SBQJ017 - Travelers GMT, Ti, perpetual calendar
Glycine Combat 6 36mm - GADA, field, Swiss SW200/2824
Seiko SNE031 - dressy, solar
Zim - handwind, vintage, Russian

Pretty happy with SOTC ATM.

Zim needs a strap, and I'm thinking a vintage Air-Look Eulit Perlon... which will end up being more than I paid for the watch. So maybe just a regular perlon...

Sold off Sinn 556A and 6068 to fund an art purchase, and then picked up the Scorpene and Combat 6 with money leftover. Really liking the replacements and they are currently in heavy rotation.

There are still some gaps I'd like to fill -- 12hr bezel, lume dial -- but I've got most of my wants covered for now.


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Nixon, Orient(from wish, so not real), movado, 3 Casio's, Vostok, 2 Seiko's, tommy hilfinger, invicta mod job, Tradition(Sears Roebuck).

I also have several vintage timex watches that I'm working on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

I think I'm 4-5 from being done but be a while before I get there.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I think I'm 4-5 from being done but be a while before I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing. 
4-5 from being done? Really done?


----------



## PartyBees

Got bit by the bug a little over a year ago...









Seiko SNK809
Swatch DBS101
Seiko SKX007
Citizen Eco-Drive BM7190-05A
Casio F-91WM-9ACF


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## juice009

Down to 8 from around 40.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

Been almost two years since my last purchase and never posted an update:









In order of how much I care:

Seiko SBDN035 - Titanium Solar quartz diver, PADI limited edition

Hamilton Kahki Field 42mm

Squale 1545 Heritage - I have the black, blue, and green bezels for this one. Thinking its time to switch out the root beer and can't decide between black and green. Black makes it a pretty decent bb58 homage, I gotta get the cyclops off this watch I've tried a few times and always failed.

Seiko 5 SRP277 - I've gone a long time without wearing this watch much, but just put it back on and am remembering its really a great piece. Just ordered a grey canvas for it that I think might help put it back in regular rotation.

Rodina Automatic - Fun $100 Nomos homage. Ok watch definitely well worth the low price.

Skagen Steel - Pre WIS dead battery, gotta fill the box


----------



## usclassic

Not sure which ones I will be keeping. Swiss Military Invincible and Sea-Gull arrived today. Sea-Gull and several others are in the for sale forum. Wenger will be getting new Renata cell.


----------



## Shogun007

Wrong thread


----------



## Disguise

Just splurged on a new winder and box, instead of having a half-broken winder, another winder, and a storage box. Better to have it all in one spot!








A little overview shot of the whole collection as it stands now. 2 of those are the wife's, rest are all my addiction. And 3 watches are currently in the mail or being sold, so they are not pictured.

*Winders L to R:* 
Winder 1: Doxa Sub 1200T Professional on its bracelet. Love this watch to bits, and bought it to celebrate my PhD. Accompanied by a Breitling Superocean XL (Steelfish). My 2 chunkiest watches combined.
Winder 2: Hamilton IntraMatic 68, the 40mm version, on a Nomos black cordovan perforated strap. Accompanied by a brandless Black Bay GMT version. These are the clockwise winding ones.
Winder 3: Tudor Date Day two-tone, one of my favorite watches, both on its green suede strap, and on the jubilee. And the other fella is a 36mm home-built explorer style on a cork strap with a ST2130 inside.
Winder 4: San Martin Bronze Diver, 40mm, sweet sapphire and lume, and bronze! With a Bambino V3, my first ever automatic that I bought new (and one of the few actually).

*Bottom L to R:*
Timex Expedition resin: light, indiglo, easy to read. And survived several summers camping in the Amazon while out on expeditions.
Raymond Weil: one of my wife's watches
Rolex Air King Ref 5000: wife's nice watch. I do wear it sometimes too, but on an oyster then.
Nomos Club 36: recent addition, not sure if it'll be keepsies, but was hankering for a daily handwinder. And I just love Nomos in general.
LIP/Breitling Ref 2001: rare piece, and bought it for my wedding. This is entirely branded LIP, but built by Breitling with the same parts as the Ref 2001. Willy Breitling was using this tactic to make an entry into the French market in the 50s and 60s. 
Tissot vintage piece: engraved as best-man proposal, special piece.
Breitling B-1: every collection needs 1 luxury quartz, and this is my variant of that. Overbuilt, overspecced, massive, but oh so nice on the wrist.
Tudor Prince Oysterdate: everyday piece, nice gold fluted bezel and gold face.
Tudor Prince Oysterdate: I love Tudor okay. White dial and stainless steel smooth bezel. On original folded link oyster.

That's the collection as of now! Trying to keep it a bit more steady and fixed, I have been exploring a lot of watches in the last 1-2 years, but I am winding down on the need to try out new styles and brands.


----------



## wl1150

awesome


----------



## wl1150

those are crispy


----------



## clbryant1981

Current updated collection. Got my eyes on a couple of new ones....waiting for December probably before pulling the trigger on those.


----------



## wl1150

usclassic said:


> View attachment 14443351
> 
> 
> View attachment 14443353
> 
> 
> View attachment 14443355
> 
> 
> Not sure which ones I will be keeping. Swiss Military Invincible and Sea-Gull arrived today. Sea-Gull and several others are in the for sale forum. Wenger will be getting new Renata cell.


The Alpina is very fresh..


----------



## wl1150

usclassic said:


> View attachment 14443351
> 
> 
> View attachment 14443353
> 
> 
> View attachment 14443355
> 
> 
> Not sure which ones I will be keeping. Swiss Military Invincible and Sea-Gull arrived today. Sea-Gull and several others are in the for sale forum. Wenger will be getting new Renata cell.


The Alpina is very fresh..


----------



## RangelRocha

Here's how my collection stands right now.








Seiko Solar Flightmaster Chronograph - My first watch. This one was the one that got me into this hobby. Its six years old. The only watch I've bought at an AD.








Certina DS2 Certiday Automatic - This was my Grandad watch. This watch was bought new by my uncle to my Grandfather in Geneve, Switzerland when he moved there in the late 1970's. It has a NOS case and it is awaiting a strap.








Seiko Alpinist - One of my grails. Even though I don't wear it often it's a marvel that I cherish very much. I got an OEM Seiko bracelet that fits the watch nicely.








Seiko Divers 200M - The mighty SKX, what can I say? I love the jubilee, the straightforward, no fuss design and the reliability of the watch. Only wore it 5 times in 5 years, for a special occasion.








Dan Henry 1964 Grand Turismo - A little gem to me. The design is amazing. The proportions are perfect and the dial is amazing to look at. A trustworthy VK63 movement helps the watch to be a amazing piece.








Citizen CQ Digi-Ana - This was my Dad's watch. He only uses a FW91 and thus the watch never got any wrist time. I love the size and it pristine.








Orient Blue Ray II - My favorite diver under a lot of money. The dial and the Orient logo marry very well. The bracelet is very good and I love the bezel. Even though it is my favorite diver in my collection and it gets more wrist time than the SKX is doesn't have its magic.








Omikron Jumbo - My dress watch. Calibre Unitas running very strong even though it's losing 12 seconds per day. In pristine condition it is an amazing piece. Small, thin, hand wound and very discreet. Amazing sunburst dial.

And the family photo.








Thanks!


----------



## Rabirnie

RangelRocha said:


> Here's how my collection stands right now.
> 
> View attachment 14478615
> 
> Seiko Solar Flightmaster Chronograph - My first watch. This one was the one that got me into this hobby. Its six years old. The only watch I've bought at an AD.
> 
> View attachment 14478619
> 
> Certina DS2 Certiday Automatic - This was my Grandad watch. This watch was bought new by my uncle to my Grandfather in Geneve, Switzerland when he moved there in the late 1970's. It has a NOS case and it is awaiting a strap.
> 
> View attachment 14478621
> 
> Seiko Alpinist - One of my grails. Even though I don't wear it often it's a marvel that I cherish very much. I got an OEM Seiko bracelet that fits the watch nicely.
> 
> View attachment 14478623
> 
> Seiko Divers 200M - The mighty SKX, what can I say? I love the jubilee, the straightforward, no fuss design and the reliability of the watch. Only wore it 5 times in 5 years, for a special occasion.
> 
> View attachment 14478625
> 
> Dan Henry 1964 Grand Turismo - A little gem to me. The design is amazing. The proportions are perfect and the dial is amazing to look at. A trustworthy VK63 movement helps the watch to be a amazing piece.
> 
> View attachment 14478627
> 
> Citizen CQ Digi-Ana - This was my Dad's watch. He only uses a FW91 and thus the watch never got any wrist time. I love the size and it pristine.
> 
> View attachment 14478629
> 
> Orient Blue Ray II - My favorite diver under a lot of money. The dial and the Orient logo marry very well. The bracelet is very good and I love the bezel. Even though it is my favorite diver in my collection and it gets more wrist time than the SKX is doesn't have its magic.
> 
> View attachment 14478631
> 
> Omikron Jumbo - My dress watch. Calibre Unitas running very strong even though it's losing 12 seconds per day. In pristine condition it is an amazing piece. Small, thin, hand wound and very discreet. Amazing sunburst dial.
> 
> And the family photo.
> View attachment 14478633
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The Certina looks incredible! I keep hoping in vain that my family has some cool vintage pieces, but for this to be in such great condition is unreal. That's my favorite piece from your collection. Enjoy them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

I got bit by the bug two years ago. Here's my small collection: SMP, Sarb 033, Monster, M5610, Combat Sub. Not pictured is my daily beater/work watch MDV106


----------



## RangelRocha

Rabirnie said:


> The Certina looks incredible! I keep hoping in vain that my family has some cool vintage pieces, but for this to be in such great condition is unreal. That's my favorite piece from your collection. Enjoy them all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Certina was pretty rough when I first got it. See the pic below.









Now its in better shape...









Sorry for the off-topic...

Thanks!


----------



## usclassic

Updated watch box - still two incoming.


----------



## gunnersfan16

This is a long time coming, almost 10 years actually!!! Specifically I was a 1L in law school, and saw my first Panerai, which I quickly realized was completely unrealistic! Fast forward a couple (very busy) years and I picked up a watch magazine and was drawn to the Seiko Sea Urchin. Went online and bought one on EBay that day! Didn't know at the time that it would lead to a decade long interest (ok, obsession). Once I had some knowledge under my belt I decided like any good WIS that I needed a grail; I'd say I picked it, but in reality the Speedy chose me! For reasons, I ended up going through tons of f71 classics, until I finally picked up a Speedy at the end of 2016. At its peak, my collection was right around 22, but I just wasn't getting the joy from most of them that I wanted. So I started consolidating until I got here... 3 watches, one for any occasion, each beautifully crafted, unique, and something I'm happy to put on every day! First, the Panerai 005, I guess first impressions do matter bc I still love this design! More importantly it fits great, is functional as hell, fills the dice watch niche, wears well, can handle any strap, and has great presence. Next, is the Nomos Tangente Gangreserv, a reference ya just don't see much around here. Love the simple design and it really does cross the spectrum from professional to casual like a champ. It's understated but always feels special when I put it on. Finally, and most recently is the Tudor Tiger chronograph. I found myself badly wanting another chronograph but wanted something different from the Speedy. The Panda dial, Tudor heritage, sporty looks of this, and the overall cool factor brought me to this. Again, I just love wearing it! I'm not saying this is it for ever, but for now I've gotten rid of the 5 slot watch box and will be a 3 watch guy for quite a while!








n









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Just updates all the pictures, here is the collective one


----------



## Gusten

I have 5 Certina Chronometer.During 1960-68 only 7221 Certina Chronometer were produced (Dr Ranfft)


----------



## Gusten

I have 5 Certina Chronometer.During 1960-68 only 7221 Certina Chronometer were produced (Dr Ranfft)


----------



## usclassic

Last two watches arrived today so collection is now complete.


----------



## Hornet99

usclassic said:


> Last two watches arrived today so collection is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 14515829
> 
> 
> View attachment 14515831
> 
> 
> View attachment 14515835
> 
> 
> View attachment 14515839
> 
> 
> View attachment 14515841


And now your selling it all USC?! what happened since you left us in WPAC? We think you need to come back......


----------



## [email protected]

RangelRocha said:


> Thanks. The Certina was pretty rough when I first got it. See the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 14481779
> 
> 
> Now its in better shape...
> 
> View attachment 14481781
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic...
> 
> Thanks!


looks like a whole diffrent watch, great restoring job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Victorinox infantry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Last time I posted on this thread back in June:








As of today:








Gone:
- Deep Blue Tritdiver T-100
- Seiko SRPC44 Golden Turtle
- Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle

Arrived:
- Nodus Avalon 
- Borealis Portus Cale
- Borealis Cascais 
- Magrette Moana Pacific Pro G14
- Deep Blue DayNight Bronze


----------



## SteamJ

It's been a while since I've been able to say this but I'm in a very happy place with my collection right now.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

SteamJ said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to say this but I'm in a very happy place with my collection right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very nice collection!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee

A few out and a few in since the last time I posted them.

I'm trying to keep myself to just the two boxes...one for dress(ier), one for casual...









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone

Do you wear the Victorinox Inoxes a lot?

I sneak around them for a while now...


----------



## TheOracle

Toy-Box b-)

*Left to Right Top to Bottom:*

1. Breitling Chrono Avenger Titaniun (Leonardo Dicaprio "Blood Diamond" watch.

2. Russian Polarnie

3. Hamilton Flintridge (LE)

4. Breitling Galactic Unitime Sleek T

5. Breitling ChronoSpace Evo Night Mission

6. Seiko SKX 009J

7. Seiko SNA 413 "FlightMaster Panda"

8. Seiko 6138-8020 (1974)

9. Seiko SARB 033

10. Hamilton JazzMaster Viewmatic

11. Hamilton JazzMaster GMT (LE)

12. Glycine Airman "Base 22"

*Not Included*

Bunch of G-Shocks Square


----------



## Sonar

Yankee said:


> A few out and a few in since the last time I posted them.
> 
> I'm trying to keep myself to just the two boxes...one for dress(ier), one for casual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Why would you get 4 INOX's? Its been my only watch for years and i cant really imagine liking it THAT much

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee

Sonar said:


> Why would you get 4 INOX's? Its been my only watch for years and i cant really imagine liking it THAT much
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Because I can.

?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGY

Hi guys. I want to show you the core of my collection.


----------



## Cougar17

As I had to reset the time on my quartz watches because of Daylight Saving Time (why does my state still follow that?), I decided to do a "State of the Collection." I won't describe each watch (feeling too lazy for that), I will say that this year definitely saw some changes. I sold 7 or 8 watches (might sell two more), and added three watches. Here it is currently:









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

Cougar17 said:


> As I had to reset the time on my quartz watches because of Daylight Saving Time (why does my state still follow that?), I decided to do a "State of the Collection." I won't describe each watch (feeling too lazy for that), I will say that this year definitely saw some changes. I sold 7 or 8 watches (might sell two more), and added three watches. Here it is currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Took those pics and forgot the watch I was wearing. Sheesh! Here it is, last, but not least.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Pizzle

I have to say that this is one of the finest collections I’ve seen on here. I love the mix of. Reigning, Hamilton, and Seiko, and the mix of interest once pieces with more subdued ones. Great collection you should be proud of.


----------



## Bmullenix

Hello everyone! I've enjoyed watches since I was young but only recently got into automatics rather than quartz watches. I joined this forum in the process of doing research before buying a new watch - got bitten hard by the bug in the process. The ensuing binge added a bunch of new watches at once and I've got a long list of others I'm drooling over. You've probably heard the same story from others here too...

From L to R
Top Row
1. Swiss Army Alliance - had since c. 2003, just revived it with a new battery and band
2. Citizen BM8180-03E - daily beater for a long time, still running strong
3. Phoibos PX002C - probably should've waited to get an automatic but love the quality and look. Great value
4. Seiko 7002-700a - first purchase in the binge; might not be totally authentic but I learned a good lesson in the process and like it all the same
5. MWW Equinox Pilot - newest acquisition; now in MWW collection mode! (great time to start now that there's only one new one left to come, right?)

Bottom Row
6. Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E - another one I've had for a long time but now taking a back seat to some of the others
7. Orient Grandeur - I'm a sucker for rectangular watches and a good deal
8. Seiko 6602-9982 - manual wind from 1968. NOS and newly serviced. Jeweler I got it from also has a 66-7109 that I'll want to add at some point
9. Citizen NH8385-11E - would've thought it would be too big for my wrist but I just love this thing on a NATO 
10. (not pictured) Seiko 6139-7100 Helmet - bought on eBay and it's gotten some rusty guts so (probably) saving for a while until I can have it resuscitated. Another lesson learned that eBay and vintage watches are a dangerous place


----------



## scubaboy60

Just got this Glycine Combat, a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## scubaboy60

And this one


----------



## Cougar17

Bmullenix said:


> Hello everyone! I've enjoyed watches since I was young but only recently got into automatics rather than quartz watches. I joined this forum in the process of doing research before buying a new watch - got bitten hard by the bug in the process. The ensuing binge added a bunch of new watches at once and I've got a long list of others I'm drooling over. You've probably heard the same story from others here too...
> 
> From L to R
> Top Row
> 1. Swiss Army Alliance - had since c. 2003, just revived it with a new battery and band
> 2. Citizen BM8180-03E - daily beater for a long time, still running strong
> 3. Phoibos PX002C - probably should've waited to get an automatic but love the quality and look. Great value
> 4. Seiko 7002-700a - first purchase in the binge; might not be totally authentic but I learned a good lesson in the process and like it all the same
> 5. MWW Equinox Pilot - newest acquisition; now in MWW collection mode! (great time to start now that there's only one new one left to come, right?)
> 
> Bottom Row
> 6. Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E - another one I've had for a long time but now taking a back seat to some of the others
> 7. Orient Grandeur - I'm a sucker for rectangular watches and a good deal
> 8. Seiko 6602-9982 - manual wind from 1968. NOS and newly serviced. Jeweler I got it from also has a 66-7109 that I'll want to add at some point
> 9. Citizen NH8385-11E - would've thought it would be too big for my wrist but I just love this thing on a NATO
> 10. (not pictured) Seiko 6139-7100 Helmet - bought on eBay and it's gotten some rusty guts so (probably) saving for a while until I can have it resuscitated. Another lesson learned that eBay and vintage watches are a dangerous place
> 
> View attachment 14606137
> 
> 
> View attachment 14606161
> 
> 
> View attachment 14606163


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Its been a busy 6 weeks. Eleven out and eleven in. This was never planned, it just happened. Anyway, this is the up to date picture


----------



## cygnus atratus

Time for a tidy up 
Put a few away to make room for some more incoming......


----------



## ezcamper

It's been a busy year. The collection really started in earnest in March. I'm still figuring out what I like sizes, styles etc. 
My wife has encouraged this hobby in place of my old VW addiction. Watches take up less room, don't require gas or insurance. They will require servicing at some point. :-(

Top row (left to right)
* Q Timex 1979
* Fossil VW watch (I have too many old VWs, so this is my VW show watch)
* Seiko Presage SARX045 
* Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic
* Vaer Heritage

Row 2
* Vostok Amphibian "scuba dude" 420634
* Dan Henry 1970 Watch & Worn LE
* Seiko "Bottle cap" SRPC61 (this was just a great deal and I like the unique design)
* Seiko 7002
* Seiko SKX009 (just cuz you have to, right? Regardless I love this watch)

Row 3
* Timex weekender
* Timex MK1 (too cheap to pass up. Good beater)
* Timex Dynabeat 1970s
* Timex Dynabeat Diver 1974 (needs a lot of work to bring it back, the reason I have been steering away from vintage watches lately)
* Casio F-91w (like the watches I had as a kid)

Row 4
* Timex Marlin demonstrator 1950s (one of my most accir
* Timex Marlin 1967 ( the watch that started this whole thing)
* Timex automatic 1964 (Viscount)
* Bulova Caravelle 1971
* Casio AE1200WHD-1A (really like the size of this watch)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## SimOS X




----------



## gav1230

Current lineup. Casio Royale, G-Shock DW5600, Vostok Komanderskie, Orient Mako, Tissot Vissodate, Seiko SNK805, Miansai watch, and Omega SMP300


----------



## danshort

My collection has exploded a little bit over the last year. A few things are pretty clear looking at this. I like divers and bracelets a lot, I'm not a nato guy, I like Seiko and Hamilton and lastly, I may have a problem.









Going from top left, I have: Seiko Solar Tuna, Vostok Scuba Dude (waiting on a red bezel), Deep Blue Master 1000, Steinhart Ocean One GMT, Helson Skindiver, Seiko Sumo, Turtle, Samurai Save the Ocean, SKX007, Gen 1 Orange Monster, Mini Turtle, Geckota Racing Chrono, Hamilton Pan Europe, Seiko SRPC13, Hamilton Navy Pioneer, Presage Cocktail Time, Timex GPS Running watch, Hamilton Khaki Auto, Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, Seiko Alpinist, Hamilton Khaki Pilot, Laco Leipzig.

I'm going to slow down for a while and take a breather but the 2 things I would like to add in the future are a higher end Seiko diver and the grail watch is the Speedmaster. Oh, and I'm going to replace that Timex with a Garmin pretty soon because it's not holding a charge very well anymore. I'll be sad to see it go because it's logged over 10,000 miles with me.


----------



## wanner69

Monsters









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper

wanner69 said:


> Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Awesome collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69

ezcamper said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ezcamper

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa

Current collection, Artego 500m, Maratac SR-1, Alpha Pilot, Citizen Promaster BN0150, Alba Titanium Military Field Watch, Armida A12, Armida A1, Maratac SR-1 "BlackBird"....


----------



## argonaute2

I think I like dive watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

argonaute2 said:


> I think I like dive watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I'm wearing the same STO version right now.


----------



## fyioska

Duro arrived today to complete the box. Think I have most bases covered...for now!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Squirrel Murphy said:


> I got bit by the bug two years ago. Here's my small collection: SMP, Sarb 033, Monster, M5610, Combat Sub. Not pictured is my daily beater/work watch MDV106


Really like this, good variety for different occassions and quality pieces.


----------



## akahrt

Finally put something together to display (and limit) my collection. I was trying to keep only one of each manufacturer but there are two digital casios and the 7002 mod is a sieko, as is the Chrono. I have color on my mind but not sure if I'll add anything red or not.


----------



## sf16

Seiko SKX009, bezel faded
Damasko DA36
Bulova Super Seville, TV dial DD
Seiko 6138 Jumbo

Love this part of my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong

Except for 2 dresswatches, this is my current collection.
They are all 41mm;


----------



## Valksing

akahrt said:


> Finally put something together to display (and limit) my collection. I was trying to keep only one of each manufacturer but there are two digital casios and the 7002 mod is a sieko, as is the Chrono. I have color on my mind but not sure if I'll add anything red or not.


Wow I love this! Nice display!


----------



## Valksing

akahrt said:


> Finally put something together to display (and limit) my collection. I was trying to keep only one of each manufacturer but there are two digital casios and the 7002 mod is a sieko, as is the Chrono. I have color on my mind but not sure if I'll add anything red or not.


Wow I love this! Nice display!


----------



## horvy04

I actually just posted this in the Public Forum earlier today:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/current-state-collection-what-does-yours-look-like-also-looking-suggestions-5109615.html


----------



## horvy04

Hey Everyone,

I actually just posted this in the Public Forum:

Sorry, this is going to be a long post as it's been a while since I've really posted anything on here and I wanted to get back to writing. Well, I took about 3 years or so off from buying a watch, but with buying a new house, having another child, my habit took a bit of a back seat. Now that we're settled back down, I've somehow managed to purchase 6 new to me watches in the last month or less (Gotta catch up on that lost time!). Basically, this post is me getting my bearings on the state of my collection and your thoughts on what I have/what I should add. I will say, I don't want to have any more watches than my box can hold (12). I currently have 10 in there (many others just laying around but totally worthless to me). Some are priceless to me, while others were less than $20 shipped from the bay. All in all, I'm looking for some suggestions as to how to fill the last 2 places, or if I should sell a couple of the others to buy something a bit nicer.

First, here's the whole collection:









I'll go in order of what I have from top left to bottom right&#8230;.First watch (and one that I will never let out of my sight was it was given to me by my grandfather before he passed away.) This is an Omega Automatic from the mid 70's given to my grandfather by Standard Oil/Amoco/BP to celebrate his 42 years of working there:









Up next, I've got a watch I found on the bay quite a few years ago and I know basically nothing about it, other than it has a small seconds hand, and that's what I was looking for at the time (I still love this classic styling). It is a Jean Cardot with an "Unbreakable mainspring". Other than that, I just know it's old:









Third in this list is a watch that I just picked up, and I'm not sure I like or not, but HAVE to have at least one of in my collection. This is a birth month/year watch&#8230;It is a Seiko 5 6309-5510. I NEED (not really, but really want to have one) to have a birth month/year watch in my collection, and this has been the only one I could find so far in the 5 + years I've been looking for one. I wanted to keep it under $500, and this was well below that of the bay. It's nothing special and it's a colossal pain in the rear to set the time and can only be wound by shaking it&#8230;.Anyways, here's that watch:







Next is one of 2 Vostoks I bought on a whim recently. It is definitely nothing special as the crown is super loose and it runs a bit slow. All I know it is that it is a Signal Corps Komandirskie:







Up next is one of my favorite watches that I own and also one of the newest (and newest to me (thanks reddit)). It's the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Not really anything to say about this venerable piece of kit that hasn't been said before, so here it is:







Next, this is something that I found while I was looking for a Khaki (purchased 2 minutes before the Khaki). It's a Marathon (not sure which model, but it is a field watch with tritium lume that was made around June 2000. It's got an ETA movement and keeps decent time. It's a bit small on the wrist for me, but I do like it:







The next one is another favorite of many that I had to experience. I will say, at first, I thought I was sent a defective watch as I couldn't figure out how to wind it. Thankfully, after a quick google search, I found out that the SKX007 isn't a hand winder at all, just like the 6309 Seiko above. I bought it like this (modded a bit), with an orange dial, exhibition back, blue titanium cerakote. I thought it was different and I liked it&#8230;For the price, I thought why not and bought it off a user on reddit:







The next one I've got was the last watch I purchased before taking time off from even looking for a new timepiece. It's a Spinnaker Fleuss. I've got a million (not literally, only orange, black, white, and red) different quick release straps for this, and for some reason, I wanted an orange one. I ordered that orange strap, literally 3 hours before I bought the SKX007. Anyways, it's a nice watch that I've worn every day until I bought the latest 6&#8230;I believe it's got the Seiko NH35A movement in it, so it should work for a while.







Ah, this next watch&#8230;The first watch I bought after joining this forum several years ago. It is nothing special (AT ALL), but, for some reason, it holds a special place in my heart. I wore it every day in this configuration since the day I got it (took the bracelet off immediately and put on the NATO), well, until I bought the Spinnaker. It's been through hell with me, my kids have worn it from time to time and beaten it up quite a bit, but it still just works&#8230;(trying to imitate James May's Dacia Sandero voice) It's the Steel Bagelsport Submariner "homage"&#8230;When I got this thing, it was the "talk of the town" and I can see why&#8230;.It was relatively cheap, looked somewhat decent, other than basically all the text on the dial, and it just works, no matter what you do to it (at least in my case).







The last one on this list, and also another new to me one is the Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier. Another one that has a loose crown, but I like it. It was another under $20 from the bay.








All in all, I like what I have, but I would be willing to give up many of these watches&#8230;Out of what I have, I'd probably (at least for now) hold on to the Steel Bagelsport (mainly because it really is worthless, and because a lot of my biggest life events happened with this watch on my wrist), the Spinnaker (just a nice workhorse that I can dress up/down), the Hamilton (I love it), and the Omega (will NEVER leave my possession). The others, I can do without, but I would need to replace the birth month/year watch with another (which I really want to do). The SKX007, for now, I like, but I'm sure I could see myself getting rid of it for something. The others, I don't have any attachment to at all.

So, to any/all of you reading this, I have 2 (maybe more, if I sell some of these) spots left in my box, what should I look for? I'm not a huge fan of chronographs, and I don't like GIANT watches (maybe 42-44mm or less would be ideal for me). My grail is a Planet Ocean, but that is something that I think I'll treat myself to for my 40[SUP]th[/SUP] or 50[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday (depending on my situation at the time). I don't really have a large budget (probably under $500 to fill the spots). I'm not sure what I'm missing, but I'm looking for suggestions.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and for any suggestions you may have....I'd love to see what you all have in your collections!


----------



## EPK

horvy04 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I actually just posted this in the Public Forum:
> 
> Sorry, this is going to be a long post as it's been a while since I've really posted anything on here and I wanted to get back to writing. Well, I took about 3 years or so off from buying a watch, but with buying a new house, having another child, my habit took a bit of a back seat. Now that we're settled back down, I've somehow managed to purchase 6 new to me watches in the last month or less (Gotta catch up on that lost time!). Basically, this post is me getting my bearings on the state of my collection and your thoughts on what I have/what I should add. I will say, I don't want to have any more watches than my box can hold (12). I currently have 10 in there (many others just laying around but totally worthless to me). Some are priceless to me, while others were less than $20 shipped from the bay. All in all, I'm looking for some suggestions as to how to fill the last 2 places, or if I should sell a couple of the others to buy something a bit nicer.
> 
> First, here's the whole collection:
> 
> View attachment 14790071
> 
> 
> I'll go in order of what I have from top left to bottom right&#8230;.First watch (and one that I will never let out of my sight was it was given to me by my grandfather before he passed away.) This is an Omega Automatic from the mid 70's given to my grandfather by Standard Oil/Amoco/BP to celebrate his 42 years of working there:
> 
> View attachment 14790075
> 
> 
> Up next, I've got a watch I found on the bay quite a few years ago and I know basically nothing about it, other than it has a small seconds hand, and that's what I was looking for at the time (I still love this classic styling). It is a Jean Cardot with an "Unbreakable mainspring". Other than that, I just know it's old:
> 
> View attachment 14790079
> 
> 
> Third in this list is a watch that I just picked up, and I'm not sure I like or not, but HAVE to have at least one of in my collection. This is a birth month/year watch&#8230;It is a Seiko 5 6309-5510. I NEED (not really, but really want to have one) to have a birth month/year watch in my collection, and this has been the only one I could find so far in the 5 + years I've been looking for one. I wanted to keep it under $500, and this was well below that of the bay. It's nothing special and it's a colossal pain in the rear to set the time and can only be wound by shaking it&#8230;.Anyways, here's that watch:
> View attachment 14790081
> 
> Next is one of 2 Vostoks I bought on a whim recently. It is definitely nothing special as the crown is super loose and it runs a bit slow. All I know it is that it is a Signal Corps Komandirskie:
> View attachment 14790083
> 
> Up next is one of my favorite watches that I own and also one of the newest (and newest to me (thanks reddit)). It's the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Not really anything to say about this venerable piece of kit that hasn't been said before, so here it is:
> View attachment 14790087
> 
> Next, this is something that I found while I was looking for a Khaki (purchased 2 minutes before the Khaki). It's a Marathon (not sure which model, but it is a field watch with tritium lume that was made around June 2000. It's got an ETA movement and keeps decent time. It's a bit small on the wrist for me, but I do like it:
> View attachment 14790089
> 
> The next one is another favorite of many that I had to experience. I will say, at first, I thought I was sent a defective watch as I couldn't figure out how to wind it. Thankfully, after a quick google search, I found out that the SKX007 isn't a hand winder at all, just like the 6309 Seiko above. I bought it like this (modded a bit), with an orange dial, exhibition back, blue titanium cerakote. I thought it was different and I liked it&#8230;For the price, I thought why not and bought it off a user on reddit:
> View attachment 14790091
> 
> The next one I've got was the last watch I purchased before taking time off from even looking for a new timepiece. It's a Spinnaker Fleuss. I've got a million (not literally, only orange, black, white, and red) different quick release straps for this, and for some reason, I wanted an orange one. I ordered that orange strap, literally 3 hours before I bought the SKX007. Anyways, it's a nice watch that I've worn every day until I bought the latest 6&#8230;I believe it's got the Seiko NH35A movement in it, so it should work for a while.
> View attachment 14790093
> 
> Ah, this next watch&#8230;The first watch I bought after joining this forum several years ago. It is nothing special (AT ALL), but, for some reason, it holds a special place in my heart. I wore it every day in this configuration since the day I got it (took the bracelet off immediately and put on the NATO), well, until I bought the Spinnaker. It's been through hell with me, my kids have worn it from time to time and beaten it up quite a bit, but it still just works&#8230;(trying to imitate James May's Dacia Sandero voice) It's the Steel Bagelsport Submariner "homage"&#8230;When I got this thing, it was the "talk of the town" and I can see why&#8230;.It was relatively cheap, looked somewhat decent, other than basically all the text on the dial, and it just works, no matter what you do to it (at least in my case).
> View attachment 14790097
> 
> The last one on this list, and also another new to me one is the Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier. Another one that has a loose crown, but I like it. It was another under $20 from the bay.
> View attachment 14790099
> 
> 
> All in all, I like what I have, but I would be willing to give up many of these watches&#8230;Out of what I have, I'd probably (at least for now) hold on to the Steel Bagelsport (mainly because it really is worthless, and because a lot of my biggest life events happened with this watch on my wrist), the Spinnaker (just a nice workhorse that I can dress up/down), the Hamilton (I love it), and the Omega (will NEVER leave my possession). The others, I can do without, but I would need to replace the birth month/year watch with another (which I really want to do). The SKX007, for now, I like, but I'm sure I could see myself getting rid of it for something. The others, I don't have any attachment to at all.
> 
> So, to any/all of you reading this, I have 2 (maybe more, if I sell some of these) spots left in my box, what should I look for? I'm not a huge fan of chronographs, and I don't like GIANT watches (maybe 42-44mm or less would be ideal for me). My grail is a Planet Ocean, but that is something that I think I'll treat myself to for my 40[SUP]th[/SUP] or 50[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday (depending on my situation at the time). I don't really have a large budget (probably under $500 to fill the spots). I'm not sure what I'm missing, but I'm looking for suggestions.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this and for any suggestions you may have....I'd love to see what you all have in your collections!


The Vostok crowns are supposed to wobble. It protects the movement in the event that the crown is knocked when it's screwed down. They have a clutch.

Go to the sticky at the top of the Russian forum to learn more.

I hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac

akahrt said:


> Finally put something together to display (and limit) my collection. I was trying to keep only one of each manufacturer but there are two digital casios and the 7002 mod is a sieko, as is the Chrono. I have color on my mind but not sure if I'll add anything red or not.


What an awesome looking display. The wood really adds a nice warmth!


----------



## Dedan

Completed the box


----------



## Shogun007

wp


----------



## BNR

My complete collection.


----------



## mconlonx

Current collection









Top: Seiko SNE031, NTH Scorpéne Nomad, Casio G-Shock DW5600
Middle: Seiko 5 SNK809/656 mod, San Martin 6105 bronze
Bottom: Momentum Atlas 38mm, Vostok Amphibia 420374.

Not.pictured: Heimdallr 6105 being modded, 36mm ebay Explorer case build, and Seiko SNA139 (needs repair)

Pretty happy with where things are at and looking to end up...


----------



## Krsitoffer

My 6 favourites, Feel as if my collection is "done" as of now, there are lots of watches i kind of want, but the ones i lust over are all way beyond my budget

From left to right 
Certina DS Podium GMT (Quarts)
Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9ER
Casio G-Shock GW-9400
Casio Edifice EQW-T670PB-1AJF
Seiko Save the ocean "Monster" SBDY45
Seiko "Samurai" SRPC07


----------



## Siddy

Current collection:


----------



## v8chrono

My current affordables /day to day collection, soon to be joined by a Spinnaker Hull...

Top left to right - Benyar 5140, Pagani 1617 (with Seiko Mecha-quartz VK64), Vostok Rocket N1, Tissot Seastar, Sorna worldtimer auto.
Bottom left to right - CCCP Aurora auto (Seiko), Tissot Sovereign, Fortis Classic Cosmonaut, Seiko Blue Turtle, DeTomaso Perugia alarm

View attachment 14822683


----------



## clbryant1981

I've moved a few in and out, this is the current state of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Mrs-ish mconlonx's collection. Happens to be all Seiko at the moment, but she's expresses interest in a Vostok Scuba Dude...


----------



## MAD777

deleted double post


----------



## MAD777

A little bit of everything in my collection. My objective was to have variety at an affordable price. I think they range from a bit less than $100 to $300

P.S. I should take photography lessons, LOL.


----------



## juice009

Here is my current collection.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

I've reached a state of equilibrium. 
I wear all of my watches about equally. Of all those I've let go, I most miss my Bulova Moon, and Seiko Turtle - especially with its domed (modded) sapphire glass. But they were just to large for my current tastes.

In the longterm, I'm looking to get a Quartz GS. I'm also thinking about a Tudor BB and letting a couple of the divers go. 
Short term I'm probably in line for an affordable bronze diver, and also an orange, or a yellow dialed affordable diver.









Seiko SARB065 Cocktail
Hamilton Khaki 
CWard Jump Hour
Glycine Moonphase

Squale 30atmos GMT
CWard C600 Trident
Glycine Combat 
Glycine Combat


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Took me 11 years to get to this point.My Quartz Drive collection is done,my Hand Wind collection is done & finally got my Automatic Divers down to 5 essential pieces with 2 additions coming this year & something next year to "rule them all".
The entire collection is based on"type & color" & breaks down as follows:
PVD/Orange Diver:Fortis...
Tool Diveramasko...
Green Diver:Squale...
Blue Divereep Blue...
White Diver(the Zodiac Super Seawolf Creamsicle out for service)...
Dress-Quartz:Jiusko...
Quartz Tool Diver:MWC...
G&G Solar Diver:Seiko...
Historic Military Diver:WWII Canteen Diver homage,Hand Wind...
Historic Military:Type B Pilot,Hand Wind...
Marine Chronometer:Tisell,Hand Wind...
Upcoming additions include:
PVD/Yellow Diver:Squale...
PVD/Old Radium Diver:UnDone custom No Date...
Those 2 will complete the basic collection leaving 1 spot for something REALLY special,possibly an Omega Seamaster 300 Grey/Blue on bracelet.


----------



## bigmatt17073

The majority of the daily wearers.


----------



## DMCBanshee

With the new incoming, box is full again


----------



## schumacher62

most of one category which keeps
me infatuated: timex perpetual calendar watches. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

fyioska said:


> Duro arrived today to complete the box. Think I have most bases covered...for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Well it's funny how much it can change over a few months. Duro still present but not in shot.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

Which collection are you referring to?

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Kubby

Went to Ikea, before the restrictions, and bought me one o' these. Then the Light shop online to make it glow.

































K.


----------



## Tjcdas

Tanker G1 said:


> Got this toolbox at Sam's on sale for $39 with the intention of using it in the garage as an actual toolbox. But then...
> 
> View attachment 8637562
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637570
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637578
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637586
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637594
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637602
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637610
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637618
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637626


Nice!


----------



## guspech750

Kubby said:


> Went to Ikea, before the restrictions, and bought me one o' these. Then the Light shop online to make it glow.
> 
> View attachment 15011897
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011909
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011907
> 
> 
> K.


So freaking awesome!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Tanker G1 said:


> Got this toolbox at Sam's on sale for $39 with the intention of using it in the garage as an actual toolbox. But then...
> 
> View attachment 8637562
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637570
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637578
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637586
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637594
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637602
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637610
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637618
> 
> 
> View attachment 8637626


That's bad ass!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fredrikfencke

First of all - Hi! New here... I've been reading the forum every now and then. Often when researching a potential new watch, I've googled the model followed by "watchuseek" to see what people are saying about it.

I figured this would be a good place to start.









1. Seiko Giugiaro Spirit SCED041. Sure, it's a bit of a novelty piece. But it's still getting quite a lot of time on the wrist.

2. Junkers mechanical chronograph. I believe the model is called 6204, but I might be misremembering.

3. Bulova Chronograph C. Or "Stars and Striped", as it's better known. This is the reissue that came out a couple of years ago. It's obviously too big for my 6.5" wrist, with its 46mm diameter. But I still really enjoy it.

4. Citizen Promaster automatic. I still own a SKX, but I've barely worn it since I got this one about a year ago.

5. Vintage Timex. Whenever I wear a dress watch, it's usually this one on either a brown or black leather strap.

6. A beater G-Shock. The G-Shock's tend to circulate quite quickly in and out of the collection. They're just easy to both buy and sell. At the moment, I have two 6900 - one black and one white.


----------



## Siddy

Kubby said:


> Went to Ikea, before the restrictions, and bought me one o' these. Then the Light shop online to make it glow.
> 
> View attachment 15011897
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011909
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011907
> 
> 
> K.


I love the lighting, been thinking of doing something similar myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kubby

guspech750 said:


> So freaking awesome!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.





Siddy said:


> I love the lighting, been thinking of doing something similar myself. Thanks for sharing.


Many thanks for the kind comments chaps, Appreciated!

K.


----------



## Dedan

fredrikfencke said:


> First of all - Hi! New here... I've been reading the forum every now and then. Often when researching a potential new watch, I've googled the model followed by "watchuseek" to see what people are saying about it.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to start.
> 
> View attachment 15029097
> 
> 
> 1. Seiko Giugiaro Spirit SCED041. Sure, it's a bit of a novelty piece. But it's still getting quite a lot of time on the wrist.
> 
> 2. Junkers mechanical chronograph. I believe the model is called 6204, but I might be misremembering.
> 
> 3. Bulova Chronograph C. Or "Stars and Striped", as it's better known. This is the reissue that came out a couple of years ago. It's obviously too big for my 6.5" wrist, with its 46mm diameter. But I still really enjoy it.
> 
> 4. Citizen Promaster automatic. I still own a SKX, but I've barely worn it since I got this one about a year ago.
> 
> 5. Vintage Timex. Whenever I wear a dress watch, it's usually this one on either a brown or black leather strap.
> 
> 6. A beater G-Shock. The G-Shock's tend to circulate quite quickly in and out of the collection. They're just easy to both buy and sell. At the moment, I have two 6900 - one black and one white.


Welcome! Great collection!


----------



## Siddy

fredrikfencke said:


> First of all - Hi! New here... I've been reading the forum every now and then. Often when researching a potential new watch, I've googled the model followed by "watchuseek" to see what people are saying about it.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to start.
> 
> View attachment 15029097
> 
> 
> 1. Seiko Giugiaro Spirit SCED041. Sure, it's a bit of a novelty piece. But it's still getting quite a lot of time on the wrist.
> 
> 2. Junkers mechanical chronograph. I believe the model is called 6204, but I might be misremembering.
> 
> 3. Bulova Chronograph C. Or "Stars and Striped", as it's better known. This is the reissue that came out a couple of years ago. It's obviously too big for my 6.5" wrist, with its 46mm diameter. But I still really enjoy it.
> 
> 4. Citizen Promaster automatic. I still own a SKX, but I've barely worn it since I got this one about a year ago.
> 
> 5. Vintage Timex. Whenever I wear a dress watch, it's usually this one on either a brown or black leather strap.
> 
> 6. A beater G-Shock. The G-Shock's tend to circulate quite quickly in and out of the collection. They're just easy to both buy and sell. At the moment, I have two 6900 - one black and one white.


Thanks for sharing, I'm really liking the look of that Bulova. I'll have to look into it a bit more.


----------



## fredrikfencke

Siddy said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm really liking the look of that Bulova. I'll have to look into it a bit more.


There's a great thread on it in the Bulova/Accutron forum. It's a divisive piece, because of its size. But the lug design makes it wear a lot smaller than 46mm might sound. And in a way, I think blowing it up a bit makes it a better reissue. I believe the original model measured 42mm, which must have been on the larger side in the early 70s.


----------



## Siddy

fredrikfencke said:


> There's a great thread on it in the Bulova/Accutron forum. It's a divisive piece, because of its size. But the lug design makes it wear a lot smaller than 46mm might sound. And in a way, I think blowing it up a bit makes it a better reissue. I believe the original model measured 42mm, which must have been on the larger side in the early 70s.


I don't mind the size. I was looking for a black one last night and then realized one does not exist unfortunately. Though I guess it wouldn't make sense with a nickname like Stars and Striped.


----------



## Miggyd87

Hello all, long time lurker here.

I am into, what I like to call, super affordables. The sub $200 arena of the watch market. I am always interested in value for money.

F71 really feels like a home away from home.

Here is a list of my watches as of 4/20/20

1. Loreo L9021G (Loreo Submariner)
2. Electric 0W10 (Nato Officer)
3. Citizen AW1150-07E (Drive AR 2.0)
4. Orient AA0200CW (Mako USA II)
5. Pagani Design PD-1644 (Pagani Daytona)
6. Cadisen C1032
7. Timex T49804 (Expedition Trail Field)


----------



## Miggyd87

Click fail.....see above


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15062771


 WOW,I
Just can't fathom having this many watches,I'm at 14 now & wondering if I can live with half that many...On average how often do they ALL get worn?


----------



## TimeDilation

E8ArmyDiver said:


> WOW,I
> Just can't fathom having this many watches,I'm at 14 now & wondering if I can live with half that many...On average how often do they ALL get worn?


Ha ha, yeah it changes all the time. Sometimes a watch won't be worn for a month or two, but the favorite ones never go more than a couple weeks. I like having the choices every day. For me it's a watch "collection", yes, I love wearing them, but it's not about wearing them ALL. Everyone approaches watch collecting differently. I don't even think about how many.


----------



## Siddy

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15062771


Nice collection! Thanks for sharing.

I'm kind of close to filling up my 24 watch box and I look forward to taking a pic when I do.


----------



## clbryant1981




----------



## joedevivre

clbryant1981 said:


> View attachment 15066739


I feel like you're missing an opportunity to have a bracelet box and a leather box.


----------



## Balcorn80

Detroit Mint Islander
Nh35-powered 6105 homage with a cool opaline dial, 45mm

Island Watches Diver
Nh35-powered 300m diver 
I bought this due to the PacMan dial and large square shape. My Grail is a pacman-dialed Nivada\Croton Depthmaster, and this was affordable. I did not realize how large this 44m square chunk of steel would wear, but I like it.

Invicta 8926 modded with 8926LE dial and Seiko srpa21 hands

Nivada Fibre Star
Vintage 38mm handwind 
This was my 2nd purchase. I wanted a vintage Swiss made watch, and this one was weird, whacky, working, and $65.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Finally took the time to do this in one pic.


----------



## catsteeth

The Watch Ho said:


> Finally took the time to do this in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 15082185


Mr Ho.

That is very impressive !!

I love playing spot the watch, is it too late to take a plan/face on shot from above. Your camera is very good so the picture can be expanded somewhat to look closer at each watch. I'd love to identify some of them.

How do you cope with owning so many watches? More than 9 or 10 and it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## The Watch Ho

catsteeth said:


> Mr Ho.
> 
> That is very impressive !!
> 
> I love playing spot the watch, is it too late to take a plan/face on shot from above. Your camera is very good so the picture can be expanded somewhat to look closer at each watch. I'd love to identify some of them.
> 
> How do you cope with owning so many watches? More than 9 or 10 and it makes me uncomfortable.


So I force myself to wear a different watch every day. I dont wear a watch again until I have gone through all of them. Here are some more pics so you can look all you want.


----------



## soulbazz

The Watch Ho said:


> So I force myself to wear a different watch every day. I dont wear a watch again until I have gone through all of them. Here are some more pics so you can look all you want.


Very cool! What does your storage system look like? Do you have multiple watch boxes?


----------



## The Watch Ho

soulbazz said:


> Very cool! What does your storage system look like? Do you have multiple watch boxes?


well they are all in a big drawer. After they are worn I put them in 2 smaller drawers. Big drawer empty, pick from small drawers and fill up big drawer again, then repeat.


----------



## househalfman

The Watch Ho said:


> Finally took the time to do this in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 15082185


When I saw this picture I told myself "that must be over 50!"

I counted and it's over 100!!!


----------



## The Watch Ho

househalfman said:


> When I saw this picture I told myself "that must be over 50!"
> 
> I counted and it's over 100!!!


134. I should have said that so people didn't have to count.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

dustpilot said:


> Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.
> 4-5 from being done? Really done?


Thanks just saw this! Yeah. I'd like a Urushi dial Seiko, white enamel dial Seiko, all purpose black diver, probably a Christopher Ward 42mm C60, moonphase so again a CW, a titanium diver again a CW but in blue and 1 higher end piece. As of now I'd love for it to be either the Oris Propilot X or a new Breitling Chronomat with either the copper dial or a steel and gold which would check a gold watch too. And if not that a gold watch. I guess my finish line is 6 or 7 then lol. I think I would hit all the major boxes then. I'd be tempted for sure for others but I really think I'd be satisfied. I have some pieces I don't wear and could move out too. Just been too lazy to post them.

Also here is an update with my Squale Coke Ceramica GMT which checked the Coke GMT box.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

The Watch Ho said:


> Finally took the time to do this in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 15082185


WOW, 131 watches in one bed. Really impressive.


----------



## alex_oz

The Watch Ho said:


> Finally took the time to do this in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 15082185


Holy Molly! Now imagine selling all these and buying one Submariner))


----------



## The Watch Ho

alex_oz said:


> Holy Molly! Now imagine selling all these and buying one Submariner))


wouldn't cover the cost probably. I like variety.


----------



## yankeexpress

alex_oz said:


> Holy Molly! Now imagine selling all these and buying one Submariner))


Bad thought, awful idea.


----------



## alex_oz

The Watch Ho said:


> wouldn't cover the cost probably. I like variety.


Me too, that's why I am here in this thread, not in R subforum


----------



## catsteeth

dp ..


----------



## catsteeth

The Watch Ho said:


> ...I like variety.


Well quite 

Do you wear each watch only once every 134 days - two and a half times a year?
Because if your rotation is strict, what about your favourite watch(es)?
I'd want to wear favourites more often. Which is your favourite?


----------



## The Watch Ho

catsteeth said:


> Well quite
> 
> Do you wear each watch only once every 134 days - two and a half times a year?
> Because if your rotation is strict, what about your favourite watch(es)?
> I'd want to wear favourites more often. Which is your favourite?


Yes for now, and some reason only a professional could tell me I am sure, I do wear each watch one day so it takes 134 days to wear it again. I am guessing this will change someday.
I think its my mind saying that if I bought it I have to wear it, I dont know. They are all my "favorite" as I wouldn't have bought them if I didn't like it as much as the ones I have. 
To me it is exciting to wake up and pick the next watch. Today I am wearing a Timex, one of my cheaper ones in my cheap watch collection, and I like it just as much as my most expensive watches. 
I collect fine writing pens and cars and houses too. I have to rotate driving my cars to work as well. I cant drive the same one every day. I have a problem....  Hey but the same wife for 33 years!!! 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Paganizonda51

Hi everyone,

There are some nice collections here ! I guess when you start collecting, you just can't stop !

So, here's a little pic of my collection too. I've been in the hobby for 2,5 years now.









I have : 
- Seiko Cocktail Time, I love this one, the dial is stunning
- Seiko Giugiaro chronograph, for a motorsport fan, this one is great too
- Swatch because I needed a Swiss watch in the collection
- Casio AE1200 World Time, I love to play with all the functionalities
- Lotus diver-like chronograph, which was given to me by my parents when I was a child. This is my very first watch ! 
- Two Festinas, that belonged to my grandfather. I changed the ...... straps and I like to wear these
- Guanqin and a Binger from Aliexpress, nice automatic Seiko-powered dress watches
- Carnival Rooster, which was a gift. Kitsh but very nice on the wrist
- Parnis mechanical Flieger
- Parnis Daytona hommage, I love how it looks and its small size that suits my wrists very well

I also have a Parnis Radiomir hommage that is too big for me, and a Skmei digital watch that is perfect for running.

And during lockdown, I've bought two second-hand watches that are incoming, a small square quartz Seiko, and a SARB017 Alpinist, I'm very excited about the last one !


----------



## jacobsen1

I need to get a nice 6 watch box... I've got a cheap 4 watch zipper case from amazon but it's "leather" is falling apart. I want to go to a 6 watch wooden box with no glass lid: https://amzn.to/2Lef7nt
The watches:
Casio MDV-106 duro
Deep Blue Nato 300
mm200 SBDC063
SKX009/171 mod
SRPB77 cocktail time
Garmin Fenix 3 for my smart/exercise/GPS watch (not pictured)

Next 2 watches I'm stalking:
A pilot: Citizen Nighthawk?
A chrono: Seiko SSB033


----------



## Paganizonda51

If you already have 6 watches and want to buy 2 new watches, why don't you order a 8 or even 10 slots box ?


----------



## jacobsen1

Paganizonda51 said:


> If you already have 6 watches and want to buy 2 new watches, why don't you order a 8 or even 10 slots box ?


5 nice watches. +2 = 7 total watches worth going into a box. 1 is worn or on my nightstand at all times. The garmin lives in my closet. I am tempted to get an 8 watch box but it won't fit where I want it to go and it'd mean I'd buy more watches... I enjoy this hobby but for me I need to sell to buy. I can't set myself up feeling the need to fill slots. I also have massive overlap with the 3 divers so I need to cull that herd:
*MM200:* My nicest watch. Took a long time to pull the trigger because I like larger watches. LOVE IT.
*DB nato:*a bigger SKX because I like bigger watches. I haven't worn it since the mm200 arrived...
*SKX mod:*my first auto. It's been through 4 hands/dial/bezel swaps, once it got these parts I fell in love. I don't love the size but it holds a special place to me because I built it and I LOVE the look...

Of the above the DB nato is the one I'd consider selling but I still like it. The other one I'd consider selling is the duro but why? It's so inexpensive. We'll see what happens when I get a box finally. I could go for an 8 down the road. I could only add 1 watch. I could sell another. Or I could stay with my 6 + 1 setup.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

jacobsen1 said:


> 5 nice watches. +2 = 7 total watches worth going into a box. 1 is worn or on my nightstand at all times. The garmin lives in my closet. I am tempted to get an 8 watch box but it won't fit where I want it to go and it'd mean I'd buy more watches... I enjoy this hobby but for me I need to sell to buy. I can't set myself up feeling the need to fill slots. I also have massive overlap with the 3 divers so I need to cull that herd:
> *MM200:* My nicest watch. Took a long time to pull the trigger because I like larger watches. LOVE IT.
> *DB nato:*a bigger SKX because I like bigger watches. I haven't worn it since the mm200 arrived...
> *SKX mod:*my first auto. It's been through 4 hands/dial/bezel swaps, once it got these parts I fell in love. I don't love the size but it holds a special place to me because I built it and I LOVE the look...
> 
> Of the above the DB nato is the one I'd consider selling but I still like it. The other one I'd consider selling is the duro but why? It's so inexpensive. We'll see what happens when I get a box finally. I could go for an 8 down the road. I could only add 1 watch. I could sell another. Or I could stay with my 6 + 1 setup.


It's SOOO easy to just keep buying bigger boxes,MUCH harder to keep it small & selective,I applaud you sir!


----------



## Paganizonda51

Are people who succeeds in not buying new watches a real thing ? This is outstanding !


----------



## jacobsen1

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's SOOO easy to just keep buying bigger boxes,MUCH harder to keep it small & selective,I applaud you sir!


ha ha, thanks! Yeah, my wife and I try to not spend money on crap we don't need. We both have our vices, here is clothes/shoes mine is watches. So we keep it dialed in and get a few things we really love -vs- one of everything.



Paganizonda51 said:


> Are people who succeeds in not buying new watches a real thing ? This is outstanding !


so I'm also a photographer (like I actually make money with a camera) and that's another money sink. I've always worked with the understanding that my photography must "stay in the black". IE I can't spend money I don't have or go into debt with gear. Make some profit somewhere and want to add something to the kit? OK, fine. But I can't buy something unless I've made some money else where. I can't "make money" with watches, but I can basically set a total value and buy/sell/trade within to keep the total investment at a number I'm happy with. Watches are a hobby for me but something I really enjoy. So a small refined (to me) collection is fair. But I don't want something unmanageable or unused. For my photo gear I also "audit" it often with lightroom meta data. Anything I'm not using often enough gets sold.

Basically to buy something I need to sell something to make room.


----------



## Paganizonda51

I admire you for that ! In fact, I'd like to do the same, but I just can't resist to a new watch, and I just can't sell most of my watches because... Well I've bought them because I like them ! There are some watches I would not bother selling, but in the end, these are very low end watches, and I feel like it is not worth it to write an ad, and have to answer everyone, and send it my mail just to earn 10€. So I end up keeping all of my watches...


----------



## TheOracle

Some new arrivals since last time,

Hope everyone well b-)

*Left to Right Top to Bottom:*

1. *Breitling Chrono Avenger Titanium* "Blood Diamond" movie watch.
2. *Glycine Airman* Bronze
3. *Seiko SNA 413* "FlightMaster Panda"
4. *Breitling Galactic Unitime Sleek T*
5. *Breitling ChronoSpace Evo Night Mission*
6. * Seiko 5KX*
7. Moded *Seiko SKX 013*
8. *Seiko SKX 009J*
9. * Hamilton Flintridge (LE)*
10. *Glycine World Traveler*
11. *Hamilton JazzMaster GMT (LE)*
12. *Seiko 6138-8020* (1974)
13. *Seiko SARB 033*
14. *Hamilton JazzMaster Viewmatic*
15.* Lorier Neptune VI*
16. *Glycine Airman "Base 22"*

*Not Included
*
Bunch of G-Shocks Square plus change


----------



## jacobsen1

Paganizonda51 said:


> I admire you for that ! In fact, I'd like to do the same, but I just can't resist to a new watch, and I just can't sell most of my watches because... Well I've bought them because I like them ! There are some watches I would not bother selling, but in the end, these are very low end watches, and I feel like it is not worth it to write an ad, and have to answer everyone, and send it my mail just to earn 10€. So I end up keeping all of my watches...


I'm stuck home with the kids "home schooling" or whatever we're calling it these days... So I've got plenty of time. I've also bought and sold a TON of used camera gear in my day so I'm very used to the taking pics, posting ads, follow up and mailing them out. I've got 4 boxes sitting next to me ready to go for today's mail (2 watches, 2 camera bits. I know it's not for everyone but it's something I don't mind.


----------



## lildrgn

I took inventory tonight and shot a few pictures. Not pictured is my Garmin Forerunner 45 and a Timex Easy Reader I was gifted on WUS recently. I got the Maratac Field watch last week and the Citizen white face with sub seconds in April. Thinking of getting a Deep Blue Master 1000 just because. And then I'll have to chill.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Hi all, I'm a classic born again watch enthusiast. I'm a motorcyclist too and in that group the 'born agains' are the cashed up, no clue middle agers who have little idea what they're up to... I've been riding a motorbike non stop since my 20s, but recently rediscovered my watch passion. Anyway...

In the photo:
Orient Triton with a LIW ceramic insert on a NATO
Orient Ray I soon to get matte pvd bezel with stealth insert, double domed crystal and Mil-spec minutes hand
Orient Ray II Raven with pvd bezel, gmt insert, milgauss style red seconds hand
Invicta 8926OB milgauss mod
Sharkey bronze 62mas with black Seiko dial relumed by yours truly
Seiko SNZG17 with domed crystal and NATO
6309 7290 that needs love
Stock SKX that will stay that way
Steeldive 6105 with a dialmaker Marine Master textured dial

Direct imgur link because I'm an old man who's confused by the internet...
https://i.imgur.com/4hfgJvR.jpg

Churrr guys









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

*mildly cashed up

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

I had 61 watches since October 2011.









Now I have two. One analog, one digital.

























Sometimes blue, sometimes black.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Paganizonda51

Soooo... You like Casios ?


----------



## Piowa

Liked
8--))


----------



## john_marston

what happened to the ~60 other Casios?


----------



## Piowa

They are sold. I have never more than 5 watches, usually 3, 2 or 1. 

Now 2. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## soulbazz

Piowa said:


> I had 61 watches since October 2011.
> 
> View attachment 15125493


Cool collection of G-shocks! I like the two you settled on too.

What's the model number of the two black squares on the bottom right?


----------



## Piowa

soulbazz said:


> Cool collection of G-shocks! I like the two you settled on too.
> 
> What's the model number of the two black squares on the bottom right?


Thanks.

They are DW-291H-9 and GXW-56-1B

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Viliken

Where did you get the Seagull? I've been thinking about getting it, but its incredibly confusing with all the different manufacturers


----------



## robncircus

Hi

I've been a member for awhile but got away from watches when my kids came along. Just finished my Master's degree and I'm in the market for something affordable so I've been lurking a bit. Here's my current humble collection:

Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
D9756C06-B7D1-49D3-AE9A-EE3C9804D163_zpsh5nzzdwv by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
29D4845A-2338-41E7-ACDC-9F378E1D84B7_zpslyi6dafl by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
IMG_3635 by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr

I had a more robust collection years ago but we were burglarized Xmas Eve 2015 and everything was taken. I happened to be wearing my Monster that day which I'm glad about since I've worn it to the birth of both kids so it has some sentimental connection for me.

Anyway, love lurking and can't wait to get back into collecting!

Rob


----------



## robncircus

Duplicate post.


----------



## Miggyd87

Your collection is fairly diverse. I think it’s quite good.


----------



## jacobsen1

Finally got the box and here's my collection for now:
























last shot has the kid's watches in it too, my son wears the modded SKX (on an orange nato) and my daughter rocks the SNK807 with rose gold hands and strap hardware. I "need" a pilot to round out my collection. I really wish there was a larger version of the SNK as I LOVE that dial layout and the hands and really the whole package. It's just too small for me. I'd love something in the SNZG size but w/o the weird "chapter ring" it has, I want the hands and dial to go to the edge of the case like the SNK, just with a larger case.


----------



## Miggyd87

Timex MK1 Steel


----------



## Cougar17

jacobsen1 said:


> Finally got the box and here's my collection for now:
> View attachment 15139925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15139927
> 
> 
> View attachment 15139929
> 
> 
> last shot has the kid's watches in it too, my son wears the modded SKX (on an orange nato) and my daughter rocks the SNK807 with rose gold hands and strap hardware. I "need" a pilot to round out my collection. I really wish there was a larger version of the SNK as I LOVE that dial layout and the hands and really the whole package. It's just too small for me. I'd love something in the SNZG size but w/o the weird "chapter ring" it has, I want the hands and dial to go to the edge of the case like the SNK, just with a larger case.


That's a nice collection.

Sent from my SM-A705U using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanR

Added a couple of pieces and trimmed my collection down. I've had these 6 watches for about 6 months and I don't see myself getting anything new for a while, but its still fun to see whats new and discovering old watches that are new to me.


----------



## Rocat

Decided to take a group photo of my Divers. Nothing fancy and it is Seiko heavy. But I like Seiko so there's no problem with that. 

Yeah, there's a Timex in there as well. I never wear it except in winter when I need a watch to fit under a shirt sleeve and jacket.









Lume shot because lume shots are cool.









Up close and personal



















































This homage is a well built watch with lume as good as any Seiko









And lastly, the Timex T40051









I have 12 or so Digital watches from G-Shock, Timex and Garmin.

But the Seiko's are taking most of my time now.


----------



## austex

My diver collection...


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84

I think I'm settled in these four for some time.


----------



## Siddy




----------



## PFM

Plus 3 on order: Direnzo, Hamtun, Akrone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

Here's my affordable, non AliExpress, collection. I'm telling myself not to expand it for at least a while.









L to R: Seiko SNZF15 (AKA Sea Urchin), Casio A168W, Seiko SRPD61, Casio EFV-100D, Emporio Armani AR2447


----------



## PartyBees

Bought and sold a bunch of watches lately. Just happened to keep all the Seikos.

Seiko Champion Alpinist 850, SKX007 w/ Mods, SARB035.


----------



## Rikimaru

Here we go with my smart trio.


----------



## Paganizonda51

Rikimaru said:


> Here we go with my smart trio.
> View attachment 15241803


All three set at the same second !


----------



## Dedan

Paganizonda51 said:


> All three set at the same second !


Look again


----------



## michel j

It's an addiction, I think I have more than 50, they all have a story ;-)


----------



## Rikimaru

michel j said:


> It's an addiction, I think I have more than 50, they all have a story ;-)


The Golden Eye has been tricky to get but once I got it, swapped mediocre stock strap for the fancy MN from Luff I finally think I am good. Like for real this time. What a relief


----------



## Paganizonda51

Dedan said:


> Look again


Yeh well 3 seconds between the 3, I guess they were all set at the same second at the beginning


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

This is it,this is what I ended up with after almost 13 years & over 100 watches tried...3 months ago I had a pretty amazing small collection,all fancy Swiss Made divers..The along comes Covid-19 panic & lockdown & during that time they became winder riders & I realized how many thousands of $ I had in them...So I sold them all off(except the 1955 Seawolf reissue which I will be buried in),replaced them with inexpensive affordables & sunk the $8,000.0 left into my dream stereo system...And you know something,haven't missed a single one that I sold...Still need 2 more affordable divers,Brushed SS/Yellow & PVD/Yellow...Now if my damn amp & speakers will just freaking ship from the UK,it's as bad as waiting on a watch to ship bhahahahahaa...


----------



## mydemise

My dive watch box- I do realize that I have a pilot & a field watch mixed in there up in the top right corner:


----------



## Chris Sorensen

I chased mechanical watches but was never satisfied. I then bought a Marlin reissue and was on the fence about it. Then I bought an Apple Watch and it quickly ended up in a drawer as charging it and constantly being reminded that I was "plugged in" annoyed me. I bought and sold a Casio 5610 and 1200 as they were too big for my wrist. I bought the A168 on a whim when Amazon had it for $14. I fell in love with the size... my only ding against it is the bright blue illumination. I much prefer the inferior little light usually found on 80's digital watches. I then bought the gold A500 off eBay. I never owned anything gold and intended to put the module (it has a green map) into a steel colored case (they come with a grey map) but I find myself wearing this one often... it held top spot in the lineup for a while. My wife bought me the A700, A158, and CA53 for Fathers Day along with the display box. I stopped by a Walmart looking for one of those Casio Duros on clearance and found the F-91 in a beat up box. The manager just gave it to me... long story. I found the Q reissue listed on WUS and worked out a deal to trade for my AppleWatch.
I'm happier with this collection than I ever was with any of my mechanical watches.


----------



## RangelRocha

This is how my watch box looks at the moment.

I might be looking to moving on from the G-Shock... I like it but haven't properly bonded with it yet and I like it's a bit too chunky for me.
Then on to buy a chronograph (I'm after a RW Parsifal Chrono Auto) to pair with the 1964 and a mint or NOS vintage dressy piece and that my box full!










Regards


----------



## RangelRocha

robncircus said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been a member for awhile but got away from watches when my kids came along. Just finished my Master's degree and I'm in the market for something affordable so I've been lurking a bit. Here's my current humble collection:
> 
> Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> D9756C06-B7D1-49D3-AE9A-EE3C9804D163_zpsh5nzzdwv by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> 29D4845A-2338-41E7-ACDC-9F378E1D84B7_zpslyi6dafl by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> IMG_3635 by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr
> 
> I had a more robust collection years ago but we were burglarized Xmas Eve 2015 and everything was taken. I happened to be wearing my Monster that day which I'm glad about since I've worn it to the birth of both kids so it has some sentimental connection for me.
> 
> Anyway, love lurking and can't wait to get back into collecting!
> 
> Rob


The Seiko Monster is absolutely fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## Hacknwind

Some great watches here, here are a few I was messing with this past week or so ....


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

*These 2 Swatches are taking over the city!*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

My collection in order of acquisition.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Up date photo of my collection


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

my small affordable and piristine collection


----------



## BDK1

I’m a brand new obsessive watch “enthusiast”, buying my first watch about a month ago. I think quarantine boredom was the impetus behind getting started. So far I have three watches from Citizen, Glycine, and Spinakker, with a Laco squad watch (Mojave) on the way. I think it’s my duty to help the US economy right now ..... right?


----------



## catsteeth

That's a totally solid collection right there. 

I admire your dedication to commerce and agree with your thesis. Although ultimately Citizen is Japanese, Spinnaker is HK Chinese, and Laco is German. But by buying from intermediaries you'll certainly help the US economy.

I'd be keen to hear what you think of the Mojave.


----------



## dalesky

Not representative of my collection, but wanted to show a collector's box that was given to many members here quite a few years ago.







Invicta was very active then, and ShopNBC was the source for many purchases. It has a domed clear plastic cover also.


----------



## TimeDilation

My Chronographs


----------



## Falizadeh

BDK1 said:


> I'm a brand new obsessive watch "enthusiast", buying my first watch about a month ago. I think quarantine boredom was the impetus behind getting started. So far I have three watches from Citizen, Glycine, and Spinakker, with a Laco squad watch (Mojave) on the way. I think it's my duty to help the US economy right now ..... right?


Thats a good collection buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## mconlonx

SOTC










Top to bottom, left to right:
Vostok amphibia 420374 "Zissou"
Seiko SNE039
Casio G-Shock DW-5600 w/ MFG stainless bezel and bracelet.
NTH UV torch
SNXS77 "art" with deconstructed 7s26 movement and glass eye
Glycine Combat 6 36mm
Sea-Gull thin mechanical 34mm
MWW Equinox 
Seiko mod SNK811
Seiko mod SKXS77
San Martin 6105 Bronze v2 w/ custom BSH "Benthic" dial
NTH Scorpene Nomad with Amphion Commando bezel insert


----------



## catmandogmany

aha, need to time adjust them...


----------



## TimeDilation

My Orients...


----------



## fyioska

Need a bigger box!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoakoCAB

fyioska said:


> Need a bigger box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Great collection!
Wich bracelet do you have on the SNKL23?


----------



## fyioska

JoakoCAB said:


> Great collection!
> Wich bracelet do you have on the SNKL23?


Thanks, it's a 20mm Rolamy on the stock endlinks. Ali-Express

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf

Affordable part of my collection... Makes me wonder why I have more expensive watches at all. Did these the for just over 1k USD.


----------



## JoakoCAB

fyioska said:


> Thanks, it's a 20mm Rolamy on the stock endlinks. Ali-Express
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## Derkdiggler

lildrgn said:


> I took inventory tonight and shot a few pictures. Not pictured is my Garmin Forerunner 45 and a Timex Easy Reader I was gifted on WUS recently. I got the Maratac Field watch last week and the Citizen white face with sub seconds in April. Thinking of getting a Deep Blue Master 1000 just because. And then I'll have to chill.
> 
> View attachment 15116847
> View attachment 15116849


Nice collection! Which bracelet do you have on your maratac? ..and is that one the large or medium sized version?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JaysunDee

Well this is most of my stuff, minus a vintage Tudor restore I'm working on, 3 SKX mods I'm working on, Bulova Tellaro at the shop because I accidentally changed the date in the no-no zone (and I don't mess with movements), a Daytona on order, and a vintage diver I'm likely giving away once I find it. Lol

These are the daily wear, though mostly I wear the Hulk, Speedy, and Lord Nelson baby blue vintage compressor. Thinking of ditching the vintage Pogue and Victorinox Air Boss lefty.









These are my cheapo travel pieces, though I almost never travel because I hate doing it, causes tons of stress for me. Love love love the Dan Henry! Dare I say it's the perfect watch!









And these are the pieces my fiance fell in love with so I let her have them, though occasionally I sneak a nightly wear of one every once in a while when she's not paying attention. Lol


----------



## lildrgn

Derkdiggler said:


> Nice collection! Which bracelet do you have on your maratac? ..and is that one the large or medium sized version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The Maratac is the mid-pilot, 39mm or so. The bracelet is something I got off of someone on WUS a few years ago. It's got solid links, but cheap hollow end links that don't always fit super great. But it does look pretty swell on the watch, for sure.


----------



## Siddy

JaysunDee said:


> These are my cheapo travel pieces, though I almost never travel because I hate doing it, causes tons of stress for me. Love love love the Dan Henry! Dare I say it's the perfect watch!
> View attachment 15359875


I love that Vostok with the white bezel.


----------



## JaysunDee

Siddy said:


> I love that Vostok with the white bezel.


Really? It's my least favorite watch of all. It was literally my first ever mod, took a base Vostok, upgraded the bezel, insert and case back. I like it a little bit, but really not much of a fan. That's why it's in my travel kit instead of daily rotation. I went through three different bezel inserts about three different times with two different bezels, each until I finally just settled with this set up as my least hated look of them all. Well glad to hear somebody likes it. Especially considering all the watches I have and that's the one you specifically liked. Maybe I need to give it more wrist time then. Lol


----------



## Siddy

JaysunDee said:


> Really? It's my least favorite watch of all. It was literally my first ever mod, took a base Vostok, upgraded the bezel, insert and case back. I like it a little bit, but really not much of a fan. That's why it's in my travel kit instead of daily rotation. I went through three different bezel inserts about three different times with two different bezels, each until I finally just settled with this set up as my least hated look of them all. Well glad to hear somebody likes it. Especially considering all the watches I have and that's the one you specifically liked. Maybe I need to give it more wrist time then. Lol


If you don't connect with it, maybe put it up for sale in the Sales forum when you're able to.

I'm sure somebody would give it a good home......



Oh look, I have an empty space in my watch box.


----------



## JaysunDee

Siddy said:


> If you don't connect with it, maybe put it up for sale in the Sales forum when you're able to.
> 
> I'm sure somebody would give it a good home......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, I have an empty space in my watch box.
> 
> View attachment 15360109


I've not gotten to that point yet, but I might. It's still a personal creation of mine that I'm not sure I want to get rid of. Kind of like a child.


----------



## DC guy

After a year of almost no change in my collection, I suddenly got the irrational desire for a mini grail and sold two of my nicest watches to raise funds. Chalk it up to lockdown boredom. So my watch box is a bit unbalanced while in transition, but here's my annual SOTC.





  








D078DCD1-3F2C-43E9-A7BF-C8EB5EF614AF.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 26, 2020


__
1






I have a 50/50 split between vintage and modern watches, but my box is organized by genre, with the dressy ones on the top row and the sporty/field watches on bottom.

Top Row:

3 vintage/retro watches with dart markers: Seiko Cocktail Time, Elgin Sportsman, Sea-Gull 1963
2 chronographs: Sea-Gull 1963, Movado 800 Series
2 Soviet era handcrankers: Raketa, Slava
Bottom Row:

2 colorful divers: Seiko Samurai, SKXA35
2 vintage sport watches: Tissot PR 516 GL, Certina Argonaut 280
2 military/field watches: Vostok Komandirskie, Seiko 5 SRP275


----------



## davidinjackson

Dollar for dollar the best affordable watch there is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ The Timex Easy Reader has been my only watch for roughly two decades.

It's never worn, but rather carried and placed on the desk to time lectures.

The Seiko was a gift from a student who had received it as a reward.

I've never used it.

Later this month these two may receive a companion from afar...

Tom K.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

It's been about 10 or so months since my last update. I went on a bit of a Casio binge this summer. Since April I've purchased 14 watches and sold 10 (including a few of the new 14).








Clockwise from watchbox left side:
GWMB5000 Black Square, GWMB5000 Silver Square, GWB5600ARHR hybrid, Pro Trek 3100FC, GWRB1000 Gravitymaster, Oceanus T200, GW9400 Rangeman, GWF1000 Frogman, Sterile Pepsi GMT, Helm Vanuatu, Deep Blue DayNight Rescue GMT (For sale), Nodus Avalon, Deep Blue Master 1k PVD, Glycine Combat Sub, Deep Blue DayNight Bronze


----------



## uvalaw2005

Consolidated a bit recently. Going on three years with the Speedy, which is really saying something given the rate at which most watches flip out of my collection.


----------



## Level.5x

Just added the Seiko spb149 but here's the other 3.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## jacobdclee

Never done one of these. Still kinda a newbie around these parts. But here's my humble collection...









From right to left, starting at the bottom...
1. My grand father's Casio Wave Ceptor. Some families pass down Rolexes. Mine pass down Casios...
2. Casio G-Shock GW5610. Yeah, y'all know all the stuff about that one. Great for biking, swimming, hiking, blah, blah, blah.
3. Fossil Chronograph of some sort. If you're still reading, that's nice of you. By far the watch I've had the longest. Back when I didn't know it wasn't cool to own a fashion watch. (I still wear it...hahahahaha!)
4. 1974 Timex. Keeps almost perfect time. My mom got this for me on Ebay because I wanted a birth watch. It's pretty rad. Thanks, Mom.
5. Helm Vanuatu. My newest purchase. It pretty much lives up to the hype.
6. Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean (SRPC91?) I'm still smitten with that dial...
7. Nodus Retrospect II(.5). A Vault edition, one of five. I put it a request for this one, and then I even got one of them! Such a cool watch...
8. Hamilton Khaki King. It was my grail buy. Now I have some (slightly) more expensive watches. Still my grail. My favorite watch.
9. Orient Star Heritage Gothic. I've owned a few Orients. Impressed by them all. The dial on this one is the perfect color. In the right light, the hands and indices are a brilliant blue.
10. Seiko SARB033. Yeah, I know. Boring. Door A. Cliche. But once I put it on, it is really, really hard to take off. What...a...watch.


----------



## jacobdclee

DC guy said:


> After a year of almost no change in my collection, I suddenly got the irrational desire for a mini grail and sold two of my nicest watches to raise funds. Chalk it up to lockdown boredom. So my watch box is a bit unbalanced while in transition, but here's my annual SOTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D078DCD1-3F2C-43E9-A7BF-C8EB5EF614AF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 26, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 50/50 split between vintage and modern watches, but my box is organized by genre, with the dressy ones on the top row and the sporty/field watches on bottom.
> 
> Top Row:
> 
> 3 vintage/retro watches with dart markers: Seiko Cocktail Time, Elgin Sportsman, Sea-Gull 1963
> 2 chronographs: Sea-Gull 1963, Movado 800 Series
> 2 Soviet era handcrankers: Raketa, Slava
> Bottom Row:
> 
> 2 colorful divers: Seiko Samurai, SKXA35
> 2 vintage sport watches: Tissot PR 516 GL, Certina Argonaut 280
> 2 military/field watches: Vostok Komandirskie, Seiko 5 SRP275


I love your collection. Such nice diversity and flavor. And some unique pieces. Super cool!


----------



## Siddy

Newest update. I added a Timex, which I'm not yet sold on and I sold my Deep Blue and replaced it with the Oris.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

My current SOTC. I have a steel Casio A500 along with the pictured gold A158 and A168 that are all heading out. I'm thinking about trying to sell them as a package. The resulting two empty spots are going to be filled with a Timex MK1 mechanical (the newly released green one) and a yet to be determined fourth Casio.


----------



## RangelRocha

Chris Sorensen said:


> My current SOTC. I have a steel Casio A500 along with the pictured gold A158 and A168 that are all heading out. I'm thinking about trying to sell them as a package. The resulting two empty spots are going to be filled with a Timex MK1 mechanical (the newly released green one) and a yet to be determined fourth Casio.
> View attachment 15392992


Very tidy collection! Makes me thing I shoud add a digital to mine!


----------



## RangelRocha

jacobdclee said:


> Never done one of these. Still kinda a newbie around these parts. But here's my humble collection...
> View attachment 15391409
> 
> 
> From right to left, starting at the bottom...
> 1. My grand father's Casio Wave Ceptor. Some families pass down Rolexes. Mine pass down Casios...
> 2. Casio G-Shock GW5610. Yeah, y'all know all the stuff about that one. Great for biking, swimming, hiking, blah, blah, blah.
> 3. Fossil Chronograph of some sort. If you're still reading, that's nice of you. By far the watch I've had the longest. Back when I didn't know it wasn't cool to own a fashion watch. (I still wear it...hahahahaha!)
> 4. 1974 Timex. Keeps almost perfect time. My mom got this for me on Ebay because I wanted a birth watch. It's pretty rad. Thanks, Mom.
> 5. Helm Vanuatu. My newest purchase. It pretty much lives up to the hype.
> 6. Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean (SRPC91?) I'm still smitten with that dial...
> 7. Nodus Retrospect II(.5). A Vault edition, one of five. I put it a request for this one, and then I even got one of them! Such a cool watch...
> 8. Hamilton Khaki King. It was my grail buy. Now I have some (slightly) more expensive watches. Still my grail. My favorite watch.
> 9. Orient Star Heritage Gothic. I've owned a few Orients. Impressed by them all. The dial on this one is the perfect color. In the right light, the hands and indices are a brilliant blue.
> 10. Seiko SARB033. Yeah, I know. Boring. Door A. Cliche. But once I put it on, it is really, really hard to take off. What...a...watch.


For a "newbie" that's a great collection if you ask me!


----------



## jacobdclee

RangelRocha said:


> For a "newbie" that's a great collection if you ask me!


Haha! Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

RangelRocha said:


> Very tidy collection! Makes me thing I shoud add a digital to mine!


There's definitely a place for digitals in a collection- thank you!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Level.5x said:


> Just added the Seiko spb149 but here's the other 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


On WHAT freaking planet are these considered Affordable?With all that $ & you still need validation from poorer people than you,saddd...


----------



## Level.5x

E8ArmyDiver said:


> On WHAT freaking planet are these considered Affordable?With all that $ & you still need validation from poorer people than you,saddd...


My bad...I just re-post to threads I've previously posted to on Tapatalk....I don't see the sub-forum. No need to get triggered.

But I'll fix my post so people don't think I'm a jerk.


----------



## jcombs1

Level.5x said:


> My bad...I just re-post to threads I've previously posted to on Tapatalk....I don't see the sub-forum. No need to get triggered.
> 
> But I'll fix my post so people don't think I'm a jerk.
> 
> View attachment 15399747


I've moved away from true affordables also but still feel like F71 is home. Love the Zenith btw.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Siddy said:


> Newest update. I added a Timex, which I'm not yet sold on and I sold my Deep Blue and replaced it with the Oris.
> 
> View attachment 15392928


That's a solid looking collection!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

I threw the 158 gold face on a suede strap and I think I'm done for now.


----------



## Level.5x

jcombs1 said:


> I've moved away from true affordables also but still feel like F71 is home. Love the Zenith btw.


Same here. I have more familiarity with affordable brands as I bought a dozen or so sub-$1k watches starting out. I only have 3 experiences with brands not deemed to be F71 appropriate. Im sure you could find a handful of my posts in this thread when my collection was more affordable. But I really like having a 3-4 watch collection max.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

As it sits today..Maybe,MAYBE I add a Lemon Yellow(kill for lemon/pvd)dial to complement the Mustard Yellow Maranez & MAYBE an Orange Islander 38mm but that's it,ABSOLUTELY nothing else interests me & I've owned or demo'd them ALL & I MEAN ALL!


----------



## RangelRocha

As I feel like I'm only one watch away from being happy with my collection, here's how it stands at the moment.









I "organise" my collection in 5 categories: Pilots, Vintage, Chronographs, Dress Watches and Divers. Trust me, there's a method behind the madness.

I love chronographs so the empty space above the Dan Henry 1964 will be for one of two watches a Speedmaster or a RW Parsifal Chrono Auto. They're both the most obtainable of all my grail watches so realistically I reckon I can aspire to acquire then at some point in the future.

For now, I'll enjoy the 9 watches I've got and keep trying on various affordable beaters as a daily wearer.

Best regards.


----------



## Terence1025

Pocket watch modified


----------



## jlind

*2020 additions to the accumulation - acquired since January 1st this year:
Hamliton Khaki Mechanical on Martac Zulu strap; Cal. H-50 (ETA 2801-2) handwind*









*Junghans Max Bill; Cal. J805.1 (ETA 2801-2) handwind*









*Orient Maestro on WJean Mesh; Cal. F6722 automatic*









*San Martin 62MAS; Cal SII NH35 automatic*









*Retangula Rdunae 6105-8000 on Uncle Seiko Razor Wire; Cal. SII NH35 automatic*









*Bulova Precisionist Claremont; Cal. P102.12 HAQ quartz*









*Aristo Bauhaus Dessau 1; Cal. SW200-1 automatic*









*Movado Horwitt 38; Cal. ETA 2892A2 Automatic (sans date complication)*









*Dagaz T2 Typhoon T-Insert on MilTAT Retro Razor; Cal. SII NH35 Automatic*









*Glycine Airman 42 Purist; Cal. ETA 2893-2*









*Bulova Precisionist Champlain; Cal. P102.12 HAQ quartz*









*Bulova Accutron II Moonview; Cal. P102.12 HAQ quartz*


----------



## PHStern

Sorry for the Iphone camera quality..

Mercer Vanilla Airfoil, Hamilton Khaki King, Steinhart Ocean 39, Seiko Alpinist, and Laco Mojave Squad watch.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated. Yes I know there are two gaps, but I just had to sell three watches to buy my new Glycine Airman


----------



## Strejle




----------



## Cougar17

Strejle said:


> View attachment 15417376


Covering all the needed bases. Nice!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle

Cougar17 said:


> Covering all the needed bases. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Thanks  next is probably chrono, but its when watch hobby becomes expensive, so thats later in life


----------



## NoOtherQT

My two indulgences are watches and fountain ink pens. Here are some.


----------



## artus

My collectiom, the Mako and the Invicta I have had for 10 years all the others have been bought withiin the last month. I have had a bad ok very bad year 115 days in hospital 80 of those in a coma with covid and also getting diagnosed with cancer after coming home I decided to start buying watches again the first one I bought was my Doxa 300T I am a huge cussler fan and always wanted one so thought why not the rest of my collection is micro brands apart from my U1
















Also in the collection My U1 which has gone for a service








the last 3 are incoming 

























I would like to buy 3 more to finish my collection a Deep Blue of some kind (I am talking to someone), a H20 Kalmar 2 and finally a Benarus Mako


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Sharing the Vostok for now -- Amphibias unite!
BTW I got acquainted with the brand during the lockdown way back in March. I started with just one, and now I have five! COVID, look what you've done!!!


----------



## catsteeth

Dpost


----------



## catsteeth

artus said:


> My collectiom, the Mako and the Invicta I have had for 10 years all the others have been bought withiin the last month. I have had a bad ok very bad year 115 days in hospital 80 of those in a coma with covid and also getting diagnosed with cancer after coming home I decided to start buying watches again the first one I bought was my Doxa 300T I am a huge cussler fan and always wanted one so thought why not the rest of my collection is micro brands apart from my U1
> View attachment 15423959
> 
> View attachment 15423961
> 
> Also in the collection My U1 which has gone for a service
> View attachment 15423963
> 
> the last 3 are incoming
> View attachment 15423965
> 
> View attachment 15423966
> 
> View attachment 15423967
> 
> 
> I would like to buy 3 more to finish my collection a Deep Blue of some kind (I am talking to someone), a H20 Kalmar 2 and finally a Benarus Mako


I think buying a few watches is an excellent idea.
I'm a huge Patrick O'Brien fan. He wrote the Aubrey and Maturin novels about life in Nelson era navy. ('Master and Commander -Far side of the world" - a not terrible film with Russell Crowd is one).
Dr Maturin has a Breguet Repeater pocket watch, it's my grail watch because of the books. So I totally get the Doxa, I think it's brilliant that you got it.
I hope it works out for you  Nice collection too.


----------



## PFM

Best IG post this year:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

It's Seiko, Orient and Casio's turn now...


----------



## M9APO

Hi, I'm new here!

I suddenly decided to sell my Apple Watch at the end of July and 6 weeks later I'd purchased 7 affordables.

I wanted to start a collection but didn't have any idea how quickly you can fall down the rabbit hole!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

M9APO said:


> Hi, I'm new here!
> 
> I suddenly decided to sell my Apple Watch at the end of July and 6 weeks later I'd purchased 7 affordables.
> 
> I wanted to start a collection but didn't have any idea how quickly you can fall down the rabbit hole!
> 
> View attachment 15434329


Welcome again!

You have a good eye, I own a few of the same watches as you.


----------



## Paganizonda51

M9APO said:


> Hi, I'm new here!
> 
> I suddenly decided to sell my Apple Watch at the end of July and 6 weeks later I'd purchased 7 affordables.
> 
> I wanted to start a collection but didn't have any idea how quickly you can fall down the rabbit hole!
> 
> View attachment 15434329


What is the second one, on the front row, black dial with the orange hand ?


----------



## M9APO

Paganizonda51 said:


> What is the second one, on the front row, black dial with the orange hand ?


It's an Undone Basecamp. I chose a black date and black second hand on mine instead of the standard white and also added my initials. You can change the hour hand for something more normal too.


----------



## Paganizonda51

M9APO said:


> It's an Undone Basecamp. I chose a black date and black second hand on mine instead of the standard white and also added my initials. You can change the hour hand for something more normal too.


Thanks for your answer, I'll have a look at their website


----------



## Griff_Doge

My collection left to bottom right...

Obligatory Seiko SKX (013)
Squale 1545 Classic Ceramic
Seiko SNXJ89 (modded with grey dial)
Hamilton Khaki Quartz
Benrus 1994 D-Day anniversary reissue
Vintage Tissot PR-516 GL
Vintage Wittnauer Chronograph
Archimede 1950-2










Got a vintage belforte skin diver and a white timex q incoming. Already have the Casio A158 bracelet ready for the Q...

Looking at this I realize how many watches have come and gone over the years. I think the only thing in here over a year old is the SKX! The only watches I regret selling are a Black Bay 36 which is the most expensive watch I've ever owned and a vintage Clebar reverse panda chrono diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

I'll chip in my 2 bobs worth;
Seagull 1963
Lorus no idea what
Dwiss quartz DS1
Ball trainmaster power reserve
Tag F1
Oris
2016 B&M Cobra
Dappr

... to be added within the fortnight... Mido great wall


----------



## Danzou

Hastie73 said:


> View attachment 15439566
> 
> 
> I'll chip in my 2 bobs worth;
> Seagull 1963
> Lorus no idea what
> Dwiss quartz DS1
> Ball trainmaster power reserve
> Tag F1
> Oris
> 2016 B&M Cobra
> Dappr
> 
> ... to be added within the fortnight... Mido great wall


That Ball piece is nice!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Waiting on a NOS J Crew Timex to arrive... it will be possibly replacing the Cabourn NAM. The A700 and CA53 are leaving as well, so I'll have 2-3 spots left to fill.


----------



## Danzou

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 15440906
> 
> Waiting on a NOS J Crew Timex to arrive... it will be possibly replacing the Cabourn NAM. The A700 and CA53 are leaving as well, so I'll have 2-3 spots left to fill.


I am 99.99% sure that I have the same watch case as yours. Is yours also the Tawbury Leather case? Worth it, imo. Dig the Casio/Timex collection and the straps you have for some of them.

I have the Casio A700 as well in my collection, and wondered why you were getting rid of it. I like the watch itself, but the band kept popping off at the clasp so I couldn't really wear it unless I replaced it with something else. Though, due to the slimness of the case and the lugs, hard to figure out what I can replace it with. I still have it, but it's no longer occupying a spot where a watch I would wear could reside.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Danzou said:


> I am 99.99% sure that I have the same watch case as yours. Is yours also the Tawbury Leather case? Worth it, imo. Dig the Casio/Timex collection and the straps you have for some of them.
> 
> I have the Casio A700 as well in my collection, and wondered why you were getting rid of it. I like the watch itself, but the band kept popping off at the clasp so I couldn't really wear it unless I replaced it with something else. Though, due to the slimness of the case and the lugs, hard to figure out what I can replace it with. I still have it, but it's no longer occupying a spot where a watch I would wear could reside.


It is the same case- my daughter gave it to me for Father's Day.
I started out with Casios after picking up the A168. Due to the inexpensive cost of them, I quickly added a handful more. Then I got the Timex Q as a trade for my old Apple Watch. That changed everything. I thought I'd keep four Casios and get three more Timex. I found myself only wearing the gold A500 out of all my Casios. I love the A700 but I'd prefer the A158 as I think it looks better on an aftermarket strap. I actually have the gold face 158 but I'd much prefer the black one. The A700 has been stellar quality wise... no bracelet issues. Sorry to hear yours is causing you issues.


----------



## Parsival

Starting at the top left.

1. EMG Nemo. Amazing watch super under appreciated in the watch community. This is my vacation watch. Not on purpose but what's better that a sexy skin diver you can wear in the ocean and then wear to a nice restaurant in the same day.

2. Skx009j. Because the "J" makes all the difference.

3. Orient Symphony. Wife gave this to me the morning of our wedding.

4. SKX 173. The most worn watch in my collection hands down. Just bought a shark mesh bracelet last night. We will see how it goes.

5. Sarb017. Nuff said

6. Casio AQ-100w. Scratching the itch for a seiko Arnie. Picked it up for 20 bucks on eBay

7. Vintage SQ date just homage. Also 20 bucks on eBay.

8. Seiko SNK. My super casual Saturday play in the pool watch.

9. Casio gw-m5610. Wore it to work for a long time. Workout watch.

10. Stuhrling pilots watch. B dial. First thoughtful watch purchase. Started this whole journey for me. Wore it for the first couple years of college and it still gets some wear. Great grab and go option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

Took this picture this afternoon. Since pandemic started, I think I've cycled out like 10 watches and brought in 10 more? Something stupid like that. Sheesh, in this picture, 70% of them are new as of March (marked with a *).

Top row, L-R:
*V1 Orient Defender, purchased for a smooth price here on WUS!
*V1 Orient Defender on its OEM bracelet. Amazon. It led to the purchase of the cream one.
Citizen Diver, BN0151? I forget, but it's one of the WUS darlings. Aftermarket generic bracelet.
*Citizen Diver, NY0040. Bought on eBay, previous owner put a domed sapphire on it.
*G-Shock GW-5600BC. Had a GW earlier w/o bracelet. Had to have one with bracelet.
Bottom row, L-R:
Omega Seamaster. Was a gift from a family friend 20 years ago.
*Maranez Tao. Evidently one of 2 made in this fashion, with the turquoise and blasted finish. Usually, the finish is polished.
*Scurfa Diver One. Purchased via eBay. Recently I destroyed the shoulderless spring bars due to inexperience.
*Maratac Titanium Field. Purchased directly from Countycomm. My only Ti watch.
Maratac mid pilot. Had this one for 3 or so years now.

And then the overflow watches.








Working my way down the tree:
Citizen Diver NY0023. Won this as a giveaway on WUS a few years ago!
Seiko Prospex something. eBay purchase. Wish it didn't have 21mm lugs!
Timex Expedition Field. Given by my wife for an anniversary in the last 10 years or so.
Seiko chrono. Amazon purchase 3-4 years ago.
*Timex MK1 Chrono, aluminum. Bought with a 3 hand MK1 right here on WUS a few weeks ago.
*1972 Timex Marlin Sportster. May even be my birth month with this guy, but have not confirmed. eBay, of course.
*G-Shock DW-5600MS. eBay, not running, caked in dirt. New battery and a thorough scrub and it's in great working condition.
Timex Ironman, eBay. Don't know the year, love the vintage look. Had it 2 years or so now? Something like $12.
Timex something or other. Bought for my son, he doesn't wear it. Wore it while painting the inside of the house this summer.

Not pictured:
*Timex MK1 (mentioned above). It's on my wrist now.
*G-Shock DW-6900MS. Couldn't stop at one Men In Rusty Black G. Had to get it a buddy. This one is incoming.

I gotta move some pieces. But I also gotta stop looking at eBay when I'm not working. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cheddar

catsteeth said:


> I think buying a few watches is an excellent idea.
> I'm a huge Patrick O'Brien fan. He wrote the Aubrey and Maturin novels about life in Nelson era navy. ('Master and Commander -Far side of the world" - a not terrible film with Russell Crowd is one).
> Dr Maturin has a Breguet Repeater pocket watch, it's my grail watch because of the books. So I totally get the Doxa, I think it's brilliant that you got it.
> I hope it works out for you  Nice collection too.


Off-topic, but had to chime in to say I bought all the Aubrey/Maturin novels just over a year ago and am through 9 of them so far-really enjoyable, and always fun to run across a reference in them to Maturin's watch.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

My three Germans. Sinn EZM 13, Damasko DA 44 Black, Sinn 556A


----------



## Dutchman72

Most of my collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Dutchman72 said:


> Most of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What is that chrono, top row 4th from the left, with date window at 4 o'clock?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

PHStern said:


> Sorry for the Iphone camera quality..
> 
> Mercer Vanilla Airfoil, Hamilton Khaki King, Steinhart Ocean 39, Seiko Alpinist, and Laco Mojave Squad watch.
> 
> View attachment 15411539


How do you like the Laco? Does it wear large? Love the watch, but I'm thinking it might be too big for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern

Pmnealhsd said:


> How do you like the Laco? Does it wear large? Love the watch, but I'm thinking it might be too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is my favorite. It's taken me a while to come around to larger watches but I like the way it looks and fits. My wrist goes from 6 5/8 to 6 3/4 and the bezel of the Laco actually is a little over 43 mm, although it is described by Laco as a 42. I hope that helps.


----------



## Dutchman72

MAD777 said:


> Nice! What is that chrono, top row 4th from the left, with date window at 4 o'clock?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's a Certina HEQ. It's a little on the large side, but wears really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

PHStern said:


> It is my favorite. It's taken me a while to come around to larger watches but I like the way it looks and fits. My wrist goes from 6 5/8 to 6 3/4 and the bezel of the Laco actually is a little over 43 mm, although it is described by Laco as a 42. I hope that helps.


Thanks! I have basically the same wrist size.

The lume colors on that watch are fantastic. Esp the Mojave variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

After having just got a Sinn 104 today I am hoping the collection is now complete. It's been about 6 years since I fell down the rabbit hole. I'm guessing well over 50 watches have come and gone, but these have stayed.

These 4 are the core of my collection and with a G-Shock all I would ever need.

Tudor Black Bay 41
Oris Aquis Date
Sinn 104 St Sa I W
Stowa Marine Klassik 40










These 5 are my affordables and offer a little more variety and for when wearing something nicer isn't the right choice.

Citizen Nighthawk 
Seiko SKX009
Timex Marlin Auto x Peanuts 
G-Shock GWMB5000D-1
G-Shock GWB5600BC-1B










Last is my fathers pocket watch passed down to me.









And a family photo










Not pictured is a Timex Weekender and a Casio A168 that never get worn and are currently on their way out. I'm either gifting them or maybe a GAW.


----------



## schumacher62

about one-third of my timex, pictured are all quartz. i adore the brand!


----------



## sdiver68

Here is my collection of <$350 affordables, each on my current favorite strap.










They join a Squale 1521, Sinn 104ABE, Tudor 1926, Tudor BB58, and Rolex AirKing 116900 on regular rotation with a litany of strap and bracelet options.


----------



## Piede

MAD777 said:


> Nice! What is that chrono, top row 4th from the left, with date window at 4 o'clock?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Particular reason why the 2 watches far right are not in line with the other colours? My OCD is challenged 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72

Piede said:


> Particular reason why the 2 watches far right are not in line with the other colours? My OCD is challenged
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


The black dial on the bottom row is a Seiko, like the others on that row.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Constantcollector

In no particular order

G-Shock GW M5610 - my day to day wear, i usually grab this for day to day errands and family days out knowing I can just chuck it on and not worry if it takes any knocks. Solar and multi band synch mean it needs no upkeep.

Casio ae1200 - aka casio royale. Another regular wear for a different look, retro vibes and a nice chunkiness.

Casio F91w - bought on a whim last year as I hadn't worn a watch regularly in years really and it seems to have triggered a growing obsession with watches that I may grow to regret!

Casio AQ230 - spotted on eBay and a casual low bid made it mine - slim smart Ana Digi for less than the cost of lunch!

Vostok kommandirskie - first mechanical watch - I have fallen in love with Soviet/russian watches but will probably offload this and pick up an amphibia (looking to pick up a teal faced scuba dude)

Braun BN0032 - wanted something cleaner and simpler to add in and almost went down the Bambino path but then spotted this. Great Bauhaus style quartz and love the yellow seconds hand and red date detail.

Orient Ray 2 - newest addition. debated over the choice of black or blue for too long but glad I chose the blue. Will probably switch the bracelet for something more casual in time but giving myself time to find the right one.


----------



## john_marston

Caught the watch bug about a year ago when I learnt that a Daniel Wellington was a bad watch. Now just over a year and a bunch of affordables bought and sold, this is where I'm at. 
Chinese specials have taken over.










Don't have my 6-slot watch box with me atm. 6 is my personal max. I'll have to sell/donate the DW if I want to buy something else haha. 
left to right

40mm DW
Casio A158
Steeldive SD1952
Steeldive SD8102
Seagull 1963 (Red Star, HKED version)
Sea-Gull D.519.612

If I had to keep 3, I'd stick with the Casio (beater), SD1952 (daily vintage diver), Sea-Gull (dress). In fact, I might just do this.

Slightly regret some purchases, as they cost me money when flipped, but I learnt what I like and what I don't like. Only real regret is not purchasing an Orient Star Elegant Classic when they were cheaper.


----------



## Constantcollector

Would you recommend the 1963? I am in the hunt for an affordable chronograph and these catch my eye now and again


----------



## Hastie73

I have a 1963 and think it's a great watch. I'd recommend the sapphire over the acrylic version, but i'm sure the purists would disagree.


----------



## john_marston

Constantcollector said:


> Would you recommend the 1963? I am in the hunt for an affordable chronograph and these catch my eye now and again


Yeah I would! Never heard of QC issues on them. The 1963 and variants are definitely the best affordable mechanical chronographs, and there are quite a few versions available now. I've seen £600-700 watches that still use the ST19. Though some claim the movement isn't great.

Mine is also sapphire, which I prefer.


----------



## Constantcollector

I am pretty far from being a purist!

Any recommendations on a good place to buy?


----------



## john_marston

Constantcollector said:


> I am pretty far from being a purist!
> 
> Any recommendations on a good place to buy?


AliExpress

The 38mm versions come in original, HKED versions (blue, green, cream/black), Sugess and Merkur have a sporty panda dial version. 
There are 40mm and 42mm versions which afaik are only in the original dial design.
Pretty much all should have options for sapphire or acrylic. And they are all around £120-160 on AE.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated. I have reduced the size and increased the quality


----------



## StewAdams

Small collection complete (for now)

Had to add the photo of them all purely for OCD purposes 






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## roch68

My humble collection fun watches picked out be wife and kids and I. Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## Danzou

StewAdams said:


> Small collection complete (for now)
> 
> Had to add the photo of them all purely for OCD purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That Steeldive pilot watch with that NATO, and how the yellow stripe lines up with the marker at the 6 and 12, is just perfection!


----------



## StewAdams

Danzou said:


> That Steeldive pilot watch with that NATO, and how the yellow stripe lines up with the marker at the 6 and 12, is just perfection!


Agreed, its actually my favourite watch, only thing that annoys me is that it has a black clasp on the strap. Im currently waiting for a bronze one so then it will be perfect once its fitted 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu




----------



## jmariorebelo




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

I've just added to my collection;










And;










Mido great wall (as yet unopened) and a 38mm mk 3 Trident pro GMT.


----------



## axj0734

I don't have a fancy watch box and I'm not in a position to take pictures of all of these, so forgive the links/stock photos, but here's what I've got:

*Spinnaker Wreck in blue: *link to representative picture

*Codek Spiral in white*: link to representative pictures

*Deep Blue Master 1000*: link to etc.

*Hamilton Khaki Air Race*: link

*Draken Tugela 2.0 Super Blue*: link

*Seiko 5*: ibid.

And I have these on the way:

*Direnzo Eclipse*: link

*Laco Aachen 39 Taupe*: link


----------



## Hastie73

I'd never heard of Draken. Looks like a pretty decent watch.


----------



## PFM

Draken Tugela 1.0 Blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM

...and Draken Tugela 2.0 Super Blue. Great tool watches from New Zeeland with a South African flair 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Here they are









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

iceman767 said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Nice collection. That Rolex is astonishingly rare and I can only guestimate it's value. A house at least.
You probably want to post in the public forum though. This is the affordable sotc


----------



## iceman767

catsteeth said:


> Nice collection. That Rolex is astonishingly rare and I can only guestimate it's value. A house at least.
> You probably want to post in the public forum though. This is the affordable sotc


The Rolex is an image from a book not an actual😂


----------



## catsteeth

iceman767 said:


> The Rolex is an image from a book not an actual😂


Lols. I thought you'd done an artistic arrangement!
My snafu ...! 🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## Puma Cat

Here's my pic of my eminently affordable Dan Henry 1963.


----------



## M9APO

My collection after 3 months, already sold a couple and bought others 

I modified the G for work and added a Miltat strap to my latest acquisition, the Seiko 5.


----------



## Danzou

M9APO said:


> My collection after 3 months, already sold a couple and bought others
> 
> I modified the G for work and added a Miltat strap to my latest acquisition, the Seiko 5.
> 
> View attachment 15489655


I really like the astronaut holders!

And that Bulova Computron is awesome too, I've contemplated getting one of those, it's a great retro vibe piece.


----------



## M9APO

Thanks, the Computron was my first purchase after selling my Apple Watch and got me back into watches.


----------



## usclassic

My collection now is these two....


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Hastie73 said:


> View attachment 15486788


LOVE that Ball. Just curious, aren't all Seagull 1963s hand winders? Or did they make an auto at some point as well?


----------



## Hastie73

I think so, but I really can't be sure.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive




----------



## one onety-one

There is a white dial Lorier Falcon 2 as part of the collection, technically, but it's back in the box, under wraps as I quickly realized it wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## MrPearly

one onety-one said:


> There is a white dial Lorier Falcon 2 as part of the collection, technically, but it's back in the box, under wraps as I quickly realized it wasn't going to work for me.


That looks like a 40mm DH diver. How do you like it? Been on the fence for a long time on that one.


----------



## MrPearly

The core of the current collection:










Top row: 
1. Tisell Vintage Submersible, my first automatic
2. Orient SK from Eastern Europe via ebay, 50/50 on it being a frankenwatch but it's fun!
3. Leyden Velox Panda (now defunct micro)
4. A normal square G shock with one of those aftermarket steel cases installed
5+6 are Maratac SR-35s. Liked it so much I bought a second one to keep nice, the one on the oyster is the main daily,

Bottom row:
7. Invicta 8926 BB58/Lorier Neptune mod, Murphy bezel, Namoki Ceramic insert, acrylic, etc
8. Actual Lorier Neptune V2
9. Another Invicta 8926OB that now belongs to my Dad
10. An SKX013 mod I've dubbed the "Falcon 5" after the Lorier it's based on. Dial and movement from a J-model 5.
11. Random Vintage Seiko 5 that I beat on. 
12. Beautiful little Seiko vintage quartz

The big three here: Maratac for work, Lorier for dress and SKX013 for everything in-between:










That Maratac has been bounced off steel hundreds of times at work. Everything else I own is relatively pampered, even the G-shock.


----------



## one onety-one

MrPearly said:


> That looks like a 40mm DH diver. How do you like it? Been on the fence for a long time on that one.


The Dan Henry 1970 is a watch that I was lusting after for some time, as I was really taken with the supercompressor style, and it did not disappoint. For under $300, the debate was between this and a Spinnaker Bradner and I was glad I waited for DH to release the 1970 in 40mm again. Excellent quality for the price.

Highlights of the watch are style - this Worn & Wound LE is heavily influenced by the old Enicar Sherpa and is just well done - not too much, not to little. The watch is also VERY comfortable while having a good amount of wrist presence. The NH34 has been running fine - no complaints there, the caseback is pretty neat and the packaging is a nice touch too. The fit and finish is what I expect at this price price point, which to say is good.

I only have a couple, minor complaints. The interior timing bezel moves easier than I think it should. Not terribly so, but I heard it had more resistance than the Spinnaker Bradner, so that one must be quite loose. I suppose it's just one of those things that is part of having a free crown operated bezel (I've heard the same about the Seiko Alpinist). Also, at certain angles the crystal casts a slight haze over the dial, which can actually be seen in my photo. All AR coated crystals have this to some extent, I suppose but it shows up a little more on this one, at times.

I was actually planning on putting it up for sale, as I'm not a really a dive watch guy. The Citizen PM eco-drive I have since bought is my get wet/time the kid's soccer games watch. Too many black dials in my modest collection too, so I want to pick up one or two lighter dials, as the two I currently own, while keepers, don't get much wrist time for various reasons. So I haven't worn the Dan Henry in a while, but as I'm writing this and having a look at the watch, I'm having second thoughts about letting it go.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye

Top:
MK1 mechanical
Todd Snyder Milano XL
Q reissue

bottom:
Marlin Cali dial
Todd Snyder Liquor Store
M79 black 
LCA (waiting to return to Timex)


----------



## AllenG

New to the forum and collecting

Top row
Citizen - Gold square quartz. Owed for 15yrs.
Seiko - Black dial black stainless metal
Orient Bambino - v1 w/black alligator strap
Tag Heuer - Carrera Twin Time
Bottom Row
Tourneau Honda Watch - Awarded to me
Orient Ray II - Black dial w/grey perlon strap
Seiko 5 SNK803 - waiting on tan leather strap
Citizen - ECO drive blue dial w/blue strap


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## usclassic




----------



## one onety-one

usclassic said:


> View attachment 15514450
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514453
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514454


Great lume on the Orient.


----------



## john_marston

If I actually wanted a mechanical watch for diving that Orient would be a top contender


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## K. Bosch

Here's my modest (and affordable) collection.

From LtoR:
Citizen, Tissot T-Touch Race, Tissot PRC200, Autodromo Prototipo, Bulova Chronograph C, Jack Mason Racing Chronograph, Jack Mason Nautical Chronograph, Momentum Flatline Pro, Momentum MH30, Seiko Recraft.


----------



## JohnM67

The Orient TriStar collection:


----------



## 01alam

Been collecting watches for a while but only discovered this forum about a month ago, great forum!

My affordable collection:

Casio WQV-2
Casio DW6900
Garmin Fenix 5S Pro Sapphire
Mi Band
Frederique Constant Classic GMT
Seagull 849.27.6094K
Seiko Cocktail 4R57
Glycine Airman Base 22 Mystery


----------



## catsteeth

JM252 said:


> The Orient TriStar collection:
> 
> View attachment 15536903
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536904
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536905
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536906
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536907
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536908
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536909
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536912
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536913
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536914
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536916
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536918
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536919


I think they're really awesome. I love the almost pastel colour, but with lovely refractive dials. Do you have favourites?
I had an Orient Mako XL right when I started on here. I loved it. But after a while the tiny crown and particularly the day change pimple got to me.
I really want one of those, they're just such cheerful engaging colours. I keep looking at them on the bay.... Are they folded bracelets, or solid? I can see my self buying one...


----------



## JohnM67

catsteeth said:


> I think they're really awesome. I love the almost pastel colour, but with lovely refractive dials. Do you have favourites?
> I had an Orient Mako XL right when I started on here. I loved it. But after a while the tiny crown and particularly the day change pimple got to me.
> I really want one of those, they're just such cheerful engaging colours. I keep looking at them on the bay.... Are they folded bracelets, or solid? I can see my self buying one...


They are folded bracelets but not as bad as some folks would have you believe.

Do I have a favourite? No, I couldn't really choose, that's why I had to get so many of them!


----------



## catsteeth

JM252 said:


> They are folded bracelets but not as bad as some folks would have you believe.
> 
> Do I have a favourite? No, I couldn't really choose, that's why I had to get so many of them!


I'm not sure. I love both the blue and green shades equally. Then there's all the different refractive type patterns, rays, bars, cross.
The one thing that does put me off is the pimple, that'd be a definite no. I also love the faceted crystal one too.
Looking on the bay just now all the greens have gone, there's only one blue but it's a flat matt dial. There's a few black dials and plenty of gold cases. They're all gone !! ??
Where do you buy yours from?
I'm sorry I can't chose my favourite. But no' 1 and 10 definitely. But some of the others with brilliant dials have the pimple, but I really want them too 🤔🤦‍♂️🙂


----------



## falika

Here's my collection of Russians:


----------



## bj_key2003

Current collection.. I feel like its missing a diver.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

catsteeth said:


> I'm not sure. I love both the blue and green shades equally. Then there's all the different refractive type patterns, rays, bars, cross.
> The one thing that does put me off is the pimple, that'd be a definite no. I also love the faceted crystal one too.
> Looking on the bay just now all the greens have gone, there's only one blue but it's a flat matt dial. There's a few black dials and plenty of gold cases. They're all gone !! ??
> Where do you buy yours from?
> I'm sorry I can't chose my favourite. But no' 1 and 10 definitely. But some of the others with brilliant dials have the pimple, but I really want them too 🤔🤦‍♂️🙂


I've had to hunt for them.:
No. 1 came from Hong Kong, I got no. 10 in Jordan, no.2 came from Poland but only after some negotiation to persuade the seller to send it to me in the Middle East.
Some of the others I got by setting up an alert on Chrono24. It's a slow process, especially as they seem to be out of production. NOS pop up from time to time.

But you should keep scanning eBay too because they might - and probably will - pop up in the future.

You can find a lot of them for sale in the Tristars original intended market, Asia. There's a lot of sellers in Vietnam, Hong Kong and Singapore. The problem is that not all of them will ship internationally. I have my eye on two others in Vietnam but the seller says he isn't allowed to ship abroad. So maybe it's time for me to plan a foreign holiday.

Unfortunately (for you) a lot of them have the date button. These are more likely to have the date button because they're older models.
The button doesn't bother me. In fact I quite like it, I find it quirky and unique, but I can see why others wouldn't feel the same.

Anyway, happy hunting! 👍


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

It's been a few months, so here's the latest:

Gone:

Deep Blue Master 2k PVD
G-Shock 5600AR
Casio Pro Trek 3100FC
Sterile GMT

Added:

Helson Shark Diver 42
Steinhart OV GMT
Steinhart Ocean One Rose Gold (not pictured, too lazy to do it again)
Glycine Combat Sub GL0080 PVD (not pictured, on purpose, going to put up for sale soon)

Currently in my automatic phase. The quartz sits idle unless I'm working; the Rangeman and Gravitymaster are my work watches. I'm liking where I'm at; plenty of colors, love divers and don't need anything dressy (the Oceanus could be dressed up if need be). I'm getting into straps, so I think I'll occupy myself with that for a bit and save some money.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated


----------



## 307

Working to pare down to a 4 watch collection:


Orange Seiko Samurai
Glycine Combat Sub GL0087
Green Seiko Willard
??? another black diver ... currently have a SKX and a SRP77 Turtle, but neither gets wrist time.


----------



## Elliottp

_Heres my quarantine starter collection. All are since March 2020

orient mako xl - automatic
Seiko chronograph 7t92 - quartz
seiko presage srpb43 - automatic
swiss army victorinox- quartz
vintage junghans - automatic
tisell submersible - automatic
dan Henry 1964 - mech quartz
vintage tissot seastar - automatic
casio ga 2100 (casioak) - quartz
1971 no name star trek - quartz_


----------



## alex_oz

INAMINUTE said:


> Just updated


Whoa! That one is nice! Who is the watchbox maker?


----------



## INAMINUTE

alex_oz said:


> Whoa! That one is nice! Who is the watchbox maker?


Bought them on ebay, £40 each about six months ago


----------



## jacobrc

amp74 said:


> I jus finished this wall mount watch box.
> View attachment 11532994
> 
> 
> Top: modded skx007, citizen ny0054, modded seiko sne107, seiko 6139 pogue
> bottom: citizen bn-0150 28e, gavox squadron, modded citizen bl5250, seiko titanium field chrono
> View attachment 11533010
> 
> 
> Top: victorinox classic chrono, timex t42331 x2, old nautica chrono
> bottom: victorinox maverick sport chrono, timex aviator, old fossil, times intelligent quartz compass
> View attachment 11533034
> 
> 
> Top: seiko ssc019, omega speedmaster schumacher, timex field digital, tag heuer 1000 black coral
> bottom: old citizen chrono, seiko sbdn001 solar diver,
> View attachment 11533050


Timex T42331 for sale? Or Panda Victorinox?
Thx!


----------



## jacobrc

justin86 said:


> I've said this many times, but I think I'm done buying for a while. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


GLycine combat sub avail fs?


----------



## INAMINUTE

Elliottp said:


> _Heres my quarantine starter collection. All are since March 2020
> 
> orient mako xl - automatic
> Seiko chronograph 7t92 - quartz
> seiko presage srpb43 - automatic
> swiss army victorinox- quartz
> vintage junghans - automatic
> tisell submersible - automatic
> dan Henry 1964 - mech quartz
> vintage tissot seastar - automatic
> casio ga 2100 (casioak) - quartz
> 1971 no name star trek - quartz_
> View attachment 15549380


Since the last lock down I have sold about 35 watches, and bought 30


----------



## raistlin65

INAMINUTE said:


> Since the last lock down I have sold about 35 watches, and bought 30


I have the opposite experience. Only bought one since March. Until today. Can't miss out on BF specials


----------



## Hastie73

I've changed my collection a wee bit in the last couple of months;










Still got the ball








And my Cobra








Love this watch








I can see me offloading this








Big fan of Edox








Cool watch. I think anyway








Quite like ML also








I have removed the plastic from the Mido, but not gotten around to wearing it yet








The reliable beater








I wear this all the time at the moment, big fan of Yema.

I bought a Hamilton 38mm Khaki automatic today, so I'm done buying watches for a while. Probably.


----------



## Velez84

Im going crazy buying and selling during covid. I think this will have to hold me over for the time being.


----------



## jmariorebelo




----------



## Falizadeh

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15507828
> 
> Top:
> MK1 mechanical
> Todd Snyder Milano XL
> Q reissue
> 
> bottom:
> Marlin Cali dial
> Todd Snyder Liquor Store
> M79 black
> LCA (waiting to return to Timex)


Nice Balance! Love it ?


----------



## Falizadeh

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15594453


The coolest part of this collection is the colors.. love it!


----------



## RangelRocha

Hello everyone.

After a very odd year, I've done my share of selling and buying watches like many of you. I'm at a place in my watch collecting journey where I feel like I'm a grail away from being happy with how the watch box looks.

Please enjoy the pictures below, I have a 10 watch box on purpose because I like to have 2 watch in each of the 5 "categories" in which I choose to organise my collection. These are Pilot watches, Vintage, Chronographs, Dress watches and Tool/Dive watches.

This is the family pic.









Seiko Flightmaster Solar Chronograph
Category: Pilot watches









HKED ED63
Category: Pilot watches









Certina DS-2 Certiday
Category: Vintage









Citizen CQ Digi-Ana
Category: Vintage









Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo
Category: Chronograph









Seiko Alpinist
Category: Dress watches









Seiko Presage Automatic
Category: Dress watches









Christopher Ward C60 Sapphire
Category: Tool/Dive watches









Steinhart Ocean One 39 GMT
Category: Tool/Dive watches









The last empty slot on my watch box will be an Chronograph as the Dan Henry is the sole representative of the Chronograph category even though my two Pilots are also chronographs. Time will tell what watch will, hopefully, fill the last slot. It should be a grail, as I mentioned above. We shall see.

I hope everything works out fine for everyone. Have a lovely Christmas and a great new year of 2021.

Best regards.


----------



## Draconian Collector

My collection has changed drastically during lockdown. I naturally like to buy, sell, trade but this has pushed it to the next level. Here is my current lineup. Not including the watches I have for sell or the Casioak and Leoro diver I got to mod.


----------



## jss78

My collection is so small I can put it all on my wrist.

For a while my only watch was a 1975 Omega Genève, handed down from my father who bought it new.

I've been a little hesitant to use it as a daily wearer, because of near-total lack of water resistance. So I recently bought a Tissot Automatics III to have something more replacable to use on most occasions.

Total collection cost for me, about 350 EUR. Not actively planning to expand, though I find reading this forum is a dangerous habit!


----------



## raistlin65

jss78 said:


> Not actively planning to expand, though I find reading this forum is a dangerous habit!


You only have one post so far. Get out while you still can or be prepared to buy a watchbox


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

AIST,not shown is MWC "Military Quartz"T25GTLS that stays in the truck..


----------



## soulbazz

E8ArmyDiver said:


> AIST,not shown is MWC "Military Quartz"T25GTLS that stays in the truck..
> View attachment 15622998
> View attachment 15622999
> View attachment 15623003
> View attachment 15623004
> View attachment 15623005


Great collection E8. What winder/case is that?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

soulbazz said:


> Great collection E8. What winder/case is that?


$100.00 Ebay special that's already lost 1 motor..Thinking about spending long later next year & getting a Wolf or similar high end winder


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## soulbazz

E8ArmyDiver said:


> $100.00 Ebay special that's already lost 1 motor..Thinking about spending long later next year & getting a Wolf or similar high end winder


Thanks! The Wolf's are very nice, but cost more than all of my watches hah. May go the cheaper ebay/amazon route too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Thunder Dump said:


> View attachment 15623754
> View attachment 15623755


Nice collection but I want to know ON WHAT PLANET is this considered affordable cause I want to move there!


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated 








By Tier


----------



## BHWookie11

Several affordables, and some less so. I'm desiring a Sinn and GS. Will follow the 1 in, 1 out rule. Though the outs will likely go to my brother since he's also picked up an appreciation for watches.

The Apple Watch is only used at the gym and for tracking laps in the pool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Where I currently stand at the start of the new year.


----------



## Piede

Down to 3.

These were the favourites from my collection and the only ones that will definitively stay.

Hopefully I can update here in a few months with my first grail!























Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

a sliver of my vintage timex collection. i see there's a westclox in there, hmmm...


----------



## jacobdclee

Okay, here's mine at the end of 2020...








1. Hamilton Khaki King. Such a great all arounder.
2. Visitor Linden. Nothing like it. Beautiful case.
3. Nodus Retrospect II. This is a Vault model. Only five made. Kinda fun.
4. Seiko STO Turtle. Only mild QC issues (for a Seiko). Normally it would be enough for me to flip it, but it is just too mesmerizing a case and dial...
5. Seiko Solar Tuna. Such a great grab and go piece.
6. Timex Marlin Reissue. Thought it was too small until I wore it for a week. Now the rest of my watches look way too big to me...
7. Timex from 1974. Birth year watch. Wear it sparingly, for special occasions. Love it.
8. Fossil Blue Chrono. Yeah, a fashion watch. I still wear it. Hahahahaha!
9. Casio GW-5610. Not very original. Great watch for hiking, golf, disc golf, swimming, etc, etc, etc.
10. Casio Wave Ceptor. My grandfather's. "Nough said.


----------



## jacobdclee

schumacher62 said:


> a sliver of my vintage timex collection. i see there's a westclox in there, hmmm...


These are great!


----------



## abdullahnr




----------



## ryan850

Piede said:


> Down to 3.
> 
> These were the favourites from my collection and the only ones that will definitively stay.
> 
> Hopefully I can update here in a few months with my first grail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Love the collection. That citizen in the middle is awesome.


----------



## Brekel

My humble collection


----------



## ryan850

Brekel said:


> My humble collection


I'm a diver guy so I love that your heavy on the rotating bezel pieces. Nice variety also.


----------



## acanak

I really need to get a nice case like you guys.


----------



## that.gshock.life

Check out my Instagram for my affordable watch collection









That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## RichLee67

Started collecting beginning of 2020









Back row (Left to Right)
Seiko Chronograph SSB345
Timex Waterbury Classic Chronograph
Citizen Drive BU4020-01L
Timex Expedition Chronograph T49905
Vincero Chrono S (Matte Gunmetal)
Front row (Left to Right)
Orient Bambino Version IV
Hilfiger Designer
Citizen Chandler At0200-56L


----------



## der Uhrsammler

acanak said:


> View attachment 15641692
> 
> I really need to get a nice case like you guys.


Great pic!


----------



## schumacher62

oh, my kodak timex collection? original straps arriving soon.


----------



## acanak

der Uhrsammler said:


> Great pic!


Thanks!


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## aw17

Hi
After a crazy year that brought too many new watches..and after filipping some old ones and those that I stopped liking here is my status for now:


----------



## Vornwend

Too many watches and should probably move some on, but we do get attached to them don't we!


----------



## Indiglo92




----------



## INAMINUTE

Pictures taken today, so all up to date





























and now collectively


----------



## Cougar17

INAMINUTE said:


> Pictures taken today, so all up to date
> View attachment 15676834
> View attachment 15676835
> View attachment 15676836
> View attachment 15676837
> 
> and now collectively
> View attachment 15676841


Fantastic collection 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## New Wave Goodbye

This is my current line up. Just got the Beekman and absolutely love it. The M79 is going up on the chopping block- i love everything about it except the size.


----------



## junkCollector

Here's the bulk of my current collection. Nothing fancy, lots of inexpensive items. But I wear and love them all. Except for the two old school mechanical Timex watches. They work, but I don't wear them.


























































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE

Updated today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye

DMCBanshee said:


> Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


You've gotta tell me about that display! It's gorgeous.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## DPflaumer

Seiko Alpinist
Mühle 29er
Rado Captain Cook
Yema Flygraf

I'd like to add a Seagull 1963 at some point and ideally something Russian (but not the size of a planet) to round out the collection.


----------



## vanek

DPflaumer said:


> Seiko Alpinist
> Mühle 29er
> Rado Captain Cook
> Yema Flygraf
> 
> I'd like to add a Seagull 1963 at some point and ideally something Russian (but not the size of a planet) to round out the collection.
> 
> View attachment 15700688
> View attachment 15700689


I absolutely love that collection, amazing. I have the sea-gull, and can only recommend it, also for russian watches, highly recommend Vostok.


----------



## atarione

got the dive watches together (except forgot my 7002) but whatever all my divers but 1


----------



## Tanker G1

Love many watches but Oris, Seiko, GS, and Casio are tops for me. 

I found it amusing when I noticed the 5-4-3-2-1 pattern in my Seiko drawer:
5 Monster
4 Samurai
3 Turtle
2 Transocean
1 Shogun


----------



## Superbowlsaints74

My collection ... so far. 
1. Citizen aqualand. gift in college 26 years ago. Started my interest....
2. 1969 bulova accutron spaceview. 
3. Seiko SRPC09 recraft retro.
4. Bell & Ross 126 sport heritage
5. Steinhart vintage one. 
6. Armand Nicolet M02
7. Lorier neptune 3 - most recent purchase.

Next ... omega speedmaster professional.


----------



## AllenG




----------



## DMCBanshee

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15710522
> 
> 
> Love many watches but Oris, Seiko, GS, and Casio are tops for me.
> 
> I found it amusing when I noticed the 5-4-3-2-1 pattern in my Seiko drawer:
> 5 Monster
> 4 Samurai
> 3 Turtle
> 2 Transocean
> 1 Shogun
> 
> View attachment 15710532


Nice collections and great Monster's!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

An affordable collection whose value far exceeds it's cost!


----------



## INAMINUTE

My collection has shrunk, but the quality significantly improved. 45 down to 30 in a year.


----------



## blakhra

Some Invictas, G-Shocks, Marathon, Bulova, Garmin, Fossil, Loreo, Michael Kors....









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Going to start focusing on microbrands moving forward


----------



## junkCollector

Two new watch boxes... Both empty... Time to start filling them.


----------



## JaysunDee

As it sits currently, with little to no designs on changing or adding. I have a few others currently in limbo that I'm not including here, because I'm pretty sure I'm giving them away. And I have another handful of pieces that my fiance saw and decided were hers that I'm also not including.

Not doing pics because sharing so many with the complicated rules and ways to do so it's not worth my precious time at all.

Black:
1. Omega Speedmaster Reduced (bracelet)✓
2. Omega Seamaster F300 (black strap)✓
3. Fiyta Spacemaster (dark brown strap)✓
4. Oris Flight Timer BC4 (brown strap)✓
5. Alpina Seastrong Yachttimer Regatta Countdown (orange strap)✓

Blue:
1. Certina DS Action Chrono (bracelet)✓
2. Stella Felix (black strap)✓
3. Anonimo Militare Chrono (blue strap)✓
4. Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro (brown strap)✓

White:
1. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chrono (bracelet)✓
2. Farer Pendine (black strap)✓
3. Christopher Ward C60 Trident (brown strap)✓

Etc:
1. Green - Seiko Presage Mockingbird✓
2. Baby Blue - Lord Nelson vintage compressor✓
3. Orange - Doxa Sub 1500t✓
4. Red - Vostok Komandirskie✓
5. Yellow - Sorna vintage chronograph✓
6. MOD - Vostok Amphibia✓
7. Guilty pleasure - TechnoMarine Black Reef✓
8. Sleep/Travel watch - Casio Casino Royale✓


















































































































Still waiting on C60, Komandirskie and Mockingbird to arrive in the mail and I don't care about digital watches so no pics of that hunk of junk.

Edit#2: look what just showed up on the door step today... What timing... Get it... A watch... Timing...


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

My mainly (but not all of them) vintage collection. I wear one or other on weekly rotation as the mood takes my fancy. No safe queens for me.

Left to right, we have:

1966-67 Rolex Submariner 5133 (Metres First)
1970 Zenith El Primero A386 (Tricolour)
2019 Longines Heritage Classic
1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120 166.088
1967 Omega Speedmaster Professional 145.012-67 SP (Pre-Moon)
1970s Heuer Stopwatch
1997 Breitling Transocean Chronograph A53040 (Quartz)
2009 Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC (No Logo)
1969-70 Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph
2013 Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope (Silver dial, numbers)
1953 Smiths of England De Luxe
1974 Timex GB Junior "Army Watch"

The Timex is identical to the first watch my mother bought me back in the day. The original is sadly lost to science.

Ric


----------



## Siddy

Collection so far. Lots of changes since the last time I posted on this thread. The empty spot on the bottom is reserved for the new NTH Antilles Dark Rum, unless something else catches my eye in the next month or so.


----------



## docvail

Siddy said:


> Collection so far. Lots of changes since the last time I posted on this thread. The empty spot on the bottom is reserved for the new NTH Antilles Dark Rum, unless something else catches my eye in the next month or so.
> 
> View attachment 15773172


Nice collection. What do you think of the Stella? I think the brand owner is female, which is unusual among micros. I haven't seen many comments about them since they launched.


----------



## Siddy

docvail said:


> Nice collection. What do you think of the Stella? I think the brand owner is female, which is unusual among micros. I haven't seen many comments about them since they launched.


Thank you. I could be wrong, but I think the brand owners for Stella are two people a woman and a man. Marcella and I think Stephen, the brand name is a combination of both their names, I could be wrong, but I remember reading that somewhere.

I think the Stella is great, it's a beautiful watch and I love the linen dial. To be honest, I am sending it back to Stella to get it fixed, I had an issue with the crown and the winding was not working right.

I'm sure it doesn't mean their brand has QC issues, it can happen from time to time and has not soured me on the watch or the brand. They were very nice when they responded to my email and sent me a return label right away. I'll be missing it while it's gone.


----------



## Hastie73

I'll share my current top 10, although the Tissot has just been relegated to the B box thanks to the arrival of the Muhle Glashutte


----------



## ronie88




----------



## catsteeth

Siddy said:


> Collection so far. Lots of changes since the last time I posted on this thread. The empty spot on the bottom is reserved for the new NTH Antilles Dark Rum, unless something else catches my eye in the next month or so.
> 
> View attachment 15773172


Nice rounded collection. I very much like what you chose.

What I'd like to know us how you find the Farer Pilot. I really like the look of those. How do you find the build quality? Does it feel quality? I believe they're 39mm, does it wear big or small? 
I think I'd slight prefer the blue Cali one, but the white is a close tie.


----------



## Siddy

catsteeth said:


> Nice rounded collection. I very much like what you chose.
> 
> What I'd like to know us how you find the Farer Pilot. I really like the look of those. How do you find the build quality? Does it feel quality? I believe they're 39mm, does it wear big or small?
> I think I'd slight prefer the blue Cali one, but the white is a close tie.


Thank you.

The Farer Bradfield definitely feels like a quality piece for the price, only thing I wish it had was a screw down crown. I don't have a wrist shot at the moment, but it does wear big on my 7 inch wrist. It's not too big, just bigger than you'd think for it's size, but that's because it's all dial, no bezel.


----------



## tortugoala

These are the main four watches in my collection. I have another two that I am holding on to for now, but will likely sell in the near future. I've discovered that I really like having four different types of watches: ana-digi, dressy sport, diver, and chronograph. Also, as a bonus, I have the four different movement types I like best: solar radio, mechanical, HAQ, and mecha-quartz.








Starting from the top left and going clockwise (of course):
Casio Pro Trek PRW-50FC-1ER - Multifunction ana-digi with solar powered radio controlled ABC movement. The "tacticool" beater for adventures and travel. I love the combi-bracelet with quick adjust feature, it helps make this the most comfortable watch to wear despite it being the largest.

Zeppelin 7666-5 - Dressy sport with automatic movement. I don't love the open heart feature, but it's kinda cool. However, I disliked how loud the Miyota rotor was, so I performed a bit of minor surgery and removed it, effectively converting this into a hand winder. While I was in there I also regulated it to about +4 sec per day.

Certina DS Action - Diver with high accuracy thermocompensated quartz movement. The size and dial on this watch are just perfect for me. The bracelet is very high quality, and has a quick adjust feature. I don't love the skeleton hands. Perhaps in the future I might try to replace them.

Seiko SBTR005 - Chronograph with mecha-quartz movement. The 60 minute subdial is a bit difficult to read with my aging eyes, but I can still use it (for now haha). I like having a 12 hour counter, which unfortunately seems to be rare with mecha-quartz watches.


----------



## Pdxbmw

All my watches are from thrift stores or pawn shops. I had a Rolex 15 years ago and sold it. IMHO, It's more fun to find watches in the wild.










PS= pawnshop, TS= thrift store, ES= estate sale.

Top row:
Oris(PS), G-Shock(TS), SKX007J(PS),
Seiko 6309-7040(TS), Wyler(TS), Ollech & Wajs(TS)

Bottom row:
Seiko 3803-7010(ES), Seiko 4823(PS), Seiko 4623(TS), Hamilton(PS), Omega(TS), Rotary(PS)










The LeJour Chrono, Luminox and the Seiko SKA371 are from Pawn shops, everything else is from a thrift store. Except the Gruen and the timex. Those where both worn by grandparents.


----------



## dolbytx

Bottom row: Seiko Jumbo chronograph, Seiko divers, a Cross that I liked, Bradley E1, Seiko s2 Top row:Seiko SARB065, Seiko recraft series (daily), vintage Mido and vintage Omega quartz.


----------



## TheCowWatcher

The wifes collection.


----------



## mgurvits

1. McDowell Time Maxton - Love the Speedmaster/Autavia vibes from this. Still my favorite panda chrono, just wish they made one in automatic. 









2. *Rado D-Star R15762102* - Love the unique case shape and how clean the dial is. The ceramic case and integrated bracelet still look like new after 1 year of frequent wear.









3. *Seiko SARB033* - Everyone said no budget collection is complete without one and I'm gonna have to agree. The watch has really grown on me and is my current everyday watch. 









4. *Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E* - It might be a tad too large for my wrist, but I can't seem to get myself to sell it. Every time I pick it up I'm blown away by the detail and quality for the price. 









5. *Citizen NY-0040* - My favorite diver watch to date. The curves in the case make it wear much smaller than its size would suggest. Love to colors and detail on the dial. I have it on a black rubber strap now, but here it is on an engineer bracelet.


----------



## Sean Pizzle

TheCowWatcher said:


> The wifes collection.
> View attachment 15828891


Awesome collection. Though I feel a bit self-conscious that her watch collection seems manlier than mine! 😂


----------



## TheCowWatcher

Sean Pizzle said:


> Awesome collection. Though I feel a bit self-conscious that her watch collection seems manlier than mine! 😂


She just claimed the Casio Edifice I bought for myself so you can see why.


----------



## gamerjigz1979

Here's my watch collection story, starting from my 1st acquistion to the latest:

*1. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Red (Quartz) *- My first (newbie) purchase; still cannot afford an automatic watch at that time. And these were the days where I wore a red Converse Chuck Taylor (even in office) so I found this watch fitting with my earlier "fashion style". After 5 battery replacements, this watch still serves me well. Definitely one of my sentimental piece in my collection.










*2. Rado Diastar Original *- My first automatic watch. Also my first watch which i considered versatile: a dress watch, casual watch, and a beater. Already been the desert, snow, offshore platforms, and tropics: this humble watch has survived them all.










*3. Hamilton Ventura XXL *- Men in Black and Elvis Presley inspired. My first watch purchased online. Also my first "avant-garde" looking watch in rubber strap.










*4. Breitling Colt Chronograph B13 *- My first pre-owned watch. Came with a black leather strap.










*5. Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude" *- My first Russian watch and my first watch with textile strap.










*6. Omega Speedmaster Reduced *- This has the most sentimental value among my collection since it was a gift from my wifey for our 7th year wedding anniversary, my 40th birthday and my 40th Christmas celebration (yes i was born on a Christmas day and we got wed just a few days before Christmas ?). It's just a pre-owned Speedy and its not a Professional moonwatch, yet being given as a surprise gift from my wife is a clear sign that she supports my hobby and she does not have to be vocal about it (action speaks louder than words afterall). That sign alone is a big reason for me to celebrate. Also shows that she did her homework on what brands & model to chose for my next collection. This became my most favorite watch in my collection and still among my Top 3.










*7. Seiko SKX009J1 *- i bought this the same day my wife gave me a Speedmaster so I can finally have my first Japanese watch in my collection.










*8. Casio G-Shock Mudmaster *- Also bought this a week later after my Seiko. Was hesistant in getting a enormous watch but i took my chances anyway since no watch collection is complete without a G-Shock. Got this in a discounted last stock price. Wearing it for week, i came to appreciate why G-Shock's deserves a place in horology. I can say this is 3rd among my Top 3 favorites in my collection. Not just an everyday watch, this is also my "weekend warrior" watch whenever I play airsoft.










*9. Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Grande Taille *- My first manual-wound watch (bought pre-owned) and my 1st grail watch (any watch worth more than $3k is a grail to me) . I have ran out of words to describe my appreciation to this watch. All i can say are 2 things: #1 a manually-wound JLC Reverso is more beautiful and sexy in personal than merely looking at its photo, and #2 this instantly became the 1st of my Top 3 faves in my collection.



















*Collection Ancillaries:*


Mantello 12-slot carbon fiber display case
unbranded faux leather travel watch case (3-slots)
Versa quad winder




























Next goals:

- get a replacement leather strap for my Speedmaster auto.

- restore my beat up Tag Heuer F1

- get another beater watch/everyday, steel case,bracelet, non-Swiss, non-Japanese, automatic, under $1k. (Spinnaker, Christopher Ward, and Bulova looks interesting. Suggestion/recommendations are appreciated).

- an automatic moonphase under $3k

Next Grail Goal:

GS SBGA211 Snowflake


----------



## Sien3

My humble collection after 3 years in this damned hobby. A Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope and a green transparent gshock OTW!


----------



## Potter63




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Just put the summer tires on most of the divers.









clockwise starting in the box:
Full metal G-square gold, black, silver, Oceanus T200, Citizen BN0150, NTH Scorpene, Doxa 300T Caribbean, Nodus Avalon, Deep Blue DayNight Rescue on DB 91 rubber, NTH Thresher on turquoise Isofrane, Doxa Sub 200 on Barton Silicone, Helson SD 42 on Helson rubber, Steinhart OVM GMT on Hirsch Robby, Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 on DB 91, Deep Blue Mil Diver 300 on DB 91 PVD.


----------



## Spartan247

Just had a new arrival yesterday with my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical so I thought I'd post up the collection since I have nothing on my radar at the moment (well almost nothing).

I will present it then and now to show how my collection has changed since 2017, which is the oldest collection pic I could find.

My collection in 2017:










Citizen Nighthawk 
Seiko SNDF93
Seiko SKX009 
Seiko SNZH53 55 Fathoms Mod
Seiko SARY057 
Shinola Runwell 41
G-Shock GW2310
Timex Waterbury Chronograph 
Orient Ray II
Steinhart OVM
Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42
Orient Bambino V1 Gen2

My collection now:


















Certina DS Action Diver 
Oris Aquis Date 43.5
Sinn 104
Tudor Black Bay 41
Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42
Stowa Marine Klassik 40
Seiko SUR311
Seiko SRPB43
Seiko SKX009 
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 
Timex MK1 Steel 
Timex Marlin X Peanuts 
G-Shock GMW-B5000
G-Shock GW-B5600

What hasn't changed? The SKX. It's the only holdover from 2017. Also, I still like a variety of both styles and brands. Collection size as well. 12 then and 14 now. I tried going down to 6 and then 8 but still felt like I wanted some more variety. Idk what the ideal collection size is for me but I think 10-12 may be the sweet spot.

What has changed? Like a lot of us the price point of my purchases has increased, although most of the collection is still in the affordable range.

For me the absolute keepers are what were for me my 3 grails, the Tudor Black Bay, Oris Aquis, and Sinn 104. The Stowa Marine, Certina DS Action, Seiko SKX, and GMW-B5000 are keepers as well. The Hamilton might get there but I've had it less than 24 hours so impossible to say at this point. The Seiko SUR311 is surprisingly one that may reach keeper status as well just based on it being a versatile grab and go piece and something I definitely plan on using for travel. But on the other hand it also makes me want a Grand Seiko 9F. Funny how that works.

I'm sure 4 years from now my collection will look somewhat different than it does today but it's unlikely to have the turnover it has had since 2017. With all the churn of watches in and out I have learned a lot more about what I like and what works for me.


----------



## VaEagle

Finally bought a watchbox as my collection grew past 20 watches, and I am trying to winnow down a few watches so that I have just 16 in the box and one on the wrist.

The JeanRichard in this box is already gone. Loved it, but it wore too big for me.
The Nomos Club Campus pictured below, just arrived.
And the Seiko Samurai and Ball Trainmaster pictured below were both absent for classroom picture day.


----------



## MrTackymeter

Pdxbmw said:


> All my watches are from thrift stores or pawn shops. I had a Rolex 15 years ago and sold it. IMHO, It's more fun to find watches in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS= pawnshop, TS= thrift store, ES= estate sale.
> 
> Top row:
> Oris(PS), G-Shock(TS), SKX007J(PS),
> Seiko 6309-7040(TS), Wyler(TS), Ollech & Wajs(TS)
> 
> Bottom row:
> Seiko 3803-7010(ES), Seiko 4823(PS), Seiko 4623(TS), Hamilton(PS), Omega(TS), Rotary(PS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LeJour Chrono, Luminox and the Seiko SKA371 are from Pawn shops, everything else is from a thrift store. Except the Gruen and the timex. Those where both worn by grandparents.


now that's a characterful collection ?


----------



## wprovence

Some of mine.


----------



## Alex_B.

The San Martin may get sold but this is the collection for now.

San Martin SN008-G
Tudor Black Bay 58 M79030N-0001
Rolex Explorer 114270


----------



## john_marston

Alex_B. said:


> View attachment 15868891
> 
> The San Martin may get sold but this is the collection for now.
> 
> San Martin SN008-G
> Tudor Black Bay 58 M79030N-0001
> Rolex Explorer 114270


Seems odd to get that San Martin when you already have the BB58


----------



## Alex_B.

john_marston said:


> Seems odd to get that San Martin when you already have the BB58


I got the bb58 after i got the San Martin. Which is why the SM is probably going to be moved on.


----------



## john_marston

Alex_B. said:


> I got the bb58 after i got the San Martin. Which is why the SM is probably going to be moved on.


Ah of course that makes sense. I figured since the SM is only like a couple months old it was the reverse. Congrats on the 58!


----------



## Alex_B.

john_marston said:


> Ah of course that makes sense. I figured since the SM is only like a couple months old it was the reverse. Congrats on the 58!


Thanks, really happy with it!
Not having a lot of watches really seems to add to the enjoyment too. 😄


----------



## Piede

Alex_B. said:


> View attachment 15868891
> 
> The San Martin may get sold but this is the collection for now.
> 
> San Martin SN008-G
> Tudor Black Bay 58 M79030N-0001
> Rolex Explorer 114270


Swap the San Martin for something with a white or blue dial 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## Curley

Here's mine! 
-Longines Hydroconquest, 39mm
-Frederique Constant Yacht Timer, 42mm
-Maurice Lacroix Aikon, 42mm
-Ball Engineer III Silver Star, 40mm
-Oris Moonphase Rectangular
-Tudor Style
-Omega Speedmaster Racing
-Doxa Sub 200


----------



## Skoghen

Dan Henry 1962 coming next week. Got the Casio yesterday.

Stowa flieger verus 
Seiko turtle save the ocean 
Dan Henry 1964
Casio F-91W 
Dan Henry 1962
Cadisen Datejust


----------



## Trapok

Curley said:


> Here's mine!
> -Longines Hydroconquest, 39mm
> -Frederique Constant Yacht Timer, 42mm
> -Maurice Lacroix Aikon, 42mm
> -Ball Engineer III Silver Star, 40mm
> -Oris Moonphase Rectangular
> -Tudor Style
> -Omega Speedmaster Racing
> -Doxa Sub 200
> View attachment 15892898


If those are your affordable watches collection, what are your non affordable?


----------



## Trapok

.


----------



## Molando

(deleted, as a double post)


----------



## Molando

A2981656-A97F-4BE4-A025-DDD4464D709C.jpeg




__
Molando


__
May 31, 2021








I try to have a watch for every mood.

from top right:
seagull 1963 chronograph (remake by seagull, but with sapphire glass, but still original size), the watch is 38, but looks much smaller when worn. They also make a 40 and 42.

seiko presage zen garden, you cannot see it, but it has a nice white striped material dial,

San Martin bronze diver. I wanted a bronze diver some years back, and this just felt right.

Holzkern Manhattan. I know a lot of watch people hate wooden watches, but I wanted one for when playing with the hippies.

A bow tie Accutron, it keeps time by a vibrating tuning fork type device, and you can hear it hum,
if you ever buy one, then recommend getting one that has been updated to take modern batteries.

Seiko Presage something or other. Wanted the original cocktail time, but missed out. This is one of the replacement releases,

Seiko Alpinist.

Timex Snoopy. as some days you just need a fun watch,

Rotary skeleton. As it was the second watch I ever purchased, and has good memories,

Edgard double flywheel watch. Liked the shape and curved sapphire. I socialise a lot, and the watch gives people an easy way to start a conversation.

CIGA design. a mechanical watch in an Apple Watch shaped case. A slight rebellion against smart watches,

a little Bambino v2, as still believe it is the be cheap dress watch you can get,

on its way here is a 17.5m Nixie tube watch, and if this message board ever lets me send PMs, and it has not been sold, a Zelos.


----------



## mykkus

Orient Mako 2, Kamasu, Ray Raven 2
Addiesdive Willard
Seiko Chrono Tachy
90's seiko quarts 2 tone (grad gift)
70's Seiko automatic..grandfathers watch

(pictures obviously not in order sorry)





  








2BF515E4-23C8-4A87-AD4D-8A018BF4797C.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Jun 2, 2021












  








E0C125D4-BDB5-4331-889F-9EA01DC33078.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Jan 25, 2021












  








90F3698C-200B-4A68-99C0-EA8264FB7AA0.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Jan 27, 2021












  








1BA473F0-4C0E-443F-985E-E12746CF7249.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 13, 2021












  








4C57D02C-1A0A-473C-B904-AC043A5CBE19.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
May 28, 2021












  








2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021












  








C2F11065-E3DC-46BE-B1AD-33891E6424E1.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Feb 4, 2021


----------



## DSS

This is my first time in the Affordables sub-forum. The most expensive thing in my collection is my Farer Eldridge-it's also one of the few watches I've ever bought new. I love that with so many cool lower-priced watches out there, it's not hugely expensive to build a really diverse collection.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Updated photo today


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMass

New to the forum today. I think my little collection is definitely in the affordable category ?










Left to right:

Pulsar chronograph vd53-x055
Skagen hagen hybrid smart watch 
Vincero chrono s (I know I know) 
Breo quartz 
Casio ae2000w 
Invicta Pro Diver (can't remember the ref but liked the yellow accent) 
Missing from the shots are these two.. 















The black dial Seiko is a 'baby Monaco' ref 7019-5000 which is currently in for repair and gentle tidy up.

And the green dial is a Seiko 5KX which I received today


----------



## mconlonx

Here's what I like to wear.









The top and bottom rows show the basic types I like to have:
Vintage hand wind
Sport
Field
12hr bezel diver
And the San Martin on the end fits with both those rows - bronze beater.

The four in the middle are just fun variations. I have a few others, but these see the most wrist time.


----------



## TheCowWatcher

No shame in my collection thus far. I love the gifted watches as much as the others. @DMass the Vinceros aren't too bad compared to other forum favorites. 









Top left to right:
Zelos Visionary V-2
Zelos Bronze Swordfish blue meteorite 42mm
Zelos Hammerhead 2 Bronze blue dial
Zelos ZX-4 Bronze black dial
Zelos ZX-2 Titanium

Bottom row left to right:
Seiko Turtle mod
Whytes Discoverer
Zelos Helmsman 2
Zelos Hammerhead 3 blue meteorite dial
Zelos Swordfish V2









Top left to right:
Enicar Ultrasonic(at service)
Timex 1980s military
Citizen Eco Drive
Vincero chrono
Vincero chrono
Bulova Accutron 218(grandfathers watch)

Bottom row left to right:
Seiko SNJ031 black out mod
Seiko Spirit Chrono
Seiko SNJ029 bronze shroud
Seiko SNJ025
Deltat Sora 1918

Of course I have to include the wifes box.









Zelos Swordfish 40
Zelos Swordfish 40 bronze
Regia custom patina dial
Orient Ray II
Caravelle 45C116
Casio Edifice EFRS107D-1AV


----------



## schumacher62

1972 timex-kodak "voters choice" set, serviced and on original straps.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dcmgti

My small collection. I started about 4 years ago but some things in life put a hold on me building my collection at the pace I wanted. I used to have my eye on several Seiko pieces but recently they've been pushed to the price points that other brands/micro brands have caught my attention. 


Shown: 
Wenger that Costco had marked at $12.00 
Citizen PCAT
Seiko SSC233
Citizen AW7040-02A(I believe..hard to read it)
Samsung Galaxy 2 for workout/extra active days(spends 90% of its time on my desk on charger)
Luminox Atacama that just killed the battery a few days ago but is quickly becoming my everyday beater
Spinnaker Bradner emerald green
Seiko STO, 
Cheap Seiko beater
Vintage Seiko 5 on leather NATO.

The Citizen PCAT and all black Seiko have traveled all over the world with me(60+ countries). The black Seiko has been through an insane amount of abuse and just keeps on ticking.

I do still have a couple Seiko pieces that I'm after, but will be focusing on a few select Citizen models, two Longines pieces(Conquest and VHP), Zelos Horizons, Hamilton Khaki, Omega Aqua Terra and a Tudor Ranger on Bund. Trying to pace my remaining "wants" out over the next year. Also working on my strap collection/variety.


----------



## RussMurray

In terms of affordability, I've mostly focused on Seiko which admittedly have started to creep up there in price. For years my upper limit was $1K and it's only been in the last 2 to 3 years that I've dipped my toes in watches just a tad in excess of that. Be that as it may, I still think they're affordable


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Since my last update about 2.5 months ago:

IN:

Deep Blue Master 2000 Ten Year Anniversary
NTH Skipjack
NTH Polar Barracuda
Nodus Duality
Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT
Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 tritium
Helson Shark Diver 40

OUT:

Nodus Avalon
Doxa Sub 200 Searambler
Deep Blue DayNight Rescue GMT
Deep Blue Military Diver 300
Helson Shark Diver 42
Steinhart OV GMT
Lorier Neptune 3


----------



## slugworth

Vintage Timex Divers.


----------



## Thedams

Mido and Citizens.


----------



## gramforgram

Japanese Orient Bambino
Germany Laco Aachen Blaue Stunde
Swiss Revue Thommen Airspeed


----------



## Jbrowland

Autos on top, Quartz on bottom. I have a Straton Tourer GMT 40mm in green incoming.


----------



## Tanz99

It's when you actually look at your collection when you realise that you probably have too many watches. Then you realise that something is missing from your collection and you worry more.

Anyways here's mine.










Top L-R: Cronos Bronze Turtle with PT5000, San Martin 6105 with MOP dial (both mesmerising disks to look at), Casio AE1200 (Royale - love this, bought twice), G-Shock GWB5600-2ER with stainless steel bezel and bracelet mod (one of the daily options), Pagani Design Daytona homage (better than expected for the price)
Bottom L-R: Invicta 34334 (1953 variant and another better than expected for the price) , Orient Mako 1 (one of my earliest purchases and gateway into the rabbit hole), Seiko 7548 700, 700c and 700b (the latter was the first my birth year watch and a daily since being put on a comfy orange silicone strap , the other two were just because I had to have a set - missing the 7000 but prices are but much now).










L-R: Seiko Sarb033 (bought just as they were being discontinued with a 20% eBay discount, love it), Tissot Visodate (running at +0spd, nice occasion wear), Smiths Everest Expedition (latest addition, getting used to small size, awaiting new strap for it), Seagull 1963 acrylic (iconic and great little watch), Alkin Model 2 (wanted a full lume dial watch and bit it delivers and bracelet is so comfortable, probably only watch in collection worn on a bracelet)









On the wrist today, San Martin bronze pilot.
Few others not pictured now gifted to the OH.


----------



## catsteeth

Love that collection of quartz Seiko's. I agree it's a pity Seiko prices have gone so crazy these last few years.


----------



## Tanz99

catsteeth said:


> Love that collection of quartz Seiko's. I agree it's a pity Seiko prices have gone so crazy these last few years.


Got them from Japanese auction site Buyee. Worth having a look as some come up for a bargain. Shame about tax and duty to UK though.


----------



## Flash-BCR

I got some Bertucci's...2 more on the way. Plus 6-8 dupes stashed away....Yay affordable's!...


----------



## GenericUser1

This may be relevant here since a number of members have large watch collections. I've been looking for watch storage options and while you can find boxes up to 48 slots I don't really want to spend $150-$200 or just keep adding 24 slot boxes at $75 each. 

The one thing that surprises me is there are so many jewelry armoires on the various used marketplaces that no one has every just made a watch armoire. I'll probably have to end up getting a dresser or similar piece of furniture for $50 and have to make my own slots.

I'll take a photo of my collection and add it to this so it stays on topic.


----------



## Flash-BCR

GenericUser1 said:


> This may be relevant here since a number of members have large watch collections. I've been looking for watch storage options and while you can find boxes up to 48 slots I don't really want to spend $150-$200 or just keep adding 24 slot boxes at $75 each.
> 
> The one thing that surprises me is there are so many jewelry armoires on the various used marketplaces that no one has every just made a watch armoire. I'll probably have to end up getting a dresser or similar piece of furniture for $50 and have to make my own slots.
> 
> I'll take a photo of my collection and add it to this so it stays on topic.


I posted the Bertucci collection above (or below depending on your hemisphere... I buy those 12 per flat on Amazon for $20ish a piece...


----------



## GenericUser1

Flash-BCR said:


> I posted the Bertucci collection above (or below depending on your hemisphere... I buy those 12 per flat on Amazon for $20ish a piece...


I did not look closely enough I saw a number of Bertucci watches but didn't realize they were all Bertucci watches Holy F man that's amazing.

That might be a good and easy option I could just buy the trays and keep them in a display cabinet.


----------



## Flash-BCR

I use these file trays (also from Amazon) I can get 4 flats of 12 on the 'shelves' and then one on top. The flats plus the watches fit pretty well as far as clearance...the file trays are like $25


----------



## BSOregon

Here's my current all quartz (nearly) collection:









Seikos (left to right)
1966 Seiko Champion Calendar: My "birth year" watch, manual wind (only non-quartz)
SUR307 White
SUR309 Blue (wasn't sure about this one until I put it on this grey seatbelt strap, then it clicked)
SUR311 Black
Alba AEFD530 solar diver
Alba AEFD529 solar diver








Zodiac Sea Dragon Quartz: 
I love this small (38mm) barrel case and the great colors. 100 meters "women's" divers; they come with color matching rubber straps which I do not like. Saved them for possible resale later.
Left to right:
ZO2219
ZO2233
ZO2244
ZO2253
ZO2262








Field watches:
Bertucci A-1S: my mountain bike/climbing watch. Rugged quartz, 100 meters, screw down crown and fixed lugs
VAER C5 "Tradition" - (I call it a C5 Explorer)
VAER C5 "Heritage"








Odds and Ends:
Lip Mariner GMT: small quartz GMT with sapphire and 200 meters. Bought it for the beautiful colorway.
Wenger Cronograph: I don't really like cronos and it's too big but it was a gift from my wife so it stays in the collection.

On the way:
Another Zodiac Sea Dragon Quartz and a VAER D4 Atlantic Solar Diver (another gift)


----------



## chriscentro

My Orient collection








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Epsomwatch

A bit of a mixture:

Seiko 5KX gunmetal
Hamilton American Classic intra-matic chronograph
Citizen Titanium GMT 
Garmin Fenix 6 pro
Nomos Weltzeit Nachtblau
G Shock GMW B5000G


----------



## georgerf

This is my watch collection. I'm not a "fanatic" collector, I like to buy watches I could wear every day and match my outfits.

Starting from top left:

1. *Fossil FB-03* - this is my most disliked watch, bought from the Internet and it's too large for my wrist, want to get rid of it and change it to another diver watch, probably a Seiko 5.

2. *Casio Edifice EFV-110D-2AVUEF* - I like this watch, wear it with my smart casual outfits, one of the best bang for the buck in my opinion.

3. *Chronostar* - my "dressiest watch" from the collection, rarely wear it though.

4. *Tokyoflash Rogue* - bought it circa 15 years ago, not wearing it anymore it's too childish in my opinion.

5. *Casio G-Shock GW-B5600-2ER* - Almost a daily driver, Bluetooth edition, I had some problems with the battery when I bought it, they changed it in the store and it's unbreakable now.

6. *Casio G-Shock GA-2100-1A1ER* - The "classic g-shock", I thought I would like this one more, but it's almost impossible to tell the time in the dark. I will probably switch it out to a black/white bezel one.

7-11. *Casio retro digital watches*, these are the ones I wear the most, especially number 7. There's something about that classic blue-red watch face with the brushed metal, that's making me want to wear it every day.

12. *Brauswetter Janos Szegeden* - A family "heirloom", my grandfather bought it in Austria-Hungary in the 1900s, not working unfortunately and the servicing costs 3x more than the watch itself.


----------



## bo911KM




----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## TracerBullet

Spuz Zard said:


> View attachment 16067035
> 
> 
> View attachment 16067038
> 
> 
> View attachment 16067046


Great collection! I would like to hear more about the digital watch - is that a speaker?


----------



## Spuz Zard

TracerBullet said:


> Great collection! I would like to hear more about the digital watch - is that a speaker?


Thanks for the compliment!

And as for the watch with the speaker, it is a Nixon Dork. Press the button and the time is read out, the voice is male or female at different times of the day.


----------



## Beena

mconlonx said:


> Here's what I like to wear.
> View attachment 15946868
> 
> 
> The top and bottom rows show the basic types I like to have:
> Vintage hand wind
> Sport
> Field
> 12hr bezel diver
> And the San Martin on the end fits with both those rows - bronze beater.
> 
> The four in the middle are just fun variations. I have a few others, but these see the most wrist time.


I love the Gruen. What model is that?


----------



## mconlonx

Beena said:


> I love the Gruen. What model is that?


Precision, and I think someone told me early to late 60s.


----------



## Beena

mconlonx said:


> Precision, and I think someone told me early to late 60s.


It's very nice ??


----------



## muasua

Here's my collection. 😎
Tissot visodate, GS sbgn009, Monta Triumph, Seiko skx007


----------



## ryan850

muasua said:


> Here's my collection.
> Tissot visodate, GS sbgn009, Monta Triumph, Seiko skx007
> View attachment 16080079


Love the 2 sport GADA watches with the gs and monta which fit perfectly with the tissot for slightly dressier occasions and the skx for the outdoor activities.


----------



## DC guy

This year, like last year, I sold two watches and added one. Interestingly, all four of those watches I sold were modern autos in the 40mm+ range. My collection now predominantly consists of smaller, handwinding, vintage/reissue watches.

My box is currently arranged in two tiers - the six core watches that get 90% of the wrist time, and six "others" including family heirlooms, a dress watch that's dying for the pandemic to end, and some randoms that may be the next to go.





  








C2BE720A-937D-403E-B58A-584DFBF7058F.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Aug 25, 2021


__
1







Top tier, left to right:

Vintage Raketa
Sea-Gull "1963" Reissue
Smiths PRS-29A (W10 reissue)
Vintage Tissot PR 516 GL
Seiko SKXA35
Vintage Vostok Komandirskie
Lower tier, left to right:

Vintage Bulova Accutron
Vintage Slava
JDM Seiko SARB065
Movado Series 800 chrono
Vintage Certina Argonaut 280
Vintage Visotex
Last year I told myself that if a Covid vaccine were ever approved, and I got it, I'd celebrate the end of the pandemic by buying a Nomos Tetra. Things didn't quite pan out the way I expected. Until my office reopens, I don't think a Tetra would get much wear.

Instead, I scratched a longstanding itch to upgrade my Seiko field watch, and wound up with the Smiths. Super happy with that decision.


----------



## Siddy

In order of purchase date, from oldest to newest.

Although I doubt I will ever be done, this feels the closest to done that I've ever felt. Why does it feel like I've said that before.....


----------



## DC guy

Siddy said:


> In order of purchase date, from oldest to newest.
> 
> Although I doubt I will ever be done, this feels the closest to done that I've ever felt. Why does it feel like I've said that before.....
> 
> View attachment 16084656


Well done! And well photographed. I didn't realize Citizen made a "Cocktail Time" too.


----------



## Siddy

DC guy said:


> Well done! And well photographed. I didn't realize Citizen made a "Cocktail Time" too.


Thanks and yeah, I've owned Seiko's Cocktail Time as well and I prefer the Citizen. The white on the Citizen looks so bright in daylight, I really enjoy it. Plus it's titanium so it's super lightweight.


----------



## Miles_Wilson

*2014*









*2021







*

That Deep Blue is the only one which stuck around. It was my first quality dive watch and still runs great to this day, built like a tank. I've had lots in between, everything is in a spreadsheet somewhere. I'm not done yet but it is all a journey to enjoy!


----------



## Bthedane

DC guy said:


> This year, like last year, I sold two watches and added one. Interestingly, all four of those watches I sold were modern autos in the 40mm+ range. My collection now predominantly consists of smaller, handwinding, vintage/reissue watches.
> 
> My box is currently arranged in two tiers - the six core watches that get 90% of the wrist time, and six "others" including family heirlooms, a dress watch that's dying for the pandemic to end, and some randoms that may be the next to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2BE720A-937D-403E-B58A-584DFBF7058F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 25, 2021
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top tier, left to right:
> 
> Vintage Raketa
> Sea-Gull "1963" Reissue
> Smiths PRS-29A (W10 reissue)
> Vintage Tissot PR 516 GL
> Seiko SKXA35
> Vintage Vostok Komandirskie
> Lower tier, left to right:
> 
> Vintage Bulova Accutron
> Vintage Slava
> JDM Seiko SARB065
> Movado Series 800 chrono
> Vintage Certina Argonaut 280
> Vintage Visotex
> Last year I told myself that if a Covid vaccine were ever approved, and I got it, I'd celebrate the end of the pandemic by buying a Nomos Tetra. Things didn't quite pan out the way I expected. Until my office reopens, I don't think a Tetra would get much wear.
> 
> Instead, I scratched a longstanding itch to upgrade my Seiko field watch, and wound up with the Smiths. Super happy with that decision.


Thats a nice proof of concept for making a tastefull collection on a budget. Good Job Sir.


----------



## supersong115

The current state of the collection, in regular rotation, in no particular order (missing a few Casios and vintage pieces that are not in normal rotation).


----------



## catsteeth

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 16113743
> 
> 
> The current state of the collection, in regular rotation, in no particular order (missing a few Casios and vintage pieces that are not in normal rotation).


I like that a lot. We have similar tastes it seems. Are you thinking of another watch? What would you get next?

If it was me I'd definitely add a Grand Seiko or Breitling. Or something German, maybe Sinn, or Stowa. Or even a Fortis or another Oris.


----------



## tilly

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 16113743
> 
> 
> The current state of the collection, in regular rotation, in no particular order (missing a few Casios and vintage pieces that are not in normal rotation).


Lovely varied collection


----------



## tilly

schumacher62 said:


> oh, my kodak timex collection? original straps arriving soon.


Only in America!!!!


----------



## mconlonx

Mrs-ish mconlonx often leaves her watches in various places around the house ,and since a few were within reach I decided to gather them all for a group shot.










Honestly, I could live with this... funny part is ,she does not participate or even lurk here, so she is unaware of thhe raging debate about WR. So if something says 30m, she believes it. And since none if these are all that precious, I consider it valid science. So when she goes into a pool or the ocean for a swim with her 30m Seiko 5, or the other Seiko with older seals, I just wait to see if there's a problem. So far, all good...

She tolerates my watch mania, but is legit interested, on her own. So this is what she has amassed in a few years. She pretends not to geek out about this stuff, but is inordinately pleased to have some real watch nerd cred going on here...

Casio A158WEA-9CF - a buddy of ours who is a news anchor for Channel 3 News in Tallinn Estonia, has the all gold-tone version, and when we spotted this, perusing watches in Wal Mart, she had to have it.

Seiko 5 SNXS77 - she wanted "a blue watch" and was thrilled when I got her this.

Vostok Amphibia 420526 "Zissou" - yes, she's a Wes Anderson fan... BSH strap for much cred.

Chinese Air Force 1963 chrono - she liked a vid about it, specifically the dial/hand colors, so I got it for her B-Day this year.

Seiko SLT079 - GMT watch with the 8f56 movement, I brought this home and she said, "Is that ANOTHER watch?!?" in a tone where the only correct response was, "Yes, but I bought it for you, when we travel." Dodged a bullet on that one...

Sea-Gull Ultra Thin Mechanical D819.612L - I was looking for a smaller hand-wind watch and this suited just fine. I think I'd have preferred 36mm, but with the all-dial design, 34mm actually works for me, the same way any vintage 34m watch would. However, as soon as she saw it, "Ooo, that's really nice. It's mine. Get me a better strap..." As you wish, my darling...

It's a great, diverse collection, with classics and most bases covered. 2 hand wind, 2 quartz, 2 automatic. Digital utility which can be dress in a pinch, sporty blue dial, diver, chrono, GMT, and dress. Mostly, she chooses by her mood, the looks of the watch, and/or what she's wearing for the day, rarely worries about rotation, and if one is getting more time than the others. I think her current favorites are the chrono and the GMT, with the Seiko SLT edging everything else out as her grab and go watch.


----------



## john_marston

Wow that’s a proper male WIS collection...are you sure this Mrs mconlonx is real?

I kinda want a yellow dial A158 now too


----------



## supersong115

catsteeth said:


> I like that a lot. We have similar tastes it seems. Are you thinking of another watch? What would you get next?
> 
> If it was me I'd definitely add a Grand Seiko or Breitling. Or something German, maybe Sinn, or Stowa. Or even a Fortis or another Oris.


My fiancee and I are getting married next year in the fall and we're thinking of having our honeymoon in Japan (if the world allows it by then) so a Grand Seiko that both of us can wear would was something I've been considering ?

I've owned the Sinn 104 and the 556i in the past, great watches but ended up flipping it. I am intrigued about Breitlings and their superoceans.


----------



## Ikuzo

Here are the latest additions to my collection.


----------



## catsteeth

supersong115 said:


> My fiancee and I are getting married next year in the fall and we're thinking of having our honeymoon in Japan (if the world allows it by then) so a Grand Seiko that both of us can wear would was something I've been considering ?
> 
> I've owned the Sinn 104 and the 556i in the past, great watches but ended up flipping it. I am intrigued about Breitlings and their superoceans.


I tried a Breitling SO on when I bought my Seamaster. I really liked it, they're good watches. But too similar to the Seamaster for me.

I'm going for a Tudor Bronze, probably the blue next. They're different enough for me, I'm not to keen on doubling watch types. But I love Breitling, and I'm also looking at maybe a blue Colt, or yellow Avenger.

Definitely go for a GS. I have the SBGV 207 and absolutely love it. I put it on, and then don't take it of for days. It's my smallest watch, but it's got the biggest wrist presence. It looks _luxury_..


----------



## CyberShadow

I am relatively new to collecting, but really enjoying the journey, and just completed my first box (which took about a year).


----------



## roch68

It's changes a lot&#8230;.


----------



## Speeskeek

hi all,
new here (2nd post). Been infected for a while (2y?) been a member of dutch and german watchforums since then. I'm belgian, so I don't really have a 'home' forum. was reading the last few days a lot here on WUS, so I decided to make an account.
Here is my collection today (this morning)









Wearing the Sturmanskie mechnical chrono today.

Thinking of going a step up. Just sold my Seiko Samurai (upgraded it with a zuludiver rubber strap and a sapphire cristal) and looking for a new diver. The white mod is actually a steeldive where I changed the dial and the strap (miltat).

Thinking of buying a :

Davosa batman of pepsi GMT 42mm
Squale
Damasko DA4x (but hard to find   ) or DC58
Maybe a Ball Engineer (<- have a lead on that, thinking on it for 3-4 days now)


----------



## john_marston

Don’t think I’ve posted my watches here. 
vintage:








digital








aliexpress








more Ali








other 









Probably gonna do another ‘purge’ soon and go back down to <6


----------



## tighthams




----------



## genkov4336

My collection so far


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Okay, here is my small collection of six watches. This started as a Seiko 5 (made in Japan) collection, and has evolved slightly. It’s a fully automatic collection with Japanese movements. 

Black dials are my color of choice, and I prefer stainless bands or black leather with deployment clasps. All modifications have been done myself, and I have kept my purchase costs well under $400 for each watch. It may be overkill however each watch has its original box and any original parts that may have been swapped during modification. 

I certainly intend to acquire more, but I will wait until I have another six to share them with you all.

View attachment 16175949


Seiko SNZF17J1
Crystal Times Low Double Dome Crystal Blue AR
Namoki Mods Sub Ceramic Bezel Insert
Strapcode Super-O bracelet w/ sub clasp
View attachment 16175950


Seiko SNZG15J1
Crystal Times Double Dome Crystal Blue AR
Seiko leather strap
Strapcode
deployment clasp
View attachment 16175951


Seiko SRPE67J1
Crystal Times Double Dome Crystal Blue AR
Strapcode Super-O Bracelet
View attachment 16175953


Orient Ray Raven II
Crystal Times Low Double Dome Crystal Blue AR
DLW PVD Bezel
Crystal Times Sub Bezel Insert Red Marker
Seiko leather strap
Strapcode PVD deployment clasp
View attachment 16175955


Islander ISL-54
Omega style polished deployment clasp
View attachment 16175956


Islander ISL-36
Islander milled v-style diver clasp
View attachment 16175959


----------



## catsteeth

genkov4336 said:


> My collection so far
> 
> 
> View attachment 16149744


I see a theme there...  Love that Fortis.


----------



## Beena

Here's my SOC as of today - The Seiko Cocktail Time Black Russian photo is different because my wife has hidden it until our anniversary next week, so I had to use a photo I took on the day I was allowed to wear it (to make sure that it's working properly 😉).










Seiko Presage SRPF39J1 - Cocktail Time Black Russian.
Orient Bambino I
Elgin Art Deco watch that my wife bought me for our first anniversary
Orient Mako I
Seiko Presage SRPB46J1 - Cocktail Time Manhattan
Millionsmart 1801 Flying Tourbillon
Poljot Okeah Reissue
Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel 
Oris Wrist Alarm
Roamer Rotodate
Seagul 1963 Reissue
Omega Seamaster - 70's TV Dial model - no idea of the reference
Seiko SKX009
Smiths PRS-36
Omega Seamaster Pro 300 Midsize 2551.80.00 (2004)
Seiko SNK809
Zeno Explorer - the model with a NOS A.Schild 5206 movement 

I have some other random watches knocking about but these I consider to be my proper collection.


----------



## Fishintime

First time posting my collection with the latest acquisitions being the ga2100's and the citizen super tough.

I might need to thin this down a buy but having a hard time deciding. Everything was under $450 except for the steinhart so lots of deal hunting to get to this point. Thoughts?

I have a Mido multifort 38mm white inbound from Ashford that may stay in the collection too.


----------



## DPflaumer

Here's a bit of an update on where things stand for me, not including a pair that may not be sticking around. There are a few unifying threads: All of these are under 40mm, have perfectly serviceable bracelets, good WR, and look great on straps (it's that time of year and the pictures reflect it!). Please excuse the one corner of my place that gets good even light and looks okay as a backdrop! There is a tan strap coming for the Citizen but in the meantime I'm digging this blue on blue combo. 

In order of acquisition:
SARB Alpinist
Mühle Glashütte 29er
Rado Captain Cook
Yema Flygraf
Ginza Alpinist
Citizen NB1050-59L


----------



## The Watch Ho

So I am giving some watches away to make room for some on the way so I thought I best share a pic before I downsize....


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^^
@The Watch Ho. Do you have my address? LOL

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Damn that’s insane!!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Matthew__Thomas said:


> Damn that’s insane!!


you are correct!


----------



## Suur Tõll

I apologise for not having a group shot, but here are individual shots of my ‘collection’, in the order of acquisition. As I am not much of a watch flipper and my budget is very limited (on account of being a dad of two), the selection will likely remain the same for a long time to come, with some new straps added every once in a while to freshen things up.










Baltic HMS001 with a cream dial (from their initial Kickstarter run) - the watch that kickstarted my passion for wristwatches.










Withings Steel HR - it probably doesn't belong in this thread. After all, it is a 'smartwatch' geared for fitness, but I love it, not least because of its respect of horological traditions (not to mention its standard-shaped lugs) and consider it as part of the collection.










Braun AW50 (from its original 1990s run, bought as NOS) - a nice quartz watch with a direct connection to the Bauhaus school of design. My idea of a 'fun" watch for the weekend.










Seiko 'Chariot' 2220-0470 from 1976 with a handwound Hi-Beat (28,800 bph) movement, but no seconds hand. How decadent!  My favourite watch in the collection. The strap is not original, but still pretty awesome (produced by Vollmer).










Seiko 5, reference no. SNXF05 - got to love that graph paper dial.










Casio F-91WC in mustard yellow, because summer.










Serica 4512 with a California dial - the newest addition and hopefully also the last for a long while. Luckily it seems like a watch that can be worn on any occasion, on any strap or bracelet (which is how I hoped it would be).


----------



## broadarrownati

Keeping the above G Shock DW 5600, JeanRichard Aquascope, Bathys 100 Fathoms Quartz, Bulova N6 LED Quartz; Marvin Malton 160 Khaki a/k/a Frog Prince, Alpina Startimer.

Selling Atlantic Worldmaster Special Edition, Tissot PR100, Rado Greenhorse King Size, and Louis Chevrolet Frontenac Ref. A 6300 Limited Edition.










Am I keeping the right ones?


----------



## Suur Tõll

broadarrownati said:


> Am I keeping the right ones?


Such things are always very subjective of course, but from the pics it seems you are selling off the dressier side of your collection. Is that the plan? Of those remaining, the 'Frog Prince' would work best with a suit and tie - and maybe also the Alpina, in a pinch - and also the Bulova, depending on the suit/tie - so maybe it's actually not an issue. And maybe you intend to never wear a suit or a tie again, in which case yes, you are probably making the right decision.


----------



## broadarrownati

Suur Tõll said:


> Such things are always very subjective of course, but from the pics it seems you are selling off the dressier side of your collection. Is that the plan? Of those remaining, the 'Frog Prince' would work best with a suit and tie - and maybe also the Alpina, in a pinch - and also the Bulova, depending on the suit/tie - so maybe it's actually not an issue. And maybe you intend to never wear a suit or a tie again, in which case yes, you are probably making the right decision.


I have not worn a suit in two years. Thinking about replacing the dress watches with an affordable one maybe a Tissot Visodate Powermatic or a Mathey-Tissot Eric Giroud. Also, eyeing an entry level premium dive watch such as a Breitling Superocean, Eterna Kontiki, or Oris Sixty Five trying to keep it under $1,600.00 and looking for something with at least a 44mm case (8.5" wrists).


----------



## DrSlamastika

The zenith is the latest one, so not still in family picture


----------



## taprosoft

Found this little gem in local vintage store: Seiko Actus Hi-Beat 7019-7060. Pair it with a few different straps and it works wonder for me so far!


----------



## lorsban




----------



## iceman767

These for now









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher

Garmin Instinct Solar for sports including running, hiking, kettlebells and manual labor
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for dressier occasions
Seiko spb143 for everything else


----------



## taprosoft

Pardon for the re-post. Here is my 'budget' collection 😶

Orient Golden Eye 1 Open Heart
Seiko 5 Actus Blue Dial
Seiko 5 DX Silver Dial
Seiko Quartz Chronos
Withing Steel HR Hybrid (some smart functions in a traditional package)
Amazfit GTR 42mm (used for sports tracking, a good budget tracker with plenty of high quality custom faces!)
Seiko Gyro Marvel 60s
Seiko Chronograph Quartz Yellow Dial
Skagen Connected Hybrid


----------



## BHWookie11

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16269416
> 
> 
> Garmin Instinct Solar for sports including running, hiking, kettlebells and manual labor
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for dressier occasions
> Seiko spb143 for everything else


That’s a really great 3 piece collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piowa

In last 10 years I have had 70 watches (mostly G-Shocks). 










Now I have only three of them:

Wired AGAW 403 (bought in April 2020)










G-Shock GBD-200-9 (bought two months ago)










and Seiko SNE 541 (bought few days ago)










Is it the perfect trio? Time will tell. 8--))

One for sports (G), one for special occasions (chrono) and one for everything else (diver). 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Finn74

As it stands right now but change is coming!


----------



## pixel_pusher

BHWookie11 said:


> That’s a really great 3 piece collection, thanks for sharing!


Thanks! It’s taken about 10 years of buying and selling to arrive at my three. Luckily this hobby is a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## pixel_pusher

Piowa said:


> In last 10 years I have had 70 watches (mostly G-Shocks).
> 
> View attachment 16271588
> 
> 
> Now I have only three of them:
> 
> Wired AGAW 403 (bought in April 2020)
> 
> View attachment 16271597
> 
> 
> G-Shock GBD-200-9 (bought two months ago)
> 
> View attachment 16271602
> 
> 
> and Seiko SNE 541 (bought few days ago)
> 
> View attachment 16271609
> 
> 
> Is it the perfect trio? Time will tell. 8--))
> 
> One for sports (G), one for special occasions (chrono) and one for everything else (diver).
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I have the same goals with my three piece collection. What are your thoughts on the GBD-200?


----------



## Piowa

I like the display and colour of GBD-200. I don't use fitness nor bluetooth functions at all, becauce I don't need them. I don't run nor train, only ride a bike. I have my "ancient" counter on the bike to know the distance, time, speed etc.

GBD-200 is just regular G-Shock for me. With crisp display and in nice colour.










However I have been thinking about reducing my "collection" to two (or even) one piece (diver). Selling chrono or (and) G.

In 2018 for eight months or so I have only one watch. Mudmaster GWG-1000. It was a nice feeling not to have to choose a watch every morning. 8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jinzhouy

my 3 watch collection: 2 black + 1 white; 2 versatile + 1 diver; 2 sealed caseback + 1 see through caseback; all equipped with bracelet, but now changed to leather strap; all eta 2824-2 movements, with the Tissot gentleman upgraded to Powermatic 80 for 80 hours power reserve and silicon balance spring.
satisfied with this collection, can cover all my usage scenarios.









Hamilton valiant + Tissot gentleman;









Tissot gentlemen + steinhart ovm3 (42mm)


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## watchmenottv

Finn74 said:


> As it stands right now but change is coming!
> View attachment 16271651


All the best microbrands 👌


----------



## watchmenottv

Siddy said:


> In order of purchase date, from oldest to newest.
> 
> Although I doubt I will ever be done, this feels the closest to done that I've ever felt. Why does it feel like I've said that before.....
> 
> View attachment 16084656


Nice diverse collection 👌


----------



## Siddy

watchmenottv said:


> Nice diverse collection 👌



Thanks and turns out I wasn’t close to done since I ended up reducing my collection from 24 to 14(blank space reserved) soon after saying that. Less watches, but tried to keep the same diversity.


----------



## catsteeth

Siddy said:


> Thanks and turns out I wasn’t close to done since I ended up reducing my collection from 24 to 14(blank space reserved) soon after saying that. Less watches, but tried to keep the same diversity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16323551


Nice collection 👍☺

Omega and GS at the root, but a great selection of styles and colours from interesting and quality brands for the rest.


----------



## Siddy

catsteeth said:


> Nice collection 👍☺
> 
> Omega and GS at the root, but a great selection of styles and colours from interesting and quality brands for the rest.


Thank you 👊


----------



## Konliner

Just three and I'm happy with it.


----------



## magana_manuel

New in this forum, so nice to see all those affordable pieces.
Here It’s my LANDRÈ tourbillon enamel dial.


----------



## Beena

Staring 2022 off with a picture of my current core collection before I potentially get rid of a few pieces and before one arrives. I have a white dial Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on the way to add to this. 

Starting from the top I have:

Seiko Presage SRPF39J1 - Cocktail Time Black Russian 
1965 Rolex Oyster Perpetual with a tropical dial
1970’s TV Dial Omega Seamaster with a refinished red dial
Seiko SKX009K2
Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel 
Zeno Explorer
2004 Omega Seamaster Pro 300 Midsize 
Orient Mako 
Seiko Presage SRPB46J1 - Cocktail Time Manhattan 
Oris Wrist Alarm on the left hand side
Seagull 1963 reissue on the right hand side

I’m thinking of possibly getting rid of the SKX, the Seagull and the Mako (along with an Orient Bambino - first version).


----------



## rreifel

TysonJones said:


> My little collection...
> 
> View attachment 2095818


Holy smoke, I have some shopping to do to catch up with you!


----------



## Beena

rreifel said:


> Holy smoke, I have some shopping to do to catch up with you!


That is around ten years of collecting (although I did buy five in the past six months). I’m sure you’ll catch me up in no time 😉


----------



## Bsw_sc

This case houses my favorite 30 time pieces, the ones that get wrist time anyway. These are mostly Russian, Soviet time pieces and micro brands. Crazy as it sounds I have no desire to own any big brands, to each his own I guess but they're just not for me. Russian watches made with in-house movements turn me on as do micro brand watches. I feel better about spending my money on a small brand where my purchase will actually make a positive impact on the brand, some of these large watch companies have billions in annual revenue. That's not to say I don't appreciate the insanely fine precision, machining and detailing that comes with many high end brands because I do. And I enjoy reading about them in my watch magazine subscriptions and such. But at the end of the day I prefer the unusual, small and insignificant brands that speak to me. Best thing about watch collecting is that there are no wrong answers...


----------



## TracerBullet

Bsw_sc said:


> This case houses my favorite 30 time pieces, the ones that get wrist time anyway. These are mostly Russian, Soviet time pieces and micro brands. Crazy as it sounds I have no desire to own any big brands, to each his own I guess but they're just not for me. Russian watches made with in-house movements turn me on as do micro brand watches. I feel better about spending my money on a small brand where my purchase will actually make a positive impact on the brand, some of these large watch companies have billions in annual revenue. That's not to say I don't appreciate the insanely fine precision, machining and detailing that comes with many high end brands because I do. And I enjoy reading about them in my watch magazine subscriptions and such. But at the end of the day I prefer the unusual, small and insignificant brands that speak to me. Best thing about watch collecting is that there are no wrong answers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16365088


Very nice collection and case. Where did you get the case?


----------



## Bsw_sc

Bsw_sc said:


> This case houses my favorite 30 time pieces, the ones that get wrist time anyway. These are mostly Russian, Soviet time pieces and micro brands. Crazy as it sounds I have no desire to own any big brands, to each his own I guess but they're just not for me. Russian watches made with in-house movements turn me on as do micro brand watches. I feel better about spending my money on a small brand where my purchase will actually make a positive impact on the brand, some of these large watch companies have billions in annual revenue. That's not to say I don't appreciate the insanely fine precision, machining and detailing that comes with many high end brands because I do. And I enjoy reading about them in my watch magazine subscriptions and such. But at the end of the day I prefer the unusual, small and insignificant brands that speak to me. Best thing about watch collecting is that there are no wrong answers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16365088


Thank you. Case came from Etsy, link below. It’s actually pretty well made, you can hang it on the wall too if you prefer 

www.etsy.com/listing/693872546


----------



## Spuz Zard

Just a few...


----------



## timestampaviator

Coming up on 10 years. 

Top Row:

Revue Thommen Airspeed 7750 (2018 purchase, after cashing out on the crypto market)
Tag Heuer S/EL on a custom leather strap
Breitling B-1
Seiko 2220-0520
Universal Geneve White Shadow
Citizen 8110 Bullhead
Tissot Pr50 Titanium (first swiss watch)
Bottom Row:

Orient The Master II (first automatic watch)
Seiko mod with Bitcoin dial (2021 purchase, after cashing out of the crypto market)

SOLD and Regret:

Tag Heuer Pilot (I can only dream of what buying it at the price I traded it at)
Citizen Ecozilla


----------



## broadarrownati

Bsw_sc said:


> This case houses my favorite 30 time pieces, the ones that get wrist time anyway. These are mostly Russian, Soviet time pieces and micro brands. Crazy as it sounds I have no desire to own any big brands, to each his own I guess but they're just not for me. Russian watches made with in-house movements turn me on as do micro brand watches. I feel better about spending my money on a small brand where my purchase will actually make a positive impact on the brand, some of these large watch companies have billions in annual revenue. That's not to say I don't appreciate the insanely fine precision, machining and detailing that comes with many high end brands because I do. And I enjoy reading about them in my watch magazine subscriptions and such. But at the end of the day I prefer the unusual, small and insignificant brands that speak to me. Best thing about watch collecting is that there are no wrong answers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16365088


Great collection. What it that watch, bottom row, second from left?


----------



## Bsw_sc

broadarrownati said:


> Great collection. What it that watch, bottom row, second from left?


That is an Egard Watches, model Quantus. Ilan owns this micro brand, his watches are such a huge value, the quality is top shelf. Those first 4 from left to right on the bottom are all Egard watches. He is a pro law enforcement, pro first responder, pro military patriot. When the rest of the country was (and still are) bashing LE he was putting out videos and commercials praising LE and first responders. When Gillete put out the commercial about masculinity being toxic Ilan put out a video about how that was wrong... I know this may not resonate with everyone which is fine, but regardless his watches are fantastic. One more thing; I once had a chronograph quartz of his, this was the first watch I bought from him and it was the cheapest. After having it for over a year the battery died and I couldn't get the back off. I took it to a local jewelry store for a battery change and when they gave me my watch back the hands would just spin on the dial, they broke my watch. Long story short they told me I am out of luck and they didn't break it which obviously they did. Not having the money for an attorney I chocked it up as a loss. I emailed Ilan and explained to him what happened and asked if there was any way I could get a discount on purchasing another one, no biggie if not. Instead, he shipped me the watch you see on the bottom left, which is an automatic movement watch which sells for more than the original quartz one I bought....no charge. 

That is my personal experience with the brand, and yes I am a fan. The link to the website is below 






Buy Best Luxury Watches for Men & Women at Affordable Prices


Find best luxury watches & unique timepieces for men and women at affordable prices from Egard Watch Company. Free international shipping & 36 month warranty.



www.egardwatches.com


----------



## TracerBullet

Not the entire collection, but the Orient contingent of the collection:


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Beena said:


> Staring 2022 off with a picture of my current core collection before I potentially get rid of a few pieces and before one arrives. I have a white dial Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on the way to add to this.
> 
> Starting from the top I have:
> 
> Seiko Presage SRPF39J1 - Cocktail Time Black Russian
> 1965 Rolex Oyster Perpetual with a tropical dial
> 1970’s TV Dial Omega Seamaster with a refinished red dial
> Seiko SKX009K2
> Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel
> Zeno Explorer
> 2004 Omega Seamaster Pro 300 Midsize
> Orient Mako
> Seiko Presage SRPB46J1 - Cocktail Time Manhattan
> Oris Wrist Alarm on the left hand side
> Seagull 1963 reissue on the right hand side
> 
> I’m thinking of possibly getting rid of the SKX, the Seagull and the Mako (along with an Orient Bambino - first version).
> 
> View attachment 16353004


That red Omega is bad a$$. If it ends up on the chopping block please let me know!


----------



## MAD777

TracerBullet said:


> Not the entire collection, but the Orient contingent of the collection:
> 
> View attachment 16370521


I've always believed an entire collection could consist of only Orient and have quality & variety at a bargain price! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Jamespreillyii said:


> That red Omega is bad a$$. If it ends up on the chopping block please let me know!


It’s great isn’t it. I’m afraid that will never be sold. Even if I ever did decide in some kind of fit of madness, my wife wouldn’t let me as she also loves it.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Seiko SPB077J1 (the first purchase of 2022) with the rest of the collection.


----------



## joesailor

My current collection.


----------



## Rikimaru

My affordable all-rounders


----------



## DKE

Konliner said:


> Just three and I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 16336497


I like that orient pilot. What model is that?


----------



## putyourwatchon

I like pilots and fields. Trying to branch out more, but so far my only deviations are the Bambino and the Combat sub. My dream is a vintage Mathey Tissot type 20.


----------



## DKE

putyourwatchon said:


> I like pilots and fields. Trying to branch out more, but so far my only deviations are the Bambino and the Combat sub. My dream is a vintage Mathey Tissot type 20.


Definitely not a lot of variation but to be honest, I like them all. Any favorites?


----------



## putyourwatchon

DKE said:


> Definitely not a lot of variation but to be honest, I like them all. Any favorites?


Yeah. I'm in a rut. Of the bunch though, I really like the Oris, the Glycine Combat 6 gl0122, the Orient Bambino, and my first real watch I bought 7 years ago -the Victoriox Airboss. Surprisingly my $50 sterile Parnis flieger really kills it too. Least faves are the Harding (top left, too big and the miyota has the stutters) and the Glycine Combat sub gl0083. What do you own and like/dislike?


----------



## AnaCris

taprosoft said:


> Found this little gem in local vintage store: Seiko Actus Hi-Beat 7019-7060. Pair it with a few different straps and it works wonder for me so far!
> View attachment 16253354
> View attachment 16253367
> 
> View attachment 16253353


That blue dial is crazy!


----------



## DPflaumer

putyourwatchon said:


> I like pilots and fields. Trying to branch out more, but so far my only deviations are the Bambino and the Combat sub.


There's no shame in that! Very nearly everything I own falls into the "dressy sports watch" category: 3 hands, sapphire, bracelet, at least 50m WR, maybe a date, doesn't look out of place ever. When I was a newly minted WIS I tried covering the "categories" and realized that it didn't make any sense for my taste or my life and just getting what I like was a much better way to ensure I actually wore and enjoyed what I bought!


----------



## Jamespreillyii

The Seiko top right was given to me as a wedding present by my wife first watch I had worn in 20 years. It came in a brown leather band and I seldom wore it. Decided to find a bracelet for it and found this site.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## DC guy

Quick update (one in, one out): sold my vintage Certina and got a 2018 AVI-8 Flyboy Centenary 1960s Edition for Xmas.





  








98EC5BDE-1BCA-45E6-A6BC-56044F95002F.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
11 mo ago


__
1



February 8, 2022






Organizational scheme is mainly by strap color, for now.


----------



## spireitman

My current collection including the maratec big pilot which arrived today.
The second box includes some of my builds and mods of watch styles I like.























Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheResident

The Watch Ho said:


> So I am giving some watches away to make room for some on the way so I thought I best share a pic before I downsize....
> View attachment 16226984
> 
> View attachment 16226986
> 
> View attachment 16226987
> 
> View attachment 16226988
> 
> View attachment 16226989


Wow what a crazy collection, how do you decide what you wear?


----------



## The Watch Ho

Since I wear all of them it is easy really. I typically pick the night before and something always jumps out that I want to wear. 
I have an easy system so I know which ones I have worn and which ones I have not.


----------



## StevieMischief




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Onabracelet

Updated all my pictures a few days ago, this is mine


----------



## john_marston

Onabracelet said:


> Updated all my pictures a few days ago, this is mine
> View attachment 16430210


Great collection! Considered many of those 

Which ones are your favourites?


----------



## Onabracelet

john_marston said:


> Great collection! Considered many of those
> 
> Which ones are your favourites?


WOW, what a hard question. I own 30 watches worn in a rotation,plus a beater and a golf watch. At present my top four watches would, and this is very difficult,

Chris Ward Sapphire
Second Hour Mandala
Ball Fireman Night Breaker
Chris Ward Super Compressor.

Perhaps you may want to watch this if you have the time, but it was made prior to me owning the Mandala


----------



## catsteeth

Onabracelet said:


> Updated all my pictures a few days ago, this is mine
> View attachment 16430210


Good collection, it's nice to see a consistency of style. It shows someone who knows what they like, and what suits them.

I'd probably find it inaminute but which is the Second Hour Mandala please?


----------



## Onabracelet

catsteeth said:


> Good collection, it's nice to see a consistency of style. It shows someone who knows what they like, and what suits them.
> 
> I'd probably find it inaminute but which is the Second Hour Mandala please?










I'm


----------



## john_marston

Onabracelet said:


> WOW, what a hard question. I own 30 watches worn in a rotation,plus a beater and a golf watch. At present my top four watches would, and this is very difficult,
> 
> Chris Ward Sapphire
> Second Hour Mandala
> Ball Fireman Night Breaker
> Chris Ward Super Compressor.
> 
> Perhaps you may want to watch this if you have the time, but it was made prior to me owning the Mandala


Lovely! Fun video. Do you get your used watches off ebay UK?


----------



## Rikimaru

My 3 beaters


----------



## Onabracelet

john_marston said:


> Lovely! Fun video. Do you get your used watches off ebay UK?


Almost solely, hope you subscribed. Cheers


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Paganizonda51

StevieMischief said:


> View attachment 16427467
> 
> View attachment 16427466


Very nice collection, I'm a big fan of that Zelos. 
What is the grey chronograph on the first row ?


----------



## Spuz Zard

Some come, some go...


----------



## davidinjackson

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, 2 x Vostok Amphibia (mod bezels), 2 x Casio Duro. Total less than $1,000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

Got a couple of Tech Swiss cases for my collection. My main 30 are in these two cases. I have a smaller five slot travel case that houses the five or so pieces I’m actively wearing that week.










Close ups:

















Edit: I’m wearing this one today so it’s not pictured above -


----------



## mrz80

After deciding that the "watch drawer" (aka "junk drawer") was getting away from me as the timepieces piled up...









...I decided that Something Must Be Done™. So after a couple false starts and considerable un-virtuous verbiage getting the fool thing glued together, a PROPER Watch Drawer was prepared, and forthwith loaded up with the burgeoning collection (as it stands at this moment; the postal service will change that shortly  ). The ones in the plastic boxes are repair/cleaning projects that I'll get 'round to One of These Days.


----------



## kjw

My primary ten.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onabracelet

In their new box


----------



## Cougar17

This is my 1,000th post on WUS, so I thought I'd share some terrible pictures of my current collection. Looking to actually reduce the collection a little, so I'll probably be selling 3-4 watches in the near future. Still, pretty happy with where it's at, so I don't have immediate plans to add anything else.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

New and improved state of the collection.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

DrSlamastika said:


> The zenith is the latest one, so not still in family picture
> View attachment 16230635
> View attachment 16230636
> View attachment 16230646


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

DrSlamastika said:


> The zenith is the latest one, so not still in family picture
> View attachment 16230635
> View attachment 16230636
> View attachment 16230646


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

DrSlamastika said:


> The zenith is the latest one, so not still in family picture
> View attachment 16230635
> View attachment 16230636
> View attachment 16230646


----------



## Piede

Long time since I came here. My current 6, in order of purchase.























































And not really counting to my collection, as I only wear them on rubber indoors to keep them new for my two sons when they are old enough. Both bought shortly after they were born


----------



## Gisae

My main collection;
Top row: Halios Fairwind, Halios Fairwind, Halios Universa
Bottom row: Aevig Corvid, Yema Wristmaster, RichardtMejer Automatisk

On the wrist:








Halios Universa

In my other box 2 G-shock square's, Seestern sub300t, Certina DS4 day/date and a few cheaper watches.


----------



## Bsw_sc

My Pook Watches collection 😒


----------



## supersong115

Current SOTC. Pretty content with where I'm at. Every single one has a story behind it.


----------



## Auto2892




----------



## catsteeth

My Affordable Pilots









L > R.
Laco by Larcher B-uhr type-B. 42mm. Quartz ETA F0611A
Laco Neapal B-uhr type-A. 42mm. Miyota 821A
AirBlue Alpha C. 44mm. NH35A
Spinnaker Hull Tactical.* 42mm. NH35A

*From the Hull Diver range. However, a blacked out dial, indices, hands, and PVD case doesn't make any sense as a diver. It's closer to a field watch. So using that logic, for today's purposes it's masquerading as a pilot watch


----------



## Sayan

Bsw_sc said:


> My Pook Watches collection 😒


I never heard about Pook watches. How is quality? Can you post couple more pictures of the Ilmari.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Sayan said:


> I never heard about Pook watches. How is quality? Can you post couple more pictures of the Ilmari.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> The quality is excellent, made by Andreas in Finland and is my favorite watch brand. I believe it came on a nato strap, it was a very good quality strap but I am not a huge fan of nato style. The rubber tropic strap that you see on it I ordered from Pook as well and it is super soft and comfortable. Pook Ilmari  (I have no affiliation with them, just love their watches)


----------



## Calumets

SOTC 2022


----------



## Calumets

Gisae said:


> Bottom row: Yema Wristmaster,


Nice collection! How do you find the Yema Wristmaster? I like the look, but I'm unsure - stories about after sales service, QC issues and the cursive 'Wristmaster' text all make me hold back.


----------



## wave77

zippofan said:


> Link to part two:
> 
> Share Your Collection: Part Deux


My collection (actually, obsession) lol


----------



## catsteeth

wave77 said:


> My collection (actually, obsession) lol
> View attachment 16550287
> 
> View attachment 16550288


It's an impressive collection. Could you name the watches or perhaps take pictures in smaller groups. I can't make out half of them, and can't read literally anything. Cheers 👍


----------



## wave77

catsteeth said:


> It's an impressive collection. Could you name the watches or perhaps take pictures in smaller groups. I can't make out half of them, and can't read literally anything. Cheers 👍


Sure …. Give me a few days and I’ll try to rearrange my collection into smaller “chunks” so that I can get clearer pics of the watches. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## minfenti

Trying to rationalize my collection, I thought that I can remove some degree of subjectivity by not posting the pictures, and describing it instead. So, here we go:

12 watches in total
9 automatic movements, 3 manual wind
6 divers, 2 pilots, 1 marine, 1 global traveler, 1 modern dress watch
7 stainless steel, 1 bronze, 1 brass, 3 PVD/DLC
8 Swiss movements (2 GMT), 4 Japanese movements
9 round cases, 2 cushion, 1 square..ish
11 are wrist watches, from 39mm to 44mm
8 black dials, 2 white dials, 1 blue, 1 light brown
9 are purchased here (thank you!)


I am thinking of adding a chronograph, another blue dial, rectangular/tonneau case, 24hr movement


----------



## Gisae

Calumets said:


> Nice collection! How do you find the Yema Wristmaster? I like the look, but I'm unsure - stories about after sales service, QC issues and the cursive 'Wristmaster' text all make me hold back.


Thanks!
I received it with some strange case finishing. I sent the watch back, they fixed it and it has been one of my favorites ever since. It runs +2, wears great on a smaller wrist and the design just works. I don’t really notice the cursive text but it can see that it will annoy people if they fixate on it too much.


----------



## NeverQuiteSure




----------



## catsteeth

minfenti said:


> Trying to rationalize my collection, I thought that I can remove some degree of subjectivity by not posting the pictures, and describing it instead. So, here we go:
> 
> 12 watches in total
> 9 automatic movements, 3 manual wind
> 6 divers, 2 pilots, 1 marine, 1 global traveler, 1 modern dress watch
> 7 stainless steel, 1 bronze, 1 brass, 3 PVD/DLC
> 8 Swiss movements (2 GMT), 4 Japanese movements
> 9 round cases, 2 cushion, 1 square..ish
> 11 are wrist watches, from 39mm to 44mm
> 8 black dials, 2 white dials, 1 blue, 1 light brown
> 9 are purchased here (thank you!)
> 
> 
> I am thinking of adding a chronograph, another blue dial, rectangular/tonneau case, 24hr movement


Yes that's very interesting.

But I much prefer reasonable resolution pictures that can be expanded to look in detail at each watch. Like most people on here I suspect 😏


----------



## Siddy

Siddy said:


> Thanks and turns out I wasn’t close to done since I ended up reducing my collection from 24 to 14(blank space reserved) soon after saying that. Less watches, but tried to keep the same diversity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16323551


Went from 24 to 15 last year and just last week have gone from 15 to 12. Enjoying the ride.


----------



## SonerBySweden

Just a few square SÖNER.


----------



## Halley

Siddy said:


> Went from 24 to 15 last year and just last week have gone from 15 to 12. Enjoying the ride.
> 
> View attachment 16555008


Beautiful, considered collection. Thinking of the Stowa marine myself.


----------



## chriszimort

My humble collection. Open to suggestions on what to do next!


----------



## Halley

chriszimort said:


> My humble collection. Open to suggestions on what to do next!
> View attachment 16577453


I like your style. Good variety and colour tool options, my sort of collection. In a similar price range perhaps consider a chrono like a Bulova Lunar Pilot, a different colour diver, maybe Seiko King Turtle green dial. Or better yet, save up and spend a bit more on a Hanhart 417 or Guinand Chrono, or a Certina, Zodiac, or Yema vintage style diver. Also look at Sinn 556 or one of the numerous German marine options (Stowa, Archimede, Dekla) to complement your pilots/field watches.

Best wishes


----------



## chriszimort

Halley said:


> I like your style. Good variety and colour tool options, my sort of collection. In a similar price range perhaps consider a chrono like a Bulova Lunar Pilot, a different colour diver, maybe Seiko King Turtle green dial. Or better yet, save up and spend a bit more on a Hanhart 417 or Guinand Chrono, or a Certina, Zodiac, or Yema vintage style diver. Also look at Sinn 556 or one of the numerous German marine options (Stowa, Archimede, Dekla) to complement your pilots/field watches.
> 
> Best wishes



Thank you! I appreciate the kind words - yeah I was looking at the Seiko king Samurai or Turtle. I really love a good chunky dive watch. I’m also drawn to the Traska Freediver in Mint, or the Zelos Mako V3 Teal. So many great dive watches out there.

You’ve given me a lot of fun options to research here - thanks!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I've been collecting Panerai since 1999, some come, some go. This is the current line up.


----------



## columela

This is the SOTC today, after a few changes.
Cheers


----------



## watchersam

Current collection minus two at the doctors, and one in the post.









Mostly vintage


----------



## debussychopin

The reason I'm not posting any group shot pic of my current group of watches I own is because a few of them are transitory and thus the collection is in a state of flux at the moment. 
Hope to get there this year soon sometime I hate the feeling of waiting it out for years and years I'm one to put my foot on it and make it happen soon even if it means incurring a little debt. I don't mind usually it is w a no interest card offer. The only difference I see w that and w the more noble "saving money enough to buy one" route is that I get my watch up front and won't have to worry about it being discontinued or sold out or price increased later 2 years down the road. Now I don't always do this habitually but on occasion when the offer comes I jump on it.


----------



## instanteggrolls

Hello all,

I came upon this site after being referred here by another watch collector. I quickly found a watch in the sales corner I was interested in purchasing, but much to my chagrin, I found I was unable to post replies in that forum or direct message users since my account was still such a noob. Fair enough, as I myself, am much of a noob in this space as well. My collection is astoundingly modest when compared to so many of you who have been interested in watches for some time.

I’ve never been much of a watch wearer until just recently. The Invicta pictured below was a gift I was given, and I’d usually only wear when I needed to dress myself up a bit. Other than that, my Apple Watch was the only other watch I had, and I’d wear it any other time I felt like wearing a watch (which wasn't often).

Then a few weeks ago I decided I liked how I looked in a watch but wanted something different. I got myself a Citizen Brycen, followed quickly by buying an Orient Bambino as many often do. And have picked up a couple other modestly priced pieces since then that everyone here will recognize.

I’m having fun learning more and seeing so much more into the fascinating and beautiful world of wristwatches! Anyhow, I made a similar post on Reddit yesterday and it got some responses. So I'm hoping to become more engaged here as well so I can access the lovely pieces you all are selling. Thanks for reading my first post!


----------



## Tanz99

instanteggrolls said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I came upon this site after being referred here by another watch collector. I quickly found a watch in the sales corner I was interested in purchasing, but much to my chagrin, I found I was unable to post replies in that forum or direct message users since my account was still such a noob. Fair enough, as I myself, am much of a noob in this space as well. My collection is astoundingly modest when compared to so many of you who have been interested in watches for some time.
> 
> I’ve never been much of a watch wearer until just recently. The Invicta pictured below was a gift I was given, and I’d usually only wear when I needed to dress myself up a bit. Other than that, my Apple Watch was the only other watch I had, and I’d wear it any other time I felt like wearing a watch (which wasn't often).
> 
> Then a few weeks ago I decided I liked how I looked in a watch but wanted something different. I got myself a Citizen Brycen, followed quickly by buying an Orient Bambino as many often do. And have picked up a couple other modestly priced pieces since then that everyone here will recognize.
> 
> I’m having fun learning more and seeing so much more into the fascinating and beautiful world of wristwatches! Anyhow, I made a similar post on Reddit yesterday and it got some responses. So I'm hoping to become more engaged here as well so I can access the lovely pieces you all are selling. Thanks for reading my first post!
> 
> View attachment 16595577


Welcome. Some nice starter pieces. You'll be amazed how much of a rabbit hole you're about to embark into.


----------



## IceCreamMan

I am VERY new to this. Beginning of 2022 I watched (pun fully intended) a Teddy Baldassarre video on the Tissot PRX and the Gentleman. WTF are those, they are beauties! Started watching other videos and decided to make an affordable purchase of the Duro. Then 2 Vostoks, then the 1963, and got some straps. I've had the Samsung Smartwatch for a couple years. 

These are in order of purchase. I know it's very simple, but it's a start.


----------



## john_marston

Casio Duro, Vostok, 1963...sounds like a pretty seasoned budget watch enthusiast to me!


----------



## DSlocum

columela said:


> This is the SOTC today, after a few changes.
> Cheers
> View attachment 16579726


Can you tell me about the yellow-ish compressor in the second row? I have been developing a bit of 'thing' for the internal bezel watches!


----------



## columela

DSlocum said:


> Can you tell me about the yellow-ish compressor in the second row? I have been developing a bit of 'thing' for the internal bezel watches!


Hello

Thank you for your message. This is a Vostok Komandirskie K34 GMT. The internal bezel sets the secondary time.
Cheers


----------



## junkCollector

My most frequently rotated pieces currently.


----------



## Sir_Bladey

junkCollector said:


> My most frequently rotated pieces currently.


Very nice variety in that collection - particularly like the Glycine.


----------



## junkCollector

Sir_Bladey said:


> Very nice variety in that collection - particularly like the Glycine.


Thank you. The glycine I just recently obtained. I traded a heimdallr 62mas homage for an all black, 48mm glycine, didn't like that one, so I traded that for the one you see in my picture. 42mm, red bezel insert with rose gold color accents on bezel and crown. Didn't think I would like that one either, but it's become one of my favorites. I just need to find a bracelet for it, the included cloth strap doesn't feel all that great.


----------



## 01alam

Splitting my time in two places at the moment and this is my collection for my other place...

Top left to bottom right (all automatic except the G Shock)

Girard Perregaux, Rado, Citizen Chronomaster, Bvlgari, Sorna

Zepellin, Edox, Orient Star, Edox, G Shock


----------



## zent26

Collection, and affordable Dollar Store storage solution.
I started buying 2 months ago. I need to slow down.


----------



## Master watch

zent26 said:


> Collection, and affordable Dollar Store storage solution.
> I started buying 2 months ago. I need to slow down.
> 
> View attachment 16637483


Great collection


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

Saw other people's collections on here and thought I would share the ones I have...

*Elgin FS373-040*






















I bought this new around 2001 when I was a high school freshman. I got it from a local Target in Alpharetta, GA for around $50. This was my first watch and and a snazzy-looking one at that. I wore this every day for about 10 years. I stopped wearing it after about 10 years because it couldn't hold time and became unreliable. I took it to a watch shop and they basically told me that it would cost more to fix than what it is worth. So it has been sitting in my drawer ever since. The illuminated hands and markers still glow for about 5 minutes. I'm not sure why I still have it. Maybe it reminds me of good old days.

*Unlisted UL1039*









My younger brother gifted me this for Christmas in 2007. I'm not sure how much these are new but I'm guessing less than $100. I didn't wear this watch very often at first because I was wearing the Elgin above. Also, I wasn't used to the weight and chunkiness of this one. Around 2011, I began wearing it more and more as my Elgin became unreliable. It is now my daily beater watch and I would say it is better than my Elgin ever was. It has been banged around and scratched quite a bit. It even got moisture in the case several times. But the seconds hand still lines up with the indexes and it still keeps accurate time. I will be retiring this watch soon and getting something else. As I have gotten older, I have come to appreciate things (not just watches) that are clean, simple, and reliable. Less stuff to go wrong.

*Casio Waveceptor WV200A-1AV*









I bought this one around 2010 and it was my daily beater watch when I was in the Navy. I don't remember what I paid for this (around $50 I think). I no longer own this watch as it was either lost/stolen around 2014. I remember this being a very reliable, accurate, and excellent watch all around. I wish I still had it.
*__*

I haven't decided what my next watch is going to be, but these are strong contenders:

*Casio G-Shock AWG-M100*


















*Casio G-Shock G100-1BV*


----------



## Kugellager

zent26 said:


> Collection, and affordable Dollar Store storage solution.
> I started buying 2 months ago. I need to slow down.
> 
> View attachment 16637483


I love those watch holders. Great idea!


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

01alam said:


> Splitting my time in two places at the moment and this is my collection for my other place...
> 
> Top left to bottom right (all automatic except the G Shock)
> 
> Girard Perregaux, Rado, Citizen Chronomaster, Bvlgari, Sorna
> 
> Zepellin, Edox, Orient Star, Edox, G Shock
> View attachment 16631605


That Orient Star is almost a dead ringer for the Seamaster Pro 300


----------



## Master watch

zent26 said:


> Collection, and affordable Dollar Store storage solution.
> I started buying 2 months ago. I need to slow down.
> 
> View attachment 16637483


Nice collection


----------



## NJ_Brit

Ok, here's what I have right now.










Rotary GB00051/01 | Seiko 5 | Vostok Amphibia | Merkur - Pierre Paulin










'76 Citizen 8110 Bullhead | 70's Clinton World Time | 80's Raketa Perpetual Calendar* (English) | 80's Raketa Perpetual Calendar* (Russian)

* As long as the date lies between 1980 & 2000...










60's (?) Sheffield Watch Inc. Mile Timer | Corgeut Patek 5970 Homage | 70's Difor Super Etanche | 70's Yema Sous Marine










Timex 26051 | Bulova Longchamp | Timex 26151


----------



## LargeCrab

My mostly Russian collection:








Slava Tank and Vostok Amphibia








Raketa Copernicus and Alpha Explorer








Raketa 24 hour "Polar", Vostok Komandirskie, and Slava Day-date








Vintage Vostok Amphibia 1970s, Grandfather's Pierce Chronograph, and Kirovskie Crab in teal


----------



## HerrSavage

Super cheap, but I am happy with it… I only recently got the two cheap Chinese watches, and I’m actually very, very happy with them. Along with the Pepsi Citizen, they are my favorites...


----------



## neverlate1973

Picked these up from DAD yesterday . Dropped em off for batteries . 
Cant wait to see if they work !


----------



## IceCreamMan

HerrSavage said:


> Super cheap, but I am happy with it… I only recently got the two cheap Chinese watches, and I’m actually very, very happy with them. Along with the Pepsi Citizen, they are my favorites...


not cheap, affordable! I like them...


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## catsteeth

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16760638
> View attachment 16760639
> View attachment 16760640


I love colour in watches. Very cool 👍


----------



## putyourwatchon

Hello, my name is putyourwatchon and I am a watchaholic.


----------



## IceCreamMan

zent26 said:


> Collection, and affordable Dollar Store storage solution.
> I started buying 2 months ago. I need to slow down.
> 
> View attachment 16637483


Love that gold dial Timex - classic!


----------



## G-raven

putyourwatchon said:


> Hello, my name is putyourwatchon and I am a watchaholic.
> 
> View attachment 16773551


Nice collection I dig it. Lots of field watches, they're my fave


----------



## CanadianViking

Well, I held off on posting on this thread while I waited for my first ever GShock to arrive. Now that it's here, here's my collection as it stands:









In box order (top left to bottom right) which is also the order I got them....

*Fossil Grant Chronograph* - My first watch purchase as an adult, 2-3 years before I decided to start a collection. To me, at the time, this was a fancy/expensive watch, that I was motivated to buy because a coworker had the same one and I thought it looked cool. I know Fossil gets a bad rep, but I still like it and wear it pretty regularly.

*Invicta Pro Diver *- As I prepared to start going to interviews for internships related to my university program, I decided I should get a couple more watches to go with different formal outfits, etc. so I started doing some research, which is how I stumbled across the watch collecting world (via YouTube.) This one caught my eye right away as something that looked classy but sporty and wouldn't break the bank, so it was my first "collection" watch.

*Seiko SRP "Dress-KX"* - I figured the next piece in my new collection should be from a more reputable/respected brand, so I started looking into Seiko, Citizen, etc. and immediately the "Dress-KX" caught my eye. I actually wanted the blue one, but I found a local department store selling their display model of the gray for a price I couldn't say no to.

*Timex Weekender *- I wanted to put some more variety into the collection, and it was cheap on Amazon. Almost never gets worn, and it's near the top of my "if I run out of room in the box, I'll get rid of this" list.

*Seiko Cocktail Time "Negroni" *- This was my first major splurge, and is still my most expensive watch. I was lusting after it from the beginning, knew I had to have it eventually... so I got an unexpected pay day and was all over it. It's still one of my favorite pieces.

*Svenn Sandalwood Small Seconds* - This was a gift from my D&D group for my birthday a couple years ago. They got the D&D logo laser-etched on the case back.

*Orient Kamasu *- My OTHER favorite, along with the Negroni, and another one I wanted for months before I finally caved and bought it. I probably would have put it off even longer if not for the fact that the red dial kept going out of stock, so I had to jump on it while it was there. Have never regretted it. This is probably my most frequent wear.

*Luch One-Hander, Zirconium* - Bought it as a curiosity, to add something weird to my collection. I don't think I've ever warn it except to try it on when it first came in. It's the other watch I consider ready to be tossed if I need box space.

*Cadisen C1032* - I bought this on a total whim, because the Just One More Watch review made it sound so good, for such a low price. He was right. You can definitely feel that it's not an expensive or super high quality watch, so I don't wear it that often, but the value for money is great.

*Core Seven Sins* - I really want the original version of this watch, in black, from back before the company changed their name (it used to be Sharp Brothers, and had a much nicer logo), but haven't been able to find it. This was my compromise, cause I do think the style (with the 7 deadly sins as a date wheel, switchblade hands, etc.) is really cool. I also had the red leather bund strap custom made for it, cause to me it felt like a really "rock n' roll" kinda watch, and that made me think of the big leather cuff look.

*Casio "Royale" World Time* - My only fully digital, and I'm pretty sure currently my cheapest watch. Much like the One-Hander, it was more bought cause I didn't have anything like it (i.e. a digital) and it was the VERY RARE digital I don't hate the look of.

*Solar/Bluetooth Casioak *- This is brand new (as of last night.) Still weighing the pros and cons, deciding whether I keep it or resell it. I typically hate G-Shocks, but this is the one design that didn't look immediately hideous to me, so I decided to give it a shot and see if all the GShock hype had any merit. The jury's still out.


----------



## G-raven

CanadianViking said:


> Well, I held off on posting on this thread while I waited for my first ever GShock to arrive. Now that it's here, here's my collection as it stands:
> View attachment 16776308
> 
> 
> In box order (top left to bottom right) which is also the order I got them....
> 
> *Fossil Grant Chronograph* - My first watch purchase as an adult, 2-3 years before I decided to start a collection. To me, at the time, this was a fancy/expensive watch, that I was motivated to buy because a coworker had the same one and I thought it looked cool. I know Fossil gets a bad rep, but I still like it and wear it pretty regularly.
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver *- As I prepared to start going to interviews for internships related to my university program, I decided I should get a couple more watches to go with different formal outfits, etc. so I started doing some research, which is how I stumbled across the watch collecting world (via YouTube.) This one caught my eye right away as something that looked classy but sporty and wouldn't break the bank, so it was my first "collection" watch.
> 
> *Seiko SRP "Dress-KX"* - I figured the next piece in my new collection should be from a more reputable/respected brand, so I started looking into Seiko, Citizen, etc. and immediately the "Dress-KX" caught my eye. I actually wanted the blue one, but I found a local department store selling their display model of the gray for a price I couldn't say no to.
> 
> *Timex Weekender *- I wanted to put some more variety into the collection, and it was cheap on Amazon. Almost never gets worn, and it's near the top of my "if I run out of room in the box, I'll get rid of this" list.
> 
> *Seiko Cocktail Time "Negroni" *- This was my first major splurge, and is still my most expensive watch. I was lusting after it from the beginning, knew I had to have it eventually... so I got an unexpected pay day and was all over it. It's still one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> *Svenn Sandalwood Small Seconds* - This was a gift from my D&D group for my birthday a couple years ago. They got the D&D logo laser-etched on the case back.
> 
> *Orient Kamasu *- My OTHER favorite, along with the Negroni, and another one I wanted for months before I finally caved and bought it. I probably would have put it off even longer if not for the fact that the red dial kept going out of stock, so I had to jump on it while it was there. Have never regretted it. This is probably my most frequent wear.
> 
> *Luch One-Hander, Zirconium* - Bought it as a curiosity, to add something weird to my collection. I don't think I've ever warn it except to try it on when it first came in. It's the other watch I consider ready to be tossed if I need box space.
> 
> *Cadisen C1032* - I bought this on a total whim, because the Just One More Watch review made it sound so good, for such a low price. He was right. You can definitely feel that it's not an expensive or super high quality watch, so I don't wear it that often, but the value for money is great.
> 
> *Core Seven Sins* - I really want the original version of this watch, in black, from back before the company changed their name (it used to be Sharp Brothers, and had a much nicer logo), but haven't been able to find it. This was my compromise, cause I do think the style (with the 7 deadly sins as a date wheel, switchblade hands, etc.) is really cool. I also had the red leather bund strap custom made for it, cause to me it felt like a really "rock n' roll" kinda watch, and that made me think of the big leather cuff look.
> 
> *Casio "Royale" World Time* - My only fully digital, and I'm pretty sure currently my cheapest watch. Much like the One-Hander, it was more bought cause I didn't have anything like it (i.e. a digital) and it was the VERY RARE digital I don't hate the look of.
> 
> *Solar/Bluetooth Casioak *- This is brand new (as of last night.) Still weighing the pros and cons, deciding whether I keep it or resell it. I typically hate G-Shocks, but this is the one design that didn't look immediately hideous to me, so I decided to give it a shot and see if all the GShock hype had any merit. The jury's still out.


I like your collection. That core watch is sure interesting. I have to Google them now.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Added the SKX009 and Scurfa in the last 2 weeks Not sure what my next move will be??


----------



## CanadianViking

G-raven said:


> I like your collection. That core watch is sure interesting. I have to Google them now.


If after looking into it you decide you're interested in one, let me know. There's a guy in one of my watch enthusiast FB groups who works with the company and he was able to get me a discount. I might be able to connect you.


----------



## PowerChucker

lots of Divers for me!


----------



## StevieMischief

My non-digital collection right now:
Top row - 1. Straton Yacht Racer 2. Vostok Komandirskie 3. Cincinnati Watch Co Cincinnatus Field 4. Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 5. Seiko Alpinist 6. Seiko SKX007 (Polar Mod)
Bottom row - 1. Hemel Hydrodurance 2. Yema Meangraf 3. Seiko "Dresskx" 4. HKEd Emperor 5. Borealis Estoril 
6. Seestern 600T


----------



## myoclonus

Coming up 12 years on WUS... So many homages but lately trying to be more original.




  








20220811_141402.jpg




__
myoclonus


__
5 mo ago












  








20220811_141405.jpg




__
myoclonus


__
5 mo ago







Over the years, probably 20-30 watches have come and gone.
Wanted a Rolex submariner, got an Invicta submariner (long gone)
Rolex Yachtmaster - Hamilton Navy Scuba (long gone)
Sinn 6100 regulator - Louis Erard regulator (long gone)
Sinn 356 - Victorinox officer chronograph
Oyster perpetual - microbrand
Daytona - Victorinox Chrono Classic.
Blancpain 50 fathoms - seiko mod (it's better I swear because 55 fathoms>50 fathoms right? Right???)
Hamilton khaki mechanical - Hamilton khaki quartz
Vintage Seiko - An actual vintage seiko!


----------



## IceCreamMan

PowerChucker said:


> lots of Divers for me!
> View attachment 16791559


You definitely know what you like! LOOKS VERY NICE.....


----------



## PowerChucker

IceCreamMan said:


> You definitely know what you like! LOOKS VERY NICE.....


thank you very much


----------



## Kyle911

This is my first post on the forum so I figured showing off what I've got would be the best post for that. I'm a new collector and so far Relic has been all I can afford. I did buy a Fossil recently that's not included in this picture.










The fossil looks like this:


----------



## redSLED

StevieMischief said:


> My non-digital collection right now:
> Top row - 1. Straton Yacht Racer 2. Vostok Komandirskie 3. Cincinnati Watch Co Cincinnatus Field 4. Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 5. Seiko Alpinist 6. Seiko SKX007 (Polar Mod)
> Bottom row - 1. Hemel Hydrodurance 2. Yema Meangraf 3. Seiko "Dresskx" 4. HKEd Emperor 5. Borealis Estoril
> 6. Seestern 600T
> 
> View attachment 16793792


Love your left and right white dial watches, very nice collection 👍


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Recently added are the Avi-8, Citizen, and the Bulova A-15. Recently removed was a Parnis Big Pilot given to a coworker to get him hooked. It worked. I've tried many styles but the pilot watches are my favorite. I'll be adding more and giving them their own case when the wife forgets about the last 3...


----------



## chadol baegi

I just finished my first box so I thought I share a picture. All are cheap automatic divers except PD Moonwatch V3 chronograph quartz at the bottom right. I'm retired so all I wear are T-shirts and shorts. Diver watches suit my casual lifestyle.


----------



## no-fi

DPflaumer said:


> New and improved state of the collection.
> View attachment 16498107


This is hands down the best collection I've seen on F71.


----------



## DPflaumer

no-fi said:


> This is hands down the best collection I've seen on F71.


Why thank you! It's got an Oris Rectangular and a Rado Diastar in it now!


----------



## DPflaumer

Figured I'd take an updated picture of the gang since I'm moving this month.


----------



## zippofan

m1b4k4tied said:


> View attachment 16829920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently added are the Avi-8, Citizen, and the Bulova A-15. Recently removed was a Parnis Big Pilot given to a coworker to get him hooked. It worked. I've tried many styles but the pilot watches are my favorite. I'll be adding more and giving them their own case when the wife forgets about the last 3...


Very nice! You have one of my favorites, the Maratac Pilot, nice Citizen and some real classics, that's an awesome collection. Plus that Bulova, sweet! I may have more divers than pilots, but there's just something about pilot and field watches that I really like, probably because I'm getting older and they're easier to see


----------



## m1b4k4tied

zippofan said:


> Very nice! You have one of my favorites, the Maratac Pilot, nice Citizen and some real classics, that's an awesome collection. Plus that Bulova, sweet! I may have more divers than pilots, but there's just something about pilot and field watches that I really like, probably because I'm getting older and they're easier to see


Thanks! The Maratac is my favorite too. Though the A-15 is hot on it's heals. I love the size and legibility of most pilots. I am warming up to the idea of a smaller field watch, specifically the Bulova Hack Watch for obvious reasons. Maybe next year.


----------



## zippofan

m1b4k4tied said:


> Thanks! The Maratac is my favorite too. Though the A-15 is hot on it's heals. I love the size and legibility of most pilots. I am warming up to the idea of a smaller field watch, specifically the Bulova Hack Watch for obvious reasons. Maybe next year.


I love that style watch so much I enrolled in the old Time Zone watchmakers course and built a homage 










Otto Frei case, hands and dial, with a Seagull ST-2130 automatic. I had made a 2801 version too but I have to replace the stem on it so it's just in the watch box, the dial on that one is slightly different. I made them 12 years ago, I was thinking of maybe a second career but working on watches is pretty difficult, I doubt I could still do it now.

I hope you get your hack watch!
Z


----------



## Suur Tõll

More than 10 months have passed since my previous post in this thread and a lot has changed. For example, I now have a watchbox, which is still a bit strange to think about. Anyway, a quick update on the state of my "collection" seemed appropriate, so here goes.










These are the watches I currently consider as part of my permanent collection (smartwatch not pictured).

Upper row, left to right: Braun AW50, Seiko Chariot 2220-0470, Seiko SUS 7T27-7A40, Baltic HMS-001, and Zenith Surf 01-1290-380 with a 2572PC automatic movement.

Lower row, left to right: Casio F-91WC-9AEF, Seiko 5 SNXF05, Seiko 7N42-6130, Serica 4512, and finally a mysterious vintagey-looking Rado-branded dress watch, sporting an ETA 7001 hand-wound movement and a tiger's eye dial and claiming to be made out of (gold plated) silver. That last one's a bit of a dark horse, but I kind of enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Kyle911

This is my watch collection as it stands. As a beginner watch collector I stuck to what I liked at first. My budget and preferences pushed me towards fashion watches and as you can see by the bottom row of my watch case I have a lot of Relics and a single Armitron. I moved up a little by buying a Fossil but recently I've learned a lot about watches from this sub, others, and forums like WatchuSeek. I now prefer automatic watches and I'm looking at better brands. My first automatic is the silver Citizen Eagle 7 on the top row and the second so far is the gold Orient Marhsall.


----------



## The Watch Ho

after being here a couple years I think I have completed the collection. These were all full at the time of the pic. I have given a few away since.


----------



## Sr.Muttley

Casio, Mysterious Code Ti (thank God it's sterile), Casio, Yelang T100, Pagani Chrono
SD 1970, Ochstin aka "little engine that could", Seiko Kinetic that I'm looking to get rid of, Berny aka the Automatic Mondaine that'll let you keep your kidney.









Who guesses the daily I picked out of these, wins a virtual beer.


----------



## DADIWATCH

2 chronometers i bought at a very affordable price


----------



## AllenG




----------



## hero

The humble collection. Time for a different dial colour?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

It’s been a few months since my last update:
The biggest change is my total lack of Deep Blues. I’ve owned 20 in the last 5.5 years and this is the first time I haven’t had any in my collection. The Helm has been with me the longest @ 5 years. The Monta has been with me for 3 days.

***The nicer collection; home use only:

















Still blows me away how sh*tty the Doxa lume is on such an expensive DIVER watch. Still love em, though.

L to R: Doxa 300T Caribbean, Doxa 300 Sharkhunter, Doxa 300 Professional, Monta Skyquest, CW C60 Elite Ti, Formex Reef GMT

***The work watches/“beaters but I still try not to beat them too badly and still wipe smudges off religiously”:


















Tsao Legacy Raven, Raven Trekker 39, Lorier Hyperion GMT, Helson Shark Diver 38 Ti, NTH Swiftsure, Helm something 

***Quartz trio for the rest of times


----------



## Gungoboom85

Left to Right
Tandorio NH35 bronze
Frankenwatch I put together mostly Namoki
SNK809 polished case and red AR sapphire
SNK809 will get blue AR sapphire soon
Glycine Combat 6 36mm
Glycine Combat Moon phase 40mm

I think it's safe to say my tastes are generally consistent. Out of these my frankenwatch and my SNK809 with red sapphire get the most wear. The SNK809 is usually on a leather strap but I decided to give the bracelet a try today. I'm still not sold on bracelets.


----------



## AllenG




----------



## StevieMischief

Less than three months have passed since I last posted here, and I've been busy buying and selling!

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Ceramic (new addition), Borealis Adraga (new addition), Van Banner AO (new addition), Oris BCPD (holdover), Cincinnati Watch Co Cincinnatus Field (holdover), Nodus Sector Pilot (new addition), Axios Flagship Temeraire (new addition), Seiko SRPD65 (holdover), Borealis Estoril (holdover), HKEd Emperor (holdover), 
Vostok Komandirskie (holdover), Casio DW5600SKE-7 (new addition)

All of the new additions were purchased on WUS, and the 7 watches I sold were all sold here too - such a great community!


----------



## NeverQuiteSure




----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snarfelle

L-R top top
Seiko 6117-6410T, 

8926 modded will be getting a nh36, and a flat top crystal already has Seiko sport 5 day date dial and Rolex style hands, 

8926a with miyota 8215 only mod being the flat top crystal with no magnified 

9094OB waiting on parts to arrive white ceramic bezel insert, white Seiko style Arabic dial, blue hands, jubilee band

Seiko srpc 44, hands swapped to Mercedes, gold chapter ring I have ordered a early Tudor dot style dial for it 

Bottom top citizen eco drive got to have just 1 watch that isn't mechanical 😅

11752 just the NATO 😅 this has shorter lugs then the 3045 and barely fits a single pass band 

3045 this is my daily work beater I crack a crystal in it once a year it switches back and forth between a NATO and the bracelet 

Lastly the 34311 that arrived Friday it might get a NATO but otherwise I'm fairly happy with it 

And today I ordered a 0420 titanium it'll get modded 😂😂

Bottom includes a fossil chronograph and a Elgin mechanical that needs a new movement it's +/- minutes a day fast










Blue bag is a 4s 1890's Elgin pocket watch, and a collection of quartz armateon, relic, Timex that I have had since highschool that my dad bought me


----------



## Watch Obsessive




----------



## Devro

Watch Obsessive said:


> View attachment 17036806


I really love this collection. Thanks for sharing. 3 and a G-shock is what I'd aspire to if I could stop needlessly buying additional G-shocks! 

Can I ask, when do you reach for the Seiko? Is it quartz or auto? 

Annnd are there other watches lurking in your cupboards... Or have you managed a disciplined collection of 4?


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Devro said:


> I really love this collection. Thanks for sharing. 3 and a G-shock is what I'd aspire to if I could stop needlessly buying additional G-shocks!
> 
> Can I ask, when do you reach for the Seiko? Is it quartz or auto?
> 
> Annnd are there other watches lurking in your cupboards... Or have you managed a disciplined collection of 4?


Cheers mate,

This is where I’m at after 12 years of pretty hardcore collecting and flipping. I was always a watch fan but didn’t get into proper watches until I got my first auto for my 30th. It was a slippery slope from then on. I started off lower mid range then slowly moved up in price but I began to feel uncomfortable with what I was spending on watches and how many pieces I had that were too similar so I sold the lot, cashed in and bought a few cheap Seiko 5s. That worked for a while and then I found myself slowly craving better quality and moving back up the watch ladder. Proper addict.

Over the years I really discovered what style I like and what size best suits me. I used to own some behemoth’s but having a 6.5” wrist I now like to keep everything under 36mm. I’m into classic looking, simple 3 handers. I’ve owned many of the usual suspects and forum favourites over the years. I’ve shifted a few that I’ve really regretted, namely a lovely blue dial first gen Omega Aqua Terra. Still kicking myself for letting that one go.

4 is where I’m comfortable at. I mainly wear the Lorier and the Seiko. The Lorier is my highest end watch these days and is at the self imposed limit for what I’m willing to spend now. I think I had as many as 20 in the collection at one point although half of those were old watches from my younger days. I’ve still got a couple of old ones knocking about somewhere which aren’t worth anything.

The Seiko is a SUR315P1 with the bracelet from a SUR345P1. Cheap quartz and a bit rattly but looks the part on the wrist and scratches the itch I have for a vintage Rolex Air King.

I owned a G Shock Gulfman for a few years but switched it for the one I have now. I do like Gs but don’t have the wrist to pull off the big ones so I opted for the classic model. I only use it for the gym but I’m keeping hold of it for the impending apocalypse.

So I’ve got a hand winder, auto, quartz and a quartz solar in the collection. 

Cheers.


----------



## Devro

It's always nice to hear how someone's collecting journey has got them to their current state. Thanks for taking the time to give more detail.

It looks like a collection that has been well considered or has been hard won through a long time collecting.. 

Although 'affordable' is always a relative term, in general it's less common to find small collections within this forum as it's comparatively easier to just keep scratching the itch or covering all bases with loads of watches because you can afford to. I have a favourite G-shock for example, but have 3 or 4 others currently that I should really sell and use the proceeds to buy something in a different style. 

When a 4 / 5 slot watch box turns up, it's pleasing to see how good a spread of watches you can get without spending crazy money.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Gone: Doxa Sub 300T Caribbean
Got: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Ti










Gone: NTH Swiftsure
Got and gone: Evant Tropic Diver 39, Helm Miyako
Got: Farer Aquamatic Thurso, Boldr Odyssey Freediver 40, Helm Khuraburi


----------



## Watch Obsessive

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It’s been a few months since my last update:
> The biggest change is my total lack of Deep Blues. I’ve owned 20 in the last 5.5 years and this is the first time I haven’t had any in my collection. The Helm has been with me the longest @ 5 years. The Monta has been with me for 3 days.
> 
> ***The nicer collection; home use only:
> View attachment 16923931
> 
> View attachment 16923933
> 
> 
> Still blows me away how sh*tty the Doxa lume is on such an expensive DIVER watch. Still love em, though.
> 
> L to R: Doxa 300T Caribbean, Doxa 300 Sharkhunter, Doxa 300 Professional, Monta Skyquest, CW C60 Elite Ti, Formex Reef GMT
> 
> ***The work watches/“beaters but I still try not to beat them too badly and still wipe smudges off religiously”:
> 
> View attachment 16923936
> 
> View attachment 16923935
> 
> 
> Tsao Legacy Raven, Raven Trekker 39, Lorier Hyperion GMT, Helson Shark Diver 38 Ti, NTH Swiftsure, Helm something
> 
> ***Quartz trio for the rest of times
> 
> View attachment 16923946


That Oceanus is 🔥


----------



## CMuf

The Watch Ho said:


> after being here a couple years I think I have completed the collection. These were all full at the time of the pic. I have given a few away since.
> View attachment 16860223


W o w


----------



## Billbofet

Just started collecting about two months ago. I also have a Pegani 1639 and Citizen Weekender Garrison field watch I am not allowed to see until Christmas as well as my father's 1980s Citizen President Calendar Day/Date at the shop getting a new movement installed - super excited!


----------



## CMuf

hero said:


> The humble collection. Time for a different dial colour?
> 
> View attachment 16923016


My answer: good ooking colors so far


PowerChucker said:


> lots of Divers for me!
> View attachment 16791559


Lots of dive watchs there


----------



## PowerChucker

CMuf said:


> My answer: good ooking colors so far
> 
> Lots of dive watchs there


Yessir! also, a lot has changed in my collection since I posted this.


----------



## Ezra New York

I’ve been a lifetime watch owner and wearer and I’ve followed the industry pretty closely for a couple years, but just started acquiring watches this past month. 
25ish watches this month including a couple mistakes, 7 Christmas gifts, an Apple Watch for my wife, 2 watch gang gifts I received for my birthday that won’t make the boxes and 5 sold watches. This is what’s in my boxes. 
absent are 4 watches yet to be delivered: Proxima px1, Bliger explorer, Sangdo Aqua Terra and a Certina DS. Also missing is my Tiger Concept Incipio MilGause homage that was thought to be lost and is now being repaired. I bought too many watches, made a lot of mistakes and wasted a lot of money and I’m happy I did. I have a much better idea of where my focus is going.

Top Left to Right:

PD jeweled Daytona I bought 2 years ago because it’s gaudy and outrageous and I really enjoy it, although it doesn’t see a lot of wrist time. I’ll never sell it.

PD BlackBay Panda. Pretty much the JOMW comparison video between this, the San Martin and the Tudor got me back into watches. I grabbed this one with Amazon credits I had and really enjoyed it. The plan was as a place holder until I could grab the SM version on sale, but I kind of got over it. But, my 12 year old son has taken to this one, hence the Tropical. So I couldn’t be happier about that.

Foxbox tuna. Basically bought to make up the numbers on a Ali sale as I was a little tuna curious, but it’s pretty darn solid for a sub $20 watch. The engineer bracelet it came on was easily worth the $20 and is currently living on my neighbors SKX. I wont wear it, but it’s not worth selling. I’ll find some use for it, eventually.

Seiko day date 7005. This was my grand father’s. I finally got it running this year. I love it. It’s on a tropical because I couldn’t find matching Jubilee links. I wear it around the house when I get home from work. I love it.

next row

Aquinus Marellio in Blue.
So nice. It’s a really sweet watch I got to have a dependable quartz. Great glass on this thing. Awesome bezel and dial. It’s too big though, at almost 44mm. I have to find it a home.

J McCabe Legacy Diver in safari mist. Funky watch without being vintage or weird. I have a love hate relationship with this one because of a dodgy movement and terrible customer service. The jubilee is wonderful. The size is perfect. I don’t know what to do with this one. I don’t wear it enough to replace the movement. I won’t sell it with a bunk motor.

Parnspre 007. Gray on gray on gray. I picked one up to see if the SKX was in my future. I paid something like $50 for it. I have nothing bad to say about this watch; Total strap monster, cheap as chips, fun and keeping the best time of any watch in my service at +2. I will get a 007 (more likely a 013) but this watch has kicked that can down the road a little bit.

Ikonik Sub homage.
When I first got into watches about ten years ago there wasn’t a watch I didn’t like as long as it was 40mm, stainless diver with a black bezel and Mercedes’ hands. I’ve moved on from my sub obsession and this guy scratches that itch. Adventurine dial makes it just funky enough for me to not put it in the “another sub homage” section. I throw this one on when I go out and about most opportunities. One of the 4 watches present that will still be in my box next year.

Apexrare “alpinish” I bid $69 dollars on this one one night and was surprised to have won it the next morning. It came on a tattered brown leather strap and I wasn’t too amazed with it. I tried it on a Island Watches Jubilee and the ends rolled around in the lugs most unpleasant. I tried it on a tropical at work one day and switched it out for an SRPE61 at lunch. Then it went into my drawer and stayed there until one day an engineer bracelet I bought for a watch I had sold showed up. Now it’s not only my daily, but it’s changed my entire focus of future watches. It’s already taken a couple of knocks and scuffs and I like it even more.

plans for 2023
Lorier in March, A Foster 11atmos as soon as my Christmas shopping is done as long as it doesn’t sell out. I really want a vintage Devil diver for the right price, but I might pick up a new one. A Rado Golden Horse for summer. 
An Explorer Homage if I can ever settle on which one. Probably a SM or a Zenos, but if a steinhart shows up at the right price…
A triple calendar. maybe a Patek if I can convince my wife to live in a van. More likely something with a seagull movement.


----------



## Ezra New York

I should add: I haven’t gone insane. I’m recovering from an injury and having surgery next week so all of the time, money and focus I usually spend on mountain biking and related endeavors has been refocused on something I can enjoy. Not that any of us need an explanation for our watch activities. I just don’t want to give the wrong impression.


----------



## schaumi

My 6 pack watch box:









The TAG was a 30th birthday gift from my wife and my only non-affordable. I have others that came before these that are packed in their boxes and not worn anymore.


----------



## Ezra New York

schaumi said:


> My 6 pack watch box:
> View attachment 17099299
> 
> 
> The TAG was a 30th birthday gift from my wife and my only non-affordable. I have others that came before these that are packed in their boxes and not worn anymore.


That Tag is rad, but that Tissot could make me break my “no more freaking divers,” rule.


----------



## Duke Morales

All done for this year:









L2R, T2B;
Merkeur Pierre Paulin Retro 70s
Vostok Amphibia 420
Melbourne Chelsea
Tissot Gentleman
Laco Aachen
Serica 4512 WMB
Old England Motor Wrist
Citizen Leopard
Certina Argonaut 280
Rolex Datejust 16013
Rolex Oyster Perpetual 6590
Junghans Max Bill 38 auto
Swatch XX-Rated
Casio AE1200
Casio G-Shock DW5600
Seiko (quartz from 1977)
Timex (quartz from 1980s?)
Casio AQ230
Armitron Griffey


----------



## CPTX

From left to right starting at the very top

Momentum Steelix
Vostok Amfibia
Glycine Dual Time
Citizen Blue Angels
Aragon Horizon Skeleton

Certina DS Blue Ribbon Diver
Timex Boost Shock
Timex Temp Tide Compass
Freestyle Shark XL
Wenger Escort

Seiko SSC769P1
Amazfit Trex Pro
Diesel DZ4018

Victorinox V7-10 sub
Casio MDV-106
Orient WV0011TX
Adidas V5 Chronograph


----------



## Ezra New York

CPTX said:


> View attachment 17100388
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17100390
> 
> 
> That’s a rad collection. Tons of personality. That blue ribbon is choice. I missed out on one of those recently. That Orient chrono has got me too.


----------



## CPTX

Thanks man: that Certina is a tank. The most comfortable to wear is the 44mm Momentum Steelix, it’s like it’s not even there, followed by the 39mm Victorinox, but it looks a tad small on my 7.75inch wrist. Love them all, but the Vostok is my favorite.


----------



## CPTX

Ezra New York said:


> View attachment 17089805
> 
> I’ve been a lifetime watch owner and wearer and I’ve followed the industry pretty closely for a couple years, but just started acquiring watches this past month.
> 25ish watches this month including a couple mistakes, 7 Christmas gifts, an Apple Watch for my wife, 2 watch gang gifts I received for my birthday that won’t make the boxes and 5 sold watches. This is what’s in my boxes.
> absent are 4 watches yet to be delivered: Proxima px1, Bliger explorer, Sangdo Aqua Terra and a Certina DS. Also missing is my Tiger Concept Incipio MilGause homage that was thought to be lost and is now being repaired. I bought too many watches, made a lot of mistakes and wasted a lot of money and I’m happy I did. I have a much better idea of where my focus is going.
> 
> Top Left to Right:
> 
> PD jeweled Daytona I bought 2 years ago because it’s gaudy and outrageous and I really enjoy it, although it doesn’t see a lot of wrist time. I’ll never sell it.
> 
> PD BlackBay Panda. Pretty much the JOMW comparison video between this, the San Martin and the Tudor got me back into watches. I grabbed this one with Amazon credits I had and really enjoyed it. The plan was as a place holder until I could grab the SM version on sale, but I kind of got over it. But, my 12 year old son has taken to this one, hence the Tropical. So I couldn’t be happier about that.
> 
> Foxbox tuna. Basically bought to make up the numbers on a Ali sale as I was a little tuna curious, but it’s pretty darn solid for a sub $20 watch. The engineer bracelet it came on was easily worth the $20 and is currently living on my neighbors SKX. I wont wear it, but it’s not worth selling. I’ll find some use for it, eventually.
> 
> Seiko day date 7005. This was my grand father’s. I finally got it running this year. I love it. It’s on a tropical because I couldn’t find matching Jubilee links. I wear it around the house when I get home from work. I love it.
> 
> next row
> 
> Aquinus Marellio in Blue.
> So nice. It’s a really sweet watch I got to have a dependable quartz. Great glass on this thing. Awesome bezel and dial. It’s too big though, at almost 44mm. I have to find it a home.
> 
> J McCabe Legacy Diver in safari mist. Funky watch without being vintage or weird. I have a love hate relationship with this one because of a dodgy movement and terrible customer service. The jubilee is wonderful. The size is perfect. I don’t know what to do with this one. I don’t wear it enough to replace the movement. I won’t sell it with a bunk motor.
> 
> Parnspre 007. Gray on gray on gray. I picked one up to see if the SKX was in my future. I paid something like $50 for it. I have nothing bad to say about this watch; Total strap monster, cheap as chips, fun and keeping the best time of any watch in my service at +2. I will get a 007 (more likely a 013) but this watch has kicked that can down the road a little bit.
> 
> Ikonik Sub homage.
> When I first got into watches about ten years ago there wasn’t a watch I didn’t like as long as it was 40mm, stainless diver with a black bezel and Mercedes’ hands. I’ve moved on from my sub obsession and this guy scratches that itch. Adventurine dial makes it just funky enough for me to not put it in the “another sub homage” section. I throw this one on when I go out and about most opportunities. One of the 4 watches present that will still be in my box next year.
> 
> Apexrare “alpinish” I bid $69 dollars on this one one night and was surprised to have won it the next morning. It came on a tattered brown leather strap and I wasn’t too amazed with it. I tried it on a Island Watches Jubilee and the ends rolled around in the lugs most unpleasant. I tried it on a tropical at work one day and switched it out for an SRPE61 at lunch. Then it went into my drawer and stayed there until one day an engineer bracelet I bought for a watch I had sold showed up. Now it’s not only my daily, but it’s changed my entire focus of future watches. It’s already taken a couple of knocks and scuffs and I like it even more.
> 
> plans for 2023
> Lorier in March, A Foster 11atmos as soon as my Christmas shopping is done as long as it doesn’t sell out. I really want a vintage Devil diver for the right price, but I might pick up a new one. A Rado Golden Horse for summer.
> An Explorer Homage if I can ever settle on which one. Probably a SM or a Zenos, but if a steinhart shows up at the right price…
> A triple calendar. maybe a Patek if I can convince my wife to live in a van. More likely something with a seagull movement.


excellent write up. I will be researching those Apexrare watches. Looks great—dare I say cleaner looking than the Alpinist.


----------



## Ezra New York

CPTX said:


> excellent write up. I will be researching those Apexrare watches. Looks great—dare I say cleaner looking than the Alpinist.


Thanks. I’m going to do a review on the alpinist (alpinish) soon. I thought the same thing, that it’s sort of a mash up of the best part of a couple alpinists. My cousin has a newer Alpinist and having hands on it, the Apexrare is a much better looking watch. Interestingly enough though, it’s not a amalgam of alpinists. In the course of doing a little research for the review I stumbled on the SZSB007, a limited JDM alpinist exclusive to the retailer TicTac. The Apexrare 004 is an exact copy of that except the JDM only comes with a black Dial while the AR has black or green. And the green is fantastic. They’re about $185 and a bargain at that, IMHO.


----------



## roch68

It’s grew a bit this year


----------



## putyourwatchon

Finally thinned the herd and found some color! YAY!


----------



## PowerChucker

I out grew my 12 slot box this year, thankfully I got a 24 slot box for Christmas!
here is the official end of the year collection. who knows what next year will bring! lots have come and gone this year!


----------



## supersong115

SOTC 2022 of my mechanical pieces - lots of changes, all for the better!


----------



## Kugellager

Here’s my meager collection. Trying to downsize on the gold-plated Watches. I plan on filling the one gap with a GMT I am building…parts are on the way.

*Top Row:*
Poljot - 1970’s
Vostok - 1970’s
Vostok - late 1970’s early 1980’s
Raketa - 1979-1980
Elgin PQS solar circa 1999

*Bottom Row:*
SeaKoss 1963
Vostok Amphibia #420331 - LU-MAS-05 bezel &
GB-2 glass back​KugeFlieger - my first NH35 build
Steeldive SD1952 FF Aqualung


----------



## putyourwatchon

Kugellager said:


> Here’s my meager collection. Trying to downsize on the gold-plated Watches. I plan on filling the one gap with a GMT I am building…parts are on the way.
> 
> *Top Row:*
> Poljot - 1970’s
> Vostok - 1970’s
> Vostok - late 1970’s early 1980’s
> Raketa - 1979-1980
> Elgin PQS solar circa 1999
> 
> *Bottom Row:*
> SeaKoss 1963
> Vostok Amphibia - modded bezel and glass back
> KugeFlieger - my first build
> Steeldive SD1952 Aqualung
> 
> View attachment 17124642


That Raketa is kickass!


----------



## Kugellager

putyourwatchon said:


> That Raketa is kickass!


Thanks! It’s my favorite vintage watch. That photo doesn’t do it justice as it is difficult to capture the blue dial. This one is better but still doesn’t get it at its best.


----------



## Devro

supersong115 said:


> SOTC 2022 of my mechanical pieces - lots of changes, all for the better!
> 
> View attachment 17124124


I guess affordable is a relative term!  

Beautiful collection none the less


----------



## catsteeth

supersong115 said:


> SOTC 2022 of my mechanical pieces - lots of changes, all for the better!
> 
> View attachment 17124124


What's the Yellow Orient, is it a mod? It looks like a Mako XL case, though the original date pusher doesn't have a screw lock. The dial and hands look like Mako (non XL) ones.


I think it looks the nuts. Steel bezels can look the amazing too.


----------



## supersong115

catsteeth said:


> What's the Yellow Orient, is it a mod? It looks like a Mako XL case, though the original date pusher doesn't have a screw lock. The dial and hands look like Mako (non XL) ones.
> 
> 
> I think it looks the nuts. Steel bezels can look the amazing too.


The only things modded on that Yellow Mako are the 12-hour steel bezel and a Forstner Model O bracelet fitted to the original hollow endlinks. Everything else stayed original


----------



## catsteeth

supersong115 said:


> The only things modded on that Yellow Mako are the 12-hour steel bezel and a Forstner Model O bracelet fitted to the original hollow endlinks. Everything else stayed original


I forgot the original Mako's had the 2pm screwdown date pushers. I was going about it all backwards. Thinking it was a mako XL, and putting loads of mako stuff in it. Rather than just being the Mako itself ... doh 🤦‍♂️
Thank you for pointing it out so politely. I'm not even a boomer and yet I keep finding myself sounding like one and saying stupid stuff.
Yes that steel bezel looks the nuts on the yellow. I'm a huge fan of that look. Here's watch I owned with the same super cool colours


----------



## redSLED

roch68 said:


> It’s grew a bit this year
> View attachment 17104603
> View attachment 17104604


I like what you did there with the Pepsi Solar Tuna


----------



## James Haury

So many No pictures to look at.


----------



## Sr.Muttley




----------



## Trapok

Sr.Muttley said:


> View attachment 17148689


No Swiss ;-) ?


----------

